# The official don't let this thread die thread



## TylerD

Ummm..... yup... see the title  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> K good. This thread will never die!!!!!!!!!! EVER!!!!!!!!!! So just keep posting, random crap too.. Dont care what it is... just put random pics in here and stuff.... Whats the biggest thread going on mut??? Well let this thread top it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Plus im bored and its like 2:00 am here and damn I gotta be up in 4 hrs lmao but I just cant sleep so screw it... Ill go first.. Ummm ill put up a funny picture.

This is the coolest pic hands down... girl looks wicked:







BTW this might be moved to forum games and stuff but hopefully its not because its gonna die there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... I just know it. Anyways look at this pic, if this isnt enough to freak you out. Then I dunno what is. Imagine waking up to this at like 3:00 am.. You wake up to see your husband or what ever and hes not there instead you get this :S


----------



## semantje

that last pic is freaky!! lol. still night there? its morning here lol


----------



## michal_cohen

i love the first picture a lot

but the second one is scary


----------



## katrosier

eeek I dont like the second pic!


----------



## jeansguyokc

Holy crap. Give that girl some moisturizer.


----------



## abesmom

It's 6:30 in the morning here, my husband left about three hours ago for a reserves drill. They're leaving the state this go around and won't be back until Tuesday, so it's just me and the kiddo.

Abe isn't doing too well already the combo of the weather change and his daddy leaving has brought on some small seizures, he's sleeping them off right now but it looks like I'll have to bring him with me to work today. Thank jeebus I have wonderful bosses that will let me bring him


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm pretty sure it's one of the games like Word Association in the Games forum. :satisfied: 

I like random threads (as i'm pretty sure the forum games attest to) so in an effort to keep this one alive, allow me to recite some poetry...

A chemistry student named Tate,

was heard to remark to his date,

"Because of the stink,

a fart is, I think,

just $hit in it's gaseous state."

On the subject of farts - one last item;

they've got to come out, so why fight'em?

You can blast them out loudly,

and boast of them proudly,

or if you're so inclined, you can light'em!


----------



## AprilRayne

Lisa, you're hilarious!! I love it! I love random threads too!!

:thefinger: :asskicking: :turtle: :wc: :bud: :bee: :icon_ques :icon_excl Here's some smilies I've been wanting to use!! Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Sonia_K

Lisa..your poetry is great.

I am so glad its Friday...been a long week. Anybody have interesting weekend plans? Boring weekend plans can also be posted


----------



## lynnda

ldlad: :gost: :mar: :bath2: :7a: :hide: :nite:

Just some random smilies that I want to use!!!


----------



## Aquilah

LMAO @ Dionela's smiley &amp; Lisa's post!


----------



## Little_Lisa

This thread is ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive. Stayin' alive!


----------



## AprilRayne

I'm hungry and I have to pee!! :10:


----------



## Geek

lol


----------



## cerridwin

Second pic is dark. But I guess I'm alittle twisted. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Kathy

Oookkkkaayyyy.....lmao.

More random smilies :med: This one can help your guy move things along Tony!

:knuddel: :tnpe: :thrashi: :box:


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahahaha!


----------



## KimC2005

Hahaha!! That was a funny video, Lisa!!


----------



## bluebird26

ewww that guy in the bathroom, lol


----------



## TylerD

Lmao nice videos guys haha. Glad to see the thread still kickin haha.... I had a big day at work today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now im tired and dont feel like partying very much tonight.


----------



## MyJadedSpirit

Man, anyone seen Happy Feet yet? I really wanna see that...


----------



## Shelley

just popping in to say hello, okay that is boring. :moa:


----------



## TylerD

Going to see it tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At a staff show im getting in free cuz my friend works there I will tell you how it is tomorrow. And then tomorrow im seeing Bond haha.

And Canadian gurl your never boring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Im eating spaghetti right now with meat balls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne

I only have 15 more min. of work and then I am FREE!!! YAY!! If today weren't Friday, I think I would die!!


----------



## bluebird26

I got out earlier today, but gotta tomorrow ew


----------



## TylerD




----------



## AprilRayne

HAHA! T-you're funny! I'm pretty sure she's talking about work. She got out of work early today, but she has to work tomorrow!!


----------



## TylerD

Oooooooh thanks for clearing that up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I thought it was probably something like that haha just wasnt sure. Man that must suck working on a Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

ahahaha! yes, I was talking about work , I was hungry and I ate the verb (work) lol


----------



## TylerD

Haha its ok, I eat verbs all the time:kopfkratz: ...


----------



## pla4u

hellooooooo


----------



## StrangerNMist

Some Pinup Art By Jennifer Janesko





















Here's is something for the mommies of the thread..






Some angel images that I thought were interesting, including one mermaid image


----------



## tadzio79

man, those videos by tony and lisa are hilarious!!!

Jennifer, those pics are pretty!

I dont' know why, but I kinda passed out and slept all day. I wasn't feeling tired or sick yesterday, so I'm not sure why, but it's 6pm now and I probably won't be able to sleep again tonight! dang it!!!

edro: :scream3: :maeaeh: :zombie: :guitar: 

some of the smileys i've wanted to use... hehehehe


----------



## Shelley

I just have a few things to say...:moa: :moon:.... joking!


----------



## TylerD

StrangerNMist nice pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I like those alot. They look cool.

Canadian Gurl thanks for the moon lmao... Its appreciated..

Well im going out in 3 hrs time or so, which Means I have to put on makeup in a couple hrs yay. My return to makeup, I havent worn it since last weekend.


----------



## bluebird26

I'm cleaning the house today, I thought it wasn't going to take that long but apparently it is VERY messy, shame on me. I'm done with the bathroom and kitchen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

aahah yeah Canadian Gurl, my eyes hurt now, lol


----------



## tadzio79

I do this everytime too!

I've been keeping up with the kitchen and the bathroom, but for some reasons, so much crap accumulates in my bedroom and it becomes a war zone full of piles and ditches! lol :vogel:


----------



## TylerD

To you girls that are cleaning the house and need some motivation. Think of it this way if you get the house spotless Dolph will come over.


----------



## Shelley

lol!


----------



## pla4u

COOL PICS!

check out thesign on the copy machine..


----------



## Shelley

LOL at Pla4u:rotfl:

Well how about this..


----------



## Kathy

Yikes!!! Think I'll start cleaning right now! lol....

LMAO...the chickens cracked me up!


----------



## TylerD

Its come to my attention that I am now ready to have my name coloured... yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So colour it up.. Im sick of looking at the plain green... How do I make it brown, or red, or yellow??? LIke what is that millenium club and stuff... I want that.


----------



## Kathy

I think when you hit 800 posts and become a Video Access Queen it will change colors. A few more posts and you're there.


----------



## StrangerNMist

Can he stay then? I PROMISE to keep the house clean - just as long as I can keep the bed "dirty", lolol!


----------



## TylerD

Thanks kaville  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for the info... video queen hey... could be a new look for me... naw ill say video king lol. As for you Stranger you got a dirty mind hahahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... I love it!! Ill make the call to Dolph first thing in the morning. I dunno about you all but if I was a girl I wouldnt wanna be with him... He looks mean :| ...


----------



## bluebird26

ahahahah

how mean, lol, poor chickens. When I was a child and my mom would kill a chicken to eat it, the other chickens would observe


----------



## StrangerNMist

It's a terrible thing to waste, you know!

His frustration looks sexual, and perhaps I can be the woman to "relieve" him of such frustration. One night of hot lovin' and he'll be like a lil' kitten! LOL!


----------



## Princess6828

So this thread is just about nothing huh? Interesting. Well, I'm just sitting on my couch getting my last little bit of MuT in for the night. Gonna have a smoke - maybe grab a snack. Then me and Versace will have our nightly bath and then it's off to dreamland. When I wake I get to work on my term paper! Yay! But don't worry, I'll still get some fun in this weekend. Me and Stanley are dorks and we're going to buy a huge huge jigzaw puzzle tomorrow. Yep. That's our idea of fun.


----------



## TylerD

LMAO ooooh well hey if anyone can make him a happy guy im sure its you haha, make sure he doesnt crush you hes pretty damn big guy hahaha!!! Good luck with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Princess smoking is bad lol jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sounds like a good night. I still am going out at midnight to a movie haha can you believe that. That is what time they shower the screener for Happy feet, becasue its just for people that work there and they can bring their friends... I have to put on some makeup in an hour.


----------



## StrangerNMist

I am the fruit to his "juicer". LOL!


----------



## pla4u

Whats Up?


----------



## TylerD

Lmao I think we should vote you member of the month haha. I always share dirty jokes with friends, but with a girl haha thats un heard of well until I met like Lisa, and everyone here lmao but you take the cake I think i dunno haha...

BOOBIES!!


----------



## StrangerNMist

Perhaps I can smear the icing on Dolph? *grin*


----------



## TylerD

Better watch out his steroids might get the best of him and get angry hahaha only kidding... That wouldnt be a happy ending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StrangerNMist

I will agree, he looks like he could pop my head like a zit! I wouldn't doubt that he pops steroids like M&amp;M's, and his man bits are probably shriveled as a result - what a pity!


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha... nice way of putting it.. However hes a bit older now maybe he isnt taking them.. Steroids over the age of 40 is never a good thing. But some do it, I dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And look at me Im benching 300 for reps haha YA RIGHT!!

YAY I MADE 800 POSTS!!!!!!!!!! Now I gotta go put some makeup on and go now, because my friends are going to come in half hour hehe.


----------



## Kathy

Wow....what a trip! lol....


----------



## PerfectMistake

HAHA! What the heck? You are so crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole

I need a peppermint.


----------



## abesmom

Just got home from my dad's, the kiddo decided to pass out on the floor and we couldn't safely wake him up until he had slept off the unstability for a few hours.

woo-hoo over 24 hours with no sleep, and I have to work from home tomorrow AND Sunday

soooooooooooo sleepy!!


----------



## lynnda

Tyler, how was Happy Feet?

My one year old nephew just loves all the trailers for that movie!! :rotfl: :rotfl: Sooo cute to watch him dance!!!


----------



## speerrituall1

Tyler, where's Dolph? I'm waiting.......


----------



## charish

tony that was so funny!


----------



## pla4u

HA HA Cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish

i saw that picture and just fell in love, it kinda reminds me of my first son when he was a baby. i could just eat em up with kisses. though it could be a girl.


----------



## pla4u




----------



## Geek

Hi lol


----------



## pla4u

Hey Anyone for a game of TWISTER???


----------



## Little_Lisa

*raises hand* Me! Me! I'm in!


----------



## Kathy

Lol....those are too funny!!


----------



## TylerD

Sorry no Dolph  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He must be filming a movie or something, plus I have a bit of a hangover Ill calll him later haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im tired now, i was out to late last night. Hows everyone.


----------



## tadzio79

lmao!!! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## KimC2005

I'm hungry!


----------



## StrangerNMist

I wonder where Henry's been licking...

Wait! No! I don't want to know, forget it!

Seriously though, I love it! Thanks for posting this Paula, it's hilarious! LOLOL!!!


----------



## TylerD

Same here, im going to go eat some mini pizzas.


----------



## dioraddict_xo

lol had to put my sexy Borat haha... love it!

YouTube - Borat

When Borat is in America!

YouTube - Borat In The Hood


----------



## Little_Lisa

Me too! I'm gonna go eat some of my homemade cookies, mmm! BRB.


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO "Bing bong, bing bong bing.."

Borat's the best!


----------



## TylerD

If they are peanut butter cookies then Ewwww, but if they are choc chip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> feel free to send me some.


----------



## Little_Lisa

They were oatmeal raisin tofu cookies and now they are all gone. :frown:


----------



## bluebird26

ew does tofu taste good in cookies? Now I'm curious. I heard tofu tastes like anything you mix it with (I love it in the hot and sour soup served at Chinese restaurants) but I haven't tried it with other meals or desserts.


----------



## Little_Lisa

You'd never know it was in there, promise. I got the recipe here and i've been making them regularly with different variations since. Try them!


----------



## bluebird26

:w00t:

YOu know what I think I gonna make them, I'm so curious now. Thank you for the link, I'm printing it right now.


----------



## TylerD

Ew Lisa how can you eat that haha jk I wont knock it... i like cookies with raisins mmmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Im eating KFC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND my eraser from pure luxe came in today YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But cant try it till tomorrow cuz I ordered it to my brothers house which is on the other side of the city NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Damn night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

:add_wegbrech: oops, :redsealed: shouldn't laugh


----------



## Harlot

Self-explanatory:

so uhh, hows life?.....And I have a guitar fetish :blink: along with I eat chocolate everyday!

LETS GET SOME SHOES!


----------



## TylerD

That is a very disturbing video lol!!


----------



## lynnda

" I think you have too many shoes!" SHUT UP!!!!oliceman: :rotfl:


----------



## bluebird26

:laughing: I wonder if they are making one about makeup :laughing:


----------



## TylerD

Thats fine im now the laughing stock of makeup talk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... ill brb.... I got something in my eye.


----------



## bluebird26

:laughing:

Fergie - Fergilicious

Fergalicious def-, Fergalicious def-, Fergalicious def- [def fading echo]

Fergalicious definition make them boys go crazy

They always claim they know me

Comin' to me call me Stacy (Hey Stacy)

I'm the F to the E, R, G the I the E

And can't no other lady put it down like me

...........................

I heard this song lately and I hate it! but I find myself singing it, my husband is gonna hate me soon...


----------



## TylerD

Haha weird.... what am I suppose to say to that... ummm


----------



## Kathy

Let's get some shoes....lol. Nice beat - dumb ass lyrics. IMO


----------



## TylerD

Hi Kathy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was reading your profile so now I know your name yay!!


----------



## Kathy

Yeah..._ I was reading yours too. When I mad eyou my buddy!! :laughing: Where is this card trick everyone is talking about? _


----------



## TylerD

Oooh haha its here in this thread https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...lol-40942.html

Well i guess you could have found it on youtube also haha that is where it is lol, but ye enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I dunno if you like card tricks haha, I dont show off much cuz most ppl around here in Regina dont like card tricks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ALSO I found out that when applying Primer you should just rub it in barelly for like 10 sec tops becasue its not like moisturizer and not suppose to absorb into the skin, just sit on top.... KEWL!!! Im gonna try this out tonight before I go out.


----------



## Kathy

You crack me up! That was pretty random. But, yeah...you shouldn't have to rub it in. It's silicone based, so the idea is to create a layer OVER your skin between IT (your skin) and the makeup you put on it.

Thanks for the link to your card trick. :rotfl:


----------



## pla4u

Is there a limit yo how many peircings you should get????


----------



## TylerD

YAy haha ya it was, but just thought I would inform everyone instead of making a thread, Ive made enough threads to last me a decade in here hahaha.

And pla4u that is really gross lmao, why would someone do that to their face. Man wouldnt that hurt???


----------



## goddess13

That is just over the top!!!

Last night I had a dream that I had my motorbike license and bike and it was so good!


----------



## WhitneyF

She must have diarrhea...


----------



## StrangerNMist

I shall place my 800th post here.

Lmao! I wouldn't doubt it! Sometimes they have models strike the strangest poses!


----------



## TylerD

I have such a bad hangover right now NOPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! MY head hurts, and i didnt even wash my makeup off last night man im gonna break out. What a terrible day, Im going out for breakfast with my mom in 4 minutes... how am I even going to make it, I can barely stand.. FU*K!!!


----------



## pla4u




----------



## Little_Lisa

Wawaweewaa, that's spicey!


----------



## Suuze

cute video!!!


----------



## bluebird26

ahahahaha sure they are cummin lol


----------



## Shelley

:moa:


----------



## han

didnt you learn the last time you drank

WOW!!! play4u where did you find this guy he is so SeXXXXXXXy!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thought for the day...

If you sometimes get the sudden urge to run around naked.

Drink some Windex. It will keep you from streaking.


----------



## tadzio79

you guys never cease to crack me up!!! :add_wegbrech:

My car was making a metal squeeky sound and break light came up for like the 3rd time in a week, so i freaked out, but my hubby got new break pads and changed them and voila, noise &amp; light gone!!! yay! :marchmellow:


----------



## TylerD

Hahah nice Lisa, nice thought of the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Ill pass that one on to the rest of my family lol.


----------



## Geek

Uhmm, question.....should this thread be moved into the Sex forum?


----------



## TylerD

lmao, no... but this thread does have its dirty comments haha... Hopefully we dont have alot of young people viewing this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pj03079

I always laugh or smile when I see what you post. BTW, have you ever seen a 62 year old woman dancing at the computer? Not a pretty picture, but it made me feel good. LOL


----------



## TylerD

I tried the eraser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Creme is awesome, goes good with powder foundation YAY I love it. The Powder sucked however, what the hell??? It didnt cover a damn thing hahaha... I dunno... just didnt do anything. So creme rocks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And powder not good. Im changing over from lise watier to this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abesmom

an idiot smacked into my bumper at the grocery store today. I pulled out of my space and right as I was about to drive off forward he pulled out of his space w/o looking and "el-smacko".

Can you believe he had the nerve to tell me that I should be more careful?!?! Good thing the officer that showed up sided with me, what with my car completely in the middle of the road and his only half-way out of his parking space.

Good news is both the kiddo and I are ok, my car is good too. The idiot's, heh, his bumper ain't looking so good right about now....lmao


----------



## TylerD

Next time that happens, call me on my cell ill be down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX

This is the thread that never ends...

It just goes on and on, my friends...

Is that how the song goes? I don't know, I'm a dork. LMAO


----------



## TylerD

This is the song that never ends.... Some ppl started singing it not knowing what it was, but then something something something... cuz this is the song that never ends....


----------



## han

NO not yet it's still pG for now..lol


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha when will we know when its rated R?


----------



## han

i dont know i guess when tony moves it to the sex forum hahaha


----------



## StrangerNMist

Well it all started when Dolph suddenly appeared in the thread - something which made me rather happy! It's not everyday that Dolph himself makes an appearance in forums like this. I couldn't help but feel honored, lolol!


----------



## TylerD

K then lets keep it at pg haha. Hey btw best movie ever right here. As a matter of fact im going to watch it tonight cuz i own it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so great.







haha silly willy!!

Ok im going to a friends house now so everyone take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . StrangerNMist take it easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha. I shall return tomorrow during work hehe.


----------



## abesmom

my contacts are blurry....just felt like sharing that tidbit of oh so vital info.


----------



## FeverDream

I'm assuming this is sort of a catchall for random posts? I got this green tea gum today and it's radically tasty =). The end.


----------



## TylerD

Im back from my friends, it was fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Now im bored with nothing to do.


----------



## usersassychick0

Awesome thread.... I *pretend* got engaged yesturday....apparently I know attract women too, not just overaged drunken men.........Is this a good thing?

Well anyways its 9:52pm and i still need to do some physics, math, english homework...........so i better hop to it!yaaaaaaaaaaaaa thats never going to happen:sleepyhead:


----------



## Geek

I'm having one of these right now----------------------------&gt;


----------



## Ricci

This is a sweet thread

I love MUT and MUT loves me!!


----------



## StrangerNMist

I'm pretty mellow right now, definitely takin' it easy - well, at least until later on today, because I'm going to try to find a J-O-B so I can have more M-O-N-E-Y, hehe! I think I'm going to watch a little bit of Jack Black for a pick me up, and probably some Count of Monte Cristo, just so I can feel like there's a little more justice in the world for the innocent. Speaking of the movie, Multiplicity, I haven't seen that one in quite some time. Michael Keaton is a stitch!

Since I'm such a huge makeup hog, methinks I'm going to treat myself to ONE MAC item when I do get some cash - it'll be a little treat for myself for landing it. I'm missing a couple of items, and it wouldn't hurt to get them back. If the other items somehow magically reappear before I can open the replacements, I think I'm going to swap them for something...

Methinks a pigment might be in order - we shall see though!


----------



## Harlot

You know, I think I have a problem. An MuT problem that is! I have like 3 projects I have to do TODAY and Im here instead &gt;_&lt;' .....while listening to Shiny Toy Guns. And Im going to apply for a job tomorrow at the mall! Maybe at a clothing store like GAP...hhhmmm. I needs the green. And buy more makeup! Yay!


----------



## tadzio79

haha, i'm a classic procrastinator.

Whenever midterms come around, i find excuses to run more errands and clean the house instead.

Today was the 2nd day I started to exercise. Woke up around 6am (which is a miracle since i'm NOT a morning person), walked and jogged.

I feel energized. yay me!!!


----------



## Damia

Yesterday on the 19th of november i finally turned 21!


----------



## Geek

im stealing, i mean borrowing, someone's wifi right now LOL


----------



## bluebird26

Ugh, my cell phone just died. I hate it because it means I will get calls at my work phone and I hate that. I hate not knowing who's calling, lol


----------



## LVA

'bout time . ..congrats!


----------



## MacForMe

~*~ I'm pretty bored. There are no bosses here at work. The clock is "stuck" at 1526. Crap.

~*~Today is my BF's first day of his new job. He's diggin it! YAY KEN!

~*~*I'm only working 2 days this week and then I'm off Wednesday, thursday and friday.. woo and hoo!

~*~ I posted new MAC Collection links. I can't wait for DANSE to come out..


----------



## TylerD

IM bored to, just got off work haha.... ummmmm... ya.... soooooooooo whats new everyone. Wait im gonna posst a funny picture.


----------



## lavender

Who invented MOndays? I hate Mondays.


----------



## Harlot

GOD, I cant wait till I turn 21(...yeah I can) Im going to celebrate it Las Vegas style, the way it should be!


----------



## TylerD

haha I agree!!! I hate them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , the worst is if you have a bad Monday then it just makes for a bad week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abesmom

yay for it being almost Tuesday, Monday is almost outta here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

congrats Damia!!! now you can buy your own liquor! lol! :gulp:

oh my... Tyler, I "hope" that pic was photoshopped! lmao!!!

Nothing much going on today, I received last batch of shipment from my qvc order (BE), but I have one more item that I was hopping it was coming today (ugh) that didn't. Guess it'll be here tomorrow.

My best friend finally going to be in town tonight! yay! I'm picking her up from the airport around 9pm. I haven't seen her in like 4 years! Partaaayyy!!! :yesss:


----------



## pinkbundles

this is my contribution to this thread...


----------



## Little_Lisa

*PFFT*


----------



## TylerD

Lisa I have no idea what that says lmao.

But I got a new video on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

tyler how do you post you tube video in post i tried


----------



## Harlot

OMFG that was awesome!! Thats some trick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was actually staring at it to see if I could figure it out.....I havent, YET.


----------



## TylerD

edit


----------



## bluebird26

WOW Tyler, that's amazing, you're good!

Hmm I couldn't help noticing but you have nice hands, better than mine :icon_eek:


----------



## TylerD

DAMMIT I cant show haha everytime it posts a stupid video.. Ummm ask Tony lmao.

Thanks for the compliments you 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate it haha and thanks I guess my hands are nice I never noticed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im sure your hands are just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How do you demonstrate how to put up a youtube video. Anytime you give an example it posts an actual video or blank white screen, so you cant give examples. I dont know how haha....


----------



## han

i tried it and it dont post video just link to it and there is a place here that gives example but it dont work for me


----------



## TylerD

Yes it is different now. Tony has a link how to do it right here. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f10...ded-36251.html

But now instead of having the you tube sign there on top and on the bottom its beside the link. So to the left and to the right. I hope you know what I mean. So you would put the you tube sign. I cant do it because it will post a white screen. We will call this the you tube sign lol [y] there so you would put [y]sfdjkhsdfjksfd[/]

I hope you know what I meanb there. The you tube sign which is yt in those brakets and then at the end same thing but put that slash there. And no spaces at all. So dont actually press the you tube button because it doesnt work. Just type it in yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

Hi Han! its super simple

Let's say you want to post this video here:

Just take the dZrT7qC4wB0 out of the YOUTUBE LINK and do it like this:

[*YT]dZrT7qC4wB0[*/YT] (but simply REMOVE the ASTERISKS)

Go over the the testing forum and try it.


----------



## pla4u

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/pla4u/66667.jpg


----------



## lynnda

Great job, Tyler!


----------



## han

http://uFIKoNaqgBA

thats why my brain is fried to many of nights like that^^ thanks tony AND tyler


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Lynnda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Han that video hurt my head lol. I have went to one rave in my life, and hated it and never went back. However it wasnt quite like that haha.


----------



## han

you must of been sober


----------



## TylerD

Haha no I wasnt, Im just not one for crazy lights and night clubs. Im more of a bar guy, just go to the bar and sit and have drinks with friends and talk... or els go to a coffee house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

im not or ever been a drinker and it sux going out sober no fun so rave thing is only thing i do but not often anymore


----------



## TylerD

Lots of people do E apparently when going to those, I dont like people that do drugs I dont like being around them. But I dunno how many people do it at raves, could just be overaxaggerated.


----------



## mjt55555

well threads still still living...just doing my mut civic duties.....


----------



## TylerD

Im bored.....


----------



## Ricci

Without MAC Id be lifeless


----------



## TylerD

I was suppose to work a night shift tonight but now I dont have to yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was told there is enough people. Was suppose to clean the gym pfff... But I will have to tomorrow probably  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

I dont see anything in your post empericalbeauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am trying to burn a cd but cuz limewire sucks ass the songs dont work   Damn I hate this thing lol.


----------



## empericalbeauty

yeah it sucks.I am trying to put up this amazing song. Its so chill and mellow


----------



## TylerD

What els is that, that you use to download songs???


----------



## empericalbeauty

I use limewire.


----------



## Ricci

Spiral Frog


----------



## MacForMe

I'm bored.

Its freezing out...

I used to love LimeWire then I got a few viruses from it.. ugh!

My iPod's iTrip won't work in my car and its annoying..

I'm off from tomorrow until Monday. YAY!!!

So whats everyone doing on black friday?


----------



## Geek

sweating right now.


----------



## Geek




----------



## TylerD

Macforme what is black friday mean??

Nice pics Tony lmao, I want that shirt haha.


----------



## tadzio79

Black Friday - the day right after Thanksgiving day.

Lots of places have sales.

It's nightmarish, some people stand in line the night before and there are hoards of people everywhere!

be prepared if you decide to go shopping that day.

I think last year, they showed a tape of walmart or target when it opened, and the whole crowd was trying to rush into the store somewhere in the east coast, and some people got trampled over!


----------



## TylerD

Im Canadian haha, we dont have thanksgiving this weekend.... i dunno....do we???? Canadians do we have thanksgiving this weekend lol. Im so brain dead.


----------



## han

bOO!!!


----------



## Saja

Well we could, but it would be kinda strange since we had it back in october. I dont really care for turkey so much....so i think we will just not have it again....k?


----------



## Kathy

Diggin' the new avatar Tyler! I think you have a Thanksgiving but on a different day, right?

Ooppsss..there ya' go! Saja answered. It's in October!


----------



## pla4u

Hey any of you guys reconize my friend here?


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Kaville  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont like it haha, my face is all red in it cuz I had no makeup on in it hah but oh well.

And pla4u what the heck is that thing lmao?


----------



## LVA

I can't wait for Black Friday. Even though I'm stinkin broke .... I love a good sale. It's so hard to wake up @ 5am though. (although , i know ppl wake up waay earlier than that)

Last year i broke my already empty wallet spending hundreds of dollars @ BBW, VS and clothes ... lol (surprisingly, i don't think i spent anything on Mu on Black Friday .... )


----------



## LittleMissV

Hello!

hehe


----------



## speerrituall1

LMAO!


----------



## jeansguyokc

I do. "Danger Will Robinson Danger"


----------



## pla4u

Wana check out my pineapples?


----------



## han

This thread should of been name drop by if your bored


----------



## Noir Sakura

I love the avi's we have to chose from. They're all so pretty.


----------



## TylerD

Han I like the new avatar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didnt know you swing that way haha jk all in good fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa




----------



## Kathy

LMAO @ Lisa!! What is "the gay"???


----------



## MacForMe

HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAA DANGER! DANGER! DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!!:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Best song ever right here. Anyone that likes Eric Clapton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Anyone that doesnt like this song get out of this thread!! hehe jk of corse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I haven't done any black Friday shopping ever, but my sister wants to go get a new digital camera (Canon Sd600 i think?) at circuit city.

So.. guess I have to get up early and get in line... lol :vogel:

I already spent a fortune for Sephora F&amp;F, so i told myself no buy! :scared:

but we shall see if that changes... hehehehehe

Good luck LVA! and watch out for the crazy crowd of people! :laughing:

I like Eric Clapton, and that is one of his great songs. :rockwoot:


----------



## han

can i take the fifth??


----------



## TylerD

:kopfkratz:


----------



## han

after looking at those too yes i can swing very low


----------



## TylerD

lmao.... really I thought thats what was attractive now days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX

Hey everyone. I'm so freaking exhausted. I worked today from 7:30 this morning to 9 this evening. :blink:


----------



## TylerD

Heres a pic of me.... im bored... this is my bored face.







Thats trippy lmao you and me did a post at like the exact same time.


----------



## bluebird26

I'm so glad the day is almost over, besides tomorrow, I'm not working on Friday either


----------



## TylerD

Whoooooooo bluebird lets hear it for the day being almost over.


----------



## pla4u

wow ...scary!

a passager plane with a crack in a window!!!!


----------



## Kathy

LMFAO!


----------



## han

cute!!

lol..thats funny


----------



## usersassychick0

wow..um just wow-thats all I got to say..:10:


----------



## bluebird26

lol ew


----------



## TylerD

I feel pretty,

Oh, so pretty,

I feel pretty and witty and bright!

And I pity

Any girl who isn't me tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yup damn rights girls... I feel damn pretty tonight!!!


----------



## Damia

So what does everyone like to wear to the movies?


----------



## lynnda

You are so silly!!!!!!:tocktock: :eusa_whistle:


----------



## han

wakey wakey everyone good morning!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Morning, Han!

Whew, it was a rough night last night, girl!






(To the tune of Folgers) "The worst part of waking up, is a furball in your cup."


----------



## han

wow girl suprise your still here with us you must of had wayyyyyy to many drinks..lol


----------



## KristieTX

:delete:

haha Just kidding! :flowers:


----------



## TylerD

Suprisingly I like to look good when going to the movies haha dont know why. That is when I take the most time to do my makeup, and usually spend about 30 minutes on foundation and still end up looking bad lol. But then I wear a nice shirt and jeans or something....

Also Lisa that is just disgusting lmao YUCK.Well we all know what Lisa woke up to this morning. This is what I woke up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Aquilah

Lisa, that has got to be the worst pic I've ever seen! OMFG! I SO hate body hair! LOL!

Tyler, um... Yeah! You wish you woke up to that!


----------



## TylerD

I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I woke up to was an annoying alarm clock.


----------



## mandy_

This thread is really ... interesting.


----------



## TylerD

Doooooooa diiiiiiidy diiiidy dummmm diiiiidy dooooooo...I say she looks good, she looks good, she looks fine, she looks fine.... something something on my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like that song.


----------



## Lia

Wanna see me happy? Play a forrÃ³ song for me called "Levante o Dedo" (Raise your finger) . It's a silly song, but it's so upbeat and funny that makes me happy everytime i play it (and i sing it... but i won't do it here because the lyrics are too dumb)


----------



## han

lisa this what i woke up to but shhhh dont tell


----------



## TylerD

I dont have any idea what you are talking about, BUT I can sing Twinkle Twinkle Lucky star  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... wanna hear that?

And Han nobody wants to see that hahaha...well prob just me. Yuck!!!


----------



## Aquilah

Okay Lia... You got my curiosity peaked! Gonna have to check on this one!


----------



## TylerD

Hey would this hurt??? Because it looks kewl...






Hey for any country lover here this is a great song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> one of my fave Country songs... ITs depressing indeed but good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Lia

I'm not aware if i can or can't upload a mp3 to MUT. Look on emule for it, probably you'll find it (if not, send me a PM that i'll send it for you through e-mail)

But be aware: it's not similar to a lot of things that you might have heard on USA! And it's meant to be danced in couples


----------



## Little_Lisa

Oh. My. Goooodness. *licks lips*

I just got back from watching Stranger Than Fiction. It was strange.


----------



## TylerD

Oh ya I want to see that... I heard its strange... hence the name hehe ooooh man im so clever.

Its so quiet in MUT tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone must have went to bed early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I got tomorrow off WHOOOOOOO!!!! PARTY.... naw not really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill probably go to bed sooon to.


----------



## han

nighty nighty then


----------



## TylerD




----------



## Ann2325

La la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! (singing!)

lol.

Ewwwwwwwww!!!!

i hope i am never THAT drunk!!!


----------



## TylerD

This just in....... Im bored... and going out soon. Ill start drinking at 5 and end at midnight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jk haha. I think im going to a movie tonight with a bunch of friends, which one.... hmmm... Maybe... I dunno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill see when I get there.


----------



## laura112

Is it not 'Twinkle twinkle LITTLE star'?????????????????


----------



## pla4u

:kopfkratz: I think you need a silver bullit to get rid of one of those......:frown:


----------



## mintesa

today was some staff organization meeting to elect new board members. the newbies couldnt back out. but i bailed anyway....

when no one was near my office i ran out and went home.

My bellydance teacher said that men are actually better bellydancers coz they pee standing(and have to squeeze their stomach muscles to pee), therefore men have better belly muscles....


----------



## Lia

Hey Aquilah, did you hear the song?


----------



## pla4u

Can you find the tutkey?


----------



## abesmom

There must be some sort of target on my arse or something. I posted about a little car wreck I got into on Sunday (idiot hit me in the parking lot, car and myself were fine), and now I have to report that I was t-boned in yet another parking lot on Tuesday.

This time I had damage to both my car and me (dented in passenger side smack in-between the front and back seat. I have whiplash, a torn muscle block, and pinched nerves). The husband wants me to go back to the ER since the pain meds aren't working and my head is still aching, but the docs said 5 - 7 days before they'll do a MRI

Can I just make like an ostrich and bury my head in the sand?


----------



## TylerD

Well im going to bed NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnda

I am sorry you are having such a hard time! I hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## pla4u

Good Morning People!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

I'mso sorry you have had such a bad time lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think you should see about other pain meds,


----------



## Little_Lisa

No.

The largest UK tits


----------



## tadzio79

Oh no... I'm sorry hon and i hope you feel better soon!

maybe docs can prescribe better pain meds until you do an MRI?

I didn't get much sleep the nite before thanksgiving, because my best friend flew in from Seattle for the week and I partied with her... didnt' get home till 4 in the morning, then spent the whole day at my sister in law's house for thanksgiving (less than 4 hours of sleep). When i got back home, my sister came over to do the black friday shopping.

we stood in line around midnight till the store opened (Circuit city) at 5am. Took us about 1 hour to find the stuff she wanted (PS2 games, dvds, digital cam-Canon Sd600) and it took us around 2 hours to stand in line to pay. Boy, was it a mad house! there were people everywhere, bumping into each other, and i'm surprised that no one started fighting... lol (although there were vocal threats everywhere)

Came home around 8 something in the morning, ate breakfast, then passed out.

It was my 1st black friday experience, and I also learned that there's no need to stand in line (for 5 hours anyway) to get little stuff like we got, probably for big tv's and computer, yeah, you need to stand in line. Learned it the hard way. :tocktock:

it's all my sister's fault!!!! but it was fun, and we had lots of laughs all nite. :rotfl:


----------



## mintesa




----------



## Lia

Wow... lots of hair...


----------



## Saints

That's a weird bunch of people!


----------



## han

sorry this happen to you hope you find out whats wrong and get better soon!!

I LOVE MUT its the best mu site ever


----------



## TylerD

Im bored.... Someone entertain me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ............. Lets all go to D.Q and have a blizzard.

Oh ya..... oops haha I guess I cant sing that song then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

im bored too i want to go to mac


----------



## pla4u

Nice looking Tits Lisa...giggle..

Hardly looks like a multi billion dollar corp does it?


----------



## TylerD

I dont have Mac here... I got the body shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But to far for me. Ill turn to music.


----------



## pla4u

I just dropped in ,, am on the road,,,in between being in the air acualy, took a flight out of FL this morning to NC and waiting for my connecting flight to CT, will be away from home till Dec 5, will drop in whenever I can...


----------



## KristieTX

Awww... We'll miss ya Paula!

abesmom, I'm so sorry you're having so much trouble lately. *big hugs* to ya.

I want to go shopping sooooo badly but I can't spend any money. :eusa_wall:


----------



## michal_cohen

ditto:tocktock:

hope you havin' fun


----------



## han

have fun and safe trip hope to see ya around here soon!


----------



## Ricci

I think my new place is haunted.. weird things going on and stuff


----------



## echanting

hairy eew


----------



## Ricci

Wth??


----------



## han

why do you think your place is haunted


----------



## tadzio79

what's going on in your new place?


----------



## michal_cohen

like what?

wtf!?!


----------



## TylerD

For a guy to get that hairy....its like how is that possible hahaha?? Why doesnt he wax or something lol.

Hey I got a question.... Is it possible to make it through life with no car???? I swear by the rate im going I will never get car lmao....maybe when im 40. But to much things to spend money on, and I dont have any ambition in driving even tho I got my drivers. Still..... maybe i'll be the first man ever in Regina to never own a car  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even though im sure there are lots more. The only time I need a car is to go out of town, and that is never because I take airplane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

ok :eusa_whistle:


----------



## lovesboxers

that's funny like that one.

I dont want to go to school today. Its really raining and cold out. Just want to stay in and veg, start a fire and watch tv, read.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

Ewww....that hairy guy is gross. That one went around in an email saying something about why you shouldn't get drunk and pick up guys in bars. Cause you wake up with THAT! lol...


----------



## TylerD

Work was boring today..... as any other day lol, now im home and bore hmmmmmmmm.. I think Ill watch Wheel Of Fortune later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

Look and have some fun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8&amp;eurl=


----------



## TylerD

Hahah that reminds me at the bar on Saturday there was a guy that was dancing just like Carlton, he was so damn good to haha. Maybe I should take some lessons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

hey everyone.. whats up!!


----------



## TylerD

Im angry and hungry.... what a lethal combo isnt it han. I want a Sub mmmmmmmm.


----------



## han

i just got done eating.. yes hunger and anger is a lethal combo, GO EAT!!

if your happy with out a car then dont worry they cost money car payments insurance tires ect.. but im lost if i have no car, i hate bumming rides i rather cough up the cash.


----------



## TylerD

Ill go eat when My friends go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz i think we are going out to eat.

And also you are right. Ill get a car when I got enough money, but for now I got other things to worry about with money then a car. The bus is all good haha, plus we can do magic on the bus Whooooooooo...

ALSO!!!!! With the wind chill I think its 20 below outside in Regina. Thats intense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Shelley

Hi! Bye! Don't let this thread die! :rotfl: :moa:


----------



## StrangerNMist

Any good asassians for hire? This thread needs to die...

Ummm, no, not really I'm kidding! See ya! *muah*:sheep:


----------



## Thais

Cool thread guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let me think of a funny story to tell you guys... Hmmm....

Oh I know. Last friday I was leaving the clinic and this older (50-60 years old) fat guy was on a wheelchair, being pushed by a younger man who looked like he could be his son. Anyways; I was walking by them and the old man looks at me from head to toe and screams at the top of his lungs "HOT CHIUWAUWA!!!". (I hope I spelled this right). hahaha I was in my suit and everything so the guy probably realized I was a physician but that didn't stop him from saying the funniest thing I have ever heard. LOL. I hope it was a compliment and not a curse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if the guy was demented or something though, cause I can't think of someone in his right state of mind saying something like that to a physician...???

It was funny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fiancee calls me hot chiuwauwa now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm sending it to the chair...


----------



## StrangerNMist

That could explain the "tingling" sensation when I clicked on the link, LOL!


----------



## TylerD

lmao thats not the first story I have heard of old men calling young girls hot... why is that lol, man that is so weird. Ill prob be like that when im 80 hahah.


----------



## Harlot

^^^^^ Aaahhhh! Dude thats pretty nasty!

Anyways, I just got back to this thread after like, what 5 days? And I missed like 10 pages of reading! I spent like 15 minutes trying to catch up lol!

I know its late but better late than ever! On Black Friday these people decided to go shopping at like, 12-6 in the morning. I have NEVER been tired of shopping....until that Friday XD I went to Sarasota with my bestF since I didnt want to visit my mom's friend alone. She has, like, dudes my age but they speak all "ghetto" so my BestF and I were "Yeah BOOOYYY, for shizzzzle, You got debode Nigggerrrrr, OOONNNEE!" But very formal so we cracked up like crazy. Of course they just stayed quiet!

It was funny cause my BestF would be like "Call me 'Nigga' ONE MORE TIME and Ill slit your throats. Do you have an identity crisis that emits you to believe Im african?!!!!" (Hes hispanic and pale) so we made fun of them pretty much the whole time. At the Gap we were like ".......I.see.white.people!" And all the blonde chicks turned around while we were singing our home-made theme song "The Queer and the Liberal" (Hes the queer, Im the liberal LOL)

http://re3.mm-a6.yimg.com/image/2209929639"Its always fun when your here! The Liberal and the Queer!"http://re3.mm-a5.yimg.com/image/1442767608

Yeah, it was awesome....


----------



## tadzio79

Curse the black friday shopping!!!

It was my first this year, and it was fun (although very tiring since there were endless waiting time, lol) but I caught a nasty cold and it's not leaving me!

Arrrgghhhh!!!!! :screams:

On a happier note, 1 of my 2 sephora FFN order came today! yay!!! :yesss:


----------



## michal_cohen

LOLfun.com

bozzin' kitty cats!


----------



## pla4u

Cool site Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOLfun.com


----------



## michal_cohen

i just found it yestrsay:tocktock:


----------



## Harlot

^.......Im guessing you love cats? Thank you, thank you, no need to applaud ladies and gentlemen, I know Im a genius.


----------



## michal_cohen

lol

i do love cats

but i have 2 dogs:eusa_whistle:


----------



## TylerD

I like Hippos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW how did you all get your sig's so big at the bottom there??? I try and blow my pic up anymore then that and it wont allow it :S


----------



## michal_cohen

did you write the url for your picture?

caz i just took a picture and put it in the big squar

and saved


----------



## TylerD

Oh no I didnt haha, I have been uploading an attachment in there I think from my desktop. I will try that thanks for the tip Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i really hope i helped


----------



## TylerD

Yay you did I got it working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again. Your smart.


----------



## MacForMe

SO whats everyone doin?

I'm sittin at my desk, waiting for 5pm to come.. I wanna go HOME!

Looking forward to the weekend, at least I dont have wrestling matches to work. (yes, I work pro wrestling) I'm going out with Ken for a special dinner on saturday then Sunday I'm going to the Outlets with RedRocks.. Yes kids, MacForMe and RedRocks are going to be out and about WITHOUT supervision!!!


----------



## TylerD

Sadly the weekend is far away still hha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. Im bored to. Im so frickin hungry. I think were having burgers for supper.. Im gonna have like 50 of them. But I do a have magic to do for 2 hours tonight at Barts Bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That will be fun.

BTW what do you mean you work wrestling matches?? Like real wrestling you mean right or entertainment wrestling like wwe?

Edit: Nevermind haah just saw your myspace and that looks like house shows for pro wreslting like TNA or something, thats awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I watch that stuff every now and then because some of them can really fly around its amazing what they can do.


----------



## Harlot

That is so cute! Awwww...

Well as for what Ive done today:

I didnt go to class, but Im missing lot of days so Im pretty much afraid. But this time I have an excuse. And is it just me or are people getting dumber and dumber. Like I pulled off of Wendys with a street in front of me going east to a four-way intersection. Anywho while we were waiting for it to be safe to cross and go east, an old lady was going to cross was like "What the hell? Are you going any time soon? Hurry up!" What the hell does she want me to do? Go and get hit so she can cross? So I was like "WHAT dude?! I have a car you know,I could just run you over." She just stared. Teehee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you the first person that ever said that i smart

lol


----------



## TylerD

Hey thats one more then someone has called me hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Actually thats not true, I have been called smart.. Im sure you are smart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just remember there is a million different smarts out there. Im not all that great in school, but I read lots of books and can remember things real well.

Btw im suprised your up is it morning there?


----------



## michal_cohen

yes its 4:10 in the morning

i think your smart &amp; funny

and im :icon_salut: you

:beer:


----------



## TylerD

Wow.... Well Michal you have convinced me to take a trip down there and you and me will have some beers or coffee what ever you prefer haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. Have fun in the morning that is hella early. Your crazy.

Im off for now, going to a friends house YAY its to cold in my house right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## michal_cohen

what you say about tommarow(lol)

maybe you could teach me to drink(i dont drink coffee)

btu im a night person i can stay up all night

have fan

(i should canch my sigi what do you think?)

(i just so angry)


----------



## TylerD

What are you upset for ??


----------



## michal_cohen

you can see the post about my bf update:sleepyhead:

what you think about my sigi?


----------



## TylerD

Oh yes, thats right I say kick his ass to the curve... DO IT!!!! You will feel alot happier when you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. Also your sig is funny haha no worries, keep it... Its better to let your anger out then keep it in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Now im later... Michal dont go to work today we'll talk all day haha jk.


----------



## michal_cohen

i will try to

im with stupid right now

so when he out with the dogs or whatever i will be here

i will try to leave him today so i can chat with ya(lol)

in how many hours you will be here again and until when(i hope you understend what im writin)


----------



## Little_Lisa

What up Michal and Tyler!??

I'm sitting here chillin with a glass of champagne.


----------



## abesmom

vicodin and valium is a fun combo....woo-hoo


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there sweet face how are you today?


----------



## pla4u

Gota watch this one..I found it halarious!

Star Wars Spoof


----------



## michal_cohen

lol your funny


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm a bit tipsy right now.

LOL at that clip, Paula!

So I guess this is the official chat thread since we don't have a chatroom anymore. Aye?


----------



## michal_cohen

its 5:30 in the morning in here and i just saw this beautifyl sun rise (it was amazing)

i wish i had a cemra to show it to you


----------



## Kathy

Yikes...I hope that's a joke girl!

Funny spoof, Paula!


----------



## TylerD

I get on and now Lisa and Michal are off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Lisa is tipsy haha meaning drunk wow... is this true ??

Oh well I still got Kaville....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Leony I see you browsing.... Come say Hi...


----------



## michal_cohen

i will be here in a few hours(2-4 hours)


----------



## TylerD

Good me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... I have such a good shift at work tomorrow apparently. Im working 12 in the afternoon till 4 pm haha. 4 hours. Whooo for great shifts, now I can stay up late and sit here and talk on mut with awesome michal and play with cards and eat seeds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cuz I like seeds... dont know if anyone knew that about me.


----------



## KimC2005

I feel like crap.. Just thought I'd share that! Why do guys have to be stubborn?!?!


----------



## TylerD

Who do you mean by guys mutters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or guys like me haha?? I hope your not having man troubles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005

I don't mean any guy MUTers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not really having guy trouble.. I just wonder why they don't listen sometimes or why they always think they are right! I was just venting some frustration about the boyfriend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a different note though... I dislike my American Government class!


----------



## TylerD

Ya we all get our problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I hope its not to serious though. On a much lighter note I dont know what American Government class is haha.


----------



## KimC2005

Its where we get to learn ALL about how America's government works.. A basic class required for college graduation! blah!


----------



## michal_cohen

i thinks your awsome too &amp; +

and i love to know a new things about you:glasses:


----------



## Elisabeth

Hello dear everyone.

I'm back and I'm bad. Ok, so I'm just back.

But only for awhile..Pa says I've got to go do my chores soon!! :laughing:

Can I crash this party?

Tyler, I missed your posts, and thanks for the Birthday wishes.

I flew over Regina not too long ago and boy did it look COOOLDD!!

The coolest thing though, as always, was the Aurora Borealis (northern Lights).

I love seeing that every time I fly over Canada!!!!:icon_bigg

You guys are all crazy..but....can anyone tell me what the... this........:tuschel:

emoticon means???????

Thanks in Advanced.


----------



## jeansguyokc

I think it has something to do with telling gossip or a secret.


----------



## pla4u

sigh Its got somthing to do with the diffrent way guys think...honestly guys say the very same thing about girls, you just hace to find a kinda 'neutral zone' and after a while you may just get to enjoy it. I know my wife and I have FUN! complaining about our little difrences, and we joke and laugh about it(atleast most of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

its good to see you posting again

yes that smiley mean gossip


----------



## AprilRayne

Is that what you're doing right now-D?? LOL Don't drop the lap top in!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ok, i'm bored so who wants to play the caption game with me!??

Write a caption for this...







Example:

"GI-Joe Desert Commando with camel gun that really fires!''


----------



## AprilRayne

Look at the poor camels face! I don't really want to know what's going on there! LOL


----------



## Harlot

Lol, I thing MUTers are just a different race of their own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im so bored i was here from 5 and now its 23

(my bf calls so i need to go to sleep)

crap(i really wanted to chat)

today in israel was a really nice day

you could saw in the morning the sun and the moon at the same time

well i will be here in 6 at the morning even earlier

10 in the evening in your time


----------



## TylerD

Im bored, work sucked hahah... Such a boring day. Michal isnt even on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn!! *cries*

Hey btw here is my mentor doing magic... you can all see his style. I put it on my front page on myspace. You dont need a myspace password to view it since its on the frontpage. Just scroll down like 2 inches and you will see it on the far right.

www.myspace.com/27084493


----------



## pla4u

Another kind of "CAMEL HUMP"...


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

thats is frekin' awsome

thanks t:glasses:


----------



## pla4u

Any Red Dwarf Fans?

Red Dwarf - Wrong time of the month


----------



## TylerD

Hey I decided to put a new trick on youtube. I do this when playing Poker I stack the Aces to piss my friends off hahaha.


----------



## michal_cohen

omg tyler

this is amazing

im spechless!

your the best ever!!!!


----------



## bluebird26

that's freaking awesome Tyler!


----------



## TylerD

Awe thanks Michal I appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I remember learning that, I was up all night with Jennings on MSN haha from midnight till like 4:00 am trying to get the handling right.. It was very frusterating. I finally got it down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so talented:laughing:


----------



## Kathy

Sorry I missed you hun. I posted a bit then went to bed so I could get up for work. Yippee!!!

Ha ha ha to the camel captions. lol...


----------



## Lia

Cool ! That's really awesome!

For the Street Fighter lovers:

Street Fighter: The Later Years - CollegeHumor video

Street Fighter: The Later Years - Part 2 - CollegeHumor video


----------



## TylerD

Thats ok I only cried for an hour and then I was good haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I figured everyone must have been in bed no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Lia I love Street Fighter how did you know lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i just played thit game 5 hours ago

funny post lia

thanks:laughing:


----------



## KimC2005

Hey Michal! I hope you are having a better day/evening today! What time is it there?


----------



## TylerD

Looks like Michal is in bed. HOWEVER Tyler is still up whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo PARTY!!!!!


----------



## bluebird26

I took a nap earlier and now I can't sleep grrr


----------



## TylerD

I heard you like bluebirds is this true??

Sorry you cant sleep I cant either I dont know why. I have to work early too damn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUt I got Fri and Sat And Sun off so who cares Ill catch up on the weekend.... To many late nights of talking on MSN hahaha. Which reminds me everyone on mut should get msn... Yahoo SUCKS!!!


----------



## bluebird26

actually like all birds but bluebirdies are cuter,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to work early too, tomorrow (oh today already) is gonna be a long long day. I got those three days off too, and on Saturday my husband wants to go to a wedding and I don't want to go. Now I gotta shop for a dress at the last minute, that sucks. May be I just won't go.

You know what, I used to love Yahoo but now I prefer MSN better too. My friends have these cute smileys in the msn, I think the installed a program, I don't know where to get it, do you know? Whenever I talk to them I just steal their smileys, lol.


----------



## TylerD

Haha yes I dont know but I have them all. Im just like you I steal them all from my friends, I got like 20 of them haha. THey are funny. MSN is kick ass... it just signs me out alot I hate that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well good luck with your wedding, man those are the most boring things on earth unless they have free food and booze dont you agree haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but sometimes if its for family or close friends you go for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

You're right, lol

I think I'm gonna hit the sack now, I feel my lids are getting heavier and I won't miss the opportunity to sleep now! lol Nighty night!


----------



## TylerD

Haha ok night night bluebird have a great sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005

Aww. I guess she did go to bed! I should be going to bed, but... I am not..


----------



## tania10

love the 1st picture


----------



## xjudyx

cant sleeeeep, so guess what i'm gonna do?

watch asian dramas..hahah i'm hooooooked!


----------



## TylerD

I know I cant sleep either, I just tried.... My face sucks... frickin pores  DAMU YOU!!! Sorry just venting hahaha.. I feel better now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony

Lmao


----------



## michal_cohen

im so upset

becaze of the time diffrence

when i here all the best pepole are sleeping


----------



## Elisabeth

I'm awake!!

And just 5 or 6 or 2 or I'm not sure how many hours behind you!!!

Thanks for the info on that emoticon..gossip,aye?

Who would have thought?

Two *camel captions* with a PG- warning:

1. (From the two observes in the back) "Look at those cheeky Americans, they come over here, with nylons and chocolate, and they get all our pretty girls"

2. "Hurry Up. My wife is coming!"

:scared: . And thanks Michal, it is good to be back.


----------



## Sonia_K

Tyler...Cool card trick...I'm blown away.:rocknroll2: You've got talent.:worship:

I would love to know how to do some card tricks and see the amazed/confused expression on people's faces.:kopfkratz:


----------



## AprilRayne

You, spend tonz of money??? Never!! Whadja get??


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL! Welcome back, EL! I was also thinking something like, "Arab kids pimp their camel out for 50 cents"

Cool card trick, Ty! You're good!


----------



## bluebird26

I couldn't sleep very good, my husband has a cold and was coughing at night, besides, I think we had squirrels playing on the roof, I hope they are squirrels, if those noises were something I'll be worried.


----------



## TylerD

Ya I didnt get no sleep last night.... I feel asleep around 2:00 am and was up at 5:30 for work, Brutal lol.... but Im not even tired which is the weird thing. Oh well I have tomorrow off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whoooo.. Fridays rock!!

Also thanks everyone for taking a like into my conjouring of cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish more people were like that here in Regina haha. Its hard to find people that like magic here.

Im bored as hell.............


----------



## MacForMe

SO whats goin on?!! Its like 9:32 pm, I'm so tired, but I know if I sleep now, I will be up at 2am! Never good.

Whats the plan for your weekend? This is the first weekend we don't have to work wrestling matches. Yes, Pro-Wrestling. Its fun, but sometimes doing a show on friday night AND Saturday nights buts a dent in my weekend time!

Well, I'll watch some TNA and then maybe make some tuna mac salad..

mmmm. MAC.. I can't wait for DANSE to come out..


----------



## TylerD

Cool its 8:33 pm and I am bored.

This weekend I am going job hunting because my current job blows and I need a new one lol. I need one with better pay but they all suck haha. I heard this grocerie store by my house Extra foods pays 12 bucks an hour after a while, damn thats great. I am going to apply there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then leave my job whoooo...

Anywho Im going to eat some cinnamon toast crunch now Take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW isnt TNA great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how Angle beat Joe whooooo go Angle!!!!

I know hes every girls dream.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm driving up to Lamesa tomorrow morning with my dad to visit my brother who is in prison. It's about an 8 hour drive and i'm hoping the weather clears up because it's been sleeting here. I'll be back Sunday.

Chris is out of town right now on business so i'm all bored and lonely. :frown:


----------



## TylerD

Well Lisa I was going to invite you to have some beers with me and friends but now I cant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because you are gone till sunday lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not gone yet! I don't drink beer but i'm about to go crack open a bottle of champagne. :beer: Will that work?


----------



## TylerD

YES bloody brilliant lol, that will work. Ill be honest I have never had champagne before, so I dont know what it taste like. I heard its sour though haha. That is my homework for this weekend to try some, Where I will get it.... I have no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Enjoy Lisa.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mine is pretty sweet actually. It's Martini &amp; Rossi brand. You should try.

BTW, that pic of that guy you posted...his neck is too thick. I mean, I like my men thick but that's a bit too much.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha Lisa... I think he takes steroids he might be a bit rough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Martini shaken not stirred... Bond has that. I will give it a try,Martini and Ross Brand. This sunday I have some family thing I will ask my grandma to get some champagne haha. I look foreward to it.


----------



## usersassychick0

:inlove3: I just went to McDonalds, C'etait tres bon!

I'm lovin" it!


----------



## pla4u

Do have a nice visit hon, with both your brother and your dad!


----------



## TylerD

Did you get their new Mcflurry??? That carmilk one OMG i frickin want that stuff so damn bad.


----------



## pla4u

Now that sounds GOOD!


----------



## usersassychick0

Yeah I heard about it,but when I asked what kinds there was availiable, she said a whole bunch of random stuff, like oreos mixed with smarties, and smarties mixed with oreos. I was like ummm, whats the difference! I didn't even know they mixed them. I thought it was just plain smarties and then plain oreos. and oreo caramel. (she didn't even say these three) lol does this make any sense???? btw have you tried the oreo caramel? its sooo good!

Ps: I got the smarties mixed with oreos, instead of the oreos mixed with smarties. I dunno maybe I'll try the 2nd one some time! ...........yaaaaaaaaa.. please just ignore this post. I am terribly sick and I believe it is affecting my ability to post!


----------



## TylerD

LMAO nice Rachelle haha I think I got the most of what you are trying to say.... They have alot of combos. I have only tried Oreo by its self from there so far, but want to try the caramilk... I cant believe she didnt tel you about it. Its brand new. Oh well maybe that is why she didnt tell you about it then hahah. Im so hungry for one now I want one!!!!!!! MMM MMMMMMMM!!!!

Sorry your sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that sucks take some ummm stuff like medicine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . And Vitamine C


----------



## usersassychick0

Yeah I have been all drugged up today!! Just your average every day junkie, i guess! But its strange, I never get sick! 2 years ago I got a meritt award for not ever being absent!

But you definetly have to try the caramel version, just oreo is soo plain and boring! That caramilk sounds really good too! Actually I just love anything with caramel

Btw my acne is all cleared up! The exfoliation + Dalacin have really been working for me! What about you? You better not be on accutane right now, cause I honestly will shoot you! your killing yourself!


----------



## TylerD

Damn your making me want one.... Im gonna have to get one tomorrow since I have the day off mmmmm I cant wait.

Also Im glad your acne has cleared up congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cheers... Mine has also and no im not on accutane whooo. BUT I still have red marks which bring me down and scars which suck. I have scarred pores which I hate. I want to get the digital cam and take pics but its my parents so dont know if I can get it. I really hate them though, I will try and get a pic with my webcam if it shows up tomorrow... I want to get some kind of surgery for them but I have no where near the money for it and mmy money needs to go toward other things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they invented the perfect primer.

I tried Eraser and its great great great for the first like 4 hours but after it runs out and looks bad again grrrr I might try Smashbox photo finish primer im not sure. But I guess i shouldnt complain lots of people have it worse, but still im totally self concious about it.


----------



## usersassychick0

Yeah the red marks suck, it honestly isn't fair at all! There is people who don't ever wash or moisterize and they have amazing skin! And they then blame my acne on the makeup I wear! They think I am all greesy, and dirty, and I try to explain that its all genetic, but they just don't understand. lol---anyways. I was thinking of getting stuff done to fix the marks and all, but I'd have to wait 15years lol, until I earn a decent salary. Up till then I will be in school of some sort for like 12 years!! Euughh!

k you better get a mcflurry tomorrow, and tell me how it all goes down, but for now I better go to bed cause even though I am sick I still need to go to school tomorrow:ill:


----------



## TylerD

Awe well how crappy is that still have to go too schol blah!! Alright well have a good sleep and I will get a Mcflurry tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mmmmm I cant wait haha.

I also agree on the part that I want my face fixed, but yes I dont have the kind of money. Untill then I want to find the worlds best primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... I also agree that people are idiots, my friends say that too I wouldnt have acne if I didnt wear makeup. Obviously they dont know the difference between red marks and actual acne... but oh well, as long as Im acne free that is what I care about.

Anywho I should go to, ive been on the comp a long while my eyes hurt. So good night to you and everybody els  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ... Although Im sure I will be in later because im just going to watch tv, yay for days off.


----------



## AprilRayne

I know how ya feel Lisa! Adam is in Detroit on a business trip right now and I'm so sad! This is the first time we've been apart since we got married! His flight home might be delayed or cancelled because he has a layover in Chicago and it's closed because of snow! So, this weekend it's chick flicks and Ben &amp; Jerry's for me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## Elisabeth

:add_wegbrech::add_wegbrech:... I love it!! Have a good visit with your brother..and Drive Carefully!!..man, Texas looked a mess on CNN International Weather. But not as bad as Winnipeg, Canada with -11 degrees below celsius.:brrrr:.

Gosh ,I'll bet the birth rate goes up there out of sheer necessity to survive...:nite:.

Tyler, have you tried YSL's touch eclat for cover-up...It's pretty ok......

P.S. Your you tube magic kicks some ass.


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Elisabeth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Also I have not tried the eclat for cover up. What is it?? JUst a foundation? Is it creme, liquid or powder? It seems coverfx covers my red marks pretty ok but I want a foundation that goes really well with primer and it seems coverfx doesnt. I want a good creme foundation that goes good with primer, Most powders dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Also Dionela tisk tisk tisk... Didnt try the mcflurry, well im going out later tonight and getting one before I go to the casino yay.


----------



## han

im gonna blow your thread up tyler it's takeing to much space..lol


----------



## usersassychick0

Cancun is an amazing place!! awww, its too bad you didn't try it! Thats sounds soo good!

Btw, tyler did you get your caramilk mcflurry as promised?


----------



## MacForMe

I love TNA! I am friends with Jay Lethal, have met Rhino and Sonjay Dutt. They are AWESOME people. Wrestlers are super cool:rockwoot:

I love cereal.. i could eat it constantly.

Tyler, why you show me no love? I sent you a friend request on Myspace ages ago.. :bs:


----------



## TylerD

Lmao sorry Han hahaha.

Rachelle I havent yet but im going to the casino/bar tonight and gonna stop there on the way and get one I will tell you how it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also MacForMe I didnt get your myspace friend request im serious ??? Im sorry, I would never turn anyone down from MUT. I always accept new friends on myspace. I didnt get it through email. I will add you as a friend.

Ok I just added you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MacForMe

COOLNESS!

You can see pics of Ken (AWA Ring Announcer and my signif other there!) I think I got pics of Jay lethal somewhere..

Come to NJ and come to a match or 5


----------



## tadzio79

lmao!!! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## terra11

yahhhh just want i need all this funny stuff


----------



## pla4u

An old farmer had owned a large farm for several years. He had a large pond in the back, fixed up nice, picnic

tables, horseshoe courts, basketball court, etc. The pond was

properly shaped and fixed up for swimming when it was built.

One evening the old farmer decided to go down to

the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, and look it over. As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee. As he came closer he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny dipping in his pond. He made the women aware of his presence and they all went to the deep end of the pond.

One of the women shouted to him, "We're not coming out until you leave!"

The old man replied, "I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim or make you get out of the pond naked. I

only came to feed the alligator."

Moral: Old age and treachery will triumph over

youth and skill.


----------



## Lissaboo

aha..Im hungry and I have to ..um ..do the..um..other thing..that girls dont do..*giggle* hahaha just kidding! *takes a magazine to the bathroom* lalala

but for real I'm starving..all I had to eat today was a handful of popcorn and half a small bowl of american chop soooooey ah crap I'm too sleepy to spell that right but it tasted like crap..


----------



## AprilRayne

:inwc: :wc: HAHA! Lissaboo's going #2! LOL Sorry I'm tired, so I thought that was way funny!! Where's Lisa when we're talking about bodily functions?!?!?


----------



## Lissaboo

being tired is a wonderful thing..it's a natural high if I wasnt so sleepy I would probably not be in my undies at the computer when it's friggin 29 degrees outside :whistling: ha no dont worry I have my pj's on..but my toes are freezing like little cocktail weenies.brr

man I need to put some pictures up here huh so you ppl know im not a 55 yr old greasy man talking about makeup.

so anyways..how is everyones night?


----------



## Geek

DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sleepyhead:


----------



## Lissaboo

omg..all of you should add my myspace..i'll love you forever :1f:

www.myspace.com/adorkable_melissa


----------



## pla4u

yea where is she???? giggle


----------



## lalucha

Fantastic! I can use this thread to get my post count up to 10...

So sorry to do this, just scroll on by...

Let's see if this keeps merging...


----------



## han

i guess i should feel special he's a myspace friend of mine..lol

i tried to add you but it said you have to put in your name or e-mail address


----------



## KristieTX

Get morning everyone! I'm freezing! This cold front that came through 2 days ago has turned me into a popsicle! BRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Harlot

^Really? How cold! Its pretty warm here in Miami. I believe its like 75- 80 degrees here, and humid. I cant wait for Christmas though!!! I might go to New York City and see snow for the FIRST TIME! YAY! I already know what my Christmas present is if I go.....SHOPPING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa

I cant imagine how warm or cold farenheits are. i lived in degrees celcius all my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

well it just so happens you can convert the temps here...

Temperature Conversion Chart

this is a link to a friends wether station at his house , this is the current conditions in my neighborhood...

http://www.hurricanepub.com:85/weather/wx.htm


----------



## TylerD

It is so cold outside right now, I was shopping from 10:00 till now just got back and my body is froze stiff haha. Its so cold it like hurts the body, feels like a million pins hitting you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> damn Regina. Im going to move somewhere warm and go on Workers visa for 6 months ahah.


----------



## pla4u

well here is a link to the local weather in my neighborhood...wish I was there insted of Windsor CT...http://www.hurricanepub.com:85/weather/wx.htm

This next is just an I am Bored file

http://www.youtube.com/watch_fullscreen?video_id=JVZmPrnoBpk&amp;l=38&amp;t=OEgsToPDskL8xLmC2y6yJ_fPFWourJah&amp;s=22529A57440E5678:6D81F44BF079C16B&amp;fs=1&amp;title=Makeup


----------



## mintesa

tanx for the chart paula. well when the temperature hits around 20F i sometimes feel like dying. i bought an oilheater to have in my office. i had this foot-hot-air-blower that was really noisy and embarrasing. so the first day i put my new oil heater on, my project manager and the other project manager went storming around the building. then one of them said, pointing into my office, "here. here it is" and i was like "huh? hello?" anyway, they thought the server room was on fire, but it was just my oil burner, it was stinking on the first use, plus it was so cold outside i totally blasted it.


----------



## jeansguyokc

OMG Mintesa, I just realized where you live....and I was griping about the temp this morning being 10F.


----------



## TylerD

All you guys and living in warm places  My friend made me a video from Australia and it looked soooo warm there lol. Meanwhile im in Regina. However I saw an owl last night, thats kinda weird in the winter isnt it lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

I havent been outside pretty much all day but now that its night time according the yahoo weather it is..Mainly clear. Low 28F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph.

But my house is really hot.


----------



## jeansguyokc

I see more owls in the winter than the summer. I looked out my upstairs bathroom window the other day and there was a white owl in the pine tree next to my house, but by the time I got the camera it was gone.


----------



## TylerD

wow really?? Last night was teh first time I have ever seen an owl around here hahah in the winter. I rarely see them at all. I have seen them like 3 times in my life. The one last night was HUGE!!! IT was bone chilling lol. Probably as big as me haha jk but still it was big. They are predators too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> to bad I always thought they were like little nerd birds. You always seem them the ones with the glasses and stuff on the books reading.


----------



## mintesa

wow. i miss owls. in germany i could see owls in the forest. i miss that. there are no forests in iceland you see, only small fake ones build by humans.


----------



## AprilRayne

Hi everyone! My hubby got back from his business trip today, so now I am happy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Awe Well I will mail you an owl how about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Whooooo Rock on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeansguyokc

My friend had a Yorkie and let it outside and an owl tried to swoop down and take it away, luckly it hid under a lawn chair.


----------



## mintesa

wow. that must have been some action.

yehey an owl for christmas. should i bake it?


----------



## jeansguyokc

LOL. you could train it to bring your mail like the owls in Harry Potter.


----------



## AngelaGM

I am almost at 800 posts! Staying Alive Staying Alive!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

just one more step and yout there

:undwech:

good luck with that


----------



## TylerD

Whooo congrats on making 800 posts Angela  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... I had to write something because Jess thread is catching up hahaha.


----------



## pla4u

your getting close to the majic 1300 yourself Tylar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, you betcha. :glasses:

theres only about 11 pages difference.


----------



## TylerD

Wow Paula I didnt even notice haha. Does that mean my name turns purple??

Jess you are right so similar haha.... My thread is still so tiny compared to the ones in the game section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Damn big threads Ill kill em all muahaha,.


----------



## Jesskaa

You'll catch up to them one day, thats if you know.. by _slight _chance I catch up before you. hehe. :]]


----------



## TylerD

If you keep posting you will blow past me. Since Im a guy I cant post nearly as much as you girls because I dont go into the makeup section and talk about eyelashes and nails and lips hahaha. Just foundation and there is hardly any threads on foundation, and when there is they get closed lmao because there is so many threads on them already.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha. I probably will blow past you, I like talking.. haha :]]


----------



## TylerD

hahaha im sure you will. I like talking, but IM talking with MIchal through pms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I havent been posting nearly as much.


----------



## mintesa

lol i started a year ago and you have as much posts as me... mmm you must have been spending all day in the sex section then :brsh:


----------



## michal_cohen

you can always answer in the haul fourm

even one word is enogh

if i could make it you allso can

im in mut almost a year


----------



## Jesskaa

I suppose thats the reason my thread is getting ahead of yours.. hmmh. :moa:


----------



## TylerD

What is that??? I just stick with the off topic and makeup once and a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And sometimes the games forum haha.

Anna lmao no hahaha I actually rarelly go into the sex forum. I have lately because Michal made that thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I go to look at it, but I dont go and check out other posts lmao. I stick in the off topic the most.


----------



## han

haha you all are crazy, tyler we have to show your thread some love too honestly im bored of makeup talk i want to see some serious haulage you know or where is lisa we need to laugh

yeah right!! tyler.. sure we belive you


----------



## TylerD

Haha. Lisa gets back today she went out of town and gets back tonight she say.

Alright fine Ill spice things up, Im going to film a bunch of turkeys fighting and then send the video to MUT how is that for spicing things up????


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay for fighting turkeys.


----------



## han

i want something sweet to eat apple pie cupcakes


----------



## michal_cohen

well han just want to let you know

i have 2 guns and im not affraid to use them

:bang:


----------



## TylerD

Haha FINE!!!! Ill just go do MAGIC THEN... even though I dunno, now im talking some random stuff. But Look Michal has 2 guns and she said I can borrow them if I want to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so look out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Turkeys getting a gun down haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

huh!!:gruebel:


----------



## TylerD

haha Han are you out of it?? For the turkey gun down.


----------



## han

umm.. no im not out of it what turkey gun down


----------



## michal_cohen

tyler is my man

and he never lies

guss what chicka the war is over

and you lose

im just kiddin' with you

do you remember in my trede you said the tyler his yours?


----------



## TylerD

Haha were all getting confussed. I think we should move on to tthe next subject lmao.

Michal and me have confussed the confussed if that makes any sense which it doesnt.

On a much lighter note we are having pork for supper which is disgusting.


----------



## han

weird im outta here peace..


----------



## jeansguyokc

I am craving a strawberry malt, but to lazy to go get one.


----------



## TylerD

What is a strawberry malt?? Is it icecream?


----------



## Jesskaa

this thread is still ahead of mine, no way!


----------



## TylerD

Whoooooooooooooooo, Tyler is a no giver uper haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

haha xP


----------



## pla4u

:11dh: I'm confused...


----------



## Jesskaa

What has you confused?


----------



## TylerD

Well what I mean is ..... I dont know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im confussed to.


----------



## StrangerNMist

After they've killed eachother, how about we make turkey sandwichs out of them. I'm hungry! Heavy on the paprika, okay? That should be spicy enough!


----------



## jeansguyokc

Yes, made with Strawberry ice cream and milk. I would really rather have a chocolate one, but chocolate breaks me out like a teenager.


----------



## michal_cohen

so its a milksake, no?


----------



## jeansguyokc

Kinda, but it has powdered malt in it.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha... heavy on the peprika :S I have never had that....

And Michal yes I think she is refering to a milkshake. Yes choc also breaks me out like crazy, sometimes I cant help it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeansguyokc

I totally understand. I attacked 2 snickers bars last week and payed the price.


----------



## TylerD

And they say food doesnt cause acne ya right!!! Choc does the same for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeansguyokc

Oh I agree.


----------



## beach_bum

bump


----------



## TylerD

Beach Bum just curious what part of Canada are you from?? Some girl added me to msn that is 18 and her msn is beach bum, I dont know who she is though haha. Thats not you is it?? She lives iN Regina though. I think I deleted her though cuz I didnt know her.


----------



## pla4u

hey guys I'v gota turn in . I'm pretty beet gota get up in the AM ya know have a good nite everyone!


----------



## TylerD

Good night Paula  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im going to head to bed here too, just pm Michal quick and say good night then im off because I am croaked haha. Night night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth

Hi Tyler...

Touch eclat by YSL (Yves Saint Laurent)...is a cremy liquid that comes in what looks exactly like a gold Magic Marker-type pen and it works really well. I just finished my concealer form Bobbi Brown and thought I'd try it..I like it a lot, it is $$$ but lasts a long time, and looks flawless if you get the right color.

Oh God, no more turkeys fighting, please.. :scared: . That's as gross as the pork you had for supper....


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm baaaaaaaaaack!!

I don't feel like reading through the last several pages I missed soo... what have y'all been talking about? Did I miss anything juicy?


----------



## han

did you ever!!! get to reading girl.. GLAD YOUR BACK!!!! YAY


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thank you! It's good to be home.

I had a nice visit with my brother both days but it was so sad saying goodbye yesterday. He will be elgible to be moved to another prison unit in the spring and we're hoping it will be closer to us. He's been in prison for 2 years and this was my first time seeing him in a few years. I kinda had some ill feelings towards him over the past years but i've definitely let go and forgiven him. I can honestly tell that he's a better man now. It's sad that it took something as drastic as going to prison to open his eyes and change him but atleast it has.

I'm going to go make a banana pudding (mmm) now for a get together at my dad's tonight.

Later!

LL


----------



## beautyaholic

mmm how about a chocolate malt?


----------



## bluebird26

I just had chocolate chip cookies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'm glad because a choc malt sounds good and would have made me crave chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Elisabeth I will check that out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for all the info. Sounds good.

Welcome back Lisa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whooo.

MY eye seems bit better today but still red, im still a bit sick. Long day at work and I dont even have makeup on right now thats why I havent looked in the mirror for a while haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pure luxe Eraser isnt working out so great these days *cries* what the hell?


----------



## Lissaboo

to add me on myspace www.myspace.com/Adorkable _melissa ..email [email protected] sorry I forgot it was private &lt;3

I just ate a burrito...yummo:rockwoot:


----------



## pla4u

think I'kk watch a movie later,,,have some snacks for dinner, dont feel like going anywhere


----------



## Jesskaa

I felt bad for this thread! :]]


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jesska

just want to tell you that your such a sweet young women

thanks for the comment in my profile


----------



## pla4u

Oh ? why is that?


----------



## bluebird26

I just got home :yesss: and I'm gonna have some soup! yummy, soup sounds good in this cold

Why?


----------



## TylerD

Dont feel bad for this thread lmao it has 25 pages thats more then plenty hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yours is catching up so quick.

This weekend my goal is to get accutane for a 4th course haha, lets keep this on the DL from Rachelle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha she might be upset.

Bluebird you should have chicken noodle mmmm thats great.


----------



## Jesskaa

Your welcome Michal. :]] thanks you.

Because my thread is slowly but surely catching its wayy up!


----------



## bluebird26

Really? I like this threat better, lol I'm just kidding, I haven't read your threat yet, but I will post there in a minute, lol


----------



## pla4u

Oh I see ...a little friendly compatition here is it!


----------



## bluebird26

This birdie is having tortilla soup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

tortilla soup????? I have never heard of that before haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes yes. :rotfl:


----------



## pla4u

does anyone have a "BATTLE PLAN"


----------



## bluebird26

Not me either until I came to this country, lol


----------



## MacForMe

Tortilla soup is AWESOME!! YUMMY!!!

I made lasagna.. not the stuff from the box either.. fresh, homemade, full of cheese and meat. and very fattening..

WHO WANTS SOMMMMMMMMMEEE!!!!:18:


----------



## han

me!! hey there mac for me did you get my message on myspace?


----------



## pla4u

ME ME ME !! I WANT IT!!!


----------



## bluebird26

Lasagna! YUMMMMM, I want some but my tummy is full right now, I'm gonna have to do a takeout, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

What 3 elements make fire? anybody know? Because I cannot remeber for the life of me!


----------



## TylerD

Haha if my memorie is right its heat, oxygen, and fuel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My food was good I had pasta mmmmm.


----------



## Jesskaa

I think your right tyler! thank you so much!


----------



## pla4u

Huuummmm ...I thought it was "young boy , fireworks and free time.....


----------



## TylerD

Haha yup Jess go with Paula's answer I think that is more specific lol.


----------



## usersassychick0

Yaaaa think! lol not so smmmoooooth, you realize I chat on these forums too! haha


----------



## TylerD

Oooooops.


----------



## usersassychick0

hmmmmm you and homer have quite the resemblence!


----------



## Jesskaa

I should. I'm sure my teacher would be thrilled with that answer. haha. :glasses:


----------



## usersassychick0

I just read one of your posts from another thread- they are going to ban accutane???

YES!


----------



## michal_cohen

usersassychic0

chat with me a little


----------



## TylerD

Haha nice and might I add ouch lol.

Yes sadly they are going to ban accutane here maybe,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I agree with you that its a good thing for young girls that dont have much acne, but its bad for some people that have severe severe acne and accutane is there only hope thats really to bad.

But I think in the end its best it was causing way to many problems with people, some lost their vision at night while others got bad joint pains... I hope they come out with another miracle drug.

I have heard Neutrogena Rapid Clear spot treatment is really good i might try that for spot treatment.


----------



## MacForMe

Hey Han! I got your message and I replied..

Tyler, I think you're right.. Oxygen makes the flame burn.. which is why you have to "smother" some fires to put them out.. but they need something to "burn" so..

Paula.. i would ship you Lasagna in a second!!!


----------



## usersassychick0

sure thing, how it going? What time is it in Israel right now? I hate time differences!

Tyler, I havn't heard much of that product. But maybe it would be good. Personally when mine was really bad, I hated the spot treatments. Cause you would have like 50,000 dots on your face and it doesn't do much for preventing them, but then again you still have zits so this might be the best for the meantime to get rid of the existing ones. I started to use a blackhead clearing face wash from Noxema which is pretty good too.


----------



## michal_cohen

its 03:00 at the morning

but im happy


----------



## TylerD

Rachelle did accutane clear you up?? How did you get clear?? I hate how acccutane works wonders for some people, and then other people it does nothing for. Gets them clear for like 5 or 6 months and then the acne comes back grrr its so frusterating.


----------



## usersassychick0

Really? I couldn't stay up that late, I'd fall asleep on the computer! Hope you don't have to work early cause I would be soo tired! Today in english I think I acutally fell asleep for a sec, it was really bad!


----------



## Jesskaa

Will reading this thread made me happy again I go to the Derm on wednesday.. yess. :]]


----------



## usersassychick0

Accutane cleared me up soo much, but after 5 months it started to come back, and it got to a point where It was just as bad as before I think, so I went to my doctor asking to be put back on it again, but he thought mine wasn't bad enough. He put me on Dalacin(topical, that is applied morning and night) and to exfoliate twice a day(I now use the Noxema as I had said) and now my skin is normal-not perfect i still get pimples every now and again, but they aren't those huge nasty ones, so thats good! Even though my pimples came back for a bit, I think that it still has help overall, and I bet that I would still be covered if I did not go on it in the 1st place!


----------



## michal_cohen

i actully stay up late just to talk(pm) with the amazing person ever

so how can i sleep?


----------



## usersassychick0

hahah yes, thats quite the problem.but its worth it! Sleeping in the day always helps!:smile: Thats what my brother did for a long time, while he worked night shifts.


----------



## TylerD

You are right, if I didnt go on it my face would be ALOT worse then it is right now. I use benzoyl peroxide on my forehead which keeps it good. I never get them there ususally. Just the bottom half of my face gets the word.. my jaw line and around my mouth and stuff. I dont use BP on my actual cheeks and stuff because its to harsh and dries my skin out to udder crap lol. Right now I only got 4 active spots but they are still annoying, some days my face is clear but some not so good. Oh well wait and see what happens haha.

I try and convince Michal that she should sleep when she is tired but apparently that is never  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hehe but im ok with that, I get to talk with her. To bad whe she lives and I live dont have the same time... we are 8 hrs apart I think&gt;?????


----------



## pla4u

THANKS Cant Wait yommmm!


----------



## michal_cohen

yes 8 hours

:glasses:


----------



## pla4u

:heart:That makes it a bit tougher,,:heart:,but LOVE FINDS A WAY!:heart::inlove: :heart:


----------



## usersassychick0

lol!


----------



## MacForMe

paula! come on out to NJ and have fattening lasagna, go shopping at the CCO's, go out to the hottest NYC clubs!!!


----------



## pla4u

WOOOO HOOOOOO Lets GO! Ya gona help me get dolled up first woult ya hon!


----------



## TylerD

I have decided that I am going to live the rest of my life with no shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I didnt wear socks today at school because I didnt have any washed socks.

:/


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha, I never wear socks when I go to the gym they get annoying. I dont wear Longs socks when I do wear them just ankle socks.


----------



## pla4u

If I didnt have to wear shoes to work I would wear my sandals all the time....

NO SOCKS!


----------



## MacForMe

no shoes?

I could never live without my shoes.. sigh.. its a sickness..

I'm watching Law &amp; Order then WWE comes on! Tyler, I will say HI to Abyss for ya on Dec 9th.


----------



## TylerD

I also will be watching WWE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love DX...

You are so frickin lucky.. Tell that big monster I say hello, I would be terrified to see him haha. Im jealous of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

I'm halfwat through Star Trex NEMISIS...ON mY nOTEBOOK dvd...GOT IT PAUSED..

(BLASTID CAPS LOCK)


----------



## TylerD

Haha Star Trek havent seen that show in years. I used to love it.


----------



## pla4u

I still prefer the original cast..


----------



## tadzio79

WWE.. man I've been out of the loop!

I really miss the WWF days...


----------



## TylerD

I used to love WWE and watch it every week, but now im always on the computer watching Magic haha. I still love a good WWE match especially with Mysterio because he hops around the ring like a crazy man. Reminds me of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehehe.


----------



## Leony

LMAO. I used to love that show too.


----------



## Kathy

Good morning everyone!


----------



## han

morning EVERYONE!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I'll join in.

GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL. :]]


----------



## han

hey there jess!! shhhh.. dont wake anyone in this thread your gonna get the lead in your's


----------



## Jesskaa

I know, I just boosted this thread to 28 pages. haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

its so cold in here


----------



## Jesskaa

Its cold in my house to.

How are you today Michal?


----------



## MacForMe

Morning everyone!!!

hey Tyler, why you showing MUT no love? You're not on the MySpace friends list! Come on! Join in..

I'm at my desk and ready to go home..


----------



## michal_cohen

i feelin' great

im so happy

i think i will stay awek all night

(now is 17:21 in isral)


----------



## bluebird26

all night? you should get some rest or you're going to get sick

I wish it were night here so I could get more beauty sleep, I couldn't sleep good last night, I think I've been too anxious these days, it's time to see my parents and I don't know when I'll be able to go.


----------



## michal_cohen

well im allready sick and i was sleeping all morning

i love to stay up all night and to talk with my man

i love this site


----------



## Jesskaa

Gunna chat with Tyler all night? hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yep:laughing:


----------



## bluebird26

Is Tyler up? I don't think he sleeps either


----------



## pla4u

hey guys I popped in I'm sitting at the airport waiting for my flight out ..I have till like 5 no earlier flights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I guess that makes the night up worthwhile!


----------



## michal_cohen

he is at work right now

he will be here at 2


----------



## Jesskaa

He's probably working or something? Hes time is only about an hour behind mine, soo its still early for him!

Hello Paula! Excited to get home?


----------



## bluebird26

*yawns*

I forgot to bring my lunch today, I think I'm going home for lunch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't believe I'm thinking about lunch already, I just realized it's too early for lunch.


----------



## pla4u

sleep whats that I havn't had a good nites sleep for over a week now...


----------



## Jesskaa

Humm.. Lunch. Im not sure what I'm doing for lunch either...


----------



## han

have a nice flight paula it's colder here than when you left


----------



## pla4u

well it was snowing this morning,,, just a light one enough to turn everything white, all flights are on time that I can see


----------



## han

i like to look at snow but dont think i want to drive in it, have a nice flight, how many hours


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay I love snow.


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish we had snow in israel


----------



## Jesskaa

Israel is probably a gorgeous place to see with or without snow.

my 400 post.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Congrats on your 400th post, Jess!

Have a safe flight, Paula! I bet you'll be glad to be home!


----------



## pla4u

still have some ime to kill will be getting some lunch soon...burrrrr getting cold in the airport again, need to put my coat back on...


----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you lisa!


----------



## pla4u

Your posting up a storm Jess...


----------



## michal_cohen

your so sweet:laughing:

congrats on your 400 post


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ok, check this out then...


----------



## michal_cohen

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## han

congrats to you jess!! keep going and paula im hungry too.. lol lisa


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Alright, which one of you flew to Alaska and ate all of my customers? lol - seriously, it's so slow at my work today...blargh.


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks Han.

Hahaha, that songs is very famous at my school.


----------



## pla4u

That was halarious Lisa!!

Heres somthing for you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.sydes.net/free_flash/xmas_santa.swf


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.


----------



## Teresamachado

404? Way to go JessKaa


----------



## Jesskaa

thank you teresa!


----------



## pla4u

hey gang I'm Baaaacccckkkkkkk...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

im slow here too..


----------



## bluebird26

back home?

still at the airport?


----------



## Jesskaa

Back where?


----------



## Teresamachado

GOOD Paula I glad that you are back

From Luch


----------



## pla4u

burp* yea I feel beter now..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

back from lunch....stilllll at the airport...


----------



## MacForMe

Paula, I'm having lunch NOW!

Catfish with corn pudding and seasoned broccoli.. *full* and a Dole Sparklers Cranberry/Raspberry..

Its 2Pm EST!!!..

I'm freezin to death. this wind has got to give..

Where's Tyler?


----------



## bluebird26

yum I like to eat at the airport, since there isn't much to do, lol what did you have?

I also like to check the duty free stores, they have makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MacForMe

Airports have some awesome places to eat (and expensive too!)


----------



## Noir Sakura

Airports also have hair salons. 

I've never been on a plane.


----------



## Jesskaa

I just had my first plane ride this year!


----------



## MacForMe

they have bookstores, gift shops all kinds of stuff.. I wonder what Newark Airport has in their shops.. makeup wise..


----------



## Jesskaa

I never gotton to see all the neat things airports have, maybe next time.


----------



## MacForMe

OK! I checked out what Newark Airpot has to offer.. Check THIS list out!

Airport Wireless

Altitunes

America!

Borders Books

Brookstone

d_parture spa

DKNY

Discovery Channel Store

Duty Free Shop

Hat World

Hudson Booksellers

**Hudson News

InMotion Pictures

Jake's News

Johnston &amp; Murphy

Kenneth Cole

Landau

L'Occitane

Metropolitan Museum of Art Store

Mindworks

Occhiali Da Sole

Prestige Signatures

Ron Jon Surf Shop

Rose Valenti Fragrances

Smithsonian Treasures of the World

Spirit of the Red Horse

Sprint PCS

Sunglass Hut

Swatch

Taxco Sterling

US Open Golf House

Waldenbooks

Wait.. where does everyone buy their MAC at the Airport, in the duty free shop? or somewhere else?


----------



## Jesskaa

thats alotta stuff.


----------



## han

i have had my fair share of flying when i lived in hawaii and have to fly to florida..


----------



## pla4u

well I'm at bradly international,, it is really a crappy little terminal, do have free wierless here though if your lucky enough to find an electic outlet when your battories get low... amy lunch was like allmost 10 bucks for a sanwich and chips and a drink..


----------



## han

darn you been at the airport forever when does your flight take off


----------



## pla4u

My flight out is at 5:35 have a connecting flight in Philadelphia,get there at 6:43, then that one leaves at 8:00 to arive in Fort Myers at 10:56 ... loooooonng day..


----------



## Kathy

That was cute! lol


----------



## pla4u

well I thought it was nice of o'l Santa to do a lttle dance for each of you ...he he


----------



## Jesskaa

Sounds like a long day Paula, Im sure it will be worth it when you get home though.

I just boosted Tylers thread up to 31.

Second time I boosted this thread today haha.


----------



## Teresamachado

Sorry Paula it sure is a long day for you honey!


----------



## pla4u

yea it is a long day I did find this web site that deels with virtyal scratch and smiff!!

Scratch &amp; Sniff


----------



## TylerD

Today was ok day.... Work was all good, face is $hit.... Im going to order Smashbox photo finish primer today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feels good to be home though its so cold outside hehe.


----------



## Teresamachado

You are evil!!!!! I click on the link and the first thing that I see is a butt crack and I'm here at work. HAHAHAHAHAHA

This was halarious!

Thanks Paula


----------



## Jesskaa

Glad I didnt click. haha.


----------



## Teresamachado

And I maximized my screen too WOW LMAO


----------



## Jesskaa

Hahahaha :add_wegbrech: :rotfl: :add_wegbrech: :rotfl:


----------



## pla4u

ha ha wel Mu connectons dropping off I gota get up and move around a bit and see if I can find a power outlet to use.. will get back in a bit if I can... :1f:


----------



## Jesskaa

Byee Paula! :]]


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahahahahaha!!! Ewww, LMFAO! Thanks for that link, Paula!!


----------



## TylerD

I havent clicked the link haha, I dont want to either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been grossed out enough for one day.


----------



## MacForMe

I've had enough and am leaving my office and going home..

So not motivated today.. oh well!

Warm PJ's, Pumpkin Spice Tea, Myspace checks and TV!

Hey! Are YOUR friends part of MUT or MUT's Myspace?


----------



## TylerD

Who are you referring to  me???


----------



## Shelley

:moa:


----------



## mintesa

how do you spell jodel? like signing jodel jodel?


----------



## TylerD




----------



## michal_cohen

do you mean yudel?


----------



## mintesa

WAHAHAHHAA there is something about that picture, i just cracked!

im not sure how to spell myself in english. but its how the bavarians in germany sing. like "yoladiholardihiyayholaradiho".


----------



## michal_cohen

here some yudel

cover your ears

YouTube - Yudel


----------



## mintesa

lol, how did you find this. thats a filipino that is yudeling! lol. im half german filipino, i have to show this my dad to crack him up.


----------



## michal_cohen

lol

glad to help


----------



## TylerD

How can people like that stuff haha I dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find it annoying.


----------



## michal_cohen

ditto

thats way i wrote : cover your ears


----------



## mintesa

well you have to visit my dad and wait until his GF comes to overnight. she watches this thing on TV!!! the whole night!!!! with people wearing german national costumes!!!!!!!!

and im like, okey, lets get out of the living room.... and try to do something else, but my dad doesnt have internet either.... edro:


----------



## michal_cohen

thats scary:tocktock:


----------



## TylerD

You guys want to hear some good music Listen to Eric Clapton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now that is primo music right there haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## michal_cohen

i love the song layla


----------



## mintesa

yeah he is very good, i love his songs too.


----------



## TylerD

Michal I love that song!!!!!!!!!!!

This is another fave of mine by him


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i like that one too

its the song you got in your profile


----------



## mintesa

oh this one is so nice, almost a lullaby.


----------



## TylerD

Yes I got that in my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its awesome. Another great song is Oops I did it again BAAAHAHA jk... sorry if anyone likes it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## michal_cohen

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## mintesa

britney? i watched this show yesterday, and they said britney is hanging out with paris.


----------



## Jesskaa

britney spears.


----------



## xjudyx

i have a cold! =( boooo!!


----------



## mintesa

almost everyone has cold these days... kill cold!


----------



## Jesskaa

She is.. And she's also sharing photos of stuff with the world.. that some people don't wanna see. eck.


----------



## TylerD

Yes she was hanging out with Paris... I hate em both.. Think they are the hottest girls ever to step food on gods earth.. It angers me... I heard Paris Hilton made fun of people with acne a while ago apparently that is what someone said on this other forum... They had it in writting. I cant find it anywhere though. Paris seems like a... Iw ont say it.

Ya im sick too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa

i cant imagine anyone wanna hang out with those people. how do people even get like that! crazy. thats probably why they are both hanging out, coz nobody else wants to.


----------



## michal_cohen

i agree


----------



## TylerD

Exactly!!! You are dead on... All the shallow people in the world and rich and preppy and snobby seem to really stick together.


----------



## Geek

i embedded it for you. To embed youtube songs, see this here


----------



## TylerD

Tony your thing says your sick.... That makes 2 of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0

hahahha..your sick. Losers! That was soo last weekend!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you


----------



## Geek

bad cold, dammit. Trying to survive right now. im mad


----------



## TylerD

Lmao Rachelle oh ya well you ummm.... your sister is home so HAH!!!! Enjoy your non privacy.

Ya tony I hear you man. My throat feels like its being shredded in a meat grinder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0

I hate you!! lol jk. I guess I deserve a lil revenge.. I have to live with her for the next entire month! but after that, its party time!!


----------



## Geek

you should see me right now, im all freezing and I have my hooded sweatshirt on my head. I look like Rocky Balboa.


----------



## TylerD

Ouch having your sister with you FOR AN ENTIRE MONT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA enjoy... I mean ummm that sucks :S haha ya right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tony I hear ya man. I have my hoodey on as well haha. I took a pic for michal yesterday but I was in my hoody and tuke and stuff. Im so cold in my house, i asked my family if they are cold and they said nope just you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you get better.


----------



## Jesskaa

When Im sick I'm usally really hot. And I'll be the only one ready to walk around the house in a bathin suit and everybody else is in blankets!


----------



## usersassychick0

I'll have to do something with her....... maybe i'll have to lock her up for a few days, its something I do on occasion. Somedays is she is lucky i'll feed her a slab of meat......ya know..the usual

Brrr! I just can't stand it! I have just realized that she is worse than my brother! And if you knew him, you'd realize how bad that really is! She one violent thing! I have a massive bruise on my palm!! lol it was quite the show. haha she was trying to annoy me because she was playing the sims earlier and I wouldn't comment on her garden! lol that sounds soo childish!


----------



## Geek

thanks TY. We spent $2200 (WTF) ON A NEW furnace last year and I have it blasting. I might go in the spa instead.


----------



## TylerD

I hope you get better Tony. I have never been to a spa, I heard those are very relaxing though. Get lots of rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And take days off work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Jesss thats weird haha thats like total opposite of me I get so freezing when im sick..

Rachelle Maybe I should come and taake your sister away and lock her up in like Toys R Us :S sorry that doesnt make sense lmao... Best I could come up with.

I think we should all invest in some money for a heater for Tony haha.


----------



## usersassychick0

Acutally I think she would like it their very much! Thx for the suggestion will do!

I am totally down for investing on his heater! $20 on table right here! lol


----------



## Geek

No, I meant our spa. We have a Jacuzzi in the backyard. I guess I should have said Jacuzzi.I bought one recently, that's what I said LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## TylerD

Haha... My friends want me to go to a movie with them tonight but I really dont feel like it. Im sick and just want to stay in and chat on the comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like staying in during the week days but I will prob go out anyway just because I dont want to leave them hangin haha.... Oh well still got an hour or 2.

BTW I want to invent something for me on mut that nobody els can do. I want to be online but it says im not online... like the on says im off.. That would be crazy cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could be online and you all wouldnt no... I could have Michal see and nobody els muahahaha....

Tony when you are feeling better my friend go to work on that for me haha jk dude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, gimme something hard. I can do that, its simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

One other way that it can be done by _YOU_ and not me is to visit the users online page here. It continuously refreshes, hence leaving you logged in.


----------



## bluebird26

My husband is sick too, I'm not sick yet, my inmune system must be doing its job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

He's about to arrive, and we're going to have a movie marathon, since he's off tomorrow I think I will take the day off too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> weeee


----------



## TylerD

Wow thats crazy I cant even do anything in there because it refreshses too much lmao... What can I do in there?? Your telling me I can appear offline :| .. Is that waht you do?? Becaue I never see you on line hahaha got me thinking.

Its cuz your a bird lover. Name one bird lover that gets sick??? Nobody just doesnt happen.


----------



## bluebird26

that Users online page is funny.

Bluebird26 ----- viewing Who's Online

LOL


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a killer headache that wont go away!


----------



## bluebird26

How about the bird flu? lol


----------



## han

am i still on line?? haha so now you want to invent something it's already invented

sorry jess take i goody powder


----------



## Geek

No, it will show you ONLINE all the time.

You can always make yourself invisible here


----------



## TylerD

Jess thats to bad I hate headaches. Have tylenol and advil together they will make it go away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

bluebird that is one hell of a good point hahaha.

Han yes it says your still online sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... And I think Tony is lieing hahah I cant figure it out lmao... But here Ill even prove it. I just printeed the screen see and it says your online.







Oh wow thats cool... so your thing a magiger will say you are off??? Oh well its not like I would use it anyway haha its already been invented. Back to the thinking chair. I will give you a tough challenge one day mark my words Tony... Something huge like make the site umm...blue or something I dunno...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I suck.


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks Tyler! i think I'll try that.

And Tyler.. Han specially put that code into her profile to change it instead of the normal one people get and you see they really dont tell you if there on or offline or not. Those kinds will say she's always on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

To much thinking for my brain. Im just going to assume shes online all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just to make it easier on myself. And wow is it just me or do you all see that the last page on my thread here it is pink??? Like on the forum when you click last page its pink so crazy. Tony did you do that?? You and your tricks.


----------



## han

i didnt know that jess why does it say im online for tyler and not for you?? i think your computer is stuck on stupid tyler..lol i dont know


----------



## Jesskaa

haha sorry Tyler for making you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its because he's going by your online sign that you coded in there to say your online all the time.

I'm going by a different online sign.


----------



## TylerD

Ok guys is it just me or is everything you click turning Pink??? Am I just going crazy here??? Everything I click like page and numbers and stuff turns pink. Did it always do this?

Jess where is the different online sign?


----------



## Jesskaa

I keep mine on the pink mode all the time..


----------



## han

like i said it's your computer i dont see pink only jess letters


----------



## TylerD

I think I have gone nuts.


----------



## Jesskaa

see thats what my friends list looks like.. Some have "online now" and some dont..


----------



## han

maybe cause there not online..haha


----------



## Jesskaa

By the way.. ignore my friends!


----------



## TylerD

Ya jess its because those are the ones that are online lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I know.. but thats how I tell when people are online or not.

I was just showing the difference.


----------



## TylerD

OOOH I gotcha but even on my friends list it says Han is online I think.


----------



## Jesskaa

You asked me where it was and I was showing you were it was.. on my friends list.

Im confused. oh well. I tried.


----------



## han

now your confuseing me maybe someone downloaded that thing i was telling you about that you can play tricks on your friends maybe someone hack me


----------



## Jesskaa

No, you didnt get hacked.. That Online icon may have been coded in with your layout.


----------



## TylerD

Jess is using her fancy terms again.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know why but that made me laugh so hard. i almost spit out my water everywhere. :add_wegbrech: :rotfl: :add_wegbrech: :rotfl:


----------



## han

ok, i will just live with it, i dont want to change the layout i like it.. and tyler im now seeing pink to here when i click on things


----------



## TylerD

Haha im glad that made you laugh I was rather serious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha

Han see I told you, how weird is that??? Maybe only special people it happens to??


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm glad you made me laugh too. thanks!

Whats up with you and this feeling special stuff tonight? Every thread I go into you want something special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think your already special enough.

And dont worry about it han, its not a big deal.. just know your myspace was not hacked!


----------



## han

yes jess that makes me feel better.. im not paranoid anymore haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Im glad, your not paranoid anymore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

I cant help it if God sent me to earth to be special.... Can I help the way I was made?? No I cannot.. if you got a problem with that take it up with the big man.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Your right.. it isn't your fault. :vogel:


----------



## TylerD

Your right im glad we could see eye to eye on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:shakehands:


----------



## han

im almost to 1600 im trying too get there befor i get off!


----------



## Jesskaa

Me too... Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

10 more posts till my name turns purple I think... I dunno actually TURN IT BLACK!!!! I want to reach before I get off also.... Damn time is flying by.


----------



## Jesskaa

Time is flying.. woah, its rather late. Good thing Im not going to school.


----------



## han

i guess after we get to 5000 then it wont matter theres no where else to go.. is there i wonder what people think when they read our post in these two threads..oh those people are board crazy ect..


----------



## TylerD

You are lucky haha. I still have to work tomorrow and Thurs and Fri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But then I got Sat and Sun off whoooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All good with me. Im looking for a new job though with different hours and better pay, that way I can go see Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I will work in Israel lol if that is at all possible.


----------



## han

anything is possible!! my family have only been in the states 10 years and didnt speak no english now they have there own bussiness house


----------



## Jesskaa

Anything can happen!

Aw, thats sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you go to Israel take millions of pictures! I always wanted to see Israel.. ever since I was really little.


----------



## TylerD

Thanks for the support Han and Jess, when I get there I will take lots of pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Israel should be close to Canada like USA haha to bad its so far away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Oh well ever heard that song I would walk 1000 miles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont think I could but I could most certianly take a plaine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

how far away is israel?? yes take pics and post them


----------



## michal_cohen

awwwweeee

better than music in my ears

:inlove: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :reddance: :reddance: :reddance: :reddance: :7b: :mussical: :mussical: :sunshine: :sunshine: :five: :five: :icon_cheers:


----------



## TylerD

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Awwe I love those smileys Michal.

han im not sure how far away Israel is from Canada.. Michal do you know?? I know its very very far, thats why I should just move there hahaa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will try and locate on a map how far it is but I am clueless right now.


----------



## michal_cohen

no i dont , sorry


----------



## TylerD

Awe its ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hey atleast I reached 1,300 posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will figure out the travel time.


----------



## michal_cohen

congrats:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: 1300 times


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks sweets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But why is my name not changing color??? Maybe its 1,500 posts??? Or els it just hasnt been updated yet.


----------



## michal_cohen

> Whoooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks sweets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> But why is my name not changing color??? Maybe its 1,500 posts??? Or els it just hasnt been updated yet.[/quote
> 
> maybe it will chance in a few seconds


----------



## Jesskaa

Congrats tyler!

:]]


----------



## Geek

TY: It's purple now. Congrats on MEL CLUB. How it works is once you reach a new level, it takes about 30-60 mins to update. It starts up like Willie Wonka's chocolate factory. Next step is Elite club. Here are the ranks.


----------



## michal_cohen

take a look on my new background

perfect isnt it?

:thrashi: :thrashi: :hehe: :hehe: :inlove3: :inlove3: :1f: :1f: :icon_chee :icon_chee :yesss: :yesss: :marchmellow: :marchmellow: :reddance: :reddance: :w00t: :w00t: :icon_bigg :rocknroll2: :rocknroll2: :mussical: :mussical: :sunshine: :sunshine: :five: :five: :five: :five: :five: :five: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :12: :12: :12: :12:

thank you leony

:clap :clap


----------



## LVA

Congrats Tyler!


----------



## mintesa

ehemmm


----------



## michal_cohen

:10: my ears

i cant hear anymore

http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb097&amp;pp=ZRYYYYYYYYIL


----------



## dioraddict_xo

my group dynamics exam is in 6 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so nervous


----------



## Geek

good luck! can you pass it?


----------



## dioraddict_xo

I hope so, its only worth 10% of my final mark, but this teacher twists everything around... makes it really hard on some people... What im more worried about is that the college has a policy..if you fail two courses your kicked out of the program w. no chance of reapplying to the same course... makes me really nervous


----------



## Geek

You can do it!!!!


----------



## TylerD

You can do eeeet!! Bite his freeckin head off.


----------



## tadzio79

Man that teacher sounds harsh!!!

But you can do it! we have faith in you!!!


----------



## mintesa

You will do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just relax, and be sure you are not hungry before the exam.


----------



## TylerD

But dont have a burrito before the test either, you might regret it.


----------



## KristieTX

Hi everyone. God, I feel like crap. Like I'm coming down with something. But everyone else is sick, so why not me? LOL

I did manage to get my hair done today though. It's dark brown with just a slight tinge of red to it. Still getting used to it, but I think I really like it. I know that sounds weird.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Hi Kristie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ya Im sick we all are might as well join the group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

True Cover looks like a god send. Im ordering it tomorrow for sure. Damn looks awesome!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Our threads got closer while yours wasent being bumped up.

You have 37 I have 36.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX

Hi Tyler. Hi Jess. How are ya'll doing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

hahahha Jess.

I have made a petition sorda not really but sign it anyway in the like the 2nd last forum on the page.. MUT help and that stuff. I made a thread saying we should be able to bump threads and post twice.

I hate how if you post right after you posted then it just goes into the same post you did a long tiem ago, that way you cant boosst a thread. I cant give an update if I had posted last because it wont bump the thread and nobody knows about it. Tony I love you dude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But that set up you got there sucks so change it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love ya buddy!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hi! I'm good getting ready to watch a tv show.. what about you?


----------



## TylerD

IM flippin fantastic and sick so not that fantastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I'll check it out soon tyler. It sounds pretty good though, because I hate that too.


----------



## pla4u

Hey whats up people?


----------



## Jesskaa

Geesh Paula you get on right when I hafta go. :[ I guess I'll have to talk to you tomorrow.

But anyways, Im going to go watch Criss Angel then go to sleep so goodnight you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Hey Paula hows it going??

Jess thats awesome and its not that expensive either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now JEss why would you want to give yourself nightmares of Criss just go to bed hahaha night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Well they'll be good nightmares because he's a good looking fellow.

and he's good at magic so thats a bonus!

But he's probably like twice my age, haha. Night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f82...ost-27815.html

Is that what you're talking about? If so, these rules will remain. sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## TylerD

Thats all well hahahah but thats not true with me, seriously I have tried to bump old threads of mine and it doesnt??? I dont understand why :S ... Just a few days ago I think I tried to bump my Eraser thread after it had been sitting there for a couple days and it wouldnt. It just went into my old post and didnt do anything.


----------



## Geek

I am unaware of that issue. Meet me in the support forums for this and reply to your thread you opened there. Lets talk about that.


----------



## TylerD

Indeed. Maybe it doesnt do it anymore, but I tried a few days ago and it did unless im crazy but no it didnt bump the thread.


----------



## Shelley

See you later Alligator! :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Im off to bed Night Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone have a good sleep now. Cant wait till the weekend whooooo hoooo.


----------



## Shelley

Good night Tyler, good night everyone. Sweet dreams , don't let the bed bugs bite..:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Elisabeth

Good Morning, Europe.

This is the Morning News. It's 4 am in New York, 2 p.m. in Bagdad, and 3 o'clock tomorrow in Tokyo.......:15hg:

I'm just here to pimp my new thread called The Scariest Thing that ever happened to You. I know it's a little late for Halloween, but I have to plan a convention in San Diego and I don't want to and I don't feel like talking about anything relevant like MU. Please join me there in telling your own private tale Fear, Doom and the like......:icon_wink.

And instead of going to Israel, Tyler, you could just maybe meet with Michal in the middle? What is the exact between Canada and Israel? Iceland? Maybe that's a little too cold, but in the summer? How much is a plane ticket from Canada (I'm guessing you'd fly out of Toronto?) to Israel? Browser Check


----------



## pla4u

Good morning just popped in for a minuit gota get readdy for work..


----------



## Kathy

Me too! Morning all!


----------



## Teresamachado

Morning guys! :hug:


----------



## MacForMe

its morning already?

how did that happen!!!!

Why can't it be friday afternoon?


----------



## TylerD

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning Vietnam!!!!!!


----------



## han

why you say vietnam are you in there time zone there a day behind us


----------



## TylerD

Ummm I dunno... I saw the movie the other day with Robin Williams and he said it so I thought I would be cool and give it a shot.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol tyler.


----------



## han

okidoki


----------



## TylerD

On a much lighter note doesnt my MYspace page look awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I redid my myspace today! Since I had freetime!


----------



## han

yes i like your profile i just change mine recently so im keeping mine for awhile


----------



## TylerD

Whooo.... I shut my hi5 down though... Im gonna put it back up. To many annoying people kept messaging me on it haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

I think the last comment I even got on my myspace was from Michal, and that was way early this morning.

Nobody comments me anymore.


----------



## han

i dont comment often either but i thought i would help decorate tylers profile


----------



## mintesa

yehey, friday tomorrow! and then weekend...

damn, but our place looks like *hit!!!!! so i have to clean on saturday...


----------



## TylerD

Whoooooooooooo Parrrtttayy. Naw no partying tomorrow for me, Im done with that haha to much drinking has made me look like crap. Just relaxing and going to a movie tomorrow, then out with a few friends to like I dunno....jog haha naw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

oliceman: come out where ever you are


----------



## bluebird26

I feel like drinking a Cosmo, *snif* I can't believe the week is almost over, too bad I have to work tomorrow and may be Saturday.


----------



## han

im ready for friday too!!


----------



## TylerD

Drugs are bad.


----------



## han

what drugs


----------



## Jesskaa

I like to snuggle up and watch tv. I missed most of the week of school and thats means make-up work friday.


----------



## mintesa

ive never tried, except alcohol, cigaretes, and medicine. but i try to never take medicine... i stopped drinking alcohol when i got into sports, it just makes you so much slower and weaker the next day. in general not only in sports.


----------



## TylerD

The drugs you are on that is making you see a ghost in my thread haha.

Jess I also like to walk outside in the snow in 40 below weather in nothing but shorts and t shirt and cuddle up with ummm the snow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anna I quit drinking also.....well I am trying to. For a while there Iw as drinking every weekend for like 2 months solid now I am laying off because I realize it was getting bad haha. But I quit smoking also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whooo man I rock.


----------



## Jesskaa

Drugs=ewww.

I seriously hate everything about them.

&amp; I've never done them.

Next time take a picture tyler, so i can have a good laugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Jess what do you want me to take a pic of lol when im drunk are you saying???

Im glad you dont do drugs Whooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa

thats very good of you :rockwoot:rock man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the last time it snowed much, we made a tunnel in the snow. then the next day, my whole body had muscle pain. i guess i am too old for that stuff now. :laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

When you cuddle with snow. I'd rather not see you drunk. haha.


----------



## TylerD

Haha Anna if you come to Canada you would see more then enough snow. I went outside to shovel today and I decided forget it lmao, Ill wait till my uncle comes with the snow blower.

Jess I will take a pic of me cuddling snow hahaha, and also I have some of me drunk ya its not pretty haha I will burn those tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay for cuddling with the snow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet they arn't pretty.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha I think I would die if I tried to cuddle with the snow so I just dont do it hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its almost time for me to go out for supper YAY...


----------



## Jesskaa

I collect snowballs in my freezer and thats about has far as I go into the snow.


----------



## mintesa

ey i didnt notice you are from canada. i was planning to vacation there next summer for some reason :cowboy: there were even christmas offers for canada trips in the summer. but my fiance was like "blabla too early to decide"... but i still wanna go there next summer.... maybe to get married there, i dont know, i just dont really want a big wedding, too much stress... i just wanna do it in private i realized, run away somewhere.


----------



## TylerD

Jess collecting snowballs thast weird lmao thast all I will say about that.

Anna I agree big weddings I wouldnt want to do either, to much stress and Im sure I would just lose it hahah. Where would you go if you came to Canada?? Probably Toronto if you are a huge city person if not then, Regina is nice hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where I live whooo... naw not really.


----------



## mintesa

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

Will you guys are real supportive of my collection, haaha.

But seriously I have snowballs since i was 5.. I put them in bags and write the year on'em.


----------



## mintesa

no way! wow. impressive.


----------



## TylerD

Well im going out for supper now Jess take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and take care of your snowball collection haha..

Anna good luck with the eye contacts tell me which ones you get maybe I will look into that as well.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

serious. There neat to look at, even though there just ice now.. Theyre old.

You take care too and behave yourself at the dinner table!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa

you take care too, the best i have tried was purevision. but i still wanna keep on trying.

oops im getting confused with the 2 threads :rotfl:


----------



## han

is it safe in here"hideing under anna" where is jess


----------



## Jesskaa

Jess is right here! My aun and uncle came over real fast to get my brother and thenn.. I had to wash my face.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

i see your all alone in here

so i droped by


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Michal. How kind of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

im here eating chicken noodle soup lol


----------



## michal_cohen

i just cant sleep

its 02:28 in here

but im happy

bon apptite tony


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw I have to go to bed in about 2 hours or alittle more.


----------



## michal_cohen

what is the time in your place

something like 6?


----------



## Jesskaa

Its 7:41pm here.


----------



## michal_cohen

did you wrote the song in your sig'?

i think its adorable:glasses:


----------



## Jesskaa

No, thats from my favorite band "Tool".

Thank you Michal! I love my snowballs!


----------



## michal_cohen

sorry never heard of them

i wish we had snow in israel

i wanted to made a snowman since i was a little

:rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw, You'll have to come to PA or Maryland one day! Its gently snowing outside right now.


----------



## michal_cohen

i will think about it :smile:

i never flow in all my life

it will be nice to visit somewhere elles than israel


----------



## han

we have another tool fan in here, jess why isnt my playlist showing up on myspace


----------



## Jesskaa

You should come visit here sometime Michal, You'd love it.

I know you also like tool han! I'm not sure? I dont know anything about playlists, sorry.


----------



## TylerD

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.... K thats all I wanted to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado

Morning :hug:

very nice Tyler. Me like it!

Are we there yet? lol I love Cosmos. That is one of my fav drinks. Sorry that you have to work the weekends. Do you work every weekend?

I am soo glad is FRIDAY. YESSS I get off from work early today because the comp is having a holiday party and this is a good excuse for me to go out shopping...:rockwoot::rockwoot:

AND I still don't know what I'm wearing.


----------



## pla4u

Good morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado

Morning Paula &amp; Broken hehe :hug:


----------



## brolino

Is this already the longest thread?


----------



## Little_Lisa

I think some of the games still have it beat.


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang I managed to drop back by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Paula!


----------



## TylerD

My leg hurts, and my face sucks but today is a good day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!!!!! Hello all.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im glad today was a good day for you tyler. It was a good day for me too.


----------



## mintesa

shalalalalala


----------



## TylerD

Hi Anna how was your day today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Mine was alright now im tired, and going out with some friends for supper in an hour.


----------



## michal_cohen

in the evening

shalalalala

in the morning

:rotfl:


----------



## AprilRayne

Okay, last time I looked at this thread, it was like 24 pages!! Holy crap, you guys have a lot to say!! LOL


----------



## pla4u

Yea this thread is really moving !!!


----------



## mintesa

hello, thank you guys. my day was fine...

work 8 to 4. my project manager said he will check on me, since we are going to setup the bla thing on monday... but he forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so i dont know, i dont wanna work tomorrow. i will just email him then....

then i cooked pork with rice... and went to judo... no im home watching TV eating gingercookies talking to you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Anna had rice whoooooo Celebration. Im going out for supper with friends Im going to have rice if its there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mnmmmmmm


----------



## Little_Lisa

I just got back from a spa pedicure and reflexology session at The Spa at Canyon Oaks. Ahh, i'm all relaxed!

How's everyone doin'!?


----------



## TylerD

While you were at the spa I was at work being yellled at by a lady who thought she knew more about my job then I did lmao i am not relaxed, but going out for a beer and some food with friends soon so I will be.

Glad you had a nice time Lisa.


----------



## michal_cohen

niceeeeee

i love spa's stuff

i just bought a book and im learning about anything

from massages oils to soaps


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh that sounds like fun lisa.


----------



## mintesa

wow, i wish i was you for today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I am coming down with a cold, darn it. I haven't had a cold for about 4 years, why now! Pumping the vitamins into me.


----------



## TylerD

Ya we are all sick on MUT here Shelley haha, its only a matter of time till each and every member gets it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But Im going out now whoo by everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hope you feel better soon Shelly! I haven't been sick in a long time and hope it stays that way!

Bye, Ty! Have fun!


----------



## mintesa

bye tyler. yay 15oo posts.

wow lisa 14ooo !!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yipee!! It's celebration time! WTG!


----------



## Jesskaa

Have fun tyler!

I'm trying to get to 800 soon.

I forgot to mention congrats!


----------



## mintesa

im still watching mean girls. i like teenage movies like these...


----------



## Jesskaa

I want to get to 800 posts!


----------



## mintesa

movie is done.... haha its 130 am here...


----------



## Jesskaa

Wow, its late over there! Its 8:38pm here.


----------



## mintesa

oh i wish we wouldnt have to sleep, then i can use up the 24hrs a day.

BUT, i love sleep! its so nice to sleep! maybe the days should be longer, 30 hours long, or 60 hours long, its all the suns fault. if we had 60 hours days, then we work 8 hours and could use the rest in browsing longer, and even get to sleep 8 hours.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes. 8 hours would be amazing!


----------



## mintesa

oh men, time to sleep for me, im falling asleep on my cat, she might not be able to escape....


----------



## jeansguyokc

The other half has the flu, so I've been playing nurse maid all day. You know us men are just wimps when we are sick or at least most of us.


----------



## jessimau

At least you admit it! I hope you don't catch whatever he has. I'm trying to dodge the bug that's going around my work. We've been joking that if you eat candy from this one department you'll get sick, so this is good...I'm staying well *and* not eating as much junk!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im sick too.


----------



## pla4u

Hey guys whats up?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Paula! Im working on getting to 800, working very very hard!


----------



## pla4u

I see that you keep going your doing a great job postig, and making a lot of friends at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, I am. Im running out of places to post! But i really want to make 800 im so close.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so paula, how are you?


----------



## pla4u

I'm doing OK im in the mood to dress up maybe tomorow I will get a chace to dress and get a pic or two...


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh and show us them right? Im 50 away from 800. Yes!


----------



## pla4u

Of coourse I'll show you thats half the fun showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so wen do you start the Christmas break at school?


----------



## Jesskaa

Good good. I get off school the 22 maybe? Im not real sure, But I go back on Jan3rd.


----------



## pla4u

sounds nice you have plans to visit friends and relatives?


----------



## Jesskaa

On christmas day I'll be going out with my Aunt and Uncle and go vist my uncles family. Which would be great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what are you going to do?


----------



## pla4u

Have a family Christmas gathering,, the highlite of the holidays,,,

sigh I gota go Ill talkk to ya later will be in tomorow later Jess thanks for chatting with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay, that will be fun! Good bye Paula! hopefully by then I'll have 800.


----------



## TylerD

Well im back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im bored haha, looks like im not going out tonight but oh well Im going out for breakfast tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I will stay in tonight. Im playiang with Tally Ho cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what is the rest of ya'll doin... thats right IM talkin in slang now.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well breakfest is good, specially pancakes with a lot of syrup.. yum..

I got 800 posts and now Im patiently waiting for videos &amp; enjoying my pride in getting 800.


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo congrats Jess you are just moving right up the post ladder haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . And yes pancakes are great. Tomorrow I have to start applying for new jobs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn I hate applying for new jobs. GRRRRRRRRRR... I wanna be unemployed and be a freeloader hahah jk.


----------



## Lia

I'm not able to do edible pancakes hehe. Funny, because overall i'm a pretty good cooker (not awesome neither genious, but my cookies are famous and people like it - except the fact that my pasta almost always taste horrid). Maybe i need a better recipe

I'm doomed. I have 4 tests in a row this week: Pathology (teoric and practice tests), Pediatry and Ophtalmology (2 tests)


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks!

Will this new job pay better money? whatcha gunna do?

I cannot wait to get a job.


----------



## TylerD

Yes that is the reason I want it and plus my job now just flat out sucks haha. I would work in a grocerie store, but it pays like 13 dollars an hour which is just great. I would like to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey Jess btw what time is it there?


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh well, of course thats the reason. Duh what was I thinking? haha. An hour? thats pretty good.

Its 11:39PM.


----------



## TylerD

Haha no worries, maybe I will move to Israel and get me a job out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That would be awesome.

So you are a hour ahead of me... Thats cool. I am not tired tonight because I slept for long last night hahaha. I got 9 hrs of sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is alot more then I ususally get. BTW I spelled usually wrong but to lazy to press backspace.


----------



## Jesskaa

Stop saying *maybe*! Because you're going to!

I got like 6 hours of sleep last night.. But it doesnt matter I think I have something wrong with me when it comes to sleeping. I can get no sleep but an half an hour and still have enough energy to be up all day and all night. Its weird.

And my name is now an ugly color, haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

ill be here in a 2 hours

im goin' to my anet

she live in another city


----------



## TylerD

Lmao nice Jess I see your name is brownn hahaha my name was also brown to.. It will change just get 1,300 posts like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its not that hard actually. Its alot easier then 800 ... You only need 500 post more to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

And you are right not maybe I am moving there. I ment Maybe as in maybbe I will get a job... MAYBE I will be a freeloader off Michal haha ya right... I would never do that only kidding heeh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Its an ugly brown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im pretty sure my name will be purple in no time.

Haha, I getcha now. Are things more expensive in Israel?


----------



## TylerD

I believe that question is for Michal which im suprised she hasnt left to her aunties yet haha.... I would assume they are about the same im not sure.... It would be nice to work a restaraunt down there or something like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Or just win the lottery here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ya lets go with that plan instead hehehe.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hmm.. I think they'd be around the same prices, it be better if they were cheaper though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> restraunts are good places to work at.

im having typing problems today i wrote "good place to work out at" hahaha.

and i keep forgetting what i wanted to ask you, gosh darnit.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha... Ya I am having typing problems today to... Well you think what you wanted to ask while I shower. I will return shortly.. just need to shower now because I wont get to tomorrow morning cuz I will be up early and I dont want to shower I want to sleep in haha so I will do it now and wash my makeup off. Ill be back in 10 whooo.


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay! I'll be thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha.


----------



## TylerD

My lips are grossely pealing... I need a good lip chap... I ran out I will have to get some more tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn dry lips. This is still from accutane like a year ago hahaha but dont be scarred Jess lmao haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Well thats great news.. not. My lips are really chapped right now from the cold weather and i lost my chapstick or it was stolen by somebody who also lost theres in my house.


----------



## TylerD

Awwwe well we are in the same position yay haha but Jess its been a blast. My friends want me to come out with them to the bar just to see them. Im not gonna drink but they need a friend hahaha idiots so I said I would go so I gotta go... We shall talk tomorrow my friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a good night. WHooo I cant wait to go to breakfast tomorrow.

Night Night Jessica.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well have a good time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

talk to you tomorrow!

night.


----------



## michal_cohen

its depend what

we dont have a lots of brands like you do:sleepyhead:

but we do have fanta:tocktock:


----------



## TylerD

I cant sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to be up at 9 haha and I cant fall asleep grrrrrrrrr. Michal my sweet you can keep me company through pm's  so glad your on.


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great dreams my dear


----------



## pla4u




----------



## michal_cohen

wow i love that picture

here a cute one:


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohhh Fanta!:rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## KristieTX

Good Morning everybody! How's everyone doing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Im good, how about you?


----------



## KristieTX

Doing good, still trying to wake up.

I'm so tired I typed: Dong good, still trying to work up. LMAO!

:stupid2:


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha. I just got out of my showerr. and I'm very hungry.


----------



## KristieTX

I just ate mashed potatoes, asparagus, and some Lean Cuisine skillet meal, Chicken Parmesan. Now I'm sitting here munching on graham crackers. LOL I need to get off my butt and do some cleaning, take a shower and go shopping, but it's too comfortable here in front of the computer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, I agree. That all sounds so yummy! Im eating chicken nuggets with BBQ.


----------



## MacForMe

*yawn*

I'm doing nothing right now, drinking a cup of coffee and watching Six Feet Under..

I need to go christmas shopping. ughh, i dread it.


----------



## Noir Sakura

I just got hit on in a library.

I don't like getting hit on.


----------



## Jesskaa

mhmhmh..


----------



## pla4u

Its allmost 2:30 pm here Im overdue for lunch myself..


----------



## KristieTX

Still sitting here being a lazy bum. LOL


----------



## bluebird26

Hi!

I'm at work, but I think I'll be done soon so I can go home. Last night, I remembered about my Sims game and decided to play, addiction is back! lol


----------



## pla4u

yea me too!

Hey gota go...be back later! don't forget to check out my OOTD and FOTD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Later :hug:


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

oh wow, I so wish i was at your place, lol!!!

I'm now eating a cup of noodles... yuck!!!

I'm supposed to be cleaning today too... ugh


----------



## michal_cohen

i will give anything to be in canada right now


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> youll be there one day


----------



## michal_cohen

i really hope so


----------



## Jesskaa

i think so.


----------



## michal_cohen

ok.

i know so(selfish me

and what wrong of beign selfish selfish)


----------



## Jesskaa

why do you think your selfish?

I dont think you are.


----------



## michal_cohen

caz im always think that if i want something to myself im selfish


----------



## Jesskaa

aww your not.


----------



## michal_cohen

ok im not

thanks jess

you chance my mind in a snap

you can be a great shrink

yeae you, you good you you you

(its from hunger megament)


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw, thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but really, you not selfish you just want to meet tyler which is completly normal! he wants to meet you just as bad!

By the way Michal, how do you say your name in english?


----------



## michal_cohen

we have a letter that dont acsist in english

is like mi-al

but with one more letter inside

i will give anything to be in canada

all my makeup

even my glosses(even my lip blams)

i even wellin not to touch makeup again


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh, Okay. I understand now.

I know you would. But trust me, Tyler will make you and him meet one day!


----------



## michal_cohen

you make me feel so happy

thanks jess


----------



## Jesskaa

Well I'm glad your happy. No problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

wow its 12 at night and im so tired

just kiddin' i can be awake until 6 in the morning

i saw you chanced your my space

how can i leave you a massage now?


----------



## Jesskaa

Its so late in Israel!

Yes, i did. And yes you can.


----------



## michal_cohen

how can i do it

i serch for the leave a comment and didnt saw it

ah and how i dealte one of my friends?

when i click on add to friends

i got the page this person is allready your friend


----------



## Jesskaa

Its at the way bottom of my page its a little box and it says "Comment" in there. Its little.

Are you trying to add somebody who is already on your friends list?


----------



## pla4u

hey whats up guys?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Paula!


----------



## pla4u

hey Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have you checked out my OOTD and FOTD ?


----------



## Jesskaa

No, I havent.. YET!


----------



## pla4u

I told you I felt like gettin dolled up this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehe, love'em.


----------



## pla4u

you should do some dear...


----------



## michal_cohen

im sooooooooooooooo tired

its 01:37 in here


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw, take a little sleep?


----------



## michal_cohen

nopp

ill wait

i need to wake up early tommarow


----------



## Jesskaa

Ah well.. then suit yourself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its only 6:52pm here.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

you so lucky

its 2 at night right now

i need to wake up at 7


----------



## Jesskaa

Geesh that doesnt give you much time to get sleep!

whatcha getting up so early for anyways girl?


----------



## michal_cohen

work work work


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahh, work. I have nothing to do tomorrow.

whatcha do for work?


----------



## michal_cohen

im selling clothes in a shop


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh! that seems like a fun job.


----------



## michal_cohen

kinda

at least it a job, right?

but i want to find a second job.......


----------



## Jesskaa

Well atleast your making money. A second job?


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i need money right now


----------



## Jesskaa

I see.. start shoving some money in the bank! and save it up!


----------



## michal_cohen

yes

now i finally got reason


----------



## pla4u

I see your still awake Michal


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke up now

its 3:07 at night i dlept like an hour

and here i am again


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehe. Sleep is good. I will be up all night. :]]


----------



## TylerD

Ya that was like me last night I couldnt sleep for the life of me. It wasnt till around 4ish or 4:30 am that I finally fell asleep.


----------



## Ricci

Cool Tyler thats a nice picture of you!


----------



## TylerD

Wow Battygurl I havent seen you on in forever where have you been


----------



## Ricci

Ohhhhhh u noticed! awww xoxox well I moved into my new place and have been realy busy settling in and such.. How r u?

Merry Xmas!


----------



## TylerD

I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am awesome. I am going to see Michal soon in Israel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im already saving money up... I dunno if you heard but if you havent then go into the dating and realationship forum and look for a thread by her that says I felll in love with Tyler... Bring you up to speed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you get nice and settled in and I hope everything is working real nice for you. How you likeing it there so far??

Merry early christmas hehe its coming so soon though wow.


----------



## Shelley

I'm tired and bored... here is a nice little limerick..

Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jumped over the candlestick. :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Haha Shelley that is a bit old lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But nice none the less. Im tired too and my friends want me to come over GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR F'ing pain in the ass hahaha, but I will end up going cuz I always feel bad when I say no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill just go for a few.


----------



## Shelley

LOL! Hey drink a few for me also. :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Haha I ment a few minutes or like hours. Im quitting drinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But Shelley you can have a few for me hahah. BTW I think I am going to repurchase NaturalFX .... still working good for you??? My coverfx creme is just way to dry for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need a liquidy thing now haha.


----------



## Shelley

Ah, it's too late for me to be drinking, it's like almost 10pm, after all I am an old gal, lol. Yes I still love the Natural FX, works great, looks natural, best foundation I have bought. You just need to use a very small amount. I also like the Setting FX Loose Powder in Dark. Sets the foundation and gives a nice glow. The color I use in Natural FX is M-50. They have testers, well I guess you already know that since you use the creme formula.


----------



## TylerD

Yes I use the Setting powder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it. I havent used it lately, because my skin has been so dry. You cant use it with dry skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I will deffinitely repurchase the NaturlaFX... Im so glad its working good for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Damn I wanted to save some money to go see Michal but 40 bucks doesnt hurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha.... I wonder if it goes well with primer like a creme does... Powder doesnt go good with primer to cover my pores, I wonder if the liquid will. I never tried the liquid naturalfx with my primer before.


----------



## KristieTX

Hello again. I finally got the energy to get some cleaning done and I actually left the house and went grocery shopping! Spent too much damn money, but oh well. LOL


----------



## Ricci

I want a new hairstyle


----------



## mechelw

YouTube - tourettes guy

i think this is staged (there is actually a couple 

of them) but it makes me laugh every time. oh,

&amp; i should warn you, it's kind of inappropriate :]


----------



## tadzio79

I was supposed to clean but didn't! lol!

just sat around my butt all day and caught up on the korean soaps I've missed...

I have finals next week... arrrrggghhhh!!!! :scared:


----------



## jeansguyokc

Just chilling out today. Kinda cold here. Partner has had a touch of the flu all weeked. He kinda overdid it at the office yesterday, he is felling really rough this morning, so we will probably just chill out. 3 movies came in the mail from Blockbusters so I'll just watch tv.


----------



## Ricci

Crazy ,its all icy outside

I go get a coffee and I slip sideways crossing the street...

Merry Xmas!!


----------



## TylerD

As soon as possible hahaha I guess that is the best way I can put it... As soon as I have enough money to go there I am. Im looking for a new job that pays better and hopefully I will start within the next week or two and then save up money to go. I hope it doesnt take to long. It will probably take about 5 months or 6 months to get the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Dammit!! IF it was up to me id be gone tomorrow lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

How much do you think you will need, tyler?


----------



## TylerD

I think air fair there is $1000 and back is $1000 so 2000 total.... I wish I saved up some money when I was young  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... However its good because my dad owes me some money and same with my brother... They are going to be paying me back soon, and I think that will be about 500 dollars.


----------



## Jesskaa

Geesh, thats alot of money.

How long is the ride??


----------



## TylerD

It is alot of money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im not sure how long the ride is... I really dont know. Probably 14 hours or something like that not quite a hole day.


----------



## Jesskaa

You should come live with me.. we could kick my brother and you could take his job. He makes pretty good money because he's saving up for a car thats like 3 thousand and he did the math and it will take him about 3 months to get that much money. But he has to pay $25 to live here, which sucks for him.

&amp; the car is seriously ugly.. and i hope he doesnt put it in the drive way.

But you'll get there one day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha yes things in life deffinitely do cost money... I know I will get there some day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whoooo... I wish things werent so expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Btw Jess nice new avatar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I wish things were cheap too, man i could have had barbie dream house by now if life was easy. oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you, it was from the summer when my skin looked much better.


----------



## TylerD

I hear ya... I wish I had a barby dream house hahaha jk just a castle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ya my skin is crap to. I took pics and put them up in that thread in skin care Eye Contact I made... my skin still doesnt look terrible in them but its cuz my webcam is nice to me. I just took them so people can see that im not clear.

DOnt you hate it when you have a bunch of good pics and people keep saying your skin is perfect, but you try to explain that its not haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Its not their fault I do the same thing, but then you see a pic and its like... oh... my bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I wanted the Barbie Dream house forever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pffft my camera, isnt nice to me. It makes my skin look worse then it does in real life.

Haha, I hate that. I have a myspace picutre thats in black and white and people keep going "Your skin is soo perfect!" and its not. lol.


----------



## TylerD

Well thats good though, I would rather have a cam that shows it like it is or makes my skin worse so people can see rather then makes your skin look perfect and they have no idea what you are talking about when you say your skin is terrible... makes you sound really superficial and shallow.

Yes I hear you on that, all my pics in myspace are of my clear skin while being on tane and after... and with my digital cam so people keep saying why do you keep saying your skin is bad its perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And plus I have makeup on in all my pics except the ones i took today.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know what your saying. I just hate it sometimes. I just recently started putting up good pictures but you can see my acne.. And I hate it.

Half of my myspace pictures are photoshopped and some of them aren't.

Im just glad maybe someday I wont have to hate it as much.


----------



## TylerD

Yes accutane will take care of it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Dont worry about it, you are still very young and get accutane. When you start worrying is when you are in my foot steps and you have taken accutane 3 times hahaha, there isnt much left for me. Just have to wait it out. BUt you are still very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A few spots like that im sure nobody in the world cares  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used to hate hearing from people it doesnt matter you still look good haha, but now I just accept it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SOmetimes its still hard though especially getting up in the morning andlooking in the mirror without makeup whaaa... what a sight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But then I put makeup on and feel great... However none for me today


----------



## mintesa

i had the barbie car and the barbie bed. i took good care of them until i was 12 then my mom let the SPOILED kids (5 years old)) in my room, eventhough i told her not to, while i was away, she had a party. and those kids destroyed all my toys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stupid mom!


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, thanks.

I hate mornings when I first wake up my face is really red, then I shower and it gets redder then like an hour later its less red.

I stopped wearing makeup it makes me panic, I always used to go to the bathroom to check my makeup out like 6 times a day during school and I got obsessive over it, and it got pretty bad when my friends told me it that they worried about me and how much I obsessed over having my makeup look good. So i just stopped wearing it.

Maybeee when my skin clears up I can wear it again! haha.


----------



## TylerD

Sorry to hear that Anna lol... I know how frusterating it can be to have toys wrecked hehe no I cant just trying to make you feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jess, I never worry about my makeup. I know lots of girls check on theirmakeup all the time to make sure it looks good but once I get mine on thats it till I take it off haha. JUst because I use CoverFX and its awesome stuff and stays on all day. It looks crappy by night because my skin is flakey and dry but other then that it always looks good. My primer is what I check on, because it will like run off throughout the day and my pores look crappy again... But makeup I never check.

I also agree my skin gets real red after I shower, I hate that. I told my dad to take the mirrors down hehehe didnt happen though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I think even if I was a guy I'd be obsessive over my makeup [if i wore it..] I'm just an obsessive person all together.

I hate when my face gets real red.

Well, I have to go I'm going to the store with my mom and hopefully she'dd buy me this book I want..


----------



## michal_cohen

i just took all the toys i had since i was a little

and gave them 2 days ago to charity

and i felt so good inside:glasses:


----------



## TylerD

Alright Jess hopefully you get that book haha take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My leg hurts from doing the splits last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wated to see if I still could and I can but now im in terrible pain lmao .


----------



## mintesa

ey thats nice of you :vogel: the world needs more people like you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hehe, i try to stretch also always very well after judo. but when i overdo it, or i dont know i try to split ok. but then i just get pain instead. and i thought stretching should be good. so i overdid it i guess?


----------



## TylerD

I remember Michal you were saying something about charity the other day, I just wasnt sure what you were giving them. Thats great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. I have never really given to charity before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe some old clothes to 2nd hand store but that is it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..


----------



## mintesa

but at least thats something. imagine if every one would do that? then the world would be better.


----------



## TylerD

Thats a good point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw Anna I always wanted to ask where did Mintesa come from?


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm back. My mom is literally a pain sometimes.


----------



## TylerD

What happened?


----------



## Jesskaa

I asked for the book because they had the book, and she wouldn't let me get it. So i walked around still looking at books because there was nothing better to look at and then she started yelling at me in the store saying i was no help to her and it would have been better if i didnt go. So i picked up and carried around the rugs she wanted to get. And the whole time she wasent carrying anything! all she was doing was going on about how i need to prepare myself for the future and yadda yadda yadda. Geesh.


----------



## mintesa

oh long time ago when i was using mIRC you had to have a unique username. so i didnt want those anna-12345 or bla_12324k23 name... so i made one up in my head that hopefully no one used.

sounds just like a mom to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> future? my mom was like that too, good i never listened to her. hehe.


----------



## TylerD

Haha Anna well that is certianly a way to approach a user name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. I just went with TylerD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very simply. My name and letter of my last name.

Jess, sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I wonder why your mom got upset for no reason. I hate those you need to prepare for the future speeches haha, my dad tries to give them to me all the time. He keeps sayinng im not ready to go to israel bla blah blah... But it doesnt matter since im 19 I just walk away and dont need to hear his crap. I think if the parent doesnt help you with anything then you should have the right to just ignore them. But since you are 13 im sure your mom does a ton for you, so im sure its not that bad. But arguments are never fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

My mom always flips out on me for no reason, she'll enter my room and just start yelling at me about the most rediculous things ever, like yesterday I got in trouble for not having my shoes exactly on the black carpet downstairs.

I wouldnt mind the future talks, if they just werent so unrealistic for me.

The worst talks is when she compares me to my brother and acts like hes perfect or something.. when he honestly isn't at all.

i dont know, she's made me really mad today.


----------



## TylerD

Im sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. Thats to bad, ya sometimes parents just flip and they dont even know why. My dad does it out of nowhere constanly... But we cant do much cuz we are living in their house under their rules so just have to put up with it.

That is the worst when a parent compares you to your bro or sis. My dad does that with me to my 2 brothers and it angers me alot. I hope you feel better, just ignore it though... Give your knuckles a crack and go to your happy place hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I know.

My brothers 21.. and I'm 13 I shouldn't be doing half of the stuff he does.

theres a major difference between us, and we dont even get along that well.

I just hope she got it out of her for today, because i have problems when she yells at me, i try not say anything but i end up saying stuff and then I get grounded. I hope she leaves me alone.


----------



## TylerD

Ya I know how that feels... And the worst is when you say something hurtful and then you feel guilty.. I am always the one that apologizes to my dad but I havent lately.. I just look and its always his fault cuz he starts the fights so no reason for me to say sorry. Makes me mad knowing I used to.

Im sure if you just stay in your room she will hopefully leave you alone. Parents dont get when their kid just wants alone time and wants to be away from that, they have to come in and keep bothering.


----------



## Shelley

If your primer is a liquid it should work okay with the Natural FX. My skin tends to become dry in the winter so the Natural FX is good, doesn't dry it out. Also it is important to exfoliate your face once a week to get rid of the dead skin cells on the surface. I like RoC Gommage Douceur Gentle Exfoliating Cream. Very gentle on the skin.


----------



## TylerD

Yes Shelley I use a good exfoliant, as a matter of fact I use ROc also You recommended it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I use it once a week. Also my primer is not a liquid, its a gel... But im not sure about the dr brandt pores no more. cuz i just ordered that so im not sure how that will be. How does a liquid even cover pores at all?? Like a liquid primer, im sure it wouldnt do much. I am going to purchase the NaturalFX again I think over the True Cover im not sure. tough decision.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont apologize, because when i do all she has to say is "ok" she could atleast say she forgives me or that shes sorry too.

Well I'm just staying in the computer room and going to chat on here and do hw and then hopefully clean my room and be left alone by her.


----------



## TylerD

Thats good stay away from her is the best thing you can do. She will relax after.

My computer room is annoying right now becuz my dad is in the next room punding on the wall taking a bunch of crap down and its loud... so annoying haha...

Im still hungry even after I had pizza pops. You know what I hate, when you eat something so long its gross after. L:ike pizza pops I almost puked trying to force them down&gt; Im in need of a change, like pizza pockets lmao.


----------



## Shelley

Duh, sorry I forgot I recommended that exfoliator to you, lol. Natural FX is considered the lighter coverage of all the formulas but I find it does cover well. I tend to get some blotchiness from sensitive skin and it covers it well but my face also looks natural like I am wearin no makeup. If you stipple the foundation onto certain areas, you will get a heavier coverage, just depends on how you apply it. So I think it would cover your pores well. I am wondering since there are testers, maybe the cosmetician would be kind enough to give you a small sample to take home and try. I know at the Shoppers near my house they are really good about returning stuff that I buy and don't like.

As for the primer, I am not sure. I would think a gel would be fine with a liquid formula foundation. Probably if you apply the primer and let it dry for a few minutes, let it settle in.

I really want to try the Cover FX primer, tried it once during a mini makeover and really like it. Goes on like a gel, but blends well into the skin.


----------



## TylerD

Yes Shelley I am going to ask for a tester. I cant believe mine got stolen, that was one of the first liquid makeup I tried and I used it a few times but didnt know how to apply it and I put way way way to much on haha so I didnt like it. Then wanted to try it again and got stole from the party I had grrrrrr low life a$$holes.. I still have the box just not the actual stuff. Shelley do you use your fingers to apply or a sponge? I thinlk I tried a sponge but it didnt go well.

I think fingers work well. Now I wish I had it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will go down tomorrow and ask for a sample.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, were considering knocking down the wall that connects my room and the computer and just turning it into one big room for me, since I pretty much have both of the rooms.

Pizza pop? I like hot pockets!


----------



## TylerD

Haha lucky you. My room is farelly big, I donno what my dad is doing out there. Just being annoying hhaha.

Yes I love pizza pockets. Hot pockets, pizza pops are gross. To much stuff inside it makes it taste yucky haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha. My room is really tiny, no walking space which is bad when my room is such a mess.

I've never heard of pizza pops.. is it like a lollipop?


----------



## Shelley

That sucks it was stolen, hate people who do that. I use a sponge. What I do is dot a very tiny amount of foundation on my face- cheeks, chin, nose and forehead, and blend downwards with a sponge. If I need more coverage will add a little more foundation, built it up slowly if needed. With Natural FX, you only need a tiny amount, a little goes a long way. Fingers work well, but for me I find a sponge blends it in more.


----------



## TylerD

Shelley I think you need to do a tutorial video for me hahaha. You sound like a pro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will use a sponge then when trying it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..

Jess this is what pizza pops look like. They look good but they are gross after a while because of all the crap in it yuck.... It makes me gag alot because there is to much sauce and meat and cheese.


----------



## mintesa

yeah i know all that parent talk yadi ya! we dont even listen to it, it goes out on the other ears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> eventually we will all grow up in our own pace, and we will become what we are. i run away from my mom when i was 17 or something. it was just getting annoying, and her stupid BF too.


----------



## Jesskaa

sounds awful... I ate a small tv dinner for lunch today and it was discusting! but we have no food in our house whatsoever.

And im so lazy to clean my room I'll do it tomorrow maybe.


----------



## TylerD

Anna where did you go when you ran away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Im doing the same thing, except to Israel haha I have a place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Naw its not running away. My mom knows, so dooes my dad but still its like an exciting thought so lets not ruin it for me haha only kidding.

Ya I know JEss i got no food in here either im dieing haha its so sad


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, I get away during the summer I go to massachutes and spent time with my aunt and all my cousins. I love summer...

My mom is refusing to by food until we 'all stop eating like hogs' according to here.


----------



## TylerD

What does that mean stop eating like hot dogs??

All in favour Shelley should do a tutorial video say I.... IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Well there you have it, the crowd has spoken. I was thinking about it but then realized nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa

cool bigger room.


----------



## TylerD

Anna you know whats cool. You have 1,573 posts and I have well I did until this post here but aI did have 1,537 haha now it will be 38 how crazy is that... Its like the same but backwords.. anyways ya


----------



## mintesa

how many are you in the family?


----------



## Jesskaa

No, not hotdogs silly. Hogs like pigs.

Theres 4 all together.


----------



## TylerD

lmao oh my bad hahaha, well im going to eat supper whooooooooooo


----------



## mintesa

lol you will overrun me by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol then propose to her that you will carry her grocery shopping too, and you may continue to eat like hogs.

starting to live with a man is also one thing. they dont eat like hogs they eat like Superherohogs!


----------



## TylerD

Im done mmmmmmm.... It was delicious sorda hahah.

Tomorrow I am going to shoppers and getting Natural fx sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Whatcha eat?


----------



## michal_cohen

im eating ice cream

i can eat ice cream all day

crazy me eatin' ice cream in 02:21


----------



## Jesskaa

Icream!?!? what kind of icecream?.. man I wish we had some.


----------



## TylerD

I ate burgers and fries home made mmmmmmmmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so good.....

Michal I wish I could eat ice cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a mcflurry the other day, but I can only have it like once every couple months otherwise turns my face into crazy car wreck haha and its true.... Its because of the sugar and dairy... I cant handle both those at once. But enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Almost 2:30 and eating ice cream hehe sounds awesome


----------



## Jesskaa

sounds very good!

My lips are so chapped!


----------



## michal_cohen

its chocalte vanilla and pistachio





ymmmmmmmm

i can eat ice cream all day/night


----------



## Jesskaa

Yummmmmmmm.


----------



## michal_cohen

there a lot good ice cream without suger and they allso sweet

yes my apptite started in the middle of the night

i love to eat ice cream when its cold


----------



## Jesskaa

Im bored. Im debating to stay up tonight and watch my favorite show or go to bed.. and get sleep?? hmm.


----------



## TylerD

Isnt it only 8:00 pm there Jess hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why do you need to go to sleep so early?


----------



## Jesskaa

im not going to bed now, the show doesnt start until 10. And for me to get a decent amount of sleep I should go to bed at 9:30.

I think ahead of time.


----------



## TylerD

Oooooh.... I gotcha, ya for me to get a good sleep I need about 8 hrs also. I will be in bed by 9 tonight as well haha. I work at 7 which means I have to be up at 6.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate getting up so early.

Michal come over, im bored as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

why you are bored?


----------



## Jesskaa

I get up like 6:45. I'm always sleepy, I always sleep in math class too.

im not a morning person at all.


----------



## TylerD

Im not that bored Michal keeps me company through talking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill grab a deck of cards yay.

This was stole from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At my party..obviosuyl a girl, how low can you go to steal makeup that is just pathetic. Damn now I have to spend another 48 bucks or what ever to get this again CGRRRR


----------



## michal_cohen

crazy pepole

lucky cards


----------



## Jesskaa

somebody stole your makeup? thats pretty sad...


----------



## michal_cohen

this is kinda nice


----------



## Jesskaa

Ive done that before, you see jesus!


----------



## TylerD

Yes Michal that is a sweet illusion haha. It doesnt work great for me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just does it for a few seconds, but works awesome for some people especially if you look at a white piece of paper.

Jess isnt that sad?? I know... Seriously. how can you be happy knowing you are using someone els makeup.. thats so pitiful... Like thats just low. I wish i could have predicted that cuz i would have spit in it lmao.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hahaha. I'd feel weird waking up and shoving makeup on my face that I stole. Thats just be creepy.


----------



## TylerD

I know, same here... but oh well thats how some live their life and see no problem with it.. Stealing stuff all the time, I know I couldnt do it... But low lives sure have no problem doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

this is better one:


----------



## TylerD

Whatever is suppose to happen with that illusion isnt working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just see a red dot and some weird bricks hahah.

My finger is hurting from typing so much hahah


----------



## Jesskaa

Hahaha.

That was neat Michal.


----------



## michal_cohen

look just on the yellow dot in the middle and move your head


----------



## TylerD

I did Nothing happened???


----------



## Jesskaa

I think im going to stay up and watch the show tonight.


----------



## TylerD

whoooooooo you go girl lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha. Im watching Nick news "Staying safe online". Theres nothing on yet.


----------



## TylerD

Im struggling to keep my eyes open and im still hungry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont think im ever not hungry.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im always hungry. Im still ready to eat everything.


----------



## michal_cohen

my father is snoering from the living room

and im here drinking cola


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha Michal.

Yes Jess send me something to eat!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay sure, when you go gorcery shopping for my house I can send you whatever you'd like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

but if I go shopping why cant I keep what I want lmao???


----------



## Jesskaa

because I might want it.


----------



## TylerD

What if its olives?


----------



## Jesskaa

I like olives.


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## TylerD

Haha Michal... I like that pic.

Oh ya well you cant have olives.... Ill give you spinage if you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats a funny picture Michal!

I can so have olives if you buy them.

i dont want spinach, its nasty.


----------



## michal_cohen

there someone that think diffrent


----------



## TylerD

Im eating Froot Loops right now mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Popeye is my hero hehe... Next to superman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha i used to watch that show with my mom


----------



## TylerD

Im still sad about my stolen NaturalFX that stuff is almost 50 dollars I want to cry now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes I used to watch that show all the time haha, was a classic.. Now I Watch Will &amp; Grace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha Im watching saved by the bell.


----------



## Jesskaa

What am I talking about? Im not watching Saved by the bell.. Im watching full house..

hahahaha.


----------



## michal_cohen

YouTube - family guy popeye


----------



## TylerD

Haha I love that Michal

Jess FUll house is not a good show hahaha. Its too like mushy for my likeings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like a bit of action  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To sappy for me.


----------



## Jesskaa

I cant stand full house anymore, Ive seen every episode atleast 7 times or more. I also can't stand Boy meets world, because I finally realized how cheesy it is. But I do like saved by the bell.

I have all theese shows on DVD. haha.

But lately I've been watching Friends.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha I dont like any of those shows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To cheesy for me. Thats a good word

My fave sitcoms are Will &amp; Grave, King of Queens, Every loves Ray, My Boys well more like sex and the city... and those are great show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I watch king of queens somtimes and same with Everybody loves raymond.

I watch sex and the city! All the shows you mention come on tbs i think, haha.


----------



## pla4u

so whos around been tied up all day ...cant really stay long now ..


----------



## TylerD

I CANT SLEEP!!! DAMMIT!!! I tried!!! But cant frick haha. Im up now whatever.. Ill go into work a tired mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to go to work soon at 10


----------



## wifeywright

i cant sleep.. and i've been procrastinating all week on submitting my new work schedule (I recently quit my job and I'm about to work with a new company) My husband said he *might* switch to days soon.. and im scared that I'm going to pick the wrong schedule..and have to stick to it for 2mos and be miserable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

Where do you work Michal?


----------



## michal_cohen

im workin in a clothes shop


----------



## LVA

Don't tell him. ... he's a stalker .. lol

u can tell me though, I'm curious now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

what do you want to know?


----------



## MacForMe

Someone call my boss? Tell him I can go home? I'm too lazy today to really do anything.. Weekend was fun, what did you guys do?

Oh and hey Tyler! I met TNA's ABYSS saturday night, he is as huge in real life as he is on TV.. WOW!


----------



## Mina

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will call ur boss..u call my boss..I too not want to work today. :rotfl:

I came early today..my work start 9AM but came 30 min early. i was in my car put my sit back and went back to sleep for 45 min..LOL


----------



## bluebird26

I came early to work too so I can leave early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One day I came to work at 5 am and I left at noon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

Wow....nice job! What do you do?


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know what to do lately im tired at 20:00

and if im not going to sleep at the same moment i cant sleep all night


----------



## mintesa

im so cold. and when im cold my nose and feet get cold... damn, i feel like dying.


----------



## han

dont die anna..haha hows it going today


----------



## darkh3av3n

Yay... I love the "dont let this thread die" threads... they are soo fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also on a side note... everyone should check out the Secret Santa Gift Exchange thread.. some of the lucky ladies have already received their gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i went to sleep

and now im a weak


----------



## Jesskaa

Im back from school.


----------



## michal_cohen

how was your day?


----------



## Jesskaa

Mine was pretty good, I'm pretty tired. But how was your day?


----------



## michal_cohen

ok

i worked today just four houres insted of 7(they didnt needed me there today)

and than i returend home anf went to sleep


----------



## Jesskaa

Mmm.. sleep so you can stay up all night long?


----------



## michal_cohen

yes

honestly im a night person

i hate the morning


----------



## Jesskaa

Same here, only with school i have to force myself to fall asleep.

isnt fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

once i fell a sleep in class

and the teacher saw that and start to ask me q about the lesson

and i was to tired to answer:tocktock:

(well the lesson started in 7)


----------



## Mina

NOT FAIR..where do u work?


----------



## TylerD

My face looks f**ked today for some reason, all spotty grrrr. I didnt put any makeup on though maybe thats why. Anyways whats up peeps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always end up sleeping in class.

Hi tylerr!


----------



## Mina

Hi Tyler


----------



## TylerD

I had a bad day at work today. Some lady kept complaining to me that she isnt loosing weight... It was getting very very frusterating.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. maybe the lasy doesnt understand that it takes time and effort?

I have to give my progress report to my mom and i got good grades all but one in science i got an E and im still trying to figure out how..


----------



## TylerD

Ya I dunno what her problem is. She eats very unhealthy thats why.

Tonight Im gonna have a big supper hopefully!! Im hungry, havent eaten today.

Its nice outside atleast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I will go for a jog later.


----------



## michal_cohen

maybe she isnt loosing weight caz she keep eating food

does she tught about that

i wish i was there


----------



## Jesskaa

I forgot my progress report at school! opps!

Well a big dinner is always good.


----------



## michal_cohen

what?

you likes joging ?

you are a perfect guy:sdrop: :thumbsup2:


----------



## Shelley

Well the highlight of my evening last night was... I passed out in Shoppers Drug Mart. I have a bad cold and figured I would get some fresh air, go for a walk, plus had to get some photos developed. I remember feeling dizzy and the next thing I knew I was on the floor. When I came to all these people were standing over me and someone said call an ambulance, but I said no. Anyways someone was kind enough to drive me home, short jaunt up the street. My head has a nice bump, I think I will head back to bed. :ill:


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh i hope you start feeling better!


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Michal  hehe I like to jog

My god Shelley that is terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im sorry to hear that. I hope you start feeling better.... wow... I am finally over my cold thank god it lasted a long time almost 2 weeks about. If I could take your cold I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

wow that scary

did you went to a docktor about it

i passed out once

i was with my mom in a wood store

i felt dizzy and i woke up on the floor and just start laughing dont know why

since than i try to avoid close places with strong smells(wood lather....)


----------



## Shelley

It is scary when you pass out, especially in public places. Those wood stores do have strong smells. Glad you were okay.

No I didn't go see a doctor. I think I was feeling weak from the cold and passed out. I do have a headache and some dizziness, and nice lump on my head. I guess if it becomes worse I will see one. My neighbour is a nurse and she said I may have a mild concussion from banging my head, but I will wait and see how I feel. Thanks for asking!


----------



## TylerD

Well I hope all is well Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dont let this thread die  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

this thread will never die

caz im never a sleep


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Michal how do you make it through work with the amount of sleep you get haha If I got anything less then 8 hrs which I did last night I would be dead at work which I was today. Your crazy I tell you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

You poor thing! Is love giving you insomnia?? lol...


----------



## Jesskaa

Theres only like a 30 some post difference between our threads now.


----------



## MacForMe

Does someone wanna go clean out my fridge and then go foodshopping for me? I'm mecha-lazy and don't wanna..

Did everyone get the day off after I called your bosses? HA HA HA.. no? me either..

I'm off on wednesday.. 2 MD appointments.. At least I don't have to go back to Dr.Mean! I met one of his patients tonite at Physical Therapy, she hates him as much as I do.. hmm.. jerky doctor.


----------



## bluebird26

I work at a newspaper, copydesk editor

I just realized about the number of pages in this threat, wow!


----------



## TylerD

Hi Bluebird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MacForMe

Hey Tyler.. whats good?

I left you a note on like page 54! LOL! wow, theres 2 pages in btween the posts.. this is a monster thread! Seriously!

I have to get more Sue Devitt Primer.. IF you are good boy, i will RAOK you a whopping sample of it.. what you think?


----------



## TylerD

Oh thats so awesome you got to meet him... is he nice??? Damn i bet hes huge haha I would be terrified thats great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YOu are so lucky!!!

Also what do you mean what is good?? Did I say that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Time for supper YAY BE BACK!!


----------



## bluebird26

Have a nice and delicious supper !

I just ate these Kashi oatmeal chocolate cookies and they are the best ones I've ever have, I just had two and I'm actually really proud of myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## lynnda

I hope you are feeling better Shelley! :flowers: :sunshine:


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## Shelley

I hate mean doctors. We all have bad days and I am sure they have plenty, but some of them are just plain mean and jerky.


----------



## Jesskaa

I think I'll be in bed early tonight! im so sleepy.


----------



## michal_cohen

yay im sleepy too


----------



## Kathy

That sounds like it would be fun!! Is it?


----------



## Jesskaa

Michal.. your sleepy?!? no way! haha, just kidding. I'm ready to go to bed but its early..


----------



## pla4u

Iv been bustin ass peeling up carpet....ooohhh my aching back ...what a drag it is getting old...


----------



## Kathy

Michal, where do you find all these pretty graphics you use?


----------



## michal_cohen

here it is;

Lips Myspace Comments - Lips Comment Graphic Codes for Myspace

its for my space but you can put them where ever you want

i said im sleepy

but i didnt say that im gonna sleep






its 3 at the morning in here but im not sleepy

im not sleepy

not sleepy

sleepy

sleep

:9: :9: :9: :9: :9: :9:


----------



## Kathy

Did it work?? Cool...

&lt;(http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k6...funny037.jpg);

No...how do you do it once you find one you like??


----------



## michal_cohen

just take the image with the mouse


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, you'll be up all nigh chattin with tyler, wont you Michal?

Im personally ready to go to bed but im holding it in there!


----------



## Saja

Im so tired...I cant believe there are so many pages to this thread...they should mkae it a sticky....i hate sentences, i typpe in here like its msn

Le sigh.....


----------



## Kathy

Drag it with the mouse?? What?? Into my post??


----------



## michal_cohen

yesss






the night is over

now its 3:20

in more 6 hours i need to be at work

yes


----------



## pla4u

I have tomorow off work I will need it to recover from working on my Sons house and the long drive home...


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahh 6 more? .. Its so late in israel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yep 03:30

now its very early


----------



## Jesskaa

Its only 8:28pm here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh snap I've made 1,000 posts!


----------



## Saja

OH man i hate those people that go on a makeover shw, then freak out when people try to change stuff about them


----------



## michal_cohen

congrats


----------



## Jesskaa

CAREBEARS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i love carebears

thats the first show that i remember that i watched as a kid


----------



## Jesskaa

I used to watch Barney, But i did get into the carebears eventually.


----------



## michal_cohen

:laughing:

i watched care bears 24 years ago ............................


----------



## Jesskaa

Care bears were about 5 years ago maybe.. I would have been 7.


----------



## pla4u

Care Bears? Barney? what about SCOOBY DOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

scooby doo was cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

now that a classic






i allso saw as a kid:














i was 2 years old


----------



## pla4u

REALLY SMURFFY PICS!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

:laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

Awwww love them pictures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

Smurfing Great....


----------



## michal_cohen

and my fiveorit carton:


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay... I'm off to bed. I cannot stay awake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

goodnight, or day whatever it is where you live.

so chat with you all tomorrow after school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

and sweet dreams


----------



## pla4u

Goodnite Jess :hug: sleep well...

GARFIELD!!! MY FAVORITE CAT!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

you gotta love the cat!


----------



## pla4u

Garfield is Smurfin SMURFY!


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

im tired

its 04:41 and i need to be at work at 10

but i have some "sick days" that i didnt use

so i will stay here


----------



## TylerD

I went out with friends for supper and my brothers friend Doug (chineese guy) Danced haha he was amazing.. Like usher... I think I wanna marry him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Naw thats for Michal...but still he was aweosme hhehe whats up peeps?


----------



## pla4u

not much hapening...just smirfin arond..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hey

at least you had a good time

you are soooooo perfect

noooooo

behond perfect

they should do a word on you

when pepole will want to say something that he is more than perfect

they will say

its so perfect

tyler perfect


----------



## usersassychick0

on the 22nd, the day we get out of school, we are having this amazing talent show, haha. its going to be soo funny, cause honestly-nobody in our school has any talent! There is this kid who is in love with sean desman and he thinks he is soo cool....you get the picture!


----------



## michal_cohen

:rotfl:


----------



## pla4u

hey I gota get some sleep...goodnite guys :hug:


----------



## TylerD

Haha im confussed Rachelle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well good luck with that talent show hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Michal thanks for the kind words your so sweet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0

goodnight paual!!!

haha why are you confused tyler?? Don't you know what a talent show is??


----------



## jeansguyokc

Hope everyone has had a great day. I have been busy, but it is a good busy.


----------



## michal_cohen

sweet dreams


----------



## TylerD

Night Paula  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im a bit tired but all is well hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Goodnight.


----------



## TylerD

Nighty Night Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you are going to bed hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you are saying good night to someone then my bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Oh don't mind me, my head is not screwed on right and is sore.:tocktock: I'm saying goodnight to everyone on MUT.


----------



## TylerD

Well dont be to hard on yourself hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a good sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And feel proud cuz you got NaturalFX even though maybe you are still sore and sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... But still rest up and get better is the best thing you can do yay!! Nighty night.


----------



## usersassychick0

ok adios!!! I need to sleep, soo bad (this weekend I didn't get home until 1:30am and didn't go to bed until 3:40am!!!!!!)


----------



## TylerD

Alright nighty night Rachelle Sleep well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

sweet dreams tyler:glasses:


----------



## jeansguyokc

Morning Delphine! Doing great here, but it is only 4:31am.


----------



## Noir Sakura

Today is Tuesday.

That means tomorrow is Wednesday, Hump Day.

I like Hump Day.


----------



## michal_cohen

have a awsome day:laughing:


----------



## tadzio79

Good morning everyone!!!

whoa, that's early! were you able to get enough sleep last nite?


----------



## Mina

Good Afternoon...I can't wait to go home today. Today is my brother's birthday. I am gone give him surprise.


----------



## Geek

I re-pImPed my profile today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## michal_cohen

niceeeeee


----------



## Mina

that's just tight profile u have


----------



## bluebird26

Time to go home woohoo! I feel like a taking a nap and then I'm playing Sims again, I let an old couple die last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

:scared:


----------



## TylerD

Nice profile Tony that looks trippy haha.

Im hungry again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think im always hungry. I had a stomach ache earlier not sure why, but now im ready to eat again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Probably will eat hot dogs!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

i have the best profile ever


----------



## TylerD

Michal I love your profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for putting up the pics of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No problem... I love your new avatar. Look so pretty there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you:sunshine: :icon_redf so much

i love your profile too :thumbsup2: :smilehappyyes:

:1f:


----------



## Jesskaa

Ah Michal, thats a gorgeous avatar!


----------



## Mina

I agree michal love ur avatar.

it's time for me to go home..yay!


----------



## Geek

mine is better LOL


----------



## TylerD

Hmmm Tony I dunno haha. Yours is creative with the T Rex saying mut but Michal's is eye candy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX

Hi everybody. I'm dead tired. :doze:


----------



## michal_cohen

tyler your so sweet

but i just wanted to say to tony maybe he beat me in the avatar picture

but he cant beat my profile pictures

my profile is heaven

i just woke up from a nap

so im not tired

maybe you should nap too


----------



## KristieTX

Michal, you look so pretty in your avatar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

hello!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you :laughing:

everybody put their pictures

so i decided to do the same

hi jess:laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Michal!


----------



## TylerD

Ya we can all agree Michal is stunning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  . I have a pic up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not a close up shot of my face though ahha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Hey Jess whats up homie?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hi Tyler.


----------



## TylerD

Whats up with Jess??? How was school


----------



## Jesskaa

School was okay. How was your day?


----------



## michal_cohen

> Ya we can all agree Michal is stunning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  . I have a pic up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not a close up shot of my face though ahha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .
> ii will love to see a new picture of you
> 
> you are gorgeous


----------



## TylerD

Thats good. My day was boring haha but its all good. You dont see very talkitive Jess... everything is ok yes??

Michal I will take a close up in a couple days, my face isnt all that good right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But maybe I will becasue it will be small on my avatar anyways. So maybe I will take one now.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I know. Just dont feel normal, i dont know if everything is okay.

blah.


----------



## TylerD

Sorry to h ear that Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We all get days where we just feel like crap. Im sure you will feel better. The worst is when you dont know what is bothering you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I hope you start to feel better soon though.


----------



## michal_cohen

i loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove your picture

your gorgeous


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks tyler. Yeah I know this feeling sucks pretty bad but I cant seem to get out of it.

Nice Avatar btw.


----------



## TylerD

Awe thanks Michal  I do admitt it looks alot better small then it does big haha... I wasnt going to post it after seeing it all big but then as it got smaller it got better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anything happen out of the usual or no?? Just feeling down?


----------



## pla4u

Hi guys just poped in to see whats up....sorry to hear you have "the blahs" Jess

I like yout new avitar Michal

and Tyler...somtimed borring days are a blessing..


----------



## michal_cohen

jess this is for you:


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. I have been talking to a friend that I havent talked to in like 2 years or more. And its just kinda feels weird, but I dont know if its a good or bad weird. Me and her have nothing in common anymore, and were way different.

I guess i didnt realize how much everything changed till she started asking me questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ahh me too paula, me too.

haha thanks Michal. I lovee the carebears!


----------



## michal_cohen

you look good anyway

you know that

but i am here just in case you will forget


----------



## TylerD

Ya thats to bad Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To be friends with someone, and then lose contact then find out you have lost interest in the same things Because people sure do change alot. But im sure you have got other friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ANd you can still talk to her. Just because you both have diff things in common doesnt mean you cant be friends unless its really bad differences but you can still talk with her over msn and stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And at the same time talk with us here who you do have things in common with. For example you and me both hate socks.

BTW Thanks Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know your here hehe I will never forget about you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX

Sorry you're feeling bad, Jess. I've had the blahs really bad for a few days now myself.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know that people change, but some of the changing sucks. Because she liked to ask me questions and it was all good until she said "Are you still close to your brother" and I paused for awhile and told her i had to go. I know she didnt know any better to ask that question but i really hated it &amp; I didnt want to explain anything to her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just.. I dont know..blahhhh.. and it got my to thinking and stuff.. just blahh.

Thanks Kristie, i hope you get out of the blahs too.


----------



## TylerD

Ya changing can suck, but sometimes its really good. We cant all stay young forever. Its been a while since ive talked to alot of my friends from high school like 2 years, everytime I hear about some of them its always a huge change. One if getting married.. But its for the best that we change. Just scarry sometimes cuz it can happen so fast.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I know. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.

i wish i could sleep the rest the week away.


----------



## Kathy

Excessive sleeping is a sign of depression. I know this. I've done it on many an occasion. Chin up girl! Sometimes we outgrow friends. sad, but that's how life is.


----------



## Jesskaa

You mean wanting to over sleep? Or accutally doing it?

thanks.


----------



## TylerD

Ya Jess dont worry be happpy, itsjust a way of life. Everyone changes, sometimes its sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if we are down everytime a friend changes then that is alot of down time. Im sure you have changed alot to her to. Think of it as a good thing.


----------



## Kathy

Actually doing it.

Like your new avatars, btw Michal and Tyler.


----------



## KristieTX

Thanks Jess. I understand exactly how you feel. I'm going through that with a friend right now too and it really sucks. Not the particular reason I'm down, but it contributes to it.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. Its just hard seeing it as a good thing.

blaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

I don't know if I'd be able to call it a good thing either. But, more look at it as part of life. That's what it is. People change and sometimes you stick together and sometimes you move on. Sometimes you also just need a little space or distance from it to gain some perspective.


----------



## TylerD

Sometimes I look and im happy i ditched some of my old friends. Lots of them did some bad stuff I used to find funny and I hear they still do and im glad im outta that because if I stuck with them I wouldnt have had time to change into what I am. Sometimes its good to brach off and just be who you want to be and not what others want you to be.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I just hate this part of life.

know. But its just well weird, now.. she was always the goody-goody.. and now.. she's not. I'm not sure if I even want to talk to her anymore, its depressing.

its only been about maybe 3 and half years, I didnt think a person could literally change _so _much.

But I should have known that.


----------



## TylerD

Thats weird you mention that. 2 years ago in high school I knew this girl named Dayna and she was a very book smart girl, straight A's and super shy and quiet and had no friends.. Last I heard from a couple friends say they saw her at the bar and she had tattoos all over her back and was like grinding every guy there or lots of them. She wasnt a close friend, but I know if she was I would have been taken back by it. But im sure you got lots of friends so dont let it worry you to much. It must hurt if you 2 were close but in life we have to move on from things we dont want to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But its for the best sometimes.


----------



## usersassychick0

Hello, just checking in!

Jesskaa, I hope your situation will turn out of the better! I had a pretty rough year, last year with a "friend". we would go weeks at a time not saying a word, and it happened like 6 times. All of them having to do with her lying and making up stories to make herself appear better, and twisting what ppl say. We haven't fought this year---yet lol. I have seen many people do complete transformations(including myself) but its unavoidable. But since you 2 are talking again, that must mean a least one of you wants to regain this friendship, and make it work! wish ya all the best!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I hate those kind of stories. I mean, its weird how people can be so smart with school and not turn themselves into anything.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> blahhhhh again.

Thanks Rachelle.

Matter afact thank you all once again for helping me try feel better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

My comp is freezing im talking to my australia friend on the computer... So sorry guys I cant keep up Hi peeps!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Well guys.. I think Im going to go to bed.. Hopefully when I talk to you all tomorrow I'll be a better mood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW tyler, I think your thread is ahead of mine now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0

Yeah same here, I has just going to log off and have somethin to eat, goodnight everyone!


----------



## TylerD

Night both of you!!! NIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! I think my thread is ahead of yours to Jess hehehe.


----------



## pla4u

Goodnite gus, Im really beet too dont know how much longer I will last..


----------



## StrangerNMist

Hi

And

Goodbye


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hi and Bye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to sleep

i need to be at work in 3 hours

so i guss i sleep an hour


----------



## TylerD

Yes I am also going Im really tired. Sorry Michal we didnt have much talk time through PM's I was on the mic with my australian friend all night it was so hard to focus on both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did the best I could. I hadnt talked to him in a long time. Micha I think we neeed to get you on mic soon hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nighty night sweets.


----------



## michal_cohen

nighty night my love


----------



## Shelley

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## michal_cohen

mcdonald duck(duck in hebru its flat)


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

how are you today?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm doing much better then I was yesterday, what about you?


----------



## michal_cohen

im fine

just woke from a nap

i added some things to my myspace page(games and stuff)

but i couldnt put music

how can i do it?


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats awsome!

You know were it says "Home Browse Search Invite..." ...ect? You click 'music'

and you'll see a search place.


----------



## michal_cohen

ok ill will go there now


----------



## Jesskaa

Mkay!


----------



## StrangerNMist

We finally get to see exactly what's under the Jolly Green Giant's skirt!


----------



## michal_cohen

i did it :rockwoot: :rockwoot:

thanks jess you rock:laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay! thanks! you do too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hahaha jolly green .


----------



## michal_cohen

here it is:

www.myspace.com/136490723


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh looks very very good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good song choice!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks


----------



## Jesskaa

no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i love this mr bean christmas apisode

Mr Bean-Christmas Video

funny


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i found this awsome site

for myspace and he got nice things:

Cute Myspace Layouts, Retro Myspace Layouts, Tiny/Skinny/Thin Myspace Layouts, Myspace Fashion Layouts, Myspace Icons Layouts, Scenic Myspace Layouts, Summer Myspace Layouts


----------



## TylerD

Ill be home in an hour and we can all talk YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, that is a good site!


----------



## michal_cohen

ceck this out:

*On The Edge: Cola Can Trick *

On The Edge: Cola Can Trick Video


----------



## Jesskaa

well that was intresting... haha im gunna try that sometime!


----------



## Shelley

Ha ha! I remember watching this episode on TV, so funny. Thanks for sharing. :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Mina

Hello all..


----------



## han

whAts uP TyleR


----------



## Jesskaa

No way! Han posted in here.


----------



## han

yes girl!!! f*** that piss off ghost i brought some amo


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## Kathy

Hi Michal...that's a cool pic. Where's Tyler tonight?


----------



## usersassychick0

Hey everyone hows it going? (i'm not going to stay long)


----------



## michal_cohen

tyler with his friends


----------



## Kathy

Aww....he'll be home soon. What ghost Han??


----------



## michal_cohen

what is time in us right now 8 in the evning?

here its 4 at the morning 2 hours befor sunrise


----------



## Kathy

Well..where I am in NY it's 9pm. 4am there?? Have you been up all night??


----------



## michal_cohen

yepppppp


----------



## Kathy

You're crazy. :kopfkratz: You better take care of yourself. You don't want to wind up getting sick or something. :ill: And I don't mean lovesick. :inlove:


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant fall a sleep if im not talkin' with him first

just cant

i cant help it

im crazy b'out the boy


----------



## Kathy

I know sweetie. I see that. lol...Wish I could help you, but long distance relationships are hard. Especially across continents!!


----------



## michal_cohen

we will meet 3-4 month from now (holdin fingers)


----------



## bluebird26

3-4 months is so close, It will be exciting to see you guys together!


----------



## michal_cohen

yea

i cant wait

:yey: :yey: :thumbsup2: :12: :rolleyess: :sdrop: :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf

i need to do so much things..................


----------



## Kathy

Take lots of pics so we can see! What do your parents say?


----------



## pla4u

WOW I wish I could see when you first lay eyes on each other in person...would be a cool pic or vidio..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

:inlove: :inlove: :inlove3: :w00t: :4: :4: :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf

well

i dont have a mom she died a year ago

but my dad very happy for me

and im always talkin' about tye


----------



## Kathy

Awww....I'm soo sorry to hear that. That must be really hard! :hugss: :hug:


----------



## michal_cohen

she's in a better place now

and she will live forever in my heart


----------



## Kathy

Jeez...I feel like a schmuck for asking now....:sadno: :shot: :rolleyes1: Maybe I should just go to bed.


----------



## michal_cohen

naaaaaaa

its allright i dont have nothing to hide


----------



## Kathy

Me either...I'm an open book. Sorta kinda. lol... Do you have to work today?


----------



## michal_cohen

yes

but im so sad that i didnt spoke with t tonight

i will go the docktor so she will give me a day off

i just cant sleep

maybe i just stay at home and try to sleep


----------



## Kathy

It's a long day to not have any sleep at all. Maybe he was tired too and went to bed when he got home. Only 10 more posts and I'll have 1,000. Yeah!!


----------



## michal_cohen

probebly he sleeping like an angel right now

( mmm my angel )

1000 posts goooooooooooooooooooooooo kaville

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:

you can do it

only today i did 30 -40 posts


----------



## Kathy

I went a little crazy today. I was on at work alot when I should have been actually working. Can't do that too much...


----------



## michal_cohen

:glasses:

you desrve it

you work to hard i can tell


----------



## Kathy

Not really!! lol... Sometimes. It goes in spurts. But...it IS almost 1:00am here and I have to work tomorrow. See you later Michal. Try and get some SLEEP!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist

Just a blurb...

Today was rather monumental, because my husband decided to do the exact speed limit today, instead of driving like a granny! I congratulated him with a pat on the back, and a proud smile. I wonder if he'll decide to try doing this in the truck, but I doubt it.

I'm praying that he'll get the night auditor job at the local hotel in town.

It's next to the huge state office in town, and it's equally as ritzy as the state office. One of my aunts had her engagement party there, and I attended a Marine Ball with an ex. It was fun, but I'm not fond of putting on a skirt so it was kind of a bummer. I've put in a couple of applications myself. Hopefully one (or both of us) will get a call back. (Has fingers crossed.)

I've also been doing some much needed job hunting. I've even went out of town, which is fun because I don't mind doing a little bit of exploring, and while filling out applications; I checked out some of the local colleges and scheduled some tours for myself. I want to be able to meld a career in business with a career in makeup, and see what comes of it.

This week I learned that my cousin Randi cheated on her husband with some guy that she met online. (The thing about Randi is that she always has a replacement, just in case things go sour. Ask her former boyfriend Rocky. **frown**) From what I heard, she had a huge arguement with him, and as revenge she spilled the beans and he promptly packed up the essentials and made a mad dash for the door. Do I blame him? Nope.

Oh yeah, this new guy also has a LOVELY track record. This lovely fella's file includes aggarvated assault on a mentally ill person, identity theft, and burglary.

I guess my cousins have a thing for jail birds. Is she going to disappear with this guy, and marry him too? I'm curious...


----------



## TylerD

Bah I missed out today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stupid viruses...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who hates viruses say I haha...


----------



## michal_cohen

i


----------



## StrangerNMist

Viruses suck, digital and/or otherwise. :ill:


----------



## Kathy

You're too funny!! That's quite the family saga you have going on there. Hope you or your hubby get the job!


----------



## MacForMe

Hi guys--

How is everyone today? We have NO bosses here in our office so we are screwing around and doing nothing!

I was out yesterday and got TWO shots of Cortisone in my shoulder.. that really HURTS!! YUCK!

Not done xmas shopping yet. I think so I will get finished this weekend when i go to the outlets.. lets hope!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

some nice pictures that i found:


----------



## pla4u

Wow I like the pics Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

PLUSONE AND THE OPRAH MADNESS:add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

and some more:































lol :add_wegbrech:


----------



## AprilRayne

HAHA! That's funny!


----------



## Kathy

Wow...Michal. Those pics are beautiful!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

i will serch for more







here some more:


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## han

jess where you at girl!! and anna


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Han!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I fell asleep so early yesterday!


----------



## han

i was feeling bad last night but i feel better today


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Hello!


----------



## AprilRayne

hey Han, Shelly and Jesskaa!! What's up??


----------



## KimC2005

Can't believe this thread is still alive and kicking!


----------



## Shelley

Hello AprilRayne, how are you?

I am drinking Seagrams Strawberry Cream Swirls (Vodka Cooler), they are so good!


----------



## Jesskaa

Nothing much here.


----------



## AprilRayne

I know, we should kill it now that Tyler won't be on much for a while!! LOL


----------



## han

nothing just posting!! and eat me dinner


----------



## AprilRayne

I'm doing alright! You?? I'm just waiting for the work day to be over! Those drinks sound good! I don't drink, but they still sound good!! LOL


----------



## han

yeah we gonna take over the thread and throw a party while tyler is gone..haha


----------



## Shelley

I'm feeling tired, bit stressed today. Yes those Seagrams drinks are yummy!


----------



## StrangerNMist

That sounds delicious! That's what I call a drink!


----------



## Harlot

Yeah same here. I skipped most of todays meals except some cereal in the morning inorder to eat shrimp alfredo sort of guilt-free! Lol, it was worth it.


----------



## StrangerNMist

This thread is giving me the munchies, lol.

Hehe, and anything with alfredo in it is worth it, hehe!


----------



## han

hey where did every body go??? i guess to eat..haha


----------



## pla4u

hummmmm I gota go see what I can scrounge up for supper...


----------



## Shelley

Too lazy to cook tonight so it will be simple.... Bacon n' eggs for supper.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

And I just had to read this thread when you guys were discussing food...I am sooo hungry right now - I am totally going home and fixing myself some grub!!


----------



## StrangerNMist

MMmmmm, now that sounds good! Haven't had a good breakfast in awhile...


----------



## han

gee i just got over a stomach virus and havent eat in 3 days so today i was in heaven eating..


----------



## AprilRayne

I don't know what I'm making for dinner yet! I made stuffed green peppers last night and they were delish! My son even ate one!! LOL I have left overs so maybe we'll have that again! The groceries are running low and I don't feel like grocery shopping tonight!


----------



## StrangerNMist

Hey, nothing wrong with stuffed green peppers! Those sound REALLY good right now...


----------



## pla4u

lets see I found some tater tots and a couple pork chops....


----------



## daer0n

ANYONE NEED SOME?


----------



## michal_cohen

me me me:rotfl: me me


----------



## daer0n




----------



## pla4u

HA HA YEA I could use some :laughing:


----------



## Mina

I Want Oneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## usersassychick0

yeahh,,,,so if you could just slip me one...that'd be great. :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

Im so sleepy. Im going to bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll be able to chat forever with you all tomorrow.

Thank goodness tomorrow is friday!


----------



## pla4u

Oh Im sorry I missed you Jess Have a good nite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0

Hey, hows everything? I just updated my profile!


----------



## michal_cohen

great profile

love your new profile picture

i just cant sleep its 04:53 in here


----------



## usersassychick0

aww, thx michal! I wish I could stay up that late, I'd fall asleep!


----------



## Artisticchik

I just hate it when I have the munchies but nothing I eat is what I want. Or what you really want is not in the house and the store that has it is closed. Gah!


----------



## TylerD

Alright I will try to make it on every day or couple days at my friends house. He works a movie theatre Its cam haha who met woody harrelson so whenever he doesnt work and is free I will come over... But I cant just sit on the comp the entire time thats kind of ruid hehehe... I am hoping to have my comp up withion the next 2 weeks even if I have to get my moms old one... I should be on tomorow night around 8:00 pm for 30 minutes or so Cuz imhanging out with him


----------



## daer0n

LOL! who doesn't hey? :add_wegbrech:

I'll make sure to work something up for you lol, i could use some of them every day lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

some cute enimas:




















































http://uploaded.fresh.co.il/2006/01/21/80424297.jpg

http://uploaded.fresh.co.il/2006/01/21/92818127.jpg


----------



## pla4u

I love pics like these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Plusone And The Peaches





SCROLL TO THE RIGHT-------&gt;


----------



## Noir Sakura

The boy with the tiger pic is really cute.

I'mhungry. Going to make a hoagie.


----------



## AprilRayne

HAHA! Where do you get these? Where do you get your cool smilies too??


----------



## daer0n

haha, i got some of the "Plusone" series from the deviantart website, i used to be a member there but you can find millions of pictures there, like those and some more, it's an art website so it has a lil bit of everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the smilies, i have tonnes on my photobucket account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thats where i get them from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## usersassychick0

hhaha thx, much appreciated. But umm ahemmm, I might need a rush delivery on those! If ya know what I mean...


----------



## michal_cohen

i love that picture


----------



## Jesskaa

ahh lovely photo.


----------



## Kathy

I'm bored. What's going on peeps??


----------



## michal_cohen

love your new avatar jess

nothing much its 4 at the morning

im not working today:rockwoot:

and im in my piveriot place- mut abcorus

(i must learn to write better)

ok im alone

so here a few enima photos



















































http://images.nana.co.il/upload/112005/IsraBlog/168478/posts/4135148.jpg

http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs8/i/2005/321/1/8/Shiny_ness_by_kathy100.jpg

http://fs4.deviantart.com/i/2005/137/3/c/_hack_Black_Rose_Rena_by_kathy100.jpg

http://images.deviantart.com/i/2003/8/6/7/Whished_Kiss.jpg


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks!


----------



## prettypretty

awww! the looks of her eyes are so amazing!

Thanx!


----------



## michal_cohen

im so bored its 05:13 right now, its cold

and i need to be at my grandma at 7-8

i hate to go to her

she love to ask all thoes silly q

why you dont look for another job?

when i was your age i was married with 3 children

blha blha blha.......

i dont even answer to her q

caz she repet on them over &amp; over again

and if i will say something she dont want to hear she will start to cry

i prefer to stay home and sleep


----------



## prettypretty

michal_cohen i think ur grandma cares alot about you..if she dosn't love u she won't bother herself with all that question!!

We should be very nice to our grandmas and granpas.no matter what they said to us..i wish i have a gandma


----------



## pla4u

Grandma just cares ...wants the best for you dear.....I know , naging and all the questions are reallly anoying,, I hope I dont get to anoying with my grandchildren...


----------



## Kathy

Married with 3 children at 23?? WOW...

Btw..Michal, from the other thread. Your real life isn't THAT bad is it???


----------



## michal_cohen

im 26

my grandma get married when she was 14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well i dont crazy about my job but a least i got some money, no?

i just dont want kids

and if she will know it she will kill me

she just bagin me all the time

she ask me if i want to eat and i say no

but she will make me food anyway

and tea and cookies and salad

no mattar what i say she just dont listen caz she think that im wrong and she right

and she always love to speak about other pepole

look she got married ,she work in this compeny ,she got a car, she was at the army

and she give my pone numbers to guys(i chance my no 3 month ago and didnt gave it to her)

i think that family should be your safe wall

not your enemy

well everybody got a bad life at some point

since my mom died almost a year ago

my brother moved to my granma

my dad dont work

and im the only one who work,clean and pay the billes(my dad have some money sometimes)

thanks god for mut

all the greatest pepole in the world is here

and im a visetor

its heaven to me

i found here my angel


----------



## pla4u

Well she does sound really intence!!!!


----------



## Kathy

I'm sorry things seem so rough for you. I agree our family should be our safety net, not our enemy. But sometimes the people we're closest to are the ones we struggle with the most. One saying that helps me when I'm down that I always remember and come back to is..."this too shall pass". Everything passes, eventually. keep on postin', mut will be here. (And Tyler will be back soon. :15hg: )


----------



## michal_cohen

yes she is

and when you say something she dont want to hear she like :eusa_whistle:

what did you say dear i didnt heard you

talk to my good ear

thanks

you see everyone here is so nice and kind(so diffrent than the pepole in my life)

i just love you pepole

yes i miss tyler hope he will be here soon caz i need to go:scared:


----------



## daer0n

last thing i post tonight, cause i am tired and going to bed, but this is funny lol :rotfl:


----------



## bluebird26

OH My! lol


----------



## TylerD

Just at my friends house right now, gotta go soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whats up peeps


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt go to my grandma our car dont start

i just slept from 9 until 4

but im still tired i guss its the wather


----------



## KimC2005

Hey Michal!! How are you? Just thought I'd pop in to say Hi


----------



## han

:bawling: i miss jess tyler and anna the thread isnt the same..


----------



## michal_cohen

im fine

just a little beat bored

:iagree:

jess:frown:

tyler:scared:

:sleepyhead: :sleepyhead: :sleepyhead: :sleepyhead: :sleepyhead:


----------



## Kathy

Glad you got some sleep anyway. Got out of having to go to grandma's too!! :rockwoot: Bet you're not heartbroken about that! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

:frown: I'm trying to post around!:frown:


----------



## pla4u

Hi Gang How are you all...hey did I tell you Jess that I like your new avitar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

*yawns* I don't like to work on Saturdays but I guess that's my punishment for taking the day off yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my husband's fault, when he's off, I want to be off too! :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

yea all my peveriot pepole in one page

well almost:frown:


----------



## daer0n

PLUSONE AND THE O.C.

http://www.filelodge.com/files/2018/...by_plusone.jpg


----------



## StrangerNMist

Let's see. I went to bed at 8 a.m. this morning, and now I just got up.

Am I tired? Not really...

It's kind of nice outside, so I think I"m going to go bike riding.


----------



## bluebird26

Coffee time!! I'm glad it's nice outside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StrangerNMist

It isn't too hot, nor is it too cold. Perfect weather!


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks Paula!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

OMG!!!! If I woke up with that next to me I'd sing the Drunk Song. Show me the way to go home-I'm tired and I waana go to bed-Ihad a drink about an hour abo and it went straight to me head---does anybody know the rest of it? I usually passed out by then Perye:add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

its 3 at morning

i just woke up to do some posts i guss

im going to sleep again

ill be here in an hour

i slept all day and im still tired

i hate that

(at least i had sweet dreams)


----------



## Shelley

Nice outside today, only 0 celsius (32 F), actually it's been warm for the past several days. I did some damage today shopping at Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## michal_cohen

how i hate the time diffrence

here its cold (kinda)

and its 03:36 here

so im gonna stay up


----------



## Harlot

Lol, that was awesome! I get just like that afterlistening to ska bands like Big D and the Kids table, the Planet Smashers, Catch 22, etc. The're just so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Im waiting for my friend to come over.

anddd im singingg.

and i'm pretty bored.


----------



## michal_cohen

at least you got compeny

all i have is my dad snores

and even i dont want to hear myself singin:tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont think I'm going to get company. I think she's going to forget about it, she was suppose to be here like 3 hours ago, and I told her maybe we should just forgot it. This is rediculous, now Im stuck alone &amp; my brother and his girlfriend are downstairs, ew.


----------



## michal_cohen

:scared:

maybe you should call her and ask her whats up?


----------



## Jesskaa

I did, she asked if I could her out tomorrow.

She's not coming over.

this is great, i spend the last 3 hours working around for getting her to come over

and begging my mom half of the morning.

for nothing.

I'm pretty mad now.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i hate when its happen

maybe you can see t.v

left you a comment on myspace

i put there a picture of tyler but i always need to put her again caz after a few houres the picture gone and all i can see its x:scared:

do you see the picture or you allso see x?


----------



## Jesskaa

Im going to turn the tv on soon.

I'm just sad now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw your comment! I dont see an X..


----------



## han

sorry jess you got stood up did she call to tell you she isnt comeing over.. and you dont like hangin with ur brother and his girl


----------



## pla4u

yea thats a real letdown expecting somone or somthing and it dosn't happen..sorry Jess..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

do you see tylers' picture over there in the left side?


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks guys. Today completely sucked.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I dont even know his girl.. she's lucky thats for sure. All he does is spend time with her, I wish I saw him half as much as she does.

I hate her, for a reason she can't even control.

i hateeeeeee everything today.

No, I dont Michal


----------



## michal_cohen

but we are here for you jess:glasses:

my brother had a girlfriend once

and i hated her so much

she was like this stupid flerty girl

i didnt said hi to her even once

she liked to touch her hair all day and to chow a gum

and walk in the house with short pantes

thank god he left her

i love his new girl she's my best friend

we get along even better than they do

and he so jelous:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't even know this girl, her names Sara and she's like drop dead gorgeous.

But she has it so easy.. She's only known him for a month or so and they've already spend more time together then he ever has with me.

i hate it, im so jealous of her.


----------



## michal_cohen

you shouldnt be

you love him

and you want him to be happy,right?

so he happy right now

why dont you try to talk with her

find something you both like

like a song a movie

your brother will love the fact that your getin along toghter

you can even say to her that you love her shirt.....

she will think emidietly oh jess is so cute.....


----------



## Jesskaa

My brother is strange, I dont think he'd like me getting along with his girlfriend.

Its hard to get to even know her, she's never around here and they're in the basement by themselfs finshing off there date or whatever.

He's happy, and She's happy. But I'm not in the least.


----------



## han

are you jealous of her looks or that she takes all your brothers time and attention or both.. i agree with michal try and talk and hang out with her dont hate her if it wasnt her he would be up some other girls ass haha he is at that age you know


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm jealous because she doesnt have to work hard to talk to my brother.

If it wasent for her liking him back me and him would be friends again, possibly. But now he's all obsessed with Sara. So, now he's all cocky and every curse word on the list.

I dont know.

I rarely get along with my brother.. so being friends with his girl wont help much.


----------



## michal_cohen

dont worry

he still love you

he will always love you

your his little sis

maybe you can talk with him and tell him that you miss him

and thats ok that he see his gf all week but you want just one day with him

to eat something toghter outside or something like that......


----------



## Jesskaa

I guess.

It be easier to get a word in, if he wasent with her after second he could be and then when he's not with her he is at work.

and I have school. So we never see eachother.


----------



## michal_cohen

you can write him a letter

and to put it on his door

he will think that its cute and that means a lot to you


----------



## Jesskaa

I guess. I might try.


----------



## han

girls are gonna come and go you will ALWAYS be his sister forever and he is at that age where girls are important it's his hormones you know just say hey remember me your sis i would like a lil time with you sometimes


----------



## michal_cohen

:6:


----------



## Jesskaa

But I dont feel like his sister.

I dont even think he deserves a sister like me anyways.


----------



## michal_cohen

youll see everything will be fine:glasses:


----------



## han

haha!! is your brother and her haveing sex


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know. I'd rather not think about. But probably.


----------



## han

didnt you say he was useing drugs?? if so that exsplains him being moody

ok we can talk about something diffrent like my mac haul this weekend YAY im happy


----------



## Jesskaa

He's sober now.

No, that doesnt explain his moodness, he's acutally nicer on the drugs.

On drugs the worst part about him his looking at him when he's high and how far out he'll go to get drugs.

I think his problems just made a big scar in our relationship forever.


----------



## michal_cohen

a little faith sweety

everything will be ok


----------



## Jesskaa

I know.

Man Im so awake.


----------



## michal_cohen

im bored

i was here since 4 in the morning and now its 9

i just got a pone call

i got interview to a job

i went allready to 4 this week

i wish wish wish

that they will hire me


----------



## Jesskaa

i hope they hire you too!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

im lookin' for a second job so much

i just want that when t will be here everything will be perfect


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww thats cute. Im so hungry.


----------



## michal_cohen

so go and eat

im lookin' for some cute songs

do you know some?

i allready have nsync this i promise you

westlife you rise me up.....

what elles could be nice?


----------



## Jesskaa

Food is downstairs, in the scary darkness!

Okay, heres a list.. I dont know what music your into..

Sara Evans - 'Perfect'

Tim Mccgraw- 'Im amazed by you'

Kenny Chesney- 'You had me from Hello'

Kenny Chesney - 'You save me'

Kenny Chesney- 'She's got it all'

Jason Aldean- "Amarillo Sky'

Thats all I can think of.

I think I'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know any of thoes songs but i will defntly ceck them out

thanks jess

sweet dreams

i just looked at my tube:

i liked kenny chesney me &amp; you

its nice


----------



## Jesskaa

There pretty good songs in my opinion!

nighttt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im lookin' more for pop style


----------



## Jesskaa

Like Britney spears.. pop style.. Or Mandy Moore.


----------



## michal_cohen

you can say that but i dont think brit got a song that i like maybe mandy moore

she got one song that i liked but i 4got his name


----------



## Jesskaa

Candy? I like the song called 'Candy' by Mandy Moore.


----------



## michal_cohen

i remember

its calld i wanna be with you

YouTube - Mandy Moore - I Wanna Be With You


----------



## Jesskaa

Only hope.

I think she has one called that.

Or 'walk me home'

or 'cry'

she has alot of good songs!

Maybe you'll like

Move Along - All-American Rejects

Over My Head - Fray

Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado f/ Timbaland

SOS - Rihanna


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks you helped me a lot

more than you know


----------



## Jesskaa

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really off to bed this time!

Its so late here, if my mom woke up and came in she'd be mad that I was up so late!

so good night.


----------



## michal_cohen

sweet dreams

talk to you tomarrow


----------



## Mina

I can't sleep....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Start you day with good thoughtâ€¦â€¦â€¦.

If you want something you never had, do something you have never done.

Don't go the way life takes you.

Take life the way you want to go .

And remember you are born to live and

Not living because you are born.

========= ========= ==

It's 5:40 AM I can't sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## michal_cohen

i love the lines

smart

well im changing everyting in my life right now

to start a new life

and i never felt more alive

so i living some of toes lines


----------



## KristieTX

Good morning everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

Good Morning friends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

morning every one.. wakey wakey!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there every one

im so tired i think ill go to sleep for 7 houres


----------



## Jesskaa

Your still awake Michal? You should be sleeping.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

my husband aka.. swettie just made awesome breakfast, now im ready to go back to bed. haha


----------



## Jesskaa

yummyyyyy.


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin' now

bye


----------



## Jesskaa

Have good dreams!


----------



## pla4u

I dont eat breakfast...I allmost allways make somthing for my honey though...


----------



## KristieTX

Good Night Michal! Sweet dreams!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Harlot

Well its about 12 in the pm here and its a pretty calm day *sigh* so now Im enrolled in John Benecasa so Ill see how that goes. The interview went awesome! She loved me and said how attractive I was but that I need to lose a bit of weight. FINALLY!!! Someone who agrees with me! YAY!

I joined colorgaurd at my school and instantly was put on rifle instead of starting on flag, which is a good thing Im guessing? Im going to join Bally Total Fitness this week and work my ass off some more cause playing DDR everyday I feel isnt enough :sheep: . I love my life but I cant help but feel like something is missing. I found my soul mate (for now)....but hes gay...... Which I really hate! He wasnt always gay... Hes my best friend of all time but sometimes I cant help but maybe like him more? Im not sure if its the optimism that tells me I might change him or just that its a false illusion of mine:frown: . I dunno what to do but just play it very non-chalante (something Im VERY good at. Which is probably why Im still single, cause guys cant figure out if I like them or not) Sorry for the long random rant you guys lol :vogel:


----------



## michal_cohen

thats s_ _ _

if it help after me and my first bf(if u can calld him that )split he became gay

but the only thing that good in my life is that i found my soul mate

i wish he was closer to me


----------



## Jesskaa

I can't tell if my parents are fighting or yelling at the football game.


----------



## han

hello jess my husband is watching the game too


----------



## michal_cohen

yep that its what sports does to pepole:rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

I think its the sport game on the tv. whatever, is it.

hohum.

My parents got my christmas gifts and Im dying to know what I got!!


----------



## Harlot

Yeah true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE WATCHING FOOTBALL with dudes, its just awesome and so fun. What are you guys favourite teams?


----------



## Mina

Good for you!

I am thinkin positive, and try to start it in a way.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont watch sports..

But I have a lot of Boston Red sox stuff.. I know thats baseball.. but still.

Anddd My family cheers the Ravens.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you so much

mut chance all my life

everyone here was so suportive kind and nice

i love you guys like my family

(sometimes even more)


----------



## han

haha you ready for christmas jess..


----------



## Jesskaa

Not even near ready. Just dying to know my gifts.


----------



## han

i didnt want to start a new thread just for this question.. but can anyone tell me about mac/petticoat msf the color and feed back im thinking of buying from some one and they said the veiling on it is very very heavy what does that mean


----------



## daer0n




----------



## michal_cohen

hi it isnt funny

its sad:scared:


----------



## Jesskaa

This sucks. I dont wanna miss my fav. showsd but i need sleep tonight.

grrr.

ohwell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hello!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

i didnt slept just watched some tv

and was on my space trying to bring a new member to mut

i found this nice girl there and we talked alittle

she allso from israel

and she know english well

i dont know why i cant sleep:scared: and i got interview tommarow


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww thats coold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, good luck with the interview!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

i hope that i will not be tired its 02:25 right now

and im praying to god that t will be able to be here today

i didnt spoke to him yestrday:scared:


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww. Well he's trying to get on as much as he can, I'm sure!

Can't you give him your number?


----------



## michal_cohen

i know he is

you know what i think i will

even if i will not be able to talk

just to hear his voice mean the world to me


----------



## Jesskaa

Maybe I missed something.. But why wont you be able to talk.


----------



## michal_cohen

caz i be nervous

and i will forget how to talk

i think after i hear his voice i will not be able to talk for days

i dont think that i can talk so well

but i never tried


----------



## Jesskaa

Well you spell pretty good.. I think you could talk well enough.

He'd understand you.

Nah that wouldn't happen you'd be to excited to have a real converstation with him.

Im sure he'd like to hear your voice as much you want to hear his anyways.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes you right

maybe i will talk in a short sentences

and it will be ok

but it will makes me feel kinda sad caz i cant see him

im affriad that i will start to cry

i love him more than anything


----------



## Jesskaa

you wont cry! and if you do it will be happy tears.

moving up from the internet to the phone is a good way to further your relationship.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i know

but we will meet in a few month

and it will be so easier to me

caz he we live with me

and he can teach me to speak better

and i will feel more comprtbell

its like when you like someone you feel more close and compretbell with him when your holdin' hands

its a huge diffrance

what will happen if i will talk with him and i will forget words

maybe he will not want to meet me


----------



## Jesskaa

He'll understand that you can't speak that well. He's nice like that.

and I'm sure he'll want to meet you. I can almost gurantee you.


----------



## michal_cohen

im just the shyiest person everrrrrrrrrrrr

look at me im actin' like a 9 year' old

when im 26:add_wegbrech:

i will give him my no' next time that he asked

but to shame that i only have a cell pone and its my dad's


----------



## Jesskaa

haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you should. I'm sure he'd like that.


----------



## michal_cohen

o.k

:6: :smilehappyyes: :4: :icon_redf :icon_redf


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heheeeee.


----------



## michal_cohen

did you see my new myspace page

www.myspace.com/136490723

what do you think

i did so many canches

dammmmmm i see the picture isnt showing again

no matter you got the point


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahh its very cute. I like tylers videos!


----------



## michal_cohen

me too

i love everything about him

and im adore the fact that he do what he love:tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, he's really good at cards.


----------



## michal_cohen

he's good in everything

and he got this awsome personelty

i love him so much

i cant belive that he loves me too


----------



## Jesskaa

Well you better believe it haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm about to go to bed, I have school tonight. Talk to you later.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks for talkin' to me

you helped me a lot

sweet dreams


----------



## Jesskaa

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HoneyBeh

ehehe what a cool thread!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

and the fact that tyler made that tread makes him even cooler


----------



## KristieTX

Michal, I agree, I think Tyler would love to be able to talk to you on the phone. I thought I would be nervous talking to people from the internet, but I actually talk better on the phone than in real life. LOL

Good Night everyone! Gotta go get ready for bed, I have to get up early for work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

love you new avatar by the way


----------



## TylerD

Whoooooo damn back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For now... unfortanetly comp is still down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And will be for a long time boooooh haha. Oh well Hi Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!! How ya doing??

I almost got a new job I can smell it hehe. Its in a food store and the pay is alot better then the gym im working at yay. Its caled extra foods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All my friiends works there and will try and get me a job there.

Sorry for not coming on lately so tough to get to a comp and my friends are always working. Plus its tough to come over here and just use the comp the entire time haha. But im here right now, prob wont be on tomorrow tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im so happy for you:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:

i got a intrviwe to a new job today

i hope they will hire me

i so glad that you here right now:glasses:


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo you go girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I hopee you get it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feels good to be back. Unfortanetly I cant stay on long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I had to come back for a few to see how you were doing


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

you are more perfect than angels

i appreciate it soooooooooooooooo much

love love love


----------



## TylerD

Whooo im feelin the love in here Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I say just cuz I dont have a comp doesnt mean I cant talk to you.. Im gonna rob a bank and then come to Israel whooooooooooooo haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

sweety i will work and i will get some money

i love you 

you mean the world to me


----------



## daer0n

Aww, this melts my heart, it reminds me of my husband and me, we met on the internet, and i used to feel like i couldn't breathe without him if i didn't talk to him, we "dated" through the internet for 7 months, then he went down to Mexico to meet me and we got married three days later, trust me, if you talk to him on the phone it will be a totally different world, it's way better, to hear his voice and then go to sleep at night with that warm lovely feeling in your heart, to know you have heard the voice of the guy you love the most in this world, it's an amazing feeling, now when we finally met in person and i was waiting for him at the airport, all of the people around disappeared and i only saw HIM, only him, and he was the first one walking out the door after clearing customs, so i was more than excited to see him i felt my knees getting all weak and like passing out, fortunately i didnt and the first thing he did was to drop his luggage, he held me and gave me a huuuuuuuuge kiss..........i melted...and we've been together since then, and i am happily married to the love of my life :inlove:

I really wish you guys the best, and for you to meet soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just never lose your faith, everything is possible.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello People!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

whats up?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey not much! My mom finally let me get some ice cream and i'm seriously happy I've been craving it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what about you?


----------



## michal_cohen

that sooooooo sweet:laughing:

mmmmm ice cream

i got the new job today!:rockwoot:

i will start to work in 1.1.07

im so happy


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im glad you got that job!


----------



## michal_cohen

yes

now i will have more money

and i could help tyler to be here sooner :laughing:

i cant wait....................


----------



## Jesskaa

I knowww you can't!

im so excited and happy for you too!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

you are so sweet

im thinkin' ill go to sleep for a few houres im tired t maybe will be here in more 6-8 houres and i want to be here when he does


----------



## Jesskaa

Will you go get some sleep. You lucky girl, I wish I could sleep. I have homework!


----------



## KristieTX

Thanks for the compliment on my new avatar, Michal. I was a little tipsy when I took it, you can tell. LMAO By the way, Congrats on the new job!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Harlot

Michal thats awesome! So what are you working in now?


----------



## michal_cohen

well

its a cleaning in the onbrecity job but i dont care i will get more money than my first job

its 8 hours job


----------



## daer0n

Congratulations for your new job, i wish you the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina

Hello evreryone..

Congrats Michal..I am proud of you


----------



## han

hey every one whats up??


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

thank you

i will start the job in 1.1.o7

i got the feelin' that 2007 gonna be the best year of my life


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

im so happy:laughing:


----------



## KristieTX

Hi everybody!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

Hi Gang!


----------



## Mina

Hi pla, Hi Kristie

Good Morning everyone...ya just morning happen for me. How are you guyz?


----------



## michal_cohen

i got a metting for the new job tomarrow

im so exited


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

i will:laughing:


----------



## Kathy

Hi All! Gotta keep this thread alive! lol...


----------



## michal_cohen

i am here lets talk

i found this :


----------



## Kathy

You're funny! Where do you find all this stuff? What time is it there? You have a meeting today right?


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i have a meeting in 2 afternon

now its 7 at the morning and i will wait until 9 maybe tyler will be here

i need his blessing

well im bored so im serching things in gogle

i just write romantic images and find some cute picture i will look for more

this one is nice;


----------



## Kathy

Yes...it's pretty! Have you slept at all? It's 12:14am here. hmmm...so 7 hours difference.


----------



## michal_cohen

i went to sleep at 10

woke up at 12 was here like half a hour

retured to sleep woke up again at 5 and here i am

tyler is on my mind all the time in my dreams in my head in my heart

i hope ill talk to him today

you know it was:


----------



## Kathy

I'm sure he'll be on sometime today! Was he on tonight at all?

Actually...you two have not really had a "first sight" yet. Just a first pic sight. lol...


----------



## michal_cohen

actully we had a first post love

the first massage i ever wrote him was happy birthday on his birthday

at the first time that we talked in a post

i told him that i think he is a good looking

and after that i just wrote all my problams that i hide for years and no one know about me

and i just didnt care

he makes me feel so complite inside

and later we started to pm

found another pic'






and a cute one:






and more:









































https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-1014792_557.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-CACPIHZC.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-Meet_Mot_by_SubterfugeMalaises.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-CAVQJQPW.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-Doigts_de_Pied_II_by_TheCorry.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-God__s_Canvas_by_Delacorr.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-Heaven_and_Hell_by_jay_peg.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-Line_of_Fire_by_Solkku.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-sacrifice_by_orangebutt.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-sweet_love_by_xvadix.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-Two_For_Life_by_gilad.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-The_meeting_point_by_gilad.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/18475-kiss2-sm.jpg


----------



## Jesskaa

Nice new siggy!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks jess:glasses:


----------



## Mina

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi mina

how are you today?

here is allready 17:15


----------



## Mina

LOl michal..YEA..I am here at my work..not working but sunfing MUT..LOL cause end of the year. they aren't assigning any new project so i am kinda bore. I open a thread "Lets interect each other". I am trying to see who post..

What abt you? have you join new job yet? how's tyler?


----------



## han

hi every one, michal i like the pics but it takes forever to scroll down the page to post..haha


----------



## Mina

Hi Han, how are ya?


----------



## KimC2005

Good morning, everyone! Well more like good afternoon.. but I just awoke up an hour ago!


----------



## Jesskaa

I have homwork to do!


----------



## Kathy

Hi All...cute pics Michal.

Jess, better get to it then. lol...


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, Im getting to it.

I'm so freaking sick and it sucks because i really need to get back to school!

so im going to go tomorrow, its the last day before christmas break!


----------



## tadzio79

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## han

im doing good and you?


----------



## Jesskaa

Han! I dont think me and you have talked in days!


----------



## han

i know jess where you been?? it takes me all day to scroll down this page to read and post it's like i need a nap afterwards haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, it does take forever! I havent been up to much. I've had a on and off fever for the last 2 days.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what about you?


----------



## Harlot

God talking about christmas break, Im at school and barely anyones here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I m hanging out at the computer and watching movies with friends so its not that bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Today I have a trianing sessin at Bally TF but Im so sore from yesterday! Since I ran and did alot of leg work for like an hour and half, almost two. I like going to the gym  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My BFF didnt come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so Im just a little bit down, just a little.

And the wierd part is that........I might tell him that Im in love with him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont know but eventually I have to tell him. I dont even know what his reaction will be. After all, we always thought of eachother as brother and sister, but hey.I think I found the one you guys.....I hope he feels the same way or at least give it hope.


----------



## Mina

Good Morning, Tad &amp; Kim.

Am hanging here...nothin much @ work chilin.

Hi Harlot, How are ya?

Just curious to ask ya, do you teach training session at Bally TF. I am a member of BTF..Just wanna to know.


----------



## Jesskaa

aww well i hope you tell him.


----------



## Kathy

Hope you feel better Jess.

Harlot, wow...that's pretty intense. I had this running debate with a friend of mine. She believed that a man and a woman could not ever truly be "just friends" because in their heart of hearts, one of them always wants more. I said they could. It's an interesting question. Hope it works out for you. :7dh:


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt talked with tyler today morning or last night i hope to talk with him later:sleepyhead:

i was in a metting for the new job today and it was fun

everyone were so simple and outgoing pepole

anyway i chosse to work from 6 in the morning until 2 afternon

si i will need to wake up at 5 its 2 buses to go to there and its in high place so its really calld there

any way we work with parteners 2 pepole toghter so it will be fun

i cant wait to star work in the 1.1.07

they will call me befor toshow me the work and the clothes that ill need to wear

im so happy caz as soon ill work tyler will be here sooner

i cant wait....................

hehe i know

i wanted to take a lot of space

so the tread will be bigger:laughing:

good luck :laughing:

i hope youll fell better soon


----------



## han

i have been doing last minute christmas shoping and just hanging out.. sorry your sick hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mina

Hi Jess, I am so sorry to hear that.. I hope you feel better.

Michal Good news for you..I am so glad...I wish 2007 brings the joys and joys for you.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you:laughing:


----------



## TylerD

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wanting to get my old comp set up last night but didnt cuz I had my friend come in and look at my new one and he said I got a virus and he will try and fix it but in the mean time I will hook my old one up Hopefully tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> IM going to a christmas party tomorrow night so wont be on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss everyone here ESPECAILLY Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Cant wait to be back..

BTW Congrats Rachelle on making millen club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

Oh boy...looks like Michal is offline. She will be so bummed she missed you.


----------



## Shelley

I dipped into the bubbly earlier. My hair stylist is taking time off at Christmas, this was her last day of work, so early this evening she colored, cut my hair and afterwards she had a bottle of champagne which we both dipped into, her hubby was picking her up afterwards. Well instead of driving, I took the bus, so it was okay for me to have a few. Afterwards I headed to Walmart, good to be feeling corked, braving the crowds and the all the cranky shoppers, lol. I feel a bit corked right now, lol, but I am with it.


----------



## TylerD

I just caught her now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But now Im heading off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well her and me will be able to talk all weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

You're funny...I think I would scream if I tried to force myself into WalMart in the next 3 days. I'm seeing my hairdresser tomorrow. She's like 8.5 months pregnant though so I don't think we'll be doing any drinking. lol...

That's good news! Get that computer hooked up quick! lol...


----------



## Shelley

Hi Tyler :moa:



> You're funny...I think I would scream if I tried to force myself into WalMart in the next 3 days. I'm seeing my hairdresser tomorrow. She's like 8.5 months pregnant though so I don't think we'll be doing any drinking. lol...
> 
> Normally if I wasn't a bit corked I would be pulling my hair out going into Walmart this close to Christmas. Thankfully I have finished my shopping. Well this year you and her can't drink due to her preganancy but hopefully next year you will be able to dip into something good. :laughing:


----------



## pla4u

Hey guys, whats up, I'm still really busy, seems like I never get a break...the holidays are killing me...


----------



## Kathy

Yeah...Christmas isn't the same after the age of like 12! lol...I still love the season though. I just hate the rushing and the commercialism of it all.


----------



## pla4u

Yea I love seeing my Mom,brothers and sister, bunch of nieces &amp; nephues.....just never seems like enough time...


----------



## Kathy

If I started shopping and all that in October it might be okay, but of course I never do. I think once I did and it was great, but then I just slacked again after that.


----------



## michal_cohen

that a very spiceal way to do more posts

very creative

i like it


----------



## sarahgr

Ok so um....

Did you know....A lump of pure gold the size of a matchbox can be flattened into a sheet the size of a tennis court!


----------



## michal_cohen

:kopfkratz: intrsting


----------



## Harlot

Nope, Im just a member but I was trying to see whether I would like a trainer or not so I asked for a session to see if it was right for me. It was fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im thinking of hiring him.

Of course they can be friends! Actually Im thinking about not telling him at all. Im a bit confused right now but I have my head held up high so....We'll see, right now Im giving him a bit of the cold shoulder (just a bit) to see if its just a phase or not. Im wierd.

Jesus Christ I havent even gone Christmas shopping yet! :blink: I hate shopping for people though. Id rather give them cash. I already know what I want for christmas from my mum. A makeup shopping spree!!!


----------



## pinkbundles

i can't believe this thread is still up and running! talk about team effort!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

No kidding Hersh!! I agree, lol.

But seriously - someone amuse me before I die of boredom at work - there is literally nothing for me to do today!!


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant sleep

im sleepimg all day with breakes

i went to sleep in 22:00

now it 23:21

and if ill return to sleep i probebly will wake in 24:00

hate that


----------



## Harlot

What a wierd night yesterday was. I fell asleep at 7 pm, woke up at 12 am, got something to eat (I eat portioned but frequenlty now, which SUCKS cause Im like always hungry), CLEANED the house (WTF? Dunno, Im wierd like that), and watched tv till 4 am. My mom was like "What the hell are you doing up?! Its like 3 am and your taking out the trash? GO TO SLEEP" That was like the wierdest night Ive had this year. I was so tiRed from the gym but I didnt realize I would fall asleep at 7!


----------



## pla4u

Hey guys...whats up?

Havn't been home long...I need to get supper started


----------



## bluebird26

Hi there,

I just got home from work and I'm thinking what I'm going to cock for suppe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad Im not hungry yet, otherwise fast food would have been a temptation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Harlot

^ God I love fast food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I eat it like every day since my mom cant cook for crap I nither of us have time. But I dont touch the burgers or fries. See, you can eat fast food and not be obese, its just a matter of what you pick and how often you eat throughout the day. If I eat fast food then Ill only eat like 2 1/2 times that day, fast food included.


----------



## Jesskaa

my mom made stir fry for like millionth time!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Mmm, I love fast food too...every now and then I'll just get that craving for it, lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke up again its 02:49

some funny adds:


----------



## han

hello everyone.. whats up??????????????


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

how are you?

whats time is there here is 03:15


----------



## han

it's 8:21 pm im in florida and it's raining


----------



## michal_cohen

we had rain like 3 days ago

its not so cold in here

i


----------



## Aquilah

Hey ya'll! Thought I'd pop in to say, "Hi hi!"


----------



## han

it's not cold here either it never is i wish it would be sometimes you know to burn the fire place, my husband make apple pie thats what im eating with ice cream..haha

hi aquilah how are you


----------



## Aquilah

Hey Han! I'm in a crappy mood... I feel like crap too LOL! How are you?


----------



## han

im good i was in a crappy mood a lil while ago, then i said to my self snap out of it i dont want to ruien my night and put kids and hubby in a bad mood.. so im better now and this pie/icecream helps..haha


----------



## Aquilah

LOL! Well, I'm not 100% exhibiting a crappy mood... I'm keeping to myself so I don't snap at anyone LOL!


----------



## michal_cohen

> it's not cold here either it never is i wish it would be sometimes you know to burn the fire place, my husband make apple pie thats what im eating with ice cream..haha
> 
> 
> 
> yumm two of my pevorite ice cream
> 
> &amp; apple pie
> 
> i guss everybody in a crappy mood today
> 
> i allready yelled on everyone:sleepyhead:


----------



## Aquilah

Must be a case of the Fridays LMAO! Maybe it's us getting the Scrooge out before X-Mas?


----------



## michal_cohen

we dont have christmas here we have hanuka

but i read some of my pms and im so better now

i think i will try to sleep again its 04;40 and i need to get up early caz i nned to go to my anut

have a great day everyone

i will be here again in a 2-3 hours


----------



## Aquilah

Ah! Very true! Tomorrow's the last night too, right? I remember when I was in the 3rd grade, I had a Jewish guidance counselor I loved to death! I used to bug my mom asking if I could be Jewish, and she always told me "no!" Later on I found out the religion I was baptized to be, is about as close to Judaism as you can get without actually being Jewish! Okay, enough religion talk before I get in trouble...


----------



## pla4u

well I made it back...Hi Gang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

I guess we were all in a crappy mood today, i was too -sigh- i did snap a few times today, i don't know what it was about today i just didn't feel in the greatest mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah

Welcome back Paula!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least you know you're not alone today!


----------



## bluebird26

Aw sorry about the crappy moods. You need chocolate ehehehe


----------



## daer0n

Aww, don't tell me you are all by yourself?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeansguyokc

Sorry that so many had a crummy day.


----------



## michal_cohen

lol

since my mom died i really dont care about the holidays

im want ice cream cake






but i will prefer on anything this angel:


----------



## pla4u

How bout a joke to help your mood dear...

A physician claimed that the following are actual

comments made by his patients (predominately male) while he was

performing their colonoscopies:

1. "Take it easy Doc, you're boldly going where no man has gone before!"

2. "Find Amelia Earhart yet?"

3. :Can you hear me NOW?"

4. "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?"

5. "You know in Arkansas we're now legally married."

6. "Any sign of the trapped miners Chief?"

7. "You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out..."

8. "Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!"

9. "If your hand doesn't fit, you must quit!"

10. "Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity."

11. "You used to be an executive at Enron didn't you?"

12. "God, Now I know why I am not gay."

And the best one of them all...

13. "Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is in fact not

up there.


----------



## daer0n

LOL! those are pretty funny :add_wegbrech: Thanks for posting those Paula :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

lol

and thanks for your pm's:glasses:


----------



## pla4u

Sure Michal,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I gota get some shut eye, I have to pick up a U-Haul truck before 8am tomorow so we have it to load up after Christmas with all my Son's furnature,,have my side of the familys Christmas gathering after I pick up the truck,,this will be a working holliday for me,will have like a 7 hour drive to my Sons new home and then unloading and all the stuff ...will have to go back to work to get a rest!

G nite my friends!

~:hug:~


----------



## michal_cohen

sweet dreams:laughing:

tyler if you read this:

im going to my anut in more 20 secondes

i will try to hoked to their comp if no one is sleeping in the comp room

if i can ill be here in more two houres

if i cant ill be here in 5-7 hours

i miss you


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess


----------



## Jesskaa

Heyy Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin' to my anut i belive i can be in a comp there

if i can i will be here in a hour a hour and a half

i returend its 4 right here


----------



## TylerD

Hi there how is everyone doing?? Great newwss I got my comp back... well a very old and slow crappy one weith a terrible keyboard that I can barelly type on haha and crap monitor but its good enough till I get my other one fixed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHOOO!!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

im so happy that you are here

everyone missed you espicealy me


----------



## Jesskaa

TYLER!


----------



## bluebird26

Awww!

Wwweee I'm going home now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> done with work


----------



## michal_cohen

jesskaa

love your new pictures on myspace by the way


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo feels good to be back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe. This comp is so crappy anytime I try to go to my profile it freezes lmao.... I dont think i will be able to check my profile till I get to my friends so If I dont write in anyones profile sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will try though. Crappy computer. Its 8 years old so its not terrible but bad enough.


----------



## Jesskaa

thank you MICHAL*!*


----------



## TylerD

It smells good in my computer room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just thought I would pass that along. Smells like christmas oranges or something


----------



## michal_cohen

awwwee:flowers:


----------



## Jesskaa

christmas oranges?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Speaking of which i have to go to my grandmas for supper tomorrow grrr I dont want to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I would have much rathered work to make some extra money and staff holiday for time and a half.. My dad and me have be fighting like crazy the past few days, so im not all that eager to go haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But family will be there so it will be nice.


----------



## Jesskaa

Sorry to hear tyler.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep family are importent

i didnt wanted to go to my anut today eiter

she love to make this strangest food

so i didnt eat today until 4


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm going out tonight to try and brave the Christmas crowds for some last minute shopping! lol


----------



## TylerD

I will look foreward to seeing my cousins and uncle.

I tried to go shopping abit today but the malls were packed haha.. I managed to get some things though. I dont buy hardly anything for anyone for christmas but I got something for my brother this year.


----------



## michal_cohen

enjoy


----------



## Kathy

HEY!!! Welcome back Tyler! I'm not feeling very Christmasy this year. I'm kinda depressed for some reason. Real bah humbugy. I'm not done shopping and I have to go deal with the crowds and I have no desire. I need to snap out of it.


----------



## michal_cohen

that sweet and tughtful:tocktock:


----------



## TylerD

Sorry to hear Kaville  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Christmas can be a really hectic time haha.. I know my family gets stressed like crazy running around getting gifts and everything.. Lately I havent been feeling all that up and perky either though dunno why... Seems Christmas makes people more depressed then happy in Regina here.. All my friends are being a bunch of grumpy gusses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## Jesskaa

Christmas is when kids in school get really rude to eachother.


----------



## TylerD

Valentines days is when I eat lots of chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nice pic btw Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

why is that Jeska

Christmas in Peru is when children crave hot chocolate and fruit cake


----------



## Jesskaa

I like valentines day, its fun.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks


----------



## Jesskaa

We'll i think its just the anxiety of it all. I've just got stuck in alot during this christmas season with the kids at school. blah.

Fruit cake?


----------



## TylerD

Valentines day can be fun if there is choc involved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> MMmmm.... Michal do you all celebrate valentines down there?


----------



## bluebird26

yeah, fruit cake and hot chocolate is a must, otherwise it's not Christmas.

I've seen them at Walgreens and TJ Maxx, they sell them in boxes and I think it says Panetone or something like that on the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yes

its an internesional holiday

we called it love day


----------



## Jesskaa

Guess what guys? I have a derm appointment on Jan 3rd. yayy!

I like hot chocolate with marshmellows. Fruitcake, isn't well liked around here.


----------



## TylerD

Oh ok I thought most people celebrated Valentines day i just wasnt sure haha had to make sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jess what do you have a derm appointment for?? I thought you got accutane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ??


----------



## Jesskaa

No, not yet. I gotta go through a lot of stuff because i'm a girl. lol.

Right now, i'm just using retin-a.

I dont even know when I'm going to get to start it because I have to get birthcontrol, go to a gyno, and whatnot.

its crazy!


----------



## TylerD

Damn that sucks. I didnt have to do any of that but yes I am a guy haha so it was prob alot easier. Well I hopefully its not to much of a battle to get it... how is your skin doing with the retin a is it getting any better?


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. since I've been on retinA I dont have anymore whiteheads, i used to have like 2 all the time! But my skin is a little less red, but its a lot more dry so i have to be on top of the dryness. I dont know if its the weather, or the retina or both.


----------



## TylerD

I never got white heads so I dont know what that is like but i can relate to teh dryness... My skin using the toner with alcohol and Salycilic Acid *sp* And the winter my skin is very tight and its hard to open my mouth haha that is how dry it is, but my acne is good... Only 2 active spots and the rest is just red marks and crappy ugly pores.


----------



## Jesskaa

White heads suck, seriously i used to have like bothering urges to pop them. But I never did. I'm using some lotion by cetaphil i think.. because thats what my derm told me to use. But it makes my skin really oily, so its either extreme dryness or really oily. :| My skin isn't all that bad today.


----------



## TylerD

Ya i heard lots of ppl want to pop them and that is why Im glad i dont get them. I dont use a moisturizer rightnow because as you said it makes skin very oily and once my skin gets to greasy it breaks out really bad so i am doing just fine without. Lately my skin has looked kind of gross using the dr brandt pores no more but acne wise im good just red marks and a couple on my chin. Winter is bad for everyone though right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

there a spiceal moisturizer for oily skin

the moisturizer job is to close the pores

the toner open them and if pepole dont use after a toner moisturizer

there pores will be bigger and they will have black heads

i got oily skin

and i use mk lightweight moisturizer and its great(we dont have here mk i got it from a swap)

and if i lazy i use mk facial cleancer its 3 in 1

its allso a toner and moisurizer and its awsome


----------



## Jesskaa

My brother has acne almost as bad as me, and he pops his white heads, and it leaves him big marks. I think he created it into a habit for himself.

yes, winter does suck for everybody.


----------



## michal_cohen

when you saing white heads do youmean zits or black heads?


----------



## TylerD

Ouch yes popping is bad... You should tell him to cut that out... sometimes you need to if its huge and obvious but then sterrilive *sp* a needle or pin or something and do it not with your dirty finger nails.. I rarely pop mine. I just stay in and put a bandaid over it (just the sticky part) Works like a charm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know a good way to explain to you. hmm..

I dont like popping a pimple, it usally hurts like crazy afterwords.

but my brother does it like its nothing and it grosses me out!


----------



## Kathy

I need to watch a happy Christmas movie. It's a Wonderful Life or White Christmas or something.


----------



## TylerD

I agree jess it hurts like crazy.

Kaville watch Nightmare on Elm Street a perfect happy movie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

:rotfl:


----------



## Kathy

Oh sure...great Tyler. Thanks! Now, that'll cheer me up!


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo just glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But a good show that cheers me up is Everybody Loves Raymond haha sorry not very christmasish but its super funny. Or the King Of Queens,

1 episode Doug says to Arthur when he goes off to work well your off to the sault mines are ya... And Arthur is like I dont follow?? And doug says its just an expression plus you work in a prezzel place so the sault and stuff. Then Arthur says well thats 10 seconds of my life im never getting back LMAO!!!! Cmon thats frickin hilarious??? Yaa???


----------



## kkim

eek! the second pic's scary...

the videos were funny : )


----------



## TylerD

What 2nd pic are you talking about :S The one on the first page haha??? Thats crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I havent looked at the first page of this thread in weeks months maybe even years.


----------



## Shelley

Ha Ha! :rotfl: :icon_chee :uglyhammer:


----------



## han

TYLER "your back" yayyyyyyyyy missed ya!! and jess i love your new myspace pic your looking hottttt


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I am back but going for supper in 4 minutes so have to leave haha but will be back as soon as I am done prob around 5:30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always take forever to eat but its cuz its a huge supper tonight and we are having pie.. I was going to go out for supper but now im not cuz family wants me here and eating with them and since it smells delicious I shall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you han!

i just got back from jcpenny.


----------



## TylerD

Really I heard thats a good store, I much rather prefer Wal Mart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think J c Penny for girls though haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Walmart is kick a$$ You cant go wrong with walmart.


----------



## Jesskaa

jcpenny is for guys too! mostly, girls but they have nice guy clothes there too. Wew bought my dad and brother stuff for christmas there, and like everything was on sale and my mom was going crazy because she has a jcpenny card and there were so many sales! haha.

we basically live at walmart, we go there like everyday!


----------



## TylerD

yup walmart rocks haha. The only thing I dont like about walmart is when I look at makeup there its embarrasing cuz its so wide open and girls stare at me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. you know, seeing a guy like makeup isn't like an everyday thing.

plus dont/didn't you work at a gym? so that means you probably have like muscles and stuff, so you might look a little strange to them looking at makeup.

lol.

i dont mean this in like an offensive way or anything.. but you've gotta be the first guy i've ever talked to intrested in makeup.

mann i cannot stop laughing today! lmao.


----------



## TylerD

Ya hahaha I know thatswhy I assume order mine over the internet or go to Shoppers. Im glad you cant stop laying cuz im not laughing at all today haha, I feel kind of crappy actually.. dunno why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I can only hear out of one ear today.. and my noise is stuffy, i have strep and i want xmas presents so badly.

but i'm still laughing so hard.

lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Harlot

Well that is a bit true, about how guys intrested in makeup isnt a daily thing, but as always I dont mind at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also came back from Jcpenny and bought a cute Kimono-like dress for christmas and some shoes to match. I really didnt care that I didnt spend much on my christmas outfit since Im just going to spend it with my dads family ......ugh.....Christmas this year to me doesnt seem that great at all. And since I had some money left I bought some makeup! YAY. Thats makes one more count for the lippie and eyeshadow collection. Actually, the lady at the counter gave me the Nars lipstick for free! Since they didnt have the shade I wanted in stock. (slightly used though but who cares! Beats paying $23.)


----------



## michal_cohen

im hoping that youu be feel better soon


----------



## TylerD

*whispers to himself* Jess is going crazy....


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks michal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no, im not crazy! you are crazy for thinking that im crazy because im obviously not crazy. lol. crazyness crazy! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## TylerD

Im scarred  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its people like you that make me affraid of the dark. How am I going to tell Michal I need a nightlight when im at her place ... how embarrasing.


----------



## Jesskaa

:rotfl: :add_wegbrech: lmao. one time i had a dream i was helping mary find her lambs hahaa!

:add_wegbrech:

and i'm scared of lions i saw "the lion the which and the wordrobe" and i cried during the movie because it scared me.

and i was 13. hahaha.

:add_wegbrech: :rotfl: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

a.my room never too dark

caz i have stars on the silling that glowing in the dark 2 houres after you turn off the light

and b i cant belive that could be dark in a room that you are in

caz your personelty can light a room

i use to watch it when i was a little

when it was a series on tv


----------



## TylerD

Marry find her lambs hahaha Random....

Lion the witch and the wardrobe is an awesome movie and book.... How can that be scarry... I wish I had that mirror that would take me to a new crazy world... that would be so sweet.


----------



## Jesskaa

its scary because of the lion! im so afraid of lions!


----------



## han

what kind of strep do you have?? i had strep throat when i was 12 and was in the hospital from being dehydrated cause it hurt to eat or drink and i lost 10pounds for not eating for two weeks


----------



## TylerD

Lions are nice to cuddle with,, And you say they are mean pff


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know, I dont think its like real serious i can eat and drink its just a little sore and im taking medicine for it.

lions are scary!


----------



## TylerD

Dont worry Jess im in the same boat as you except Im having groin paints.


----------



## Jesskaa

aw, sorry to hear that tyler!


----------



## TylerD

To be honest with you I lied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im sorry I just wanted to make you feel better. My groin is fine, as a matter of fact I did the splits earlier today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUt takes lots Vitamins like e and c and b and a and g and all that good stuff be feeling better in no time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had to wash my makeup off because the eraser primer was looking really gross on my skin and had to come off and be redone.. I will do that later. STUPID PRIMER!!! Maybe I need to redo it every night or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

lmao! thats hilarious. thats for trying to make me feel better though.

lmao.


----------



## TylerD

haha just glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BTW Jess I got a new toothbrush today as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

is like a machine toothbrush?

over the summer i went to my cousins wedding and when i was going to get my seat i fell and like everybody there saw me, and a bunch of people ran over to help me and i was laughing to so hard!


----------



## TylerD

Yes it is electric I like to take care of my teeth. Since my face gave me a bad deal I like to take care of my teeth and body haha jk.

And im glad people helped you... would have been even worse if they just sat there laughing at you haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, i have like the perfect teeth my denist tells me.

or atleast for the history my family has. :/

hahaha, it woulda been mean.

one time at my other cousins wedding i started eating some of the food and then my brother was like "you know thats cow tongue right?" and i started screaming and spitting it out at him and he was shoving a napkin in my mouth and im like screaming and in a panic.

and everybody was watching us yell at the eachother.

lol.

my cousin was mad, but everybody else thought it was funny.


----------



## michal_cohen

:add_wegbrech:

yes brother are like that


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

MICHALLLLL! were have ya been?

:[

tyler comes back and you like go away! lol.


----------



## TylerD

Haha thats crazy!!!

Let me brighten the mood by posting a sexy picture of Stallone.


----------



## Jesskaa

my mood was already lighten.

[btw i thought people say "brightin" not "lightin".]

he kinda looks like criss angel in that picture!


----------



## michal_cohen

too many maselles -its scary and kinda gross

im pm with tyler

and im serching for pictuers in my space


----------



## TylerD

Haha yes Jess me and Michal have been PM'ing eachother back and fourth all night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

well then!

i dont know.


----------



## TylerD

Haha good answer... That was half my answers in high school the other half was I didnt get that one.


----------



## Jesskaa

NEXT YEAR! i'll be a highschooler! CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT?


----------



## TylerD

Haha yes I can!! You look you are already. High school is fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had lots of fun times in High School.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

i'm about to go like take more pictures.

i guess, im bored like crazy!

you and michal behave yourselves while im gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just kidding.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes mommy:rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Hehe ok we'll try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lucky you get to take pics.... I cant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My webcam doesnt work with this old computer LOL thats how old this thing is.... I cant wait to get my other one fixed. This one is to slow, however its nice because I have some cool magic vids on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And yes I ment to say Vid its short for video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so................

so...........

so....


----------



## TylerD

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Im gonna get 5 jobs haha come down there next week haha thats not possible.... But still I am not spending a nickle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Saving it all up..D


----------



## michal_cohen

i love you so much

i dont have words to disgrave how i feel

:inlove: :1f: :w00t: :flowers: :7b: :sunshine: :drunken_smilie: :smiletongue: :arco: :dance: :laughs: :hug: :rolleyess: :4: :sdrop: :lovelovee:  :icon_redf


----------



## TylerD

BAH!!! I wish I owned my own private Jet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

baby you worth the waiting

i never loved some one like im loving you

im in heaven

and you are my privet angel


----------



## Kathy

Wow you two!! If you weren't a gazillion miles apart I'd tell ya' to get a room!! lol.... You're too cute!


----------



## michal_cohen

you full of dirty tughts dont ya':tocktock:

:rotfl:


----------



## Kathy

Who??? Me??? :whistling: Never.... I'm an innocent angel. :angel:


----------



## michal_cohen

:eusa_naughty: :eusa_naughty: :eusa_naughty:

:rotfl:


----------



## Shelley

Well guess what folks.. I am heading off to bed, but first of all I am having a nice hot bath and using the yummy philosophy double hot cocoa bubble bath that my SS (Thais) sent me, then I this old gal is heading off to bed. Afterall it is 10:15pm my time, can't handle the late nights anymore. :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

im not as happy anymore.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

niceeeeeeeee

have a great sleep:laughing:

i just thinkin' of 2 unlimited song jump for joy

it goes like this:

I wanna scream

I wanna jump for joy and I want everyone to know

I wanna scream

I wanna jump for joy, I gotta let the whole world know


----------



## TylerD

Whooo night Canadian gurl.... And Jess why arent you so happy anymoire??? I feel great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well Still gotta put makeup on cuz im going out soon that makes me mad haha because im lazy but other then that im good... Oh and I can feel a huge spot forming on the left side of my chin almost by my lip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is depressing as well BUT other then that I feel great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

why is that?


----------



## Jesskaa

girl drama is like turning in my life story suddendly!


----------



## TylerD

Awe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well dont let it get to you to much. Sorry to say it gets worse in High School  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I hope you can find a way to cope with it and relax you. I could always turn to magic when I was depressed now its Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Jess you can just come on MUT And just go nuts on us haha naw dont do that but still . Life can be very frusterating... Im feelin crap to because i start my new job Tuesday and Im nervous hehe.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know.

But how do you not let it get to you?

things just keep putting more and more weight onto me everyday!

seriously!

i cannot take this.


----------



## Shelley

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## TylerD

Nighty Night Shelley sweet dreams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

forget all the bad sides

think of the good sides

when my mom died we had so many billes

we didnt even had a bread in the housh

all the family start to act like we are strengers

look at what you do have and emmbrace it

if you always look at the bad things

you will never feel good


----------



## usersassychick0

Hey tyler! Your finally on! Did you get your computer problem fixed now?


----------



## Jesskaa

well.. that really didn't make me any happier reading that.

because now i feel bad for you.

i can't find a bright side.


----------



## michal_cohen

you got your perents your family your friends

all my friend left me caz they said i didnt had enogh time with them when my mom was in the hospital

i broke my jow 3 years ago and couldnt eat like 3 month

just soups and ice creams

i had a skin problem when i was 9 and i couldnt walk i was on a well chair a month and in hospital 3 month

the prinseble of my scholl(whan i was a little) slaped me

my father didnt want me he want a boy

and i can compline and compline

but what i will get for that

just enger and emptyness

look at the bright sides

you are pretty you have 2 hands to legs you can walk , eat sing

some pepole cant

write what you love about your self

what the last nice thing someone does or say to you

love yourself


----------



## TylerD

Rachelle no I didnt but my mom gave me her crappy computer haha its very slow and old but its good enough till I get mine fixed so Im here to stay YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jess Michal just means look at the bright sides!! You can always find the negative in life but do you really want to look at all the negatives?? Just be positive...sometimes its very difficult but you will get through it


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

okay no, more stories about that please.

because it makes me feel worse that im sitting

here all upset over nothing

and i can't cheer up.

when other people have bigger problems.

and it makes me hate everything even more!


----------



## TylerD

Sorry Jess I dont know what to say, except that we all feel this way from time to time.. its common and dont feel bad about it, its just apart of life. Just do something relaxing that you really like. I get upset over nothing all the time.. We cant help but.. we are only human, nobody is happy 24 7. Its just you have to watch and make sure you arent upset all the time because that can lead to serious depressiong which you dont seem to have because everytime I talk to you... you always seem very happy and make me laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . So just take some time.


----------



## michal_cohen

yea

we love you jess

be happy


----------



## Jesskaa

well.

i fixed half of my problem.

not my pain problem but some of it.


----------



## TylerD

Alright Im out but I will be back at 2:00 pm cuz I will be all energized haha so I will come on around then if anyone is still on great if not then damn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe... Bye everyone FOR NOW!!!

Im just gonna leave myself signed onto MUT I wont even log off the site hehe cuz im leaving the comp on so no point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... BE back in 2 hrs well around 2:00ish whatever time It closes at I think 2:30 it does... Anyways be back


----------



## Jesskaa

2:00pm?

bye tyler!


----------



## michal_cohen

im glad that you fix half of the problem thats great


----------



## Jesskaa

yes, yes it is.

how are you michal?


----------



## michal_cohen

im fine

didnt slept all night but im happy

i need to go to the bank with my father and stuff

in 11 and a half

and after that i will sleep


----------



## Jesskaa

I need to go to sleep soon.

but I'm not tired.

I'm glad your doing good :]]

very glad!

btw whats 11 and a half..

do you mean an hour and a half?


----------



## michal_cohen

i meant 11 after non and a half

11.30

now its 09:38

i just did a nice swap with someone on the site

i love to swap


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh. I got it, sorry i didnt understand.

thats cool!


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to work on my english

i didnt learn to write in school

i just wrote words in the way i hear them

i guss i will take from the liberery some easy books in english so i will know to write better


----------



## Jesskaa

well you really dont do all that bad.

But thats a good idea to help you get better.

you'll get there soon!


----------



## michal_cohen

ill hope so

i think that i know enogh words to start a conbersetion

i need to go out soon and im gettin' a little bit sleepy

i think i will go now to wash my face

i hope that tyler will be here soon caz i need to :glasses: go

its was so much fun to pm with him today


----------



## Jesskaa

You do good :]

I need to go to bed soon.

He should be around soon, its like 2 his time now.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yes its 2 in there.............. late............

sweet dreams


----------



## Jesskaa

yea, its later here. Its 3.

I'm not going to bed yet! lol.

i just should but im not sleepy.


----------



## michal_cohen

you just like me

i hate morning

i love to stay up all night and to sleep until 12 afternon:laughing:

its a holiday tomarrow so no school ,right?


----------



## Jesskaa

yes, its christmas tomorrow!

do you have christmas? that maybe a stupid question, I'm really dumb when it comes to different places and what there cultures are like.

I hate the morning and i love to sleep all day!


----------



## michal_cohen

some pepole have her christmas the cristien ones

we have chanukah and here some info if you intrsted(i know i dont) :rotfl:

*to a celebration *

of the Jewish holiday of Chanukah



*



C*hanukah, the Festival of Lights, is a celebration of the victory of the Maccabees and the rededication of the Jerusalem Temple. It also commemorates the miracle of the oil that burned for 8 days 




*H*ere for your entertainment are some fun Holiday things for you and your family. We've got stories, tasty holiday recipes, holiday pictures for the kids to print and color, easy crafts to make, holiday games to play, and spinning dreidels! We hope you find something you like




*S*o bring your kids and tell your friends. And please stop by again. Don't forget to sign our Guestbook before you leave.

*Story continues below - Advertisement - Story continues below* rnum=Math.round(Math.random() * 100000);document.write('');http://ads.addesktop.com/cgi-bin/ads/ad291r.cgi/ns/v=2.0D/sz=300X250A/kw=jewish/

The Story of Chanukah

Read the story of the Maccabees and Chanukah

The Menorah

Why is the Chanukah menorah different than our usual Shabbat menorah?

Light tonights candle on your own virtual menorah

The Dreidel

Come _"SPIN"_ our dreidel and play our NEW Dreidle game! Make your own dreidel!

The Spelling of Chanukah

Hannukah? Chanukah? Khanukkah? Oy Vey!

How do you _really _spell this holiday?

Video Chanukah

Weâ€™ve put together 8 days of Chanukah Video Highlights featuring some fun, interesting, and we hope entertaining, holiday clips to help us celebrate the holiday. There's a new video every day.

Chanukah Blog

Check out the latest articles and postings about Chanukah from our holiday blog site - Holiday Rap



> Here We Come a Roomba Caroling. . . Tonight is the 8th and Final Night of Chanukah (12/22)
> 
> Tonight is the 7th Night of Chanukah (12/21)
> 
> Tonight is the 6th Night of Chanukah (12/20)


----------



## Jesskaa

We have chanukah here too. But I dont know many people who celebrate it.

what do *you *celebrate?


----------



## michal_cohen

Long ago in the land of Judea there was a Syrian king, Antiochus. The king ordered the Jewish people to reject their G-d, their religion, their customs and their beliefs and to worship the Greek gods. There were some who did as they were told, but many refused. One who refused was Judah Maccabee

Judah and his four brothers formed an army and chose as their name the word "Maccabee", which means hammer. After three years of fighting, the Maccabees were finally successful in driving the Syrians out of Israel and reclaimed the Temple in Jerusalem. The Maccabees wanted to clean the building and to remove the hated Greek symbols and statues. On the 25th day of the month of Kislev, the job was finished and the temple was rededicated




*W*hen Judah and his followers finished cleaning the temple, they wanted to light the eternal light, known as the_ N'er Tamid_, which is present in every Jewish house of worship. Once lit, the oil lamp should never be extinguished




*O*nly a tiny jug of oil was found with only enough for a single day. The oil lamp was filled and lit. Then a miracle occurred as the tiny amount of oil stayed lit not for one day, but for eight days




*J*ews celebrate Chanukah to mark the victory over the Syrians and the rededication of the Jerusalem Temple. The Festival of the Lights, Chanukah, lasts for eight days to commemorate the miracle of the oil. The word Chanukah means "rededication"



*I*n America, families celebrate Chanukah at home. They give and receive gifts, decorate the house, entertain friends and family, eat special foods, and light the holiday menorah

you can see more info above


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh, i got ya!

man im so sleepy, but i dont want to go bed.


----------



## michal_cohen

why?

im so angry i need to go soon and i need thos 2 pages that were in my bag

and i cant find them anymore

and my father teasing me

maybe someone in the site stole them


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know why.. hmm.

That sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i found them thank god

ineed to be out in 30 minutes


----------



## Jesskaa

well im off to bed!


----------



## michal_cohen

and im going

have a good sleep


----------



## TylerD

No i just got home and everyone is going to bed *cries* Tonight was a crappy night I knew i shouldnt have went out.

SOme girl called me an ******* out of nowhere She was obviously drunk stonned face but still was unexpected and made me ffeeel bad. She came out when I was with my friends pokes me in the chest and calls me an a$$hole so I was like w/e my friend just drove me home now..... I feel terrible tonight for some reason dont know why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Iguess i will go to bed now


----------



## KristieTX

Sorry that happened Tyler! She must have mistaken you for someone else, with her being drunk.

Good Morning everyone! I should be getting my rest and sleeping right now, but I can't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yep some pepole are just dum in there own spiceal way

if i was there i was make her eat snow

that maybe will make her more sorber

stupied b-----

hope you fellin' better now

i should to

but what s happen to tyler upsate me sooooooooooo much

i want to revange

i hope that girl got this sweet hung over right now

:smilehappyyes:  :4: :beerglass: :icon_twis


----------



## Kathy

Morning everyone!


----------



## han

morning kaville whatcha doing today??


----------



## Kathy

Well...as pathetic as it sounds I still need to go Christmas shopping for my daughter. She's still too young to really care (almost 17 months) but I have to shop anyway. Then I'll be wrapping all night. I had a hard time getting into Christmas this year. Not sure why....just did.


----------



## han

me to!! im sick if the retail part of christmas but what can you do when kids are so excited for there toys and the excitment is my gift..lol but i have to pick my mom something up today what do you get some one that has everything..


----------



## KristieTX

Gift cards are always great for the person who has everything, Han. That's what I do when I don't know what to get someone. Or one of those pre-paid credit card thingies LOL. Then they can spend it wherever they want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really don't celebrate Christmas, but I think I'm gonna go out today and get a few things to brighten my mood some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

i told my husband when the kids get older i dont want to celebrate any more either but i hope you find something to cheer you up kristie..and the gift card sounds like a good idea


----------



## Kathy

Yeah...gift cards always work. I do that alot if I don't know what to get someone. We did take Aleda to see Santa for the first time last night. lol...it was funny. She cried, but did stop long enough for us to get a pic. She wouldn't smile though.


----------



## Jesskaa

Helllooooooooo!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Jesskaa...what are you up to today?


----------



## han

aww she was scared of santa.. my son is only 3 and already scared of the dark and think theres a monster under the bed..


----------



## Kathy

See ya' all later. I have to go shopping! Yipeee!!! NOT!


----------



## Jesskaa

lol kaville.


----------



## han

have fun.. im waiting on my hair to dry so i can go too.. yay


----------



## Jesskaa

guys! its christmas eve!


----------



## han

are you excited?? i told my son i couldnt find any of the things he wants and have to wait for his birthday which is in jan... but i got every thing he wanted and then some haha so he would be even more excited.. is that mean???????


----------



## Jesskaa

im very excited!

no it wasent mean my mom used to do that to me. I was so depressed.

but i was thrilled when i opened them!


----------



## han

i know my husband is the one who started it and at first i was like no dont do that i dont want him depressed untill he started geting moody and mean so im like ok lets do it..haha


----------



## Jesskaa

awe, he'll be okay. It will just make him more happier when he gets them!


----------



## han

what are you guys gonna eat on christmas


----------



## Jesskaa

i think we are eating out.


----------



## han

well i hope you have a great christmas.. eating out sounds good no mess to clean..haha


----------



## Jesskaa

haha yes.

i got to open to gifts early, i got clothes and a 20question game.


----------



## han

when do you guys open gifts christmas eve or day


----------



## Jesskaa

We get one or to little gifts on xmas eve.

and on christmas day is the big gifts!


----------



## han

how exciteing let me know what your brother got you..im curious


----------



## Jesskaa

me to! lol. i will dont worry.


----------



## TylerD

Yup Im going to my grandmas really soon. I feel good today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ....

I think today I am going to toss the ring on my finger,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since it was from Joni... I dont even know why I still wear it... So weird cuz my friends brought that up last night and then Michal did today I guess great minds think alike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last night my friend Rob wanted me to throw it.... But meh... Last night was kinda of a weird night. Alot of mean people at thebar last night hahaha but I guess that is to be expected.

Anyways none the less getting on my makeup and heading out WHOOOO Rock on!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikonD50

Party on, Dude!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im going out to eat with my family.. eh yay.

not.


----------



## Shelley

Well I just came back from Safeway near where I live and it was chaos! We bought a turkey earlier in the week to cook tomorrow but we are invited to my Aunts on the 26th for Christmas dinner and now our neighbour invited us over on the 27th for turkey also. So the poor lil turkey will have to freeze his or her butt off in the freezer even longer. So I headed to Safeway and bought a Roast Beef for tomorrow. And because I survived in Safeway i bought myself some carnation flowers. :rotfl:

Has anyone tried turkey bowling? :add_wegbrech: One year we had Christmas at the lake and the neighbours were drinking. We came out a few nights before Christmas, the driveway was icy, set up some plastic cups and rolled the turkey down the driveway. The turkey survived.:rockwoot:


----------



## KristieTX

LMAO Shelley! I would never think of turkey bowling.

I didn't end up getting anything for myself today, but I am going on a good hauling spree when I get paid on the 6th. Watch out ULTA and MAC! LOL


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

about 50 more to go and my name turns purple.. i think.


----------



## Kathy

Turkey bowling!! lol...sounds weird. Anyway...I'm back from shopping and thank GOD!! lol... People can be so nasty. Like it's the cashiers fault they waited till the last minute to shop. I just want to slap people sometimes.

Edit* I'm right behind ya' Jesskaa


----------



## michal_cohen

love your new avatar


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes you are!

Thanks Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

hey kaville and jess im back too from my shoping and dinner


----------



## michal_cohen

its 03:10 and im bored

bored

bored

bored

so here some pic'




















































http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/97/3440jf4ut4.png

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/1918/40pzlo4sh6.jpg


----------



## Jesskaa

My mom let me open my big gift because im leaving tomorrow and she want to me to mess around with it.

I got a digital camera that comes with a at home printer!

its amazing!

i'm thrilled!


----------



## han

wow thats awesome i got my husband a dig camera with a printer for fathers day and spent a thousand dollars almost


----------



## Shelley

That is awesome! You will have so much fun with your new camera!:rockwoot:


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahh this new camera is like amazing!


----------



## han

what camera and printer did you get


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm not real sure it comes together.. you can hookup the camera to a tiny little printer and print out the pictures that are saved on the camera.

and it will turn out like a little picture!

Its by HP.


----------



## han

im glad you like it, it sound way cool.


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks it really is.

are you excited to watch the faces of joy tomorrow?


----------



## han

yes my husband is wraping presents as we type..haha im more excited than them.. the oldest is moody and depress about what i said thinking hes not geting what he wants i feel sooooooo bad my hubby is a bad bad influence..lol the crazy things we do when we are "in love"


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. You wont feel so bad when he sees what he wanted.

We opened all our gifts my mom couldn't wait, lol. And everybody wants to sleep in.

My brother got me a cd player that plays mp3s.


----------



## han

yayyyy im glad your waiting is over and in case i forgot to tell you MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Kathy

Cool...sounds like you got great gifts!


----------



## Jesskaa

I know, i was like dying to know what i got.

I'm thrilled, now.

MARRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALLLLL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

enjoy your gifts jess


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks michal! :]

you bet i am, im so happy.

im like thrilled!


----------



## Kathy

Merry Christmas to you too!!! :santa: :xmas:


----------



## Geek

40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks kaville.

yes, 40.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cannot wait. this brownish color is like not my style.. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

i had to help wrap the presents and i didnt realize how many they were i wish i could wake the kids up..haha


----------



## Jesskaa

cannot sleep.


----------



## michal_cohen

me eiter

i was here since 10 last night and now its 09:40

in the morning


----------



## Jesskaa

geesh thats alot of time.

Tyler hasent been on all day has he? hmm.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep:sleepyhead:

he with his family since yestrday at 12 afternon

and now its 10 in the afternon:scared:


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww, will my favorite football team won today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you can be super duper happy about that with me.

so, are you getting any presents or anything this year?

or going to see family?


----------



## michal_cohen

yep i happy for you:laughing: :laughing: :sheep:

i got for a present 50$

so i went yestrday and bought me slippers in like 3$

im going to see my granma this sturday

and i was at my anut 2 days ago

i dont really need present

the best present for me is when pepole appriceate me and give me respct


----------



## Jesskaa

Awsome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got slippers today for christmas!

they are purple are fuzzy, very comfy.

thats cool. I bet he'll love that!

Thats good seeing family is usally pretty good.

Same here, I told my mom I only wanted one big thing.

Christmas isnt like it used to now that Santa clause doesnt come.


----------



## michal_cohen

sweet

i bought a pink slippers with butterflys and silver glitters

i wish i could celbrate christmas

its my pivoriet holiday

its look so warm and family holiday

i love it


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw! they sound very fashionable.

Christmas is a lovely holiday, for kids and parents. But when your teenage it gets kinda boring.


----------



## michal_cohen

since my mom died i dont feel like i have family

my family always bagin me

nothing i do not good enogh for them

but it nice to get a present from your parents its show what they think and know about you

like a week ago i wear a shirt and my dad told me is it new?

and i have this shirt like 6 years


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww, well maybe one day you can start a family of your own you know?

My family is nothing near picture perfect and it seems like it is but we have a lot of family problems.

aw, my mom does that to me too.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont want to start a family

i just want to be with my partner forever

i dont think that i can be good with children

look what happend to my family

my mom died from cancer and her father too

her sister have a breast cancer

too many disseses i dont want to bring to the world children and to fanish them with dessisses


----------



## Jesskaa

Well theres only chances that that can happen, not gurantees.

But whatever floats your boat on a family.

I want a lot of kids, a lot!


----------



## michal_cohen

how many boys how many girls?


----------



## Jesskaa

If i had it my way and money wasent an issue.. I'd have 4 boys and 3 girls.

But I'll probably just have 2, boy and a girl because as much i love kids i'd probably have a heart attack with 7 children.

I'm off to bed, now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good night michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

i know you will be a great mother

good night jess


----------



## TylerD

I had a great supper tonight, and then had a late night with family haha... Im back now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whoooo and Tomorrow off and then I work Tues, wed, thurs, fri AND sat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> POOPY on this!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

i glad you had a great supper

you must be very trired if you were a weak until now


----------



## TylerD

Yes oh well I will survive hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus talking with you always keeps me happy and Im never tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im in tears right now :smile:

you are soooooooo sweet

and perfect

I LOVE YOU!:1f:


----------



## TylerD

Its only a matter of time till I can come over there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I cant wait.... I have money saved.. I just need to work for a while and get some more money. Im not sure how much I will need there. If I only need $2000 for the air plane tickets I could come tonight haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUt I will probably want some money to have over there . Cant wait


----------



## michal_cohen

well you can take my money

i dont need it

you are the only thing i will ever need


----------



## TylerD

Awwe I would feel so guilty if I took all your money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wouldnt be able to do that.

Well it seems this will happen farelly soon, I better look into stuff pretty quick. I just want to work a while and have some extra spending cash down there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  .... Then again seeing my friends they live on practically nothing im sure I could survive haha. My friend has no job and lives on his own... He gets student loans but he rarelly eats and he just lives in a filthy apartment haha I stay there quite often its not to bad. Im sure if I can do that I can live on anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you love me and its worth more than anything in the world

i just want you to feel like what you are a king


----------



## TylerD

I am so flattered right now!!! You are the best EVER!!!! Well then im on my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As soon as I can...

Wish I didnt have to go to sleep now but im so tired... Nighty Nigh Michal.

Love Love Love!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

go to sleep my love

hope you will have some royal dreams

i love you my perfect man

sweet dreams


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay, peoples. I'm seriously mad.

But I wont be able to get on

for awhile because I'm going out of state for a few days.

and i dont want to go.

at all, seriously. I'm not looking forword to this.

so, I had to drop in and say goodbye! before i left.


----------



## han

by jess.. hope you come back soon


----------



## Ricci

A Toast To MUT Lovers!


----------



## michal_cohen

where are you going and why?

you are sweet:laughing:


----------



## Shelley

You two lovebirds, Michal and Tyler, I hope you can meet very soon. Tyler do you have a passport? If not I would suggest applying for one, makes things easier, best to do it soon, busy. They cost around $87.00 Canadian. Apparently if you apply online it makes it faster when you go in person to the passport office. Walmart does passport photos . I have to get a new one, they are good for about 4-5 years.

Well my Christmas is half good, half bad. I am ticked off at my parents right now and feel like heading off to the lake for a few days and not be around anyone.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you:laughing:

did you know that love birds stays with one partner for life

and if you will take their partner they will not be able to be with another ever

i am a love bird:glasses:


----------



## han

what's up michal merry christmas, i notice you stop by my profile a few times, and your more than welcome to just say hi once in awhile...lol


----------



## michal_cohen

ok






how are you

what is the age of your children and how many do you have

(i looked at your profile to know more things about you but its empty)


----------



## Shelley

Hi Michal,

Lovebirds are definitely cute. I know at a nursing home I once visited, there were two of them, always cuddling up to each other in the cage. I hope you and Tyler will be able to see each other very soon.


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant wait:tocktock:

its allready 05:50 in here and i just cant sleep

i guss it beacase of the waithing(haha)


----------



## TylerD

My comp is so slow I cant use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry everyone I wont be here much this week... will try my best. This Thursdaay I am getting a new H.D Hardrive for my computer and will install it and hav eit brand new and fast for this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant wait

im gonna miss you

you know:tocktock:


----------



## pla4u

Hi Gang,, I managed to drop by for a spell, hope you all are doing OK, sorry to hear of your PC trouble Tyler


----------



## han

hey tyler whats up yo!! haha im sorry to hear about your computer that suxs if you got a virus on the other one tony might can tell ya how to fix it.. what was it doing


----------



## TylerD

Ya Han I know its a virus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My friend is a genius with comps and my fat32 got deleted some how.... Must have been a huge virus so he said I can get another hard drive for 60 dollars and he will install it for me this weekend YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Be back on my fast awesome comp this weekend and my dad wont even know muahaha (that I fixed it haha)


----------



## han

thats great!! make sure you have virus protection some one posted a thread saying that people were getting virus on myspace i think tony even said mut did on there i dunno.. or were you downl oading porn.. i got a virus like that befor from my husband looking at porn.. so now i tell him go buy video and stay off the computer.. haha


----------



## MacForMe

Its 1:53 in the AM.. I'm wide awake and bored.. Watching Return of The Mummy.. I have to get up for work at 7:45.. Im never going to get to sleep..


----------



## han

hello everyone.. whats up?????


----------



## michal_cohen

hi thereeeeeeeeeee

how are you today,how was christmas?


----------



## MacForMe

Hey guys..

I can't believe I have to work today. I shoulda gotten the day off!!

Now I'm just jumping around MUT trying to figure out how to change my "mood" thingy..


----------



## han

christmas was great i enjoy hanging out with kids and husband..i cook a good dinner but was unable to eat i was in pain from a tooth ache.. it's better today though how about you did you have a good christmas..

i want to change my mood too, im not hyper no more.. more like lazy and cranky cause of my tooth ache


----------



## michal_cohen

wierd i have a tooth ache from this morning too:sleepyhead:

how many kids you got &amp; how old are they?


----------



## MacForMe

UGH! I can't figure out how to change it!! WTH!!!


----------



## han

my kids are nine and three both boys.. thank god i would be a nervous wreck if i had to worry about lil girl

im trying to figur that out too when i do i will let you know..


----------



## MacForMe

To change your "mood" Go to CONTROL PANEL then to EDIT OPTIONS.. scroll down.. you'll see it!

HA! Figured it out!!


----------



## Mina

Hello everyone...Happy Holidays!


----------



## MacForMe

I wish 4pm would get here.. then I can leave.. But i have to go to PT.. yuck. I hate it.


----------



## TylerD

My mom is going to give me this lap top of hers YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tonight I hope it works its very old. Im at my friends right now we are going to go to We Are Marshall in an hour.


----------



## michal_cohen

have fun:rockwoot:

i just saw miami vice

and the pirat of the carabien 2

and they both was bad movies

i lucky that i got them in the comp and didnt wach them in the cinema:tocktock:


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha Michal you are right, Miami Vice is terrible way to boring. I havent seen Pirates yet but probably wont bother.


----------



## MacForMe

You have to see P.O.T.C Black Pearl.. so the 2nd one will make alot more sense.. Otherwise, you wouldn't understand who half the characters are and their true roll in the 2nd one..

Miami Vice? Please.. thats a slow painful death right there.. ugh.


----------



## michal_cohen

yea the first movie was great &amp; funny

but this one is baddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## MacForMe

Ya think? I didn't think so. but to each their own. I did think that there could be more "to it".. it did seem lacking.. but the ending leads me to believe that there is a P.O.T.C 3 coming.. I dunno


----------



## TylerD

Yes 3 is coming.... I just dont like pirate movies haha Im niot much into them.. I would much rather prefer a good movie with Kevin bacon OR Robert DeNiro like The Good Sheppard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

2 was really stupid caz jack sperow died in the end

its stupid caz you know he will come back in 3

i love all kind of movies(action,comedy,drama....)

but not too scary or too stupid

The Exorcist

or stupid like:

amrican pie

pretty women......


----------



## han

i love p.o.t.c i have seen all of them.. although the last one i felt they kind of left you hanging


----------



## MacForMe

Yeah it did.. probably cuz a "3" is coming..

I got Sliding Doors from my awesome Secret Santa.. thats a fun movie.


----------



## han

the exorcist scare me to death i was 8 years old when i saw it and i swear i sleept under my blankey with my head cover for years


----------



## TylerD

Ya I Am a huge Drama buff haha. I love a good drama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A good long drama. I want to see the good sheppard so bad tonight but its to long and I have to go to bed early tonight so we are seeing We Are Marshall. But Sleepers is my all time fave movie.


----------



## MacForMe

Law &amp; Order SVU is on.. this one is grisly so far..

Yuck! pea soup! I couldn't eat that soup after I saw that movie..


----------



## han

i never watch law and order but my husband loves c.s.i


----------



## MacForMe

I love them all, thats the problem. Where i live, on USA and TNT they do L&amp;O back to back to back to back until like 1am..


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt watch it just the trailer

and i dont want to see it everrrrrrrrrrrrr

i hate movies with spining heads and breaking mirror

mirror scared me to deth

i have big mirror inthe space between my bed to my closet

and befor i go to sleep i put pillow on the mirror


----------



## MacForMe

LOL!

I dont even have a mirror in my bedroom.. i hate them!!


----------



## han

haha.. the exorcist is def creepy that chic was effin ugly i wonder if people really get possed like that


----------



## TylerD

I dont have a mirror in my room either its not cuz they scare me but if I saw my face when I got up in the morning without makeup that is what would scare me haha jk..... sorda.

Anyways gotta go all Good night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you just saying that caz you know you are beautiful and dont want anyone to get jelous

good night

have fun

i affried fronm mirror just befor im going to sleep

im glad im not alone

well i live with my dad

so i need a mirror in my room

i dont know either


----------



## han

mirrors dont creep me out to much.. shady people that are alive creep me out


----------



## michal_cohen

i just watched the devil wears prada and i just dont get it

why everybody love that movie?

some nice pictuers:


----------



## MacForMe

I wanted to see that one, but haven't yet.. It looks funny from the movie trailer.. did they show the best parts of the movie on the trailer then? I hate it when that happens.


----------



## michal_cohen

like they always do

i hate that

i dont think that if you will wear designer clothes pepole will respect you more

you should wear what ever you want

and if pepole dont like that this is them problem


----------



## han

i want to go to the mall and mac today.. my husband got me some perfume from v/s it's called desire and i dont like it will they give me a refund he bought it at the end of oct.. i have the reciept the total cost of everything was 80 dollars im thinking thats more mac money and i want the new silver train case..lol


----------



## michal_cohen

enjoy:laughing:


----------



## ralainsl

some of the video clips posted above are ****ing funny


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I also watched the Devil Wears Prada and was not too impressed with it, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## MacForMe

When I get home tonite, IF i have the energy I might do laundry*HA HA HA* yea, that will get done!

I wanna watch my Pink Panther DVDS and play with my new camera.

*priorities, priorities*


----------



## michal_cohen

it doesnt have no point


----------



## usersassychick0

I have just watched it too, I thought it was okay-nothing hilarious, but with some funny parts. I dunno..


----------



## michal_cohen

:laughing:

i do laundry every 2 days

and i hate it caz it soooooooo cold outside


----------



## MacForMe

I gotta take mine to the laundromat.. which has its good and bad points..

the good is they have washers that do 2, 4, or 5 loads at once..

the bad part is that i have to BRING it there..


----------



## michal_cohen

:laughing:


----------



## MacForMe

OMG.. I have SUCH a wicked headache.. it feels like its in my sinuses.. ouch..


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope youll feel better soon


----------



## han

hey guys whats up


----------



## michal_cohen

im bored

but i post a lot today


----------



## xjudyx

hmm..it was my 20th birthday today...well..technically..yest. it was on the 27th so happppy birthday to mee!


----------



## michal_cohen

happy birthday

have a lovely day


----------



## Mina

Hello Everyone...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Kathy

Hey All...what's happening? Our computer crashed and I couldn't get on for a couple days.As it is, we're using dial-up (oh boy) because something is wrong with our dsl.


----------



## pla4u

sorry to hear of your trouble...once you have a high speed connection its hard to go back ti a dial up...


----------



## AprilRayne

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in this thread for a long time, so I thought I'd say what's up!!


----------



## xjudyx

thaaaanks for the birthday wishes =D


----------



## pla4u

so whats going on today? I'm finly taking a short break, Its a real pain in the you know what moving...


----------



## Shelley

I'm feeling cranky today especially after leaving my doctors office. I am hoping to find a new family doctor soon. For the past several months I have been experiencing problems with my left pinky finger. Well it has been fractured, dislocated a number of times. Anyways today he looked at it and was wiggling it around and my frickin bone popped out of place, dislocated again. :10: I thought it was healed up, but I guess not. He didn't want to pop it back in place and I didn't want to walk around with a bent out of shape finger, so I popped it back again, probably a stupid move I know. So now I have to go to a clinic to get xrays etc but I am waiting until tomorrow. Hospital I will wait forever, because this isn't an emergency, understand that, people who are worse off going into the hospital. There are walk in clinics but they will be packed. So I plan in waking up early in the am and going somewhere. For now fingers are buddy taped. :irked:


----------



## Lindsey2

So sorry to hear about the problems you've been having with your pinkie getting fractured and not healing. Problems like this are very irritating when they go on and on. I broke one of my toes and it hurt for a month. No one could look at me and tell that there was anything wrong, but the nagging slight pain from my broken toe really got on my nerves. Hope you're much better soon.


----------



## han

hello! where is everyone


----------



## KristieTX

Hi everyone!

Sorry to hear about your finger, Shelley! Ouchie!


----------



## Kathy

Hi all! I know everyone is in bed, but thought I'd say hi anyway! So...hi!


----------



## michal_cohen

im all alone

i dont love to be alone lol


----------



## MeganLAR

haha yeah lisa that was a funny video


----------



## Jesskaa

guess who is home??


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

how are you doin'?


----------



## Jesskaa

hey.

I'm pretty good, very happy to be home. How are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

im fine

kinda bored

but ok....

i guss


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww, well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you have a good holiday?


----------



## michal_cohen

i was at my anut last week(our holiday ended 2 days ago)

and tomarrow im going to my grandma

how was yours,where have you been?


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats cool. I went to Maryland [about 3-4 hours away] And I spend time with my uncles family and then went and saw my grandfather.

My aunt annoyed me all the 4 days i was gone.

I'm so happy to be back!


----------



## michal_cohen

thats cool i miss the way my family was when i was young

now they act like im stranger

i love it here its the best place ever


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, well. were all glad you're here.

mostly me, because everytime theres nobody on.. you're always on!

and of course tyler is glad too, hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet







i wish tyler was here i didnt spoke with him for 2 days now

and i cant sleep

so i added more iteams to my profile

and did like a 1000 posts

that why i bored i hope he will be here today

when is valntien day?

i want to send him something


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw! were has he been?

Valentines day is February 14th.


----------



## michal_cohen

he got a comp from his mom

and we talk like a day or two

and than the comp started to be slow and he couldnt enter to mut

sometimes he goes at night to his friend homes and talk to me a little

but i guss he couldnt make it the last days

but i know he tried his best

i miss him so much

i watch his cards tricks everyday


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww. We'll that sucks!


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

and last night my brother stayied at home

the comp is in his room

and i baged him until 3 at night to give me the comp so i could pm ty that i wont be here

now ty have more than 10 pms from me

i hope he wont be mad


----------



## Jesskaa

I doubt it.

my friends older brother is like creeping me out!


----------



## michal_cohen

why ?


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. I didnt even know this girl had an older brother.

But well, he started talking to me over the computer and told me

that i was really.. hot and all i said was thanks.

Then he told me that I was really sexy.

And I said thanks.

and then i found out he has a girlfriend of 6 months.

strange!


----------



## michal_cohen

prvert

did you told this to your friend?


----------



## Jesskaa

no. I havent.


----------



## michal_cohen

you should

and tell her that when you 2 talkin' you dont want him to be close to the comp

and that he bother you


----------



## Jesskaa

i will.

he's like 18.

And I'm 13.

He's like almost the same age as my brother!


----------



## michal_cohen

me &amp; my brother have 4 years diffrance

i am the older one

he will be 22 next month


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww thats cool.

Me and my brother have a 9 year difference I believe.

He's 21, I'm 13/


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i was only child:rotfl:

my brother dont live with us anymore

caz he think that since my mom died we arent his family

but when he come here he close the door of his room and play in the comp all day

i think that when i start this new job

i will buy myself a comp


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww well.

My brother only comes around when he's sober.

which is a good thing.

But he causes so much mess within all our family.


----------



## michal_cohen

mine too

he got a job that my anut arenge him and he makes good money

me and my father in bills and problams

and my brother always come home(2 times a week) and sayies look at the new lather coat i bought and things like that

and after that he go to his room close the door and shout now make me some food

and if i come to ask him how is he

he yell at me to go away


----------



## Jesskaa

Maybe its time your dad make him leave the house?

My brother doesnt act that way towards us. But when he gets them drugs into his system he has to leave.

Were so used to it now, they're arent many fights when it happends.

Its only bad when we have to kick him out on christmas or some other holiday.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow that sad

i dont know why pepole start to take drugs......

its teribule

my dad love my brother he his only son so he do whatever he want


----------



## Jesskaa

My brother took them

because he didnt want to live anymore.

And i dont get why he didnt want to live.

because his life was pretty good looking

to me.

Thats how my parents were, until they realized how truely better

it would be if my brother reached rockbottom.


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope your brother will realize one day that druges are bad

i know a few pepole that used drugs and they not themself anymore

i had a time in my life that i was so diffresed but i never did anything

i was 9


----------



## Jesskaa

Maybe one day.

But since he became a drug addict, he'll always be labled as a drug addict.


----------



## michal_cohen

he can get out of it if he really want to


----------



## Jesskaa

He's been out for maybe 3-5 months now.. I dont remeber.

But I really dont have any hope for him.

I've lost all trust for him.

I've lost every great feeling I had for him.

Because I used to look up to him a lot.

And now he's just a cocky, preppy, jerk and has some snotty little girl friend.


----------



## michal_cohen

he will find his way back youll see

does his girl use drugs too?


----------



## Jesskaa

No, she doesnt.


----------



## michal_cohen

maybe she will chanced his mind


----------



## Jesskaa

i wish.

she doesnt even know his problems. he doesnt tell her the truth.


----------



## michal_cohen

she will find out i belive and then he will have to stop


----------



## pla4u

hi gang...Jess if your brother is using drugs now I doesnt meen he will use them forever, I am like 50 now and I and a lot of my old friends expermented with the drug stuff in out teens and 20's . I do not even drink alcohol anymore and hav not used any drugs or whatever fot allmost 30 years, I'm not alone in this , a lot of people "outgrow"it ....so really please dont give up on your brother...


----------



## michal_cohen

thats right


----------



## Jesskaa

He doesnt care that much about her to stop.

He didn't experiment, he got addicted.

He's been doing drugs since he was my age and when he turned 16 he started using herion and thats when he really became an addict.

So he's been a herion addict for 5 years now.

He doesnt have the kind you outgrow.


----------



## Shelley

I just came back from a walk in clinic and waited 6-7 hours to be seen by a doctor. Only one was on duty. I am so tired now, but at least my finger was looked at. I have a nice funky looking splint on my finger.


----------



## michal_cohen

:10:


----------



## han

jess it's not easy to kick herion, the with drawls will make you very sick , matter of fact it can even kill you. he needs to get on methadone and come off slowly it will help with the withdrawls so he isnt sick.. and it's safer


----------



## Jesskaa

That I know.

He's sober now. But now is the key word.

He's been sober so many times.


----------



## lil_b_girl_16

my cousin is a druggie and he just kinda went a lil crazy but him and his dad r still close so his dad checked him into rehab so i know how ya feel hopefully everythin gets better


----------



## han

my friend that i knew since i was five got addicted to herion and od twice and was in intensive care on life support.. as soon as she came to she was calling me to come get her so she could sneak out of there.. of course i didnt but as soon as she got out she was right back on herion she was so sick from the withdrawls that she was shiting in her pants on the ride home when i picked her up. i beg her to get on methadone and she did and when i caught her shooting up cocaine in my bathroom i kick her out


----------



## Jesskaa

My brother has OD atleast 5 times.

And he's been to rehab atleast 7 times.

And he's put himself in horrible situations, before he got sober this last time he was living in the woods.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Had a horrible Christmas. Everybody in bad mood, friend killed in car accident,--a real bummer. Perye


----------



## Jesskaa

Sorry to hear.


----------



## michal_cohen

:frown:

i had a bad day myself

i wish i could sleep

its 04:07 in the morning right now


----------



## Jesskaa

Geesh its so late in Israel!


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i stayied a weak the last 3 day until the morning

it will be worth it when i will talk to tyler

i will wait forever for him


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, well.

go get some sleep/


----------



## pla4u

got a few minuits to check on my friends,

very sorry to hear about your friend, I really do know how you feel,...


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant

i tried ....


----------



## pla4u

i have trouble sleeping as well, I never sleep well when I am away from my wife...she will be driving up here tomorow though and we will be together again..


----------



## michal_cohen

:glasses: i have the same thing with tyler

and im staing everyday all night to speake with him caz we got 8 houres diffrent and we talk from 12 at night(my time)until 6 in the morning and than im going to sleep

i didnt spoke with him the last 3 days

but the worse part is not that i sad and i cant sleep

its the fact that he probebly feel bad caz he knowes that ive been waithing for him aweak all night the last 3 days:sleepyhead:

well its 05:15 right now there is no reason for me to stay right now

and i need to go to my grandma in more 3 hours

sooooo im goin' to sleep

bye everyone

bye jess thanks for talkin' to me tonight

bye


----------



## Jesskaa

You guys im soooooooo bored.

seriously.

im ready to chop my head off.

no, just kidding.

but im realllllly bored.


----------



## pla4u

Is Tyler having computer problems still? I have not seen him here for a while?

sorry your board, I am a bit too...got any Ideas to liven things up?


----------



## Jesskaa

Nope. I have no idea.


----------



## pla4u

how bout this...

find me a website that tells me all about bannanas..


----------



## Jesskaa

History of Bananas


----------



## pla4u

OK now you choose somthing to find..


----------



## Jesskaa

something about socks.


----------



## pla4u

Heres some you can find without turning on the lights

Glow in the Dark Socks - Fun Fashion Socks


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha cute/


----------



## pla4u

Hey gota go,,,see ya later!


----------



## han

it's time to bury this thread.. i mean it's way to big, where is yours jess?? did you desert it.. we can start a new one!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes i left my thread awhile back.

lol.

we sure could.

over power tylers thread. hahaha.


----------



## han

yeah right!! this thing is HUGE, how can we over power it


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

i just woke up

yes tyler still have comp probloms we did spoke the 3 last days


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know.

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

that was the meaning of this tread -to be hugh

and the only person who need to decide if to bury it is his creator

:redsealed: oops: :schleich: :unknw:


----------



## Jesskaa

OH WOW GUYS!!!

im purple!!


----------



## michal_cohen

yeay jessica:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:

and it suit you too

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks for the welcome!!!!!

YAYY im so happy. haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

i want to get 5000

i hope i could do it in a week

i never sleep so i have a lot of time(hehe)

i need to go soon........


----------



## pla4u

CONGRATS TO YOU JESS!

you still up hon?


----------



## michal_cohen

i just returend

how are you?


----------



## pla4u

Im still tiered its 4:50 AM here kinda woke up and cant get back to sleep


----------



## michal_cohen

im the same hehe

just that here its allready 12:04

i think i will go to sleep at 6 until 10 and will stay up until the morning

i just praying that tyler will be here tonight

didnt spoke with him 3 days:sleepyhead:

its not fair


----------



## pla4u

I know irs hard on you guys, I hope he is back on line for you too hon


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

i really hope so

caz in the 1.1.07 im starting a new job and i want his blessing

he is the world for me


----------



## pla4u

I hope you two get togethr soon,

My son starts work at his new place1.1 also, he just transfered to a diffrent location though....


----------



## michal_cohen

wow it sound very difacull

i wish him best luck

i guss we all will have a great year in 2007

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:


----------



## pla4u

I hope so the hiuse will feel rather empty with just my wife and I there though, will take some adjusting


----------



## michal_cohen

i think it will be nice ....you can spend more time with your wife

(im sorry i dont know what the word adjusting means:sleepyhead: is it able to get along?)

did your son moved far away from your house?


----------



## Jesskaa

Man I'm hungry and I woke up REALLY late.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

what up?

what is adjusting ?

is it getting along ?

(never heard that word)

(i know my english just from t.v &amp;music)


----------



## Jesskaa

Its means to get used to.

Like i moved to another state and i had some adjusting to deal with.


----------



## michal_cohen

o.k thanks

how are you today?

i was at my grandma

and after that i naped like a 6 houres so i can stay up all night

now its 23:22 and i will stay up until 12 afternon

(i hope):tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats cool.

My day? Well it was pretty boring. Havent done anything really.


----------



## michal_cohen

that the best days belive me

you will miss them when youll be older


----------



## LVA

I just noticed the Millennium Club pic changed ... cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yep:laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

I know.

It changed??

hmmm.


----------



## michal_cohen

it was diffrent 5 month ago

i think:tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

hmmm well I wasent here 5 months ago.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep that why you didnt understood what she talking about

im trying to rech the 5000 in 2 days befor ill start my new job and it so hard


----------



## Jesskaa

Well you can talk to me all night.

I'm not going anywhere! haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

you know that every time you quote its like 1 post

so lets keep talking :laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

Okay so, Im eating a reallly big sub.

And I straightend my hair with my new straighter i got for christmas.


----------



## michal_cohen

that cool

i want to buy one to myself but with couple of heads so i can allso do curles

my friend once burn her hand with that so it a little bit scares me

when you use it after you dry a little bit your hair

or when he completly dry?

but your hair is kinda stright right?


----------



## newyorlatin

I've been shopping online for makeup every single day this month. I've got to stop myself. Can somebody help me please?


----------



## Jesskaa

I've burnt my hand once before, but its not like you burn your finger off or anything. Its just like a oven burn.

I use mine when its all dry, because i have reallly thick hair.

My hair is usally straight but it gets a little wavy sometimes.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

i dont buy makeup anymore

i just swap mine for diffrent iteams here on mut

so im not spending a lot of money

and i am enjoy things that we dont have here and its fun

just this week i did 5 swaps

wowwwwwwww

im addicted


----------



## KatJ

well, since i'm new, i guess i'm gonna start here!


----------



## michal_cohen

lucky you

i have hair like mellisa milano in whos the boss

so i need to wash it everyday

and if i wash it at night i have to sleep with something on my head like a hat so he wont be too big at the morning


----------



## Jesskaa

I have to wash mine everyday too, or else it gets very oily!


----------



## michal_cohen

i have a regular hair

but if i dont wash it it get bigger and i must come it everyday

i want to buy that one:


----------



## Jesskaa

That one looks good.

So do you have Relaxed hair?

Or just really curly hair?


----------



## michal_cohen

its dont have any shape

is half curly and half sapreted hair

(i mean your hair is like one group like in a curle its one group of a lot of hair but i got curls +supreted hair)

i serch for picture and couldnt find so here is a few of mine but you cant see it in them:

(bad pictures)











with half wet hairthos are some of my fotd )











you got the point


----------



## Jesskaa

I think i get what you mean.

My hair is just kind of kinky sometimes.

But those are good pictures!


----------



## michal_cohen

:icon_wink thank you

they pictuers was takken with a lauzy dig' cam'

that cost like 12$

and it look like i have bump on my face

i wish i had your hair

all you nee to do is to put moss or silicon drops and it will look lovely and shiny

i need to use masks twice a week so it will be shiny


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, the camera did its job.

I dont see any bump.

I wish. My hair is hard to handle, i get knots all the time, and im talking about this huge knot that takes me atleast a week to get out.

And I dont condition it because it makes it more oily.

so by 5 o'clock my hair is so oily everyday.

But its usally good.

But i bet your hair isnt alllll that bad.


----------



## michal_cohen

if im not wash it every day i get this a lots of knots so i have to conditon and to use masks

you know there products against oilsiness in the hair

you can use sampoo to oily hair


----------



## Jesskaa

I've tried them, but even after awhile my hair goes straight back to oily.

:[

it sucks.


----------



## michal_cohen

you can speake about it with your family doc'

when my hair is on my face

my face get very oily and i get acne on my forhead and next to my ears

did you see the movie metreal girl with hillary duff and her sister?

i dowenloud it from emule just becase it got subtitles im trhinkin of watchin him tomarrow


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I'm going to ask my derm about it.. because i think it contributes to my acne.

No, I havent seen that movie. I'd like too have seen it.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

im started to be tired

i post so much today

but i wont go to sleep

i will watch the movie and tell you how its like

i didnt like the devil wear prada i watched it two or 3 days ago(i dont remember)

its a great idea to ask your derm about it


----------



## Shelley

Hi Michal! You are gorgeous, love your hair.


----------



## Jesskaa

Its not often you say your tired!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> your such an all nighter. If i could stay up as much as you do i'll do real good in school!

I saw the devil wears prada, it was a very boring movie.


----------



## michal_cohen

awwwee :satisfied:

i love your hair

do you want to swich?


----------



## Shelley

Thanks Michal! Why you don't like your hair? I think it is gorgeous!


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

i didnt got the poinet of the movie

i think that everyone should wear what he like

i love to buy ceap clothes that look nice

and not to spend 100$ on a belt

i have more than 40 belts and they all was really ceap

i allso have robert cavali and d&amp;g shirt that my anut bought to me from romania and she bought them in 10$ eatch

but like them becaze the way they look not becaze of the brand

you got a great tast in cloths

when he wet he ok

but overwize(i think you write it that way)

he look wierd half curl and half like you tool a come and spreted all your hair

if i wash it and sleep after that

i weak up at the morning and look like a lion:glasses:


----------



## Jesskaa

I agree.

Thanks :]

I dont really have much of a choice of how expensive my clothes are

because my mom decided how much she'd spend on them, not me.


----------



## pla4u

yur hare looks good Michal, I wish my hair was so nice...mine is cource graying and prone to dandruff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i have dandruff too

but i use vaseline for a week every month

when i have money i lov to spend a lot of the pepole around me and to buy really ceap things to myself

i love to buy a lot iteams in less money

i have belts that cost me less than a dollar

and allso some shirts

and i bought this awsome jeans in 2$

or ther a store in a city close to mine that sell underwear in 1-10$

so i love to buy there ....

cas in the other stores everything so expencive

and i love plestic rings or fake diamond rings that cost 1-3$


----------



## Jesskaa

Me too. I get a lot of brand name clothes from the people my mom works for, those kids never were the clothes! And my aunt who is reallly well off money wise, buys me alot of things.

So, I usally never really get new clothes.


----------



## michal_cohen

but if you like them

that what it count

i lost a lot of wight lately and all my close are big on me

so when ill have money for work

i could buy 5 pairs of jeans in 50$ and i wont be sad about it

my brother love to spend on him self

he bought to him self last week a lather jacket in 250$

i have a lot of little dolls(animle)and fragil things that were in my closet and i dont need them anymore caz now this space will be tyler's when he be here

do you want them?

i can send them next month

i gave so many things to my brother gf...

and i still have more


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww making some room for Tyler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd love them, but I'd have no room for them.

My room is too tiny.

Maybe you could like sell them on a website?

Sometimes things are worth more then they seem.

My brother spends on himself too.. and its very selfish sometimes.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes,brothers............

i tried to sell some of my parfumes but no one was intrsting

so i swaped them for makeup

i think i will add them as gifts in the swaps

if you will be intrsted just pm me

wow if t wont be here today it will be the 4 day we didnt spoke

and i used to speake with him like 8 houres in a row

its kinda make me sad

i went yestrday and bought him some gifts for the new year ill send them to him next month(it made me feel a little bit better)

i wish i add some money in the bank so i could buy a cell phone and call him.... :scared:

i really want to know how his doing'


----------



## Jesskaa

Well its like 7pm his time.

He'll get on as soon as he can dont worry!

but atleast you got him some gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ahh next year is going to be a good year.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

he will stay with me for 2 or 3 month or more

yeay

and it will be cool caz he can enter to mut from here

and maybe we will chance my picture to our

and chance my name

and when he will speake he will write tyler:

and when i i will write michal:

at least he will be able to be in mut from here too

so it will be more easy for him

and and and and:rotfl: :rotfl: (im sorry for all my"and")


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> betcha excitedddd.

i hope he comes on soon. Its strange not talking to him.

I'm watching a movie called "10 things I hate about you"

hmm, its not all that bad.


----------



## michal_cohen

its my pevorite movie ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i allso have a picture of it in my profile

i always crying in the end

and in the part that them in the music store

such a cute movie


----------



## Jesskaa

thats coool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think it seems like a real good movie.

I like Julia Roberts, shes a good actress.


----------



## michal_cohen

you meant stiels:burnout:

they act toghter in mona liza smile

i didnt watch it it look boaring


----------



## Jesskaa

ohyah. I knew that, lol.

Yea, i saw some of that movie, it was pretty dull.

My favorite romantic movies are The notebook and Walk to Remember.


----------



## michal_cohen

i can dowenloud nthe walk to remember it with mandy moore and shane west right

my brother gf told me that its a really sad movie

and i really want to see the notebook

i hate the fact that in hebrow they gave to movies a diffrent names

here a picture of my street:it look like that in all the sesons

my block is the second from the left

and in the right you can see where im checkin mail

i just found it in the net

so everyday im walkin' on this road


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes A walk to remeber is an amazing movie!

So you could see the notebook if you found out what the title was in your language?

ohwow it looks gorgeous!


----------



## michal_cohen

it calld:unforgetabell love story(its a walk to remember and the notebook calld the diary so its pretty the same)

im louding some movies so i can watch with tye and im going to buy all the movies he like on dvd(with heb sub)so we can watch toghter

the love movies are for me caz i cant sleep in the morning after im staying up all night


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats cool.

I havent seen any real good movies lately.

But the "10 things I hate about you" was pretty good.


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt see good movies lately either i saw

i saw xman3

i saw this movie with colin pearl (i 4get the name)

the pirate of the carabbien 2(i love the first)

spidreman 2(i love the first)

suprman

and the devil wear prada

didnt like any of them

what kind of movie do you like?


----------



## Jesskaa

I like serious movies, usally or movies that keep you guessing.

I liked Spiderman, thats one my favorites!


----------



## michal_cohen

yes it was funny and great

i cant wait to see 3 so many things goin on in there

it will be great

i really wanted to see th good shepherd but i can dowenloud it just without sub titels and i can see movie like that it kinda boaring

caz i need to trancalte what they say and to see the movie at the same time

i can watch shows without subs like:newlymade(when we had it) laguna beatch

you know mtv realty.....


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea.

I dont really watch mtv much anymore they dont play my music intrests

and the tv shows arn't really my thing.

I was TBS a lot shows like sex and the city, and my boys.


----------



## michal_cohen

we have here sex in the city

but not my boys

i dont watch almost t.v anymore caz im here all day

usually i watch tv befor im going to sleep


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats cool.

Yea I dont watch much anymore either, only sometimes.


----------



## michal_cohen

i was so bored this two last days

i chanced my profile

and added some friends to my space

i have more than 50 now

most of them arew from mut

you should add them too


----------



## Jesskaa

Mkay I'll look into it


----------



## michal_cohen

yes it cool

conect mut &amp; myspace

its allready morning in here its 5

i hope tyler ok

caz usually when he cant be here the next dat he go to a friend and we pm a little

im soooooooo woried


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm sure hes fine dont worry!


----------



## michal_cohen

cant help it

just checket out my my space page and i have 61 friends

wow


----------



## Jesskaa

wow, thats good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

but way i need friends in my space

what pepole doing there anyway?

i prefer to be here and to talk


----------



## Jesskaa

welll i talk to my friends from school on there.

and on here i talk to people from different places.


----------



## michal_cohen

mmm

but here is nicer

i love it here

everyone is so great


----------



## Jesskaa

true.


----------



## michal_cohen

this site gave me so much

a friends that care for me for real

i know now more things about anything

i swaped a lot so i have iteams that i cant buy here

and the most importent my love


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww.

thats good.


----------



## michal_cohen

its almost 6 in the morning in here

the night pass really past thanks to you

thank you very very much:tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

its almost 11 here.

no problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

so you need to go to sleep soon, ha?

it was fun to talk to you


----------



## Jesskaa

nope, i have nothing to do tomorrow its sunday!

I dont have school until thursday.

so were still talking.


----------



## han

whats up jess are you bored


----------



## Jesskaa

heyyy han.

Yeah I'm pretty bored.


----------



## michal_cohen

cool!

i have now 4319 posts yea

and it hard to me caz sometimes i dont understend what write

but i did a lot of treads today

if you be tired tell me,ok?


----------



## han

me too, seems like i posted on everything already, i took mom out to eat tonight for her birthday, we ate at red lobster.


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww, well I'm sure I'll be up all night. I slept all day.

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! I LOVE RED LOBSTER.

its my favorite place!!


----------



## michal_cohen

wow sweet

wish her a happy happy day from me

have fun!

i slept all day allso

more like a lot of naps caz i cant sleep

but just in case that i will be sleepy at night


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww well.

I dont take naps.

I slept until 3pm today.


----------



## han

thanks guys mom loves to eat..haha im bored on here so im gonna go hang with the kids and husband, if i dont talk to yall a lil later i will tomorrow..


----------



## michal_cohen

lucky girl

i need to chanced that

i guss tomarrow ill be here from 12 at night until 2 caz in the 1.1 im starting my new job

so ill see how ill feel when i returen home maybe i just sleep until 1o at night and just stay up


----------



## Jesskaa

Alright have fun Han.

You should sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yes like the normal pepole:rotfl:

ill try after ill get thoes 5000 posts


----------



## Jesskaa

you'll get there!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope


----------



## Jesskaa

you willlllll.


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great day

i need to go in a few hours

i need to walk with my dogs

to a long walk

and to go with my dad to the bank and stuff


----------



## Jesskaa

thats cool.

you'll have fun!


----------



## michal_cohen

i just want to finish with it

and go to sleep:glasses:

bye jess

its 7:30 in the morning so im going to sleep for a while bye


----------



## han

this thread is asleep!! shhhhhhh


----------



## TylerD

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW Whats up strangers..... long time no talk. hehe. Damnb I sure have missed this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got no computer and havent been able to make it on in a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!!!!! My new job is giving me a million shifts and Im moving out of my house. Me and my dad are ready to killl eachother so I have to leave, I dont want to cuz I want to save up to come see MIchal so I dont know what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All I know is I cant stay at my house any longer.

Anyways my new job is ok long hours and boring haha but good money.... I just want a computer so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I misstalking with Michal so much. I cant say much here cuz my friends are surrounding me and being annoying as hell..... so I cant say much. But just know I havent ditched off and Im doing as much as I can to get a new computer.... LIfe is very stressful right now. And on top of that my face is terrible probably just because of all the stress.


----------



## Chaela

Aww I'm sorry Tyler, sounds like that sucks with your dad and all. Maybe you could room with one of your friends to help save money, or you could talk to your dad but I dont know the situation so that could be hopeless. I hope everything turns out alright and you can visit Michal


----------



## han

geeeeee tyler sorry about all the drama, michal has been here waiting for days for you.. hope you get every thing resolved and come back soon, maybe it's for the best you moved out if your always fighting, im sure you will get to see michal soon.. take care


----------



## Jesskaa

aww well tyler, we will be here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so bored and so not sleepy.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

and that what happen when im going to sleep after 3 days

i missed tyler in 40 minutes

at least i knew how is he

i love you t


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I was just thinking.. that you finally got some sleep

and then tyler comes on!

well thats how life works, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

at least i know his fine kinda

i was so worry

you cant sleep,ha?

i finished to sleep i slept a lot as you can see:rotfl:

i need to go soon


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

Nope, i need to go soon too... so i can try to sleep.

RAVENS GAME TOMORROWWWWWW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

haaaaa that why you cant sleep you want to see the game allready


----------



## Jesskaa

probably.

i'm like going crazy! i have my outfit all ready to sit in my living screaming at the tv.

goshhh i want the ravens to win!

But my mom wont let me watch the game unless i have cleaned my room!

so, i need to get up early.


----------



## michal_cohen

you clean your room befor you are going to sleep


----------



## Jesskaa

im thinking about it.

I'll probably start it so that way all I have to do is fold and hang up all my clothes that are all over my floor, lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

i have the same problam but dont tell anyone:rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

Mannnn Im so not tired, but i also dont feel like doing anything, lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

i know the feeling

i got that everyday


----------



## Jesskaa

ohwell i snuck on.

and I'm going to go clean my room shortly.

I just talked to my family over the phone that lives like 8 hours away

andd i'm very happy!


----------



## Kathy

Hi everyone! How's things? Long time no post in this thread! Happy New Year!


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

happy new year

its 02:10 right now in here

and in more 4 houres ill be in my new job

yeay


----------



## Shelley

Michal,

What type of new job do you have? Right now it is 6:15pm my time, midnight is creeping closer.


----------



## michal_cohen

its a cleaning job in the uonibersety

its on a montein so it will be really cold

its from 6 in the morning until 2 afternon

i need to be in 2 buses 2 get there so i need to go at 5.30

and ill returend only at 3

but the payment is good


----------



## Jesskaa

my parents are getting on my nerves.


----------



## han

my mom is getting on my nerves


----------



## Sirvinya

Happy New Year from Grimsby :rotfl:


----------



## michal_cohen

my dad is getting on my nerves

happy year everybody


----------



## Kathy

Good luck on the new job Michal! Hope you like it.


----------



## han

jess are you here??? come out where ever you are


----------



## Jesskaa

Jess isss here.

Im like on and off the computerr.


----------



## han

me too, im sooooooo bored, i want to do something


----------



## Jesskaa

same.


----------



## Kathy

Anybody here??? I'm bored and not sleepy.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im around.


----------



## Kathy

I want to make 1300 before I go to bed. Think I can do it??


----------



## Jesskaa

Sure, why not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

go welcome everybody

and go join in everything!


----------



## Kathy

I already welcomed like 20 ppl. lol...

I'm jumping around now.


----------



## Jesskaa

well only 10 more to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

I want to make 1000 tonight! Don't think it will happen! lol

Happy New Year from Tennessee! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Anything is possible.

its the new year!


----------



## Kathy

Happy New Year to you too Annabelle! Have you checked out the games forum??


----------



## AnnaBelle

No, but I'm heading to check it right now.

I'm actually searching for hairstyles and stuff at the moment! I got up at 8AM this morning on like 5 hours sleep, and I'm still wide awake! ugh...


----------



## Jesskaa

I went to bed at like 4am.. then woke up at like 10.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm so bored...lol Just wanted to share that!


----------



## Kathy

I did nothing for New Years. And Steve got mad at me cause I got on mut at 10:30pm for like 5 minutes so he went to bed. What a schmuck! So...I've been posting ever since. lol...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I didn't do anything either. My fiancee had to work, so yeah. He's working tomorrow too! They work him like crazy. It's kind of depressing actually.

So, anyways, I'm really hyper and really bored! lol


----------



## Kathy

I responded to your ebay thread. That's a bummer!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I know tell me about it! I'm really pissed off right now too! I doubt I'll get it before I go back to school on the 16th. Since the mail isn't running Monday or Tuesday!

So what are you up to? 3 more posts and you'll have 1300! lol


----------



## Kathy

Jumping around! This is it right here! I should turn purple soon. And watching Law and Order SVU. I love that show. The original too. I have the first 2 seasons on DVD. lol...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I love that show too! I'm watching the History Channel! lol I'm such a nerd!


----------



## Kathy

I like that channel too! They have cool shows on there.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I'm a History major..so yeah! I watch it like 24/7. They are talking about sex on there now...lol


----------



## Kathy

Oh really??? Maybe I should watch it! lol...I like the Discovery Channel too.


----------



## michal_cohen

i returnd from my new job

yay


----------



## Jesskaa

did you like it?


----------



## michal_cohen

its cleaning...

i cleaned 6 floor of staris and some office and stuff

but becaze i dont know the place yet the first 2 weeks i will work only four hours

what sad is that everyone there is arab and i cant understend what they are saying

today i was with some gorl that explaine me the job

and tomarrow im alone and i need to clean past befor pepole coming

i dont care that it hard

as long as i get money tyler will be with me sonner


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww well aslong as its good money!


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

its like a 4$ to an hour

so its nice

how are you ?

you cant sleep?


----------



## Jesskaa

thats good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im good.. im real awake.. but i need to go to sleep soon.


----------



## michal_cohen

i will go to nap too(now its 11:30)

for like 2 hours

and i will go to sleep at 8 until 2 at the morning

and then ill be here until i will go the my job


----------



## Sirvinya

Good morning everyone :rotfl:

I managed to get to 3000 before I went to bed last night!


----------



## michal_cohen

yay

great job


----------



## AnnaBelle

Whoo hoo! :rockwoot: I didn't hit 1000 last night! :laughing:


----------



## han

congrats on your new job michal, hope you get to be with tyler soon.. it sux when my husband was in the navy and we were apart.. so i def know the feeling.. Hey every one, what's up?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han!

I have to start cleaning up in a few minutes, but I'm just hanging out and posting right now. I don't wanna clean! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

oh my i was invited to go to the mall and hang out with some friends.

im not really in the mood too.


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ*

Cheap Champagne is gross!!!


----------



## bluebird26

lol cheap champagne is gross after you tried the good stuff, lol

Well, it snowed here yesterday but it wasn't nice, tons of sleet and ice. The interstate was terrible! I'm glad I have a 4x4 but still that's no help on ice


----------



## AnnaBelle

It hasn't snowed here one single time yet. Just rain. Yuck.

I needed to go out and do some stuff today, but I just don't feel like it. I have a terrible headache. I should start cleaning too...oh well! lol


----------



## pla4u

Hey gang,,, just got home a short while ago, I'm beet been a really exausting week...


----------



## han

hey anna, i did all my cleaning yesterday, so today im free!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Lucky you! I'm doing laundry at the moment! Not too much to pick up in my room today, but I do have to take my Christmas tree down.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Michal! What are you up to?


----------



## michal_cohen

not much its 03:18 in here and i need to go to work at 5

i started a new job yestrday


----------



## AnnaBelle

Did you like it? How was it?


----------



## Noir Sakura

19 and a half hours into the new year and I still feel like the same old me...

I'm so fabulous!


----------



## michal_cohen

it was o.k its a cleaning job

i cleaned 6 florr of stairs and some offices

but its good money

i love your new picture:laughing:

very pretty


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm still trying to decide what color to do my hair and how to get it cut. I am so bored.

Aww thanks. I entered a Christmas/New Year's contest on Makeup 411. I don't think I'll win, but I had fun getting prettied up!

Its good that your job is good money. I'm tutoring at my college right now. Nothing fancy, but it works. :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

thats awsome

you got a great face &amp;eyes

you can dye your hair to any color even red or black


----------



## sarahgr

My leg is asleep............................................ .:doh:


----------



## michal_cohen

its happen to me too

too many houres in the comp?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Aww thanks Michal!

I love your signature! You are Tyler are so cute!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

i hope he wont be mad that i used his pictures

i looooooooooooooooove him so much

what you did last night?

i was at home


----------



## AnnaBelle

I was at home too. Didn't do anything special. My fiancee had to work, so he was tired and didn't feel like going out.

I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow! I'm so excited!

This is my 1000th post! YAY!


----------



## han

where is jess???


----------



## michal_cohen

yea congrats on the posts

i want to rech 5000 already

what you want to do with your hair?


----------



## sarahgr

Yeah i guess so...lol...

where are you from in Israel??


----------



## michal_cohen

i live in a city close to hifa

i saw that she in mut a few minutes ago....


----------



## MacForMe

WWE is on.. Kevin Federline "BEAT"John Cena thanks to Umaga butting in.. I can't stand Kevin Federline..


----------



## michal_cohen

same here

he look like a rat &amp; act like one


----------



## han

hey macforme.. and michal im bored and not feeling well, i ate way to much today


----------



## Jesskaa

My computer was down for like 3 hours.

i almost died! LMAO!


----------



## michal_cohen

it happend to me too

like an hour ago

the modm didnt worked

i tought im going crazy


----------



## Jesskaa

It was my internet providers fault..

and i called there and complained at like 6 times

because my mother wouldnt.

she's so childish.. you gotta problem you gotta fix it!

lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope you feel better soon

i just ate in 4 at the morning

i need to go to work soon

so i tought to weak up early and to be withe my fevorit friends

thats right


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm going to cut a couple of inches off of it, before I go back to school. It's becoming too much of a hassel to deal with.


----------



## michal_cohen

you will loo great

i want to chance my hair too

but ill wait for 2-3 month


----------



## AnnaBelle

The only times I usually have time to mess around with my hair is when I'm on break from school. I want to get my nails done tomorrow too. I love long nails.


----------



## michal_cohen

i have long nails

but i dont do a lot of things with them

just one or two color

i need to go to work now its 05:15

talk to you later


----------



## han

i want a full size brand new soft wash gray pigment.. i have $$$$$$


----------



## pla4u

Hi Guys

Hows everones new year going?

I'm beat, not looking forward to going to work tomorow...


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to go to work right now

its 5 at the morning

its cold outside

and i need to touch a cold water for 5 hours


----------



## Jesskaa

Im playing the sims!


----------



## michal_cohen

which sims?


----------



## Jesskaa

the sims 2 nightlife.


----------



## michal_cohen

i played a few sims

i dont remember their names

i played the one with energy machine

and the one that you can meet pepole in the park

and the one with the clowen picture

that if your carecter deffresed the clowen come and anoyin him

i need to go now

bye bye

have great day everyone

and dont forget to vote for motm

to tyler dha


----------



## KatJ

anybody still on?

i'm bored


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm still here. I'm watching the History Channel...again! lol


----------



## KatJ

i'm watching CSI and listening to my daughter cry cause she doesnt want to go to sleep


----------



## Jesskaa

i watched the history channel it was about the UTZ and synders factory of hanover!


----------



## pla4u

I'm here, I'm kinda popping in and out...


----------



## KatJ

is everyone having a good night?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I guess tonight's been pretty good. I'm going to Chuck E. Cheese tomorrow with my nephew! YAY! lol


----------



## pla4u

I havent been to one of those in years...maybe when my Grandoughter is a little older...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

i cant wait to go to a Chuck E Cheese, i've never been to one before


----------



## AnnaBelle

My nephew is only 3 and he loves it there. I have to help him play some of the games, and we get him tons of tickets. lol

They are making liquor on the History channel! lol

How old is your granddaughter?


----------



## KatJ

sounds interesting, i dont have the history channel though:wacko:


----------



## AnnaBelle

I love the history channel. I'm so bored. Hopefully I can make the Milliennum Club soon!


----------



## pla4u

Shes only 6 months old now. give her a few years, I dont think we have a Chuck E Cheese in this aria anymore..?..

well I gota get some sleep...good nite girls. :hug:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Aww, I bet she is adorable.

We had one around 6 years ago, and it went out of business. They opened a new one up in January '06. It's better than the old one!


----------



## Jesskaa

My sims are about to get married! yay!


----------



## KatJ

does anybody have any tips on getting up in the morning? i have a lot of trouble waking up when i should, i always sleep till the last minute and then regret it all day.


----------



## AnnaBelle

If I honestly HAVE to get up, I set my cell phone alarm clock with the most annoying sound possible, and put it on the other side of the room. That way I have to get up out of bed and turn it off. Once I get up and walk to the other side of my room, I don't go back to bed.

Whoo hooo!


----------



## KatJ

see, there is one of my problems, i'll get up and turn the alarm off then go right back to bed


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I also have a mother that loves to yell and wake everyone up too. Maybe that's why I always get up. :rotfl:

I'm sorry I can't be more help. Once I am out of bed, and turning the stupid phone alarm off, I'm up.


----------



## KatJ

oh to have that problem. lol! once my daughter wakes up, i'm fine. but if i wake up at 7 and shes still asleep, i'm like hey why waste a chance to sleep!


----------



## Kathy

Hi everyone! What's up? Back to work tomorrow! Yuck!! Can't stay on long....


----------



## AnnaBelle

We are always online at the same time kaville! lol I'm watching the History channel again!


----------



## Kathy

I'm watching Law and Order again!!! LMAO!!!

You made 1000 posts I see! Go girl!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yep, did that earlier today! I can't wait to get into the Millennium Club! I have such a headache! I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow!


----------



## Kathy

Cool...hope you like how it turns out. Post some before and after pics for us. I have GOT to go to bed! lol... Catch you later.


----------



## Sirvinya

Beh, I have to go back to work in an hour. I finished for christmas on 21st :scared:


----------



## MissMissy

thought i would write a little something. Hi:smilehappyyes: im getting my hair trimmed, im growing it out.... um.. i like this little similey and never had a reason to use it so im going to.:nzd: buh bye


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm still up. Anyone wanna chat?


----------



## michal_cohen

i had the strenghst day at work today


----------



## AnnaBelle

What happened, Michal?


----------



## michal_cohen

i just did a post about it

here it is

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...pid-44916.html


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's 5AM over here and I haven't been to bed yet. I've been taking care of my mom. She's really sick. =(


----------



## michal_cohen

oh im sorry about that

hope she will get better soon

mother are the importent person in the family i sure miss mine


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sorry about your mom. She has a terrible stomach virus. She told me not to take care of her, but I did anyway. I just got done cleaning the bathroom and running a load of laundry.

I have been up 18 hours, and I'm not tired...yet. I have to get my hair cut in about 5 hours. My dad's getting ready to leave for work.

I'm just so bored. Sitting here waiting on the clothes to get done washing.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow you did a lot today

im need to do some laundry take a shower and im goigng to sleep so i will weak up at 3 in the morning (maybe tyler will be here) and than i will stay up until ill go to work


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope you get to talk to Tyler!

I'm still up. Just got done doing some more laundry, taking the dog out and feeding her, and mopping. Getting a little tired now.


----------



## michal_cohen

what is mopping(sorry about that never heard this word befor)

i have a dog calld mupy


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's where you wipe the floor down. My dog's name is Millie. I put some pictures of her in my profile.

I'm getting sleepy now, but I'm the only one left to take care of my mom, so I have to stay up.


----------



## michal_cohen

like you swiped with a broom

(im learning im learning)

you have such a great heart

your dog is so cute

i got two

you can see them in my notepad


----------



## pla4u

just wanted to say good morning to all my friends, got to be heading out to work...


----------



## Kathy

Morning everyone! Gotta finish getting ready for work.


----------



## michal_cohen

its 5 in the evening and im going to sleep so i will be here in 3

good night to me

good morning to you


----------



## Kathy

Hey....anybody here? I'm at work, but on mut instead..lol...


----------



## elternal

The thread is alive and kicking - like me =)


----------



## michal_cohen

ill be here again in 2 hours


----------



## pla4u

Hi guys...I'm here ...for a while anyway,, I have a meat loaf in the oven....getting hungry...:18:


----------



## han

yummmm meat loaf, im hungry


----------



## Harlot

I havent had meatloaf in years! I quit eating beef since I thought it was cruel to kill cows and bla,bla,bla so I guessed you couldve called me a half-assed vegetarian lol. But lately I stopped careing :frown: Thats not good....


----------



## Jesskaa

food!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got home from Chuck E. Cheese! Boy, was that place a mad house!


----------



## michal_cohen

sound great

i just woke up its 03:24 right now


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's 8pm here. I am so tired. I think I got about 3 hours of sleep last night.

I missed my hair appointment! =( But she rescheduled me in for later in the day. It looks so much better!


----------



## lovingmakeup

Okay....So I guess the pics were to get us talking....and it worked.


----------



## michal_cohen

you gotta sleep so you will have power to the rest of the day

i sorry that you needed to cancel your appointmment yestrday

its work big time:laughing:


----------



## TylerD

HOWWWWWWWWWWDY!!!! Just chillin at a friends and just got off work wow im tired haha.... Anyways whats up everyone??

I was gonna get my moms lap top on Sunday but I was really drunk and forgot to (it was new years haha) It was awesome though. Me and friends had a good time at some house party. I missed you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feels good to be back for a day hehe. I will get that lap top Saturday.

Hi Michal I missed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not fair that I dont get to talk with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But on a much lighter note I feel pretty damn good today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Drunnnnk.

i dont like that word.

But hey, as long as you feel good.


----------



## TylerD

Haha I wasnt planning on it but I got to this party and there was SO many ppl there and I dunno I just had to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it made for a super good night and it will be a good memorie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I needed it because I had a crappy couple weeks there but being with friends all night and drinkin was awesome hehe. Anyways JEss how you doing


----------



## Jesskaa

bad bad.

I'm good &amp; youuu? I go to the derm tomorrow.


----------



## TylerD

haha. Well im glad your good and I hope all goes well at the derm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Im good just been working so crazy.... Some days Im working 12 hrs right from 7 in the morning till 7 at night. Im very tired but meh tomorrow I got a 5 hr shift thats why im going out with friends tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

so anna what did you decide on the hair???? hello there jess


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm eating this realllll big pickle.

Well thats cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> betcha gunna get a gooood pay check!

Also i was watching your little card trick thingy on your profile

and boy you have some really clear looking nails!

Heyyy Han.

is your real name Hannah?


----------



## michal_cohen

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

tyler in the site


----------



## han

no it's Han you know like han solo.. why did mom curse me with that name


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats intresting. I always thought it would have been just your nickname.

very orginal.


----------



## TylerD

Wish I could stay on all night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its never enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Any time I talk with ytou goes by so fast... Im going out with friends in a bit, but still have some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed you


----------



## AnnaBelle

I didn't go much shorter on the length. About an inch off, and she trimmed my layers up. My hair looks so much better. She also fixed my bangs where I screwed them up when I cut them. I would take a picture, but I look pretty bad.

I was up all night with my Mom. She had a terrible stomach virus, so I didn't go to bed until 8AM this morning, and woke back up at 11AM. I'm all paranoid now that I'm going to get it. There's nothing worse than being sick on your stomach.


----------



## pla4u

Hey gang....

Glad to see you back on line Tyler!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Paula!


----------



## han

i have had three stomach virus this year cause my son goes to day care, and your right theres nothing worst than being sick on your stomach, i rather be in pain.. just be carefull wash your hands dont rub your nose , mouth and eyes


----------



## michal_cohen

i missed you too

i need to go to work in 2 hours

have fun you desrave it

i lovvvvvvvvvvvvvve you


----------



## TylerD

Hey Paula glad to be back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wont be on till Saturdya after this though *cries* But then I will be back cuz i get that lap top whooooooo.

Hey Han  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for saying hello to me hahaha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a humerous kind of guy.


----------



## han

oh tyler was that you... darn you been gone sooooooooo long i almost didnt notice that was you... haha


----------



## AnnaBelle

I was so careful! I mopped the floors in bleach! :laughing: I sprayed Lysol everywhere too. I'm just paranoid that I'm going to get it. I don't want to be sick!

What have you been doing?


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm mean.. lmao!

my friend is on the phone going on and on about what she got for christmas

and she's so selfish she thinks her whole christmas was bad because she didnt get like 3 gifts she wanted.

SO i put my cellphone on mute and im just gunna let her sit there and talk to herself... lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

funny you:kopfkratz:


----------



## TylerD

Hahah silly Han.

Anyways gang I gotta go now *cries* I will be back Saturday though so dont miss me to much haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill be back Saturday so talk to you all then. WHoooo it was great being back for a day though.


----------



## Jesskaa

byeee tyler!


----------



## han

i havent been doing much of anything im glad kids go back to school tomorrow there so bored there driveing me nuts!!

dont be such a stranger we miss you... take care


----------



## michal_cohen

bye love


----------



## han

your not mean, tell her theres always next year or birthday so get over it..


----------



## Jesskaa

Well I just liked hanged up on because shes been on mute for atleast 10 mintues and is still talking


----------



## han

i know i have a raw wicked sense of humor.. once you know me youll understand

when i dont want to talk or someone calls that i dont want to talk to, i will be like, "hello hello hello " like i got a bad connection then i will hang up..haha


----------



## Harlot

.......isnt it on Jan 8 that kids go back to school? :wassatt: I THINK thats when I go back.......Unless I didnt pay attention....again, oh no!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well my mom works for my old high school, and they start back tomorrow. I don't go back until the 16th, but that's college for ya! lol

I'm feeling really crappy right now.


----------



## pla4u

HA HA how long will she go on and on?


----------



## han

im in florida so it may be diffrent where your at.. my friend in ga said they go next week so call to find out for sure

oh no!! what kind of crappy? hope your not sick


----------



## Jesskaa

She went on for 15 mintues.

And then I hanged up.


----------



## pla4u

wonder if shes still talking to a dead phone?


----------



## Jesskaa

possible. haha.


----------



## han

your funny girl!! she is probley trying to find some one else and be all in there ear with that..haha


----------



## KatJ

whos still on?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I was feeling really sick at my stomach, but now I'm okay.

I'm watching the History channel! lol :laughing: There's a guy on there, and he ain't bad lookin'! Too bad that he's old enough to be my father! :rotfl:


----------



## pla4u

Well bedtime for me ...goodnite everyone..


----------



## AnnaBelle

Goodnight, sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

ill be here at 6 or 7(your time 2-3 at the morning my time)


----------



## Jesskaa

helllooooo.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Where's everyone at?


----------



## Harlot

YAY! Hopefully I get my christmas gift from my mom today. Its really hard to find a ride anywhere much less to Nordstrom and Sephora. Shes giving me a shopping spree, woohooo!


----------



## michal_cohen

im here its 03:08 at the morning

i need to eat(yea that early caz im really hungry at work and i dont have a break)

to find some papers and to wash my face


----------



## han

hello everyone..


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! How are you?


----------



## TylerD

HAHA WHOOOOOOOOO Got to a computer again at my friends. They are watching the football game here with other mates.

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mom said she will pay half and I will pay half for a brand new computer for me ($700) We are ordering it this weekend and I will have it in 2 weeks whooooooooooo yaya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im so happy... Tired but happy hehe.


----------



## michal_cohen

whats up?

it so cold in here and rainy

thanks god tomarrow i have a day off

that is awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeee

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TylerD

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Love is in the air


----------



## michal_cohen

and always will be

i heard this song today by the way


----------



## Star0055

original topic for a thread lol i like it!


----------



## AnnaBelle

That's great Tyler!

Hey Michal! How are you doing?


----------



## TylerD

You know whats weird... I have this bump on my face and its very itchy. Its not a pimple or anything (just weird) Its like i dunno..... haha... I have never gotten like this before... its like a weird bite or something but its itching like absolute crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im gettin' ready to go to work

im cleaning my face right now with johnsons 3 in 1 caz im lazy to touch water haha


----------



## TylerD

Speaking of cleaning face I need to switch up my regimen. This toner I have been using has kept me clear but my skin is s otight I can barelly smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ANd its so flakey so I need something els hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got done taking pictures of my whole makeup collection to post on my notepad. I'm writing down what everything is right now. I have 47 pictures! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

my face look bad too:scared:

maybe its the cleaning products or the fact that im exiting

i got this ....

i dont know

its look like a rash a lot of tiny red spots between the face and the neck

hate that

i went to buy calmine today and now its better:tocktock:

baby no matter what you will have you always look great

thats how you are

beautiful &amp; sexy

thats a lot


----------



## TylerD

Dont worry Michal you are beautiful so dont worry about it. But i do feel your pain my skin goes through stages to.

BUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well life is good haha sometimes.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm using ProActiv and I still get breakouts! =(


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet &amp; perfect


----------



## TylerD

Annabelle that is to bad. I used to use the stuff but didnt work that well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Michal..

Michal maybe you should come to Canada and move out with me and Brandon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant leave the contruy until i pay my dad bills

but thanks for the offer you are so sweet

pepole always talkin about all this products that i dont know

(but i read about that one so its all good)

its like i write

אני אוהבת אותך טיילר

and no one will understend

(im still learning)


----------



## AnnaBelle

It dries my face out too bad. I am going to quit using it. It is too expensive!

I'm so bored...anyone else bored?


----------



## TylerD

Awwe thats to bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well it will happen eventually

Anna im very bored haha and yes I know abou tthe dryness.

WHOOOOOOOOOOOY!!


----------



## michal_cohen

im not bored but im tired and thats how i feel even befor i started to work

hahaha

there a girl at work(she is my friend now)

and have dry lips and she always bite them and i cant see it

so today i will give her a lip balm and i hope she will use it

its hert me to see her like that


----------



## AnnaBelle

My lips stay dry! Especially since it is getting cold here. I've been using Burt's Bees, and it is helping.

Hopefully I can get all these pictures labeled and posted on my notepad tonight. I have to stay up til at least 1:30AM to watch Strong Medicine on Lifetime. I'm a Lifetime junkie! lol


----------



## TylerD

BEST SONG IN THE ENTIRE WORLD RIGHT HERE!!! Anyone who doesnt like it seriously leave th e thread now haha.

YouTube - Blue Eyes Blue


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know that one

but i will hear it all day

just dont make me leave the thread


----------



## TylerD

Alright everyone im outta here enjoy the greatest song ever written.


----------



## michal_cohen

i will hear it until i will have to go

its such a sad song

good night my love

i got an answer to that song:

YouTube - Duncan James - Sooner Or Later


----------



## Kathy

Hey people!! What's up?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey!

Just saw a Olive Garden commercial and it made me HUNGRY!


----------



## Kathy

I'll bet! I haven't been to an Olive Garden in a long time. So...how did your hair come out? Did you post pics in the Hair forum?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I love it! I posted a pic from my camera phone, but you can't tell much.

I'm working on my notepad! Yay!! I took pictures of all my makeup! Like 50 some pictures! lol It's going to be a while!


----------



## Kathy

Yah for you! I need to do a notepad. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. I did get a digital camera for Christmas though... I should make my notepad my first project.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Notepads are so fun! I am on Picture 7 of 43! LMAO

I prolly won't finish it tonight. I had to put everything down at 1:30 when Strong Medicine comes on!


----------



## Kathy

Well good luck, girl! LOL... I have to go to bed so I can get up for work tomorrow! Catch ya' later!


----------



## AnnaBelle

See ya tomorrow night!


----------



## Leony

Cool! This thread is still alive lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

LOL Leony! It's was more active earlier when Tyler and Michal were posting! They are too sweet!


----------



## michal_cohen

:whistling: :icon_redf


----------



## Mina

Good Morning!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hi Mina!

It's afternoon over here!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 21:00 in here

well im going to sleep again

ill be here im about 6-8 houers

have a great day pewpole

i hope tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyler will be here today too

im to spoiled dont i?


----------



## Jesskaa

I thought Tyler said he wasent going to back until Sunday?

Hmm, well.. I had a good day at school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

he was at his friends house ....

im glad you have a great day


----------



## Kathy

Hey All!! Anybody here??


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm here...are you still around?


----------



## Kathy

I'm here. What's happening? Michal...I see you online too! Where are you??


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

i was at myspace and left tyler some images


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I just got home from a date. I bought too much stuff tonight! lol


----------



## Kathy

Yeah?? You bought stuff while on a date??:kopfkratz:


----------



## michal_cohen

did you bought him something too?


----------



## Kathy

How's Tyler Michal? You need to get some gloves for work.


----------



## AnnaBelle

We went shopping tonight. I had to buy some gym clothes for this class I'm taking. I also bought a couple of jackets and shirts too! lol ...and I got L'Oreal's Telescopic!

Michal, did you get your package yet?


----------



## michal_cohen

i talked with tyler today in the morning and yestrday and probebly we will talk tomarow too cuz he taken his mother lap top(i hope its works)

and he and his mother buying a new comp

so he will have it in more two weeks

so im feeling great


----------



## Kathy

Cool!! Where did you find it?? The Telescopic, I mean? I've been looking around for it and haven't seen it. Not very hard though.


----------



## michal_cohen

that sound awsome

actully i was so busy with my new job so i didnt even check my mail yet ill check it tomarrow

i had you some extras i hope you will like them

im always ready to swap

soon i will had more swap iteams

next week i think


----------



## AnnaBelle

I found it at WalMart. If you can't find it, I'll do a CP for you. It was $7.21 with tax.

Aww, you didn't have to put any extra stuff in there. I listed some more stuff to sell, so if you want to swap for anything, just let me know. I'll hold the stuff out for you until you list some more items if you want.


----------



## Kathy

Good! I'm glad. Why can't he move in with his mother if he doesn't get along with his father? Just wondering?

Thank you for the offer. I'll let you know. I haven't really looked that hard. I have quite a few other mascaras I need to use up first! :laughing:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Check out my notepad! I have so many mascaras, that it isn't even funny! lol.

That's why I'm trying to sell off some of my makeup that I don't use anymore. I already have two shoeboxes full of stuff I'm selling, and you want to know that sad part? You can't even tell I have gotten rid of anything.


----------



## michal_cohen

omg you are so sweet

tell me when you will get my pacage and we will swap again

i will try to had more swaps tomarrow

cuz im not working

(you want me to write you what i want from your new iteams so you can save them for me?)

i will had more parfume to swap too


----------



## AnnaBelle

Go ahead and PM me with what you want. I'll take them off the for sale list.


----------



## Kathy

I gotta try this swapping sometime. I just haven't taken the time to do all that stuff. Notepads and lists and all that.


----------



## AnnaBelle

You should swap! It's so much fun, or at least post some items for sale!


----------



## michal_cohen

i swaped so many times check my feedbacks

i dont know why i cant find the sell fourm

annabell can you give me the link to your new sell?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Here's the link.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f46...2-a-45020.html

I couldn't find it either. I had to search! lol


----------



## Kathy

Post in it and bump the thread up. I'll start working on my notepad and stuff soon. When I have some extra time! lol...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I want to sell my makeup, and I haven't had one single PM about my sale. :icon_cry:


----------



## Kathy

I see what you mean...that whole forum is missing! How weird! Maybe we should notify a mod or admin.?


----------



## michal_cohen

i got this page you dont have parmosion to enter the page

what is that

i thing that they chanced the site a bit so things despeare and stuff

how did you found the page?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Michal,

It's right under the fashion forum. I had to look forever to find it.


----------



## Kathy

Aww...don't be too bummed out. I'm sure when more people see it they'll buy some.

I have to turn in ladies. Gotta work in the morning. See you tomorrow! :mog: :wave: :sleeping:


----------



## michal_cohen

under the fashion fourm i see stashes

i dont know it despear to me

i connect leony so she will fix it

wired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

good night

the smily with the grave kinda freak me out:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Goodnight Michal!! Just PM me and let me know!!


----------



## michal_cohen

o.k thanks

good night

sweet dreams


----------



## KatJ

hi mut world


----------



## Leony

It's up now, sorry for the inconvenience everyone!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there whats up?

thanks leony


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!


----------



## michal_cohen

i think they went to sleep


----------



## FeverDream

I was going to stay up and watch Ronin, but it's actually airing later today at 3pm which is a much more reasonable time, so I'll catch it then. Night y'all.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Anyone wanna chat?


----------



## han

i have been buying stuff at specktra and here.. i need to stop, but i so bad need stereo rose and petticoat msf and softwash grey pigment (full jar.. to complet my collection, well it's never complete.. HELP if you have these


----------



## AnnaBelle

I want some MAC shadows!! I've been buying like crazy off here! lol

I'm so bored, and I have to get a fire under my butt! I have so much to do today!


----------



## Kathy

Han...I found Petticoat on e-bay a few weeks ago. I did pay way over retail, but it's there.


----------



## han

thanks.. if im patient i will find it, im not going to pay too much and e-bay makes me nervous


----------



## Kathy

Yeah...it just ended up bidding out at like $40 or something. (Yeah...I know). It IS really nice though. I don't buy off anyone without like a 1,000 or more positive feedbacks. I have not done TONS of buying, but I've done a fair amount and never had a problem.


----------



## han

thanks.. i dont have paypal do they take other type of payments


----------



## Kathy

Ummm....I think some will and some won't. It's at the discretion of the seller, I believe.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Some sellers will take a money order. It is best to check feedback before you buy though.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi annabelle

how are you today?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Michal! I'm pretty tired. Got some color on my hair right now, getting ready to rinse it out. How was your day?


----------



## michal_cohen

today was my day off

lucky me cuz it so cold today and rainy and tomarrow its sturday so its all good

in what color you dye your hair?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I decided to do blonde.

It's been rainy here today too. I hate rain.


----------



## michal_cohen

i love rain but only when im at home hehe

i want to dye my hair too

but not now

when tyler will come to me

i tried to color my hair in a little bit blond but it always turns red


----------



## usersassychick0

Hello everyone, I gotta go in 20 min but I'm just seeing hows everyone doing? I just got my haircut today, and I love it! its now a bob like nicole richies, but my hair was soo long before that I gave it to cancer!


----------



## michal_cohen

that sound great

you should post a picture

it was so sweet of you to gave it to cancer

everyone doing a new hair cuts i want too jk


----------



## AnnaBelle

That is so sweet! I bet your hair looks really cute. I'm here for the rest of the night! Whoo hoo! The fiance is playing Yahtzee with his dad, so I am bored.


----------



## han

i love nicole hair when it was short and i like it now with the side swept bangs.. that was nice to donate to cancer, my friend did that a couple of years ago..

where is jess and tyler?????????


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! Where have you been? I've missed you!


----------



## michal_cohen

cancer is the worst desieas in the world


----------



## AnnaBelle

I have a lot of red in my hair. I have to be careful with blonde or I end up with red too.


----------



## han

i have been posting! i miss you too, how did your hair color turn out?? is your mom better?


----------



## usersassychick0

Yes I just watched orpah the other say, and they had all these women who got their hair cut for it, and had a makeover aswell. I'm happy with the turn out, and that I could help somebody else! ...Lol but I am sure they don't want all my split ends!


----------



## michal_cohen

im thinking to do exsacly hair cut+ color like byonce

in her new clip


----------



## usersassychick0

Maybe I'll post a pic, no promises though! It all depends on my sister.

I sounds cute michal!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah it turned out really good. My mom is still really weak, but she's doing a lot better. I gave her a pedicure today!

I'm just trying to get rid of a lot of my makeup and get my collection so it's mostly MAC. It's going to be hard though. They don't pay you enough to tutor! I'll tell ya that much!

That sounds really pretty!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope it look good(i have a wavy hair but i could go to a salon once a week)

this is my pictures:












and this is the clip:

YouTube - beyonce - irreplaceable


----------



## AnnaBelle

Michal,

You are so pretty!! Anything would look good on you!


----------



## han

michal.. i think your hair would look good with some layers


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

i got a very wavy hair almost like beyonce

i didnt know if to do a hair cut like beyonce or blonde strieps

but i think i will go with beyonce cuz its a little bit blonde with red

im consider it

i dont know really what to do

i want a chance

i have a few month to think about it


----------



## Jesskaa

helloooooooo.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sure you'll look smokin' for Tyler!

Hey Jess!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well guys.. I'm going to take a shower.

Then I'll be on here for quite awhile to make up missed time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

just popped in to say hi gang..


----------



## michal_cohen

i sure hope so

hi jess

where have you been lately i didnt saw you

hey hey hey

how are you today?

its almost 5 in the morning in here


----------



## pla4u

Hi Michal, I'm haning in there . how are things with you? Hows your job going?


----------



## michal_cohen

today me and tyler toghter a month and 4 days

yea

im workin' 8 hours now

its kinda hard and im hungry all the time haha

but thinking of tyler helps


----------



## pla4u

Great pics hon!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

they from 3 month ago

they were takin with this ceap digital cam(that i borowed from my aunt)

i did them for some fotds

i think i will buy a new one

i saw intrnet cem in 10$ but they not so good ,dont they?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I've never heard of them. I have a Sony and a Polaroid that I like pretty good. The Polaroid pisses me off though, because the pictures are always so blurry.


----------



## pla4u

Hi AnnaBell...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

How have you been?


----------



## pla4u

The digital cam I have is a cheep onr too but it works....


----------



## michal_cohen

i saw one today its in a soccer ball shape

well i dont know....

i think ill buy a digital cemra

i want to post some pictures

what do you got

maybe i look for that


----------



## Shelley

Hello. I'm tired, heading off to bed soon even though it is only 9pm here. That is what happens when you are 35 years old. :rotfl:


----------



## pla4u

WHAT your just a kid try 49


----------



## michal_cohen

i slept all day and im still tired:tocktock:

so dont be so hard on yourself


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I'm 20! I usually make it 'til 2:30am, but not for too much longer. Damn 9:20 English class! lol


----------



## pla4u

ait no way I'll make it till 2:30am....


----------



## michal_cohen

lately you didnt slept at all

i always wake up at 3 in the morning and wait for tyler until 5:30 and then im going to work


----------



## AnnaBelle

I know. I've been really sick lately with some sort of cold, and I can't sleep of a night, and I want to sleep all day. It's so frustrating.

I always stay up until 2:30. My favorite show comes on at 1:30 and I HAVE to stay up and watch it! lol


----------



## pla4u

ever hear of those new fangled contraptions called...VIDIO RECORDERS!


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt watched t.v lately

like a month


----------



## AnnaBelle

Lol! Yep, but I don't have one in my room. Don't want to wake the parent's up either trying to fiddle with the dang thing. lol


----------



## Kathy

Hi All...how's it going?


----------



## michal_cohen

how are you today?


----------



## pla4u

Hi Kathy

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hi Kathy! I've been looking for you! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

when im at work my face are very oily

what can i do with that?

i dont wear makeup for work

can i take just powder and use it on my face

any ideas?


----------



## pla4u

I dont know hon...I generaly wash my face with an alcohol based clenser for the oily stuff..


----------



## AnnaBelle

I would just use powder. Or you could try oil blotting sheets. They work pretty good.


----------



## michal_cohen

i think its becuze of the clening products that im usin at work

my skin look very very very oily

and i have more acne every day

maybe i will take a cleanser 3 in 1 to work

and wash my face every 3 houres maybe it will work


----------



## Kathy

TGIF!! lol...


----------



## pla4u

You Got That Right!


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohmy girl went to take a shower and you all tackled down like another page!

lol!

On school nights I go sleep between 9-11pm.

on weekend and summer and whatnot its like 4:30AM. LOL!


----------



## pla4u

Hi Jess, got here just as I was about to go to bed....us old timeres need our beauty sleep you know...


----------



## michal_cohen

i will do that

we dont have here oily blotting sheets

i had them once from a swap but after 5 mintues my face were oily again


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well then I'm not gunna stop ya.


----------



## Shelley

Well this old timer isn't in bed yet but I am heading that way soon.

This is what I do when I feel cold inside the house. Strip your bed, throw your sheets in the dryer for 10 min. Once you remove them they are nice, warm, cozy, make your bed fast and dive under the covers.


----------



## michal_cohen

now i want to sleep too

its almost 6 in the morning in here

and im so bored


----------



## Kathy

That's a good idea! Not sure about the energy to strip and remake the bed when I'm already tired though! :kopfkratz:


----------



## Shelley

I know what you mean. I try to do it before I feel zonked, but if I am really desperate I go for it. :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

I like going into a cold bed, lol!


----------



## Kathy

Do you have to work today Michal??


----------



## han

hey jess! what's up


----------



## AprilRayne

Hey guys! I haven't been on in a while cause we went out of town for New Years! I missed you all!


----------



## han

welcome back!! and happy new year


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey not much.


----------



## michal_cohen

nop its sturday

in israel its sabat

and everything close until the evning

today me and tyler toghter a month &amp; 4 days


----------



## AnnaBelle

What is everyone into tonight?


----------



## han

im up to nothing, it's 11:24 pm in florida i cant sleep i hate toss and turning, so here i am


----------



## michal_cohen

here is morning so im going to nap until non


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm listing to music

and uploading photos.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got done listing some more stuff for sale. lol

55 more posts and I hit Millennum Club! YAY!


----------



## Jesskaa

your still working on that? mhmh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you'll get there!


----------



## michal_cohen

youll be there soon

i want to get 5000 posts hopfully in 4 days

jess i love your new picture in myspace

you look like a model


----------



## han

im trying to get to 5000 post and michal is almost there


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I talked to my brothers girlfriend mom, who works at my school today

and she said to me "Glad to see your at school today!" and she said it very strange, and kinda cheery. It bothered me all day, just the way she said it.


----------



## han

why have you missed alot of days and why did she say it like that


----------



## michal_cohen

im tryin

for you is more easier than me

i can bearly tipe in english lol

but im learning.......


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah. I wonder why she said that.

You guys will hit 5,000 really soon! I know you will!

I'm watching The Soup! I love this show!


----------



## michal_cohen

dont take it sericouly

older pepole are like that:vogel:


----------



## AnnaBelle

You're English is good Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

i will try to get there in 4 days

enjoy the show

thank you

inever learn to write or to talk just to read

i learnd english from the t.v


----------



## Jesskaa

Well she takes the card you have to turn in when you miss school.

And like 2 weeks ago I missed 2 days of school because I had a fever and whatnot. And I missed Wednesday of this week because I have a derm appointment which is 45 minutes away from my house, and it took the whole day so i had no time left to get school.

And she just said it strange.


----------



## han

im starting to get sleepy, but i want to hang with you all. haha


----------



## Jesskaa

I watch the spanish channel sometimes. Watching tv is a good way to learn sometimes.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Did you learn it by yourself? If you did that is really impressive!


----------



## han

dont pay her attention, you had a legit excuse.. my friend is married to a doctor and there daughter was so out of control skiping school ,partying and haveing sex they just sent her to a boarding school for 18 months


----------



## michal_cohen

that so sweet thank you

since i was 9 i wanted to speak just english

si in the breaks i went to my english teacher and asked her to help me to read :laughing:


----------



## AnnaBelle

I agree with han Jess! You have a legit excuse. I wouldn't even bother with her.

The Boarding School has to suck, but maybe it will help her out. My sister's ex husband had a son that didn't go to school any. They had a trunancy officer come to their house and all this stuff. He's only 13!


----------



## michal_cohen

dont mind her

she's stupid

she only talk like that to makes you mad

forget about her


----------



## Jesskaa

I know but I kind-of seemed like she ment it in a rude way, but didn't want to say it with scarcasm so she faked being nice.

I mean hello, she could be related to me one-day.

If my brother happends to marry her daughter, which the chances are slim.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just don't understand why she said that to you. Maybe she was concerned?


----------



## michal_cohen

yep 4600 posts

im close


----------



## AnnaBelle

40 more posts for me! Think I'll make it tonight?


----------



## michal_cohen

yep i belive in you

i hope ill get 5000 in 4 days


----------



## Jesskaa

Anything is possible. I did 100 in a few hours to get to 800.

Woah.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

that awsome

i did today something like 200 i think

but hey im still here


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats because you never sleep. Well.. You probably do but when I'm at school or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im sleep ...sometimes

im going to sleep at 7 in the evening until 3 in the morning to be here

in 5.30 im at work until 2

than im here from 3 until 5

than im eating

and at 7 im sleep again

i dont work today (its the day of the week that no one works)


----------



## Jesskaa

Nobody works on Saturday? Strange! Here most people work on saturdays not sunday.


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's good you have a day off Michal. It's 2:01AM here. I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## michal_cohen

i had a day off yestrday

today its sturday and no one works

even the stores are closed until the evening

have a great sleep

yes it diffrent from country to country


----------



## Jesskaa

I never knew that.

Its 2:07am here and I'm getting sleepy.. which is pretty strange for me.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Me too! I have to make it until 2:30. That's when my show goes off! :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

here is 09:09 in the morning


----------



## AnnaBelle

So you are about 7 hours ahead of me? That's not too bad of a time difference.

I hope I get my swaps from you today!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope too

ok friends im going to nap a 3 hours

i see you later

bye


----------



## AnnaBelle

It didn't come today! :scared: Probably will come on Monday. The mail has been really slow here lately.


----------



## michal_cohen

i will ask in the post office tomarrow about it

maybe becuze it fragil its take more time

now its 20:18 in here

im going to sleep cuz im working tomarrow ill be here at 3 or 4 in the morning

hope tyler will be here...............


----------



## AnnaBelle

When I went to the post office, they said it would take 7-14 days for you to get it. I think it's probably still the holidays slowing everything down, and President Ford passed away so that caused another delay in the mail.

Goodnight Michal! I hope you sleep good!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 5 at the morning in here

so i need to go soon

have a great sleep

bye bye


----------



## EbonyStarr55

Suffering a nasty bout of insomnia here. I hope to get some sleep soon because I have a great deal of work to do later.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

me too. I have just had a car accident and have a broken arm. Not too comfy--so here I sit. Joan


----------



## michal_cohen

oh

i hope you ok


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

thank you so much for your concern. I just need to learn to drive and put lipstick on at same time. Has anyone ever been guilty of this: in a hurry for work, gotta get face done and driving wild applying make-up_ Not multi-tasking but multi-masking LOLLOL perye


----------



## PaperFlowers

I'm bored, sitting here, unable to move.

I am a DANCER I cannot just....NOT MOVE. Thank goodness I start physical therapy tomorrow. (I had my second knee surgery. I'm only 21!!!!)


----------



## michal_cohen

good luck with the physical therapy


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!!


----------



## han

what kind of dancer?? nice to meet you btw.. hey anna hows it going


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! I'm just watching Band of Brothers on the History Channel. It always makes me cry! What have you been up to?


----------



## michal_cohen

well its 02:30 in here

i think ill go to sleep one more hour


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm watching Lifetime, and waiting on Desperate Housewives to come on. It's a new episode tonight. Yay!

I hope you sleep good Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

you want to listen to something funny

i never watched desperate housewives

(we have it here but i never had the time to watch it)

haha

i think im the only one in the world that never watched an episod

ok.,

im heading to bed now

ill be here in an hour.....

long day tomarrow at work.....


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'll probably still be on!

Grey's Anatomy is also comming on tonight! I can't handle all this! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

its 03:47 right now

so im going to sleep an hour more

the only reason i weake up that early its to speak with tyler

but i guss he wont be here today eiter

ohhhhhhhhhh

well there always tomarrow


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sorry Tyler isn't going to be on. I know you must miss him.


----------



## michal_cohen

we didnt spoke since friday:sleepyhead:

well

im going to work now

have a good night:tocktock:


----------



## pla4u

Hey guys....wanted to drop in an hello....will be off to bed soon...d say


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula! Hows it going?


----------



## pla4u

Hi Annabelle I'm OK ready to turn in...Whats up with you?

I like how you did your profile..very nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MacForMe

23:11 In rainy NJ. Yesterday we had weather that almost hit the 70's!! In JANUARY?? Unreal..

I need to get to sleep.. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## pla4u

well...hello and godnite Lauren!

Well Goodnite! :1f:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Aww thanks honey!

I'm watching Grey's Anatomy on Lifetime. lol

It's raining here too. Been raining for about 3 hours straight now. It's been in the '60s here. It is usually really cold here this time of year and snowy!


----------



## PaperFlowers

I'm a ballet dancer. I've been in ballet since I was 2 years old.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

you probebly dance real good


----------



## pla4u

Just stopped in to say good morning...

Off to work for me....


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great day its allready 15:13 in here

well ....

its 5 afternon right now

so im going to sleep so i can get up earlly

at 3 or 4

i hope ill reach 5000 posts tomarrow


----------



## Sirvinya

I should be writing my next make up article. Instead I'm on here! I'm going to go and sew in a minute.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sure you will Michal!


----------



## Kathy

Hi all....how's it going? I'm at work, but popping in for a minute. Bored here.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello. I cant talk much tonight. But I stopped in.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

Just finished a tutorial, getting ready to resize and upload the pictures in a few minutes. I have to go check my laundry too! lol

I have a lot going on, and I feel like crap!


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant talk much eiter

im waiting for my dog to return his outside

i did a lot of post today

but didnt reach to 5000 yet

but im thinking i could do it tomarrow

i had a weired day at work

there this arabic guy that work with us

an at first he gave me some tips about things that i dont know

and now insted of telling me if im doing something wrong

(like i 4got to swich a bag in one can insted of telling me he went 4 floors to the one who cargh on me and return with her so she will tell me and he tried to act like he there becuze other things)

every floor that im cleaning he there cuz he does everything vakom, windowes he wash doors he fix elctronics

i was on the 6 floor he was there vakom rugs

i went to the 1 floor he was there washing windowes

i went to the 4 floor he there tellin' me what to do

(i tought maybe he have some twins lol)

he always active and it scary

why you feeling like crap?


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw strange.

school wasent much to brag about, but im so sleepy.

I need to shave, anddddd stuff.


----------



## AnnaBelle

My stomach was hurting so bad last night, so I took some medicine and it made me so sleepy! I didn't wake up until 3pm today, and I am still sleepy.


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to sleep soon too

im waiting for the stupid dog

he loves to be outside for hours

so you must eat something and go to sleep

i know i hate that too

i used to have stomach ake all the time (3 monthes ago)

but now im drinking a lot of water after every meal so its all good


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'll try that and see if it works. My stomach always hurts anymore.


----------



## michal_cohen

good sleep

hope you will fall a sleep quicklly and the pain will past

ok my dog returend its 02:47 and im going to sleep an hour more

ill need less than 100 posts to rech the 5000 yea

tomarrow ill be there


----------



## Jesskaa

Welll.. I've shaved my legs &amp;&amp; whatnot.

Anddd Im pretty much about to fall asleep.


----------



## han

did you catch what your mom had? my stomach all ways hurts too, it's sensitive. how is your sale going?? i bought that sweather and jacket i told you about and softwash grey pigment, but i havent got it yet maybe toward end of the week.


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang!!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula! How are you?


----------



## Shelley

Hi Annabelle and Paula, how are you?

I go to the doctor tomorrow and hopefully I will have the splint removed from my little finger, pain in the a$$.

I haven't bought MAC blushes for awhile, but I guess they have gone up in price. With tax I payed $23.00 Canadian. Oh well I like the color anyways (Mocha).


----------



## pla4u

Good luck with your finger dear, I have my first trip to my councler tomorow, kinda nervice, I'v never talked face to face with anyone about mu CDing...


----------



## michal_cohen

hope youll finger is better

oh its 04:30 right here

and i need to go in an hour to work

i woke up at 3 to see if tyler is here

but he wasnt

i didnt spoke with him 4 days now

since friday:sleepyhead: not fair

ok im going to sleep some more im dead tired


----------



## pla4u

I'm sure its hard not speaking to Tyler,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is work going OK for you?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope your finger feels better! I missed your big sale last night. :10: I was so upset. I'm such a MAC whore anyways.

I'm sorry you and Tyler haven't gotten to talk. :scared: I hope you all get to talk soon!

I hope work is going okay. Sleep good, honey!


----------



## michal_cohen

work is ok i guss

there an arabic guy at work

his name is regb (its ok i cant say is name eiter)

and if im doing something that he think that wrong or i 4get something

(dont 4get i need to clean more than 70 offices include to clean all trush cans and toilet rooms)insted of tellin me that i forget he go to the girl who is incargh of me and tell her to tell me

and everyfloor that i clean he there staring at me and i cant say anything

cuz friday i worked 8 hours and i forget to move one chair

and today they told me that i work only four and this ragb avoid eye contact with me all day

so i know he told somewthing

and im affried that if ill say something i will get faired

he was there first so he have a word there

the days move so slowly when im not talkin with tyler

when he had his own comp we used to talk 8 hour in a row

and now :frown: maybe 3 pms once a week

and we cant write much

i miss him

i cant sleep if im not talking to him

but im thinkin about him all day at work and it help

cuz something they yelled at me over nothing

like yestrday that girl come to me and said where is the broom i gave you this morning and i told her you didnt gave me anything

and she yelled at me if i gave you the broom from this room you need to returend it to here

and i told her again you didnt gave me the broom

and she yelled you girls drive me crazy now i need to find the broom

what is that

i really wanted to tell her:

yea find your imagenery broom and fly with him you witch:rotfl:


----------



## Sirvinya

Wow Michal, you're a posting machine!! :rotfl:


----------



## Kathy

Hi Michal...Tyler has not been on in 4 days? Wow...that's too bad. Hope work gets better. Unfortunately, I have NEVER had a job where there weren't some kind of power games like that. It's just sorta how it goes. All you can do is the best you're able and take it from there.


----------



## AprilRayne

Good luck Paula!! That must be really difficult. Is your wife going with you??


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i am

lol

just until i reach the 5000

i didnt spoke with tyler 5 days now and its so hard:sleepyhead:

at least i saved some of his pms so im reading them everyday ......

i hope tomarrow will be better at work.......

im doing my best they even gave me the master key to all the rooms and im in charge of a new girl so they trust me just this bloddy stupid guy annoying me all the time


----------



## Kathy

Hope this went well, Paula.

Maybe the guy has the hots for you and that's the only way he knows to get you to pay attention to him. Guys sometimes do dumb things like that. :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

Holaaaaaa gang!


----------



## MacForMe

The clock is stuck! I swear it hasn't moved in hours.. I just wanna GO HOME!


----------



## Kathy

it's almost 5pm!!!! Yippee!! Hi Jesskaa!! Long time no chat!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Kaville.


----------



## Kathy

Okay...I'm outta here and heading home. Might be on later. Look how close you and I and MacForMe are in our post count!! Pretty funny!


----------



## AprilRayne

I hear ya! I only have an hour and a half left and it's Dragging!!!!

See ya later, Kathy!


----------



## Shelley

Paula, I hope your appointment goes well for you.

Michal, I hope you and Tyler are able to talk soon. Wasn't he buying a new computer soon or borrowing one?

Oh and I hate watching the clock tick, anticipating when the work day is over, drove me nuts in the past.

I just want to scream right now!:banghead: :scream3: I came back from the doctors office. The original doctor who treated my finger is nice. My follow up appointment today was with a different doctor. I did not like him!:sleepyhead: He wasn't that friendly and I asked him a question and he just grunted, didn't answer me. I know we all have bad days but he just wasn't that pleasant. Anyways I have to wear the splint for one more week and then go back to see him.:scream3: So when I arrived home, I phoned them and asked if the original doctor was available to see me that week, they said he would be on holidays but he has openings on Jan.26th. So in one weeks time I will remove the splint or keep it on until I see this other doctor who is nice. I know you are not suppose to keep splints on for a long time because your finger can become stiff, but oh well. I am really fed up with doctors. I know most of them are good, nice, but I have had plenty of bad experiences with everything I have been through. Okay sorry for the rant, just needed to vent.


----------



## han

what's up everyone???


----------



## MacForMe

HA HA HA!! I see it! Thats very bizarre! all of us together at once!! I'm trying to post enough to get that pretty gold color..

Whole lotta NOTHIN.. I sat in traffic for 40 minutes tonite. All I wanted to do was GO HOME!!!!! UGHH!!

Waiting for my cauliflower and rutabaga dinner to cool so I can eat something..


----------



## michal_cohen

i think that he act like that cuz in the first day i repused that he will help me

and the arabic see it like i dont have respect for him

but this is the way i am

if i see that i stuck or dont know what to do i will ask for help

i dont want pepole to help me cuz im a girl......

i hope tyler will be here today if he wont this is will be the 6 days we didnt spoke

well when he get his new comp we will talk again so im postive

he buying now one

and he will have it in two weeks

:laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

hello.


----------



## han

whats up girl!!!! and where is tyler been?? dont his friends have a computer


----------



## Jesskaa

Heyyyyy han! Whats new?


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess whats up?

didnt see you here much where have you been

im kinda upset cuz i wanted to reach 5000 posts and i did a lot of threads and of the mods pm me and said that some girl pm her and said that its not right that i did so many threads and she dont want to see my name

its not right

cuz everyone elles love them

and i got a lot of pms for pepole who thank me for them

now i limeted to 7 threads a day

not fair:sleepyhead:

and on top of it i didnt spoke with tyler 6 days

well tyler havent been hee the last 5 days and if he wont be here today its 6 days

his friends started to learn in the uni so he cant be there cuz most of the time they not at home

:scared:


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats not right. I hardly ever saw your name. Oh wait.. I'm always in this thread! lol. But not much you know school, school, school.. and well school.


----------



## han

thats weird about the threads.. just post post in all of them you will get there, why dont tyler go to rent-a-center and get a computer it's like under 20 dollars a week


----------



## makeup_obsessed

Just sittin here watching tv. One of the best shows are on, House!


----------



## Kathy

Wow, Michal...that's weird. I didn't know they did that. Just because one *****y person said something nasty?? If they don't like your threads then they shouldn't look at them. Simple enough. Whatever....

Hope Tyler gets on today. Are you worried about him? I'm sure everything is okay. Just working alot and maybe he's moving. Wasn't he having alot of problems with his dad?


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang!


----------



## han

im bored


----------



## Kathy

Hi Paula and Han! How did it go today Paula?


----------



## pla4u

went just fine my councler is an older lady, very easy to talk to, seems very nice.


----------



## michal_cohen

never heard of this

but i think its better that he buying a new one

didnt spoke with him today eiter

i know his fine i sure hope so

he think of moving out from his dad house

yes i hate the fact that i cant do a lot of thread now

that girl should thank me that im giving tips and stuff....

i just put tyler as my background of our comp(mine and my brother hope no one will chance that

but if they will i will chance it back

hehe

love that guy


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone! How's it going?


----------



## pla4u

Hi Annabelle :silvia:

*YAWN*.... well I'm falling asleap...g nite girls...


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula! How are you?


----------



## pla4u

Im just sleepy....see you tomorow :1f:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Sleep good honey!!


----------



## Leony

Hi girls!

I'm on my period today so I feel totally sucks today. LMAO.


----------



## Kathy

That's good to hear. Finally got our dsl fixed. Thank God!! lol...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I am so sorry Leony! I hope you feel better!

I have the headache from hell today. My contacts have been irritating my eyes.


----------



## Kathy

Awww....sorry to hear that. Try taking some motrin. Damn cramps! lol..

Hi Annabelle!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Kaville! How are you?


----------



## Kathy

lthumbsdown: Okay....just stopping in. Gotta go to bed soon. Work tomorrow.

What are you up to?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Listing more stuff for sale! I hope it sells this time! lol


----------



## Kathy

Jeez...quite the busy thing you are! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got done listing everything, now I have to take pictures and post it. I lowered my prices and added new stuff! lol I have to have money to feed my MAC addiction!


----------



## Leony

Good luck on the selling Anna!

Thanks girls!


----------



## TylerD

Hey strangers hows it going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry havent been on lately i thought i was going to get a new comp but it looks like im moving out pretty quick so I cant afford one at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . So im just using my friends come just wanted to stop by and say hey


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Tyler! That sucks about the computer. Michal has missed you!


----------



## Chaela

Sooooooooo...Bored. I'm too awake to go to bed yet I dont have anything to do....grrrrr stupid boring internet!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm bored too! I'll talk to you! lol


----------



## pla4u

I'm here!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi paula whats up?

im dippresd:sleepyhead:


----------



## pla4u

Hey hon,,,I know its been really hard for you...wish there was somthing I could do for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt spoke with tyler for 6 days and when i was at work he left me a pm that he will not have a new comp cuz he need money cuz he and his friend rent a place and he could talk with me just when he will be at friends house and he dont know when its goona be

and now i just cant sleep everyday im going to sleep at 7 to weak up at 3 and to wait and see if he here and if he dont i return to sleeo an hour more and check again until 5 and than im gettin' ready for work

its not fair

not only that he so far away and i cane see him and touch him now i cant see his words eiter

i just hate everything


----------



## pla4u

I do feel so bad for you...hopefully things will get better soon

I have to get ready for work..I will drop in again later...:HUG:


----------



## Tinkerbella

ahhh this site is so cool ...im neva gonna be bored lol ..

so how is everybody ?


----------



## michal_cohen

im ok

its 14:25 right now

what is the time over there?

have a great day

you are close to 5000 to i see

i will help him in anyway i can

as long as he happy im too

but its so hard to be here everyday and to see that he not here

its makes me feel so lonely

but i got a friends like you that makes me feel better:laughing:


----------



## daer0n

Aww Michal, don't be sad, send him positive thoughts so that he can move soon and be able to get a new computer to come and see you here, or more than that, so that he can go see you soon so that you guys can be together, cheer up! everything will be for the best, when something bad or sad happens its because better things are yet to come, so, something really good will come out of not seeing him for such a long time, i am pretty sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

he will move from his home soon so he will not have money to buy a new comp or to come to me....:frown:

but if he happy im happy for him too

we will be able to talk just when he will be at his friends house

and we have 8 houres diffrence.......

i wake everyday at 3(7 at the evening your time) and waite and then i ake up at 4 and then at 5 and then im going to work

and im thinking about him all day

i had a bf 9 years and i never felt to him like i feel for tyler

i just want to be with him foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i know what you mean, totally, i never felt for my ex the way that i feel now for my husband, i love him more than i thought i could ever love someone, i loved my husband since i saw him, when he sent me his first picture (through msn) i saw his eyes and i knew that i loved him already, i knew that we were meant to be together, i want to grow old with my husband, i love him so dearly, and i understand how you feel about Tyler, i hope with all my heart that you both can see each other soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

well i have time to learn to talk better

cuz i never write or talked english

i know english just from t.v and teen mags......

in school ,i learned just the a.b.c

im buying him next month a english ebrew dvd so he will know a little when he will be here

its to bad that he cant downloud his pictures any more.............

cuz i sent him a shirt and i want to see him with her to see if she fit

pm me your address i will send you something next month

it will be an honer to me, really


----------



## daer0n

That is how i learned to speak english too you know, from TV and magazines as well, i started learning when i was 9 years old, and i kept practicing and making friends that spoke english, either in the U.S, Canada, or England, and practice by talking to them.

So that is cool, we have that in common  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love hebrew as well, but i have learned too little, i know the alphabet in hebrew and a couple of words as well..not too much, but i really like it.

That is such a shame you haven't been able to see Tyler wearing the shirt that you sent to him, maybe when he gets a new computer you can get to see him wearing it for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you again for your kindness, it is an honor for *me* to be able to get something from someone like you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

your english is sooooooooo good

wow im appriceat you so much that you want to do something and you did

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww

thats incredble

no one want to speake with me english in here we have some students in the universty that speake only english they from clafornia and i was too affried to speake with them so they will not lagh at me.... lol

how its worked when you came to canada how much you paid to start work and live there?


----------



## FabSephoraJunki

ok the girl w/ the cracked up face is gonna give me nitemares  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wahh


----------



## daer0n

oh i don't think they would laugh at you, they have to understand that you are not a native english speaker, so i don't think they would laugh, and that would also help you to practice it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I came here to Canada after i got married, so i really didn't have to pay for anything, thankfully my husband paid for everything, and i haven't had to work at all, but i would like to, even though it will be harder now because i have to take care of my kids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have to be a stay home mom, i'd rather take care of them than sending them to day care, you never know what may happen there and i like keeping a close eye to them, i wouldn't like some stranger taking care of my babies..


----------



## Sirvinya

Good evening everyone! I am in the middle of sewing a new top. It went a bit wrong earlier as I seem to have lost weight since I cut it out but a little re-sewing and it fits much better.

How is everyone's evening going?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

I'm getting ready to go to the Mall for a little bit.

My fiancee is in South Carolina visting his mom, so I am going to have some MAJOR retail theraphy! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola mi amigos.

I had a pretty good day. I like this boy at school and I sit next to him in one of my classes (of course is the class that I do the worse in, you know.) and its just went very wellll.


----------



## han

shoping?? what about school???

tell me more..haha does this guy like you??


----------



## Jesskaa

Well what else to you want to know about him? No, I dont think he likes me.


----------



## daer0n

Hey Michal, i know you are sleeping right now but i said i would post this picture on this thread for you, so here it is, i hope that you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Whooooo back for a second haha but im out to Copperfield tonight with friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its at 8:30 so just on the comp right now while watching Seinfeld  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But no Michal *cries* Damn bad luck!!!!!!!! Oh well im happy good day at work and tonight will be good cuz Copperfield is great.

I was talking with my mom last night about moving out and seeing Michal but she didnt know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She said if I move out with Bran then there is no way I can afford to go to Israel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so blaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!! But any loose change I get its all getting saved up and same with any extra money from work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But moving out is going to cost almost $1000 to get furniture, rent, after cell phone bill, food etc etc... Im gonna be living real slim for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But ill think of someting. Im gonna be happy living on my own I look foreward to it!!!

Hey great pic thanks that is just aweosme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont know you well but you are very kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Hiii tyler!

&amp; i wish i could photoshop as much daer0n does, shes so good at it. lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

its will be ok youll see

im here and i will do everything i can

daern you are soooooooooo sweet thank you sooooooooooooooooo much

its beautiful


----------



## daer0n

Hi!

I just talked today to Michal, and i really think that she is an awesome person, she is the sweetest, kindest, most giving person i have met, i really like her, she has seen some of the pictures i have photoshopped for people here and she liked them, so she asked me if i could put a picture of you both together, so i did, for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope that she likes it as well.

I don't know you well either, but i have heard from Michal that you are an awesome guy, and i want you to know, that anything that you do to see Michal will be worth it, she is worth all the trouble you could go through, to see her.

I am sure you will do great, my husband and i went through the same thing, since we met on the internet, and yeah, we too struggled to get together, but it worked out in the end, and now we are married and we have a family.

So i wish you guys the best, just be patient, you will be anywhere you want to be, and get anything you want to get, because you both seem like you work hard to be able to reach what you dream for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck to you both!

Aww, thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

You know what Michal..... Im still not positive whats going on cuz my friend Mitch said I could move in with him but he still lives with his parents so I don tknow if i want to but they wouldnt charge me anything so I could save up to come and see you, but if I moved out on my own with brandon then I dont have no parents MUAHAHA But no money either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  .....

And hey Jess whats up ??


----------



## Jesskaa

nowwwwwww thats so true.

shes always on when i need somebody to cheer me up!


----------



## daer0n

You are most welcome Michal, i am really glad that you liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :11:


----------



## Jesskaa

Not much tyler, i'm veryy happy today though!


----------



## daer0n

It is yeah, i had never talked to her before, just today, and i feel like i've known her for a long time, i really think she is an awesome person.

Gosh i wish i could really do something for her and Tyler to see each other you know..


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

you are awsome too

i wish had money to go there

to be with the perfect man in the world

and to meet you the sweetest person

you are so great

i will meet you one day i promise

thank you for the pic' she is my avatar now

i likeeeeeeeeeee it

dont be sad

ill help you

when you happy im happy

go and have fun tonight and be happy cuz i will dream about you and ill always be here for you waiting


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, if my mom wins the lottery i'll ask her to help them.

but until then there isn't to much i can personally do.

since i have no money whatsoever.

and i need lunch tomorrow! lol.

But, I know.


----------



## daer0n

Aww Michal, you almost make me cry, thanks for your sweet words, i see that you have the picture as an avatar, it looks great!!

that would be really nice you know, if you could come here and we could meet in person! :laughing:


----------



## TylerD

Why you so happy Jess???? IM happy to knowing all my mates want to move out with me haha They care for me 

Michal next time instead of sending me a package just send yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or ill do it haha it will be an uncofmortable ride in a box buit when I get to you it will be so worth while.

Daer0n you are a very nice person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dont worry me and Michal will see eachother soon enough.... I wish I wasnt so broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i guess we are all hoping we can win the lottery soon lol, i have wanted to win the lottery since forever, but so far...no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Then, i think i would definitely help them to get together, well, i would help so many people -sigh-

all we need is to win it! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

BOYS! Or should i say one boy in particular? hmmm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you are soooooooooo sweet

and i love my avater very much

i will think about you everytime ill see it

cuz you are so talnted and awsome


----------



## Jesskaa

well.

Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my grandma does it all time. and my mom does it when we have extra cash.


----------



## michal_cohen

jess you are so sweet

everybody loves you

you should do a show everyone love tyler ............

i love you baby more then anything in the world

i will wait for you forever and do what i can.............


----------



## daer0n

Thank you, so are you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know you guys will see each other soon, and right now you might be broke, but you know, there is always something good coming out of something bad, and i am sure that you will have a lil hard time for a lil while, but in the end it will all be worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

you're sweet too!


----------



## daer0n

thanks, Yeah, we buy lottery tickets pretty much everyday lol, hmm..sometimes we win 5 or 10 bucks, not too bad i guess =P


----------



## TylerD

Haha Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well im sure you have friends that would do the same thing for you.

It seems everyone now days wants to get out of their house so its not hard to find friends to move out with.


----------



## daer0n

Aww guys, you are gonna make me cry here :scared: , i am a cryer, i am too sensitive as it is most of the time, without being pregnant lol, and even more now that i am pregnant.

Now i want to go and cuddle with my hubby :frown:


----------



## Jesskaa

not bad, not bad.


----------



## michal_cohen

awwwwwwwee

im senstive as well

im cryin right now cuz im so happy

its almost 3 at the morning and i need to go to work in 2 houres

you will have the cutest baby

i know you are a great mom.........


----------



## Jesskaa

im almost done straighting my hair!


----------



## michal_cohen

you doing an awsome job with it

i saw the picture in myspace

awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:laughing:


----------



## daer0n

Aww you melt my heart, thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You have to go to work in two hours? wow, but i bet you prefer to be here talking to Tyler, i am glad he is finally here for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to go too, i am going to go lie down for a while, you know, i get too tired with pregnancy and my baby girl wants me to play with her, so i'll go play with her for a while.

See ya later guys! Have a great day at work Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Alright everyone Going out with friends now nice chattin with you Michal as always  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> See you all later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you sweety

im going to sleep some more

if im talking with tyler i can stay up dayes but he going right now so im going to sleep

have a great day

thanks love

there nothing i like more then to talk with you

have fun


----------



## TylerD

SOrry I cant stay any longer Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could but we are going out now blah!!!!!!!!! See you tonight (in my dreams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Ill be back as soon as possible... Night sweety Have a good sleep...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I didnt have to go.


----------



## Jesskaa

Awwwww thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tomorrow i have a new shirt and new pants to wear.

and i'm thrilled to wear them.


----------



## michal_cohen

its o.k love

as long as you having fun im happy

and im going to see you in my dream right now

and you are sooooooo beautiful

and i love you soooooooo

you should post a picture with them


----------



## Jesskaa

i probably will. I'll take some photos tomorrow when i'm all decked up for school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

awsome

i love your taste in clothes

well im heading to bed

have a great evening you all

ill be here tomarrow i mean later today its 03:07 right now

bye bye

i had a great day today

first the guy i hated from work didnt showed today

second i did 5000 posts

and the most importent i talked with all of you

and to tylerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr my only true love


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks for the compliments, your so kind.

me day was good to, and its even better to have yours go so well.

good night sweet dreams.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

bye bye


----------



## pla4u

hi guys...


----------



## Jesskaa

Heyy Paula!


----------



## pla4u

Hi Jess whats up with you?


----------



## Jesskaa

Not much gunna head to bed in about 20 mins!


----------



## pla4u

yea I think I will turn in early myself..


----------



## han

where is anna, i have a swap question


----------



## Kathy

Hi guys...the usual crew in here I see...lol. Except Annabelle.


----------



## pla4u

Hi Kaville  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

Hi Paula! How are you doing?


----------



## AnnaBelle

School doesn't start back until the 16th. This is my last week! :rotfl:

Hey Kaville!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Annabelle! How's the sale going? I still haven't checked it out. I think I will right now!


----------



## pla4u

Oh Hi Annabelle hi again Kaville,, I get lost easaly I'v benn popping in and out...


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's going okay. I've sold a few things.

Hey Paula! I've been getting stuff ready to mail, so I've been popping in and out lately too! How are you doin?


----------



## pla4u

oh I'm doing OK ...my wife was all bummed out today with all the stuff going on...got me kinda depressed this afternoon...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sorry sweetie! I've been thinking about you and praying for you! :hug:

I'm bummed too.


----------



## pla4u

well all the thoughts and prayers are really apreciated, It really helps ne cope with all thats going on...


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, just know that I am sending TONS your way. Things will get better. *HUGS*


----------



## han

im worried. i sent two moneyorders to two diffrent girls to buy stuff and they havent gotten them, now tonight another girl wants to swap two of my BNIB mac eyeshadow for stereo rose msf.. but she saids can you send it tomorrow priorty mail so i get it befor i go out of town so i can send yours b4 i leave, i got nervous and ask if we should wait untill she comes back cause i dont want to send first if she is leaveing and i have to wait untill she gets back.. or worst i get swaplifted...

what do you guys think???


----------



## AnnaBelle

I would ask her if you could both mail them at the same time with delievery confirmation. I would worry that I would get swaplifted too. Does she have decent feedback?


----------



## han

she had alot over 100 positive tokens no negative..


----------



## pla4u

yea the delivery confermation is a good think to hsve..


----------



## Kathy

I've been popping in and out too! Sorry to hear that Paula. At least you were honest with her about what's going on with you. It seems like you two really love each other so I'm sure it will all work out. You must be doing something right to be married 25 years! I've never done ANYTHING that long! lol...


----------



## AnnaBelle

That's a lot. I don't think she would swaplift you, but ya never know.


----------



## Shelley

Hey everyone! My pet bird just sneezed in my face, lol.

Paula, I'm sorry to hear you are going through a rough time


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Honey! My dog sneezes in my face all the time! What are you up to?


----------



## Shelley

Hi Annabelle, how are you? Quiet day for me today. I only had two hours sleep last night so I am pretty dazed today. I will be heading off to bed soon.

Today is one of the coldest days we've experienced all winter. This morning the temp was -30 celisus (-22 F) with the winchill and tomorrow it is suppose to be

-40 celisus (-40 F). I have lived here all my life but last winter and this year has been really mild and not very often with the above temps. Looks like I will have to bundle up tomorrow. My city is considered the coldest city in North America during the winter. Woohoo! :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBelle

That is so cold. It is about 20*F right now. I really don't care for freezing cold weather.

I hope you get some sleep tonight. I have to watch my nephew all day tomorrow, and I'm not even tired yet, and he loves to get up early! Fun, fun! lol

I just entered the DTB contest. I had a lot of fun doing my Makeup. I was bored, so I just decided to play in makeup! lol


----------



## Shelley

Yes it is indeed cold, you get use to it after awhile, lol.

That sounds like fun babysitting your nephew, how old is he?

That contest sounds like fun! I haven't done any tutorial or face of the day pics, maybe one day I will work up the courage. I agree that makeup rocks!


----------



## AnnaBelle

He's 3. He'll turn 4 in April. He runs around me all the time, and I'm thinking where in the world do you get your energy? I would love to have some!


----------



## Shelley

I know! You wonder where all that energy comes from. Almost like they carry a battery pack in them. My nephew is two and a bundle of energy.

I'm off to bed now. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Mina

After While am back now..Wuz up people


----------



## AnnaBelle

Goodnight Honey!!

Hey!!

I'm just sitting here being bored! You?


----------



## Chaela

lol my cousins girls, ages 2 and 4, were at Christmas and those two just didnt sit still. The youngest kept trying to climb underneath chairs


----------



## AnnaBelle

Jacob will sit still if you put Thomas the Tank Engine on, but sometimes he just loves to run around the house like he's lost his mind! :rotfl: He also likes to bug the dog. It's going to be an interesting day tomorrow, that's for sure.


----------



## Chaela

lol Children are so cute. I bet you'll have fun tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I love children, and I also love the fact that when Jacob gets on my nerves I can give him back to his mommy! lol

I'll have fun tomorrow. I usually play with the "girl trains" and he plays with the "boy trains". I have been putting makeup on him too! lol He loves it!


----------



## Chaela

I love that part too! I cant wait till his kids start playing dressup in mommies clothes, he wont know what to do!


----------



## AnnaBelle

My fiancee used to wear his mother's high heels. lol


----------



## Chaela

lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

Anyone still up?


----------



## Chaela

Me, but I'm trying to empty my email inbox (1356) lmao its getting too full....well I was yahoo just decided to be a pain


----------



## AnnaBelle

Most of my email is spam anyways. Ugh! I hate it.

I tried to go to sleep, but I'd rather be on MUT! Isn't that awful?


----------



## Chaela

Lol, my sleeping patterns are all screwed up. That was just my inbox, it went all the way back to April and I accidentally started deleting a saved folder that had about 4000 more emails, but thankfully they weren't that important


----------



## AnnaBelle

Mine are too. I am watching my nephew today, so I had to get up when he got up which was about 9AM, and I didn't go to bed until 4:30AM. I'm not too tired though. Of course, ask me that after I chase him around the house one more time! lol


----------



## han

after reading all the threads on pierceings i want some now..


----------



## michal_cohen

i will never d one its sound so fainful :10:

i had an awsome day today

i talked to tyler and it chance all my world:

1 the guy i hate got fired and now we have a shy guy

2 my father start to work today after 10 years

3 i swich with 3 girls phone numbers cuz we started to be good friends

4 one of the girl invited me to eat and to drink and she will come to my house sunday after work and i wiil invited her to fun day

and i will show her this awsome site and tylerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

and im happy happy happy

and its all becuze tyler and deren and jessica and annabelle and little lisa aquilah han &amp; paula that was here all week and cheer me up

thank you everyone

i love you


----------



## han

awwww!! thats sweet of you , i was a lil down this week but im much better now i think we all get that way at times.. at least the mean guy is gone and glad you made a friend at work


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han!!

Michal, that is great news! I'm so glad that I could cheer you up! You are such a sweet person!

What's everyone up to? I'm sitting here in the floor playing Thomas the Tank Engine with my nephew.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep its great

im so happy

everyone in this site is amazing

wowiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

you are so kind and awsomeeeeeeee

after i finisehd work i went to my dads new work to cheer him up

and now im at home its 6 at the evening

its friday wowwwwwwwwwww

no work tomarrow or the day after........

im going to sleep

i know that tyler wont be here when i weak up at 3 in the norning

but i will wake up just in case............

im so in love


----------



## han

Hey Anna, im just gonna do a lil cleaning then go to post office and mail my swap stuff.. and hang here for a lil while


----------



## daer0n

Oh Michal, i forgot to say, i am really happy for your dad as well, awesome that he got a new job after 10 years! that is wonderful news!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you sweety

its all becuze tyler

he bring the sun to my world and bright everyday


----------



## sarahgr

Poopy pants.....:icon_chee


----------



## michal_cohen

everything ok?


----------



## sarahgr

lmao...yea girl im just being stupid...hahaha :sleepyhead:


----------



## daer0n

LOL


----------



## bluebird26

LOL, la-la-la


----------



## michal_cohen

jk:rotfl:

its o.k

another post for me

and one post for you


----------



## daer0n

Hahaha

well, i am looking here for some pictures to post, for Michal to see some places around here in Canada, hope she likes em :icon_chee


----------



## michal_cohen

i will like them i allready knows :laughing:

my brother is here and he want the comp i dont know when ill be here maybe in a few hours

well he went to his friend house but i think he will returen to sleep here

and if he does i will not be here until tomarrow

not fair


----------



## Sirvinya

It's nearly the weekend. What does everyone have planned?

I'm going to catch up with the washing and then do some sewing.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Michal, I didn't know you had a brother. Is he older or younger?

My weekend will probably consist of cleaning, and doing some school shopping. I start back on Tuesday.


----------



## Kathy

That's great, Michal!! You forgot about me tho!! :10: :ugh: :icon_cry: lol...just kidding! Glad you finally talked to Tyler and that work is going better. See!!?? Just takes a little patience. And that is AWESOME about your father! Hope he likes his new job!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!


----------



## pla4u

Hi girls, Dropping by to see whats up,,

Im very pleased to hear things are going well for you today Michal!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AprilRayne

I am not having a good day!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I won't bore you with details, but it's true, when it rains, it pours!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula! How are you?

I'm sorry you're having a bad day AprilRayne!


----------



## pla4u

HI ANNABELLE!!!!

Oh April....Im sorry your day has been bad...I know the feeling well *HUG*


----------



## AnnaBelle

What's up everyone?

I'm watching the Golden Girls. I need to be putting sheets on my bed.


----------



## pla4u

well I have to run to the store,,, am going out, my Sis In Laws B-Day at TGI-Fridays...


----------



## AnnaBelle

Love TGI Fridays! There aren't any close where I live, but every time I'm in Knoxville or Pigeon Forge I always eat there. I love the Jack Daniels Chicken with some Jack Daniels! LMAO


----------



## han

hello everyone..


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! What are you up to?


----------



## Kathy

Awww...sorry about that April. I am about to go home since it is after 5pm. So....catch ya' all later hopefully!


----------



## han

im eating dinner and gonna give kids a bath here in a lil while, i wanted to send the girl i swap with some pigment samples for extras but where do you get those lil sample jars.. do you know?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I know for sure you can buy them online. Do you have a Sally's in your area? They might sale them, or a craft supply store.


----------



## han

thanks.. i will check it out.


----------



## Shelley

I found some photos of Canada on this website: Photos of Canada Just click on each individual city or links below map.


----------



## AprilRayne

You know what you can do, Han!! You know those little Bon Bon pots of powder e/s at Wal-Mart or wherever that are like 88 cents? You could buy some of those and empty them and then just label them with what pigment is in it! I've done that before and I've seen people on here do it too!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I never see those anymore. I'll have to check my WalMart. I put my broken shadows in piggie jars that I've used up.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well hello.


----------



## AprilRayne

Really?? My Wal-Mart has tonz of them!


----------



## han

Thanks Aprilrayne, i will check wal-mart out.

hey there jess i heard you like a boy..lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Jess! How are you?

They only have them around Christmas time. That's the WalMart near my college. I'll have to check the one like 5 minutes away from my house. I don't usually go there a lot. I can never find anything in there.


----------



## Teresamachado

Hi guys....


----------



## han

omg!!!!!! where you been teresa???


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Teresa!

How is everyone tonight? I'm in a funky mood. I'm a little down in the dumps too.


----------



## han

sorry to hear that anna, im feeling kinda weird this week im real light headed and dizzy..


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope you feel better han. It's just the usual man troubles. lol


----------



## han

man troubles?? hope it isnt serious.. i hate that although me and my husband have been doing great this year everything is perfect that im like ok this is the calm befor the storm.. you know


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, he's in SC and I want to talk to him, and he isn't being very considerate or understanding. I think I have PMS anyways.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a very bad headache &amp; i should be getting to bed.

but i didnt have much time at all on the computer.

with all the study stuff i had to do &amp;&amp; my hair.

:[ sorry guys.


----------



## Manda

Ugh guys just suck sometimes!


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!

It was darn cold outside today. We have been spoiled this winter, it was mild until today. This morning the temperature was -41 celsius ( -41 F) which is normal this time of year. This snowman hates the weather...


----------



## AnnaBelle

Aww that is such a cute picture!


----------



## Shelley

Thanks! They have snowman building contests at the parks each year and this is one of the entries.


----------



## AnnaBelle

That's awesome! I wish we had enough snow to have a contest like that.

I just finished watching the new episode of Grey's Anatomy. It made me cry, and I really can't put my finger on why I started crying.


----------



## pla4u

snow....snow..../ ...snow...wait dont tell me I'v heard that word befor....some kinda bird ..isn't it???


----------



## AnnaBelle

lol Paula!


----------



## pla4u

giggle...it has been a while since i have seen any ral good snow...it snowed a short time when I was in conneticut last november, ...

around here we call all the "Winter Residents...the ones that only live here in the winter, "SNOW BIRDS"


----------



## han

i didnt know that paula and im in florida.


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's offical...

*I HATE MEN!!* Who wants to cheer me up?


----------



## pla4u

oh I have lied here since 1967, and my wife is a native, everyone in this aria refers to them as Snow birds for as long as I can remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. its not ment to be rude or anything, ther are natives , transplants , snow birds ,and tourists......I'm a transplant...having moved here from another state...


----------



## han

omg!!!! it's that bad anna


----------



## pla4u

oh Anna...whats up dear?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, kind of. He never wants to work stuff out. He hung up on me, and his sister called and said he would call me back before he went to bed. Whatever, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO over him.


----------



## pla4u

what he thinks it will just blow over or somthing???


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hell yeah, and it won't. He does this everytime we get into an argument. After nearly four and a half years, it's getting a tad bit old. Dontcha think?


----------



## pla4u

Yes I think he has surpast the learning curve....even for a man!

He should know beter by now!


----------



## han

i dunno.. some guys dont know how to work things out or talk things over.

if it's them that are in the wrong they weird out why is that paula


----------



## AnnaBelle

I know. It just gets so old. He says I'm spolied, but he made me thatta way.


----------



## han

try and calm down and not let this get you soooooooo angry, i know it's bad to argue on the phone and he is out of town. maybe you should wait untill he returns untill you try to talk to him about your problems so that way he cant avoid it..untill then play nice..lol


----------



## pla4u

sigh...duno...guys hate to admit when they are wrong...same principale as asking directions if they are lost, they veiw it as a sign of weekness i guess...

well ...han is probubly right...maybe after you both calm down a bit you can try to talk about it..


----------



## han

paula do you know how long it takes mail to get from florida to california.. i sent that girl a money order friday and she still hasnt got it.. in not so much worried about her as iam the shady postmans.


----------



## Kathy

Hi Everyone...

Sorry to hear about your fight with the b/f Anna. You're very pretty you know, you don't have to be miserable if that's how he makes you feel. Lots of fish in the sea.....


----------



## han

your right she is pretty!!! but i think there gonna get through this all couple argue from time to time.. and of course it makes you upset but i think thats whats wrong with alot of couples the first sign of trouble they want to give up.. the first few years i was with my husband he had trouble talking about our problems to and would try and avoid it ,but that has change we been together 9 years and it's better now than ever of course we have bumps here and there but we stick it out.. cause were "inlove...haha and it feels great..lol


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

and it wont be hard for you to find some one new

you are beautiful and got a great personalty


----------



## Kathy

I agree with you Han somewhat. lol... It's so hard to say when you don't really know how people are with each other. Know what I mean? But...for me personally, if I was in my early twenties like Annabelle, and my man, over an extended period of time, was making me feel miserable and bad about myself alot more often than he was making me feel happy and loved and supported, I would cut him loose. I guess it's a decision she has to make.


----------



## michal_cohen

i had a bf for 9 years

and the last 5 years i staid with him cuz i was used to be with him

and i just found myself stuck cuz i saw him as my family

and i was affried from him too

but.....

its all over now

and i love someone elles (lets call him tyler) more than i tought i calld ever love

and im feeling amazing

like im reborn again

im a new persom

more indepndin

1000 time more than what i used to be

and it awsomeeeeeeee


----------



## Kathy

My God girl!! You got it BAD!!! lol...

Where IS Annabelle?? Hope we didn't scare you off??!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

No, we were talking. I just told him that he needed to be more considerate and everything. He said he just needed some time to cool off. So yeah. I'm getting ready to try and watch a movie and calm myself down.

You guys didn't scare me off! lol

Thank you for making me feel pretty. I know it sounds silly and all, but I have never thought I was ever pretty or anything. So a big THANK YOU to my MUT family, who I can count on no matter what! I love you all!


----------



## Kathy

You're very welcome!! I'm exhausted and going to bed. See ya' all tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaBelle

See ya tomorrow Sweetie!

Anyone still up? I'm about to finish the Illusionist! Very Good!!!!! I love Edward Norton!


----------



## Teresamachado

My Love

Well is a long story. I have been working on a promotion at my job. These f***s denied me that. Guess what???? of course I'm going to HR about this situation because the sad thing about this is that I'm already doing "the job" if you will, minus the pay yet they have the fu****g guts to tell me that I didn't qualify for the fu****g job. I AM ALREADY DOING THE JOB. OMG I am so MAD :bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs:

Dang AnnaBelle sorry to hear that.


----------



## michal_cohen

everyone is sleeping


----------



## jeansguyokc

It's 6:30am I'm awake and raring to go, but we're having an ice storm so I'm not going anywhere except back to bed soon.


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great sleep

its 3 afternon in here and all day i cleaned the house so im going to nap too and when ill weak up mi will keep cleaning

the job never ends


----------



## han

i agree with you but i dont think he makes her feel that way , there just haveing a lil spat.. besides there gonna get married soon and he is gonna be a pharmacist and she is gonna have a massive mac collection...haha

i totally agree here kaville, michal has it bad...lol hope i never become "that" love sick...haha


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there

i dont know why im so tired to woke up at 7 and clean the housh until 3 and after that i went to sleep till now 10 at night and now im sleppy again


----------



## han

hey anna, whats up?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got done washing my hair. I found out that I don't have anyone to tutor for History next semester! =( well...not yet anyways. She asked me about Chemistry and Prob and Stats, but I told her no. I asked her about English and she said she would have to check, so I'm waiting on her call back. =(

What are you up to?


----------



## han

i just go back from the post office to send off a swap.. im done for awhile with that.. well unless i find petticoat msf...other than that im fixing to go grab something to cook for dinner


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just grabbed a bowl of Chicken Noodle Soup! lol It tastes pretty darn good, especially since it's only 52* here and very rainy.


----------



## Jesskaa

I had a good day at school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angieluvsmakeup

wow i didnt know that guys joined here at makeup talk! :shakehands:


----------



## pla4u

Hi girls, I just dropped in to say HI! ;wave:

still at work for another hour...will be leaving to go visit my Son when my wife gets off work at about 5:30 6-7 hour drive.....gona be a late night....


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I am so bored I am seriously considering starting another 'amuse me' thread in order to survive the rest of my work day. I have no customers and really nothing to do...

*Oh the agony!!*


----------



## Kathy

Hi All...how's things?? I'm leaving in a few minutes to go home! Yippee!!! TGIF!!


----------



## Kimmers86

Helllllo everyone!!! I'm attempting to clean my house..but MUT won't let me! lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone! What's going on?

I just broke my laptop battery charger!!


----------



## han

i got on my laptop today first time in like forever and it dont compare to the desktop..lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I have a desktop, but I'd rather have my laptop. I can't lay in bed with the desktop! lol

I ordered a new one for $26.00 shipped. Not too bad if I say so myself. I can bum my sisters charger until this one gets here.


----------



## Sabrosa

Random huh.. :sheep:


----------



## han

dont get me wrong i love my laptop it's new i just go it this summer as a gift but it's not as fast as the desktop. do you have a card that slides in for connection or roadrunner


----------



## PaperFlowers

Hey guys! I'm watching the Grey's re-run right now...I love this show!


----------



## Jesskaa

I just got birthcontrol and now i hafta be on for like a month, and then i get on accutane.

the stuff you have to through.

gosh.


----------



## han

birthcontrol:kopfkratz: your only 13 wtf


----------



## Jesskaa

Its a law, if you can pregnant, and your going on accutane you have to take birthcontrol.. I also have to agree to not have sex because if i some how [i have no idea how this well ever happen at this age of course! lol.] but if i got pregnant on accutane i'd have a miscarge or a deformed baby.

So, you have to agree to alot.


----------



## han

thats intresting i never heard of that befor thats def weird.. people get narcotics from doctors for pain and dont go through that


----------



## Jesskaa

accutane i think its different.


----------



## han

so tell me about this boy that you like


----------



## Jesskaa

welll.

I dont wanna say his name, but i like him alot. And he's pretty mean to me, but he never really means it. And I'm always pretty mean back.

I think its our way of flirting.

lol!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I don't even know what that is! lol So I prolly don't have it!

I watched it last night! I couldn't figure out what was going on between Cristina and Burke though.


----------



## Teresamachado

Hey guys how is it going? any plans for tonight?


----------



## michal_cohen

its 3 afternon here

and im alone in this thread dammmmm the hours diffrence


----------



## daer0n

I don't think you are alone lol, i am here too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it's 6:45 am here, my husband just left to work....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How are you doing today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

well i was at my anut today

and now im at home

i need to clean the house but i dont want to haha

i just want to stay here for a while and the to go to sleep

and weak up at 3 at the morning to see if t will be here


----------



## daer0n

Oh, well, i dont feel like doing anything either lol

i am just here for a lil while though, my baby wants me to put her in bed, so she is sorta bugging me so that i can come to bed with her lol


----------



## michal_cohen

that so sweet

she love you a lot cuz you are such a great mom


----------



## daer0n

Aww, thank you so much! You are really sweet too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will see you later sweetie, take care, i gotta go put her in bed, and i might go for a nap too, have the greatest day!

*hugs!


----------



## michal_cohen

bye

talk to ya later


----------



## bluebird26

How sweet, I'm warm in bed, watching TV and the snow outside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

that sound fun


----------



## bluebird26

It's relaxing. I wish my husband was here to cuddle, he lelft for work, but we have tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen

lucky you

i want my bf here with me :frown:


----------



## bluebird26

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> aw sorry but once you are together, it will be awesome!!

I'm hungry now! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

i know

i will wait for him forever

he is my true love

i have a crave for ice cream right now


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

How is everybody doing?


----------



## han

hey anna, im bored


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han!

I'm bored too. I should be cleaning, but here I am on MUT!


----------



## han

where is everyone at


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello! I was busy pretty much since the moment i woke up.

My friend camover we went to the mall and bought new clothes for when we go to washington dc, and maybe meet Bush, on Jan 30th. And then we saw a movie, it was a busy day!

How are all of you?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm tired. Just working on some makeup lookalikes right now. lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, thats cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm in the mood for some csi or law &amp; order.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Medium is coming on tonight! I can't wait.


----------



## bluebird26

whew! I finished cleaning!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yayyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

nothing too good comes on tonight for me.


----------



## han

what is medium about


----------



## Jesskaa

my taste buds feel weird.


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's about a medium that works with police to help them solve cases. It comes on tonight @ 11 on Lifetime. They are showing the old re-runs though.

I have to get up at 6:30 in the morning! :scared:


----------



## Jesskaa

I like loveee this car!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I love that car too! It's soooo cute!


----------



## Kathy

Medium is on on a Saturday?? Hi everyone!!


----------



## han

im not feeling well i have felt very dizzy/light headed all week why is that


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah. Lifetime is showing the old re-runs. You gonna stay up for it?

I feel like that a lot too. I will feel like that especially if I jump out of bed too fast. The feeling lasts all day.

I also get like that when my little monthly friend decides to drop by.

I hope you feel better honey!


----------



## han

i get that way if im reading alot or on the computer oh and my monthly friend brings it on too


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sick on my stomach! damn nerves! I'm waiting to see if I won a makeup contest!

I love it when Aunt Flow decides to pack her bags for a weekly stay!


----------



## han

im gonna go shower maybe i will feel better, i will be back


----------



## Kathy

What time?? I love that show!! Patricia Arquette is so normal! Not all Hollywooded up. Know what I mean??

Hope you're feeling better soon Han. :ill:


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope you will feel better Sweetie! I'll prolly still be here! lol

11PM EST. I love how she is just "herself." If that makes any sense. I know that she gained some weight and took a lot of shit over it.


----------



## Kathy

Yeah...I noticed that. So what? I think she's still a good actress and it's a cool show. We're about to watch The DaVinci Code on HBO on Demand. Catch you later.

Glad to see you and the boyfriend made up. :laughing: Got a ticker for your dating anniversary and everything. Are you getting married??


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah, but not for a little bit. He's going to Pharmacy school, so we are going to wait a while.


----------



## han

im back and im a lil better


----------



## AnnaBelle

That's good han.

They still haven't announced a winner! =(


----------



## han

what contest is it and did you enter

hi kaville


----------



## Jesskaa

myy taste buds urgh!


----------



## han

whats up with your taste buds, are you sick or on meds?


----------



## Jesskaa

My mom bought me and my friend huge jaw breakers to sneak into the movies, and you need to suck on them a whole lot! and they got really sore from sucking on them so much so i could get to gum part my friends gums hurt her too.

crazy.


----------



## AnnaBelle

It started out as a Christmas contest. The winner was supposed to be announced on January 1st. Then they extended it for a New Year's look too, and the results were supposed to be announced soon after that, and they were supposed to be announced by midnight tonight. I want to know if I won already. :scared:


----------



## han

i hope you win anna, and sorry about dam aunt flow..haha that crack me up


----------



## AnnaBelle

I want to win, but they have cliques over there, and so whomever they like wins. You know what I'm saying? It's not based on talent, or mu application.

I know Aunt Flo is so funny. Aunt Sadie cracks me up too!


----------



## han

we need a good laugh after today..lol


----------



## Jesskaa

I start bc tomarrow..

and i'm finally getting around to hanging up my nysnc poster.

And painting the computer room &amp; re-arranging it too.

Full day tomorrow! And hopefully get to work on my scf project tomorrow.

what are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## AnnaBelle

What a day today, han! That's for sure.

Well I have to get up at 6:30AM tomorrow, and help my dad work a gun show. Fun, fun.


----------



## han

im going to watch a lil tv and go to bed, i have been on here all day.

i will talk to you guys tomorrow..night


----------



## Jesskaa

I wishhhhh michal was on.

And bye han, ttyl.


----------



## TylerD

Whooo im going to a party tonight just wanted to stop on before going out.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Tyler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have fun.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Goodnight Han! Talk to you tomorrow!

Hey Tyler!


----------



## Jesskaa

I found a tape of britney spears singing "it me baby one more time"

its really old, and she looks so pretty and like a normal teenager.


----------



## han

have fun at the party stranger!


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Han and Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And hello Anna I wish I could stay longer and talk with you all but my friend is just getting out of the shower so I should go up haha. Hopefully I will be on in a few days to chat. I move out at the end of the month whooooooo


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## han

congrats on the move and hurry back we miss ya..


----------



## AnnaBelle

Congrats on moving Tyler!

Still no winner...I swear I hate PMS. I am sitting here crying.


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww, I hope you do win.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks Jess!

They missed their midnight deadline by like...an hour? WTF?


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw. They better hurry it up!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope youll be here on friday morning my time

cuz im missing you a lot:tocktock:

im eating right now chocolate bar with peanet butter mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kathy

Morning all!! What's up?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello friends.


----------



## han

hey jess and kaville, im waiting for the rain to slow down so i can go to the grocery store.


----------



## Jesskaa

I wish it were raining here.


----------



## Kathy

It's snowing here and cold. Wet slushy snow. The kind that gets very slippery. I need to go to the store too though.


----------



## Sirvinya

I'm wondering when winter will show up.

How was the party?


----------



## PaperFlowers

Yeah, give us details on the party!!!

Hi peeps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

Hi ...whats up people?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey paula, not much.

Might make a to-do list. lol.


----------



## pla4u

I just got back from a visit with my son....I'm planning on taking it easy for a while..


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, thats cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

yea its like a 6&gt;7 hour drive...he had to work today, ...we drove up friday nite and spent saturday with him


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, well.. atleast you got to see him! Im tired from doing nothing at all.


----------



## pla4u

isn't it strange how DOING NOTHING can make you sooooo tired?????


----------



## Jesskaa

yes it is! haha. I slept most of the day and I'm watching a tv show and i'm so sleepy.


----------



## han

where does your son live paula, im here in jacksonville


----------



## pla4u

well my wife was driving , and I bacikly did nothing allmost all day and I am tired too...


----------



## Jesskaa

welll sitting in a car can make you very sleepy.

Hey Han!


----------



## han

hey jess, i went to the grocery store and im cooking ribs for dinner..


----------



## Jesskaa

thats cool.


----------



## pla4u

yea I gota run to the stor...if I can wake up a bit...all this sitting around has really worn me out...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got home! Boy, am I tired. Got up at 6:30 this morning! Getting ready to go out with Kenny. I'm starving!

I've only had four hours of sleep!

Still no contest winner!


----------



## michal_cohen

im so sleepy lately and i cant sleep hehe

i dont know what to do

its 04:35 and im waiting for my dog to come back

i nee to go to work at 5:30

its nice to see the moon outside and after a few seconds the sunrise

so beautiful


----------



## PaperFlowers

I'm tired...I miss my boyfriend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I go for Accupuncture tomorrow and the woman who does it is kind of rough in her mannerisms. Anyways it is free for six sessions through the hospital. I've only gone for one appt, will see what happens.


----------



## michal_cohen

i miss mine as well

good luck with that


----------



## han

Hey anna

good luck ..


----------



## Shelley

Thanks Michal! Have you heard from Tyler? I saw his post from last night or early morning? that he is moving out at the end of the month.


----------



## PaperFlowers

Good luck!!


----------



## michal_cohen

the last time that both of us were online was friday

and yestrday when i was at work he leave me a pm

i knows that he moves we talked about it

and im very proud of him that he doin such a huge step

now it will take more time until ill see him cuz he moving but

as long as he will be happy that what count for me


----------



## pla4u

Hey guys....whats up?


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

im going to work soon

its 05:22

and in 30 i need to go


----------



## pla4u

hope work goes well for you honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have tomorow off


----------



## Jesskaa

work on MLK day?


----------



## pla4u

Not for me....a lot of businesses are open though...


----------



## Jesskaa

thats crazy! i think everybody should be closed, expect for places like walmart and hospitals!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey!


----------



## michal_cohen

we here its allready monday and we work on sunday too

we dont work the day befor sunday

i missed to talk with you jess

im sorry i need to go

i still dont know how i feel at work cuz they always fired pepole and bring new once

hopefully my turn will never come

they fired the guy i didnt get along with

and some friend of mine.........

im going now

have a good evening pepole

im so sleepy but ill be back at 6 hours

and then ill be here for a while and go to sleep

sleep sleep sleep


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohmy, working on sunday too?

its okay michal, we'll catch eachother sometime!

have a good day at work.


----------



## pla4u

By Michal!

Hello Annabelle!


----------



## michal_cohen

why everytime i need to go all the great ppl are here? :s

i miised you guys

i was so sleepy lately so i wasnt here

im weaking up everyday at 2 just to see if t here and then again at 3 and then again at 4

so im sleepy

i wish i could knew when he will be here again

love you ppl

take care

bye

bye sweety love your myspace picture


----------



## AnnaBelle

Aww Michal! I hate that we keep missing each other!

Hey Paula!


----------



## pla4u

sigh....I am sorry you have to go now Michal...I dont know when I will be back on...I have a lot to do around the house tomorow, I will probubly jet in on and off...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I have to go to the eye doctor tomorrow. I'm having a lot of trouble with my vision in my left eye.

Then I'm going to do some last minute shopping. I go back to school on Tuesday, which means less time for MUT! =(


----------



## pla4u

Well let me know how your Dr visit goes....hope theres nothing serious with your eye hon....


----------



## AnnaBelle

My vision is just all messed up. I think it's just that my eyes are getting worse.

Thanks so much Paula! I hope you are feeling better. =)


----------



## Jesskaa

did they ever annouce the winner of that contest?


----------



## Chaela

Hope your Dr visit goes well, I need to go back sometime before May, while my lenses are still considered childrens....and I'm bored...


----------



## Kathy

Hi guys!!!


----------



## dods460

hmmmmm... I had something important to say, but I.... awww forget it


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

:rotfl:


----------



## silvermorde

hi, just doing my bit !


----------



## michal_cohen

post away

its all cool:eusa_whistle:


----------



## pla4u

Hi girls,,whats up?

How was work yesterday Michal?


----------



## michal_cohen

boaring as usuel

i get so tired at work

how was yours?


----------



## pla4u

just dropped back in....so whats up people?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## daer0n




----------



## lovelyarsenic

...just another manic monday...

It's snowing right now too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Oprah just started

*runs to watch

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

I already saw oprah today, lol.

will most of it.


----------



## Sirvinya

I think I'm going to go to bed soon, I'm quite tired.


----------



## Jesskaa

what time is it over there?


----------



## Sirvinya

10:15pm

But work was insane and I stayed until 6pm and will probably be later tomorrow.


----------



## Jesskaa

ohhh, i'm like "its only 5:20pm!" but then i saw your from the united kingdom.


----------



## michal_cohen

im bored

im waiting for my dog and ill go to sleep again


----------



## Sirvinya

Haven't gone yet but probably will soon. It's 10:40pm now.


----------



## michal_cohen

its 00:35 in here


----------



## daer0n

It's 3:40 pm here, and i am bored too, i was just watching Oprah, but it's a repeat :sleepyhead:


----------



## han

what's up everyone


----------



## Jesskaa

its 5:44pm.

at 6:00pm I will need to take my pills.

and then do my eyebrows, take a shower and do my hair.

I'm currently recording a show, and i hope its done soon.


----------



## michal_cohen

01:01 right now

im waiting for this stupi dog to return and i will sleeo for 2 hours and will be here again


----------



## daer0n

I had a shower already, and i did my hair too, straightened it, it gets all wavy after it dries and i don't like it too much lol

I dunno what else to do here, it's so boring :kopfkratz:

did your dog run away? :tocktock:


----------



## han

im bored too


----------



## daer0n

Yikes, i'm gonna have to start making supper soon here

i said i was going to make breaded chicken and it takes forever lol


----------



## Jesskaa

you straighten it when its wet?!?! i wish i could do that! i have to dry my hair then straighten it, and it takes maybe an hour to do both, then i have to wake up in the morning and fix it for school.


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i do it sometimes when its wet still, but that is when i am in a hurry to be done with it =P

Today i let it dry, no blow dryer though, it makes my hair really dry and sometimes i get split ends, not so pretty :sleepyhead:

If i sleep with my hair wet then i wake up in the morning with a medusa head and on top of that a morning face, ack.. :scared2:


----------



## Jesskaa

argh your lucky, lol. My hair is so 'ugh' sometimes.

When i sleep with a wet head my hair gets really flat and tangly... its a mess!

I think im getting sick.. :ill:


----------



## daer0n

Gotta say bye bye for now guys, take care you all have a great night/day

Time to make supper here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got home! I had a long day today, and tomorrow is going to be even worse.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Anna!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Jess! How are you?


----------



## Jesskaa

Pretty good, i have a sore throat, im convinced i have a fever &amp;&amp; im lazy.

what about you!?


----------



## michal_cohen

nop he want to go outside and its so cold so i relised him to do what he want

and now im waiting him to come back

i relise them just at night

hi anna whats up?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Just getting ready to take a shower. I have to go back to school tomorrow. Ugh!

Hey Michal! I've missed you! How are you doing?


----------



## michal_cohen

everything the same

did you got my pacage yet? :scared:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Not yet, but the mail didn't run today for Martin Luther King, Jr. I mailed your other package out on Thursday. They said it would take around 4 weeks to get it. That was the only way it could go, because it was a large and heavy package. I'm sorry that it will take so long to get there.


----------



## michal_cohen

im more then sorry

stupid mail office i send tyler a huge card and a pacage like a month ago

he got the card like 4 days ago and didnt got the pacage yet

hate this post office @$%*@(whatever that mean)


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's not your fault Michal! You don't have anything to be sorry for. I hope Tyler gets his package soon. What did you send him?


----------



## pla4u

Hey....whats up?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula! How are you?


----------



## pla4u

tired and a bit depressed

and you?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sorry you're sad honey!

Just a little nervous about school tomorrow. That's all.


----------



## michal_cohen

i see that every one was depressed yestrday

hope everything will be ok today

im kinda happy today

shhhhhhhh

its a secret:eusa_whistle:


----------



## Jesskaa

Im off to school!

hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## daer0n

You have a great day too Jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

love what you did on your page

great work

i love it


----------



## Kathy

Hi everybody!!


----------



## michal_cohen

i lovvvvvvvvvvvvve the new picture

lookin' good


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Sighhh...today is not a good day...


----------



## Jinjer

hey everyone


----------



## Kathy

Thanks Michal! Took it with my cell phone standing in my office this morning. Kinda dark, but I was sick of the old one.


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks Michal!

love your new Avi, kaville.

today sucked, i had a bad arugment with a teacher in class and my moms going to the school to complain.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

Jess- sorry your day sucked! I hope it gets better!

I just got in from school. I'm loving my classes for Tuesday's and Thursday's. I hope tomorrow's classes will be as good as today's! lol I'm such a nerd!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Annabelle...glad you like your new classes. I kinda miss college. Ummm... not really. lol. I miss the social life, but not all the work!!

Thanks Jess...sorry you had a bad day. Tell your mom to show no mercy! :laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

My mom first called up the school and they didn't do anything.. now she went up there, its crazy. The teacher is crazy! lol.

Glad to hear you like your classes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I love my major, so I'm loving the classes related to my major! lol If that makes any sense.

Today I had Religion and World History. Tomorrow I have American Lit, Weight Management, and War in the Modern World.

I'm getting ready to go out with my mommy for a little bit! I'll catch you all later on tonight!

What class was the teacher teaching?


----------



## Jesskaa

Langauge arts.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I see this thread is still alive and thriving but since I haven't visited it in awhile, just thought i'd pop in to say...HEY!


----------



## han

hey guy's


----------



## Jesskaa

hey!

I have a blister in my mouth.


----------



## michal_cohen

whats up ppl?

its 00:37 in here and my dog wake me cuz he want outside

so im here for a while until ill back

ouch this is harts


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ouch! Hope it feels better soon!

Mora wakes me up through the night all the time. It gets annoying sometimes. She has a foot stool so she can get out of the bed by herself and she has a trap door so she can go outside on her own too but she likes me to take her because she's spoiled.


----------



## Sirvinya

It's 10:45pm here and I have just finished washing some fabric I bought to make a 1950's dress with. Going to start tomorrow eveing.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sounds cool! Be sure to post it for us when you're done!

I'm sitting here drinking a cup of hot tea and waiting on Chris who should be home shortly.

Does American Idol start tonight or tomorrow night? I can't wait! Who else will be watching!?


----------



## michal_cohen

that sound beautiful

when i relise brozer he come back in 5 minuts but mupy 4get himself and stays out like 3 hours


----------



## han

where's everybody at, im bored


----------



## Jesskaa

im here, for now.

I'm watching American Idol.


----------



## melpaganlibran

cant wait until dinner is done.

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## han

im watching the e chanel,

is this who i think it is????? whats up girl friend


----------



## Jesskaa

COOOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm soo bored.


----------



## Kathy

Watching American Idol here and surfing mut at the same time. What's up, peeps??


----------



## han

hey kaville i found stereo rose and petticoat and softwash gray, i bought it online.. now im just waiting for it to come, im so happy.


----------



## Kathy

Cool Han. How much did you pay if you don't mind my asking...? I have Petticoat, but I have never seen Stereo Rose.


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to go to work in a half hour

and i dont feel like it

im so tired...............

its 5 in the morning

but its nice to go to work cuz in the way i see the moon and when im there i see the sunrise

ppl look at me wired when i see the sunrise they say it will rise again tomarrow too you know

what can i do im a romantic


----------



## han

i paid $35 for the petticoat and stereo rose i swap two new mac e/s for, im kinda worry about the swap cause i sent two messages to the girl and sent the e/s and i havent heard from her in a couple days.. but i see petticoat and stereo rose and lot's of other msf on another mu site, i didnt find them here


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everybody!

I'm trying to figure my schedule out for tomorrow! I'm so tired! lol


----------



## Kathy

Hi Annabelle! Busy day tomorrow?


----------



## han

kaville go back a page and read what i wrote to you about the msf $$$$


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Kaville!

Yeah, it's going to be a long day! I have 3 classes straight with no break. The first one starts at 9:20AM and the last one ends at 12:25PM.

Hey Han! I hope you get your swap items!


----------



## han

hey anna, i would rather swap and buy here cause i feel more secure here, but i was on a mission to find these.. haha crazy ass mac addiction


----------



## Kathy

Okay...got it. That's not bad for Petticoat. I think I paid about that at least plus shipping. Hope your swap works out. Someone else was posting looking for someone that screwed them on a swap. I have yet to do a swap. Makes me nervous for some reason.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I know! I have a crazy addiction too! It's kinda sad!

I have to get up at 7 in the morning..yuck. That's the only thing I hate about school!

I've swapped with Michal and she is such a sweetie!


----------



## michal_cohen

you are the sweet one:laughing: :tocktock:

i hope you got your pacage soon:glasses:


----------



## Kathy

I should try it with one of you guys that I know I can trust. I will eventually. Now I want a Stereo Rose...!!! lol...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sure I will! The post office has been really slow and all with all the holidays!

You are too sweet!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

you are a great friend


----------



## han

if this girl swaplifts me on the stereo rose and i have to search again i will grab two one for you..ok


----------



## AnnaBelle

I didn't win the contest!! :bowl2:

Some other girl won, and the pictures looked photoshopped!!


----------



## Kathy

Okay...cool. Thanks. It's only been a couple days since you heard from them right? I'm sure you'll get your swap stuff just fine.


----------



## han

sorry girl, go shopping you will feel better:laughing:


----------



## Kathy

Awww...I'm sorry to hear that Annabelle! Did you just now find out??!! Jeez...


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah, I just found out like 5 minutes ago! I think I'll just do DTBs here from now on. That other board has too many cliques. I already got called fat and lazy on there!


----------



## Kathy

WHAT!!??? You're joking right??!! WOW....what board is this?? I want to make sure I never go there! That is so totally ignorant and rude.


----------



## han

are you serious, what board is that, i visit specktra to shop and look at fotd.. i dont post much i love it here


----------



## AnnaBelle

I posted needing weight loss advice in the Summer. I had already dropped around 13lbs by just walking on campus and taking the stairs.

The fitness expert on there told me that I was lazy, if I wanted to lose weight then I would have to go to the gym 7 days a week for 2 hours each session! I was like WTF? What about my classes? She told me that my classes didn't matter, because I would have a killer bod. I told her I would rather have a killer mind! LMAO! I was a size 10 (keep that in mind) the girl that was telling me that I was *extremely* overweight, and she was a size 8! Everyone over there is so...I don't know the word...stuck up? They act all hollier than thou. Really pisses me off! [/rant]


----------



## Kathy

Hhmm....I really can't stand people like that. They sound like the type of girls I used to beat up in high school. lol....


----------



## AnnaBelle

LMAO! Me too! People used to get up in my face, and all that other bull shit. I hated high school.


----------



## han

gee i dont think people should comment on someones weight, unless your a doctor or a careing family member.. i was once called a advocate for anorexic by some one here, cause i got tierd of the comment's on skinny girls.. i never have a eating disorder but i use to have hard time gaining weight and at times it's just as hard for me to gain as it is for some to lose, but since i had my son i went up a size and im happy.


----------



## Kathy

I was too busy partying in high school. Partying and causing trouble. I didn't really get my sh%t together until I was like...30! lol... Sad, but true.

Hey Han...I DO remember that whole thread and the hoopla. I remember asking you why you were so sensitive about it, but if I seemed to be implying you were an advocate for anorexia that was definitely NOT my intent.


----------



## han

i dont think your the one who said it, i remember who it was . good night and talk to you tomorrow


----------



## AnnaBelle

I can't believe someone said that, han!

I actually tried to talk a friend out of becoming anorexic. She just wouldn't listen, and almost died!


----------



## TylerD

Howdy all Just at my friends here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eating Mike and Ikes. Thought i would say hey,.

I got Michals package ;last night and it was just great. Thanks sweety  It was so awesome I love everything you gave me. Cant wait till I get my new comp whooo in 2 weeks cuz I am ordering it tomorrow. ANd I am getting a new leather jacket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will take pics.

SOmething funny,, today at work some indian guy like in his 30's tried to fight me for no reason haha. I accidentally walked into him a tthe gym and he kept saying he wanted to kick ,my a$$ I was prettty terrified haha but my manager came over and kicked him out.... now I look back at it and laugh was a really weird day. Now im just at frineds about to watch employee of the month wh0000  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

Okay...cool. :laughing: Good night.

Sorry to bail on you Annabelle, but I have to go to bed too. Gotta work tomorrow. Catch you tomorrow sometime hopefully. Enjoy all your morning classes. lol..


----------



## TylerD

Alright homey G's Im out haha..... Im going to watch a movie now so you all take care.... I work tomorrow and thurs and fri and then Sat off whooooooo going shopping with my mom... I havent seen her in weeks other then the odd hello lol. Then Im going to a party Sat night and will be good times. Anywho i gotta go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> see you all later.

Oh ps if you want to see the best movie ever then watch the Replacement killers haha sounds bad but its actually super awesome.


----------



## michal_cohen

im so glad you love everything

its just a small reminder to tell you that i love you

stupid indian:vogel:

you surly go the a lot partys latly ha

enjoy


----------



## daer0n




----------



## Kathy

Hi All! On a little break from work. Can't chat long. Catch ya' later hopefully.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

Just got home from school. I'm pooped!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola mi amigos!

class was goood!


----------



## han

what's up every body????


----------



## Geek

tyler's thread rules, but he isn't online here much.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm about to fall asleep! I'm getting ready to take a shower, so I'll be back in a little bit!


----------



## han

hurry back! i wanna chat..lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm here han! Sorry I had to grab a bite to eat! Hopefully, you'll be on later.


----------



## han

im here annabelle, and i do think i got swaplifted on mua she wont write me back it's been three days and she log's on a few times a day..


----------



## AnnaBelle

That sucks! Is there anyone you can contact there?


----------



## Kathy

This is true....he's trying to get it together. We're holding up his thread for him until he gets back. lol...

Sorry to hear that Han, about your swap.


----------



## han

i dont know who to contact, but im gonna give her a couple more days then im gonna post her name and address( incase she uses a diffrent user name) on every makeup community, did you do that( what we talk about last night

yeah we kinda took over for now, im sure he dont mind


----------



## Jesskaa

That sucks Han!

And yea, we took over tylers thread. He wont care.


----------



## Manda

sorry to hear about your bad swap han, that sucks and so uncool.


----------



## daer0n

Yep,and he also said to post random stuff, so here is something random.


----------



## michal_cohen

he will be in to weeks:rockwoot:

he want us to make the thread as big as possibell

great sentence:laughing:


----------



## han

hey jess i like the pic of you in the other thread you should use it as your avater.

how was your day?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah, I did it han! Those graphics are so cute!

I just got done printing out 70 pages of notes for tomorrow! yee haw! lol


----------



## daer0n

did you all fall asleep now? lol

It got pretty quiet in this thread now :brsh:


----------



## han

no we are still awake, haha seems like i post in all the threads, so im bored


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, im pretty bored too but i have to start supper soon here, oh my, im getting cramps, this baby is going to be born soon i think lol

Anyhow, You all have a great night/day!

See ya later!


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont want to go to work today

im so sleepy

its 03:30 in here and i need to go in 2 hours

but its m last day for the week yeay

they cut my monday off damm they


----------



## Jesskaa

I changed my avi han..

and daer0n &amp;&amp; anybody reading.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

I like it Jess!


----------



## han

i loove it.. you look so pretty girl!..meowww


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks!

well, thank Daer0n really, she made it look all snazzy and gorgeous.

thanks han! thanks for the suggestion too.


----------



## han

im backkkkkkk


----------



## pla4u

Great new pic Jess!

Hi Everyone,

How have you all been?


----------



## michal_cohen

hi paula i wish i could stay

but i need to go to work

so have a great night

im outta here

bye


----------



## pla4u

Goodnite Dear,

Hope work goes well for you! :hug:


----------



## TylerD

Dont worry Tony mate I ordered my new comp today and will have it in 10 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WIHOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROCK ON!!! I will return shortly... I cant wait. My long awaited return haha ya right jk all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways im out im watching the illusionist I heard its good.

See you all later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

its so great to see tyler here again

hehe


----------



## daer0n

That should make you really happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!!

I just got done reading 20 pages worth of American Lit. Fun, fun. I guess I better start liking that though, because it's going to be my minor.


----------



## han

hey annabelle, i use to love history and science, i hated english and math

now that im a lil older i would like to take a refresh class on english and math.. well im eating, how was your day


----------



## AnnaBelle

It was okay. I was really tired today, plus it was freezing cold.

I love History and English. I can do without Science and Math! lol I don't really hate sciences I just hate the labs that go with them.

How was your day?


----------



## han

i heard from that swaper today, cause i sent her a message and she said gee i have been busy with classes so i dont have time to type and it was a holiday weekend but i will call the post office when i have time to check on it.

i wrote her back and said im not buying it. girl she has time to log on to update her swap list but cant type me a line to say if she got my package and when and if she sent mine, and she got me to overnight her's and i did.

im done with my rant.lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

that would make me so mad!!! she is full of it, if you ask me. I'm getting ready to french tip my nails.


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!

Han, that would make me so mad, glad you were able to finally get a response from her.

Annabelle, I have never french tipped my nails, is that also called a french manicure?

I'm tired. It is only 6pm here. Plan on eating supper soon, watch a bit of tv and go to bed early. I think the past few days have caught up to me, stress, so it will be an early night for me.


----------



## han

french tips are pretty, i want a french manicure my nails grow good

hey girl!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yes, Shelley, its the same thing.

My nails have gotten really long. I have been using that Sally Hansen nail growth stuff.


----------



## michal_cohen

yea i want to scream cuz im so happy

but it 02:16 in here and i dont want to get killed:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBelle

hey michal!!


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

you're funny Michal :add_wegbrech:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey daerOn!! How are you?


----------



## daer0n

I'm good thanks! just checking out the posts around here, and putting some of my new FOTD's in my notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How are you guys doing?


----------



## bbprincess2147

Hey everyone.

I haven't been here very long so nobody really knows me, but I just got my graduation pictures and I'm really excited so I thought I would share!

:rockwoot: :sunshine: :15d::icon_cheers::star::yay:


----------



## han

congrats!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

whats up,how was your day today?

hehe

yep i funny when i wake up at 2 at night

no work tomarrow


----------



## AnnaBelle

Congrats on the graduation!

Hey Michal! My day was okay. My first class was really boring, and my last one was hilarious. I seriously love the teacher for that class. He's my advisor as well, so I love him to death!

How was work?


----------



## michal_cohen

tell me when you will finish

i lovvvvvvvve your fotds


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

oh man, i have been typing with one hand here, my daughter fell asleep on my lap lol

gotta go put her in bed now, she's heavy!






I just finished  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

ha not so good

they add another girl to our floor(i work with a partner)

and lucky me the girl they add us is my best friend

and my partner started to talk with her about me in arabic and said to her tha she dont need to listen to me and stuff

(lucky me i understend some arabic)

and my stupid partner always luked herself in the toilet an hour befor the end of the job and i need to finish our job alone

to sweap 6 floor of stairs and the to wash them alone:sleepyhead:

and i cant snich on her im not that kind of person


----------



## Jesskaa

Holaaaaa!


----------



## Annia

Aww Michal, that's too bad. I can't stand people who are not hard working and make other people do their work. It's not fair. =(


----------



## daer0n

Hmm that is no good, why are people like that, always talking about others, even more in a different language so you dont understand what they say :sleepyhead:

That sounds like hard work Michal, 6 floors of stairs, whoa, i can barely mop my kitchen and it's awful small, lol

Hello Jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annia

Btw I love your Fotd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

hey jess, what's up


----------



## daer0n

Aww,Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

i love it

you know so much about everything

just wow

i understend some arabic

and i know some things about body language too

so its cool

its good to know what ppl realy think

thanks annia


----------



## AnnaBelle

that's horrible about work! it sounds like you have a pretty tough job!

my nails are wet so i can't type too well.


----------



## daer0n

Thank you so much Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree with you, it is good to know what people really think, it makes me uncomfortable when i know what they really think about me though and when it's not good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Your notepad looks good!!


----------



## michal_cohen

im lookin' for a second job

but if i will found one with more hours i will quit this one


----------



## daer0n

Thanks Anna!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

all i need is to add my makeup stash, but im too lazy to take a pic of the stuff that i have lol

Are there any other jobs available that you can look at?


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i could answer to them:frown:

they always lagh at me when we in the elivetor

they say

look what im telling about her and she dont uderstend

well i dont understend most of the parts but im learning

im memorise words and asking my best arabic friend what they means

today end nice my best friend envited me to the uni capitery for a cake and hot coco and a snack

she is so sweet

i will invit her next week

she dont work at sunday and now they cut my monday

so im workin just 4 days 4 hours and i get paid like 4$ an hour

not enogh at all

i will serch

i will work in anything that pay better

i even willing to be a witress

anything....


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay completely random.. but i'm need of help.

Okay I have a blister in my mouth and it hurts so bad to eat, to talk, to do anything that involes the movement of my mouth.

any suggestions at all to make it go away?? I've had it for the past 3 days, and its getting bigger.


----------



## michal_cohen

you can use 2 t-spoons of salt in a water glass and use it like a mouth wash

it was nice to speak with you all

ill be here in 3 hours

i want to return to sleep its 03:28 in here bye friends


----------



## daer0n

Is it a cold sore? do you know?

Bye bye Michal, have a good sleep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

I think Oralgel makes little plastic medicated discs that you put over your mouth to dissolve it. You could prolly get them at WalMart.

To fix it right now, take some peroxide on a q-tip and just put it on the sore. It keeps the infection out of it, and will help it heal much faster, but it burns for a minute!


----------



## Jesskaa

Salt? I'll try.

I think its like a cold sore.. its like on my gums.

but.. its in my mouth!


----------



## AnnaBelle

goodnight michal!! sleep good!


----------



## han

jess there's this stuff in a green bottle called camphophinic it's for canker and cold sores it smells bad but it works.

you can get it at any drug store or even grocery store.


----------



## Jesskaa

I'll have my mom look for it tomorrow.

It hurts so badly.. I'm like living on apple sauce and some soups lately, i can't move my mouth to much it stings, so bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :10:


----------



## AnnaBelle

i hope it feels better jess!


----------



## han

are you there anna, i just talk to that swaper again, i think she is on med's haha


----------



## michal_cohen

:add_wegbrech:

anna did you got my pacage yet?


----------



## Kathy

Hi All!!

So..are you getting your swap Han?

Hey Jess...love your new avatar. You look really good.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

i wake up again

its 6 at the morning right now


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Michal!

I think there's something wrong with where I had my wisdom teeth out.


----------



## michal_cohen

what you mean,what wrong?

i know its harts a lot and it will be hart for a week


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, it's supposed to be closed up on the gum, but it's not. It's got like a cut down the middle of it. It feels really strange.


----------



## michal_cohen

did you ask a dentist about it?

im sorry that i cant help

i was at the dentist just 2 or 3 times in m life


----------



## AnnaBelle

No, I just noticed it about 15 minutes ago.

I have had a lot of trouble with my teeth. I've worn braces, had surgery, and a lot of cosmetic procedures done.

I hate to go to the dentist.


----------



## michal_cohen

who likes?

but if you think theres a problem you must go

maybe its nothing

you cant leave it like that if you are in pain

when i broke my jow

i had this huge cut under my cheen and i wanted to return home i was so affried to go to the hospitel cuz i knew that the will use a nidel to do stiges and then i saw my teeth are moving and 2 of them fall out (inner teeth)

and just when i looked at the mirror and looked at my cut in the cheen and i saw my cheen bond i agree to go the the hospitel

the doc' said that if i was at home for more 15 mintus i die

i was with breslate 3 month and i couldnt eat and they put 2 platins in my cheen


----------



## AnnaBelle

That's terrible Michal!

I am going to wait a couple days and see if it heals on its own. I think the mouth is one of the fasts body parts that heals.

I'm going to have to get in bed. I have to get up in 7 hours. I'll talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope you will feel better .......

see you tomarrow

i mean tonight(in here its 06:32 already)


----------



## han

you have beautiful smile and teeth i love there size and shap and there so white.

hey kaville, she said she is gonna ship today so i hope so, i dont mind it takeing forever as long as there is communication im patient, i swap with three others im waiting for those to arrive the other girl's were great and very sweet


----------



## sarahgr

MMMM...i just baked an amaaaaazing banana chocolate chip cake....but you cant have any..ha HA...:moa: ...lmao


----------



## michal_cohen

that sound yummy

but i just eat a b-cake


----------



## sarahgr

Mmm...that sounds good too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

MMmmmmm....that sounds yummy!! You're soooo mean! lol...


----------



## sarahgr

He he he yes im a big meanie...naw..i could send you some but i dont think itd be too yummy upon arrival...but it might be green??...


----------



## Little_Lisa




----------



## Kathy

Hey Lisa...not much news. It's Friday and I'm at work on mut when I should be working. lol...


----------



## Little_Lisa

TGIF!

I am freeezing and it's hard to type because my hands are so cold! And i'm starving! Think i'm gonna go make a bowl of cereal.


----------



## sarahgr

Well i almost sharted myself a minute ago...i went to walmart last night and bought pepperoni....and also, i will not be attending this years NAMBLA convention! Apparantly im not welcome anymore since i made the "transition" and no longer have a penis...hrmpf! :sleepyhead:


----------



## Kathy

Huh?? What is the NAMBLA convention?

Lisa....why are you cold? Isn't it always warm in Texas??


----------



## sarahgr

LMAO...hahaha...its the north american man boy lover association...(i was just kidding btw)!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahahahahaha!!

I don't know either so i'd like to be enlightened.

It's been freakin' cold here and I hate it! Atleast it's not sleeting anymore. We live in the country and have to drive across a long bridge to get into town so I was stuck here for a few days. I was getting serious cabin fever and thought I was gonna go nuts!

Ok, I turned the heater up, made me some oatmeal w/ toast, and hot tea while I was up so i'm all good now.


----------



## Kathy

Very fuunnnyyyy!!! LMAO! I actually went and looked at your profile to sse if you were a transvestite or something!!!

Hey Lisa....we have 2 Happy Birthday Shai threads, can you combine them? I started one then Michal started one. :kopfkratz:


----------



## sarahgr

I know i saw...lol..and that is a REAL organization can you believe that??...I know about it from an episode of South Park...

So since you looked?..Do i look like a tranny to you? i mean b4 i took the pic i evenshaved my beard and everything LOL...:add_wegbrech:

Now im gonna have alll these people thinkin im a tranny...LMAO...thanks kaville!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Oops, I had missed that. I've now merged them. Thanks for the heads up!

LOL Sarah, you are sooo crrraaazy and funny, girl! That's hilarious that you fooled Kathy! hahaha


----------



## sarahgr

Um..funny..hm...dunno if i should laugh or cry...i look like a tranny :scared: ..i guess its my eastern european heritage...lol


----------



## Kathy

Yup!! I have officially started a rumor!! Sarah gr is a tranny! Had the surgery already though! Hear that everyone!!??

Thanks Lisa!


----------



## sarahgr

Yep.... and i keep my penis in a Smucker's jar!!!!!!!!!!....LMAO


----------



## Kathy

OMG....LMAO!! You're funny! Y ou don't look like a tranny honey. Don't be upset! Some men look really good when they cross dress. You can't even tell they're not women.


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO! Y'all are cracking me up!

What's the weather like in Houston, Sarah? Chris' cousin and wife are flying into Houston this weekend from the Dominican Republic. She's been trying to get her visa forever now and finally did so they are very excited. She's used to a hot climate so she's gonna be in for a surprise.


----------



## sarahgr

Jeez..thanks :scared: ...LMAO...

...btw i was formerly known as *Vladimir Mihailov the weightlifting Russian from Vladivostok!*

Lisa...I dont know this houston u talk about...??...this is kind of pants yes???...I live from russia...weather here is very cold i make bear-fur socks and out on all the year around because the snow is ...how do you say..freezing...!


----------



## han

duh!! i did NOT know you were a tranny at all, you look great


----------



## sarahgr

Jenkuye!!!...Nice to hear compliment from american! LMAO :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahaha!

According to a search via google, this is Vladimir Mihailov...


----------



## Kathy

How cold are you saying is cold?? In Texas is cold like 45-50 degrees?? Cause that's warm where I am.


----------



## sarahgr

Yes i understand...this is my great-grandfather... he was a Librarian/Snow plow man!...Very kind man.


----------



## han

hey kaville i wrote to you on a couple pages back.

so how's your day?


----------



## sarahgr

And on a serious note...the weather here in Houston is pretty good...it has been a little chilly but no ice or anything like that where we live. Everybody was freaking out and delaying openings of schools here ..i dont see why LOL...they should go to denmark in the winter then...right now its like 45 degrees here or something like that. And im glad that they are coming to houston...she must be happy she got her visa papers...we are sending some stuff in today..!!...Hope i dont get kicked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

i feel so bad, my husband's birthday was yesterday and i "totally" forgot, so today im like why do you sound so down and then he told me you forgot my birthday and i was waiting all day to hear you say Happy Birthday.. gee i feel like an ass

but im going to make it up to him today


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's 39 but feels like 32. *BRRR* What's your current temp.? I had this convo with DentalDee yesterday and she said it was -22c/-7.6f there! Good lord, I can't imagine! Guess I need to stop complaining!


----------



## sarahgr

btw lisa...i read your avatar earlier and i was like "wtf sofa king???...whats funny about that??".,.im such a mongy ****** assnugget dingleberry !! And im also dumb...LOL

Okay i guess i cant say ****** on here...

I bet everyone is wondering what letters those stars stand for now dont ya ?...hehe


----------



## Kathy

You did?? I'll have to look. I am screwing off on mut while I should be working. lol.... I'm going to lunch shortly then after that I really do need to do some work!

hee hee...Hey Han!

Okay Han...I looked. Glad your swap is working out. I just bought a couple MAC quad pans from someone on here. She said she would ship today. I'm going to depot for the first time. OOOooo....I'm a depotting virgin!! lol...

Awww...poor hubby!! Spending too much time on mut and forgetting about the hubby??? Bad girl!! j/k ... It happens! Just take REALLY good care of him today! lol...

Okay Lisa. I put in my location on that link and it says it's 30, but feels like 18. So...it's pretty cold. Although, I don't think it really feels all that cold.

That does sound pretty cold for Texas.


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO! Yes, I wanna know what ****** stands for.

AHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHA!! I just noticed your new title!! :rotfl:


----------



## sarahgr

It stands for ******....LMAO...naw seriously stop ...i said ******!..omg im gonna kill this site...it stands for douch*


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahaha I can't believe we can't say douch e!


----------



## sarahgr

I know...why are you constipated btw??..i just took a dump...it was awesome!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMFAO! I dunno why. I'm gonna go eat some prunes.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Jess....how was your day? Did your mom kick that teachers ass the other day? The one you got in a fight with?


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, she got my paper back to the grade i should have gotton.

Now everything is sketchy with my teacher, but who cares, she was so.. argh. lol.

But I'm going away for the weekend and have no idea were i'm going.. at all, my aunt said to pack warm clothes and thats it.


----------



## han

have fun jess, how's the canker sore?


----------



## Kathy

Really??? That sounds exciting!! Maybe you're going skiing!!


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks. Its pretty awful, i asked my mom to get the stuff you told me about and she forgot! and since she just got home she wont go out, so ohwell...


----------



## pla4u

Hi Gang....whats up?


----------



## Kathy

Hey Paula...how's it going?

Jess...maybe your Aunt will stop for you on the way to whereever you guys are going??


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hi, P! Aww, why the depressed icon? Maybe we can cheer ya up.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, me skiing? oh my.

I guess it will be fun, im not much on surprises sometimes.. well.. its the wait that kills me, i also hate packing more then i hate unpacking.


----------



## pla4u

sigh well I am still depressed, want to know whats going to hapen with my wife and I...


----------



## Little_Lisa

Did I miss a thread or something in this thread? I'm so sorry to hear you're having trouble. *HUGS* Hang in there!


----------



## Kathy

I know that must be difficult for you. Is she speaking to you at all? Again, it has to be a shock for her. Just give her a little time and a little space. If she went to counseling with you that's promising....right??


----------



## AnnaBelle

Aww thanks honey! I've had tons of work done on my teeth though.


----------



## pla4u

this thread kinda explains it..

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f96...ers-45130.html

yes I try to be optomistic, but I worry she will not be able to cope with me....


----------



## Kathy

Hey Annabelle! How's it going? Full house in here now! lol...


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Kaville! I just got home from school. I'm about to fall asleep. How was your day?

Paula, just wanted to send you some thoughts and prayers honey!! I hope everything works out!


----------



## pla4u

yes she is speeking with me, I am sleeping in the spare room..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She says she does not know if she can cope with this, she will be seeing a counceler of her own...

Thanks Anna


----------



## han

paula, she will be fine she just needs to absorb it all. your counseler is right cross dressing is very commen thing, i met alot when i use to dance


----------



## Little_Lisa

I feel bad that I had missed that thread. I think it took alot of courage on your part to tell you wife about "Paula". I had just always assumed that she knew for some reason. Maybe because I thought she took your pics...I dunno. But anyways, it sounds like she loves you deeply and wants to work through it since she's willing to see a counselor. Just give her some time to come around....i'm sure she will. We all love you and are here for you!


----------



## pla4u

My wife just doent understand it ,,and how I keeped it from her for so long...she is rather freeked out by it

I do hope she comes to axcept me ...I hate being so weird in her eyes...


----------



## han

going to counseling will help her understand it all and i would tell her the reason you kept it away is cause you love her and dont want to lose her and that you tried to push paula away but since she is back you felt it was time to come clean, your still her husband she is just in shock right now


----------



## pla4u

Thanks han,

your words do help me feel better THANK YOU! :hug:


----------



## han

no problem!! your pretty girl your guy is lucky.. i will be back i got to go to the store


----------



## pla4u

Well the work has paid off ,,,you look great and your smile is just fantastic!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Han, you gave Paula some great advice. Seeing a counselor is taking a step in the right direction. She just needs to come to terms with everything. I can tell that you really love her, and I think that by going to counseling she really loves you. I'm here for you honey!!

Thanks han, you are too sweet!! What are you getting at the store?

Aww thanks honey! I have had surgery, braces and cosmetic bonding done 3 times now.


----------



## pla4u

Well I need a lot of work to my teath....I'm afraid it will be mostly dentures these days..

hey...gota go gang...thanks for cheering me up you guys are the best!

dont be afraid to PM me anytime... I am not on line as much as I was a while back but am here when I can..:hug:


----------



## Kathy

Take care Paula! We're here whenever you want to chat!


----------



## AnnaBelle

take care honey!!


----------



## han

i went to pick up a cake and ballons a card and small gift for husbands birthday, im ready for him to get home so i can eat some cake.lol


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yummy! What kind of cake did you get?


----------



## han

it's a ice cream cake his fav


----------



## AnnaBelle

Sounds yummy!

Looks like you're hubby got home, because you're offline. I'm going to finish cleaning my brushes and get everything put back together. I'll be on in a little bit!


----------



## michal_cohen

why we cant delate threads or post anymore?

its not fair jess wont be here in the weekend and no one is here right now

anna im so glad that you got my pacage and that you loved everything

i hope the next one will arive quicker

i hate that it take so long

its 03:15 in here and im waiting for my dog to come back

i wanted to chat in this time

but....no one here :s

sound awsome

its my faviroit cake

my anut used to make it but she dosnt anymore :scared:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Michal!! I loved everything! The perfume smells so good, and the Laura Gellar glosses are amazing!


----------



## han

im back for now, where you at


----------



## michal_cohen

i so glad you like them

im crazy about the bonne bell you sent me

i loveeeeeeee bonne bell

i have more then 15 iteams from swaps in mut

i wish we had thos in israel


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! Sorry I had to take a shower.

Wow Michal! You have a lot of Bonne Bell!


----------



## KristieTX

Hi everyone. Lisa and Sarah, you ladies are cracking me up! LMAO I didn't realize you were in Houston too, Sarah! What part? I'm in Northwest Houston. 1960/290 area.

I feel so crappy. Someone put me out of my misery. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Michal, I'm so glad that Tyler and you will be able to chat again soon with him getting a new computer. I wish you two all the happiness in the world.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Paula, you're still in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## Shelley

How is everyone tonight?

I just finished grating 12 cups of cheese, mozzarella and cheddar. My neighbour has a Costco membership and I asked her to buy me some bulk size cheese. All of it is in ziploc freezer bags. It will be handy when I make lasagna.


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet thank you

why you feel crapy?

yup

you can see most of them in my notepad

lisa was so sweet she want to send me a dig' cem'

so i will put everything in picture in my notepad


----------



## KristieTX

I'm sick, Michal. I've got bronchitis and a sinus infection. I'm about to go take a hot shower and go to bed.


----------



## KimC2005

Hey everyone..

I'm really bored tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe I'll go do my make-up and post a FOTD w/ my new camera.


----------



## michal_cohen

oh

im sorry

i had a long infection a 2 month ago and it still harts when im couf

(hope you understend what i wroth)

so i know how it feel like

did you went to a doc' cuz this things dont go away by themself

and dont 4get to drink a lot of tea and water

that sound awsome

i cant wait


----------



## KristieTX

Thanks so much, Michal. I haven't been to the doctor, but I had antibiotics left over from another infection I had and I've been taking those. If I'm not better by next week, I'll go to the doctor.

Good Night everyone! I've gotta go take a quick shower and get to bed. I'll come chat again tomorrow night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and I did understand what you were saying perfectly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hope you will feel better soon

i had something 2 month ago

everytime i cufe my back harts and it was hard to breath

so the doc' send me to do rentgen and gave me a lot of mads'

its allready 7 at the morning in here

ill be here until 8 and i will go to sleep

i couldnt sleep all night i dont know even why


----------



## sarahgr

I live in the Metro area...like 10 mins from the Galleria  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you really suprise me with your hebrow

how you know so much?

its 07:30 in here

and i think i will go to sleep soon


----------



## KimC2005

My face looks like crap and I feel like crap, so I will post a FOTD when my skin clears up


----------



## michal_cohen

oh that too bad

im looking as crap as well so its ok

im getting a new dig' cem' soon but i wil not post a picture until my face will look better

and im not using a foundetion so it gotta take a long time


----------



## KimC2005

I haven't been using foundation lately either. I need to find a new foundation, but I hate trying to find one.


----------



## michal_cohen

i heard that almay got a foundation that allso help to acne i want to try it


----------



## KimC2005

I have their concealor that is supposed to help with acne too, but I dont think its anything super special. I am not sure what I will try next. I am using EDM right now.


----------



## michal_cohen

we dont have edm in here:frown:

5 month ago i try the foundation in the store

it was ok

i think i will ask for samples befor ill buy it cuz it cost like 40$

but i donr teally know if i want a foundation

i prefer to use just es mascara and a gloss


----------



## KimC2005

I like foundation when my skin cooperates.. Yeah I usually try samples to see if I like it before I try to buy it.


----------



## sarahgr

I dont know hebrew really...i just remember how some things sound and ill just ask my stepdad how to spell it..i only understand a few words..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwon87

it says i need 8 more posts to see certain things.......

it says i need 7 more posts to see certain things.......

it says i need 6 more posts to see certain things.......

it says i need 5 more posts to see certain things.......

it says i need 4 more posts to see certain things.......

it says i need 3 more posts to see certain things.......

it says i need 2 more posts to see certain things.......


----------



## sarahgr

BEEN THERE...SOOOO FRUSTRATING! lol


----------



## jkwon87

it says i need 1 more posts to see certain things.......

what?! it says i've only posted 4 times.. ugh. please don't report the above as spam.. i just wanted to get my post count high enough to see links... ugh. that's annoying..


----------



## michal_cohen

you can always ask me:laughing:

i hate that too

im almost an year in here

but im sure you will be there in no time


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang,,,hows it going?


----------



## han

hello everyone!


----------



## pla4u

Hello Han!

Whats up?


----------



## han

nothing much just bored and dont know what to do with myself, what do you have plan for today


----------



## pla4u

I have to get a lift into town to pick up my car, its in the shop getting the airconnditioner repaired...


----------



## annicken

hola


----------



## pla4u

I'm back....anyone around?


----------



## Shelley

Hi Paula, how are you? How is everyone else?

I just came back from the mall, it was chaotic. Bought some new makeup. Brand called FACES, many of their eyeshadows are knockoffs of MAC. They also sell pigments. You can buy 5 small jars for $20.00, that will be my next buy.


----------



## pla4u

Hi sweetie,

It sounds like somone had a good day of shopping!

I had my car in the dealer getting my Airconditioner fixed....$840 bucks ...ouch!


----------



## Shelley

Yikes! That is expensive for getting AC fixed, did they have to replace the whole thing?

I haven't been to FACES for ages, that have so many neat cosmetics.


----------



## pla4u

you would think it was the whole thin....all the stuf inside the car,,,


----------



## Shelley

Yes seems expensive, it must have been bad. I know I had to get the a/c fixed on a car one time but it only cost $120.00, something simple that needed to be fixed.


----------



## pla4u

I hated spending the money on my old car, but cant really get a new one yet and I really need the AC in this aria where I live..


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont feel like going to work today

its so cold

its raning windy and fogy

i just want to return to sleep

its almost 4 and i need to go at 5:30

but at least i have tomarrow a day off


----------



## bluebird26

It's snowing here, I like it as long as I'm home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish we had snow in here

no i chanced my mind i wish i was in a place with snow

lets say......canada:laughing:


----------



## Shelley

You want some snow! Here take some of ours.. :rotfl:


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Oh trust me you guys dont want snow. A friend of mine went in the ditch on her way to Omaha Nebraska and went in the ditch...the worst part shes 9 months pregnant so need to say I wont be going to work 2morrow and maybe tuesday. Im hopin things turn out for the best.


----------



## michal_cohen

its look beautiful snow an a blue sky

here all the sky look gray and the wind oh just tribblue

and its raining

i need to go to work in a hour and a half

i work in the uni and she on a montien so there is even colder

i think i will wear clothes on my pj's

it so cold

:frown: that too bad

im wish her past healing


----------



## enyadoresme

lol you were bored when you made this one huh


----------



## michal_cohen

who ever had a wired person as a father say hi

hate this person

well we were in the car he wanted to drive me to work and then the car didnt start and guss who he was blemin for that

right me

so im here right now

good i hate the wather outside

i calld my boss and told her to chance me the days cuz i have a day off tomarrow but she cant do that so im having two days off

im affried to see how my paycheck will look like


----------



## pla4u

Hi Michal

Sorry you missed a day of work...


----------



## michal_cohen

yup

it just becuse my stupid dad

the work wont start and he even dont want to try fix it

we dont have buses to there so early

i dont know what i will do if the car will not start another day

i guss i need to look for another job

easier and with more hours

cuz im working 4 hours 4 days a week and it kills me i return home and im so tired and its like a war zone in there

you cant trust no one

im sorry if sometimes i dont write some letters this is a new key borad and i not use to it yet


----------



## pla4u

you think you can find somthing with more hours and closer to home?


----------



## michal_cohen

i realy hope so

cuz i dont have expirience in anything:sleepyhead:

i will write my self in some places

i will stay at this job and when i find better one i will quit


----------



## pla4u

yes it is allways best to have a new job to go to before leaving the od one,,,its not a good thing to have bills to pay and no job...

well its getting kinda late and this old timer needs some sleep...goodnite Michal and good luck!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

have a great sleep

what is time there anyway like 10 at night no?

here its 06:43


----------



## pla4u

add another hour...11:45

nite sweetie!


----------



## michal_cohen

it was great to talk to you

have a great sleep


----------



## Kathy

Hi Michal...long time no chat. How are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

everything its fine

exsepet from the fact i didnr went to work today

i was your day?

here i am alone in the thread again

i miss jessica she will be here just next week

i hope she having a great time

its 14:51 right now

i think i will go to nap

bye bye


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

I have a ton of stuff to read for American Lit, but I'm on MUT instead! lol


----------



## han

hey annabelle i was wondering where you were


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han!

I have been so busy with school! I'm starting my workout regime tomorrow! I'm kinda excited about it! I want a bikini body! lol

I'm going to take a shower, I'll be back in like 15 minutes!


----------



## han

i need to workout too so i can tone my muscles(if i even have any)haha but yeah now is the time to do it and get ready for summer, good luck with it i do good for a couple months then i get lazy. i will check back when you get out of shower


----------



## AnnaBelle

I didn't mean to be gone so long, but I had to finish folding all the laundry that I had done earlier. I'm soo bored, and I don't want to read all these poems!


----------



## Jesskaa

i finally got a good shower.

yayy. My aunts shower just doesn't cut it for my hair.


----------



## han

i just got done doing dinner dishes, now im bored


----------



## Jesskaa

i hate doing the dishes.


----------



## han

i do them so much that it doesnt bother me, i hate wakeing up to a dirty kitchen, i just cut my nails down they grow so fast


----------



## Jesskaa

I used to them for my mom when i did something bad.. then she caught up to after she'd say "Nice job!" I'd tell her something i knew she wouldn't be proud of, lol.

snowwwww!


----------



## Shelley

Hey everyone!

I just finished eating supper. I ate baked boneless, skinless chicken breasts and brown rice. To top off a healthy meal I ate Heavenly Hash ice cream, yum.

Tomorrow I go for acupuncture. I just hope the woman remembers to remove all the 'needles' from me this time. Last week she left one in my neck and arm, I just yanked them out, didn't hurt.

The needles are about the thickness of a piece of hair and doesn't really hurt when the push them in.

The top part looks like a giant screw, even though it very lightweight, and if someone were to walk by it would look like I had giant screws sticking out of me. :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

I've watched tv shows were people get acupuncture, it looks neat..

but i hate needles. :]


----------



## Shelley

There not the same as the needles you have at the doctors office. These are fine like a piece of hair and when she pushes them in, you don't feel them. I have gone for 3 treatments, so far no change. I'm allowed to have 6 free sessions at the physio dept at the main hospital.


----------



## Jesskaa

ahh, but they're still like pointy right? big no, no for me.


----------



## Shelley

I wouldn't say they are really pointy, don't look it. It doesn't hurt like normal needles.


----------



## Jesskaa

but i have to look, lol. I can't help it, inless you like cover my eyes, but then i go into panic.

acupuncture, isn't for me. But hey, if you like it and get it for free.. why not go for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I'm glad it is free because otherwise I probably wouldn't pay for it. So far I haven't noticed a difference. I am allowed three more treatments so hopefully I will see a change.

One woman in the waiting room thought about trying it but she is afraid of needles, so I can see why some people are afraid.


----------



## Jesskaa

So what exactly is it suppose to do?


----------



## Shelley

It's suppose to help relieve pain etc. Here is an article explaining more...

*What is Acupuncture?*

Acupuncture is the cornerstone of Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) which also includes modalities such as moxabustion and cupping. Developed over 2,500 years ago, this system encompasses both diagnosis and treatment of disease. Treatment involves the insertion of very fine needles into points along Meridian pathways (energy channels). Recent research has confirmed the existence and location of these points.

TCM recognizes that symptoms are part of a larger and interconnected whole. It is not possible to treat parts without affecting the whole; conversely, the whole must be treated in order to treat the symptoms.

*How Does Acupuncture Work?*

Qi (pronounced â€œcheeâ€) is life energy that flows through the body in a network of channels called Meridians. As long as Qi flow is smooth and sufficient, there is health. Should Qi be disrupted, for example by trauma, stress, poor nutrition, environmental or genetic factors, illness may result.

_Acupuncture is a method of balancing and restoring the free flow of Qi, thereby promoting health. _

*Acupuncture has been recognized *by both the world Health Organization and the National Institutes of Health as effective in treating a wide variety of illnesses:


Musculoskeletal Disorders
Tennis elbow, frozen shoulder,

TMJ, sciatica, low back pain, arthritis, carpal tunnel syndrome, fibromyalgia, joint pain


Respiratory Disorders
Colds &amp; flu, asthma, bronchitis


Gastrointestinal Disorders
Diarrhea, constipation, acid

reflux, nausea, indigestion


Circulatory Disorders
Hypertension, high cholesterol, arteriosclerosis


Gynecological Disorders
Menstrual irregularity, PMS, infertility, menopausal

symptoms


Psycho-Emotional Disorders
depression, insomnia, migraines, anxiety, stress

*Acupuncture is safe* when performed by a licensed professional. Needles are individually packaged, sterile, and disposed of after one use.Acupuncture needles are about the thickness of a hair, nothing like the hypodermic needles used to give shots. The sensation of insertion is often described as â€œtickling,â€ â€œtingling,â€ or â€œpulling.â€ Most people find acupuncture very relaxing, often sleeping during treatment. 

Wear loose, comfortable clothing to your appointment, relax, and feel free to ask your Acupuncture Physician any questions you may have about your treatment. 

.


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh, well that sounds pretty helpful.


----------



## Kathy

Hi guys!! How was your weekend Jesskaa? Where did you go?


----------



## michal_cohen

jesskaa gone :s

its 05:06 right now

and i hae a day off

so no work today


----------



## Kathy

Yeah...I see that. She disappeared quick. Lucky you - no work tomorrow. I have to go in and I have work to do tonight to get ready for a staff meeting tomorrow. YIPPEE!!!!! Not!! I should be doing it and I'm on here instead. lol... This site is sooo addicting it's scary.


----------



## michal_cohen

im kinda sad i just saw that tyler was here

he left me a pm 5 minutes ago

i hate that the name stay on the borad after the person left for a few seconds

hate that

yes this site is really addicted im here all day

but i more addicted to tyler hehe

thats way im here all the time


----------



## Kathy

He was on?? I didn't see him. I guess he didn't post here. His new computer will be here soon. Hang in there sweetie!


----------



## michal_cohen

he just pm me he didnt had time to write here

he will get his new comp later this week WOOOOOOOOOO

but i have a prob my brother quit his job and im thinking that he going to be here a lot and the comp is in his room

but you know what they say:


----------



## Kathy

You are the eternal optimist!! Maybe your brother will get another job and not be home much. Or, is it his computer? can you move it somewhere else?


----------



## michal_cohen

nop

cuz its his comp but from next month i will pay the bills for it

its cables+intrnet in 40$

he sleeping here and im sitting on his bad shhhhhh dont tell him

he sleeping pretty deep

here another one:


----------



## Kathy

Those are cute! Wow...your bro must sleep soundly. lol... You're sitting on his bed??


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

even a truck cant a wake this one :rotfl:

ha i have som more: (i foun so many)





















http://cards.lovingyou.com/platinum/images/card0033


----------



## Kathy

I am terrible with all the graphics stuff. Where do you find all these and how do you plug them in so quick??


----------



## michal_cohen

well i didnt made them(but they perfect for me,right?)

they from e-cards just write e-cards in goggle and you will see they have so many

the reson i post them so quicly cuz i pm them to myself to send to tyler i have so many more........

if you looking for something write me and i will serch it for you


----------



## Kathy

Umm...I dunno...I just see all these cool graphics everyone uses like Little Lisa and Aquilah and well...the mods alot and I wonder where they get them all.


----------



## michal_cohen

well i dont know to do anything either but they are such a pretty e-cards

just write i goggle e-cards or postcards and youll see some

this one cute:BlueMountain.com- Choose Your eCard

or a song:

*I'm Giving You This*

Card for Two Reasons...

First of all,

I want to tell you

that I hope your day

is filled with

sunshine and smiles!

And the other reason?

I just wanted to

pass along a little reminder

that will always be true...

I still think

that the moon

and the stars

revolve around you!

*I Love You*


----------



## Kathy

OKay...so basically you google whatever it is you're looking for then when you find it you just copy and paste it?? it can't be that easy..lol.




Who hooo...I did it!!!! Hee hee


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

you dont even need to paste it just grave it with the mouse

here another one:

*Recipient *






yeay

you see how easy it is


----------



## Kathy

Okay...one more question...then I really do HAVE to go to bed. What if you want to save a certain one so you can use it over again??


----------



## michal_cohen

you can click on the right side of the mouse and click save as

to me it saves on my pictures

but the better way its to send yourself a pm and to save then there like i do


----------



## Kathy

Okay...cool THANK YOU!! I'm soo excited!! I learned something new today! lol...

Goodnight. Catch you later hopefully. :1f: :9:


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great sleep

glad i helped

ha you can always write like goodnight images and get images like this one:


----------



## annicken

i wonder if there is any one nsd or sd or what ever level, working 4 mk in here somwhere?


----------



## han

:kopfkratz:


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont understand either han..


----------



## han

hello jess how was your day? did you get some snow


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey! We got some ice, so i got a good 2 hour delay, and stuff.

but tomorrow is a full day of school!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

how are you?


----------



## annicken

hihi, its the point, if you do work with it, you'll understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

yeah i notice you were online this morning and i was wondering why you werent in school, im good i guess i have been a lil down lately next month will be a year my dad pass away i have a picture of him on my computer desk stareing at me.


----------



## Jesskaa

I still don't understand but sure.

lol. Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry han.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

i dont understand either it would be nice if she could be more specific


----------



## Jesskaa

I know.


----------



## michal_cohen

i had a bad day yestrday and the day befor that im kinda fight with my brother gf

she said to me some mean stuff


----------



## han

what happend michal?? sorry you had a bad day


----------



## michal_cohen

my brother gf fight with my brother and desided to be mean to me

i asked her to meet me yestrday and she said ill call you and never did

or i asked her 2 weeks ago to print me tyler pic' and she said k ill go to my friend she have colors and ill print them for you

and when i asked her about it today she said "g i dont think that she or i have time for this can you find someone elles?"

or i wanted to buty stickers to put in a letter to tyler and she said what you need it for

and things like that


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm sorry Michal! She sounds really mean!!

Hey Everyone!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks anna what up?

im exited tyler will get his new comp this week

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:

i cant wait


----------



## han

does she not like tyler?? sorry but that was rude of her i thought you mention befor that you didnt really get along with her or was that someone else,

HEY ANNA!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

everybody likes tyler

for me their are two kind of ppl in the world ppl who like tyler and ppl who can go to hell

(ther a lot of ppl in mut that dont belive in us and leaves me pms all the time so if they read this the above sentence is for you):moa:

well she think that he made me blind but the truth he really opend my eyes and im more onffident and see things clearly

and he makes me feel so good about myself

maybe she jalous that i have true love and she fight with my brother all the time


----------



## han

are you serious people leave you pm's to be negative towards you guys relationship?? some people are negative no matter what they always find the bad in everything instead of the positive's dont let it get you down though.

your right about your brothers g/f she is unhappy and just takeing her frustration out on you, **hugs** to you girl


----------



## Jesskaa

maybe she's jealous you have a better relationship than her, and you two haven't even met eachother yet.

hmm.


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!

Michal, it sounds like your brothers g/f is jealous. Ignore her. You and Tyler both know how you feel about each other that is all that counts.

I had acupuncuture today, so far no difference. I have one more treatment and then I go back to my regular physiotherapist. I don't like the woman who does the acupuncture, she is too aggressive for my liking. Not when she puts the needles in, just her personality.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you han

no matter what ppl write me

i cant chance they mind

and they cant chance mine

she write me after that

that she sorry if she hart me she just want the best for me

so why she wrote it at all

i didn listen to her i read it and 4got cuz i dont think like she does

i will never char with her my feelings again

and i will not talk awith her about tyler(its gonna be hard to me haha)

cuz she dont desrave it


----------



## han

im going to go shower if i dont talk to you guys later i will tomorrow, and michal im gonna vote for tyler:laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

im sorry that ther are no difference:scared:

i hope you will feel a difference soon

i wsh you fast recovery

yes after a while some of the ppl in the madical beasnese forget to be humens (sorry about all my tipos hope you understend)

you are sweet he didnt knoe even that i nomonited him

well i will nomineted him next month too

i saw that you are nomanited too:laughing:


----------



## Shelley

> im sorry that ther are no difference:scared: i hope you will feel a difference soon
> 
> i wsh you fast recovery
> 
> yes after a while some of the ppl in the madical beasnese forget to be humens (sorry about all my tipos hope you understend)
> 
> Hi Michal,
> 
> I can understand you perfectly. That makes sense, some of them forget to be humans.


----------



## michal_cohen

> i glad you understood
> 
> it allready 04:48 in here in one hour i need to be at work
> 
> i guss everybody went to sleep,ha?
> 
> i chanced my profile and soon i will chance my notepad too
> 
> i chanced it a little but it not complite yet


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I've missed everyone! I had a lot of reading to do for American Lit today, and my Religion class. Then I had to go to the grocery store, and I came home and took a hot bubble bath. I'm getting ready to go to bed. I have to get up in about 8 hours. Hopefully, I'll see you guys around 4PM EST tomorrow.

Michal, I can't wait for Tyler to get his computer. I'm going to go look at your notepad, and your profile right now.


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

i cant wait either:laughing: :tocktock:

its 18:32 right now and im going to sleep haha

i hope ill be here at 3-4 at the morning

talk to you later


----------



## TylerD

wow i have been away for so long im totally lost whats going on. Im at my friends and I hope my comp will be here by Friday which Im sure it will be cuz that is what they said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHooo anyways... Michal whats up with this girl getting mad??? Is that the girl that was apart of this board who left me some messages in my profile?? I thought you and her were real tight?? Whats going on... sorry I dont have much time to read anything cuz im just on my way out from there house.

Ill talk to everyone later. Michal dont listen to anyone. You know you and I are great together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And so do I and thats what counts. F**k what other's have to say. Thats all I got to say about that issue.

I cant wait till my new comp comes in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure miss this site. But when I get it I will be back all the time (when I dont have to work) Since my new job I havent done any magic... Ive like retireed hahaha for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways Me and My bud are just heading out now. Ill talk to everyone soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry Michal I didnt get to send you a pm this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will when I come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> See everyone later especially you Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My sweeet


----------



## han

whats up tyler "stranger"


----------



## AprilRayne

Are you asking if there's any National Sales Direstors or Sales Directors that work for Mary Kay?? I don't know if there's any of those, but I'm just a regular consultant and there's others on here too!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

I just got home from school and the gym! I'm sooooooo sore! I climbed 28 flights of steps on the stair steppers today, and did 75 situps.

How has everyone been doing?


----------



## han

he annabelle, i miss you but i know you been busy


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! I've missed you too! I was in bed sooooo early last night! I'll be on for a little bit longer, because I can't move too good at the moment! :lol:


----------



## han

no pain no gain...lol you make me want to work out how long do you do it every day


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I'd like to work out again one of these days...gym memberships here can be so expensive sometimes though


----------



## han

we have a gym in the condo's we live in and i need to get back to doing it

it's free theres no excuse..haha


----------



## michal_cohen

hi beautiful

yep its the girl who left you a few massages on your profile but we cool now

she was angry on my brother so she desidead that there is no true love in the world

dont worry my love

i never listen to that kind of stuff

i always thinking about you and you are forever in my heart

im sorry that you didnt done magic lately but you know that you are magic

and you will never lose that

cant wait to talk with you

i love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

its 02:05 right now

my dog is out

so i rutern to sleep like an hour i hope i catch you befor im going to work(5:30)

i miss you soooo much


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I've only done it for like 2 days now. Yesterday I worked out for an hour, and today I worked out for 2 and a half.

My gym is free, well not really. My tution pays for it, but I figure as long as I'm paying for tution I might as well take advantage of it.

I just got done taking the best bubble bath ever. I put some Love Spell in there and just soaked! I feel so much better!


----------



## Jesskaa

I dance around in my room a lot, and i love to do Denise Austin 10 minute work out, because its just fun.

But, I'm also like 5 pounds over weight and according to BMI charts i should be nearly close to being obese, which is completely wrong in my opinion.


----------



## han

the BMI charts sux i would be consider very under weight which im not


----------



## Jesskaa

I hate them, its so silly.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

gosh i hate homework,


----------



## michal_cohen

im glad you feel better


----------



## Kathy

Hey guys!! While we're talking about weight and stuff, Han...I have been curious ever since you made it your avatar, but never asked....is that your ass?? lol... because I would kill for an ass like that. Mine hasn't looked like that since I was probably Jesskaa's age! LMAO!


----------



## michal_cohen

i used to do erobic like 3 times a week at my room off cours and like 50 push-ups befor i went to bed but since i started to work i dont do sport anymore

well 4 hours of going up and dowen the staris are pretty enogh for me i lost like 5 killos you called it 10lb i think


----------



## KristieTX

Hi guys! How is everyone doing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

whats up

it cold in here

and i need to go to work in 2 hours


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks Michal! I'm still sore, but it's starting to go away. I'll walk it out tomorrow, and be ready for another fun day of working out!

The BMI charts actually put me in the category of normal. Even when I was 20lbs heavier. I really don't rely on those anyways. I don't think they are accurate.

I used the stair stepper machine today. Stairs will definitley make you lose weight!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Kristie...you feeling better??


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Kaville! How are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

i only want to lose a weight for my belly but insted im losing weight from my legs

so i dont like it

cuz i have small bobbs and i want to look more helthy

i guss only push up can help me,ha?

soon i will have a digital cem' so i can post pic'

i mean i dont have a big belly haha i just want it flat


----------



## AnnaBelle

I have a belly pudge too. I usually do sit ups to get rid of it. Also, when I walk/run I hold my stomach in. That helps to tighten up your muscles in your stomach.

I can't wait until you get your digital camera! I can't wait to see pictures of you!


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL.


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

i wish i could run i run like 10 seconds and then im breatless

but i can walk 8 hours with out rest

i lovvvvvvvve to walk

but latly i dont have with who

i think when ill have the cem'( sweet lisa sending it to me as a gift)

i will do some threads like exsercies and skin

like befor and after

i will post a picture of me once a week for a month or two

it will be a chlanch for me too(sorry i guss i know more words that i rtought but just dont know how to type them)


----------



## Kathy

I need to start exercising, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Michal, I think your words are fine! I can understand you perfectly.

Yesterday, I could barely run a half lap around the track, and today I ran one full lap! You just have to build yourself up. I am so out of shape anyway! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

i know what you mean

i want to chance all my food routien

when im return from work i want something sweet

but most of the time i really adicted to salt

i love salt with almost anything and a lot

a big no no

so from this weekend im going to do a serious chancing

i learn from english from some movies but i still cant write so good im think i will move to books

thank you hehe

wow that greay i froud of you

i really cant run

as i say some ppl born to run and some to walk

i really cant run befor i even sweat my heart beat so fast that i just cant continue

but i think i could run like a slow run

the last time i run was at school

9 years ago

yep im old jk


----------



## Jesskaa

uhhh i have to watch the president and its all boring.


----------



## Kathy

Oh right Michal....you're SOOOO old!! Puleeeezzz!! lol...

I eat too many sweets and salt too. I love my salt. That's bad too. Makes you retain water. Btw....I understand you perfectly...

How is Tyler's Hebrew coming?? lol..


----------



## michal_cohen

i know


----------



## Kathy

I can't watch it. Just listening to him makes me want to throw up! :scared: :sleepyhead:


----------



## AnnaBelle

I love salt and sweets! lol I'm really going to have to break that habit!

I have to watch him for school sometimes. BBOORRRINNNGG! And know we know why Political Science isn't my minor! :rotfl:

I retain water without salt! lol But I love it! I love cheese too!


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay will I answered 15 out of 20 questions, and then i had enough.


----------



## michal_cohen

well

im didnt bought him the dvd yet but im teaching him some words

i teach you as well lets see;

hi-hi

t-shirt-t-shirt

bye-bye

now this is weird lol

me-ani

he-who

she-he(very campuzing)

foundetion-makeup

makeup-eipor

from next week

i wiil allow myself just 3 sweet or salt snacks a month

and i will eat less things that made from wheat

and i will drink liter and a half bottle of water a day

no more sparkling drinks

no more caffein (i drink tea without caffein)

whats left?


----------



## AnnaBelle

That sounds good Michal! You can treat yourself with sweets once a week if you want. That's what I always do.

The water is good. I love water, but I have to have my caffine in the morning. Otherwise, I fall asleep in class.

I put some muscle rub on my legs! I can move a little better now, but I smell like my Grandpa! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

i have combo skin and its very oily

i need to clean my face like 3 times a day

and next month im going to buy a mask that you can use everyday

well i need to go its 05:28 and in 05:30 i need to go to work

so bye anna







and i know that tyler will be here in more 2 hours

so:

i love you tyler more than anything


----------



## Kathy

Bye..Michal. Don't work too hard!


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang just dropped by to see whats up..

Like your tags Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula! How are you?


----------



## KristieTX

I'm feeling 100x better, kaville, Thanks for asking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good Night everyone! I should have been in bed an hour and a half ago. EEK!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Glad you are feeling better Kristie! Goodnight! Hope you sleep good!


----------



## pla4u

ANNA!

How are you?

sigh well its past my bedtime ...yawn....goodnite my friends...:1f:


----------



## michal_cohen

mmmmmmmm its not fair i just returnd from work its 11:19 and everyone a sleep :s

ok its allready 12:44 so im going to nap im tired

thanks

there not mine i found them in e-cards sites


----------



## pla4u

so whos around now? I cant stay long but wanted to see how everyone was doing..:silvia:


----------



## Kathy

I'm here Paula. How are you?


----------



## pla4u

Hi,

I was out for a few. I'm back now . whate up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

Not much...I'm just about to head home from work actually. I'm bad! I'mon mut while I should be working.... So damn addicting!! lol...


----------



## pla4u

well...keep this quiet...but I sneek into MUT while I'm working too....sssshhhh


----------



## Kathy

Hee hee...can't help ourselves. Are you feeling less depressed?? How are things?


----------



## pla4u

Im up and down...my wife is having here first meeting with a councler of he own...I hope it goes well for her...


----------



## Kathy

Me too....I'll keep you both in my thoughts.

Gotta run. Hopefully I'll see you later.


----------



## pla4u

see ya later hon...


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone! Nice to see you Paula, how are you feeling?

I had my last acupuncture appt today, thank goodness. It doesn't hurt, but the physiotherapist is aggressive, rude. She left the room and I felt like doing this to her..:moa: Luckily next week I see the other physiotherapist who is much nicer.

And the aggressive one...ugh! issoff: :irked: :bringiton: She tells me to lift my left arm as high as I can until it hurts. So I move it until it hurts maybe slightly past, and say that is as high I can go. She takes my arm and moves it higher herself and I say that really hurts! So then she tells me I have good range of motion. Well no wonder, you lift my arm _yourself_ even though I just told you it really hurts and I am unable to lift it any higher and then have the nerve to tell me I have good range of motion. And is it any wonder when I head home my arm/shoulder is more sore?! Sorry just venting. Well at least I don't have to see her anymore.


----------



## pla4u

WOW not much of a bedside manor... is it "Dr House" by any chance? ..

I am doing a little better, my wife went to her first visit with her own councler, Im waiting for her to come home...I hope it went well for her ...


----------



## Shelley

Paula, I hope the counseling session went well for your wife and things will progress for both of you.

This woman does not have bedside manners, far from it, but at least I don't have to go to her anymore. I felt like taking my good arm and cuffing her one. I would never do that, just feeling angry at her.


----------



## Jesskaa

I hate middle school.


----------



## han

hi guys i got my cosmetology license in the mail today im so HAPPY


----------



## annicken

congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

:laughing: im happy for you

congrats

its only 03:20 in israel and no one is here

im so bored and i cant go to sleep again cuz i need to go in 5:20

its allready 03:40

i just finished to clean the fridgh


----------



## Kathy

Hey!! Where is everybody???


----------



## gretlirina

Hi everyone! What's up? I'm new here and having fun surfing around.


----------



## michal_cohen

welcome

hi everyone

im so exsited tyler gets hids new comp today

its 12:30 in here an im going to nap


----------



## Jesskaa

He gets it tomorrow. Its thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

he allready got it he will be here soon

well my brother his going out hey

im happy

im going to nap one more hour and i be here then (its 11 at night right now)


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh,Okay. I didnt know that. I thought he was getting it friday.

Faster the better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

jess i think it's time we start our own thread, when tyler returns so will the piss off ghost..lol


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL. We could but it could never amount as great as this thread is. Haha.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How ya been han?


----------



## han

im good, i got my cosmetology license in the mail yesterday


----------



## Jesskaa

I think i read that... Thats cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now what are you going to do now that you have it?


----------



## han

hair/ nails everything


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats cool. Do you work at a place that is very well known and big you know? Or a little place? Or do you want own your own place?

My aunt works at a hair salon and she's been doing hair for 20 years now, and my other aunt used to work in makeup and everything, they bother worked at very sucessful places.


----------



## han

i work at my moms hair salon and yes i want my own which she says when she retires it will be mine but for now i like not being a owner and the bills and stress that go with it..lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh thats good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Must be pretty fun! i love going to salons, they are always so pretty and decorated and stuff.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Congrats on the license Han!!

I just got home from school and the gym! I'm hurting like hell all over!


----------



## han

Hey Anna


----------



## lovelyarsenic

That's so exciting han!! You'll have to let us know how it goes

So I'm just sitting around at work waiting for the time to pass...it's not a very busy day. It is however, extremely windy (it's blowing our snow everywhere!!), and I'm not looking forward to going outside later, lol.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han!!

Joanna- I PM'd you. Did you get it? I'm mailing your stuff out tomorrow!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Anna - yes I got your pm, and I'm totally excited to get the package sometime next week I hope. I was starting to worry that my letter got lost in the mail, lol.


----------



## han

thanks..


----------



## michal_cohen

i haf such a hard day today my work farnter had a day off and my boss 4got to call another girl

so my boss wanted to send me a girl to help me with the 6 floor (but she never cleaned that floor so she dont know who come first)

so i said no thanks i can do it by myself

i guss i wanted to prove something

well i cleaned more then 70 offices and a lot of wall ways

yestrday my fartner was mean to me not enogh she closed her self in the toilet room an hour befor the work ends(and guss who does the rest of the job alone....)

yestrday another arabic clining came over and my fartner wanted to give me the key so she calld me in arabic stupid-retarted

and the rest she said in hebrew she said now this is your new name you will responed only to this name

and she droped the key a way from me

today i head it i told my boss that she mean to me and my boss said you are the best worker here if i could i will fired all and live just you

if she will be mean to you again and you want me to fired her just say

(well i dont want anyone to get fired just want her a way from me)

my arms and shoulders so hurts

and im so tired i went to sleep at 7 and now its 1 at night and i still tired

thanks god my brother went out so i can be here for a while


----------



## Shelley

Michal, I'm sorry you had a hard day at work with that awful co-worker. She shouldn't treat you like that, call you names, not right.

I agree with your boss, you are a hard worker, that is wonderful that he sees you as one of his best employees.

It will be great that you have some time off work and that Tyler has his new computer, you guys will be able to chat up a storm!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you so much

i cant wait to talk with tyler

i think he will be here in more 2 hours or so

im think i will go to nap for an hour cuz im dead tired its 1 at night in here

my brother will sleep here tonight so i dont know how much time i can be here :s

how was your day, how is your finger?


----------



## Shelley

I had a quiet day, bought some groceries, went to the bank etc.

I go to the doctor tomorrow about my finger, hopefully they will have some answers. Right now I have a splint on my finger. I hope they can do something, tired of dealing with it.

That is great that Tyler has a new computer, you must be excited! Sounds like you had a long day at work, nap is the best thing to do.


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope they will have a good news to you

im going to nap ill be here when ill wake up i hope in an hour or two

if tyler will be here befor tell him that i will be right back

thanks for talking with me


----------



## Jesskaa

Are splints like little finger casts?


----------



## Shelley

Yes similar to finger casts. I have a plastic one that covers the top and sides of my pinky finger with tape wrapped around near the base and top of finger to hold it on.

Your welcome! I have to eat dinner soon, but I could pm to let him know that you are taking a nap and will be right back.


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohhh, I thought so. Was not sure.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Michal,

I'm so sorry that you had a bad day at work. I hope things get better for you. I know that you are sooo excited about talking with Tyler.

Shelley,

I hope your finger is okay honey!!

I'm sooo tired right now...I'm about to fall asleep.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

its allready 03:12 in here

i just woke up but im thinking to return to nap for a half an hour again

im soooooooooooo tired

my brother need to come back i hope tyler will be here befor my brother will return


----------



## KristieTX

Hi everybody! I hope everyone's day went well. Michal, I'm so happy for you that Tyler is back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry to hear about your finger, Shelley! Hope it feels better soon. I'm gonna go take a bubble bath and I'll be back in a little bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Michal- I hope you get to talk to Tyler tonight! Have a good nap, Sweetie!

Kristie- Enjoy your bubble bath! I love to take those!


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  .

I'm pretty bored, pretty sleepy. But tomorrow is friday!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'll be back on in about an hour! Grey's Anatomy is on! It's supposed to be really good because 3 shockers are going to be revealed! I can't wait!


----------



## michal_cohen

well

im here again


----------



## Jesskaa

yet again!


----------



## michal_cohen

my brother need to come back its 04:18 right now

im kinda hhappy cuz my brother gf taking him to her housh for a 3 days

yeaaaaaaaaaa

we argue a few days ago so she doing this for me:tocktock:

but i was happier if she tookd him today as well:glasses:


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww well, within those 3 days you and tyler can talk for awhile!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

i have a day off today and tommarow its sturday so i dont work eiter

so its great

sorry that its took me a while to respond i made myself a salad so i wont return to sleep again

my brother just return he kinda drunk so he allready a sleep

im happy!

its 5 at the morning in here and im on this thread alone....again


----------



## AnnaBelle

hey michal!!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi anna you back yea

how was your day?

its allready a new day in here its 6 in the morning

an im tired again

jess was pm me until 5 but now im alone again


----------



## TylerD

Hey everybody just on my new computer now YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got off work HEY MICHAL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Feels so good to have a computer again and its nice to. I am going to take some new pics tomorrow however its different on here the pics come out all s mall looking its weird


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i could help

im so glad im not working today cuz if i did i was at work right now

i love your new pic' you are so beautiful


----------



## TylerD

I look bad in that pic haha I took it right now in my work clothes. I should take one with my leather jacket on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will do that tomorrow after work. But my face is such a mess all this work its just killing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It sucks but oh well such as life. It could be worse but damn sure could be better hehe.

Feel sso good to talk with you again


----------



## michal_cohen

well i love that picture

you always look good

hehe more pic' to my collection

im so glad to talk you

its the best thing everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## usersassychick0

Oh, hey tyler, your back!!! Tomorrow all I have is an english exam so i can't really study for that one, so tonight is my last day on mut for a week or 2! how have you been? whats new?

Hi michal! nice to see ya again! how are you?


----------



## TylerD

I will try and get some more pics tomorrow when I aint looking so bad haha After work in my jacket. I will see if I can get some bigger pics im not sure how. Its such a different set up then it is on My last computer cuz this one is a Dell.

Yes I agree it feels good to be here again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was beginning to think I would never have a computer again *cries* BUT I DO NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow for a week or 2 that is a long time well good luck with all that school stuff. I have been decent I Dunno been working to much haha working myself to death but its fine I get money but after I pay for my cell phone bill and this comp and all that my check is like gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So it kinda sucks but oh well such as life. Other then that im good face sucks but meh its not as bad as It can be.... whats new in your crazy life???

I dont think im gonna download Skype again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont want a bunch of crap on this computer we can just talk on here or if u get msn we can.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi good to see you again

everything is ok

this is an awsome pic' i dont know how you dont see it

beautiful beautiful pic'


----------



## usersassychick0

yeah no prob! Btw, what are you talking about? In your new pic(congrats, haha very nice) you look really clear! but whatever, as long as your not suicidal for taking accutane I'm all good!! k, for royalty we just got candidates for this year, which sucks cause that meens i'll have to retire soon. and I don't want to say goodbye to all my friends who are also in the program.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and also it means we have to fundraise so they can go on trips too. So, therefore, lol that meens I have to help out at our local bingo nights for this month. Its all old folks, and its sooo hilarious! these ppl get really intense. Nobody talks, they don't even look up if something strange happens, and they all sigh when somebody else gets bingo! lol


----------



## TylerD

Haha from a distance I may look clear but I ll take some up close its not great haha but thanks Michal and Rachelle your bother very kind.

Rachelle Bingo is fun dont knock it haha.... well it sounds like you are incredibly busy these days.... I could imagine working with old folks would be fun hahah.... Well in a different sort of way.. You should call out Bingo and then you dont have it and be like WHAT WHAT&gt;&gt;..... Who wants some of this??? Ya I didnt think so haha jk dont do that lol... that would be funny though.

Hey Im not leaving yet but I have to restart my computer cuz i am hooking someting up BRB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

Hey Tyler and Michal...how are the lovebirds doing tonight?? lol... Nice to see you both on here together again.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi kaville where have you been?


----------



## usersassychick0

omg, lol i acutally have already considered that! They are pretty high tech there, they got these phones that i shout out the answers into, but i kept forgetting to turn it off. So me and another girl who was with me where joking about how we should prank call the woman who we shout out the answers too. lol and we went into pretty good details(like your house is on fire, i'm going to break in, i'm stalking out-the good stuff)! haha, so of course i forgot to turn off the phone... and this woman is also the one who calls out the numbers so she has a microphone- so randomly she says" I can hear all your secrets!" lol i got soo crepped out, that i have never forgot to turn it off since! haha. I am starting to like it- these ppl bring joy to my life!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Good evening everyone


----------



## TylerD

Hey kaville im doing great thanks for asking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Rachelle im not gonna lie you completely lost me haha im sorry Im so damn tired I cant focus on much.

Hey a new person Im Tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi joanna whats up?

good morning to me

its 07:06 in here


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Tyler -

I was not aware you did not know me from before, lol. Don't you have a love for Dolph?

Hey Michal - not too much, just sitting around on the computer for a little while - trying to sort things out with my bf (we might break up).


----------



## usersassychick0

lol its ok. I am kinda losing it here too! I am kinda multitasking atm so my words are kinda like mumble jumble,ha k lol i need to focus!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

:frown: that too bad

well you know your myspace pic' is a little bit diffrent


----------



## TylerD

Haha ummmm.... yes kinda not really umm how did u know lol??

Rachelle you are the craziest person I have ever met haha well no but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Crazy enuff lol.

My eyes are getting heavy.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Yea it is, but sometimes that is for the best...

Haha, yea I use myspace a lot when I am bored - I decided to put up a different pic not too long ago.


----------



## Kathy

Hey all....oh busy busy. I was on for a little bit way earlier today then I had a bunch of things to do and now I should be in bed but I HAD to get on MUT for a bit. lol...

What are you up to?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Tyler, I think I noticed a pic of him in your display a while back, lol. I'm not the biggest fan ever, but I have watched almost all of his movies, hee hee.


----------



## michal_cohen

well a day off today as you see and tomarrow is sutrday so no work eiter

and munday is my day off too

so ill be here a lot( well k as always im alomst live here)

ill be going to sleep soon

i couldnt sleep for days


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Oh that's a bummer you couldn't sleep Michal. I hope that you are able to catch up on your rest tonight then!!


----------



## usersassychick0

omg, you think I am crazy now??? You gotta see me in person, especially with my friends. Oh lordy! its like 100x worse cause we are all kinda the same and we feed of each other and everything is just soo random.

yeah, if your eyes are getting heavy, thats a sign you need to sleep, bud.


----------



## michal_cohen

well ill go to sleep soon its 07:20 in the morning in here


----------



## Kathy

Night everyone...I'm heading for bed myself. Work tomorrow. Yuck!! At least it's Friday!


----------



## TylerD

Haha well Rachelle atleast your friends dont bore you that is the important thing. But Im going to bed now good night everyone.


----------



## usersassychick0

night Kaville! sweet dreams!


----------



## colormeup

bumb


----------



## usersassychick0

g'd night tyler! ...i probably should too....nah of well! lol k cya


----------



## michal_cohen

good night tyler







good night rach

trien' to do more posts hey?

i know the feeling

but kinda forgot it

ok im going to sleep too

bye bye

wow

its allready 2 afternon and no one post in this thread

oh well


----------



## Kathy

Hey All! Saying good morning! Off to work!


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great day at work

im hearing this beautiful song but i cant find it in mytube here his words:

ha its westlife-everybody know

It's never too hard to find the words 

The words to say to you 

You make it so easy just to talk 

The way we talk things through 

You're never too tired to care 

You're never too busy to just be there

And when I smile my feelings show 

So everybody, everybody knows 

_[All:]_

And everybody knows this love's for sure

There's no searching anymore 

And no-one never doubts you're mine, I'm yours 

It's the one thing that's for sure 

And everyone we know says all the time 

They wish they had a love like yours and mine 

And everybody knows 

_[Mark:]_

Even people in love said I'm a fool 

For loving you too much 

But we were the exception to the rule 

For us it's not enough 

They used to say we were out of touch 

Now everyone wants to be like us 

Not afraid to let it show 

So everybody, everybody knows 

_[All:]_ 

And everybody knows this love's for sure

There's no searching anymore 

And no-one never doubts you're mine, I'm yours 

It's the one thing that's for sure 

And everyone we know says all the time 

They wish they had a love like yours and mine 

And everybody knows 

_[shane:]_

Like yours and mine 

That bridges all divides 

A love to conquer time 

_[Mark:]_

When everybody knows 

_[All:]_

And everybody knows this love's for sure

There's no searching anymore 

And no-one never doubts you're mine, I'm yours 

It's the one thing that's for sure 

And everyone we know says all the time 

They wish they had a love like yours and mine 

And everybody knows*3


----------



## Noir Sakura

Good morning. Up and doing nothing.


----------



## han

Hey kaville, whats going on havent talk to you in awhile..


----------



## michal_cohen

its 18:07 in here ill soon going to sleep after i clean my room &amp; my face

ill be here at 1 oclock mening in more 7 hours


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Good Morning all my MUT lovelies!! How is everyone doing so far today?


----------



## michal_cohen

hey its 18:33 right now im heading to sleep but if you want to chat i can stay for a while


----------



## lovelyarsenic

thanks for your message michal!! I wrote you back


----------



## Jesskaa

Helllo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya

Hope everyone is having a good evening and is looking forward to the weekend :rotfl:


----------



## Kathy

Hi All! I'm leaving the office now. It's only 4:20pm, but it always clears out early on Friday and the weather here is snowy and cold and nasty. So...I'll try and stop by and chat later if I can.


----------



## Shelley

I just came back from my doctors appt, I hate doctors!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Kiddos! I just got home!


----------



## michal_cohen

who doesnt

hi anna

whats up?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Anna!!

Hello again Michal!!

What's everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## michal_cohen

well its allready saturday in here if i can say so its 01:20

so im here


----------



## han

Hey anna, how was your day?? have you ever been to ez board swaptawk?

the girl that swaplifted me, swaplifted 14 of us in one month i was like OMFG!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, lovelyarsenic


----------



## michal_cohen

hey what about me?:frown: :10:


----------



## han

sorry michal HEY how are you???


----------



## michal_cohen

jk

im great

its sturday allready and no work today woooooooooooowo

its 01:30 right now and im here listening to some songs

tyler will be here soon


----------



## TylerD

Howdy folks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hey Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had the weirdest day of my life at work haha take to long to type out. We should have like voice chats on here id be so much easier.


----------



## michal_cohen

yea esay for you to say

i probebly talk like this aaaaaaa how was aaaaa your day aa today?

well i dont really dont know how ill talk :tocktock:


----------



## TylerD

haha well you would get better at it the more you do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im sure you arent that bad no worries. It would just be useful for like telling about your day and stuff Im a fast typer and all but im just to lazy to type out everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

so your a day ahead of us it's friday night here, and your off thats great

what music do you like

you two should really get on IM to chat it would be better and private:laughing:


----------



## TylerD

Haha I know I told Michal that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I dont think she knows how to download msn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But we chat through PM's nobody can read that so its all good


----------



## michal_cohen

so what will i say that i type a diffrent langwich?

this comp fulled with to much things and its not mine

thanks god that i can choosh the displlay pic'(you can all guss what it is)

and i just dowenloud some music and movies from emul

i listen mostly to pop or to rock

i love music with a nice lyrics


----------



## han

im sure she knows how to download it she does everything else on the computer


----------



## TylerD

Michal I dont really know what you mean type in a different language?? But its all good with me Talking over MUT through pms is fine... Is just like email haha, but MSN Is just more conveinent.

I dunno.... Just going by what she said... I dunno, Michal did you try to download it before??? But if you got no room on the computer then ya it might be kind of tough... But its not difficult to download it. Just save to your computer and then create your account and wooola.


----------



## michal_cohen

i will ask my brother tomarrow when he will be back

but i think we have a diffrent msn


----------



## TylerD

Oh..hmm. OH well what ever it doesnt matter to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont go on msn much anyways haha. To many ppl talk to me on there it gets very very annoying

check it out I just took this pic for michal haha Right after work Man I look like crap look at my hair lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you never look like crap

and i love your hair

you look amazing

even duffy went nuts





cuz you are so


----------



## TylerD

Michal you are so sweet  Well I can make myself look better haha so if you think I look good now then there is still hope haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think for now I have to go nap... To much on my plate from work. I need to like meditate or something haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

:laughing:

you look amazing trust me

you are the most beautiful person in the plante

you are just incredble :inlove3:

have a great nap

ill be here waiting:1f:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!


----------



## daer0n

You are so sweet Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi! how's it going? i see that you are pretty happy now that Tyler came back, that is so great, i am happy for you, i am here for a few, *whispers* the baby is sleeping haha :rotfl: and i am not too tired or sore, so i am pretty happy to be here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am freezing though, its only -4 but brrr, it's chilly :tocktock:


----------



## michal_cohen

where are you

you always post here and despear?

how things?

im pm you right now

how are you feeling?

i hope that better

i have a q

doest the ring in here






and the one that here:






its the same one? :scared:

ok now i just cant stop crien


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I am confused? Did you just say you can't stop crying? Did I miss something?!


----------



## michal_cohen

well the ring from the first pic' his a ring that his ex gave him he told me he trow it away

but as i see in the pic' he post for me today he still wear it

and its mean that he still care about her

i sent him the ring my ex bought me so he can trow her away

my ex gave me a teddy bear when i was at the hospital and i took the bear in the sergery room and he ment a lot to me cuz he was there and this teddy was with me 3 years i couldnt sleep with out him but i trow him a way

maybe i stupid that i see it like a cheating i dont know

maybe its the hour its 03:30 right now

i wish i could despear


----------



## daer0n

I think it is the same Michal....

but, i think you should ask him why he's still wearing it

Im sorry you feel so upset swetie!  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*hugs


----------



## michal_cohen

:scared: :sleepyhead: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:

im sorry i cant type cuz im crien' and i cant see anything

well its only hurts me cuz i love him soooooooo much

now i know that all this time he wasnt here he had the ring on his "im taken" finger

if he want to keep i want stop him but i will always see him with her until he will take it off

i stayd a wake everynight just for him

i cant sleep if i dont see his pic'

&amp; read his pms

he is all my world


----------



## AnnaBelle

I had to get a shower, and then Kenny called. I'm back for a few minutes, and then I have to do some reading for my English class.

I'm glad you're feeling better, and aren't sore! That's great news, and the baby is sooooooooooo adorable!

-4? That's freezing here!! We are supposed to get 3 inches of snow Sunday night!


----------



## michal_cohen

you are study a lot

i know you have a great greats

see you later if i still be here

its 4 in the morning and im tired and my eyes hurts


----------



## AnnaBelle

Sleep good. I'll be here for a couple more hours.


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant stay here

its hutrs me so much

im sorry


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

I've been off for a while. I've been cryin' too--for a different reason. Lord this is crazy. What is goin' on?oliceman:


----------



## michal_cohen

just me gettin amotionel and over re acting

sorry about that


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm getting ready to read about Military History. Doesn't that sound exciting? I'm already two chapters behind in this book, because the book was sold out for two weeks. I have like 100 pages to read over the weekend.


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt read for years

and i didnt watched tv like month

dont have time i always here

k im goneeeeeeeeeeeee its 04:40


----------



## KristieTX

Hi everyone!

Aww, Michal, don't cry! *hugs* Sorry you're so upset, but I'm sure things aren't as bad as they seem.

I'm gonna go take a bubble bath and relax, read a book and deep condition my hair. It's like straw right now. Ugh.

See ya'll later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Hey guys, sorry i disappeared too, my husband got home and we had to eat supper :S

Michal, sorry i had to leave sweetie! i hope you're feeling better!

*HUGS!


----------



## ivette

the middle pic looks....well gothic


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey daerOn!

I ate earlier, and it has really made my stomach hurt. I think it's because I have been working out so hard lately.

I'm working on some stuff for my Military History class. We are studying all kinds of fun stuff right now like weapons, and strategies. I really like this class, I just hate the reading that goes a long with it. Although I read about 20 pages while I was on the treadmill, elliptical and bicycle today! lol


----------



## pla4u

Hey gang whats up?


----------



## TylerD

Whats up Paula  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my comp back whooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whats new peeps


----------



## michal_cohen

hi paula im ok just was stupid i guss

im sorry


----------



## pla4u

Glad you hace your PC back Tylar

working today Michal?


----------



## michal_cohen

if i was working i allready was at work its 06:18 in here

saturdy

so no work today(my today)


----------



## TylerD

Michal is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey I got a pic of my friend Mitch hehe Im posting it


----------



## michal_cohen

no you are great

and wonderful and stuning and beautiful.......


----------



## pla4u

im just haging out watching men in black 3 Im about to fall asleep,,,,yawn...


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to sleep soon as well but my brother and his gf need to be here soon and they will make noises

its 06:30 in here


----------



## pla4u

its like 11:30 here...been a rough day at work...


----------



## TylerD

I am so flattered now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YOur so great

Paula I was watching men in black as well haha.


----------



## pla4u

well Im exausted, sorry I didnt stay long, im just falling asleap so take care friends.. :hug: good night


----------



## TylerD

Nighty Night Paula have a good sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

but i event started yet...

you are just unbeliveble

gorgeous and the most amazing person on the planet

i love you so much






good night paula


----------



## TylerD

Wow I havent ever gotten a compliment like that from someone... This is pretty amazing. Michal how are you not loved world wide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh wait you are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hey you makin' me blush

i love you so much i cant even descrive you

you are just perfect &amp; divien


----------



## TylerD

Well I am far from perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But hey keep the compliments coming I will gladly take them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You found all those pics that is so great wow!!


----------



## michal_cohen

i found all of them just for you

and the fact that you think you are not perfect makes you even more perfect


----------



## TylerD

Well that is great must have taken you alot of work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You were busy busy while I was gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feels good to be back though.

Well I guess I will just accept that I am perfect haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> NOT!! BUt I love that you think I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wont lie I like it Alot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

well i love you a lot and yes you are perfect

in everything....

yes it took me a lot of time but it worth it

i just want to show you in every way i can how amazing you are


----------



## TylerD

YOu have past shown me that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel guilty cuz I have been away for so long and only got to send you a message like once a week.... But I will make it up. I am going to send you a package real soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With my ring in it


----------



## michal_cohen

you were with me all this time in my mind and always in my heart

you are so amazing


----------



## TylerD

Ok Michal It was nice talking with you as always Love I have to go now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My friend wants me to come over so I have to head on over now so you take it easy and I will ebe here after work tomorrow so get some sleep and I loved talking. It felt really good See youi tomorrow sweet heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a good sleep If you do decide to get some rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hey its was great to talk to you as well

talk to you tomarrow

have fun


----------



## Shelley

Good morning everyone. It is 6:21am here. I couldn't sleep most of the night so decided to get up and check out MUT.


----------



## michal_cohen

hey i just return from my granma i was there with my dad my brother and his gf

my brother will sleep here today and i dont knoew if i will be able to be here later:sleepyhead:


----------



## Shelley

Hi Michal!

How are you today?

I hope you your brother doesn't steal the computer, maybe he will go out for awhile.


----------



## michal_cohen

i was at my granma with my dad my brother and his gf and i eat and got some presents it was great

my brother slept at his gf house the two last days and today he will come to sleep here:sleepyhead:

and the comp is in his room maybe i sneke in when he will be a sleep

he quit his job so he dont need to sleep

its sad cuz i didnt spoke with tyler so much thos two last days

and i missed it so much

how was your day?


----------



## Shelley

That's a good idea, sneak in when he is sleeping.:rockwoot: I'm sorry you didn't speak to Tyler that much the past few days, hope you two can speak more today or tonight. That is great he has a new computer, more access now.

Right now it is 7:08 am here, I have been up for about two hours, haven't done much except for play on MUT. Soon I will have my breakfast.


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt playid in here like a year hehe

i hope my scores still saved

tomarrow i have a day off hopfully my brother will not be here:eusa_whistle:

i got a lot of goodies from my grandma

she gave me 20$

and two pairs of shoes with a short hills like 5 sentimetres one in dark red and one in silver

i never wear hilles or thos colors but i like them

i usually wear like a platform 7 sentimetres shoes or a sport shoes

im thinking to buy snikers as well....

and she gave me givenchy amarige parfume my mom loved this smell

so i like it

and some makeup and stuff it was fun

i didnt bought myself anything the last 4 month(exsept socks but it doesnt count hehe) so it was great


----------



## Shelley

Michal,

That was nice of your grandma to give you the shoes, money, makeup and perfume.

It is almost 8 am so I am heading off to eat breakfast. Probably just eat some cereal and toast. I will be back later!


----------



## KristieTX

Good morning everyone! I'm off today but I can't sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya

YAAAAAAAAYY!!!!!!!

I have a week off work now

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mintesa

wow! na i dont.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I am getting ready to go out with Kenny when he gets off work, and stock up on Milani Blushes! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

here i am alone again

i dont know how much time i can stay

right now its 01:14 and my brother just went with his gf the comp was open so i dont know if he will return or not

tomarrow i have a day off but my brother will be here :s

he bought a new car today so he can be here when ever he want

i wish he will find a job and return to my granma or move to a diffrent city or something


----------



## mintesa

im just browsing watching a movie with gunnar. and eating popcorn, icecream, grapes....


----------



## michal_cohen

what all toghter?

which movie did you saw?

i just saw (not my choice the tv was on and i couldnt sleep) never been kissed,crossroad and the pradator 2(i dont know how to write it)

its 02:00 right now and my brother didnt come back that good hehe

im dead tired so im going to sleep like an hour hope tyler will be here later

i need to go to work on 05:30 so i need to nap

i couldnt nap all day cuz my brother and his gf talked loudely


----------



## TylerD

Wow im tired but im going out for supper with the family now, sorry I cant stay Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW Smokin aces was So awesome for anyone that cares haha. It was great!!


----------



## michal_cohen

im happy you had a great time yestrday

i argew with my brother today so ill have the comp

i dont know when ill be on tomarrow maybe at 2-3 at night my time (cuz my brother will be here)

wait for me my love i love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

well im going to sleep now

k its 05:20 im going to work ill be here right after in more 6 hours

see you later


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi i return from work

guss with who i talked about tyler today....... my boss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and maybe she will enjoy mut

every day after im talking with tyler a miracls happend in my world

he is my god

i love him so much

now maybe my boss will drive me to work and sometimes back:moa:

im so happy and its all thanks to tyler

i want to dedacet him this song:

In all of creation

All things great and small

You are the one that surpasses them all

More precious than

Any diamond or pearl

They broke the mold

When you came in this world

And Iâ€™m trying hard to figure out

Just how I ever did without

The warmth of your smile

The heart of a child

Thatâ€™s deep inside

Leaves me purified

Your love is like a river

Peaceful and deep (and deep)

Your soul is like a secret

That I could never keep

When I look into your eyes

I know that itâ€™s true

God must of spent...

A little more time

On you...

im going to my dad to the post office and then to shoping

i had a wonderful day today

and i think that my brother will stay at his gf house today hey

but im kinda tired and i have work tomarrow so soon as im back im going to sleep


----------



## mintesa

i watched babel. it was b o r i n g. gunnar wanted to watch it. when it started i said itÂ´s gonna be a boring movie. but he didn't beleive me.


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

i never watched it but its good to know

wow i eat so much today

well i didnt eat till 4 maybe that the reason

k im going to sleep so i have a power to be here later

tomarrow i need to work but i have day off at friday until sundy(im morking on sundy)

and then monday off

so its all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got home from church. Getting ready to go shop at some more Walgreens. Yay! lol


----------



## han

hey annabelle have fun shoping!


----------



## Sirvinya

Good luck with the shopping Annabelle!


----------



## Nox

I've gotta run some errands myself, actually.

&lt;Sigh.&gt; I just hate Sundays...it's my least favorite day of the week.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! It feels like we haven't talked in forever!!

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!


----------



## Jesskaa

hello!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Jess! How are you?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey!, I'm good. What about you?


----------



## michal_cohen

hey anna and jess

i have a new friend in job

she knowes about tyler she hear the girls talking and she met someone on line and we talked like an hour after work

and now she will drive me to work insted of my dad

i even huged her befor i went

guss who she is?


----------



## Jesskaa

who is she?


----------



## han

Hey anna and jess.. i been sleeping most of the day i think im comeing down with a cold whats everyone doing?


----------



## michal_cohen

my boss hehe

and i gave her the link to this site maybe she will enjoy

i just set with her and i talked about tyler for an hour

and she was so nice


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope you feel better han! It's been so freakin' cold here today. The wind is blowing like crazy, and it's been snowing off and on, so i have just layed around since I got home.

Just tired. lol and freezing my butt off!

Hi Michal!


----------



## mintesa

i hate sundays too. coz tomorrow comes monday...


----------



## han

Hey anna, how are you likeing your new place its been forever and a day since i talk to you.


----------



## michal_cohen

its 1 at night and im eating ice cream

i didnt eat something sweet the last 2 weeks so i desrave it

in just trien to eat just healthy food

and 2 times a week to eat oily or sweet food

im going to nap its 01:10 ill be here in an hour

maybe in this time my ice cream will melt and tyler will be on

sorry jess

ill be back


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Everyone!! Just checking in to see what's going on today...


----------



## KristieTX

Hi lovelyarsenic and everyone. I'm having a nervous breakdown is all. LOL


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hi Joanna!

What's wrong Kristie? I hope you feel better! =)


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

that weird its allready 3 at the morning and tyler not here yet

mmmmmmmmmmmmm

k im going to take a shower ill be here in more 30 min'


----------



## hushabye

my first post in here. lol


----------



## KristieTX

Thanks, Anna. I'm just stressed out over this mess with my father.


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm listening to music.


----------



## michal_cohen

its allready 4 and in 5:20 i need to go :s


----------



## Jesskaa

Bye michal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hafta get to bed soon.


----------



## michal_cohen

*Have you seen this heart?*

Stolen: my heart

Description: loving, warm and caring

Suspect: A wonderful, beautiful person

*Reward:*

All the love in the whole wide world

for the person who is kind to this heart





bye jess

alone again :s

its already 04:35 in here and i need to go soon

i woke up from 12 at night

and naped in the middle about an hour

so i guss when i return ill be here for a while and then i will go to sleep

ok its 05:12 so im going to wash my face and wear my stupid unifurm shirt

thanks jess for all the pms

tyler too bad we couldnt talk tonight

i didnt want to leave you another pm i allready leaved you to many

anyway leave me a pm even a few so i have something to read when ill return

have a great night

sweet dreams

i lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve you


----------



## LUVLIFE

:sheep: :sheep:


----------



## Lala7819

this thread should have a change of description to...*drumroll*

Creep-tastic server hog

j/k

I hope nobody tries to read the whole thing!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi im back from work

i have another new friend and she will drive me to work everyday and sometimes back too

hi its 17:31

i was at my grandma with my brother and i returnd i had a nice day today

exsepet the fact tyler didnt was here

maybe he will be tomarrow morning l im going to sleep now so i will be able to wake up at 1 at night and maybe tyler will be on

i miss you

:s


----------



## Sirvinya

Heheh, I needed a haircut but I'm too cheap to pay Â£30 to have 2 inches of dry ends cut off so I got James to do it. It's actually even, I'm quite impressed.


----------



## michal_cohen

im glad you like it

maybe you could post a pic'


----------



## Kathy

Hey All! What's up??


----------



## Jesskaa

hola!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Jess...what's up??


----------



## AprilRayne

Hey Kathy and Jess and everyone else that's on!! What's up?? I only have an hour and a half of work!! YAY


----------



## Jesskaa

Im going to the white house tomorrow.. and I need to be all prepared and crazy stuff.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi everyone :s

i had a great day yestrday but im still sad tyler said that he will return to here 2 days ago to leave me a pm but he didnt

and he didnt was here yestrday

i worked until 2 yestrday my boss asked me if i want to stay

and then the bigger boss called to my cell and asked me if im avilbele cuz he wat me to work after work in another place and it was nice that everyone tought about me

and latr one of the girls drove me home

and she will drive me to work everyday from today

and when i will finished to work to my home too

its 00:47 right now

im tired i worked so hard today

tyler not here

too bad cuz i really wanted to tell him something

im going to sleep again ill be here at 3


----------



## han

whats up everyone


----------



## michal_cohen

i just want to scream :augenreib:

so i guss im going to nap and weak every half an hour like yestrday, ha?


----------



## Shelley

What's wrong Michal?


----------



## han

i want to scream too.. im sooooo piss lets SCREAM together


----------



## Shelley

What's wrong han?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Man...I hate breakups - this is going to be one long week for me...sighhhhh


----------



## michal_cohen

not much just me getting to amotionel...again

i didnt talk to tyler much since he got the comp lets see:

the first day he hasd a long shipt so we talked about 3 pms

after that he wanted to go out with his friends so he went to nap first and he woke up after 5 hours so we couldnt talk

to days ago he went to supper with his family so we didnt talk ha said that he will pm me when he return but he never did

and yestrday he didnt was here

so i really dont know what going on

im staying awake every single day

its 01:05 right now and if he wasnt here maybe he will be here at 3 so im going to nap i hope he will be here when ill woke up


----------



## han

OMG!! you are going through with it im proud of you, brave girl you are


----------



## michal_cohen

go a head one.... two...three........

haaaaaaaaaaa

i still dont feel better:sleepyhead:

how about you?


----------



## han

im dealing with this girl that swaplifted me and like 14 others she stole from in one month


----------



## michal_cohen

be strong

you are incredble person you know that

and im here for you whenever you need me

im here everyday

take it easy and in a fun way

maybe you can ask a friend to stay with you for a few days ......

i hate that

once i bought from a gir in mut and she never sent me the products but i didnt report about it and she never enter to here again


----------



## Jesskaa

I spilled a soda, and im mad, mad.. MAD!!!!*!&amp;*&amp;(*.

GOSH. it got everywhere!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I will try...and I'd ask a friend to stay with me, but I don't really know of any to do so...so it's kind of like I just have to take it day by day and tough it out myself. The worst time is the nighttime when I am all alone...

Thanks for your support girls...it means more than I can say...


----------



## michal_cohen

:frown:

im going to nap im hoping that i can

ill be here in more 2 hours or less


----------



## Shelley

Michal.. I hope you will be able to chat with Tyler tonight.

han... That would make me angry, was the swaplifter on this forum?

lovelyarsenic.. Breakups are always hard. Difficult when you still have feelings but I guess in the long run there will be someone out there better for you.


----------



## AprilRayne

Good luck Joanna! I know how hard breakups can be even if it's for the best! Hang in there!!


----------



## michal_cohen

you know what i wot nap ill stay here with you

maybe you can find a room mate or something?

im affriad to stay alone too

does your parntes live far?

if they dont you can stay with them for a few days

what about a pet sometimes its help


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Han! I'm pissed too! I'll scream right a long with you!


----------



## han

NOPE me neither..


----------



## TylerD

Wow long day of work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha Tomorrow I work and im the only guy in the gym which sucks Cuz I dont know how to operate eeverything im nervous oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a much lighter note HEY MICHAL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol... I can only stay for a couple mins tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My supper is almost ready


----------



## han

whats wrong i guess it the official piss off day


----------



## Shelley

My day is ick...

The one tendon in my little finger is loose according to the jerk doctor who looked at it. And another doctor who I talked to over the internet said that physio will not help the problem except for mobility and reducing scar tissue, and that I will likely need an operation to stop it from popping out. I'm tired of surgery!


----------



## AprilRayne

I'm almost to 1000 posts!! YAY!


----------



## Shelley

What's wrong Annabelle?


----------



## TylerD

Whoo go April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I feel like screaming too!


----------



## TylerD

Me too but I wont cuz it would sound terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

come on girl join in the scream fest


----------



## AprilRayne

and this is my 1000th post!! :rockwoot:


----------



## Jesskaa

you all are screaming and i have a headache, LOL.

ugh.

way to go april!


----------



## AprilRayne

Thanks guys! But considering I've been a member wayyy longer than Jess and Tyler, I guess I'm slackin!! LOL


----------



## Shelley

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! There I screamed silently.

Congratulations AprilRayne!

What's wrong Tyler?


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL.  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just chabber to much in this thread.


----------



## michal_cohen

you will be great

you know that


----------



## AnnaBelle

I think it is...seriously!

I was at the gym, and this girl that knows me and Kenny are engaged was like trying to rub all up on his shit. Kenny just walked off, and I pretty much got up in her face and almost got into a huge fight with her.

Then I was at WalMart, and there were these guys there, and they started whistling at me, and saying stuff about me in a different language. I told them to go F**K theirselves and to F**K off. Plus driving was a ***** today!

I hope you feel better, han!


----------



## michal_cohen

:frown:

great job


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope you feel better Shelley!


----------



## TylerD

Haha nothing I just wanted to be cool and fit in with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually feel real good. But im going for supper now take care all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hhaha

have a great time

and a great sleep my love:glasses:


----------



## han

dam girl had some nerve you should of smack her..haha i feel better now i think me and all the others corner this girl and she fold she finally sent the stuff with a conf## after nearly a month and a dozen threats and i phoned her husband to tell him his wife was stealing used makeup..haha


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm glad you are getting your stuff...finally! lol Did you get your confirmation number yet??


----------



## han

yes but im gonna sure open in front of the postal guy just incase she sent nothing and try to say she did i dont trust her..

my kids had a birthday party today and it was fun..

are you feeling better now that your home

congrats april!!!! you should chat with us more your post count will be so high..haha


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah, I feel a lot better. I'm just soooooooo tired right now, and my legs are sore. They were cramping while I was running. I was literally doubled over, because it hurt so bad. I don't understand what happened though..I stretched and everything.


----------



## Shelley

lmao! What are you eating for supper?


----------



## han

sore is a good thing your working those muscles just try to skip one day if your too sore though, you dont want to over do it


----------



## Shelley

Annabelle,

That would have ticked me off also, good that you stood up to that witch. Ugh, I hate when guys do that, good that you told them off.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Mmmm...I'm bored - who wants to get their chat on with moi?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm here Joanna!


----------



## bluebird26

I'm kinda here too, lol

I'm watching TV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Anna!! Hey Bluebird!!

How's it going today?

Btw Anna, I am super excited to get my package from you - I hope it shows up this week, I really need something to cheer me up, and I think it'll do just the trick


----------



## daer0n




----------



## bluebird26

I'm kinda bored. Shopping online.

I'm waitng for Friday again,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

And i can't wait until i can work out again!



I miss working out!


----------



## bluebird26

Really?? wow! lol I hate it, but I have to.

How long do you have to wait till you start working out again..


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I should start working out again...my bad


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope you get your package too! I hope it will cheer you up!

I had never worked out in a gym until last Monday. I love to do it. I just hate being sore!


----------



## daer0n

At least three months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i was so used to working out everyday, and i love it, but now i have to wait and it seems like it has been years! :sleepyhead:

-sigh

my tae bo, and pilates videos are waiting for me lol :rotfl:


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Wow, that does seem like quite a while to wait...I hope it goes by fast for you!!


----------



## daer0n

Lol, call me masochistic, but i kinda like being sore, it tells me that something is working :glasses:


----------



## han

so you ok, did i hear break up


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Han,

Yes, I decided to break up with Danny. I had tried to discuss things with him, but he didn't want to even try to talk about any of it. Then he ended up leaving me at home all night by myself without so much as saying a word. He left that night and said he had to check on his work, but it was almost 11 pm...I guess I just decided this whole disrespectful thing wasn't going to work for me any longer...


----------



## han

i know breaking up is hard to do, and i want to tell ya you did the right thing i think you guys were way diffrent and it probley wasnt gonna work if he is close minded and not willing to bend a little or even communicate.. hang in there i will keep you in my thoughts and prayers..


----------



## TylerD

Sorry about the breakup those are always ruff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Thanks so much han, I really appreciate that.

Thanks to you as well Tyler!! Support is very helpful


----------



## michal_cohen

you have now time to read and learn some new stuff like cooking and stuff

i wish i lived alone

well i need to go very soon


----------



## AngelaGM

I need to start exercising again...


----------



## TylerD

Exercising is Fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do it all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

at work i sure exsercise a lot so its good but im return so tired

i need to go up and dowen 6 floors staris like 30 times

but i like starias so its all good

its was awsomt to pm with you today tyler i hope we can continiue our convo tomarrow

i need to go in 30 seconds

:s

anyway have fun with your friends

im back i been here a little

its 12 afternon so im going to nap


----------



## Kathy

okay...well...I see everyone seems to be offline but I thought I'd drop in and say HI anyway!! So.....HI!!! I'll try and catch ya' later!


----------



## han

whats up kaville


----------



## Kathy

Not much...about to leave work and head home to my daughter and SO. How about you?


----------



## han

im eating a BBQ salad and trying to warm up.. hope to talk to you later drive safe


----------



## Kathy

Okay...enjoy that salad! lol...


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!

I just came home from the corner mall and bought a Quizno sub for dinner, I'm hungry!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there

its 01:30 and im here

im alone again :s

i hate beigen alone its makes me tired oh well i think i will return to sleep

ill be here at 3

ruff day waiting for me later


----------



## TylerD

I had a ruff day at work today haha nothing got done last night cuz ppl are slack I had to clean out a bunch of crap in the back of the gym it was rough but oh well atleast im home now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im going to a movie in a bit with some friends. Epic Movie. Im not huge on comedies but this looks good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I saw the white house and stuff today.. i had fun I thought I'd post in and say hola! but im getting off soon.


----------



## TylerD

I have never seen the white house haha but its not on the top of my list of things to do.... Im going as well pretty soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to stop by and say hey to everyone. I Guess Michal isnt on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We shall talk tomorrow then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

well.. its pretty boring. It goes by so fast!

I have pictures of the capitol and stuff.. thats intresting stuff!


----------



## TylerD

Not gonna lie You are boring me with this talk hahaha jk IM KIDDING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A little joke. Well hey as long as you liked it or whatever then thats what counts right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I meditate that must be boring to lots of people im sure.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Everyone -

How goes it today?


----------



## michal_cohen

nop

there nothing about you that boaring

everything about you is intrsting

hi jess where have you been earlier?

hi jo how are you today feel any imporve?


----------



## Jesskaa

lol tyler!

I was in the white house, were the president of the US lives.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Michal -

I feel rather out of it today...I saw Danny yesterday when I went to get more of my stuff, and then immediately went home and cried...it was a long, hard night for me...


----------



## michal_cohen

mmmmmmmmm to bad

but think about all the bad times and that you over them now

you having a new life now

a better one i might had

it better to be alone and happy then to be 2ghter and misrabule

you can do all the things you loved and didnt did for along time

well tyler went to the movie

and im going to sleep for more two hours or less


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm getting ready to do some of my reading for school. I have a test over it tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen

good luck anna altho you dont need it cuz you eill pass it big time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just had this dream

i wokeup at 4:30 and i thought i was up cus i started to dress for work and stuff and then i really woke up

im so tired

and i allso dreamed a dream in english haha

once i dreamed a dream in german too (i understend every word in the dream altho i dont know any german)

i know english a little arabic

some words in romanian,franch ,italian, spanich

and i know hebrew off cours

i got a new dig' cem' that lisa sent me as a gift

so next week ill take some pic'

i want to buy some product to my face

its like a machine with 2 creams that help to the skin to be smoother

and i want to post pic' of mine in the all proces like one pic' a week for 8 weeks

(ill buy it in more 9 days)

in the while time im on a diet for my face

no chocolate no prise no sparkling drinks and not a lot of bread

but i can eat marsamelow and ice cream


----------



## Kathy

Hey guys! What up?? Marshmallow and ice cream, eh???


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey K, how are you doing today?


----------



## daer0n

Hi Michal!

how are you doing?

what machine is that? :tocktock:


----------



## Kathy

Not bad...a little tired.I should get off here but I'm such a junkie! LMAO!


----------



## Kathy

That's right....you had something like that didn't you?? Do you still use it?


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i still do...altho, i stopped using it for a lil while cause i got a bad rash from a facial cream that i bought and i couldnt use it because of that, my skin was too sensitive due to my pregnancy i guess or something :tocktock:

I think everybody's sleeping, there doesnt seem to be very much people around here...im bored!...ack, and i will have to go to bed soon.

American Idol is on, these people sing so bad! it's hilarious though lol


----------



## Kathy

I need to get something like that. I'm starting to sag in my old age. lol... How's your baby doing?

For some reason...I couldn't get those two posts to merge even when I edited. I hate when that happens...


----------



## daer0n

Your old age?

you dont look old to me at all!

the baby is doing great, he is such a good boy, i am pretty happy about that, cause my daughter is a lil devil lol

so it makes up for her being super hyper and such an attention suck, and well....a whiner too :tocktock:

weird they didnt merge, sometimes i dont want them to merge and they still do lol


----------



## Kathy

Thanks for the compliment! That pic is from a distance though. lol...

Glad your son is doing well. My daughter is 18 mons. and turning into a handful already. Getting into everything and whining instead of talking.


----------



## daer0n

You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, old to me is 80 lol, i dont think you are that old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My husband thinks he's old and he is only 32 :kopfkratz: he's crazy lol

Yeah, my daughter is 18 months as well, she is definitely a handful, sometimes i wish she had a switch in her back and turn her off lol, specially when i have to feed the other baby put him to sleep and she will go and disturb him and wake him up and i just want to pull my hair off lol

Anywho, i gotta go to bed now...

It was nice talking to you Kaville, you have a really good nite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

not toghter

i just desided to eat sweets just one time a month but ice cream and marshmallow i can eat when i want

this is the machine:







*SKIN CORRECTOR KIT*


----------



## daer0n

Oh i see...i have that one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Works pretty good, leaves your skin really smooth


----------



## michal_cohen

but does it help for scars and acne?


----------



## daer0n

It just helps to smoothen your skin, at least that is what i know...
the one that supposedly helps for scars and acne is the one that my husband just bought me before christmas...
This one:
Derma Wand


----------



## Jesskaa

the rest of this week and then one more week and I go on accutane.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

so it wont afact on acne at all?:kopfkratz:

oh well i just save myself 60$

ok here another product that i want this one is better

Sebocalm Capsules for healthy skin 

60 capsules in the pack(2 times a day with full glass of water)

its good for the hair nails, body acne and redness

so it better

i love the body cream of this compeny

and i sometimes use their moisturizer too

its cost 36$

good luck with that

im on a diet for my face right now

altho i had this stupid rash from a conceler and im on my piriod right now

i dont drink sparkling drinks

and dont eat snaks and a lot of things with wheet inside

i used yestrday this product by neutrugeana daily scrub for acne an its really good

i only had a sample but ill serch if we have it here if we dont ill ask for a cp from the girls on board

im going to sleep now its 23:20 ill be here at 02:30 or so


----------



## Jesskaa

I've used Neutrogena products, they work very good when you dont have much acne.

thanks!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

What's going on with everyone today?


----------



## michal_cohen

some of their products dont affect at me at all

like the acne soap or the cream clenser

but this one is great its make the acne flat and dry it without dry all the face

everytime im here you gone

and everytime you here i mostly tired and going to sleep

too bad

im going to wash my face and eat something i return very soon


----------



## daer0n

I have tried these before too, well when i used to get acne, but now i dont get it at all, i dunno if i am past the acne age? lol

Clearasil works too, but it leaves your skin super dry..

The other machine Michal, will only leave your skin really smooth, it doesnt really work for acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....

Are you sure your acne is because of what you eat?..


----------



## Jesskaa

I like cetaphil. Well my derm suggested it for me, it worked well.


----------



## daer0n

I think prescriptions from dermatologists work better than comercial products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, but I'm going on Accutane... and we needed something that would be gentle and cheap.. since my mom has a lot to pay for.


----------



## michal_cohen

well food affect too

i have combo skin

most of it very oily and it dry in the sides of the nose

and i have some large pores

and when i eat oily food i have acne and black heads

it will never despear comptley

im 26 and i have it since i was 14

i didnt eat

i went to sleep again

where is tyler :s


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm 13, and I have whats consider 'adult acne'.

But I think most of mine it from my genes, and then from just being a teenager.


----------



## daer0n

I used to get it pretty bad, now i don't get it at all, i dunno if it's because i'm almost 30? lol :rotfl:

Yeah, i was wondering too, where is your Tyler? :kopfkratz:

Sometimes acne is genetic too...:tocktock:

Is accutane a comercial brand btw?


----------



## Jesskaa

Like i said, from my genes.

No, its a suppose to very serious, only certian derms give it out, and in the US you have to go through a lot of things just to get it &amp; if your girl its even harder to get.., and its very expensive, even with insurance.


----------



## daer0n

Ack, that sounds like some serious medication :10:

Im sitting here thinking about what to make for supper, i feel too lazy today i dont want to make anything :kopfkratz:


----------



## michal_cohen

my dad and my mom didnt had any

and so her parents

but my mom sis have combo skin but with just a little acne

maybe im adopted

jk

norina i wanted to ask you how do you see movies

im trying to see movies withot subtitlels and it sooo hard for me

and ater a while i forgot what the movie is all about

maybe ill will start with a movie i know in a d.v.d and erase the heb sub

i even try to think in english all day and when i stuck with a word i wrote it dowen and figrue out how to say it in english(when i return home)

tyler said to me yestrday that he will be here in this hour

that way im a wake right now at 03:20

i have a day offf today

its one year to my mom dath so i need to go with the family to the semitry


----------



## Jesskaa

yes, its pretty serious.. stuff.

sorry, to hear michal.


----------



## michal_cohen

its ok she in a better place now

and ill alwaysremember her so in my eyes she will never die

maybe tyler went to supper with his family and didnt had time to be here

i hope he having a great time

ill be here until 5 or 6 its four right now

too bad that norina off

i wanted to ask her something

maye she will be on later

here im alone again so much fun........not really

im so tired

i wish tyler was here right now


----------



## pla4u

Checking In!

Hi Michal


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

whats up?


----------



## pla4u

not much going on for me...

will be going to a seafood festible this weekend,, I dont care much for seafood but they have some good sausages and a nice carnival and boothes for the mercants selling there crafts..


----------



## michal_cohen

sound fun

i dont likes sea food eiter

not becuse they not koser i just dont like them

i desidad to move to canada


----------



## pla4u

yea ...I was never a sea fod fan...the carnival and stuff is fun though...

....your moving to canida? when?


----------



## michal_cohen

well after tyler will be here (i dont know when)

we will stay here like a year

and then we will move to there

it was my idea

i dont want him to be a way from his friends and family

and i know english better the he know hebrew off cours

so i want him to be happy and ill be happy too cuz i will be with him

i wish he was here tonight i staid all night a wake


----------



## pla4u

well I think you do quite well with your english,,, If you like somwhere that they speek a languege you will pick it up fast...

I'm gona get some sleep hon...i'll talk to you later. :1f:


----------



## michal_cohen

i guss ill go to sleep too

i staid up all night

have a great sleep

and thanks for the compliment :laughing:

what a night

i have a ruff day tomarrow

i just wanted to talk with tyler befor tomarrow

:s


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Michal - I think that is great that you will move to Canada one day to be with Tyler. I am sure you will get better and better with speaking English as time passes.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks thta so sweet

i borrow some books from the librery

so i can read then out loud so i will practis

and i started to see shows with out subtiltles it kinda hard but ill use to yet i eventelly


----------



## daer0n

That is how i learned too, watching shows with subtitles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

well your over my leuge

im adore you so much that you allready did it

i know english good but not enogh

i need to upgread my english

well its 07:30 at the morning

so ill try to sleep

i need to weak up in an hour so i hope ill fall a sleep quicly


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Sleep well Michal!!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks jo

you too

its allready morning in here 07:30

so i have just a hour or less to sleep

too bad i waited for tyler till now

and he wasnt here

i guss he had better things to do


----------



## daer0n

Gosh, i wish you wouldnt get so upset because Tyler wasnt here sweetie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am sorry i am off and on, i cant really stay as much as i want to, because of the baby, but, i check in to see what is going on around here and check here to see if you are on as well, feel free to pm me whenever you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*hugs*


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so great

im appriceate it with all my heart

you are an awsome friend

thank you


----------



## daer0n

You are most welcome Michal,

you are a great person and i really like you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you are the sweetest person i have ever met online, and you are a great friend too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i gotta run to wake my husband up so that he can get ready to go to work, i will try and come back as quick as i can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hey you are my best canadien friend (girl)

and tyler is my soul mate

and i love him so much

i will come and visit i promise

maybe we will be nighberous :tocktock:

k i instell the dig' cam today at first i did like 4 pic and they was bad and now i cant do anymore pic' i dont know why maybe i clicked on something i dont know

and they are so tiny here is one

not so good i know


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

My school wasn't closed today, but I didn't go. The roads are very snowy and icy, so I didn't want to venture out. So, I'm going to probably be here for a little bit, catching up on threads and whatnot.


----------



## daer0n

Ah!! that is soo cool, you took a pic of you!

Its great to see you Michal!

Read the manual, if it has one? maybe you can figure out what happened to it that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Sorry I wasnt here Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I left right after work with friends, I didnt have time to get to a computer. Its so tough now with a full time job plus some to get on the comp th ese days. Any chance I get I go out with friends, But once I get to Israel I will have all the time inthe world for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . MIchal maybe you need a night out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Go out with some friends annd have fun you will feel really good. If I didnt go out after all these long hrs I would just work myself to death. Plus I dont like staying around the house cuz my dad is here I dont like being here when he is here. I hope today isnt to bad for you Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

By the way Im glad you got the cam up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although i cant see the pic well its kind of blurry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats strange you cant take more pics.... I dontknow why that would be maybe you dont know the proper use yet... Ask Lisa is she the one that sent it to you??

Anywho today is a boring day I will be off and on probably. I may go for a jog later haha, I dont know.. I need to burn some energy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola mi amigos!

LETS ALL PRAY FOR SNOW TO COME MY WAY!


----------



## TylerD

Yes let it come your way and get out of here, its been a blizzard like crazy here its like 35 below or something. Its freezing I hate it so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

ahhh, i want all of the snow!

theres nothing here, i wanna sleep in tomorrow! pleaseeeeeeeeee snowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

my birthday is monday, i'm excited.


----------



## TylerD

Ive never understood how ppl can like snow. I hate when ppl say if I move from this I will miss this... LOL Who would miss this crap. Days I cant even get to work hardly its so cold. Its terrible.


----------



## Jesskaa

i just like it because ice+snow= NO SCHOOL.

how could hate snow when you get NO SCHOOL. HOLA! NO SCHOOL.

lol.

i'm hyper.

haha.


----------



## TylerD

Haha I see that. Well that might be a good point, but Im not in school but I have to work in this crap. Clean the outside of the gym when its all snowy... But days when Im a personal trainer it can snow I dont care cuz im inside haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still prefer not to.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah, i'll get that way when i have a job.

till now, SNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

I have one more week and then i start accutane.

but i have to finsh the birthcontrol [which is making me so hungry all the time] &amp;&amp; i need to get blood taken or whatever. gosh.


----------



## TylerD

Oh thats awesome good luck on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Accutane will do wonders. I have been thankful the past while my face has been really clear with just the odd one here or there but just red marks very faint... Scars still suck  Primer does nothing now haha but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I hope accutnae goes well for you


----------



## Jesskaa

lucky. my face isn't that better, but whatever. I'm just gaining weight like crazy within the past few weeks, gosh. I'm always so hungry! i have snacks in my locker for locker stops! my stomach is always hungry! gosh!

okay, enough ranting on that.

well, like i'm going to BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD scars. Hopefully the derm will give me something after accutane. '


----------



## TylerD

Awwe well dont worry scars are not near as bad as acne. Im sure they wont be that bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YOu will still look pretty. Its tough to find something for scars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish it was as eaasy as tane just go on a pill and scars and pores and all that crap could go but its not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Scars take alot of time and effort usually surgery on the face to get rid of them I do believe.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know, but i have so many scars already.

My mom said we might end up going to get them removed with surgery, or is like lazer stuff? whatever, thats what my mom wants me to do. If we end up being able to afford it.

still no snow.


----------



## TylerD

Ya its lazer surgery but its good stuff, its very exopensive though. I forget the price I just know you need to do it like 4 times and its like 1000 each time or something crazy like that. I want it for my scarrs under my eyes but to expensive for me so I wont bother. Scars suck but not much we can do a bout them unless we are rich  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn acne  I hate whoever invented it lol.

Be thankful u got no snow haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

yea, my mom could probaby afford to have it done like 2 twice, and we could starve those months.

so whatever, maybe I'll get lucky and i can get something to make them less red.

but for now, i just want accutane.

all the stuff i need go through is crazy!


----------



## daer0n

That machine that i got is good for getting rid of scars, they say, and its not too expensive, mine cost 90 dollars, canadian, and it works pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Derma Wand


----------



## TylerD

Hmm i dont think that is designed for acne scars though that is just for a bit of roughness and bags and what not. I dont know if there is much it could do for acne scars, but Im glad it works for you thats great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

ohh that sounds pretty good. I'll keep that site in my favorites. thanks!

well.. who knows....

im going to go get more food.


----------



## TylerD

No Michal for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to go soon cuz im frickin starving haha I need food so bad Mmmmm what to have what to have.. So many choices actually no its very limited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

LOL

everyone is hungry, i am too, i was about to go to see what to eat

Yep, that machine does work for scars, acne scars, any type of scars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anywho, i guess we're all going to the kitchen here lol


----------



## Jesskaa

im eating organic cheese puffs.

and later on popcorn

and some soup for dinner.

im so hungry!


----------



## daer0n

organic cheese puffs? yummy!!

i dunno what to eat here, :kopfkratz: im too lazy to make anything right now :sleepyhead:

ah, Oprah starts soon here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Yes lets all make a trip to the kitchen... To many ppl talking to me on MSN Im loosing my head lol. I need a break and am turning to food.

Hey today is the first day I havent worn makeup in months... wow..


----------



## daer0n

Lol

that is why i dont go on msn very often anymore, i go crazy too, added tons of people to my list and i dunno what to do now :tocktock:

I haven't worn makeup in days here, but man, after i had the baby, (12 days ago) i ve been looking like mayor crap here, lost all the prego glow :kopfkratz: lol

I wanna work out too!! :scared:


----------



## Jesskaa

ohhh im excited.


----------



## TylerD

You rright but I have lots of friends on MSN I need to talk to and make plans with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I could text them on my cell haha but msn is so much easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im sure you look fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always think I look like crap but just a few days ago I dunno for some reason I stopped carring so much well that aint true haha but Still... I dont care as much maybe. Why dont you work out to busy??

Jess why you so excited?

I got a peanut butter jelly sandwich So good


----------



## Jesskaa

she had a baby... i dont think she can work out yet?

its been 12 days already!?! time flyes.

my birthday, i cannot wait to be 14. I'm happpy! all my friends are going to decorate my locker and everything, lol. and the boy i like said he got me a gift.

so YAYYYYY.


----------



## TylerD

Oooh I understand now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well Jess thats awesome Birthdays rule..

By the way daer0n might be a lil late but congrats on the baby haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didnt know you had one.


----------



## daer0n

Yep, i just had a baby, and i had a c section, plus they tied my tubes, baby factory closed, thank god lol

i have to wait at least 3 months to start working out again, i cant wait!!

i used to do it everyday and i loved it, miss my tae bo and pilates :scared:

it has only been 12 days, looong wait for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

lol, you just quoted were she said she had a baby.

lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

your like 19 right tyler?

because that would mean I'm only like 5 years younger than you.

and im 9 years younger than my brother.


----------



## daer0n

aww that is soo nice of them!

bdays are cool, if you like celebrating them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you Tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it's not too late yet, he is only 12 days all, so its aaall good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

haha yes I am 19  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You and your crazy psychic powers haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

daer0n you will be able to work out soon no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it sucks going without  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would hate it if I couldnt either... But since I work at a gym that will never happen lol.. But enjoy the baby and you will get back into it soon P


----------



## Jesskaa

yea, i felt bad because when they had there birthdays I didn't know them well enough at all to really get them anything, so its kind of weird.

i love birthdays! i like getting older... for now. :rotfl:

tyler, you dont look 19 to me at all.


----------



## daer0n

Lol

i used to like getting older too, trust me, i would love to be your age right now, i had no babies to take care of lol, that is the hardest thing to do, have the responsability of parenting -ugh- but i love my kids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

with age comes a lot of responsability, so enjoy being a teenager!

i am not that old, but still, i would like to be younger just because it can be so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, i enjoy looking younger at almost 30 lol instead of enjoying getting older =P

Yeah, its just that when you wait for something that you really want, minutes or days seem like years!

But yeah, i am enjoying my baby, until he turns 2, the terrible age, where my daughter is getting now lol, she has been horrible lately, i need the supernanny lol


----------



## TylerD

Haha from pics maybe I dont look 19  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dunno.... Everyone sees me with a jacket on and stuff I dunno maybe I look younger or something. But I am 19 indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I like 19 its a good age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

people say they want to be my age..

i think they have forgotton what a crazy place school is.

or maybe not everybody has such a hard time with school, like i do.

i LOVEEEEEEEEE kids, i want a thousand children.

well, no not really 5 is good.


----------



## TylerD

Haha the suppernanny... Ya I dont know much about kids but im sure its hard to raise 2 kids.. Best of luck to you... Dont hesitate to get a nanny if you need one lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hated school I love working instead of school lol but thats just me I know lots of my friends are thankful to be in Uni instead of work its kind of strange haha but they are good at school and like it.


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i agree 19 is a good age, i am stuck on that age haha, i still feel 19  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you do look 19 to me though :kopfkratz:


----------



## Jesskaa

I think tyler looks like my teacher..

He's weird.. he dressed up as a tree today.

but then he kind of looks like eminem, and my teacher doesn't look like eminem as much as tyler does.

so, yeah.

I want to go to college,get married, and raise children.

but whatever happends, happends.


----------



## daer0n

I used to say, " i am never going to have any kids"....then bam! i got pregnant, after my first son i said, no more, then i met my husband and a year after we got married bam! again lol, my daughter...then another year after, we were talking about me getting fixed ( tying my tubes ) and then BAM! i got pregnant again! And here i am, with three kids later...now, i finally have closed the baby factory, no more accidents dam it lol :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

when i was 5 i told everybody i wanted kids.

and i always have, i love little children A LOT. my cousins i can babysit them all day, i wish they lived closer.


----------



## TylerD

Jess lmao what?? haha your teacher dressses up as a tree that is a bit to weird for me haha. But oh welL i guess we all have our weird points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

feels so good not to have worrked today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Tomorrow i am going out for lunch then doing a few things then will be on for a bit and then goin out with some friends tomorrow night I do believe. But I think for now I may have to go watch tele or something I dunno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Well, it is really hard, only thing i can say is, never say you will never have kids lol, you might end up with more than one, and then on top of that when they get into the terrible 2's omg, you just want to run somewhere safe :shuriken:

LOL

her teacher dresses up as a tree ROFL! what in the world?? :add_wegbrech:

i think i will go watch tv too, put my daughter in bed, who is laughing and saying "funny funny" cause i LMAO @ Jess's teacher :rotfl:

Have a great day guys!


----------



## TylerD

Take care daer0n  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have fun.... Im going as well I neeed to go watch tv now ahaha Bye Jess good luck with that strange teacher of yours.


----------



## michal_cohen

love your new pic'

hey i eat today choclate bar with peanut butter

i tought you hate peanut butter

well i guss god want to kill me

my day was awful

and now tyler is gone like 4 minutes ago

i cried all day so i had to sleep until now

and now im crien again

someone know if tyler will return

my brother sleep here so i dont know ho much ill be here


----------



## han

hi every one


----------



## newyorlatin

ditto


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there whats up?

no answer

oh well its 01:28 right now

so im going ill be back at 02

maybe tyler will be on again

i sure hope so


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone! It is freezing outside and suppose to get worse. I have lived here all my life, but the cold days get to me once in awhile.

Today I headed to Petland and bought some bird seed for budgie and looked at the fish. They actually have a huge stingray on display, they are neat to look at. My bird refuses to play with his toys anymore, so I didn't bother to buy him new ones. I have a huge container full of them, instead he likes to play with me.


----------



## TylerD

Hi Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe you should get some rest later cuz isnt it like 2:00 am there??? After a rough day and you got work tomorrow maybe you need to get some sleep... I would hate to keep you up.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got done entering the DTB. I have a terrible headache for some reason.

Now, I have to wash all this heavy eye makeup off! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

yes its 02:08 at night

you are here and you want me to go to sleep:10:

jk

no work tomarrow


----------



## TylerD

Haha dont think of it in terms of ouch think of it in terms of I want you to be healthy and get a good sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could never make it in life if I only got 3 or 4 hrs of sleep a night so Im just concerned thats all but hey if you got no work tomorrow then yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

How do you enter the DTB Anna? :kopfkratz: I've never done it before lol so excuse my ignorance :tocktock:


----------



## michal_cohen

i slept until now

i used to it allready

i watched in the afternon blade trinery without subtitlels and it was kinda wired i dont use to it

and i took some books from the librerry and i read them loudly so im learning


----------



## TylerD

Im impatient and wanting " so you think you can dance" To start soon what a great show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And how random, I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHo likes that show.


----------



## daer0n

they still have that show on? lol

i thought it was over, unless you have cable :kopfkratz: i dont, maybe thats why i havent seen it anymore


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hi Everyone - how's it going?


----------



## michal_cohen

we have in israel version to that one

i used to love weid robson show

i love to see dance showes


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's the Dare To Be Contest. You do your makeup like the theme. It's really easy! You should do it, since you are soooo good!


----------



## TylerD

Im sure they do unless they just cancelled it this year cuz it was on last year as far as I can remember wasnt it??? That would suck if it was off the air  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved that show. Some damn good dancers on that show haha of corse they are no match for me but you know they are good beginners hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Howdy there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whats up


----------



## daer0n

Thank you!

well, i just didnt know where to submit the pics :kopfkratz: lol

i would love to enter it, it sounds pretty cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love your new avatar btw, very cool picture!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Tyler -

Not too much, just been cleaning and whatnot. Today is my day off, and with the breakup I have to keep myself busy so I don't have time for negative thoughts.

How are you?


----------



## daer0n

It is a really good show, i love the dance shows too, all the dancers have such nice bodies, i just drool lol, and the dance moves whoa, they are so good at it, i wish i could dance like that!

But you like dancing right?

the other day i was searching for something here on MUT, a video or something like that, i dont remember, and i found one of your videos where you where dancing at some competition or something like that, you are really good!


----------



## Shelley

I watched that tv show, wasn't it the guy..can't remember his name now, but he is cousin to Heidi, who won?

You want to see some thrilling videos I took. First one is in Vancouver, I was there in November 2006. This is the Skytrain. It is a commuter train and is run by computer. They have a seat at the front, so when you sit there it looks like you are driving the train, lol. Here it is..

Putfile - Skytrain Vancouver BC 92

And here is one of my betta fish. At the beginning Kalea is doing the intimidation dance, where he swims funny and arches his body. Towards the end he flares his gills at me, wants to fight me. Here he is...

Putfile - fishmovie2


----------



## daer0n

Hi!

i am good, just finished feeding my baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

how are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

think about it in a good way

you can hear music loudly and do a bath

and buy yourself things that you always wanted but never had the time

you can learn to make new kind of food

i want to live alone too

yestrday when i return from work dead tired i needed to clean the house and buy food and make it

and i just wanted to sleep


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Joanna! I hope you feel better Sweetie. Breaking up sucks.

Shelley! I love your videos they are adorable!

Hey Michal!

How's it going?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Daeron!! I've just been listening to music and doing some cleaning. I'm not used to be single and having all this time to myself.

Hey Michal!!

Hey Annabelle!! Thanks for your concern I am still waiting on my package, so I hope it will be here tommorow or something, lol.


----------



## TylerD

Well im glad you are keeping yourself busy that is the best thing to do and keep you away from those negative thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep positive... Today is my day off as well first day off since 10 days haha I sure was in need of it... I feel good today except for the fact That I cant stop coughing for some reason lol.

Yes thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do like to dance although I dont get time to do so much anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I love to dance anytime a friend or something wnats to go to the bar or a club and dance im in haha. Its so much fun especially if you just dont care how good or bad you are right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

love you new pic'

gorgeous

love your makeup


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Yes it is definitely nice to have a day off when you work that much in a row. Enjoy it!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Me too! The mail around here has been really slow for some reason. Of course, it's always slow around here anyways.

Thank you Michal. It was for the Pornstar DTB. Have you got your package yet?


----------



## Aprill

Hi everyone, just got finished doodling on myspace


----------



## michal_cohen

nop

maybe tomarrow

i have so many pacages to send omg

like 10 or so

etch one to a diffrent country

hi there


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hope you get it soon, and I hope you like everything!

Have you played around with your camera anymore?


----------



## TylerD

I feel so tired tonight and I dont know why.... I guess because I havent moved at all today hahaha just been sitting here doing nothing probably bored myself to tiredness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i put some pic' in the sell fourm

but sometimes i can photo with her and sometimes i cant

i dont understend that one

ill try again tomarrow

haha

i knowthat feeling

im sleeping all day and it makes me even more sleepy

but when im in movement i cant stop moving

ppl at work think im on steroeid or something

cus i use the staris and not the alivetor


----------



## TylerD

Haha Michal that is like me... Once I get going I get all hyper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if im just sitting here im so tired all the time haha


----------



## daer0n

Man, i just missed a buncha comments here lol

and i just went to start supper


----------



## michal_cohen

one more thing we have in comentt:tocktock:

check this out:

Ecard - send it to your friend on Yahoo! Kids

roll dowen the mouse


----------



## Jesskaa

hola!


----------



## TylerD

Lol daer0n thats how we roll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey Jess welcome back haha im just about to leave well in a few... I feel tired and plus there is a show on at 7:30 I want to watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I need to go have supper.


----------



## Jesskaa

I went away to clean my room.. and take a shower, and prep for school tomorrow.

Im going to sleep in a bit.


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i was gone for like 5 mins and i missed like 10 comments lol

I will have to go soon too i think i was just starting to make supper and my hubby will be here soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and because i havent made anything yet, i am feeding my daughter rabbits food, grapes and crackers :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Jess! How are you?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Anna, I'm good. What about you?


----------



## TylerD

Hhahahah Well hey that sounds ummm different.....lol as long as its all good with the both of you then I see no problem with it haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:rockwoot:


----------



## Jesskaa

did you say your feeding your daughter rabbit food, grapes, and crackers?

or are you feeding the your daughters rabbit.. food,grapes, and crackers?

lol.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm good. Just a little tired.

I stayed home from school today because of the snow and ice. I hope we get some more, that's just wishful thinking. They NEVER close colleges.


----------



## TylerD

Im going for food but I will return at 8:00 for a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and talk with Michal more but at 9:00 there is a movie that is on ayay I am agoing to watch that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

lucky! I want snow! Its not suppose to snow until midnight so im having school tomorrow I know it. But I'll check to make sure anyways.

But staying home is fun.


----------



## daer0n

LOL

rabbit food lol, we dont have a rabbit, but if we did she wouldnt be too good to it, she is too rough with everything and everyone 

anywho, i gotta go make some supper or my husband is going to find me sitting here chatting lol

Have a great night/day guys, take care!

XOXO


----------



## AnnaBelle

We had some snow, but it all melted off around noon. It's supposed to start back later tonight. I have a 9:20 class in the morning and school is a good 40 minutes away, so I'm just going to plan on going. I wouldn't even go tomorrow if I didn't have an American Lit test. All my other classes were cancelled for tomorrow.

I think it's mainly supposed to be a winter mix. I'll send you some snow your way, if you want! lol


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

we have here a song that goes likt this

jessi jessi jessi jessiccccaaaaaaaaaaaaa

i just heard it today

well its in hebrew but this is the cours

i dont listen to hebrew anymore and dont see hebrew movies or shows

just in english

and i try to think in english as well

so if i stuck wth a word that i dont know i figrue how to say it later

my head its kinda hurt becuse of it

but as long as i learn ill be better


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh, thats a bummer. I have a math test tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yuck.

YAY, SEND ME SNOW!

THATS SO COOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you'll get good at english soon, trust me. your not that bad right now anyways.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I hate Math. I've always done horrible in it. I have to take Calculus for my major and I'm done with Math. I survived Prob and Stats (has the highest failing rate) so hopefully I can survive Calculus.

Now why you need Calculus to be a History Professor, I have no idea!

Good Luck on your Math test!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hate math too

i remember thst the techer used to yell at me cus i was counting with my fingers

but ididnt it anyway

heck i still count with my fingers

in fact the last time was today:glasses:


----------



## Jesskaa

Im bad at math, just horrible.

lol. By history professor does that mean you want to teach history to kids?

thanks!


----------



## michal_cohen

i used a smle that i got :

neutrogena oil free acne wash daily scrub and it so great

its so smooth and i saw improve right away its make the acne flatter

we dont have this product here but ill try to look again

my skin is very tricky

when i use new product its good at first but dont affact later

that why i used every 2 days a diffrent products


----------



## TylerD

Ok im back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I heard Math im not that good at math but I was ok I didnt hate or like it haha was just in between just glad I dont have to take it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

:rotfl: me too

but i really hate it


----------



## Shelley

Jesskaa,

You want snow here take some of this from my street...


----------



## TylerD

Haha thats like here as well except its mad windy here as well so its b lowing over like crazy I hate it.


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm just bad at math, i mean i get lost easily.

it sucks sometimes.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

buttt its suppose to snow at midnight hope its enough for a 2 hr delay.


----------



## TylerD

You guys get school cancelled just cuz of some snow Jess???


----------



## Jesskaa

ahhh! I'D LOVE TO HAVE ALL THAT DOWN THE ROAD TO MY SCHOOL!

YES!

yes, it the roads get slipperly enough we do.

were i live is not known for good roads, we have horrible roads without snow.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

you all type so fast


----------



## Jesskaa

lol, im just happy because i got to get on for almost all day, after school.

I didnt think i'd be able to with so much hw lately, i didnt get any tonight.

so im posting away!


----------



## TylerD

haha my typing has gotten alot faster I used to be able to type 45 words a min now I believe its 55 im not sure. My goal is to have 60 words a minute that would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I heard the weather is suppose to turn colder, high winds. Did you have high winds today? If so, it will be coming my way, ack! :scared:

Well guess what!? I use to type 75 words a minute. :moa:


----------



## michal_cohen

i learn blind typing but just in hebrew and now i forgot it

some guy anoyyed me at work 2 days ago

we got here a lot of students from all over the world

and 2 of them stood on the staris while im cleaning

and i asked them if they camn move

one of them said in english(they were irish) sorry we dont understend hebrew

the other said i bet she dont understend english eiter

i was so angry

and one of them asked me ill move just if you tell me that i look good some girl just told me today that im looking like colin parrel

so i told him and you took it as a compliment?

so they walked away


----------



## TylerD

Yes very windy today and still is very windy.... soooo cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate it and I cant wait for it to end.. Good luck going out in this weather when it hits you haha. But we had our turn so its only fair you have yours

And that is FAST TYPING hahaha!!! I dont know if I really practiced and tried maybe haha but I doubt it... oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesnt bother me lol thats real good though but that wont save you when this wind hits you MUAHAHAHAHHAA.


----------



## Shelley

What is blind typing?


----------



## TylerD

Michal what is blind typing?? just where you dont look at the keyboard?

Haha exactly.


----------



## Shelley

I think this wind should bypass Winnipeg and jump over to Toronto, give it to them!

I type less words per minute now. I took a course and learned typing, like ages ago.


----------



## TylerD

haha ya Toronto that would be so unfair lmao but be so funny.... Oh you took a course?? I toook comp all through high school but thats it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I dont know i used a computer alot as well but ya its not important as long as I can type fast its all good with me. I dont go on MSN as much anymore cuz i text message through my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Would someone please tell my bird Ember to stop biting my hand while I am on the computer. He likes to sit on my forearm and whenever I move the mouse around he nips at it, sharp little beak. Here is the monkey on the back of the computer chair, MUT on.


----------



## michal_cohen

its mean that i can type while i watching the screen without looking at the key board


----------



## Shelley

My brother lives just outside of Toronto, apparently they have had a great winter, give them the wind, ha ha! I took a course about 10 years ago, mainly typing on a computer. You took computer classes in high school, lucky you. When I was in high school, which was in the dark ages, we only had typewriters. I graduated in 1989. Eeks, that is a long time ago. I'm 35 now and I can say I do not miss high school.


----------



## michal_cohen

he so cute

i used to have a dove that i saved she had a broken wing

and she was walking after me everywere

when she recover i set her free but she keep coming to me and then she met a parter and they had nust next to my window


----------



## Shelley

Ah, okay, that makes sense. I can do that too.


----------



## TylerD

haha ya computer class was good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved it... So slack and we just learned to type it was frusterating at first cuz I didnt know how to type lol but by gr 11 it was awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ya I dont miss high school at all either hehe.... Although I was going to go back into University but now if I go see Michal I might not be able to.... I do like School sometimes.. But all the work and stuff just gets way to complicated for me haha.


----------



## Shelley

That is wonderful that you rescued her, glad she has a mate and choose to make a nest outside your window. Are they still around?


----------



## Jesskaa

im off to bed, my friends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

good night.

pray for snow to come my way!


----------



## TylerD

Night Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a good sleep... Yes i will pray for snow for you and take it all away from here that would be great for me haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

it was along time ago like 13 years

i was 13

haha

good night jess


----------



## pla4u

Hi Gang ! whats up?

I dont type that fast myself..I guess my minds going....


----------



## Shelley

Well after you go see Michal and if you choose to move back to Canada with her, there is still plenty of time to go to a trade school, University. You are still young.

Well after high school I took a office secretary course, but became bored after I finished it and ended up taking a course to be a health care aid. I've been a health care aid for 15 years now.

Goodnight Jesskaa! I will do a snow dance for you.

Hi Paula! How are you?


----------



## TylerD

This is true.

Wow I dontknow much about that but as long as its a good occupation and you like it then that is pretty awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way shelley why does your thing say you are always offline???


----------



## Shelley

> it was along time ago like 13 years
> i was 13
> 
> Wow, you are like me, I would have done the same thing at age 13. I rescued a bat when I was 14, my uncle wasn't pleased.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Paula!

I'm watching Grey's Anatomy! OMG it's soo good! I freakin' hate commercials!


----------



## michal_cohen

cus she choose to be inveseblle

you can be online but no one will know

and no one will know you are here


----------



## Shelley

Hmmm..:kopfkratz: Didn't notice that before, wonder why, will have to look into that mystery.

I like the job, work with elderly people in their homes, have to feed them, bath them etc. Most are nice, some are cranky, physical work.


----------



## michal_cohen

> you wasnt scared?


----------



## TylerD

Hmm that is really weird haha..

See that is a job some ppl love but I wouldnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just couldnt take care of people I dont know I would need my space or something haha I think it would drive me crazy but lots of people like it and thats cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shelley now your thing says your online haha how strange did you change it?


----------



## Shelley

> A little bit. It was a young bat, found it early evening on the ground, couldn't fly that well, look undernourished. My uncle lives in the country. I put on some gloves and picked it up by it's wings gently. It didn't fight me and I put it in his old shed that had an old broomstick across. It hung from it. I told my Uncle, he flipped out at first, but then looked at it. He made up some mixture of food and it ate it. About 5 days later it looked better, so we took it out at night and released it, flew off into the night.
> I went into the user cp, then user options, the part that says invisible mode, the box was checked, so I unchecked it and voila!
> 
> Well I go house to house, so I am usually in and out within an hour. I've been off work for awhile due to arm surgery, injuries. Need to be stronger before I go back.


----------



## TylerD

Oh gotcha.

Well that doesnt sound so bad I thought you worked in like a building or something haha well atleast your moving around and being active thats pretty good then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Depends what you like I guess.

Anyways I gotta go there is a movie coming on at 9 I want to watch so Im gonna go everyone night night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

> that awsome
> 
> well i have a problam that i used to attched animals
> 
> but if ill move to canada ill leave my two dogs in here


----------



## Shelley

> I get attached to animals also. Will your dad or brother look after your dogs?


----------



## pla4u

Im just flipping channels at the moment ,....

I recorded smallville and Supernatural...maybe I'll watch one of them now..


----------



## michal_cohen

> my dad will be with them
> 
> but it wiltake a while its depent when tyler will be here
> 
> smallville didnt over yet
> 
> we have it too
> 
> i dont know why this tom walling is realy boaring
> 
> anyway i cant watch it anymore cus we have it with hebrew subtitles


----------



## Shelley

> That is good he will be with them.
> Have fun watching your movie! No, its not bad at all, being active, moving around.
> 
> Well I am heading off shortly, early night for me. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## pla4u

Good Nite Shelly...I am probubly not far behind you...


----------



## Shelley

Goodnight Paula!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 5 at the morning in here i guss a 4 hour sleep will be enogh for me

ok im going to read some more and to go to sleep

night everyone


----------



## AnnaBelle

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Good night eveyone. Hope ya'll have a fun a safe weekend!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm so bored...I think I'll go look out the window and see if it's snowing yet.


----------



## Kathy

Hey Annabelle! Long time no talk to!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

whats up?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Kaville!

Hey Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

i just woke up

isnt crazy

i went to sleep like 2 hours ago

anna

you always got so many great things to sell and to sawp

im trin to get rid of some of my iteams too

look in he sell fourm i got 2 palettes for swap

one is by jade (israel brand)

they got awsome product

and when you use there es you dont need even a base


----------



## AnnaBelle

Did you want something Michal? I will send it to you if you do!


----------



## michal_cohen

do you want the palwtte i know its not mac

but its a palette from israel?

B&amp;BW Medium Size Body Spray in Cucumber Melon. 90% left $2.00 B&amp;BW Medium Size Lotion in Cucumber Melon. used 1x $2.00

Jessica Simpson Sweet Kisses Lip Gloss in Vanilla Cupcake. Used 1x $4.00

i will send for them the jade palette its look like hat

this is the mine palette that why it used but ill send you the new one

i exsidently touch one of the es with my fingers

ha and i will add a parfume as well












i tring to chance anything to pruite and tasteing gloses

i have more things to swap i will add them later


----------



## Jesskaa

i see you got the camera michal.


----------



## TylerD

Well hello everyone looks like im not staying long haha Going out soon. I sure enjoyed my 2 days off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I work tomorrow and then going out to the bar with some friends to celebrate my friends Birthday should be good times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAy..... Hi Jess whats new


----------



## michal_cohen

:s

i missed tyler again

and i guss he will not be here tomarrow

yestrday we desidad a hour to talk and he said 1 at night and now its 00:25

and he was here at 11:56 until 00:07

:s

yea have a great time

i know you not gonna be here later

so have a great weekend

im going to catch some sleeping hour i didnt sleep all week


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hello Everyone -


----------



## Jesskaa

hola!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Mannn I am so wiped out today - like hello space cadet, lol. I'm sitting here at work and I keep zoning out.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Guys!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi do you want the palette i put a pic' of it in the page befor


----------



## AnnaBelle

I really don't need another palette. What did you want? I'll do a RAOK for you if you'd like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you really dont have too

i wrote whe i want in the page befor

ill add more swap iteams tomarrow so if you want something just let me know


----------



## AnnaBelle

Okay, I'll check your swap items out.

Did you get your package today?


----------



## michal_cohen

we dont have mail today or tomarrow

maybe ill get it on sunday

im sorry my english not so good today

i overloud my brain

i reading a book in english and see movies without subtitels

ill add some iteams tomarrow


----------



## AnnaBelle

Your English is fine!

I'm gonna get off of here for a few minutes. I'll be back later though.


----------



## michal_cohen

ok

ill be here

for more 2 hours

maybe tyler will be here again

a big maybe


----------



## Jesskaa

hola!

Im in the middle of organizing my clothes.


----------



## michal_cohen

sound fun


----------



## Jesskaa

not really.

my dads disspointed in my report card, because its not up his amazing standards for me.


----------



## michal_cohen

mmmmmmm that too bad

i bet you had a better greads that mine


----------



## Jesskaa

eh who knows.

i thought i did good, i only went down by 3 points in one class.

and he's mad.

gosh.


----------



## michal_cohen

you should ask him his repord card

hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

i've seen his old report cards he failed every class.

thats why he has huge plans for me.

that i never wanted.


----------



## michal_cohen

i hate that

my father his allso like that

next month im thinking of starting to learn mu lessons and in the end i could work as a mu artist even over seas im thinking of moving with tyler to canada


----------



## Jesskaa

its so bad, my dad wants me to go be a lawyer or a docter or something that makes a lot of money.

I just want to be councler for drug addicts.

thats awsome! think you'll be able too?


----------



## michal_cohen

oh parented

when i was a little i want to be a nurs or a mecanic

yes sound funny

but when i was at high school my mom sign me to learn to be a secrtery

and that was boring as you see i not a secretery

i can learn makeup after work ill do anything to work in canada and to be with tyler


----------



## Jesskaa

nah, not funny.. just dreams!

My mom is nicer about expecting too much from me, just the common sense things.

thats good. good luck with it!


----------



## michal_cohen

im sorry

its annoyn that they acspet from us to be something that they never was

well i dont know when tyler will come here

i told him that insted of staing here

we will be here for a year or so and then go to







i dont want to keep him away from his friends and family


----------



## Jesskaa

i know.

well that sounds like a good plan! it will work out.


----------



## AnnaBelle

You know, my parents did the same thing to me. Wanted me to be a nurse, or a doctor. I went with both majors and took intro classes to them, and I hated it. I changed my major to History and went home and told my parents. They got over it. The thing is it's YOUR life, do what YOU want to do, because your dad will not have to be in your shoes. You know? It's something you are going to be doing for the rest of your life, so you might as well enjoy it. :hug:


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont what to do i addicted to posting

at first i wanted 5000 posts and now i cant stop


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats very true. I have no ententions of doing what my dad wants, I never have. Ever since i was little he'd say "she's going to be a lawyer, one day make it real far." to EVERYBODY. And i'd say no, and embarress him. He still has not caught on! :kopfkratz:

But, not going to be a lawyer, and thats final.

get on my account and post for me? haha.

I have a long way to go! But i never have anything to say on the other boards, since I'm not wearing much of any makeup anymore until after accutane, hopefully.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont use a lot make up eiter

just es mascara and gloss

i just noticed that in the corect mode we have :in love

but not heart broken


----------



## Jesskaa

yea, thats true.


----------



## michal_cohen

anyway

im too sad today

if tyler will be here today tell him that iwashere until 04:33 at the morning

probebly he wont be here cus he went to supper with his friends he said that he might be here befor he will go out again today

well i waited 5 hours

i need to go to sleep

and tell him to enjoy the b-day party tomarrow(to bad i cant speak with him not today and not tomarrow)

yea and im hoping he will have a great time


----------



## Jesskaa

ohkay. Have a good sleep!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Goodnight Michal!


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Michal sorry I missed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah. We will have time to speak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will try and make it on for a bit tomorrow but I cant promise. I work till 6:00 and my friend is pickin me up from work and going to his house. The bar we are going to is very busy and we need to leave by 8 to gget in. So I will try and jump on at his place for a few to talk. I thought by having a new comp i would be here alot more but I guess thatsnot true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With working so much any free time I get I like to go out now, but I do make it here when I can like right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im going out later but oh well su ch as life.


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!

Jesskaa, I agree, you should go into a career that you want to, not what your parents expect.

I would hate to have a career/job I was miserable with and especially with one my parents pushed me into.

Michal,

I noticed your current mood says 'miserable', what's wrong?


----------



## michal_cohen

too bad jess not here

i bought to new shoes for work one is fila and the other splanding and both of them cost 20$ so i happy my dad bought them for me

but in the car i tought i will return home and show them to my mom

its weird that i tought like that cus she allready die for an year


----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you for your input on the career stuff.

HOLAAAAA!


----------



## pla4u

I know the feeling Michal...

My Dads been gone fot like 3 years and I still talk out loud to hin,..mostly when I am alone driving in my car...

Hi gang...just checking in...


----------



## michal_cohen

holla cikitita

como stas?

that was so wierd

well maye cus the day befor wes a year to her dath


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm playing the game that Kim posted. It's soooo addicting!


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!

Michal and Paula sorry to hear about your mom and dad passing away. That must be difficult, especially when the date comes up.

I am heading off to bed. It is only 10:22pm here, but I am tired. Hope everyone has a goodnight!


----------



## pla4u

sigh our loved ones will allways be with us Michel...they are a part of us to be cherished...


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

i start to be addicted to gta sen andres


----------



## Kathy

Hi All! How is everyone tonight? I keep missing everyone every time I'm on.


----------



## pla4u

goodnite Shelly....Love Ya!

:1f:


----------



## TylerD

Night Shelley.

hey kaville havent talkd to you in forever haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

my brother and his gf snoers into my ears

how they can sleep like that


----------



## Kathy

I know Tyler! You've been a stranger!


----------



## pla4u

I cant say much...I snore too....I do much better when I uce my nose spray...


----------



## michal_cohen

i know that when ppl sleep on ther back they snores for sure

i sleep on the size


----------



## Kathy

I don't snore that I know of anyway! lol...


----------



## michal_cohen

im sorry you sick

im hoping youll get better soon


----------



## pla4u

yawn.....well I'm gona get some sleep....(hope I dont snore to loud)

Goodnite my friends...


----------



## Jesskaa

i snore, a little.


----------



## Kathy

Huh?? I'm not sick. Oh..my mood?? It's cold as in temperature cold here, but so far I'm not sick.


----------



## Sabrosa

I love this song!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTMT5B6Fw5s


----------



## michal_cohen

yes its nice


----------



## Jesskaa

i love pink, she's cool. =]

i'm off to shower!


----------



## Sirvinya

I'm going to a wedding party in a couple of hours. It's fancy dress, should be fun.


----------



## charish

oh cool, have fun.

yes, i love that song too. she looks like she could kick some butt.


----------



## Jesskaa

im dying my hair today!


----------



## Shelley

Cool! What color?


----------



## Jesskaa

A darker brown.

My aunt is calling soon and i have to wait before i can go dye it.. and im not in the mood reallly to chat on the phone


----------



## michal_cohen

it will look great on you jess

ill be on in more 2 hours

i hope


----------



## Jesskaa

oh myyyy, i got the hair dye on my skin ON MY FACE, THE SKIN ON MY FACE.

and i got most of it off, but not really.

i'm freaking out.


----------



## charish

well have fun coloring. i'm sure it'll look great. must show pics.

oh man that sucks. i forget what to use to get that out. i'll have to look it up for you if you want

ok, i read that bleach for skin, nail polish remover , or let it fade on it's on.


----------



## daer0n

use alcohol it will take it off, or makeup remover that takes it off too, if not just let it fade on its own, id say too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks girls.

I'm going to use some alcohol in a bit.


----------



## michal_cohen

love you new pic' jess

i need to go to work soon

im so tired


----------



## pla4u

Checkinh in guys...

good luck with the dye thing Jess...


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks michal!

thanks paula!


----------



## pla4u

so whats up...I'm flipping chanels...some scooby doo movie on..

had gone to the seafood festible in everglades city...had a good time...


----------



## Jesskaa

thats good.

i'm just sitting here chomping on some food.


----------



## michal_cohen

why you are deppressed paula?

i need to go to work soon

and i dont feel like it :s

its raining outside and windy

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## daer0n

whoaaa, Jess, i LOVE your new avatar!! That color suits you really well, you did an excellent job on dying your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi nori

why you choose to be inviseblle?


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

k i need to go to my personal party

day at work

everyday a new fun

yea

well i kinda like it actually

in more to weeks i get the money

yea


----------



## AnnaBelle

Have fun Michal!!

Jess- I love your new avatar! You look so pretty!


----------



## pla4u

I still have some trouble at home...'

I ame doing OK but have my moments...


----------



## daer0n

Oh, im on a different computer, and i was just playing with the settings, to see if i was invisible but it still shows up :tocktock:


----------



## pla4u

Your avitar is great Jess....lovely smile it that pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a good time at your party Michal..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Are you having a party Michal?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hi Paula! I hope things are getting better for you, honey!

Hey daerOn!


----------



## daer0n

Hi Anna, suddenly everyone disappeared in here lol

how are you doing?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm good. Just got home from a date with my honey!

How are you doing? How are the adorable little ones doing/


----------



## pla4u

I'm still here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Hi Paula!

uhm, they are doing great!

right now, the new baby just started to cry lol

now i gotta run and feed him

brb later

XOXO


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey P!


----------



## pla4u

Hello Darron, yes must take car of those little ones...

Hi There Anna How are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

hi ppl its 13:46 in here

where are you?

i guss im alone again :s


----------



## Jesskaa

holaaaa!


----------



## charish

it's so gloomy and chilly out again. i hate that. it makes me feel crappy and not want to do anything. plus i'm pmsing, go figure. it sucks,


----------



## Jesskaa

that sucks.

im so bored its too early for me to be awake.


----------



## Kathy

Hey All! Everyone ready for the big game today?? (US folks anyway)


----------



## Jesskaa

i refuse to watch it, the ravens should have won and been in the superbowl!!!


----------



## charish

i honestly could care less, i'd rather go shopping.


----------



## Jesskaa

this is torture.

im so bored.


----------



## Kathy

You crack me up Jesskaa. Write some reviews!! You'll make Tony very happy! I need to do a bunch myself.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont think I have any reviews to write!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

...aghghghghghhh, I am sooooo tired today...


----------



## han

hello, just wondering how your week went and if you go through it ok..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic

hey han, my week has been hectic...I think the worst part though is just trying to sleep at night...other than that I am making it slowly, but surely.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hi Joanna! Glad to hear that you are doing better!!

I just got done coloring my hair! Yay! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. What color did you get it done??

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Oooh yes Anna, please do share with us what color you chose


----------



## AnnaBelle

It was supposed to be a light brown. That's what the box said, but it looks like a chocolate brown to me.

I'll post a picture in a minute after I straighten it.


----------



## Jesskaa

mkay. sounds pretty.


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's soooo hard to get used to. I don't know if I like it or not. Hopefully it will fade just a little bit.


----------



## Jesskaa

don't worry, i dyed my hair yesterday and in my picture it looks how i want it but in real life it looks a little blackish..

but its still nice.


----------



## Shelley

Anna,

We want to see your new hair color!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

whats up?


----------



## TylerD

Just came on for a second to see what I missed yesterday haha I work at 4:30 so I have to go now.


----------



## Jesskaa

hey Michal!

not much, might take a shower in a bit. you?


----------



## michal_cohen

i just had nightmares

i can sleep :s

i have a bad week at work they faired all my friends

and i feel so lonely in there


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Michal -

Hey Tyler -

Hey Jess -

Lol, hey everyone!!


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great day at work:glasses:


----------



## sarahgr

Oooh..now i wanna see too...lol


----------



## Jesskaa

sorry :frown:

thats a bummer, Maybe you can make some new friends?


----------



## michal_cohen

i dod actuelly

i have a new friends

one is from englend and the athoer is franchbut they students they will return to their country next month


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, well enjoy the time with them now!

I`m sorry but i must go shower now.


----------



## michal_cohen

i guss i missed tyler again in 2 seconds

how it keep happning to me

h joanna


----------



## charish

i hate it when i want something to eat but don't know what. i'm so glad my kids are sleeping, i finally got to take a shower.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Michal - sorry to hear that you were having nightmares - no one likes those


----------



## michal_cohen

i will see it tomarrow wharn i return from work

i know you look great

i got a nice pm from tyler so i can return to sleep now

im so tired its 1 at night and i need to weak up in more 4 hours

i sorry i dont her so much lately

i dont have a days off anymore


----------



## AnnaBelle

Here's my hair! What do you all think?


----------



## michal_cohen

gorgeous

i like it

i want the same color too :s

but i cant have it cus i have a brown hair and on me it will look kinda red


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Oh my goodness Anna!! I think it looks fantastic, the brown really compliments your skin!!


----------



## Jesskaa

OH I LOVEEEEEEEE IT.

I'm fresh out of the shower.


----------



## sarahgr

Hey that looks really cute!...But i guess it is a big change for you from the blonde..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I really like it Anna! You look good as a blonde and brunette.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks everyone!!

It was such a drastic change for me! It's super dark. I hope it will fade just a little bit!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Annabelle. I think you look great with your hair that color! It really does compliment you!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks kaville!

It's really odd though. I haven't been brunette in a long, long time! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake

Oh AnnaBelle I absolutely LOVE it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks wonderful on you (any hair color would though!)


----------



## AnnaBelle

Aww thanks Alex!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake

You are welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't believe there are 202 pages in the thread!!!!!!!!! Whoa haha!

About time that I joined in, huh?


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm watching Lifetime, and eating some ice cream cake! There went my diet! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

i ate a pickle.


----------



## AnnaBelle

LOL Jess! You crack me up!


----------



## PerfectMistake

That's the good life right there!


----------



## Jesskaa

well, i did eat a pickle.


----------



## AnnaBelle

It was just funny!

Yeah too bad after I finish this movie I have to read about 50 pages for class in the morning. I'm such a procrastinator!

Plus I am going to write 28 reviews during the commercial breaks! :lol:


----------



## sodabug24

Prince is the man

I can't believe Prince is almost 50.

Florida A&amp;M rocked the house


----------



## michal_cohen

i quit my diet as well

i eat cake with chocalte frosting


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yummy! Cake sounds sooo good right now!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 10:53

i had odd day today


----------



## princess_20

WOW u look so gorgeous I love it!

Why did u had an odd day today sweety?


----------



## bluebird26

Hey I love your hair color, it looks so silky and shiny


----------



## PerfectMistake

I got a compliment by a man who works on a oil rig about how good my office smells! LMAO it was great!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hi Everybody!!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Hellloooo! How are you today?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Alex!! I'm feeling pretty great today actually Things have been pretty rough for me this past week, but I figure it's my birthday today, so I may as well not let anything ruin it.

Besides being called weird, how are you?


----------



## PerfectMistake

LOL! I have been pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a new job that I actually like!! It's the first time in a while. Good thing I don't have to work with that bia that was saying I was weird!!

What are you doing for your b-day?!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I'm probably not going to do much today...maybe go out to dinner. Most of my main friends are gone (they work on the north slope) so we won't celebrate til later, and then my dad is on vacation as well. I might go out shopping and spoil myself a little though, hee hee.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Well you should at least have dinner so that you can get the free desert! LOL!

I think spoling yourself sounds like the best idea!! I love doing that. In fact I have done that alot with my tax refund, I worked my tail end off for that - and gave back to myself for it!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Heck yea!! That's the best way to go It's always nice to reward yourself with a little something when you put so much effort into it.


----------



## han

:15d: Happy Birthday!! joanne hope you have a great day, and better week..


----------



## TylerD

I had today off of work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I work early tomorow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But im still going out tonight i dont care hahaha.

Its so cold here in Regina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its 30 below and with the wind probably alot colder grrr Damn Regina.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Tyler - woot for days off!!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Days off = awesome!

Don't be too crazy if you go out!


----------



## daer0n

It Looks great!! I love your haircut too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It Looks great!! I love your haircut too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Ya im excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love days off haha. Its sweet. good times.


----------



## PerfectMistake

I never have to wonder when my days off are going to be - that's the awesome part of working in an office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Haha ya your lucky I wish mine were like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine are so random, work 10 days get a day off. Work 3 days get 2 days off lol its so mixed but oh well ive gotten used to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

plusone And The Lethal Cone

|

|

|

/


----------



## TylerD

Oh wow am I suppose to read that haha I dont have my glasses on lol.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Yeah - it's way tiny even when I maximize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Lol, that was definitely an interesting comic...


----------



## daer0n

Ok, here is a bigger version lol

Plusone and the Lethal Cones by ~plusone on deviantART


----------



## Jesskaa

wow, that was tiny. lolllll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Funny, i have crappy sight and i could read it lol


----------



## Jesskaa

well, duh jessica.. I forgot to enlarge it! I opened it up but on my computer you have click a certian button to enlarge it, and i forgot too.

I can read it when it make it bigger.


----------



## daer0n

Oh, well, that was good, someone said that even when they tried to maximize it they couldnt read it :tocktock:

:sleepyhead: Meh, i gotta go breastfeed


----------



## michal_cohen

hey ppl


----------



## Sirvinya

Hi Michal! What have you been up to today?


----------



## michal_cohen

ha just day at work

they fired one more of my friend today :s


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hi Michal - how are you today?


----------



## Jesskaa

i hate homework!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Homework BLOWS! I have a draft due today and I only have an intro and not even half of the first topic done...BAD Alex!

Hey Michal, where do you work?


----------



## SwtValina

Haha, weird and funny at the same time :laughing:


----------



## Gvieve

I have a ton of papers to grade. Why am I on MUT


----------



## Aprill

hello everyone :moa:


----------



## PerfectMistake

Hellloooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Well im officially bored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Me too!:rockwoot:


----------



## TylerD

hahaha well im going out soon just as soon as my friend gets back from the gym we are going to the bar but im not drinking tonight I just want food lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus everyone is going... I gotta work tomorrow at 9 though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Food is always good, but hangovers bite, especially when you have to work the next day.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Guys!


----------



## Shelley

Hi Anna! How are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

that is great

well ppl i need to go to work

i just slept my first night in this 2 month

si it was ood


----------



## Shelley

I hope you have a great day at work Michal!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hi Shelley!

I'm fine! Getting ready to do your swatches!

Hey Michal!


----------



## Shelley

Oh goody!:rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen

ok im going

i maybe go out to a party in the end of the week

im not sure cus its so cold


----------



## Shelley

Is it a work party or friend having a party?


----------



## daer0n

Hi Michal,

how was your sleep?

going out partying? sounds great!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey daerOn! How are you?


----------



## Kathy

Hi All! What's up??


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm so sleepy! I can't stay awake! lol


----------



## daer0n

Hey Anna, Hi KAville  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was just watching Heroes, but i came back cause i have to watch my daughter, she is watching dora the explorer on the computer and i cant leave her alone, she likes playing with the monitor keyboard and i have to be here to watch her lol


----------



## lauraggg

:sheep:

I love this smilie! not sure about that second picture though...


----------



## michal_cohen

its 8 at night in here at evening actually

my comp' its very slow i hope i could be on later

anyway im going to sleep now so i could weak at 1 or 2 at night

hope to see you soon my friends


----------



## PerfectMistake

We almost let it die!! Had to bump it!

Today I sat in the drive through at a fast food restaurant for 30 mins...no lie!


----------



## bluebird26

wuzzzzzzzzzzup!

30 min? that's not fast food anymore, lol


----------



## Aprill

hi everyone. I got schoolwork to do but cant stay off here.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Totally agreed! I had never been to this location before and I asked (in a nice tone) "Does it normally take this long?" HAHA I got my food faster than the 3 in front of me though!! And they up sized my drink...like I needed any more caffine...


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm so excited!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake

Why are you so excited?! Share with the class!


----------



## AnnaBelle

I posted a thread about it!

After months of dead-ends I finally got a stable history tutoring job! WOOT!


----------



## PerfectMistake

I saw!! That is soooo friggin' exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am going to school to be a teacher - so I know how you must feel right now!!!

Sooo let's ask a random question...who is your cell phone service provider and what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## bluebird26

That's great Annabelle! Congratulations on your job, now you need more makeup to celebrate, ehehe


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hello Everyone!!

Hey Anna, you didn't happen to get a confirmation when you sent me my stuff did you?


----------



## AnnaBelle

No, I didn't honey! It should be getting there soon though.

I'm going to teach college history, because me and high school don't get a long! lol

I have Verizon as a cell phone provider, and I have the Motorola RAZR v3 in Silver.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Oh, no! I am NOT doing H.S.!! My friend is teaching H.S. English though...brave man! I am going to teach 3rd graders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And that's awesome! I have Cingular and I have the Razr V3i with iTunes (even though I have an iPod LOL!) But soon I hope to have the BlackJack! AHHHH!!


----------



## michal_cohen

is it that me or couple really always fight a week befor velntine or befor b-days?


----------



## Jesskaa

you all should teacher 8th graders.

they are fun! LOL.

not.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Depending on the couple...when I was engaged we never did, but I bet alot do because of the stress!

HAHA Jesskaa you are NUTS!!!! There is no way I would to that to myself! I know how I was in the 8th grade...But if you were my student I don't think I would mind as much!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, 8th graders are bad, but crazy.

My class is fun, sometimes. Like we always find ways to amuse our teachers, and make them go off topic for like 20 minutes! lol.

lol, i think i`m a pretty good student.

inless you teach SEWING.


----------



## michal_cohen

its so cold in here ithink im going to sleep again

its 01:06 in here

and i need to weak up in 4 hours

my brother his here

he was here all the last 4 days so he want to be on the comp

i try to be as much as i can

no one is here

its 2 at night and i cant sleep

i cant sleep i cant sleep

well im going to try again


----------



## daer0n

Hi Michal!

it's pretty cold in here too, -10 degrees brrr


----------



## michal_cohen

well im sure here is less cold hehe

but i cant sleep its 02:18 and i need to be out at 5:30 :s


----------



## daer0n

Ouch, you;re not going to be able to sleep very much =S


----------



## michal_cohen

i have nightmares :s

its great to be here

and to talk with my best friends

but i think that i have to try to sleep now

i need enrgy for tomarrow

i mean later i need to be out at 5:30 and now its 02:33


----------



## Shelley

Hi Michal and daerOn, how are you?


----------



## daer0n

Hi Shelley!

im good, just procastinating about cooking lol

i was just looking for a recipe on the rachael ray website, and it sounds good, but i feel sooo lazy right now *yawn*


----------



## bluebird26

I just make a stirfry when I'm lazy lol crockpot is a good idea too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but that'd be for tomorrow


----------



## daer0n

Hmm, stirfry sounds yummy, i am so hungry though, and i am still procrastinating about cooking lol

Ugh, i have to! :tocktock:


----------



## Shelley

Me too! I ended up slaving over the stove today and made two Lasagna's. I should check out her website, sounds interesting.

Stirfry is always yummy.


----------



## daer0n

Oh she's got awesome recipes, they're all super simple and they all taste yummy!

As long as you have the sorta weird ingredients that she uses to cook all of her stuff, i usually have to use something different than the spices that she uses for her recipes, the spices are all kinda extravagant lol


----------



## bluebird26

Lasagna! yuuuuuuuuuum It's been a while I don't eat lasagna. Today, they ordered pizza at work, I had so much self control and didn't eat a piece.


----------



## daer0n

I just made spaghetti yesterday, for supper, and it was really good, but i usually make it the same way that i make lasagna, except i dont put cheese on it, i should make some lasagna one of these days too, i havent made it in a loooooong time...for now, just a quick chicken/veal sorta stirfry to make chicken veal quesadillas with a garden salad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I don't make it too often, but once in awhile I get a big craving for it. Wow! That is good self control, I like pizza, but I try to eat as healthy as possible.

Yum! That sounds good!

Well now I have to go clean up all the dishes I used to cook. Thank goodness for a dishwasher. :laughing: But I have some big pots and pans to scrub by hand. I will be on later, bye for now!


----------



## daer0n

I usually eat pizza quite often, but, before getting pregnant i would eat two slices and the next day i would kill myself working out lol

and, it worked for me, as long as i worked out everyday, it didnt matter, and i used to work out like a mad woman :rotfl:

Cant wait to start again :kopfkratz:

See ya Shelley!

gotta go here too, to go and make that salad


----------



## bluebird26

I'm hungry now!

Well two slices is not that much. I used to eat more than that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm about to fall asleep and it's only 8:30!


----------



## Jesskaa

i`m forcing myself to stay awake, my favotire show is on tonight.

and i cannot wait!


----------



## bluebird26

I went to bed around 7 pm yesterday. I woke up at 7 this morning and I was still tired. I think I just need to take a vacation for at least a week.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Anna did you fall asleep?!


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant sleep :s

its 04:12

and i need to be out at 05:30


----------



## AnnaBelle

No, I went to take a bath to try and wake myself up! It's sooo cold and snowy here!

This is soooo funny:

My dog had peed on the sidewalk earlier, so when I let her out before I left, her pee had frozen! lol I just had to share that!


----------



## michal_cohen

that helriuos hehe

i didnt lagh a lot this 2 weeks so anything that makes me smile is good

how are you anna?

the last time i lagh was yestrday the arabic guy close a door in the staris and the wind was wispring

so he looked outside the door (he didnt saw me ) and he said:woooooooooooo

and then he saw me and said dont tell anyone

so i told him

if you can cemunicet with the wind you really got skills


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Michal!

Glad I made you laugh! How was your day?


----------



## michal_cohen

yestrday was ok i guss they fired anither friend of mine

well today its a new day

its 05:03 at the morning i should go at 05:30


----------



## pla4u

hi girls anyone still awake?


----------



## michal_cohen

im her but your a sleep

anyway falles i wont be here at night anymore but ill try

i will start to sleep at night


----------



## PerfectMistake

Hellllooo everyone!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

i will not stay so much im going to take a shower and then to sleep

im so tired


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

I'm at school! I just came back from the tutoring services office, and I got the job!!! I start on Monday!! WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## PerfectMistake

AHHH!! I am sooo excited for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Make sure to keep us updated!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks Alex!

I'm not really sure how to approach history tutoring someone. I can ramble all day about it. It's not like tutoring Math where you show someone how to wok a problem out...so I'm going to google stuff, and see what I can find out!


----------



## Kathy

That's great Anna! Congrats!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks Kathy!

I am nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Oh you are going to have a great time and they are going to love you!!!!


----------



## Sirvinya

Yay, congrats Annabelle!! Hope you enjoy the tutoring :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks Everyone!

I know I'm going to enjoy it, it's just I'm kind of nervous. I don't want them thinking that I'm going to sit there and do their work for them, and all.


----------



## Jesskaa

You just have to ask them questions along the way.


----------



## Shelley

I agree!

Today was another cold day, -42 celsius (-43 F) and I saw several people riding their bicycles downtown all bundled up. :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

i need a job, lol.

My mom asked me to get one.

and i kind of would like one. Since i`m 14 i can get one, but i might have to get a permit. But, i dont know a place other than fast food resurants.

And i'd love to babysit but i dont know how to get started on that.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> argh/.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

I'm about to fall asleep again...my sister woke me up last night, and I couldn't go back to bed.


----------



## Shelley

Maybe a neighbour needs a babysitter or they may know someone who does and you can go from there.


----------



## michal_cohen

today was the first day in weeks that i manghed to sleep at night

well i woke up its 03:26 i still working on it hahaha

so im going to sleep again for an hour or two


----------



## AnnaBelle

Jess- You could always post flyers around your city offering babysitting services.


----------



## TylerD

Gentleman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just on for a sec have to go back to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Hey Tyler! How's it going? Are you still freezing your buns off in Regina? :rotfl: It's really cold here also, like -42 C with the windchill. On Monday it was -52 C.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

So glad ya got the job. I knew you would. Great!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to the mall soon

to meet my friend


----------



## charish

have fun at the mall.


----------



## PerfectMistake

I am going to the mall after work today!! I am super excited about this!


----------



## bluebird26

I'm going to bed after work today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I'm going shopping on Sunday though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake

Sleep is nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And hopefully I am going to get my new phone today!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

i got blood taken today.

I thought it was gunna hurt really bad and i was crying all the way to the place, at the place, sitting in the chair while she was getting ready, and i never felt a thing, she said it would just be a pinch so &amp; i never felt ANYTHING.


----------



## Sirvinya

Yay! We had snow today. A few flakes but it was something at least.


----------



## Kathy

Becky, you can have some of my snow!! LOL...we have all kinds of it. How is everyone today??


----------



## stella_golong

I'll help keep it alive. Heh.

First post by the way.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Welcome to MUT!

I just got home from school and the gym. I am so tired!

I'm floored by Anna Nicole Smith's death! Wow I can't believe it!


----------



## daer0n

What, wait a minute, isnt she the one that lost her son recently? :kopfkratz: or am i confused here?


----------



## PerfectMistake

Welcome to MuT! Make sure you go in the user intros so everyone can meet you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Me too Anna Belle...so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I get my new PDA phone tomorrow! Cool, huh?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Awesome Alex!

What kind is it?


----------



## Jesskaa

i havent felt good all day.

I over slept. [therefore, i missed school]

I spent 90% of the morning hours in panic of getting blood taken.

I have a bad headache.

My friend got her phone taken away, so we can`t talk tonight. :|

i dont feel good at all.


----------



## PerfectMistake

The Cingular Sansung BlackJack :laughing: So happpppy!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yeah. Her son Daniel died in September. Right after her daughter was born.

Hope you feel better, Jess!

That sounds so awesome! I don't really have a need for a PDA, but I want one! lol


----------



## Shelley

Hey everyone!

I just heard about Anna Nicole Smith. I wasn't a big fan of hers, but it is really sad that she passed away.

I got my haircut today! No big change, just a little more layering. Still freeze your buns off weather out there.


----------



## Jesskaa

i feel so stupid, lolll.

we have flags in our backyard, they are like yellow and orange and they are just on a little stick in the ground.. well i thought they said "Buried Cat" so i thought for some odd reason the cable people [they are the ones who put the little flags out there] found out we had cats in our backyard [we just moved in the house in 4 months it will be year the last owners were crazy]. And so i was scared of the backyard because they are like 15 flags. Willl I have completely avoided the back yard because i thought theyre was so many dead cats in my backyard!

I asked my mom about it today and she's like "uhm, jay it says 'buried catv line' it shows were the cable line can go or something'.

lol.


----------



## TylerD

WOW Ya you know right now its -32 with the wind.... -52 DAAAAMN.... BUT YOU KNOW WHAT!!! Good news I hear by next thursday its suppose to warm up and hit 0 now that might not be warm to some but to shelley and me that is a hot summer day hahaha.

Lol ummmm..... strange.......


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.


----------



## TylerD

I dont wanna work at 7 tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to go to bed so early tonight now.... Blah, damn long hrs. Jess take my shift tomorrow.


----------



## Jesskaa

sure! haha, i really want a job.


----------



## TylerD

Thenn go get one silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

well, i have to get a work permit first since i`m 14.

And then my options are either fast food, or if i`m real lucky i can show people were the tables are at some resurant, or put the movies where they belong in a video store.

But i can only work 3-4 hours and get a 30 minute break.

And there is no way I`m working at a fast food place!

I`d rather babysit.


----------



## Shelley

> WOW Ya you know right now its -32 with the wind.... -52 DAAAAMN.... BUT YOU KNOW WHAT!!! Good news I hear by next thursday its suppose to warm up and hit 0 now that might not be warm to some but to shelley and me that is a hot summer day hahaha.
> 
> Yes 0 celsius would definitely feel like summer. Even -25 would feel warm. If you live where we do, you can live anywhere in the world from extreme cold to extreme heat. :rotfl: Today it was around -40 C range and I saw a guy come out of Walmart wearing shorts. :rotfl:
> 
> You could ask around the neighbourhood, someone must need a babysitter or check a bulletin board at a mall, ask your parents friends. Sometimes word of mouth will find you a babysitting job.


----------



## Jesskaa

We checked the mall, my mom mentioned to the few neighbors we do know. We havent lived in this house long so we dont really know anybody.


----------



## TylerD

Jess if you were getting at working in a video store thats actually a really good job hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would do that if I wasnt working at the gym, but here you need to be 18 to work at a video store. And yes I agree working fast food would SUCK.

Shelley thats funny someone was wearing shorts hahaha I havent seen anyone wear shorts around here the past few months lol but im sure when it hits 0 and most ppl would be in Big Jackets and ski pants in other countries guys will be out in their shorts and girls in their skirts hahaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

I wouldn't mind shevling videos in a store, that be easy money. But it would be hard to find, because so many kids my age already have it.

And i refuse to work at a fast food resurant, ew.


----------



## Shelley

Very true! I remember when I was in Hawaii, they had a 'colder' day, like maybe it was 17 celsius, rainy, I was wearing shorts, and they were wearing light jackets, pants, looking at me like I was crazy.

Hmmm.. Maybe someone at school, like a teacher knows someone ,or better yet you could advertise, post it somewhere. Put the hours you are able to work, hourly wage etc.


----------



## TylerD

Jess Get a job at a gym those are nice haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As long as you dont mind working long hours.... Like after school.

Shelley haha thats funny, I dont go too alot of warm places so I dont get the oppurtunity to show off how warm I can be in the cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lol but I look foreward to it some day.


----------



## Shelley

If you ever get a chance go to Hawaii, absolutely beautiful. Mexico is fun and cheaper!


----------



## TylerD

I would like to go to both, and I would love to go too California as well.


----------



## Shelley

Hey Tyler!

In the gym, what is the name of that machine that you sit down on a chair, your legs are bent at an angle, feet are planted on a platform and you push it back and forth, without straightening your legs? Is it the leg press? I use to push 200 pounds on that sucker.


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m going to flordia next month! i`m excited!

we dont have a gym around here, the closest thing is the ymca.


----------



## Shelley

California would be fun too. Puerto Vallarta Mexico is nice, cheaper than Mayan Riveria. Well it was cheaper about 4 years ago, I think it still is.:kopfkratz: I payed about $1350.00 Canadian for all inclusive, beach front hotel including air fare for one week. The food at the hotel was good.

Florida sounds like fun! Are you going to Disney World? Only been there once, like the plane touched down for an hour and we changed planes and took off again. That is the extent of my visit to Florida.

YMCA would be good to work at, should check it out, they may have some jobs.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yep! I`m going to Disney world and all kinds of places!

lol, i love planes!

I probably will.


----------



## TylerD

Shelley yes that is the legg press or els leg curls im not sure which one you are talking about but it sounds like legg press and that is damn impressive haha wow you must have strong legs. Do you work out lots??

YMCA is good to work at I worked at Accel now Golds.. Both are good and im sure YMCa would be the same.


----------



## Shelley

Sounds like fun! I love flying, doesn't scare me. Someday I hope to visit Disney World.

Ack! The dishwasher is calling my name, time to do dishes. My pet bird just landed on my head, now he is on my shoulder, babbling away to me and making goofy noises. Be back later!



> Shelley yes that is the legg press or els leg curls im not sure which one you are talking about but it sounds like legg press and that is damn impressive haha wow you must have strong legs. Do you work out lots??
> Now I remember, it was the leg press. I use to work out about 4 days a week at a women's only gym but it shut down and didn't reopen after they renovated the mall near me. There is another gym over a way's I may join. For now I work out at home on the treadmill, do some light weights. Right now I can't work out my left arm, still doing physio on it, two surgeries, plus right now my finger is dislocated. I hope to get back into a gym soon.


----------



## TylerD

Oh ouch finger dislocation thats crappy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its always nice to take some time off the gym though as long as its not to long haha but once you get back in it feels so great to be back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have taken time off before and it always feels good to come back to the gym.


----------



## Shelley

It will feel nice going back to the gym. My finger has partially dislocated on me about three times in the past month and half. The doctor said I have a loose tendon in my finger, taped for three weeks. I go back next week to have it checked. Finger has been injured too many times in the past year and a half.


----------



## usersassychick0

:yay: Hey everyone, how it going? I'm finally back from finals and my lil vernon trip so yeah its all good! What have you all been up to?


----------



## TylerD

Awe that sucks well hopefully it will heal quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Thats to bad.

But I better head off now I am going to shower, and eat something then watcha bit of tv then go to bed I have to be up for work early tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So thanks for the chat Shelley it was short haha but thats ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Night everybody.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I went to the gym today! I did all kinds of weights, my favorite is the Pectoral Fly! :lol: I did 45 pounds on that sucker! When I started I could only do like a wussy 10 pounds.

I just got out of the shower! Grey's Anatomy in 9 minutes! YAY!


----------



## TylerD

Lmao come on as soon as I leave haha well I will be on soon enough with in the next daty or two we will talk then hope you did well on your finals night night.

We call it the peck deck haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0

k cya tyler, i'll definetly be on tomorrow, to much to tell have fun


----------



## Shelley

Hi Anna!

Sounds like you had fun at the gym. Always feels great when you can increase the pounds on the weights, makes you feel good.

Goodnight Tyler! Have fun waking up early for work, lol.

I have to head off now, the dishwasher is calling my name and my bird is yelling at me. Probably be back on later.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Just got done watching Grey's Anatomy! Wow! It was intense!

Now, I am reading some interesting American Lit, and listening to the History channel talk about Viagra! :lol:


----------



## daer0n

I was just watching Ellen here..

anyone still around?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

me!!! lol


----------



## bluebird26

I'm bored, I don't know what to watch, that's the problem with cable, lol . I'm just waiting for my hubby to get home.


----------



## michal_cohen

its the first day i slept at night

well i woke up at 4 but its all good


----------



## bluebird26

Hi Michal. That's good to hear, you need to give your body some rest.


----------



## daer0n

Hi everyone,

i just sat here thinking that the baby was sleeping and i just heard him cry, he wont fall asleep! augh, frustrating, and i am just waiting for my hubby to bring home some supper -sigh


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thats good that you slept though the night, Michal!

I'm about to fall asleep myself! Reading makes me so darn sleepy!


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, reading makes your eyes tired that is why you feel sleepy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i am soo booooored, i just want my hubby to get home with supper, i am starving too =P


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

if ya'll havent seen Glory Roads you need to. That is such a good movie. Good and funny.


----------



## TylerD

I just took a shower and cant move my face lol damn dry Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Lol

use some moisturizing cream i guess, yeah it is super dry here in Canada, my face and well whole body feels like cardboad sometimes cause its so dry here :frown:


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Do ya'll have probs with your bfs friends who do stupid shit and expect your bf/fiance/husband to follow along with it?


----------



## colormeup

Well no, being I'm a guy, but no I don't do stupid stuff. It's not so much about guys or bfs it's more about the people you let into your life and who you associate with. Don't like someone, or the things they do? Do associate with them, and find people you do want to associate with. Problem solved.

You wern't very specific as to what stupid stuff your talking about? Have an example? What is stupid to one person is senseless fun to another.

Try looking at people for who they are, and not their gender. I've seen people both men and women do unintelligent things.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I dont wanna say cuz I dont wanna get a bad rap or nething but along the lines of taking things from other ppl and them not knowing. Im sure ya'll get my drift.

Ok nvm with the whole thing. I dont really wanna talk about it I jus needed to vent about it. Ya'll can express your feelings with it thats fine I jus needed to vent.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Yeah - I don't need one but the want is so strong LOL!!

HOW IS EVERYONE?? :rockwoot:


----------



## han

f*ck yes, i would have a problem if my bf hung around theifs and they tried to get him to do it, when your with someone there problems are your problems and stealing is wrong not to mention cops get involved and dont forget karma

Whats up,


----------



## PerfectMistake

Not to much, just "working" how are you?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Everyone!!


----------



## TylerD

YA I used moisuturize today and it feels better but now I have to go eat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I agree that the cold dry air sucks everything out of your skin. What are you eating for supper Tyler? I just finished eating pizza.


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke up its 02:20 and im talking on the pone with a friend

its so cold :s

ill return in 3 oclock

im going to make me something to eat


----------



## PerfectMistake

Did everyone check out and comment my haul?!


----------



## Lia

Not yet, but i will!

Yay, i'm SO happy! Haha, i think i'm liking a guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He's 24 and is a mom's coworker. He works as an attorney for the Brazilian federal reserve (as well as my mom). He just moved here (he's from another state) and he's soooo NICE! And mega-cute too!

So , tonight we're going to have dinner (me, him, my sis and sis boyf)! I hope they choose italian food ! I just LOVE pasta!


----------



## michal_cohen

i think i did


----------



## PerfectMistake

You did Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And that is SO awesome Lia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now everone needs to see my DTB submission!


----------



## daer0n




----------



## Lia

Rocking the haul AND the DTB submission !

Aw, i need to do my eyebrows, they're currently in "neanderthal mode" :add_wegbrech:


----------



## usersassychick0

Heya...I just came back form watching beauty and the geeks with my friends, and then i saw yesturdays greys anatomy(recorded) and i was soo schoked by the ending! My mouth was like wide open for like 10min!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Mine could use some work too LOL!


----------



## michal_cohen

its so cute


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0

wow.....I am pretty bored.. none of my friends are online, and I have read pretty much all the posts.......what about you guys?


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

whats up?


----------



## PerfectMistake

Heyyy everyone - so bored tonight!


----------



## usersassychick0

Hello michal, i'm pretty good, you? I am just sooo bored!!!

same here!


----------



## LilDee

wow.. this thread is serious hey?!

It's like the energizer bunny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

goes on, and on and on

okay i'm bored..


----------



## AngelaGM

OK... It is 12:57 AM here and I am bored outta my skull!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 9 at the morning in here im nt bored but tired

lol


----------



## AngelaGM

Wanna chat? Or do you have to go to work soon?


----------



## michal_cohen

:s i missed you

i dont work today

maybe we chat later pm me if you like


----------



## Sirvinya

I just got home from work :rotfl: .

Now I get to clean the kitchen.


----------



## Jesskaa

I just woke up!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Me too - I stayed up forever last night doing that video for ANS!


----------



## Jesskaa

I watched that, it was good. I just didnt have time to comment on it.


----------



## han

i saw it too and really like it, you did a great job


----------



## AnnaBelle

I went to bed last night at 8pm! No joke! I was so tired!

I have a lot of cleaning to do, then Kenny and I are heading out to do some clothes shopping.

I am soooo nervous about my first day of work on Monday!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Ohhh I bet it's going to be so awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

:s every one a sleep

its 03:30 in here

and soon im going to work


----------



## Kathy

Hey Michal! How's it going?


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

im here again

everything great

its 04:06 in the morning and i need to go to work soon

my dada promise me that he will drive me early today i cant wait

i want to be there allready


----------



## Kathy

You love work that much eh?? Wish I had that problem!! LOL...


----------



## Peppygirl

This is a very wacky thread...

Yell-o???


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola!


----------



## Lia

Hey girls! How's everybody doing? I'm fine and thinking that MAYBE i'm falling in love? Awww


----------



## daer0n

Great!, being in love is the best feeling in the world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

Some can disagree. But anyways... Maybe it's just excitement or a little crush. At least i know the guy is a really good person


----------



## daer0n

well, that's a good start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I met him on my b-day. Cute, isn't it? But i have NO clue on relationships or dates or anything like that. I just talk and talk with him when we meet... But sometimes i talk a little bit too much

Even if it doesn't turn to become a date/romance/something like that, still he's a nice guy to become friends with. Also he's really cute (some friends think he's handsome)


----------



## PerfectMistake

Hellloo everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW lia - good luck with him!!

I am one of the few that hate guys at them moment LOL!


----------



## TylerD

wow havent been around here for a while.... Been working early shifts and to tired to come on the computer. Tomorrow I work from 1 till 10 so I wont be on tomorrow either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Work takes my hole life hahah but I have Saturday off yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had today off its my relaxing day lol.


----------



## jkwon87

posssssssst

just four morrrrre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebird26

*yawns*

I'm hungry lol


----------



## PerfectMistake

Sounds like you need a snack and a nap haha


----------



## Jesskaa

i like this boy at school, lol.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but i have a BAD headache


----------



## daer0n

Your hair looks really nice in that pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake

Aww Jessica has a crruuuush!


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks!


----------



## jkwon87

four more posts and i could see all that hidden stuffffffffffs.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol :handkuss:


----------



## daer0n

LOL


----------



## bluebird26

I just came back from the grocery story and why is it that when the weather is all yucky, people buy groceries like crazy. I wished I had waited till tonight to get milk and fruit, I had to wait on line for about half an hour, grr.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got my new computer up and running!

Today was my first day at my new job! I love it so far. Everyone has been so nice to me.


----------



## Lia

Whew, i'm in a kinda crappy mood right now and baking some cookies. Maybe i can save some batter so i can bake them tomorrow morning and ask mom to take them to the guy i like (he works with her)


----------



## bluebird26

Welcome back! It's nice to hear you like your new job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Thanks bluebird! I was having serious MUT withdrawls last night!


----------



## Jesskaa

thats great anna.

you should come over my way and tutor me! LMAO, i`m failing history.


----------



## michal_cohen

shhhhhhhhh

everyone sleeping

its 04:37 right now

i needto go to work at 5:30 a friend need to pick me up and after work she will come to me

everyone likes me at work

so its nice

and now i have more hours so i so tired when i get home

i sorry i didnt was here lately i missed you my friends

i want 6000 posts :s


----------



## PerfectMistake

YAY ANNA! What did you end up getting??

SO glad you are liking work!


----------



## michal_cohen

well

its cleaning

but im happy

its 13:55 im home

i had this stupid day


----------



## han

just stop in to say hello, i guess no one is around.. i will check back later

:moa:


----------



## michal_cohen

hi han

didnt saw you here lately


----------



## han

i had to take a lil break it seem like there wasnt any more new threads to post.. and i have been studying.. how are you doing?


----------



## Kathy

Hi Han and Michal. What's up??


----------



## PerfectMistake

Hello my beautys!!! How is everyone?!

I am great and very excited to get home because my barbie is waiting on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

hey kathy, hows it going?? i will update you on my msf mission, haha i now have two petticoats that i bought:rockwoot: and did infact get swaplifted for the stereo rose so im still on the mission for it..haha


----------



## Kathy

Aww...that sucks! Some people are just losers! If I swap ever, I'm only going to do it with people I know fairly well from here.


----------



## PerfectMistake

BOOO I hate swaplifters!!!! And that's a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry!


----------



## michal_cohen

well

i tried to date someone we toghter like a week

and i want to cut it

he said that i too sensetive

cus i was upset that he didnt told me that he dont come to work today

we work at the same place but dont in the same job


----------



## Kathy

Hhmmmm...he wasn't coming to work and didn't tell you? Was he sick or something? Depends on why he didn't tell you, I guess. Did you say YOU want to cut it? Cause he didn't come to work or because he says you're too sensitive?


----------



## michal_cohen

he was sick but im his girl he need to tell me things like that

and he told me that i looking at things too serious

and that the last girl that was sensetive didnt last for a week

when he angry or tired he really nervous and yelling at me

and we are toghter like a week

so next sundy ill end it

i always bought him drinks and tought about him

and he is ceap and not sensetrive


----------



## han

ok i must really be missing something.. did you say you dated someone.. i thought you were dateing tyler


----------



## michal_cohen

ha i just pm you

tyler said he dont think it could happend between us

but we still friends

that is the reason i didnt was here lately

im tring to date another guy so i wont be deffresed that i cant be with tyler :s


----------



## Kathy

Well..hhmmm. He does sound sort of controlling. Maybe you should hang with your girlfriends for awhile. Go shopping, to movies, clubs if you're into that. Have pampering nights with the girls! Know what I mean? There are alot of fish in the sea, as they say, and when you're meant to meet "the one", you will find each other!


----------



## han

i agree with kathy, after any breakup it best to be alone kinda find yourself again and hang with friends ,of course you can date too and the right one will come around but you cant rush things..


----------



## michal_cohen

i think i need some time to myself for a while

i need it really

evereyone try to match me someone

my family my friends.......


----------



## Kathy

People mean well and they don't want to see you sad and lonely. I went through that for years. Everyone wanted to hook me up with someone. After awhile, I was enjoying being alone and doing my own thing. When you're comfortable being alone and being in your own skin, then the right person will come along when you least expect it. Or if that doesn't work, you can do what I did, if you have such things in Israel, I joined match.com! LOL... That's where I met Steve.


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Holaaaaaaaa.


----------



## PaperFlowers

How is everyone right now? I'm bored. At work.


----------



## michal_cohen

i really want to be alone


----------



## han

im back its slow at work today


----------



## PaperFlowers

I'm about to have to go to class....grrr. I don't want to even though it's my favorite class ever, it's jsut rainy and I don't wanna move from my comfy chair.


----------



## michal_cohen

just stop to see if i have any pms

im going to sleep

have a great day


----------



## han

have a good sleep michal.

wheres everyone at :eusa_whistle:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Well, I've been studying. I had to write an English paper, and get some things in order for work tomorrow.

I'll be checking in and out.


----------



## PaperFlowers

I'm here, no work to do tonight, definitely having fun with some alcohol though. It turned into one of THOSE days.


----------



## Jesskaa

im probably not having school tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Why not, Jess?


----------



## Jesskaa

the snow, the rain, the cold air, and the sleet thats comming down.


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm glad you finally got some snow. All I'm getting tonight is some rain, and it's making me sleepy right now.

Of course, it could be that, and all the reading I did as well.


----------



## Jesskaa

me too. only its when i dont want it, today was a good day, I MEAN GOOD DAYYYYY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then tomorrow is valentines day and i have a super cute outfit planned, and i know i wont have school so i`ll wear it on thursday.

but, its just a bummer!

AND THEN IF THERES NO SCHOOL TOMORROW i cant have a 4 day weekend.

crazy!


----------



## michal_cohen

im bored


----------



## Geek

i woke up at 4am today :/


----------



## PerfectMistake

Ew Tony!! I got one better...I was supposed to wake up at 6 and woke up at 7! Can we say - late for work?!

Why did you have to wake up so early?


----------



## han

hello!! i bought my husband a card and some chocolate covered strawberrys for valentines day, and a couple extra for me..hehe


----------



## michal_cohen

i wanted to broke up with my bf today

but he have an exsam today so i didnt have a heart to live him today

but i will the next time i see him

he was sick and i offered him to take a honey candy and he yelld at me that i try to tell him what to do and that he hate that

i told him so why you have a gf and he said we descas it later i have an exsam andd then im going with some friends to a movie

i know he cheating on me

and we date only 8 days


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## han

hey everyone..

sorry michal about your day.. Happy valentines to you all


----------



## Shelley

I bought myself some valentine's chocolates today, there almost gone.:rockwoot: Today I had physio and a doctors appt. I will be glowing soon with the amount of xrays over the past several months. Now I am scheduled to have an MRI and a nerve conduction test down the road.


----------



## TylerD

Whooo whats up people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had today off work but work tomorrow at 7 and Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate getting up so early at like 6 blah to damn early. But oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Everyone!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Boo I have V-Day LOLOL!


----------



## Jesskaa

i have no school tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Your lucky Jess!

It has flurried on and off here today. It didn't lay though. It's freakin 18 degrees outside right now.

I met my other student today that I'm tutoring. She was really nice. I get paid tomorrow!! Whooo hooooo! :lol:


----------



## usersassychick0

Happy Valentines day everyone! I am excited for my romantic for two with my mom, lol!


----------



## dixiewolf

Aww. I had a guy dump me right before I took an exam and I was so upset I failed it. I am having men troubles too. If we dont work it out, I am leaving him. Such is life I guess.


----------



## michal_cohen

i want to break up with him we know just for 8 days but he his teribulle person

he was sick two days ago and didnt told me that he wont be at work(we work in the same building)

and i was suprise by that

i calld him and he said haaaaaaa now you noticed that im not here

like im the bad guy

i told him i bought you some things cus i knew you were sick and when i told him what they are

he said its good that i didnt showed up i hate that i would trow it on you

and yestrday he had an exsam and he told me after that im going to a movie with some friends

i know that after every exsam that he had he went to sleep and he never tell me what he going to do so i know he have another girl

and after the call he call again and said happy v-day sweety

i will break up wityh him in his face

stupid guy

belive me

the best time in life is when you are with your family

i wish i had one

(i have but they call just when they need favers)

wait a minute its still valntine(kinda its 3 at the morning in here)

and i am with my family

my mut family

hehe:glasses:


----------



## usersassychick0

aww, thats soo nice michal!!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Everyone ~


----------



## usersassychick0

Hello! hows it going?


----------



## michal_cohen

he jo

whats up, how are you doin?


----------



## Jesskaa

oh gosh, he sounds mean.

get rid of him Michal!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Michal -

Not too much, just hanging out at work right now waiting for the day to pass...sorry to hear you are having problems with your guy, that's never any fun.


----------



## han

i just go done watching the grudge 2 have you guys seen that movie


----------



## tadzio79

oh no!

I'm so sorry Michal... he sounds like a very selfish guy who doesn't know how to treat you well. If your heart tells you to let him go, I'd say listen to it!

I hope everyone has a happy valentine's day! I'm not sure how mine woud go, I just argued with my hubby over the phone and he's stuck in traffic getting home... ugh

EDIT: OOh, Han, how was it?? I heard it was scary!


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to go to work soon

so have a great night


----------



## Kathy

Hey Everyone! What's up?? It's late and I should be sleeping, but as usual I'm on mut! lol...


----------



## daer0n




----------



## Jesskaa

laaaaaa.

i havent been in school for 2 days! AND I have not seen the kid i like in 2 days.

and its TORTURE. Lol.


----------



## daer0n

I just finished taking pics for the DTB thick eyeliner thing, i will post them soon =P

:11:


----------



## Lia

I liked the half evil thing! nyaaa... Just getting ready to go to university!

Well... Did you remember that i told monday that i'd invite the guy i liked to come here at home? Well, i did, and he came Tuesday and ate a lot of cookies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He looked so cute wearing a t-shirt (i only have seen him before in polo shirts and regular shirts) - he looks quite strong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yesterday he wasn't feeling so good - mom told me... I felt a tad guilty because of the cookies , so i sent him a SMS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe i have a chance with him? I don't know really... Mom wants me to date him - which is a good thing... But i'm slow and he seems slow too (according to my sister - i replied to her when she said that: "What do you want? That i attack him?)


----------



## Sabrosa

omg girls i work at a coffee inside a university and theres this guy that always comes and orders tea. hes really friendly and really good lookin a lot of the girls that work with me have the hotts for him and we all flirt with him wen hes comes around but im the one most obviouse.lol hes soo cocky and he flirts back cuzs he know i like him..lol jus something i wanted to share because im goin to work soon.


----------



## bluebird26

I really need a cup of hot chocolate! I don't want to get out of the building though, it's freaking cold outside :brrrr:


----------



## Lia

Here's kinda hot! And very very humid... I'm waiting for my sister to come so we can go to the class... I don't want to take a bus...


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Morning everyone!! *Waves*


----------



## bluebird26

Yikes, I don't like Hot Hot or Cold Cold. But if they ask me to choose a hot humid summer over a cold winter, I'd choose winter.

Good morning!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

its freezing out my way.


----------



## Lia

Here it's almost the same temperature whole year: 28-35ÂºC , and extremely humid, with times with more rain and less rain. We're now in the phase: rain all day, pratically


----------



## lovelyarsenic

It's fairly chill here this morning where I'm at...but I do hope for spring which is hiding around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Slow is good, means that something good is cooking, and slow cooking is good =P

Yesterday here was -20, but today is 3, so not too bad, still really chilly though :S


----------



## michal_cohen

:frown: you missed him,ha?

ther this cute english techer in the uni' shes old like 50+

she teach english but dont know any hebrue i want to start talking with her

i think i want to help the student from a diffrent countrys to leran hebreu ill do it for free i think it called be fan

im going to nap a little ill be here soon

i need to work tomarrow from 7 until 2 now its almost 12 at night


----------



## Jesskaa

i miss him so muchh, i usally talk to him like everyday and with the snow

its just awful! i miss school too, i miss my friends.

gosh.

thats cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you can call him on the pone

to ask whats up

ill be here in 2 hours


----------



## han

hey guys whats going on?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Everyone


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont have his number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

sorry


----------



## Tinkerbella

lol that vid is so funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

Ask him his MSN! Or any other instant messenger , it helps a lot (plus, it doesn't spend a lot of money)


----------



## TylerD

Well im bored and tired worked from 7 to 4 lol I want to go to bed and prob will within the next 3 hrs,.


----------



## jjones

Funny video


----------



## michal_cohen

same here its 03:12

i woked every hour to speak with you but missed you again

oh well

im going to sleep again

i have 8 hours to work today

its 00:30 at night and im so bored

i desidead that ill find a soul mate but not a lover i dont see myself in love right now

is it make sense?

the guy i met said that his ex calld him and he thinking t get back to her and he need time to think her or i

ha said he want some space to think

i wanred to tell him that we can be friends

but if he wont offer it himself soon

(he didnt call me a day and a half)

he wont desrave me as a friend eiter


----------



## michal_cohen

where you ppl at

no one post here all day

its 03:58 in here no work today

haaaaaaaa

but i cant sleep

miss talking with you all


----------



## Kathy

Hi hun..I'm here! How are you doing?


----------



## Jesskaa

i need to sneeze really bad!


----------



## han

hey everyone.. im bored


----------



## Kathy

Me too! What's up with that anyway? lol...


----------



## michal_cohen

im bored too

my ex is here but he sleeping

he its 5 at the morning

i just wanted some one to speak with

but he still thinking that we will be back toghter altho i told him like a million time that we wont

he is like a friend like a girl

well we were toghter almost 9 years


----------



## han

hi michal, me and my husband been together 9 years almost 10


----------



## michal_cohen

and you still get along?

me and my ex got so many isuse i cant even count them

he his a nice person as a friend

but i dont feel for me anything in time he become a family

i cant even hold his hand blha


----------



## Shelley

Pretty soon I will never have to see a professional to get my eyebrows fixed. This little 'monster' enjoys grooming my eyebrows and even my hair. My hair is usually messed up afterwards from him walking all over my head, lol. He just finished grooming me, I guess I have the slightly spike, static look going on, he needs more lessons.


----------



## michal_cohen

haaha

he is so cute


----------



## Shelley

If I am going out I lock him in his cage because guaranteed my hair will not look the same when I leave the house. He also has an affinity for paper towel, he gets all excited and wants to bite it.


----------



## Kathy

Ha ha...cute pic Shelley!

Michal, so your ex came over to talk and then fell asleep!??!! LOL... At least he's still there for you as a friend.


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

does he reacat like this near ppl other ppl too?


----------



## Shelley

He is not too scared of others and will sometimes land on their heads, but usually doesn't groom them, maybe in time he would. I keep him locked in if others don't like him flying around.

He is a major camera hog, loves the camera, gets all excited. Budgies/Parakeets are part of the parrot family and the smallest out of the parrot group. Here is another pic I just took.


----------



## michal_cohen

no i asked him to stay for the weekend i had such a bad week so i needed somene to talk to

its 6 at the morning so he still sleeping

i cant sleep in thos hours cus useally i get ready to work in thos hours

and i love to be here as much as i can

i was so tired lately so i wasnt here

i missed all of you

he is such a cutie

did you tought to bring him a female?


----------



## Shelley

I did have a female budgie for 7 years, her name is Joey, she was Ember's companion, but she passed away in April 2006, so now he has bonded with me. I found a photo of Joey..






I'm heading off to bed now, been a long day. Have a goodnight everyone!


----------



## Jesskaa

i just got back from the store!

&amp; i`m totally filled with candy for tomorrow.

OFF TO POST!


----------



## Kathy

Night all!


----------



## michal_cohen

:s that too bad maybe you should buy him another one

good night everyone


----------



## SherryAnn

I wanted to read this thread but there is just no way to get through all 220 pages! So I will just add this senseless post to keep it going.


----------



## tadzio79

that's awesome Han! I've been with my hubby for 11 years now (almost 6 years married).

awww he's so adorable!!!

teehee, I lost track of this thread long time ago, but still post every once in a while. :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m probably on almost every thread of this page atleast Once, or more.

haha.

I`m going to mall &amp; movies today. but I`m also sick so i`m loading up medicine i have a dance this friday, i cannot be sick!


----------



## michal_cohen

i read all the thread today its was fan


----------



## AnnaBelle

I just got up a few minutes ago. We are thinking about taking my nephew to the circus today, but it's snowing, so I don't know about that yet.

Shelley, your little bird is so adorable!!! Joey was beautiful too. Maybe Ember needs another companion.


----------



## tadzio79

Aww I'm sorry hon! I hope you feel better soon!

Will you be dancing with "the boy"? hehehehe :laughing:


----------



## han

hey girls! how is your day


----------



## Sirvinya

Aww, your birds are so cute!

I just rewrote my profile :rotfl:


----------



## Sarah84

never posted in this thread, so thought it was about time i did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya

Whooo!!! That was your 5000th post!


----------



## Sarah84

At last, though my names still purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*goes off to look at Beckys new profile*


----------



## bluebird26

Congratulations Sarah, you're now in the Elite Club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake

I can't wait to get into the Elite Club!! Will it ever happen? LOL


----------



## bluebird26

You're not that far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not that excited to reach my 5,000 because there are not extra "rewards"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> except the nickname color changes. I must be boring, lol


----------



## han

i want in the Elite too.


----------



## Jesskaa

same here.


----------



## Charisma

Those look cool, is the 1st a real pic?


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to go to work soon but i dont wanna....

my bf if you can call him that will be there i need to pass him to go to work

3 days ago he told me that he knowes that him a jerk

and he thinking if to be with me or to return his ex

i was upset cus if he really need to think i dont need him

i calld him yestrday and told him that she knowes him better then me (they were toghter like a year) and he should be with her and we will be friends

but he said no i still need to think

what the hell he need to think about

he really acting like a drama queen

and he dont sher with me his feeling

anyway i told him i will pass you today and say hi thats all

i will no call you or pass next to you after work

(today his sunday and he had shipt at night so im going to see him now)

all the other days he work from 7 until 3 and im from 6 until 10 or 2 so i can go out from another building

i told him when you feel that you miss me know you love me

when you be with her and think about me you know what you should do

i know im waisting my time but i kinda likes him well sometimes

i know he been hurt and affried to be hurt again

if he will hurt my feeling again i will say goodbye and i wont even will see him as a friend


----------



## PerfectMistake

I tried a new beverage today (it's alcoholic - but I rarely drink) called "Mike's Hard Berry". YUM! It's like raspberry kool-aid!


----------



## bluebird26

Those are dangerous, lol I could keep on drinking more and more because of the sweet taste yum!


----------



## Lia

I'm listen to such a beautiful brazilian song named Todo Amor que houver nessa vida (All love that exist in this life). If i'm not mistaken i translated that lyric once and posted. but i don't remember when


----------



## Jesskaa

I have Keith Urban 'stupid boy' stuck in my head.

ALL DAYYY,.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

woohoo! congrats sarah, I wish I could be in Elite club, but that's going to take a long time, lol!

OMG, I LOVE Mike's hard berry! the apple one is pretty good too. :laughing:


----------



## han

michal, i dont know how long you been seeing this guy at work.. but some people dont fall in love overnight ,it takes time.. some things you cant rush so try to not be to sensitive and needy that some times pushes people away.. im not trying to sound harsh but i want things to work out for you in your love life, some times its not always how we feel but how the ones we care about feel too.. love is being patient and not controling.. so if he needs a lil time and space dont take it to serious, let it work it self out.


----------



## Lia

Lyrics session , haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's see if i manage to translate the song accuratedly

Disclaimer: the song itself is very complicated to translate because of the expressions used in portuguese and also because it's an elaborated song. I'll try my best

Todo amor que houver nessa vida - Cazuza

_All love that exist in life - Cazuza_

Eu quero a sorte de um amor tranqÃ¼ilo

_I want the luck of having a peaceful love_

Com sabor de fruta mordida

_That tastes like bitten fruit_

NÃ³s na batida, no embalo da rede (that's a rather difficult line to translate, since i don't know how rede is called in english - you know those things that people lay around on summer that are hanging generally between 2 poles or palm trees?)

_We on the move, on the (?)_

Matando a sede na saliva

_That line i don't know how to translate, but it means that they're making out, haha. It's like saciating the thirsty feeling with each one's saliva :kopfkratz: _

Ser teu pÃ£o, ser tua comida

_To be your bread, your food_

Todo amor que houver nessa vida

_All love that exists in life_

E algum trocado pra dar garantia

_And some pocket money for warranty_

E ser artista no nosso convÃ­vio

_And to be an artist on our daily life_

Pelo inferno e cÃ©u de todo dia

_For everyday's hell and heaven_

Pra poesia que a gente nÃ£o vive

_To the poetry that we don't live_

Transformar o tÃ©dio em melodia

_Transform boredom into melody_

Ser teu pÃ£o, ser tua comida

_To be your bread, your food_

Todo amor que houver nessa vida

_All love that exists in life_

E algum veneno antimonotonia

_And some antimonotony poison_

E se eu achar a tua fonte escondida

_And if i find your hidden fountain_

Te alcanÃ§o em cheio o mel e a ferida

_I'll reach you right on the spot, the honey and the scar - that line isn't very clear to me... so it really sounds strange_

E o corpo inteiro como um furacÃ£o

_And the entire body like an hurricane_

Boca, nuca, mÃ£o e a tua mente nÃ£o

_Mouth, nape of the neck (doesn't sound very romantic in english, lol) hand and not your mind _

Ser teu pÃ£o, ser tua comida

_To be your bread, your food_

Todo amor que houver nessa vida

_All love that exists in life_

E algum remÃ©dio que me dÃª alegria

_And some medicine that bring me happiness_

Complicated, huh?


----------



## TylerD

Well decided to drop by for a few seconds hehe on my way to a party cuz I got today and tomorrrow off whoooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just waiting around for a few mins.....


----------



## han

what lyrics is that..lol


----------



## Lia

It sounds really strange in english. Now i'm just adding some songs to my mp3 player and then i'm going to sleep, it's already very late here


----------



## Jesskaa

hola. I`m thrilled my fav. tv show is on once again! same episodes but who cares!


----------



## PerfectMistake

What show Jessica?


----------



## Jesskaa

DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER. :laughing:

oh my talk about obsession.

lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

well this guy was the one who want to be in the middle of the realnsenship befor we srarted

we meet today and he said we cant be friends cus im attrective to you

but we cant be lovers cus i need time to think maybe ill return to my ex

but if you really likes me we can meet just for sex

i was so upset and told him that he dont desrave me even for a friend


----------



## han

oh, i see.. forget him. he only wants to use you for sex and cheat on her while he is doing it.. sounds like a creep.. i now understand why you dont want to be his friend. i give him credit though for being honest and not playing head games.. sorry michal


----------



## PerfectMistake

Ohhh nice - I love that show! And Cops...I am OBSESSED with Cops!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, me too. I like all those kind of shows.


----------



## han

im a profile whore today checking things out.. i stalk yours and left you a comment... now off to my next victim..hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

ohh what a great crime to be a victim of! lol.


----------



## TylerD

Yay im sitting here on the comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good times lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

I`m sitting chomping away on chinese food that i begged my mom for.


----------



## Saje

Im doing case briefs and research summaries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay me.


----------



## Shelley

I just came home from grocery shopping.


----------



## TylerD

Yuck I cant think about food Jess hahaha.... but im glad your likeing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a bit of a hangover food is making me sick, but I have been crazy thirsty though.

Shelley that sounds boring lol, unles you like grocerie shopping.... I find it rather boring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Yeah it was sort of boring, but Superstore was packed. Sometimes I call it 'Stupidstore' I ended up buying some Alaskan King Crab Legs for supper, my first time cooking crab legs. I love seafood! Yum!

I have to cut down my time on the computer. I think the nerve compression in my arm is coming back, same symptoms. I have to go for another nerve conduction test, and if it is bad enough will need surgery again, ugh.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha I dont go to superstore much only when my friends go, but it has like everything lol but it does get very panked... I tend to notice there is alot of good looking older people that go there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Girls) Not guys... I mean the guys may be good looking but i dunno I dont pay attention to them much. Anyways Im rambling lol....

I hope you dont need surgery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it might be best if its really bothering you


----------



## Shelley

LOL! Cruising for the old ones.

Well I already had two surgeries on my arm and if I need another one will go for it. I get buzzing/pulsating sensations in the palm of my hand below my little/ring finger, weird at times. They think the compression came back or in a different spot. I likely won't be able to have the test until late June/July 2007 because I'm on a waiting list and they haven't looked at the doctor referal yet. Only two places in the city that do this test, long waiting times.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

will, you'd be glad to love i loved my orange chicken that was nice and spicy and the fried rice that came along with it.. and that egg rolllll yummy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cynthaz

Try swapping your mouse to your other hand (i.e. use it left handed). This totally solved my shoulder pain problems.


----------



## Jesskaa

you stare the old people?


----------



## TylerD

Wow.... I hate those long waits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like those damn dermatologists lol... Well good luck I hope its nothing to serious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Jess im glad you liked that but that still isnt sounding to appealing tome lol... I do like Rice tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like stir fry or what ever.

Lol stare?? Like look at??? weell if they are good looking I do haha but its not like a weird stare its like hey shes hot then walk away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

LOL! Yes stare, look at.

I have never been to a dermatologist. How long do you have to wait for an appt? I am tempted to go to another Province to have the test done. Manitoba Health will cover the test cost in another Province as long as it is done in Hospital. Who knows, I may have to wait just as long elsewhere.

Well the problem isn't life threatening, but overtime the nerve can die from compression, but it takes awhile for that to happen.


----------



## TylerD

For a derm appointment here it takes 3 months.

Ya well you could call another hospital or something and ask but ya it might take just as long but never hurts to check.


----------



## Jesskaa

ew, god. STIR FRY. i hate that stuff my mom used to cook it EVERDAY now i ate it so much, i'd rather eat bugs before i ever shove that in my mouth again. as you see, i hate stir fry.

LMAO. that has to be the funniest thing i have read all day.

i wasen't really talking about, i was kidding with you because you said you saw a lot of nice looking older people. LOL.


----------



## TylerD

Stir fry is good dont make fun of it lol.

Im confussed now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bottom line is there is alot of milfs in the worldd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

no it is not. but i will stop.

lol, nevermind i wont explain it because i`ll get confused.

I go to the derm tomorrow, and i think i`m _FINALLLY _getting on accutane.


----------



## daer0n

What's up with this sign? :kopfkratz: lol


----------



## Shelley

LOL! :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa

looks like a sign some guy would love to have on his dooor.

looool.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i need chapstick.


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo for accutane.

Thats a funny sign lmao i should have that on my bedroom haha.


----------



## daer0n

LOL!!

i guess :rotfl:

ROFL!


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL. :rotfl:


----------



## daer0n

this one cracks me up lol!

poor golf players...






oh wait a min, it says except players lol


----------



## TylerD

Hahahaha, thats a good one..... Where are you finding all of these lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha/


----------



## TylerD

Lol ya i was wondering why you said poor golf player shaha.


----------



## daer0n

Lol

i was just searching for "funny" on the internet cause im super bored lol

that is what i ended up finding :add_wegbrech:


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha... oh well then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cool haha.....

You know whats funnyi was watching a movie called the fan the other day and this lady was tryi ng to get an interview with one of the baseball players (Wesley snipes) And his manager says to her he would rather have his penis nailed to a burning building before talking to you lol....thats funny right??? Lol well it hink its funny, but the far thought of that brings me pain ouch,.


----------



## daer0n

Cute puppy toy lol...


----------



## han

i guess im not tresspassing then i got big fake ones:rotfl:


----------



## daer0n

Hahahahahahaha you're funny :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, han.


----------



## TylerD

You have fake boobs :| ?!?!?! When did this happen??? Why was I not paged when this happened lol jk but seriously whats the deal with that.


----------



## Jesskaa

ohmy.,


----------



## TylerD

Awwwe my first fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

lol! How about this one..


----------



## daer0n

And here is the guy that put that boob sign up lol






LOL!!

lets go have supper there :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.


----------



## daer0n

:kopfkratz: Veery smart guy ...verry smart


----------



## TylerD

Hahahahah..... whoever comes up with these pics lol must have a low life lmao but I appreciate him more then anyone.


----------



## daer0n

LOL!!!

Too much time in their hands...hands? lol:rotfl:


----------



## han

lol.. i have had them for 9 years.. i want new bigger ones:rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha... Well whoever creates these must  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well Han I did not know this.... that is shocking... I dont want big boobs that would be a flat out bad look for me...

But i gotta go by everyone thanks for the laughs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

See ya Tyler!


----------



## han

:rotfl:


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone! hope y'all are having a wonderful weekend!

LMAO!!! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## daer0n

Lol

Hi!

well, mine is great but also boring, just great cause my hubby gets to be home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

boring cause i have nothing to do, and there is nothing good on tV, meeeh -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

seriously? are they like HUGE?

LMAO, i just realized how seriously personal my questions were han, sorry.


----------



## daer0n

LOL

i wouldn't mind fake boobs, but my husband doesnt like fake boobs....and they go sooooooooo little when i lose weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

i dont think i'll need them. I wouldn't want them personally, i hate anything that involes the opening of my skin.

but for the ladies who want them, they're men are lucky too. LOL.

my mom says my body is really odd because i`m really short and everything else is big. And its odd, to have your mother tell you that. seriously.


----------



## daer0n

Lucky you, my boobs have never been big...my legs are though lol and i hate it!

I'm really short too, the only odd thing about me ( i think ) is that my legs are way too big....uh, i think :kopfkratz:

I'm 5'4"

how tall are you Jess? :tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m 5'0ft. well your pretty short then too for an adult. But i`m like the shortest kid in all my classes and everybody can see over my head and its hiliarious.

lol, do you have like really big leg muscles?


----------



## daer0n

It's genetic, my mom has big legs too, my sister oh my, she has the biggest legs in all my family lol

i wish they were muscles though, they are just big lol

not like fat big haha, but just big...mind you, they got super skinny when i lost weight the last time..before my pregnancy, augh i miss my non prego clothes! :scared:


----------



## han

no there not 'HUGE i wanted them bigger and the doc said no im not gonna make you look like a freak..lol i have C i want D.. IS THAT ASKING TOO MUCH:rotfl: im pettite though so it migh be to much


----------



## daer0n

Oh my, mine are pretty big right now lol

but that is just cause i am breastfeeding, and i get too much back pain, cause i am not used to them being so big.

You dont get back pain from them being big? :tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL, i`m over here thinking pornstar.. like Anna nicole size.


----------



## daer0n

HAHAHAHAHA :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. i love most of things i got by Genetics.


----------



## daer0n

Well, me too, except my legs when i am not skinny and my boobs cause they get tiny, everything else i juuuust fine! lol

oh well

man i am so bored, and tv sucks right now :sleepyhead:


----------



## han

dont you just love your boobs when your breastfeeding..hehe with my implants i went to a dd when i was pregnant and hubby was horny all the time(close your ears jess) but no my back dont hurt


----------



## daer0n

LMAO!!

whats with the guys getting all horny with boobs?...

i have always wondered why the obsession lol


----------



## Lia

I have big legs too! And large hips (and big booty?) ... But here in brazil the guys love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

:jawsdown:


----------



## daer0n

Lol

jawdropping hey?

lol

meh, i gotta go guys, my daughter and my hubby are here

Have a great time!

:laughing:

Hm..here guys dont dig it too much...

mind you, women here have no hips...

anywho, gotta go, see ya later guys!


----------



## Jesskaa

byebyeeee :cowboy:


----------



## Lia

Adios! Here's the land of the buttock ... There's a plastic surgeon that in international meetings is presented as Dr Brazilian Buttock, since he's the "master" of making beautiful looking bootys


----------



## Jesskaa

does he have a nice looking one?


----------



## han

really, i dont think i would want butt implants that would feel to weird


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd rather not sit down on some fake like that, it would kinda of creep me out to the point i'd never sit.


----------



## han

lol. what if a guy grab your butt and was like wtf are you on steriods..hahaha


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

It would be odd to tell somebody my butt was fake.


----------



## han

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

it would just be odd to me, like if you were in the club dancing and some guy goes "hey thats nice!" you know meaning your bottom, and then you'd hafta go "yea the surgeon sure did GOOD, right?"

my.


----------



## han

haha..yeah.. it would be really odd if one of them deflated and you had one bigger than the other..lol


----------



## hartocute

Scary!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

lmao, it would.


----------



## michal_cohen

i keep missing tyler

i didnt talked with him like a month i think


----------



## Lia

I don't know , really... :add_wegbrech::add_wegbrech::add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

i had a nice day at work

they hire my best friend again

so im happy


----------



## yourleoqueen

Bibbity bobbity boo


----------



## bluebird26

ribbit!


----------



## michal_cohen

:s my troth so hurt

its started yestrday ui think that i wont able to talk

i even didnt try its hurt soooooooooo much

i wont be here later my brother at home and my ex too


----------



## han

hey michal, you say your throat hurts.. hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sirvinya

Hope you feel better soon Michal! :handkuss:


----------



## Jinjer

i have a major headache


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry Michal and Jinjer, hope you guys feel better soon!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a rising optical nerve.

and accutane is like so hard to get.

seriously, were having such problems with the people.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you so much


----------



## Shelley

Michal and Jinjer, hope you are feeling better soon!

I'm coloring right now, ha ha. Actually I am filling in a hand diagram to show the doctor. I found one on this website, and printed it.

Gorge Medical - The Hand Pain Diagram


----------



## TylerD

Why did a bunch of posts get deleted??? I just made like 2 posats on here and they arent here anymore?????


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!


----------



## han

Hey annabelle.. where you been girl

i told you before your thread has ghost.. a pist off one


----------



## Jesskaa

Hi.

I can't stay on long.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

Hi jess, you got to get ready for bed so you can go to school? im gonna jump off too and watch a lil tv and pass out myself.


----------



## Jesskaa

pretty much han.

Also, the eye doctor told me stay off the comp for awhile.

:[

so, yeah.


----------



## tadzio79

man, everyone went to bed!

well, I'm sitting here frustrated because I was expecting my MAC order to be delivered by UPS today (according to the website), and I was so excited to get it, but it was never delivered. The website says it's still in transit -ON TIME!

how can it be on time if it was supposed to be delivered by 7pm today and it's now almost 8PM? Arrrggghhh!!!! :scream3:

Has anyone had trouble with UPS? I hope I get it tomorrow. It supposedly arrived at the UPS center (about 12 miles from my house) at 6 something AM today. :kopfkratz:


----------



## TylerD

Are we not able to post videos anymore??? I tried to post a clip of this guy dancing twice and it got deleted.


----------



## daer0n

Huh?

You should make a new thread about this maybe?

that's weird :kopfkratz:


----------



## PerfectMistake

I didn't know there was a problem - maybe you can PM a mod and they can let you know what's going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

If that is the same one that you posted on the "What's your favorite candy" thread, it is still there, i see it


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Everyone!! I haven't been on here in 3 days, but it felt like forever, lol. I was so busy this past weekend that I didn't have time to even log on real quick!! Friday night I went neon bowling, Saturday I bought house stuff for the new house I'm moving into and then Saturday night went to see Ghostrider, Sunday I painted the house all day and didn't get home til 6am, so Monday I slept til 4pm then hung out with my friends and went hottubbing that night.


----------



## yourleoqueen

Once upon a time....


----------



## lovelyarsenic

there was a girl...


----------



## daer0n

that had to go watch Oprah

lol..


----------



## lovelyarsenic

but to her dismay...


----------



## Jessie_

... she forgot her...


----------



## lovelyarsenic

bag of popcorn in the microwave.


----------



## TylerD

I dunno about the posts maybe I accidentally posted it in another thread.


----------



## han

sure your doing it right^^ T


----------



## daer0n

I saw it on that thread, i think you probably posted there accidentally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Ya probably lol, I was tired and prob just did it to the closest thread haha jk.... Anyways im hungry and were having pork for supper (YUCK) So im just gonna eat the bare minimum and eat at my friends later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im so clever.

Actually i just looked through my posts and saw my post did get deleted... I remember now posting a video on my thread and it was gone twice...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Oh,...weird =S

Enjoy dinner at your friends place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

My agony with UPS continues... dang it, I want my Golder's Green piggy!!!

it's almost 4pm now and no luck with the package yet, but they supposedly deliver to residential areas until 7pm, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TylerD

I Am So Damn Bored!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dods460

hey Tyler cool card trick in you profile.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes you did i saw it in a thread calld what is your pavorit candy or something

and i didnt understent

dam i miss this thread and all of you

im so busy in here i dont have time to breth yestrday i didnt felt good i returned from work at 4 afternon and slept until 5 at the morning

im still tired haha


----------



## PerfectMistake

Lalala work is boooring today!


----------



## daer0n

Booored too, meh, im going to bed -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great sleep


----------



## PerfectMistake

Going to bed? Isn't it almost 9AM for you as well? LOL!


----------



## daer0n

hahaha, i couldnt go to bed anyway, my daughter wanted to eat something, yeah i wake up at 5:30 am to make my hubby some lunch for work and then i go back to bed lol

it's only 8 am here =P


----------



## PerfectMistake

Oh - I wasn't sure what part of Canada you were in! I have to wake at 6 to start getting ready for work and stuff - so I know how you feel!


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i woke up at 4 am today =S the baby wanted to eat so i HAD to, i was sooo sleepy i didnt even want to feed him lol

So i have been awake since 4 am, that is why i wanted to go to bed haha


----------



## PerfectMistake

Ohhh Yuck!! I am so glad Evan sleeps untill I have to wake him up - it's very nice LOL!


----------



## daer0n

Hahaha i bet it is! I still have a long way to go with the baby, he is only a month old 

oops, my daughter just fell asleep beside me lol

i'm gonna go have a nap now, have a good day! =P


----------



## PerfectMistake

Awww I miss when evan was that young  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a good day!!


----------



## han

hey ladies,im bored too


----------



## ChantelleNicole

Hi Everyone!

Just found this today:







Anyone ready to drop $38 on light up lip gloss?


----------



## PerfectMistake

There is no way I would spend that much!! That is just crazy!


----------



## Lia

I'm bored bored bored... Here we're in a middle of a big holiday, there's nothing to do, the guy i like is far away and only comes back on sunday, and iwant ice-cream...

Maybe i should go to the gym.


----------



## bluebird26

Carnivals? Is it ending this week?


----------



## tadzio79

holy crap! no i don't think I'd spend that much on l/g! no way!!!

I'm kinda tired and bored too today... on a happier note, my UPS package came at 6:45pm yesterday evening, so I was excited about that one, lol! :rockwoot:


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Mmmm blahhh, I am soooo unbelievably tired today...I am so going to have to sleep when I get off of work...


----------



## PerfectMistake

What holiday is is Lia?


----------



## daer0n

Woot!, that is waaay too expensive :kopfkratz:


----------



## michal_cohen

im so upset i got my sellery today and after bills and stuff i only have like 90$

so i wanted to pamper myself today i worked the all month without buying myself anything

anyway yestrday i went to the mall with my brother gf and i invited her for a meal an eyeshadow and some snackes

we were sopuos to go allso today (i got the sellery today) and i calld her a few minutes befor she was sopuos to be here and she said that she tored :s im so upset cus yestrday i spent all my money on her nd she promised me that we will meet today

i was tired too but i didnt went to sleep becuse of her i dont understend why she didnt call and told me

:scared:


----------



## daer0n

A lil bit ungrateful and incosiderate from her part i think :sleepyhead:


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry Michal, that really sucks!

so she was supposed to take you out and get you stuff today?

the least she could have done is to let you know she can't make it!!! argh!


----------



## michal_cohen

actually i wanted to buy myself some shoes i saw yestrday

and i wanted to invited her to eat and to buy her more stuff

cus i dont like to buy just for me

i dont like when ppl spend money on me i feel giltuy but when i spend on others i feel good

wierd ha?


----------



## daer0n

Well, i'd say don't feel guilty, you have to know that you deserve it if they do, otherwise they wouldnt be doing it if they didnt think you deserved it, and the more that you think that you dont the more that people will treat you as if you don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you right :tocktock:


----------



## daer0n

I have to go to work out and i don't want to lol

i feel too lazy! but i have to :sleepyhead:


----------



## TylerD

Long day of work Im going to sleep lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Its only like 5 your time tyler, lol.


----------



## daer0n

Im sooo bored, i think i am going to change my profile again LOL

which is what i do when i get too bored, i have read almost all the threads already and i have nothing else to do

Im watching Rachael Ray, she's making pizza and i am getting hungry!!


----------



## Lia

I'm tired... Had a lot of classes today (and 3 of them about pain!)... But i'm happy, received news from my guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe he'll enter msn today... i'm starting to miss him... That's not very good.

A song to ilustrate my feelings:

Corinne Bailey Rae - Trouble sleeping

It's late and I'm feeling so tired

Having trouble sleeping

This constant compromise

Between thinking and breathing

Could it be I'm suffering

Because I'll never give in

Won't say that I'm falling in love

Tell me I don't see myself

Couldn't I blame something else

Don't say I'm falling in love

Some kind of therapy

Is all I need

Please believe me

Some instant remedy

That can cure me completely

Could it be I'm suffering

Because I'll never give in

Won't say that I'm falling in love

Tell me I don't see myself

Couldn't I blame something else

Don't say I'm falling in love

Cause I've been there before

It's not enough

So nobody say it

Don't even say it

I got my eyes shut

Whoah, no

Whoah, no, no, no

Could it be I'm suffering

Because I'll never give in

Won't say that I'm falling in love

Tell me I don't see myself

Couldn't I blame something else

Don't say I'm falling in love

Don't say that I'm falling in love

Don't say that I'm falling in love

Don't say that I'm falling in love

Don't say that I'm falling in love


----------



## daer0n

Ok, i won't say you are lol

j/k

So are you getting excited to hear about him?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want to change my profile again but i am soo lazy lol and hungry :tocktock: i hope my hubby brings home some supper :moa:


----------



## AprilRayne

You can work out already? Has it been three months already or are just feeling good enough to do it?? I wish I was as motivated as you are. It's gonna take me forever to get in shape after I have this baby.


----------



## daer0n

No, it hasnt been three months yet but, i feel pretty good, so i decided to start working out, last time i started when my daughter was three months old, but now, i really couldnt wait, but i am only doing Tae Bo, which is cardio, and i will start doing pilates in another two weeks maybe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Why is it going to take you forever to get in shape after you have your baby? you think you have gained too much weight?


----------



## AprilRayne

I've only gained four lbs so far, but I had some weight to lose before I even got pregnant so, I'm just thinking of the weight I'm gonna gain on top of the weight I already needed to lose! It's not gonna be pretty!! LOL I hope I can be as motivated as you are. That's awesome that you're feeling good enough to work out!!


----------



## daer0n

You know what my motivation is? lol

i look at my before pregnant pics and it's just depressing lol i was sooooooo skinny i can hardly believe how skinny i was.

I know, it has only been a month, but, i get soo desperate, and i seem to be losing weight quite fast but still :scared:

I just want to be able to wear my skinny clothes again T_T


----------



## PerfectMistake

I know!! I miss my little body  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

it's been raining all day today. it's kinda nice i guess, since we don't get much weather changes here, lol


----------



## daer0n

It's snowing here :tocktock:


----------



## tadzio79

I'm such a loser when it comes to weather, snow is nice but I can't handle it! lol!


----------



## daer0n

I still like it even though it gets too cold in here

i dont miss the weather from mexico, i dont like it when it gets too hot :sleepyhead:

maaan i am booored, i cant wait till my hubby gets home, i juust hope he brings home some supper! lol i dont wanna cook :kopfkratz:


----------



## Shelley

We had snow last night and more coming tomorrow. :sleepyhead:

All this talk about exercise is making me hungry. So hungry in fact, that I have a big bag of sour cream n' onion potato chips in front of me. I hate pms, it drives me to eat anything salty. This bag will be a goner.:vogel:

I have to go, those chips are calling my name. I will be back on later.


----------



## daer0n

Lol, when i get pms i feel like eating hot stuff, so noo good at all, i know how you feel :tocktock:


----------



## Shelley

So you like eating spicy stuff? I turn into a human eating machine, anything salty, fried or chocolate has my name written all over it. Right now I feel like the Goodyear Blimp.

Well those darn chips are calling for me, have to go, but will be back on later.


----------



## daer0n

See ya! gotta go too, hubby will be getting home soon


----------



## TylerD

Haha ya it was I was going to rest but my friend came over and we ended up going out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well its probably better now I can sleep tonight but I have sat and sun off whoooooooooo PARTAY lol jk Im going to a friends funeral this weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its going to be sad.. Oh well Sat night after we will all party lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jk....maybe......


----------



## michal_cohen

:s that to bad

its 05:22 in here

my brother got a new job and most of the time his here

like right now so i cant be here so opten :s

no work today or tomarrow so i guss ill sleep a little bit more and go to clean the house i got a chance cus my dad going to work at 7

why everytime im in this thread im alone ?

why why why?

jk


----------



## Kathy

Hi Michal! You're not alone! LOL...


----------



## daer0n

Lol

aww michal, i guess its cause when we are here you;re sleeping :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

no i was here at 5:21 at the morning and in 3 at night


----------



## Lia

Carnaval - it's like Mardi Gras, but happier; theorically, it lasts 2 days (Monday, Tuesday) and then on Wednesday it's the Ashes day, but now it takes from Saturday till Wednesday morning. And there are places that start Carnaval on Wednesday (of the week before the Ashes day)

So people party a lot, get drunk and have fun dancing samba or axÃ© .


----------



## Lia

:laughing: Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe i'm starting to miss him. But he sent me a SMS telling me he'll be online on MSN today . I'm happy happy

Gotta go study right now, because the subjects won't enter my brain by themselves.

EDIT&gt; aww , my posts wont merge by themselves anymore...


----------



## claire20a

I am sick today, off work and sitting on the couch with my laptop watching ANTM...


----------



## tadzio79

I'm running errands today... actually, going over to my mom's to do her laundry, lol! Don't really know how it happened, but the ceiling in her bedroom started to leak last nite and it's a mess in there (she just called me). Stupid apartment, their bathroom ceiling leaked too not too long ago! I'll probably be a good daughter and clean up the place a bit for them.

aww I'm sorry Michal, I wish I was online when you were! :huggies:


----------



## PerfectMistake

I have a busy day of work!!

Has anyone ever had to do Certified mail with a return receipt?? You know annoying and long it takes?? Yeah - Had to do that 32 times LOL!


----------



## michal_cohen

tomarrow ill be 1 year on mut


----------



## AprilRayne

I've never had to do that! Sounds like a pain! Is that for your job? Did I read that you just got a new job, or am I going crazy??


----------



## Sirvinya

Congrats Michal!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Yeah - I did about 3 weeks ago.

You have to fill out their address on 2 forms, your address on 1 form, tear and stick 3 things...and over again 32 times haha. Wayy annoying.


----------



## michal_cohen

good morning

haha its night in your place

its 05:05 in here finally i slept well

but i still feels bad

i dont know i have a virus i guss

my head hurts and my stomack and sometimes my bonds in the stomak area

dont know what it is


----------



## KatJ

anyone up in mut land?


----------



## AprilRayne

What a pain! Is that for a collections office or something? I got one once in the mail for paying my storage unit late! Oopsy!!


----------



## Lia

Just stopping by to say hello? And tell about some news: here it's going to start to rain AGAIN (meh), and i finally talked with the guy today. He sent me some photos of him (too cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), but he's already offline

So, my day is being great... What about yours?


----------



## daer0n

That is great to hear Lia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my day is pretty good, except that, i worked out too hard yesterday and i woke up dizzy today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so i will rest today and on sunday as well.


----------



## bluebird26

It's raining and I'm wearing non water proof mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just going to have to go home after I finish work. I was planning to go shopping


----------



## Lia

I was planning today to go to the pool... But it rained and i spent the afternoon sleeping... Now i'm drinking a hot chocolate, listening to music, reading Mut and talking to the guy;


----------



## han

stop in to say hello..


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

hope everyone's having a great weekend!

I finally switched auto insurance today (goodbye Allstate, HELLO AAA!). we're going to be saving around $500+, with better coverage, so I have no complaints, hehe.

We finally got a bigger tank for our turley - a 10 gallon tank. He's been swimming around like there's no tomorrow, lol!

my kitty was so fascinated by the bigger tank too, she's going to be camping around the turtle all the time now!


----------



## bluebird26

I wanted to get some fish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but my husband said they are difficult to take care of, and we both work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but when I quit, I'll get a nice huge tank where my fishies can swim like crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry hon. I don't have much experience taking care of fishes, but I didn't think that they were too hard to take care of?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!

Sorry I haven't been around much lately! I've had a ton going on with school. Everyone's trying to cram their tests in before Spring Break. What fun! My Spring Break is in 5 days, and I can't wait! Maybe I can make Elite Club during that week! haha


----------



## PerfectMistake

HAHA! Glad to see you back for a sec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can imagine how busy you must be!!


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Alex!!

Did your package arrive okay?


----------



## TylerD

Wow havent been on in a couple days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just thought I would stop by haha.... Whats everyone up too??? Ive had a rough couple dayss but oh well.... Im just bored so I thoiught I would see who is on unfortanetly not to many  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I havent been on much lately either

or atleast when i have been, its just been to mosey around.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Well I hope everyone had a fun and safe weekend. Hopefully ya'll didnt get too drunk. Its been crappy here so nothing exciting happened.


----------



## TylerD

Ya same here Jess haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

I went to a dance.

it was lame me and my friend stuck around

and talked to our favorite teacher and his wife.

he's an intresting person, hahaha.

&amp; i got all dressed up and everything.

pathetic.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

When I was in school all the dances were lame I jus went to get outta the house.


----------



## TylerD

Awwe well atleast you did something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Something is better then nothing heh.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have never really been to a dance, like were you go out and buy a dress.

but i didn't have a date so i went all cheap. haha.

but, i looked nice.

True, very true.

:vogel:


----------



## TylerD

Wow its so weird seeing during the day around 70 to 80 people on and now there is like 20 haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

i know, its also like that at like 6am in the morning too.


----------



## Makeup-aholic

I like the last pic of the cards it looks like its in slow mo.


----------



## yourleoqueen

In a land far, far, away....


----------



## Shelley

Check out this cat video... MSN video


----------



## Lia

Aw , i'm sick today! I passed out this morning (and fell on the floor) and i'm feeling really crappy, with headache, fever and a really nasty stomach/guts ache.


----------



## AngelaGM

Too funny videos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow, that is one lazy cat. It didnt even care that it was being taped and didnt wanna know was going on.


----------



## Jesskaa

man, i`m so sick.


----------



## Goddess_Medea

Bored...almost 4am and I have to get ready for class in one hour.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know what i feel really


----------



## PerfectMistake

Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What kinda sick?


----------



## Jesskaa

stomach.. throat.

coughing.

pains

ohboyyyy.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Awww that does not sound like any fun!! Hope you get to feeling better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks.


----------



## daer0n

That's no good you're feeling so sick Jess, hope you feel better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is such a cute pic of you btw!


----------



## Jesskaa

thanksss.

my mother is making me go to school.. since i`m missing school on thursday.

golly gosh.

:]

but i made my teacher cookies with my friend, and now we hafta give them too him.


----------



## daer0n

Cookies, yum yum

that is nice of you to make cookies for the teacher, i bet he's gonna be pretty happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, shouldnt be too bad, at least you get to go out even though it's school lol

you wont be so bored from staying at home, and sick :tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

He will love them, hahaha.

It wont be that bad, we had a 2 hour delay so chop off 2 hours of school [yay]

and it just sucks when i cough because thats what makes my throat really hurt.

will i`m off to school, have a goood day guys!


----------



## daer0n

You too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry you're sick Jess, and it sucks you still have to go to school!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CellyCell

My boyfriend has a nice smile/butt. That is all.


----------



## Shelley

My socks smell like pickles. I was cleaning out the fridge and a jar of pickles toppled over and the juice came running out. I stepped in the juice. I changed my socks, but I still smell like pickles, yuck. :frown:


----------



## tadzio79

i have a bad headache today. wish it goes away, dang it!


----------



## daer0n

Lol

Jess would like the smell of your socks, she loves pickles :rotfl: j/k

Take a tylenol or an aspirin?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hope it gets better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf

me too, I woke up with it. Had to close my door at work b/c people shout so much, I knew it would make it worse.


----------



## PerfectMistake

I started to get one earlier - I couldn't see strait!

I think it's just a monday thing!


----------



## Lia

At least you didn't passed out like i did yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you feeling better? I'm still with a headache and a pain in my neck... And a little bit of a low blood pressure


----------



## daer0n

Whoa, everyone is feeling sick today :kopfkratz:

i have to go make supper, and i dont feel like it lol


----------



## han

funny you say this, i had a pain in my neck too, i think i pulled a muscle in my sleep :ill: when i was strectching i felt a burn and pain, next day i couldnt turn my head it felt like knots.. today its gone but i have a headache

where is annabelle i miss her..


----------



## Gwendela

Oy vey I had such a migraine today and it was not fun sitting through any of my classes. My Responding to Emergencies class actually had an open book test, what a shocker. One of the questions was what is the first indication of an open fracture. The first thing that popped into my head was me throwing up. :scared:

I don't know why, but people in my class tend to act like the teacher is a medical professional. Don't get me wrong he does an excellent job of teaching the class, but he is a coach, phys ed, and health teacher. One student told about a resident at the assisted living facility she works at and wanted to know what kind of seizure someone is having if they take off their clothes and run around. :kopfkratz: The teacher didn't want to answer, but she pressured him and he said a horny seizure. :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Lia

Haha, horny seizure is funny...


----------



## Gwendela

Especially when you hear it coming from an 85 year old man. LOL


----------



## PerfectMistake

Ohh!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hhahaha,

:brsh:


----------



## TylerD

Yaaaaaaaay.... i dunno just didnt know what els to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf

yeah I had a migraine last week, I had to leave work early, b/c I felt it coming on, and I couldnt go to work the next day b/c I couldnt see, everthing got blurry and I was throwing up all day. You feel like just stabbing a knife in your skull, b/c that wouldnt hurt as bad, but it wouldnt really help either, lol


----------



## TylerD

IM [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone want to take me out to supper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

I've got some peanut butter and some bread. I'll make you a pb sandwich. :glasses:

I totally understand the knife in the head thing. I think mine is caused by stress. I have oral surgery scheduled for this next week and I'm beyond terrified.


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just mail it to me thanks


----------



## Gwendela

No problem. Don't worry Tyler I don't have the tainted pb either. :laughing:


----------



## daer0n

Lol

milk and all included :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Tainted peanutbutter :S Yuck.... I can only imagine what that taste like... Do we have that crap in Canada??


----------



## daer0n

I am bored too


----------



## TylerD

> LolThat might get messy in the mail and I couldnt help but notice your display pic or pic under there saying this chic is individual...does that mean that you dont have split personalities???? Cuz thats good then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You know what I do when I get bored... I look at myself in the mirror and pretend im Nicholas cage and then I feel good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

> Yeah, that is why my avatar says, being normal is just crazy :add_wegbrech: or is it not?


----------



## TylerD

Im scarred  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

> When I was in high school my friend had a button that was white and had the word normal written on it, over that was the circle with a line through it. (Like you see on no smoking signs) It was perfect for our group as we weren't normal and we were proud of it!


----------



## daer0n

hahaha :add_wegbrech:

aww dont be scared!

there is nothing to be scared of







> Lol that must have been a cool shirt, i like shirts like that :brsh:
> like this one


----------



## Gwendela

LOL I love that shirt!


----------



## TylerD

Haha ok I wont be freaked out :S Ill be sleeping with a nightlight on though thats for sure... Anywho I gotta jet going out with some friends for a couple beer I shall speak to everyone later MUAHAHAHAH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAHA... sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im a failure.


----------



## daer0n

LOL

see ya, have a great time!

haha, yeah, love this one too =P


----------



## katana

Don't let this thread die.....So can we just randomly bring up what's on our minds here??

Whats everyone having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Annia

Scallops! Used white wine for white cream sauce and melted cheese.... aaaah so good. With a bottle of white wine. So tasty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana

Dam Annia.....that sounds soooo good!

(hold on gotta catch the drool LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I haven't had anything that nice sounding in a long time! I had greek.....but it made me feel a little ill after!

Invite me over next time, kay?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

Don't talk about yummy food! lol I have some stew but I feel like having Chinese right now.


----------



## Sirvinya

Ooooh, Chinese is good. Might get a take away at the weekend. Yummy.


----------



## Jesskaa

I went home early today.

they said i can't go to school tomorrow because the fever needs to be down

for 24hrs.

And, thursday i cant go to school because i have a doctors appointment.


----------



## Shelley

Sorry your not feeling well Jesskaa. Hope you feel better soon!

I am eating a really healthy supper:vogel: Hamburger and fries. :rotfl:


----------



## Gwendela

Jess I hope you feel better soon.

I had the best time in Nutrition class today. We talked about farts. Oh how I miss Lisa, she would have totally enjoyed the fart information.


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks guys.


----------



## daer0n

I am going crazy posting pictures of shoes! lol :add_wegbrech:

ack, and i have to start making supper soon, i woke up so late today, 2 p.m. the day seemed too short :tocktock:


----------



## Jesskaa

a 2p.m.?

geez, your as bad as a teenager! just kidding. lol.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Man, my whole body is just aching, and stuff.


----------



## TylerD

Sorry to hear that jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel stiff to haha just got off work, but relaxing now.


----------



## daer0n

LOL

i am!

just cause i have to wake up all night to feed the baby though...:10:


----------



## TylerD

I bet if you werent a rock star you would get more sleep.


----------



## daer0n

Hahaha, that is right!

how did you know? =P

:add_wegbrech:

If you weren't Arnold Schwartzeneger you wouldnt be so stiff right now man :tocktock:

j/k

:rotfl:


----------



## La_Mari

The Marine Corps commercial is on right now! I love watching it everytime!


----------



## michal_cohen

sorry i havent been here lately my brother have a new job so he sleeping here everynight so i can be here just on the afternon after work

i missed you all


----------



## daer0n

We miss you too Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i having such an tribell month maybe ill do a post about it

i want to get 6000 posts allready


----------



## kaelay

hey everyone, newbie here, i just joined, wanted to say hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

welcome im michal from israel

good day everyone im going to sleep i have less then 8 hours to sleep befor im going to work

thanks for your seporut

feel free to pm me didnt got any of thos lately


----------



## kaelay

nice meeting you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

since im just starting here and havent explored that much, could someone give me tips or something? for example, i found the site cause im trying to find tutorials on eye makeup. my friends and I got into bellydancing lessons and are going to be on theater on april, just trying to find some good tutorial so we can makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i am so lost with that many links all over the place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Ya this is a huge site, and ummmm.... youtube for tutorial videos haha or go to the tutorial section. We have videos here but you need a certian amount of posts to view them.

Arnold hey.......hmmmm.... Well Im not going to argue with you on that one haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jk.


----------



## daer0n

You can use the search engine to find tutorials, there are tons in here.

Welcome btw, i am from Mexico too!

Lol,

you're funny :rotfl:

Ack, i just worked out and omg, i feel good, but, sweaty lol


----------



## TylerD

YA working out will do that to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But atleast you feel good after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didnt work out today because I had today off... I only work out when I work which is every day lol but I needed a rest today anyway plus its snowing like absolute crazy and I didnt wanna walk to the gym cuz im lazy.

BTW If you wanna see a good movie then watch The Saint its great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I watched it today and it was good.


----------



## daer0n

The saint hey...i will look for it to download it, thanks for the rec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, it's snowing like crazy here too -sigh

good thing i dont have to go out lol


----------



## PerfectMistake

It's beautiful here in West Texas!! I wish it was snowing though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I am sick, y'all! It's no fun! My throat it getting worse and worse through out the day!


----------



## dixiewolf

The Saint is a good movie, I have seen it twice. It's in the 80's here, it's boiling. I am going to go to the grocery store now (which I hate). I dont really know why, maybe b/c I hate waiting in line, people blocking aisles with their carts, and I always forget something I need.


----------



## daer0n

Try drinking some lemon tea with honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that works pretty good


----------



## Jesskaa

I've lost my fever, for now I believe.

And I still have a really upset stomach.. And a cough and a semi sore throat &amp; a stuffy nose.

but, im still alive! ha.


----------



## daer0n

Lol, gosh, you got everything

good you dont have an upset stomach anymore, hey you can try that lemon tea too ;P


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes i do, haha.

I should check that out.


----------



## daer0n

I just finished ps'ing some pics for someone else, gawd its soo fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

this is one of my favorit movie its great


----------



## daer0n

Hm, i guess i really have to see it :brsh:


----------



## Leony

I see this thread is still alive lol.

Gosh, I couldn't breath through my nose! This flu is killing me.


----------



## kaelay

hhmm so tutorials here are video?

i was actually thinking maybe they where step by step picture tutorial or something

btw how do you quote? i just cant seem to find a quote button, lol must be blind!


----------



## blueangel1023

Hehe, I didn't know where the quote buttons were either when I first joined mut. It's on the bottom right hand corner right next to the PM button. Hope that answered your question, or at least partially  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake

There are vids and step-by-step pictures and things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are tons, go check out the tread!


----------



## soaked

bump


----------



## kaelay

oohh now i see the quote button, i think you mus6t have 10 posts or more to use the quotes.

its fun to realize what new things you get the more you post, lol


----------



## soaked

lol i just noticed that too. :dance:


----------



## xjudyx

i havent been on more over a week....i have 907307534897534 pages to catch up on!


----------



## tadzio79

don't you hate it when that happens? :handkuss:


----------



## michal_cohen

good morning

i feel much better now

no work today or tomarrow or the day after we got here an holiday

in sunday this guy need to come to me

and i will talk with him

he told me that we shouldnt talk at work cus the first time they did him a problem

so becuse he told me that we will see etch othr only at sunday i desidead not to pass close to him until sunday

yestrday i pass next to the place he gurd and i knew he watch me trow the cemra so i looked at him and he looked at me befor i get into the elivetor and i didnt said anything

i dont like to play games but this guy need to taste his own madicin

when we met he said he love me and i said that i can feel right now and when i do started to feel he said that he still got feelings for his ex and he need space and when i said that we should be friends he said that he attrective to me too much and we should meet and do just sex (hahahaha like that will ever heppened)

and when i said no he said so we cant be anything

after my ex come to work a few time and he saw us toghter he said to my frien that he want to talk with me

and he said that he would like to try again and asked if i returend to my ex

i calld him a few days ago and he wanted to talk about sex i told him 1 i dont talk about things like tat on the pone

and 2 its not like something will heppen between us cus we arent in love

and he said michal you dont know me from yestrday if i want to talk about it we will

so i told him talk with yourself cus im not here and i hang up

i want to talk with him sericouly on sunday


----------



## daer0n

LOL

that guy SURE needs a taste of his own medicine, and i think you shouldn't let him do or talk about anything with you that you don't feel comfortable about.

Just sex?? he's crazy! What does he think you are :tocktock:

I am glad you hung up the phone on your ex and didn't play his manipulative games Michal, and i am glad you are not letting him play with you in any sort of way, you go girl! :rockwoot:


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!! I've missed you all so much!

I'm on Spring Break!! Whoo hooo!


----------



## PerfectMistake

ANNA!!!!!!! Oh my goodness, I have missed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay for spring break!


----------



## michal_cohen

yea

he always tell me you know britney spears song im born to make you happy

so sunday i will tell him you know spice girls i need a man not a boy who think he can

i was so deepresd the last week and he knew that and he still wanted to talk about sex

so i told him come on sunday we will see what will happen

he will come to me after 11 hour shipt and he got the nerove to tell me to shower befor he will come and told me to buy condoms

ha ha ha ha ha ha

he a wake my sercastic side and its not a nice side of mine

after sunday ill never talk with him again

he told me not to talk with him at work

last week i passed next to him and he talked with a friend of mine so i pinched him on his shouldr so he calld me and told me not to touch him at public cus it makes him horny

what!?!

and since that day im doing a big walk just not to see him

i missed you too

today im going to be here as much as i can my brother stays at his gf house


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

what?! have a shower before coming to see you and he wanted you to buy condoms, that guy is just NUTZZ lol

yeh right, i'm so glad he's gonna get a taste of his own medicine lol!

he deserves it...he is a maniac :tocktock:

he asked you not to pinch him either cause it makes him horny looool, he is worse than my husband :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:

Hey Anna!

i hope you are having fun!! :rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen

i think he is rude but i like his second side he is so sweet

he dont feel comprtbell to hold my hand next to my brother

but hey i cant get just one side so ill pass this one

thank you


----------



## daer0n

Yep, i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i like your avatar picture, it's pretty cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and i just finished doing the Virtual Makeover so i will go post it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i like it too its a little bit scarry but it intrsting

i canched more things in my profile

im going to see what you did on the virtual mu i know its awsome

i love your work


----------



## daer0n

Thanks Michal, i will go and check out your profile instead lol


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

i still chancing it


----------



## AnnaBelle

I've missed you guys too much!

Sorry I have been such a slacker and not been on lately. It's been crazy. The teachers are trying to push their tests in before Spring Break.

I still have some studying to do, but I can do it while I'm out. Plus I'm working late on Monday nights tutoring. Still haven't recieved my first check, they are so slow. I had a bunch of MAC stuff picked out too! Oh well! Hopefully I will get it soon. Payroll is so slow there anyways.

Well, I'm off to watch SpongeBob with the nephew. I'll probably be checking in and out.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow i didt talk with you for ages how are you how studying?


----------



## AnnaBelle

It's going good! It's just getting really stressful.

How have you been? Did you get your package yet?


----------



## michal_cohen

no not yet

did you got yours?

well things are ok i guss

i met a guy but he always chancing is mind so i will talk with him serious about it on sunday and tell him that its over he dosnt care about me anyway

the first days we met i bought him drinks and food and he even didnt say thanks

and when we went to my house he asked me to pay for him cus he didnt have cash

and he never call until im calling


----------



## AnnaBelle

Not yet! Hopefully it will come while I'm out of school, so I can play with all the makeup!

That guy doesn't deserve you! You are too sweet of a person to be treated like that!


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you sweety

i dont know why he act like that

i try to talk with him about it

he told me that once a girl broke his heart

i told him that he in good hands but he said that since then he wont able to trust no one

i know that he live with more 3 brothers in the same room i guss that way he kinda messed up

i found this pic' scary but intrsting


----------



## Kathy

Hi Annabelle and Michal and DaerOn. Long time no talk to! You're all offline now, but thought I'd say hi anyway.

Michal...I hope you're not going to be alone with that guy on Sunday??!! He sounds like a real loser to me. I wouldn't trust him to not try something stupid. Know what I mean? Just be careful, that's all.


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Kathy! I'm still here! How have you been?


----------



## PerfectMistake

New love:

Diet Big Red


----------



## Aprill

hey guys, havent read in here in a while


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone, happy Friday!!!

wait, is this Big Red, the chewing gum? :tocktock:


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i will be alone with him

dont worry about me you should worry about him

i will keep you update

he will never do something that i will not exsept he just tryin to convines me to sleep with him

and that my friends will never happen

poor guy he will come to me after a shift of 11 hours

i told him on the pone i dont want our relansenship to be based on sex an he said off cours not

so i guss sunday will be our last day of this nothingness

just found this and tought it cute

yea im bored






this one is cool too:






i found some more:


























and more:


----------



## daer0n

Lol

those are really cool Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

:s you are not here anymore i found this and tought about you:


----------



## daer0n

I'm back for a couple of mins....cause it's almost 11 pm here and i have to go to sleep soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like that avatar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to clean the house its 07:36 in here

and this stupid guy will come tomarrow


----------



## daer0n

LOL stupid guy :add_wegbrech:

cleaning? i have to clean the house tomorrow too, more like the kitchen, my daughter spilled a full cup of coffee and now the floor is all sticky :frown:


----------



## michal_cohen

maybe i will come to clean

i use to clean coffee stains all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

haha aww

you must get soo tired =S

i do, and i only do a couple of things a day, but, i also take care of my kids, and work out, and that makes me feel exhausted -sigh


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

i love to clean other places but not this house

cus they will make it dirty in a seconds anyway


----------



## daer0n

Thats too bad..

anyhow, i have to go to bed now, talk to you later Michal!

Have a great day or night, i dunno what time it is there lol

*hugs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great sleep

we have 8 hours diffrence so now is allready 08:41 the next day

i just finish to clean the house

im going to nap for a while

i dont know if ill be here later cus my brother will come later to sleep here :s

it was great to be here today


----------



## michal_cohen

well stupid guy didnt showed up(cus he stupid)

i calld and ask him why he didnt call and he said i had a ruff shipt i want to sleep at home you giving me a head ack

so i told him

dont worry i wont call anymore

and thats it

its 14:06 right now and im bored

im looking for more pic' for my profile and notepad i found this


----------



## TylerD

Hi Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow havent been on in the past few days, been working all night shifts lately lol so Im tired during the day cuz I work till midnight.... 4 till 12. Takes my hole day, but Im back to regular hrs now. 10 till 6  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY. I had the weekend off it was a good time. Just informing everyone hehe because Im good that way.


----------



## MamaRocks

Good morning, everyone!

I was up late last night checking this site out. There is A LOT to read.

I LOVE IT HERE!

I'm never leaving!

Sarah


----------



## michal_cohen

im sleepy

i post the most of the posts on this thread


----------



## daer0n

LOL that is cute Michal, i like it :brsh:


----------



## TylerD

But what if the site shuts down, then you would have to leave... tisk tisk tisk:frown:

Nothin came up for me but a blank page.


----------



## daer0n

Hey i am from Canada too!

well good to know we have another addict lol

don't ever leave!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im never leaving either :rotfl:

MUT rocks! :rockwoot:

It's a gif image of martial arts, two stick men fighting each other lol


----------



## michal_cohen

here it is







and i love this one too:


----------



## daer0n

Haha, the second one is pretty cool too :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

I cant see them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why do I suck so bad.

Anyways time to eat lol ill be back later Im hungary so I need food.


----------



## michal_cohen

so wierd

maybe ill pm them to you


----------



## daer0n

LOL kk, eat for me too, i have nothing to eat, cause i dont feel like cooking! lol

Btw, it's my bday tomorrow, can't believe i am turning 30 :kopfkratz:


----------



## michal_cohen

its just a no' you know you look 22 to me

im 26 and i look like 16 and i like it

my brother need to come back any second so i wont be here later and i need to wake up at 5 and now its 8 yaiks(how ever you write it)

i dont know i still thinking about englis sometimes


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, when i saw your pics the first time i thought you were 17 lol

18 tops

i am always being told by ppl that i look 19, without makeup, i don't like wearing too much though, i feel like i am a different person with too much makeup and i like feeling like myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the only times i put too much on is when i do the FOTD's


----------



## michal_cohen

i have so much mu on my fotds and it dosnt show so well

but in everyday i dont use foundation

and blushes makes my face break out

si i just use shadow base es es highliter

mascara

and gloss

no pencils

and no dark colors

just shimmery pigments in green gold bronze purpel and pink


----------



## daer0n

I only use foundation, liquid vegetable blush and lipgloss, and mascara of course :brsh:


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i could use a foundation

i have saborea on the sides of my nose and if im using foundation its itch and look worse :s


----------



## daer0n

That is not goood...you need a hypoallergenic makeup i think, what kind of foundation did you use to use?


----------



## michal_cohen

maybelline liquid oil free i dont remember (it was on a tube) i trow it away

if im not cleaning my face at the morning and at night i got this saborea but if im cleans so it desaper

what can i say im lazy

i need to go to sleep now sorry i need anrgy for work tomarrow ill try tro be here later

i sure hope so maybe in more 7-8 hours im not promise cus my brother need to return it depanse on him and how deep he will fall a sleep


----------



## Kathy

Hey Michal...I know you're offline, but hopefully you'll see this when you do come on. KICK that guy TO THE CURB!!! He sounds like a jerk! There are many, many men out there and you'll find the right one for you eventually! You're right to not put up with stupid crap like that. No relationship is perfect, but if it's not based on love and mutual respect then it's not going anywhere but down!


----------



## Sirvinya

I love those Michal!

I'm drinking hot chocolate right now that James made :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBelle

I'm cleaning out my school notebooks! I'm trying to find all my history junk so I cn use the notes, outlines, and study guides to help me tutor.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

oh wow daeron, your birthday is tomorrow too?!?!?! Me too, hehe!!!

I know what you mean... I'll be turning 28 and I still don't feel like I'm my age. :sheep:


----------



## daer0n

I know!

i am stuck at 19 lol i have always felt pretty young, i mean not that i am OLD or nothing but, i feel younger than 30, if you know what i mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is soo cool! your bday is the same day as mine! :rockwoot:


----------



## Lia

I'm happy happy happy!

Do you remember the guy? We went out today and we had our first kiss! Which was my first kiss also!

He was kinda afraid of kissing me because he felt that it would mess with the relationship that he has with my family, which became like his family here

ok, it felt kinda weird (i didn't know what to do! lol), but he was so nice and gentle to me !(and kissed me with such a passion)


----------



## daer0n

Oooh my gooodness!! i am so excited for you!

i know what you mean about the first kiss, it reminds me of my first kiss with my hubby, ooh these kisses haha

Well, does that mean that you and him are....together now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, that is pretty exciting i have to say, wether he is your bf now or not =P

congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

I don't know if we're 'together' but i know it was good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it'll take some time to see if he'll become my bf or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And according to my friend, it was the perfect 1st kiss! We went to the movies (i actually 'invited' him to do so), but we only kissed while we were at the mall, although we spend pratically the whole movie with our hands together...,

The only thing is that my face is kinda scratched right now because of the beard, lol


----------



## daer0n

Lol!

my face gets scratched too with my husband's beard, i get a beard rash from him kissing me.

That was nice of you to invite him to the movies, and him holding hands with you while watching the movie, that was sweet!


----------



## Lia

Yeah, i think he was kinda afraid of asking me out, so he only said it to me subtle (we were talking on msn, he was at a lan house near the mall and the cinema). It was a gradual thing, and i love his hands... Maybe later i'll post a pic of me with him that we took yesterday here at home

Now i gotta go study, otherwise my mom will be angry

PS: and maybe now i should change my mood? from optimistic to... happy?


----------



## daer0n

That would be cool to see a pic of you and him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, changing your mood would be a good idea hahaha

have fun studying!, if...studying is fun for you i guess lol =P


----------



## Lia

No, it's not... it's just necessary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Later i'll post


----------



## daer0n

Okies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Talk later!

Wonder where Jess is?...:kopfkratz:


----------



## Shelley

Hello everyone!

I just finished making chocolate chip cookies. Actually I made the dough up and stuck it in the freezer for now. I am too lazy today to actually bake the cookies. I'm so bad, I started to eat the cookie dough, yum. Not good though, raw eggs in it. So far so good, never been sick from it. :rotfl: :brsh:


----------



## daer0n

Lol!

oh well, i am too lazy today too to cook, i was thinking about making nachos for supper cause my hubby loves em but, meh, i dunno :kopfkratz:

he thought he had a day off work today and then his boss calls him a while ago and he had to go to work for half a day -sigh and i thought we were gonna go do laundry today :sleepyhead: AND have him at home with us too &gt;.&lt;


----------



## bluebird26

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can I have one cookie after you're done? I don't make good cookies, they're always hard, lol, I prefer to buy them


----------



## Shelley

That bites that he had to go into work! Hope he comes home soon.

Nachos sound yummy! I made pita wraps. Cooked up mushrooms, green pepper, onions, tomatoes, cucumber and added salad.

I have days where I don't feel like cooking at all.

Well now it is time to clean up the dishes.:10: I will be back later!


----------



## bluebird26

My husband cooked today, he seems to have more energy than I do, or may be I'm just lazy :kopfkratz:


----------



## Shelley

Sure! Should I send them Xpresspost? lol! I have a good chocolate chip cookie recipe I will post tomorrow in the household section. Never fails me. Easy to make.


----------



## bluebird26

:w00t: I love those recipes that never fail!


----------



## CellyCell

Mmm cookie.


----------



## daer0n

See ya later Shelley! i dont like doing the dishes either lol, that's what the dish washer is for lol :add_wegbrech:

Well, it's sunday...lazy sunday :sleepyhead:


----------



## michal_cohen

its 3 at the morning i useally a sleep in this time

but i dont know today i fell powerfull

my brother a sleep in here shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## daer0n

Lol

better be quiet, we don't want to wake him up! :moa:


----------



## bluebird26

:mussical: ohhhhhh shhhhhhhhhh! right?


----------



## michal_cohen

look what you did you wake him up

lol


----------



## daer0n

LMAO!! :add_wegbrech: 'you guys are funny hahaha


----------



## bluebird26

:zahn:


----------



## daer0n

Im going to make a sandwich for my daugher..she just ripped the bag of bread here -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

what is the time there like 7 at the evening right?


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, it's 6:30 pm here

now she is eating scrambled eggs with mashed potatoes and a sandwich :brsh:


----------



## bluebird26

it's almost 7:30 pm here and I'm hungry for cookies, but I think I'll just have hot chocolate when I get home.


----------



## michal_cohen

i can imagine it

she is so adorablle

it 3:24 at the morning in here


----------



## daer0n

you're at work?

i wanted to make banana muffins here :tocktock:

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she IS adorable but, she is also a lil devil sometimes lol

here is a pic that i took of her half an hour ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Whoa its late there Michal, or should i say, too early? lol


----------



## bluebird26

Yeah, I have a pile of work. I took a break last week and we couldn't come back on time from our trip because the interstates were closed (snow storm).

Your daughter looks sooo mischiveous!


----------



## michal_cohen

she is so cute she look like you a lot

do you have pic' of you in this age?


----------



## daer0n

that is no good about your work :S

i would feel to lazy to finish all that lol

my daughter IS mischieveous lol, as i was posting the pic she was making a mess on the floor, throwing all of her food to the floor, it was a huge mess! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## daer0n

I have one, but i dont think i look too much like her..


----------



## michal_cohen

:s

that is how kids

im going to sleep for an hour my friend need to come to me after work

so i need some anrgy

it was awsome to be here today

ill be here when i return from work but you arent haha

its 03:43 in here ill be here at 3 afternon until 7 or 9 at the evening

you were such a pretty girl

he didnt look like you when you were a little

but she remind how you lookin now


----------



## bluebird26

bye Michal. I think I should go home too in a little bit after I finish one more thing.


----------



## michal_cohen

bye


----------



## daer0n

Bye bye Michal!

have a great sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, i gotta go too..

make some special salsa for my hubby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

See ya later girls, have a great night/day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

Byeee!!!! I'm going home now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Bye bye!

*waves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

Your daughter is UBER cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I studied a little, thought a lot, and barely could focus on what i was doing... Anyways, here'a pic of me and him (his name is Bruno, if i haven't mention it before)


----------



## Lia

Here's already almost midnight so i'm going to sleep... but i want to kiss him more lol (after i put some thought on what happened... i realized it was really great)


----------



## Shelley

Lia he is really cute!:rockwoot: When are you going out with him again?


----------



## Lia

I don't know yet, maybe he'll ask me out to go to the cinema again at wednesday ... or maybe tomorrow , don't know really


----------



## daer0n

OMG, you are both super cute!

no wonder you want to kiss him some more lol

he looks like a really nice guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

awwe you look great toghter

best luck


----------



## daer0n

Hi Michal!

how are you today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

He is! He's almost the perfect date (i mentioned it before) and is already in a great career position (he's an attorney to the brazilian federal reserve, the same position as my mom - although she's a little bit higher in the career)


----------



## daer0n

Whoa, sounds like he is a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that is a great career if you know how to manage it well, you can make lots of money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im tired i work until 2 and i cleand my house all the weekend i got an agrement with my dad

i will clean and illwill buy all the cleaning products and he will be in my brother room plaving red alaret in the comp until ill finish the only problam is that my bro room is still in a mess

but the rest of the house is clean

but now my muselss hurts :s

best like to you two


----------



## daer0n

Well, at least you have an agreement now with your dad about cleaning the house, so that is good.

i bet you are sore from working so much =S

i know i would be..

i miss my family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wish i could go and see them, -sigh-

i miss being able to buy makeup and new clothes too, but i miss my old clothes, i want to be able to wear them and i still have to lose some weight, that frustrates me sometimes T_T


----------



## michal_cohen

you can ask your family to send them to you

when was the last time you bought mu and what did you bought?


----------



## daer0n

The last time i bought makeup i think was like 5 months ago, and i only bought a couple of things, a lipgloss and some mascara...

it's just hard right now, we have so much expenses, i can't really buy anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake

Just say you are on a no-buy and you will look like you have good will power HAHA!


----------



## michal_cohen

wait for next month you will get a nice pacage from me

witch brand do you like?

lol:laughing:


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

Hm..i really dont care about the brand, i use to wear Ben Nye, it's really cheap but it's a professional brand, and lately i bought revlon and loreal makeup, i really dont mind as long as it's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

trust me i know some good brands from israel we don have here ben nye but we have a lot of nice things

preper to be suprized next month


----------



## PerfectMistake

Glad everyone got a kick out of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Aww, thank you very much!

i LOVE surprises  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no one ever really surprises me very much lately i have to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wish i could work -sigh-

i know everyone would get a lil something from me here if i could lol for sure!

i have been in a no buy mode for a long time, i HAVE to go get myself something dammit, i will ask my husband, i know he will have to say YES! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

hey why do you said that

first you did almost everyone a makeover

2 you are givin me more then you will ever know you are such a great friend and person

you are a present to the world yourself


----------



## daer0n

That is the sweetest thing anyone has ever told me :scared:

Thank you so much Michal *hugs

i wish i could give everyone a makeover in real life, would be way more fun i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i am doing another one right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you see you giving ppl the best gift a smile and a great feeling inside

and you sharing your talent


----------



## daer0n

Hahaha, thank you Michal!

you make me feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wanted to do my makeup today, and post in the FOTD's thread, but i am too lazy right now :eusa_whistle:


----------



## michal_cohen

ill look forword to that

but my bro need to return home so ill look at it tomarrow

i love your makeup tecnics


----------



## daer0n

I might do one today but post it tomorrow, i did one yesterday and posted it but it was already kinda late when i did -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

can you give me the link for it?


----------



## daer0n

Sure, here it is, it's a really simple one, i only wore pink e/s, natural pink blush and natural pink lipgloss too

it was my pretty in pink fotd lol :laughing:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t50...tml#post868215


----------



## michal_cohen

i love it its great i love the gloss the blush an the es

really wonderfull job

when did you dye your hair its look like you dyed it a week ago

you look awsome


----------



## daer0n

Thank you! i am glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yes! you have a really good eye! i dyed my hair exactly a week ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yea

i love it

it make the color of your eyes pop

next month i will dye mine

i wantto dye it in honey with a sun strieps or something


----------



## daer0n

Oh, that sounds cool!

i wish i could see pics of it :brsh:

too bad you cant figure out what's wrong with the cam that lisa sent you :kopfkratz:


----------



## michal_cohen

ill try to downloud pic' from my friend cell

i hope she will let me


----------



## daer0n

Have a good sleep Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

talk to you later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy

How do you do this daerOn? Do you take a pic and do something with it? I'm confused. :kopfkratz:


----------



## daer0n

Lol

this is what i do:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ead-45082.html


----------



## tadzio79

daeron, you're so talented!!! :worship:


----------



## daer0n

Thank you! :brsh:


----------



## Lia

Hey girls!


----------



## PerfectMistake

Hello lovely lady! How are you?


----------



## Lia

I'm fine and really happy! *read pages 239, 240, 241 and 242 of this thread to know why


----------



## daer0n

hehehehe i know whyyy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

uhm, well, i just stopped by this thread to say hello, i gotta go work out -sigh-

looong way to go until my 'former' clothes fit me again lol


----------



## Lia

I was supposed to go to the gym , but i'm with a sore throat and it's raining a lot here, so i'm going to study a little (or take a nap or wait to see if Bruno is going to call me or send me a message)


----------



## PerfectMistake

I am supposed to go to the gym everyday - my excuse - I am too lazy LOL!!!


----------



## Lia

Lol! I'm waiting to see if my friend gets online so i can share all the details about my first kiss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cute, isn't it?


----------



## daer0n

Hehe, i forgot to say, he's got one sexy name, Bruno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so you two go to the gym? i dont have time for that lol no one can take care of my kids, so i have to do it at home, but it's ok i like it better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i am traumatized with excersice


----------



## Jesskaa

Holaaaa.


----------



## daer0n

Hey Jess,

havent seen you in a few, how are ya?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Im good.

I have been around, just not posting.


----------



## daer0n

Everyone here is sleeping or something lol

there is no one here :tocktock:


----------



## Lia

I'm supposed to be studying right now, but instead i was talking on msn with my friend


----------



## daer0n

Oh, you were talking about your date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have nothing to do, and because it's my bday i wont cook today lol!

since i get no presents or anything, and right now i am so bored, i started playing with one of my pics on photoshop -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

Ah, i forgot to answer you about the name: Bruno is a fairly common name here in Brazil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine that isn't that common, although is a biblical name (maybe because i'm the sister of Rachel, who was the true love of Jacob?)


----------



## michal_cohen

i just return from work

muy boss add me 4 hours yestrday today and she will add me allso tomarrow

more hours more money

so im happy


----------



## daer0n

Ah, you have a really nice name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i like biblical names and archangel names, my son's name is Yofiel, it's an archangel name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake

My name is supposed to be in the "royal" catagorie or something...I don't believe that, but cause I am poor and live in west Texas LOL!!!!!


----------



## daer0n

Hahahaha, well, my parents got my name from a greek mythology book, and it said that my name was Aphrodite's daughter, the goddess of love, maybe that is why i am so loving LOL!

Well, at least i never had bad luck in love =P

but then my husband was only my second bf lol :rotfl:


----------



## PerfectMistake

Maybe you need rub some of that on me!!


----------



## michal_cohen

my name is from the bible

my mom dad called david and in the bible michal lugh to david


----------



## Lia

Hmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy, tonight i'm going to have dinner with Bruno! Actually i invited him, but he said yes and that he'd love to do it, so i'm not worried.

He's slow, i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But at least we can talk alone without worrying with our cellphone bills


----------



## PerfectMistake

Awww have fun with that!!


----------



## michal_cohen

awwe i feel your buterflys

enjoy

my brother went to his friend buthe will be here soon

so i need to go :s

i have a long dat tomarrow im working 7 hours and then a friend from work comeing to me her name is nora its like a light in hebru


----------



## daer0n

Nora means light in hebrew?

oh and i hope you have a great time with Bruno Lia!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I fell asleep at physiotherapy today. The therapist hooked up a small machine with electrode type devices on my shoulder blade that sends pulsating type stimuli to help the muscle. I am suppose to do small exercises with my shoulder when the pulsating happens. Anyways I was laying on my side, holding a pillow and my head was also on a pillow. I was tired and drifted off, probably for ten minutes. She walked in, woke me up and laughed.


----------



## daer0n

LOL

cause you were supposed to be laying there excersicing your muscles and you were sleeping lol!

that must have been pretty relaxing though, made you fall asleep =P


----------



## PerfectMistake

HAHA!! That's a great story! I went with my friend when she had that done once, she looked funny because hers was pretty high so it moved her head each time, too LOL!


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

how's everyone doing?


----------



## LovinPigments

Lol


----------



## Lia

I'm fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Update: my dinner yesterday was awesome! I ate a lot , and kissed a lot (lol) ... He was such a gentleman with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We ate at an italian restaurant, i chose a fettucini a la carbonara for us to share and we ate as a dessert brownie with ice cream and he had also a little tart (but he said it was gluttony, because the brownie would be enough for us 2)


----------



## daer0n

Aww, that is so awesome, i am glad you had fun, and a bunch of food and kisses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i dunno which one was the yummiest part lol j/k

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but i am pretty happy for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*yawn* gnite everyone -_-zZzZZ


----------



## michal_cohen

thats is great news

i glad that you had some fun

im going to sleep

i wont be here tomarrow im going to sleep at a friend house

so have a great day everyone

ill miss you


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hello Everyone!!

What's up with you all today? Good things I would hope


----------



## michal_cohen

im fine

i didnt went to sleep i eat pizza haha

but im going to sleep now


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Have a good rest Michal!! Hopefully we can talk some other time when you are awake, it has been a while


----------



## bluebird26

You really had a lovely day! how nice!

LOL I don't think it was gluttony since you shared the fettucini,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you were smart and saved room for the desserts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic

So what's up everyone? I am at work and it's super boring today - ack!!


----------



## bluebird26

I'm at work too, bored!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I wish I would get some darn customers already, lol. That would make my shift go by much faster...

So any big plans for your weekend?


----------



## bluebird26

I might just go home a little early, but not right now. I'm not doing anything this weekend, except laundry and may be make a nice diner, I love cooking but I don't feel like cooking when I come home after work, weekends are my only hope, that's if we don't eat out, lol


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Not bad - I am going to go to the city with my mother on Saturday to do some shopping for household stuff for the new place I am moving into (bedding, curtains, etc - maybe haul in some new mu while I'm out, hee hee). Then on Sunday I am going to go see the movie '300' with my boyfriend Curtis, our friends Nate&amp; his girlfriend, Jessica and Paul. It will hopefully be a good one I am excited!!


----------



## melpaganlibran

oh my

i don't know what to do yet. I haven't made plans. I may go shopping or heaven knows what. I think I am over partying. I miss my Husband a lot but i don't think that we can work things out well or are ready to? that's heavy man.


----------



## bluebird26

Going shopping is fun, specially when it comes to home decor. I still need to buy curtains for our bedroom windows, they have a weird shape.

I want to go shopping too Mel, I don't know what though.. lol


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Perhaps you could go window shopping? Maybe while you're out doing so something you need or want will catch your eye


----------



## bluebird26

I should do that. Last time I did that, I couldn't find anything. My windows are round on top and It's more difficult to find curtains for that. I think I'm going to have them made.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I guess sometimes we all hit a rut when we go shopping and we really can't find anything that is appealing.

Oh that sounds cool that you might have your curtains made


----------



## bluebird26

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know how much it'd be for having them made though, lol

Otherwise I'll just for something like this. I kinda wanna keep the shape of the window


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I like the style of curtains you have shown in that picture - they are quite beautiful...is that the color you would go with?


----------



## bluebird26

I'm not sure about the color, I think it'd clash with my bedding stuff, but I want to go with that tall curtain from top to bottom so the round top of the window isn't hidden. I think it'd be easier than finding two curtains, one for the top and another for the rest, lol :kopfkratz:

One more hour and I'll go home! yippeee! lol :laughing:


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Wooo!! I have about 3 hours left Hopefully it will go by semi-fast at least though...


----------



## michal_cohen

my brother didnt show to work yestrday so they fired him

so now he at my grandma house


----------



## jdepp_84

Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

But it was a LOT of food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But he's big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle

Hey Everyone!!

Hope everyone had a good day!!

I just got back from the doctor. I have a sinus infection! Ugh!


----------



## michal_cohen

the funny part his that he quit for his first job and at this job he worked only a week

and now he desidead not to go so they fired him

well he was stupid

i wish i had jobs like he had

i sorry to hear that

hope you will recover quickly:tocktock:


----------



## Serenader

Bummmmpppp!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 07:13 right now

no work today

a friend sepuse to come to me at 2 and we will go to her house

im s tired right now

but im going to shower and to wash my hair

i tried to do some pic' from the cem that lisa sent me but they look wierd


----------



## LovinPigments

oh deer


----------



## Annia

You look beautiful, Michal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thos are really bad pic' you can barelly reconize me

but thanks a lot

here some bright ones:



















































http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/7196/4vd21019lg9.jpg


----------



## Annia

oh I saw your picture in your profile too. :laughing:

you have lovely hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

its only look like that cus its wet

im going to dye it next month so ill try to post some pic'

i love your hair

you are very pretty

you should put a picture of you in your avatar

great avatar

you are beautiful so why not show it

here a good one

im still learning


----------



## La_Mari

Since this is a post anything thread... I've been fixing my profile for a few hours, I think it looks really cute, what do you guys think?


----------



## michal_cohen

i love it

its look great

good job

i just started to use my cem its fun

today i photo all my lip products

i put them in my notepad

i need to go soon so i dont have time to photo all my mu


----------



## daer0n

*faints*

Michal, you look awesome, you are smokin hot girl! i have a beautiful sister!

no wonder ty was crazy bout you lol, oh well

-Annia, you are gorgeous! love your new picture!


----------



## michal_cohen

you makes me blush

by the way tyler just saw like 3 of my pic' he didnt saw thos yet

well im lookin' k but my older sister is a bomb hint hint


----------



## daer0n

hahaha, well, i am sure he will faint, just like i almost did here lol

you are really gorgeous i have to say, i am sooooo shocked to see you, and excited too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

it looks great

hey michal.. i left a comment on ur page about your pics..hehe


----------



## daer0n

Looks awesome, i change mine a couple of times a month too lol

time to change it again soon =P


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

tell me ppl how much my gevrement pay you to make me leave israel and move to canada?

jk

you are so funny

when we going to see your pic' ha?


----------



## han

thats me in my profile. he


----------



## daer0n

Lol

you're funny too :rotfl:

i was wondering too, where is han's pic? :kopfkratz:

i wanna do another fotd btw 

and wear the earrings that Aquilah sent me to show em off =P


----------



## han

theres a pic of me in my profile.. its not the best but i have to figure how to resize my pics to upload more


----------



## michal_cohen

really?

so you are little teaser on my space?


----------



## daer0n

i just saw your pic han, i left a comment there =P


----------



## michal_cohen

you are beautiful

awsome

i cant wait:rockwoot:


----------



## daer0n

You can do it with photoshop, or windows picture and fax viewer which comes with windows by default  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

or any other picture program, i also have ACDsee, so any pic program will do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanna run and do it right now lol

since my two little ones are sleeping :tocktock:


----------



## michal_cohen

im just listening to westlife

and they got this sweet song its callad everybody knowes and it goes like that:

It's never too hard to find the words 

The words to say to you

You make it so easy just to talk

The way we talk things through

You're never too tired to care

You're never too busy to just be there

And when I smile my feelings show

So everybody, everybody knows

_[All:]_

And everybody knows this love's for sure

There's no searching anymore

And no-one never doubts you're mine, I'm yours

It's the one thing that's for sure

And everyone we know says all the time

They wish they had a love like yours and mine

And everybody knows

_[Mark:]_

Even people in love said I'm a fool

For loving you too much

But we were the exception to the rule

For us it's not enough

They used to say we were out of touch

Now everyone wants to be like us

Not afraid to let it show

So everybody, everybody knows

_[All:]_

And everybody knows this love's for sure

There's no searching anymore

And no-one never doubts you're mine, I'm yours

It's the one thing that's for sure

And everyone we know says all the time

They wish they had a love like yours and mine

And everybody knows

_[shane:]_

Like yours and mine

That bridges all divides

A love to conquer time

_[Mark:]_

When everybody knows

_[All:]_

And everybody knows this love's for sure

There's no searching anymore

And no-one never doubts you're mine, I'm yours

It's the one thing that's for sure

And everyone we know says all the time

They wish they had a love like yours and mine

And everybody knows


----------



## daer0n

I used to love Westlife too, and their music.

My sister sang "Flying Without Wings" at our wedding, i still love that song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

they got some nice songs i love soldad you know that one?


----------



## han

yes im little teaser.. add me if you want

thanks i will try i tried to put more pics of me husband and kids on myspace but the pics were to big.haha the one in my profile was taken on my old razr cell phone that takes crappy pics


----------



## michal_cohen

i dealte myself from myspace

i had more then 60 friends


----------



## han

why did you do that.. well if you ever sign back up you can add me..

i have been up all night my 3 yearold has been vomiting and diarea all night i guess its a stomach virus, im so scared i dont want to catch it


----------



## michal_cohen

:s hoe youll feel better soon

well i only join cus tyler asked me

and all my page was falling letters that said tyler and i had his pi' there and dancing letters that said i love you tyler

everything was about tyler

and when he said to me that he dont feel the same anymore its hurt me so much to see his pic' and to see how much i love him so i just dealte everything

so he will have his space

and that i will forget about him

anyway we are friends now

when he on here anyway........


----------



## han

you could of just changed your background and delete tyler and not your friends but oh well..


----------



## daer0n

Yeah i have listened to that one i think, they have some really romantic but sad songs at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey my daughter has been the same for the last three days too, vomiting and diarrhea, it was HELL for me i am burned out :S

Oh AND we got our baby boy circumsized the same day she got sick so you go figure


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Morning Everyone!! How are we so far today?


----------



## michal_cohen

i just didnt saw the point of beien there if he wasnt there


----------



## han

did you catch it?? IM SO SCARED of catching it that im spraying lysol on everything.

i was thinking of starting a thread on circumsion


----------



## daer0n

No i didnt catch it, but i was like you spraying disinfectant everywhere and i didnt eat the same things she was eating or eating with the same spoon or same plate and stuff like that.

I am still a lil worried so today i will even vaccuum and stuff :frown:

She was soo sick the doctor prescribed Amoxicilin, which is one step higher than Penicilin :10: she had a throat infection though, and the infection went down to her stomach, that is why she was throwing up and had diarrhea as well


----------



## bluebird26

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat profiles girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

chirp chirp


----------



## daer0n

LOL

i want to change mine soon again


----------



## michal_cohen

i lve when you chance your profile you are super talented so its always intrsting to see what you will do


----------



## daer0n

Aww, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have so many backgrounds i want to try them all lol

and i have a bunch of glitter graphics too, so i love doing something new every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

i agree^^ but im in love with the star background


----------



## michal_cohen

great idea

i dont know how to chance my background i always askin of one of the mods

i find some avatrs:


----------



## daer0n

I can customize one for you and you paste it on your profile options, let me know and i can make a new one for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah i like that one too a lot =P


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you so much

you are the best






i found some more im puting them in my notepad

this one is funny:


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

Michal, han, and daer0n, you are all so gorgeous!!!

Michal, I feel sad that you deleted your myspace account... but if you ever decide to create another one, let me know and I'm on there so I'll be bugging you there! hehehe!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

you are gorgeous yourself

i create a new account i will pm it to you tomarrow


----------



## han

aww your sweet^^

michal i like the avaters and took the adriana lima one and think im gonna use it, cause people are asking me if thats my ass in my avater.. IT IS NOT i thought with the flashing thing that says sexy they would know its a avater not personal pic.. hope you dont mind me takeing it if so let me know i wont use it.


----------



## daer0n

Aww thank you, you are beautiful too!

btw, i have an account there too

i was just trying to add michal as a friend but, i have to validate the account or something like that and they supposedly sent an email to me to activate it but i never got it :kopfkratz:


----------



## Ashley

Just a reminder to adjust your clocks this Sunday!


----------



## michal_cohen

not at ll

im glad that i could help you in a way

this one is cute too:







and i found this:


----------



## bluebird26

Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## tadzio79

yay!!! awesome! I'll be waiting for your PM!

cool! I didn't see the link on your profile page, maybe I'm blind, lol!

my profile is set to private, so I don't think anyone can request to add me unless they know my last name or something?

www.myspace.com/0dd_c0okie

and that's my kitty roxy on the profile pic, hehehe!!!

Thanks!!! I've been telling myself this but I keep forgetting, lol!

I'm just gonna write it on a post-it and stick it to my forehead. :rotfl:


----------



## michal_cohen

i pmd you


----------



## tadzio79

got your PM Michal! add friends request sent! :handkuss:


----------



## TylerD

Holy crap whats up everyone haha I havent been on in a while.... Working to much, but getting good money... however it aint worth it sometimes. Anyways whats up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Decided to pop by... I prob will keep it this way for a month only be able to come on every few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I work at 5 and I go out after around 11 and sleep in till 1 haha so I dont have much time to get on . I got off early today though I had a day shift.

Anyways here I am going on and on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to say im not dead yet lol.


----------



## tadzio79

hi tyler! we don't get to see you that much on here anymore!

but I'm glad to know you're working hard and playing hard, lol


----------



## TylerD

Haha I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to ask for some time off soon so I will be on in the coming weeks hahaha. Just for the next 3 weeks its bad because the gym gets sooo many people because its nice out and I have alot more people to take care of so they need me for more hrs and what not, but I will still make it on every once and a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure miss this site though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## daer0n

Oh you didnt see the link cause i didnt put it on my profile here lol

i dont ever really use it, it's a blank account lol


----------



## tadzio79

Oh i see, hehe!

you should put all your wonderful photos up in your myspace!


----------



## daer0n

Aww, thank you

i used to have a super pimped account there lol

with lots of pictures and a link to my art gallery on deviantart

but i deleted both, and i only have my msn space now, which i dont pimp as much as i pimp the one here on mut lol


----------



## michal_cohen

nice to know you were here

thanks for the lovely pm

hope to talk with you sometime

have fun

k its 02:14 at night

i want to do some more pic' tomarrow

so i need my beauyt sleep jk

i couldnt sleep all night


----------



## han

michal i change my avater.. lol


----------



## daer0n

Lol you are so funny Michal :rotfl:

how come you couldnt sleep?

Lol, i always identified you by the avatar, now im gonna get confused :rotfl:


----------



## bluebird26

lol that's true Han, I miss your butt, lol


----------



## han

i have another one with tits that bounce haha


----------



## daer0n

LMAO!

HAHAHA :add_wegbrech:


----------



## han

maybe i will use the tits one next to remind us of lisa and everyone will think im a freak..hahahaaa


----------



## daer0n

hahahahahahahaha

oh i cant wait to see that one then :rotfl:


----------



## xEdenx

here's something random for you...

a list of words i hate:

Slab

Flab

Fiddy

Rural

Pleasure

Milk

and there are a few more but not ones i can really post on here lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

awww I'm sorry hon, what's keeping you awake?

but yeah, make sure you get your beauty sleep! lol! (like I should preach, I fall asleep at random times every night and don't get the full 8 hours either).

OMG Han! haha!!!! that is hilarious!!! now I NEED to see it! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

i love it and the lil heart she got on her shoulder match your sigi

im still updating my stash in my notepad

its takin so much time

here a pic' of one of my dog he look in shock


----------



## daer0n

How cute!! i love dogs, i wish i could come and play with your dog, he looks so friendly!


----------



## tadzio79

your dog looks so adorable Michal!


----------



## Kathy

Hey all!! Long time no chat with!


----------



## tadzio79

Hi Kaville! how are you today?


----------



## Kathy

Not bad...messing around on here when I need to do other stuff!! LOL...

How are you? Did you get lots of goodies for your birthday?


----------



## han

did yall mention birthday.. happy birthday tadzio


----------



## tadzio79

I'm doing good!

I didn't get anything for my birthday yet (got a bit of cash, hehe), because I'm waiting for a balloonacy haul, lol!

EDIT: thanks han! you're such a sweetheart! :huggies:


----------



## Kathy

It was last week. Same day as DaerOn.

How are you Han? Like the new avatar. Is that you?


----------



## tadzio79

han's avatar is of that victoria secret model (adrianne lima)?

Han, when you gonna switch to the bouncing boobies avatar? hehe!!!


----------



## Kathy

Oh...I get a complex if I look at VS models too much! LMAO!! I only recognize Giselle what's her name. Oh...and Heidi Klum.


----------



## tadzio79

I know, hehe, I don't like staring at models too much either.

I used to know a lot of models' names when I was much younger, I remember during high school my best friend and I used to look at all the magazines, she even used to subscribe to french &amp; italian vogue!

My favorite model of all time used to be Linda Evangelista and nadja auermann (sp?) and she used to be crazy about Christy Turlington.

those days are long gone though.


----------



## Kathy

I used to have pics of Breck girls in my room. I know I'm dating myself here. That was a lloonnggg time ago! lol...


----------



## Sarah84

hope everyones enjoying there saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Hope your weekend is going well too sarah!

I'm in the midst of house cleaning... my sister in law's coming over next week, and of course I'm the one and only cleaning posse in my house, lol! :eusa_whistle:


----------



## daer0n

Giselle Bundchen?

i get a trauma looking at models and i just work out harder -_-''


----------



## michal_cohen

he love to bark a lot but i love him

thank you


----------



## Sirvinya

Eh, sort of.


----------



## daer0n

Yeh, mine is pretty boring :sleepyhead:


----------



## Jesskaa

I feel terrible, i havent been on in FOREVER.


----------



## michal_cohen

but you here no and its all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but i need to go soon to sleep :s


----------



## han

your too funny no thats not me in the avater the butt one i had wasnt me either and the bounceing tits one im gonna use next isnt me either.. my profile pic is me

im gonna use it next everyone is gonna be like wtf is that your tits:add_wegbrech:


----------



## daer0n

Whoa, hi Jess, it has been a while!

LMAO!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, it has been.


----------



## michal_cohen

belive me you are more pretty then adriana

i always saw your pic' at places and i wonder who is she

i tought that the pic' is from a model that mut hired

and when you told me it was you i tought you are kiddin'

cus you use a diffrent pic' for your avatar insted of using your own


----------



## reginaalear

The Weekend isn't it Great!!??!!


----------



## michal_cohen

great new pic' i like


----------



## daer0n

I LOVE your new pic Jess, you look AWESOME!


----------



## han

when i took that pic of myself i was out side and put my hand up to block the sun so it wouldnt blare out my pic but my hand is in the way and dont think it makes a good avater the only other place i use the pic is myspace

your sweet but im not even close to adrianna that girl is so hot she melts butter when she walks by


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks, girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Were talking about the girl.. who married the man from the brady bunch right?


----------



## daer0n

I am making a new graphic for mut, it's a banner that says Makeup Talk's Member of the month, it's something that i was asked to put it on the MUT member's profile when they are nominated the member of the month, but, do you guys think it should say "Makeup Talk, Member of the month, or, Makeup Talk's member of the month"?


----------



## Jesskaa

I like 'Makeup Talk's member of the month.'

I need to find out which parks i want to go to when I`m florida.

but i cannot decide.


----------



## han

makeup talk member of the month.. i cant wait to see your very talented


----------



## daer0n

Ok, i think i will make two versions then lol

Thank you han  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So you're going to Florida for vacation Jess?


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. I the only 2 people to give you opinions picked different ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, I`m going in one week!


----------



## michal_cohen

me too

here 2 pic' of adriana for you han


----------



## daer0n

How cool, that sounds like its gonna be fun :glasses:

Man! she is pretty !


----------



## Jesskaa

It should be pretty fun!


----------



## tadzio79

Hey Jess!!! how have you been?

hahaha!!! I can't wait for this!!! :rotfl:


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke up

its 5 at the morning i slep only 4 and a half houres i hope that i wont be tired at work

i eating a lot of chocolate right now hope they do the work


----------



## han

yumm i want some chocolate. thanks for the pics michal


----------



## michal_cohen

pm me your address ill send you some from israel brand

i can find more pic' if you like....


----------



## han

pm'd ya.. thanks michal your too sweet.

im watching tv so im posting when a commercial is on. i will be back


----------



## michal_cohen

what is a little pack comper to a great friend like you

dont 4get to pm me when you get it

i need to go to

to get ready to work

i see you later

have a great night

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TylerD

Ok im on now and nobody els is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah lol... I didnt go out tonight my friends are dumb and stayed in... my only night to hang out and they want to stay in lol then next week they will want to hang out when I have to work like crazy and they will be mad when I wont want to... sheesh I dont get this hahaha.

Lol your telling me, im on here like once a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn work.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

i`m brushing my teeth &amp; i used to much tooth paste, seriously.


----------



## usersassychick0

hey, wow, tyler is online-thats a 1st!! hows it going?


----------



## michal_cohen

i return from work and im eating a cake

i think ill go to sleep soon

i was here almost all night


----------



## TylerD

Lol well im online again now and your not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have today off so ill be on and off...

I bought the movie Heat today I heard its good so Im going to watch it tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

heat, i have never heard of it.

man im so tired and i slept all day!


----------



## TylerD

hahah Jess go sleep some more.


----------



## Jesskaa

I can't my mom would get mad and I'd never ever to bed tonight!

its already 4:44PM.


----------



## TylerD

haha well good luck with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I best be off now I will come back on later tonight quite possibly.. good luck in attempt to staying up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubiez

@Little_Lisa

i'm very amused by your [email protected][email protected]


----------



## tadzio79

yum, cake sounds so good right now!!!

My sister in law was over today and I was cleaning the house like a mad woman, now it's time for me to relax... lol

I haven't seen the movie, but is that the one with Val Kilmer?

awww I'm sorry Jess, I hate it when that happens too! :sleepyhead:


----------



## daer0n

helloooo ppl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i woke up bored today -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

is everyone sleeping still or just at work lol


----------



## katana

I'm awake! LOL I got up at 3am today! Its crazy, I just couldn't sleep!


----------



## daer0n

Yikes! 3 am :10:

i woke up at 4 am but just cause we left the living room window open and it was windy and it rained 

But i usually wake up at 5:30 am to make lunches for my hubby -_-'

and i woke up bored lol


----------



## Rubiez

the thought of going back to school tomorow makes me cry....


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

holy crap, that's early! I went to sleep around 2am, haha!

wow daer0n, you're an early bird! How early does your hubby go to work?

awww, you'll be ok hon. were you on springbreak or is it coming up?


----------



## Rubiez

i go to a catholic school so their idea of a spring break is a five day wknd...

thurs-mon. :scared:

it kinda sucks...but it's better than nothing.


----------



## tadzio79

ahhhh, I used to go to a Catholic school too!

the memories, lol!


----------



## daer0n

My hubby goes to work at 6:30 but he really has to be there until 7 am, i have to wake up that early to make his lunches though, gives me 30 mins to make em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubiez

hmm..i've never been to a public school before...so what's the difference besides the uniforms...and the church going...


----------



## tadzio79

My hubby leaves the house at 6am (he has to be at work by 7 too), and I should start packing him lunches, but he's a picky eater and making lunches for him is a *****.

There's a local Italian place where I can get sandwiches for about $5 a day, so that works for now, hehe!

honestly, I couldn't tell ya. I came to US when I was in 6th grade, then started to go to Catholic school from 8th grade on. I actually liked wearing uniforms, since you wouldn't have to worry about what you have to wear for school, lol. And since it was an all girl school, no one really cared too much about appearances.


----------



## Rubiez

i wanna go to an all girls school and see what it's like...you know what's better though..dressing up as a boy and going to an all boys school....like that manga hana something....


----------



## Jesskaa

Generally speaking.. a public school is much less strict.


----------



## han

hey everyone


----------



## flyerv

And it keeps going, and going, and going.... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Energizer Forum


----------



## michal_cohen

:s im alone again

where are you ppl?

my ex just dye my hair


----------



## daer0n

I'm here too, taking more pics of the snow =P


----------



## michal_cohen

i want to see them

:reddance: :6:


----------



## bluebird26

snow still? The weather has already changed here, we got 71F yesterday and we expect 77 today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spring! :handkuss: Summer is not welcome!

ehehe, I forgot to say Good Morning!!

I'm just so excited, eating my Chips Ahoy! I only got 10 mini bites, I had to put them in a ziplock so I don't eat the whole bag, ahah!


----------



## daer0n

I will make a thread with pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah, snow still :S

i thought there was not going to be more, cause they said that on the news forecast the other day, but nope! here it is more snow and we are at -6 right now


----------



## michal_cohen

you can come to here until the snow will over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

we got sun sun sun

i was at the sea 2 days ago

i will be back in a half an hourim going to the store......


----------



## daer0n

Okie doke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah i wish i could be there right now its soo coold!

i opened a new thread btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can you buy me some chocolates? LOL

j/k :rotfl:

I just posted a new FOTD btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

hehe, got that right! :rockwoot:

Oooh what color is your hair now? I want to see it!

wow, it's still snowing over there?!

stay warm! I hate cold weather :shudder:


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, still snowing :S

-5 right now, cooooooooold

i had to turn the heater on because my hands were freezing, i couldnt type well :10:

i posted pics of the snow, its crazy out there, and my husband had to go to work! :frown: and he works for a construction company, go figure :S


----------



## pla4u

Hi Gang,

Just taking a few minuits to drop in and see how everyones doing


----------



## TylerD

Whats up Homeys.


----------



## Shelley

Hi Paula and Tyler!

I'm trying to get my pet bird to go to bed. He is full of mischief tonight, way past his bed time. He keeps making these squeaking noises like he is a mouse, something new. And earlier it sounded like he was making farting noises quietly. :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha a bird omg that is something I could never have, would drive me crazy lol. How you do that Shelley I dont know, lots of respect though ahha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

He is small, his name is Ember. A budgie/parakeet. Actually they talk quietly, words I mean, compared to a larger parrot. I heard him say hello once. He likes to whistle, can do the 'wolf' whistle, you know the one that construction workers use when a woman walks by?:vogel:


----------



## Shelley

Check out this talking budgie, not mine though. Make sure your volume is on..

YouTube - Charlie the Talking Budgie -Take 2


----------



## TylerD

Haha well thats a cool looking bird, have you ever though about getting him/her a friend?


----------



## Shelley

Thanks! He did have a mate. Her name is Joey but she passed away last year. When you have two of them they will bond with each other more and not with humans. I thought about buying him a friend, but now bonds with me, is learning to talk.


----------



## TylerD

Oh ok I see what you mean thats actually a really good point.l I used to have 3 rabbits and they were all agressive with me and never wanted to play and we sold 2 of them and kept one and now hes friendly and always playful, it makes sense. Its like humans if you run up to your friend when hes having a romantic supper with his girlfriend and start trying to wrestle with him haha hes gonna be angry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

LMAO in regards to your explanation of romantic dinner!:add_wegbrech: I think with certain animals they sort of bond with each other more and don't care about us humans, lol. When I had my other bird, Ember would interact with me somewhat, but usually ignored me and talked to Joey.

We had rabbits a long time ago, when I was 12. Two of them. After a few years my parents didn't want them anymore and gave them to our neighbour since they owned a few. About one week later I came over to visit and my rabbits were gone! Apparently my neighbours ate rabbits and that is why they kept them. :scared:

Well I am heading off to bed. It's 12:15am here. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## -Liz-

hey everyone! its my first post on this thread, so fun woohooo, by the way tyler, loved the whole explanation regarding the rabbits lol


----------



## TylerD

Nighty Night Shelley im heading to bed here too..... And thanks alittlebit lol nice name, I dont think I know you.

Anywho this weekend is gonna be awesome St patricks day OMG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im gonna drink alot and I know everyone on this site will. Whooooo. Nighty night.


----------



## tadzio79

Guess I logged on too late and everyone's gone! sigh...

OMG! Hi paula!!!

I'm so sad I missed you! Hope you're doing ok! :huggies:

Hello there, nice to meet ya! :handkuss:


----------



## PerfectMistake

PAULA! We have missed you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

sorry i didnt was here my brothr at home so i cant be here

:s


----------



## tadzio79

Hi Michal!

how are you doing today?

I want to see your hair! what color is it?


----------



## PerfectMistake

Hello everyone!!

I am not having a fantastic day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My pay check was supposed to be in my account (direct deposit) yesterday and it's still not here today!

It made my bank account overdraw and I have, so far, been charged $50 in over draft fees  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is not fair and it's not even my fault!


----------



## tadzio79

Oh no!

that sucks Alex, I hate those overdraft charges, one month I had about close to $60 and I was like, I could have gotten MU with that money!

is it the first time they did that? or maybe you could ask for the check (I know it's a pain in the a**, but at least you know WHEN you'll have the funds in your bank account).


----------



## daer0n

You should talk to the ppl from the bank, it's not your fault your check wasnt deposited in time &gt;.&lt;


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hi Everyone Just checking in...


----------



## PerfectMistake

Well I have a really good standing with my bank. I have had 2 cars financed there (one is paid off, one is still an open account), my savings account since forever and checking since I started having checks at 18. I have gone overdraft one other time in my whole life there and it ended up being their fault, long story, and they returned all the money.

I may weasel something out of them LOL!


----------



## daer0n

LOL

that is what my husband did recently, because his bank did something similar to him, and they ended up putting 25 extra dollars in his account because it went overdraft and they charged my husband too much and it wasnt even his fault, but my husband called them and whatever he said to them worked lol but he was PISSED :rotfl:


----------



## yourleoqueen

Huh? *looking around* Thought I heard my name.


----------



## Jesskaa

hello.


----------



## Lia

Hey Jess, how are you? I'm fine , with a bit of a stomach ache... But i'm happy, im going to have dinner with Bruno tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m pretty good.. I just spend about 3 hours digging in my closet looking for something good to wear. But.. thats cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope your stomach gets better!


----------



## yourleoqueen

Hello, hello, hello, and how are you?


----------



## han

hello everyone..lia matos i have a stomach ache too.


----------



## Jesskaa

i thought i'd share with you all before i go to sleep that i`m on day 12 of accutane.


----------



## Lia

Hey girls! Just wanted to quick share the wonderful news: Bruno and i are officially a couple! He asked me to be his gf tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aww, i'm so so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the stomach ache is still bothering me, but it really doesn't matter right now


----------



## yourleoqueen

Yay lia matos, congrats! I hope your stomach gets to feeling better soon. Ditto for you Han.


----------



## daer0n

Woohoo!! Congrats Lia! wish you both the best! :laughing:

That is grrrrrrrrreat Jess, i am happy for ya, how is it working?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Just wanting to wish everyone a good weekend. Have fun and be safe and dont party too much.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

woohoo! that is awesome!!!!

I hope you feel better soon!

I'm sorry han, I hope your stomach feels better!

yay! I'm glad you finally got them! give us an update as you take 'em!


----------



## bluebird26

:rockwoot: Congratulations Lia!


----------



## michal_cohen

my brother is going out in a few min'

so ill be here than


----------



## PerfectMistake

YAY!! I am so excited for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

wow thats is awsome

im happy for you

yea:rockwoot:


----------



## tadzio79

hey Michal!!!

how are you today?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hello Everyone!! How are all you beautiful people doing today? My day so far was kind of down for a while, but then my guy came to see me at work and he brought me a pink rose (it was so sweet!!)


----------



## michal_cohen

im ok

tomarrow im going to sleep at my friend house

her name is nora

awwwe

the only time that i got flowers from a guy was when i was at the hospital

im happy for you

his that a new guy or the same one that you used to date?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Michal I feel like it's been forever since we talked. The flower was from my new boyfriend Curtis, he is an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## michal_cohen

how you met , where,when?

detalis please

you can pm me if you like

you see good thigs does happen to good ppl

just not to me jk


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Awww Michal - you will find the guy who is perfect for you one day, I just know it!!

As for my guy - we met at work, he does the shift that is after mine. We've known eachother for a little over a year, and have always been really good friends. One day I just realized I liked him more than a friend and so I decided to be brave and confess this to him. To my happiness he told me that he had the same feelings for me!! We've been dating for almost 3 weeks now, and every moment I get to spend with him is amazing


----------



## michal_cohen

:rocknroll2: :sunshine: :icon_cheers: thats awsome :6:

its great that you allready knew etch other befor you start dating....

im so happy for you


----------



## han

wow! new guy already. congrats to you

hey michal hows your day


----------



## tadzio79

awww that is so sweet! Best of luck to you both!!!

I'm feeling a bit lazy today... I was supposed to do some errands, but haven't gotten around to them yet and it's already past 3pm... Gotta get off my butt, lol! :tocktock:


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Thank-you everyone for your sweet replies I am always happy to hear from my Mut lovelies!!


----------



## michal_cohen

ha

i have this stupid guy at work he is the gurd

we dated like 4 times and we were a couple like 8 days

but he just wanted sex and i said no

so we split

i told him that i want us to be friends cus i like him as a person but not as a partner

(he love to ask me wierd q on the pone and try to take control on me)

well 3 days ago when i walked trow the building i saw him and we talkd about work

and he came near me like 8 times and walked back

and yestrday i told him have a nice day and he even didnt looked at me

(he can see from his monitor when im in the elivetor so i know he did it of perpes)

and today his sis was there and he did it again he act like he busy

and later today i return to work with my bro cus i 4got to give something to my boss and when we pass him he gave me this cold empty look and said hallo to my brother

whats up with that?

i hate when ppl act like that ,i love when ppl saing the truth in my face he could told me that he dont want to talk with me again or what ever

i hate him

:laughing: and i always happy to hear a good news from the ppl i care about:tocktock:


----------



## han

michal.. if he is being cold and rude its because you rejected him and hurt his ego, even if all he wanted was sex, if it didnt bother him he wouldnt be acting like a jerk, just brush it off.. so dont worry about it he will get over it.. of course hes not gonna say to your face you step on his ego it would make him feel lower


----------



## michal_cohen

idiot

i told him a few times we need to get etch other better lets be friends first

lets talk and go out

and he said well im studing im working i dont have time to talk

i talking with enough ppl at work i only want sex

(yea whatever)

one day he wanted to come to me after work and he said if you want me to come you will have to pay on me cus i dont have money

and he was complain everyday we talked on the pone and asked me to help him with the bill

the only thing he gave me was a song....

what a sisy

sorry im angry a lil bit

thank god i dont need to see him like 4 days

but i know that he will look at me from the securty cem

i really think that next time that i know that he working i will not pass near him

i bother do a long walk and go out from the building in another way


----------



## han

tell him to get a life and step off.. he sounds like a loser you deserve better friends


----------



## lovelyarsenic

What an annoying situation, Michal!! Guys like that seem lazy to me, they don't actually want to work for a relationship - they just want the benefits of a relationship given to them whenever. I say stand your grounds and good for you!! He may be an interesting person to talk to at work or on the phone, but you deserve someone who will be good to you ALL the time and then some. Best of luck!!


----------



## tadzio79

Michal, you don't need a jerk like that in your life, even as friends!

He is so not worth your trouble. kick him to the curb!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Whats goin on everybody?


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, I`m watching makeup video's because they make me sleepy.

And i had my first MRI thing, and then i had to get one with a shot.. and it was pretty horrible because i had to not move my head &amp; it was was loud [even with ear plugs!] and just boring.


----------



## yourleoqueen

Happy happy joy joy, happy happy joy.


----------



## Keljoh

Like others, love the first pic

The second -I'm probably insane for thinking this but kind of makes me remember the times when my girls were infants and there was no such thing as sleep! LOL


----------



## tadzio79

I woke up late today, around 10 something in the morning.

lately I find it so hard for me to sleep before 2am. I get in bed earlier than that, but I stay wide awake. so frustrating!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks everyone

from now i will not even talk with him

i will walk from another way just not to see him

jess your pic is gorgous

im at my anut my comp repuse to get in the net :s

so i dont know when i be able to be here again

i miss you all


----------



## tadzio79

Hi Michal!!!

I missed you! hope you have a great weekend!

Happy St. Patrick's day everyone!!!


----------



## tadzio79

bumpity bump!

Happy Monday everyone!

how's everyone doing???


----------



## Kathy

Nice try...but it won't let you do that. LOL....


----------



## Karen_B

I don't want to go to work today.


----------



## blueangel1023

:dito: lol, unfortunately I have to...or else I won't be able to afford my MAC addiction :laughing:


----------



## han

dito...


----------



## Kathy

Another dito!! LOL..


----------



## tadzio79

Get a sugar daddy!!! you'd be able to afford everything! lmao!!! :add_wegbrech:

haha, just kidding, I'm so excited for thursday!!! woohoo!

I have a friend of mine coming down from Sac to visit me on thursday night, the plan was to have her hang with me till sunday for springbreak. I made arrangements for her and I to go to disneyland on Friday for free (thanks to my hubby's coworker, hubby has work), and then, she calls me yesterday and asks if she can bring someone. I had a feeling, but anyways, it was a guy she's been dating, but ugh... I've never met him before and she talked crap about him for a while now... so I'm not looking forward to meeting him, and I'm afraid that it will suck at disneyland now because I know I'll be uncomfortable. :sleepyhead:

I couldn't say "no" because I know she's short on money (so am I, but whatevers), and he is supposedly going to take care of everything... plane tickets, hotel, and what have you - she was just planning to drive down and stay with me, but not anymore I guess... hence my sugar daddy comment above. The guy sounds like he's controlling and I hope I don't clash with him. :kopfkratz:


----------



## michal_cohen

hi im back

i didnt have internet like 5 days but no one noticed

haha

no one missed me :s

jk


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hi Michal!! How are you doing today?


----------



## michal_cohen

im in mixed feeling

im glad to be back

but i think of quiting my job

i had pro with this yonni guy he passed near him the last 3 days and he avoited me

so i wrote him a letter yestrday and i wrote that i wont pass close to him cus i see that he dont want to talk with me

and today he calld me at work and said that he want to talk

he told me that the only reason he avoited me was cus he care about me

he return to his ex and he didnt wanted to hurt me

(thats funny)

i told him that i want us to be friends cus we couldnt be partner

and he said no we have too much felling for etch other(!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

i told him look at me and my ex we are a great buddies and he told me you only need to snap in your fingers and you will be toghter again

i lughed and said: no thanks it will never happend i did my mistakes

im a new person now

anyway i hate this job

my boss give me only 4 hours now and the girls always talking in arabic

and most of the time they talk about me

i bought some new clothes lately and they said in arabic:"she said they dont have money and she going and buy a new clothes"

anyway my dad work in the mall and his friend need a waiterss i think ill try that

ill go after work tomarrow to see if it still avilabell......


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Wow, that sounds like you had a busy time while you were away from MUT!! I hope that you are able to get that waitressing job, might be fun to try something new


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!

Michal that new waitressing job sounds good, plus you would get tips!

I am close to finishing my article. I wrote 870 words, so I have to cut it down to 800 for the sample article. I emailed my 'boss' and told him that the article would be sent to him soon and that I went over my limit and plan on revamping it. Maybe he will say forget it, just submit the larger article. :brsh:


----------



## Kathy

Hey Michal!! We did so miss you!! :1f:


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

im looking forward to work there

great job

about what you wrote in the article?

awwwe

it was so hard to be far a way

cus all my real friends are here:tocktock:


----------



## Shelley

> great job
> 
> about what you wrote in the article?
> 
> Thanks! I belong to a medical forum and one of the doctors needs someone to write articles about flowers/gardening for a online newsletter/paper in Finland. Some articles will be in English, others they will translate to Finnish. I am writing about canna lilies (tropical plant). He would like me to submit a 400 or 800 sample article. If they like it, they will ask me to do more. It will be nice to have extra cash.


----------



## michal_cohen

> that sound awsome
> 
> yea its always nice to ern extra cash hehe
> 
> from where you know all thos things?


----------



## tadzio79

Michal!!!

Glad to see you back, of course we noticed, lol! :handkuss:

that guy is nothing but trouble, and if he doesn't want to be friends, you can't really force that either... I'm sorry hon.

They're only giving you 4 hours at work? That's not much at all, and I hate rude co-workers! I hope you find a better job soon! :huggies:

yay! that's awesome Shelley!


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so sweet

you always know how to put a huge smile on my face

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/stylinonline_1937_56245545


----------



## tadzio79

awww that's so sweet of you, I'm blushing... hehehe!!! :g:


----------



## Rubiez

let's have a jobs discussion!

what work are you doing right now?

if you don't work..what do you WANt to do?

i want to do a lot of things...:

psychologist

dancer

have my own agency

mua

pro tennis!(even though i suck)


----------



## han

hi michal.. i was wondering where you were


----------



## AprilRayne

Can you guys believe this thread has had over 25,000 views! Holy Cow!! LOL


----------



## Shelley

> Thanks! I guess I'm lucky that I have a green thumb and I learned other gardening tips over the years from neighbours, reading books etc.
> Thanks!


----------



## tadzio79

I know! but why aren't they partaking in posting in this thread? lol! :kopfkratz:


----------



## Lia

Aww... i miss Bruno! He's in Brasilia in a work trip and only comes back on next Saturday (30th)... And he keeps sending me messages on how he misses me...

BTW, did you like my new profile pic?


----------



## tadzio79

awww I like your avatar! he's a cutie!

next saturday might seem like forever, but be patient and he'll be back in no time!


----------



## TylerD

Welll howdy everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Havent been on much, and I am not on much tonight either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im going out soon. Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing hehe.


----------



## tadzio79

hey tyler!

we don't see you much on here anymore! :tonton: :rotfl: :handkuss:

have fun tonight and be back soon!


----------



## TylerD

I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My comp for some reason is being slow, well the internet is I have to do some stuff to it this weekend and get it faster, but im working lots to... I will have some time off in april and will be on tons then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry about your computer, but April is not too far away so yay!!!


----------



## daer0n

Awwwww!! love it, so cute!!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Lia, you guys look adorable together!!

Good morning to everyone else How are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there friends

how was your day?


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

I woke up so late today... it was raining last nite here and took me forever to fall asleep. How's everyone?


----------



## lovelyarsenic

My day has just begun, but it is turning out to be a pretty good one so far. Was able to get up and get myself to work without any problems, and now I am just waiting for my shift to pass so I can go out and get some of my own stuff done. This sunday will be Curtis&amp; I's 1 month anniversary, so I want to do something small for him (even though it is only a month), because I am overly romantic like that, hee hee.


----------



## michal_cohen

awwe that so sweet

im feelin romantic too lately

(but im alone)

i forgot that its only morning there here its allreadty 7:30 at the evening..... oops


----------



## Shelley

Awww.. cute pic. He will be back home before you know it.

How is everyone?

I am almost finished my article. I just need to write a conclusion, my brain is mush right now.:tocktock:


----------



## bluebird26

* yawns *

Hi girls! My butt got tired of sitting down, lol

I can't wait to go home!


----------



## lovelyarsenic

My butt is tired of sitting down too!! Unfortunately I still have about 3 hours of work left I guess I will just have to tough it out, lol.


----------



## tadzio79

awwww, that's so sweet! happy 1 month anniversary hon!

I hope your day was awesome Michal!

hehe, you'll do a fabulous job on that paper! we believe in you!

I'll be getting ready pretty soon to go see my sister. I haven't seen her in a while, so it's good. I wonder if she will get me my belated b-day present??? :kopfkratz:

or I can nudge her to pitch in on my balloonacy haul! oh yeah!!!


----------



## han

hey guy's whats up


----------



## Geek

hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## tadzio79

hi han and Tony! how are you guys?

Tony, why are you in pain???


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hi han!! What's up with you today?


----------



## TylerD

12:13 am and no one is on lol what a shock... I dont work till 2:00 pm tomorrow haha so I can stay up a little later tonight. I went to Wild Hogs tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a good movie, and now im just relaxing going to go to bed soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

hehe, I'm still here! getting ready to go to sleep pretty quick though, I have a friend driving down from sacramento to hang with me for spring break. It's a six hour drive and I'm not sure when she's leaving actually, all's I know is that she'll get here sometime in the morning. I'm so not a morning person so I need to sleep earlier than I normally do at 2am, lol!

glad you enjoyed the movie tyler!


----------



## TylerD

Yay someone is still on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can go both ways. I love to sleep in, but I like to get up early as well and enjoy my day just depends on my mood I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you have fun with your friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I wish I was more flexible like you Tyler, argh!

I think I got too used to sleeping so late that it's so hard for me to get up early in the morning anymore. My hubby woke me up at 6am, and I still feel like I'm walking in a tunnel... lol

She hasn't called me yet, probably because she knows I get up so late already, but I wanted to clean around the house a bit.

Thanks and I hope you have a great day! :huggies:


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there

i had a nice day i guss

exsept for the part that my boss yelld at me for no reason she tought i took something without askin and then she said what ever im wasting my time on you

but i didnt took it serious

i went to my grandma with my brother and i paid for gas

dont worry i made him buy me a shirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hey Michal -

I am glad to hear that you are having a nice day, and that you didn't let your boss's anger get to you.


----------



## yourleoqueen

"Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi...."


----------



## daer0n

Michal's boss is a bitter (bleep) lol


----------



## michal_cohen

love the sig' and the avatar

so cute

i know that all my true friends are here and that all i need


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Haha, I just read your avatar too - it made me giggle

Blahhh, I want work to be over with..sooo boring today...


----------



## daer0n

Well, so we are two now lol, i am super bored too, i am just waiting for my workout time to come :rotfl:

I always start at 2pm and its only 12 *taps fingers* -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My avatar describes what i feel sometimes when my hubby pisses me off HAHA

Thank you Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *hugs


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I need to start working out more often...hopefully one of these days I'll organize it back into my schedule.

I am just here at work, I've got about 3.5 more hours to go *blech*


----------



## bluebird26

You and me are always bored at work, lol


----------



## michal_cohen

same here


----------



## bluebird26

lol Michal

We should find another job ehehe


----------



## michal_cohen

i just found thos:



























im allready start lookin what about you?

hehe

i really serching for a job so i will have 2 jobs


----------



## bluebird26

Oh the first one is cute! lol

I'm not looking yet, I'm thinking that if I quit my job, I will take a rest for a few months, It's been a while I haven't had real vacations.


----------



## michal_cohen

you brave im affriad to quit

but i wil if i found a better one

here another cute pic':


----------



## lovelyarsenic

I should get a new job too, but I just haven't seen anything in the ads lately that has caught my attention enough. So for right now I will suffer with this one. It's good enough for my college student status anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

at leat it a job right

when im angry at work im always thinking what i will buy next month and its help ..sometimes

another pic':


----------



## Kathy

Hahahaha...Michal! I love that pic! How's everyone today? I'm at work too and bored!!


----------



## bluebird26

what a cute destroyer! ahaha!

I just ate a HUGE muffin, and I'm feeling sick, I knew I should have eaten the top only, lol (the best part!)


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Mmm...muffin tops are awesome, I agree with you when you say they are the best part...well, unless the muffin has some sort of filling (those ones are REALLY killer).

Now I'm craving some muffin goodness, lol.


----------



## daer0n

Awwww that puppy is sooo cute!

i want one so bad T_T

even though i am so busy with two kids lol

i wouldnt even have time to walk the dog 

I am good Kaville, and bored too lol sitting here on the computer and breastfeeding while my daughter is playing with a blanket lol


----------



## michal_cohen

that funny:


----------



## Shelley

Haha! Thanks for the funny photos Michal.

I just ate a chocolate chip muffin, yum!

I miss having a dog, eventually I will buy one. Not sure if my bird would like a dog around the house because he practically 'owns' me, lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

i have 2 dogs and they hard to deal with belive me


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

hehe, Michal those pics are so cute! the puppy one made me laugh!

I haven't eaten yet today and it's amost 2:10pm...grr... I should grab something to eat, lol!

my friend was supposed to drive down super early in the morning, but she didn't end up leaving till 10am, which means she probably won't make it to LA till 4 or 5pm, depending on traffic. gives me more time to clean the house! hehehe!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

you gotta it

you need to eat to meals now

one for the morning and one for the afternone


----------



## han

i love your pics and avaters michal..lol wow! i just notice your post count is 6666..yikes


----------



## tadzio79

awww thanks hon, I should eat, but I have no idea what's to eat in the house... hmmm :tocktock:

wow, I just noticed that too! :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

im a year and some days in this site and i try to be here everyday

time fly by when you having fun


----------



## daer0n

I'm sooooooooooooooooooo bored!!! T_T


----------



## michal_cohen

its 05:30 at the morning

my bro found work as a paper deliver s ohe need t ocome back in an hour

in alone here :s


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hello Everyone!! It's 8:22 am here in Alaska, and once again I am sitting around at my job. TGIF though!! Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends and then to a bar with a dance floor to shake it up Then after that I get to go see my gorgeous boy Curtis for the allnighter we hold at the place I work. Yay!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt work today

and tomarrow is sturday so no work tomarrow either

i want to work

i want money............

i have interview in sunday to a waitress job

wish me luck

i want to work 2 jobs


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Oh good luck with your interview Michal!! I am sure you will do great Let us know how everything turns out.

Have fun on your days off too!!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks sweety

i need to go to a wedding in more 3 month

they do it in a forst so i dont have any idea what to wear


----------



## lovelyarsenic

A wedding sounds like so much fun!! It's been a long time since I've attended one. I am sure that once the date gets closer all of us can help you to pick out the perfect outfit


----------



## Annia

Which bar are you going to? :moa:

I haven't gone in awhile. I love to dance but I can't stand the smoke. I am just waiting til they ban cigarettes to go back again. I think that's in 2 months?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We should hang out some time, I am thinking of getting a make over -- we should go together! :rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen

you know in israel ppl can drink just if they above 21


----------



## daer0n

they can drink here when they turn 18


----------



## Shelley

I totally agree, lol :rotfl: :gulp:


----------



## daer0n

hahahahaha that smiley looks more like its having a milk bottle :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

in whice age you allowed to drive

here is from 18

:rotfl:


----------



## Ashley

It's 21 here, but I went to a bar for my 17th bday a few years ago! :redsealed:


----------



## Icie

We can legally drive and drink from 18 here, hehe... not at the same time though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jetta1

I've been getting laser hair removal done. I hope the hair stays gone and doesn't come back.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Whats goin on ladies and gents that are out there. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Jesskaa

here you have to be 21 to drink.

And when your 16 you gets your learners permit &amp; at 18 you get a lincense.


----------



## chivita

at 18 you can also vote. this is going to be the first election I can vote in. Obama 08! :heart:


----------



## han

must be diffrent in diffrent states here you have to be 18 to go to a bar but 21 to drink

you can get a learners permit at 15 and drivers license at 16

are you back from your trip jessica if so how was it.


----------



## Jesskaa

It could be.

I don't reallly wanna talk about it, yet.


----------



## han

ok.. so when do you go back to school? i cant remember when my son does if its mon or wed


----------



## pinkbundles

Ummmmm, it's been a while since I dropped by on this thread! So what's new? I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## michal_cohen

im so angry godddddddddddddddddd

i was at my grandma with my brother 3 days ago

and i forgot my work shirt there

and he at work right now until 6 and in 6 i sepous to start working

i askd him if he can ask to return early but he even dont want to ask :s

when we went to our grandma i paied for the gas and i invited him to eat

im so angry

i guss this is my pult too ha?

im late for work haaaaaaaaaaa

my boss probebly waiting for me

i just want to cry


----------



## daer0n

Aww sweety, i am so sorry :S

i hope things went ok at work...

dont pay too much attention to your boss, you already know she is a B*tch :sleepyhead:


----------



## FairyDust520

:love5: :handkuss: :11a: :inlove: :hugss: My favorite smilies.


----------



## H1baby

I need help. I do not know how to post pictures in threads; on my profile page (not avatar) or on a notepad. I wanted to put pics of my doggies and birds on there so you all could see but I can't get it figured out. I tried pasting but it said paste from word and that is not working since the pics are under my computer in my pictures section. I figured since this thread is not about anything in particular I could write this.


----------



## daer0n

you can ask here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f82/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

well she called me on the cell and yelld at me why i dont where she is waiting

i told her about the shirt and she said well fine come without it

i was so upset

but while we drive i saw this beautiful fell rainbow

what a pretty sight

the day passed very quickly today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im so glad im at home right now

my brother isnt here i dont know where he is

and my ex need to come any second

i called him i just want to walk and talk with someone

i wish i had more friends :s


----------



## michal_cohen

well she called me on the cell and yelld at me why i dont where she is waiting

i told her about the shirt and she said well fine come without it

i was so upset

but while we drive i saw this beautiful fell rainbow

what a pretty sight

the day passed very quickly today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im so glad im at home right now

my brother isnt here i dont know where he is

and my ex need to come any second

i called him i just want to walk and talk with someone

i wish i had more friends :s


----------



## yourleoqueen

That's why I'm easy, easy like Sunday mornin', yeah.


----------



## michal_cohen

I wanna be high ..... so high,

I wanna be free to know the things I do are right,

I wanna be free ..... just me , oh baby.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a report to write thats due tomorrow.


----------



## TylerD

Hello folks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How is everyone doing today? I had a great weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I am just going to relax today because its sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I have to work tomorrow.

Thats an awesome song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it.


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry you had a bad day Michal. I hope you're doing better today!!! :huggies:

Good luck on your report Jess!

Hello Tyler, I'm glad you had a great weekend!

I had a friend of mine drive 6 hours from northern CA to visit me. She arrived late Thursday afternoon, and she just left today around noon. It was nice to see her, it had been about 6 months since I hung out with her. I got her hooked on Korean soap operas so we were watching them every night, hehe! We went to Disneyland on Friday, and yesterday we went shopping and then to venice beach.

I'm so pooped out! but I had been away from MUT so I had to log on, lol! :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

good luck with that:laughing:

glad you had a great weekend :glasses:



> I'm sorry you had a bad day Michal. I hope you're doing better today!!! :huggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sweety
> 
> i know that tomarrow will be better
> 
> i will try my best anyway:laughing:
> 
> its 4:33 at the morning and no one is here
> 
> so im going to sleep some more
> 
> i need to wake up at 5:30
> 
> today my boss asked forom me money cus she drive me to work everyday
> 
> cus its on her way but she want me to pay her anyway
> 
> now im workin only 5 times a week 4 hours and i get less then 4$ an hour
> 
> and they give me just 20$ to go home insted of 60$ and she want s from me 40$
> 
> im paying from my sellary the cable+internt and some more bills
> 
> i almost work for free
> 
> im going to find another job i want to work 7 hours or more and closer to my house
> 
> some mu pic':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche6_h105351_l_H194046_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche7_h074440_l_H194100_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche10_h172525_l_H194139_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche11_h160709_l_H194252_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche12_h160641_l_H194305_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche17_h105422_l_H194319_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_alyssa789_h132007__H194642_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_alyssa_etcol_h1324_H194658_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_alyssa_montage_h13_H194712_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche_h160658_l_H194731_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouche_ki_bouge_h1_H194746_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouches_h172155_l_H195021_L.jpg
> 
> this one is awsome:
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_bouchesucette2_h07_H195034_L.jpg
> 
> http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D20070206/260536_8NOEQI4BRJ2O2G3KZBW54FDO4S8AYO_225164_ejzj1ilhgt5ibl41s74meftwnkweea_kisspink_h105049_l_H195114_L.jpg


----------



## daer0n

> good luck with that:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> glad you had a great weekend :glasses:
> 
> Bah, your boss is such a b*tch, how can she ask you to pay her when she offered herself to give you a ride home
> 
> she deserves a kick in the arse and she should get married, or divorced for that matter whatever makes her HAPPY! lol :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

> she's alone mmmmm i wonder why


----------



## daer0n

Weird, if i quote you the links to the images show, and i click on them but the pages wont display either, it seems like im not allowed to view these images for some reason....is it an israeli server?

This is what i get when the page doesnt display, i get this message, but i dont know what it says cause i dont understand the language, i am thinking its french or something like that, but i dunno :S

Affichage du contenu du rÃ©pertoire refusÃ©

L'affichage du contenu n'est pas autorisÃ© pour ce rÃ©pertoire virtuel.


----------



## michal_cohen

wierd cus i can see them


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, weird but it seems like i am not authorized to access that server :S


----------



## michal_cohen

ill try some other way


----------



## tadzio79

Hello daer0n and Michal!!!

Michal, I'm so sorry I think your boss is asking too much for pitching in for the gas, especially if your house is on her way to work! it's so unfair if you don't earn what you're worth and she takes more than half!

my hubby has an appointment this afternoon to get one of his toenails removed. I think it's a fungal infection and now his toe is starting to hurt. he's taking the whole week off and I will have to baby him, lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

s: i hope that it will be fast with no pain

yea life suck

im going to serch for another job

its s hard to me to be there


----------



## tadzio79

awww thanks hon, my hubby is cringing at the thought of having the novocain shot to his toe to numb it first, hehe, he's such a wuss! he freaks out everytime there's a surgery on tv, he can't handle it, lol! :rotfl:

Good luck on your job search! it sucks to look for a new job and it's hard, I've been looking around but haven't found one for myself either. :kopfkratz:


----------



## daer0n

Ouch, that sounds painful!

getting a toenail removed oowww :S

well, you get to have him home and spoil him and take care of him, so that is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i would give anything to have my husband home more often, i mean, he is home everyday, but only gets home from work to have supper and nite nite -sigh- we dont even get to go out very often T_T

oh well...we need the $$


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont care even to wash dishes i just want to quit this job

well surgery are scary the best advice that i can give is that he wont look on his foot while the surgery

im going to work now

:s bumer

i wish i could stay here

hi ppl

i wish that it will show that im on line soon


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to sleep soon its almost 10 at night in here


----------



## han

hello girls.. whats new


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

my hubby is about to take a nap now so I have some time to myself, hehe!

he had his big toenail removed yesterday because of fungus infection. The procedure wasn't that bad actually, and was pretty quick (within 30 minutes).

the doctor used a very long needle (yikes!) to inject novocain to numb his toe, and I felt really bad for him because he was in a lot of pain. I think she put the needle in several different places, ouch! But after it took its effect, it wasn't that bad.

She used an instrument that almost looks like a pair of pliers, went into the sides of the nails first, and basically pulled it out. He's was feeling ok, until the novocain wore off, but he got a prescription for vicadin so I think he's set, hehe!

I've been running around crazy because you know he's going to milk the whole week for me to baby him, lmao! I don't mind too much, although I get annoyed after him constantly calling for me every 5 minutes, lol! it's like that episode in family guy where stewie calls his mom! :rotfl:


----------



## michal_cohen

im glad its over

im so board i couldnt even sleep

its 03:43 in here


----------



## han

i was hurting reading your post..lol. i was waiting on a taxi to pick me up once when i lived in hawaii i was flying home to florida, when i went to pick my luggage up it fell on my big toe i was in so much pain the entire flight i could barely walk through the airport with a one year old kid no doubt.. my toe turn black and about three months later it came off . it grew back all weird looking its been a couple years and now it's black again i think its gonna come off again.. i think some nerves got damage and the tissue around it cause its all weird


----------



## TylerD

Whats up G units haha.... Im bored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So thought I would come on MUT for a few and see whats going on.


----------



## michal_cohen

scary

i think you should see a doctor about it

its 04:10 in here and i just finished to put my mu

just blush mascara and es

and a gloss off cours

im bored really

i couldnt sleep i dont know why

i did had this feeling for a long time

wierd


----------



## kittenmittens

ok, on that note â€“

this has nothing to do with makeup, but this is an important cause:

http://www.climatecrisis.net


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

gotta go to work ppl

have a awsome day

bye bye


----------



## TylerD

Im having a five alive if anyone is curious to know what I drink, cuz I know lots of you are askling yourself right now at home hmmm I wonder what Tyler Drinks well now you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

so drink a glass for me too cus i never heard about it

i didnt drink anything today

and im allready late

my boss will call me soon and will scream about me

heck i dont care

have a lovely night tylerrrrrrrrr

im out


----------



## pla4u

Hi guys....just dropped by to see whats up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi paula i didnt saw you for long time

how are you?

i just realize that its only 4:45 and i have one more hour to be here


----------



## TylerD

haha I will drink a glass for you cuz its super good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Talk to you soon take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey Paula whats happening havent seen you for a long time.


----------



## pla4u

Oh I drop in from time to time....havent had a lot of time for "Paula" in a while...

I see this thread is still haning around the top!


----------



## michal_cohen

well i have one more hour

the comp clock show an hour more

it was funny cus i went out of the house and in the middle i looked at my cell and saw that its too early

cus i woke very early today at 4 oclock

im here everyday its like my second home

i want to chance my hair next month i want to do something like alyssa

i tought about one of thos:












i met scream at me

welli didnt slept so well so you cant blame me for my tipos:moa:


----------



## pla4u

Hey...I gota get some sleep...I'll be back..

Later gang..

Love Ya :1f:


----------



## michal_cohen

bye

i need to go to work anyway

i wish i could meet all the ppl that was in this thread


----------



## tadzio79

Oh no, ouch! I'm sorry if I brought back bad memories, hehe :handkuss:

I hope your toe is ok, have you gone to the doctor to get it checked out lately?

Thanks for sharing hon!

Hehe, of course everyone wonders what you drink Tyler! lmao!!! :rotfl:

I'm just drinking good old water, yummmm :moa:

Hello Paula! yup, yup, this thread rocks!!!

Hi Michal!

sorry I missed you... whoa, you woke up early this morning!

hope you have a great day, and those hair styles are cute! :laughing:

Good night Paula, come back soon!!! :huggies:


----------



## michal_cohen

i love you ppl

love love love love

i had a fantastic day

yeay

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:

im listen to some rock songs like:

my chemical romance famous last word

good charlotte keep your hands off my girl

30 sec' to mars-the kill

fall out boy this aint a scene

billy talent- falln leaves


----------



## tadzio79

yay! I'm glad you had a great day Michal!

those are good songs!!!

I ran around to do more errands today, apparently i got too big gauze pads for my hubby's toes yesterday (oops!). then I decided to check out the wet 'n wild ultimate expressions since there's a thread about it, but none of the stores around me carried it! argh! but I ended up with a couple of other wnw stuff, hehe!


----------



## han

hi michal and tadzio.. and whoever else drops in. hehe


----------



## daer0n

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MUT was down and i was booooooooored, but i actually got something done lol!


----------



## tadzio79

Hello han and daer0n!

ok so I wasn't the only one not able to log on earlier today then!

I was freaking out, hehe!

I'm glad you got some stuff done daer0n!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea I also gettin mad that I couldnt get on. I thought I was the only one. Im glad I wasnt. Glad its up now and runnin.


----------



## daer0n

yeah me too =_=

cant live without mut now lol

i started vacumming my house like crazy, it was a nervous breakdown i guess lmao :add_wegbrech: :lol:


----------



## michal_cohen

you are the only one that here haha

we dont have here wet n' wild at all

but i have their silver glitter nail polish from a swap that i use everytime i apply nail polish its great


----------



## Phatabulous

Arguing with a fool proves there are two.

-Doris M. Smith


----------



## tadzio79

I'm around at oddest times, lol!

I was away from my computer though, Lost came on and I was glued to the tv!

sorry I missed you Michal! :huggies:

I was surprised by wet'n'wild eyeshadows, they were more pigmented than I thought they'd be, which is nice! I picked up three of them, 2 of which I like a lot, I'm still kind of on the fence about one. I also got a creme eyeshadow from them, which I'll probably end up using as e/s base, hehe!

Good nite y'all! :love5:


----------



## Karen_B

The sun is out and I have to be at work. Boo.


----------



## michal_cohen

ye i got the wet n' wild mega glow allso and its great as a base


----------



## kittenmittens

just curious.....has anyone read this thread the entire way through?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i did a couple of times

when no one was here

but i wont anymore

too many memories


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

Not me, but I've been keeping up with this thread lately though, lol! :laughing:


----------



## kittenmittens

yeah, it seems to be a fun one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Sometimes i can just not stand my friends!


----------



## jessimau

Uh oh, what happened?


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, for the past week or more I have been extremely upset and heartbroken over a guy. I don't wanna go into details but it made me extremly upset &amp; today i couldn't take not having any fun so, I decided to to get out the mood i was in. Then I was walking in the hallway and I happend to see a boy on one of the other 8th grade teams, and I found him to be pretty cute. And I was talking to my friends and they were guessing i liked another guy because I was smiling and i told him i was INTRESTED in another guy [but i still really like the kid who broke my heart.] but anyways, my friend all mad and everything and she's was like "you were all upset and you see one nice looking guy and now you're all kissykissy about him, maybe you never liked the one guy in the first place, you player." and i found it to be totally rude because i was just happy i found something to make me happy!

UGH!!!!


----------



## Gwendela

Poo poo on the girl that said that to you Jess.


----------



## jessimau

That's so lame, Jess, I'm sorry!! I've had "friends" pull that crap with me and I'm not in contact with the ones who'd call me a player for liking more than one guy at a time or for dating a few different guys one after the other. BS. Evnetually it'll get better -- they're just doing the whole stupid competition thing with you. It really sucks that some girls have to do that.


----------



## michal_cohen

:s im sorry jess


----------



## han

hey michal


----------



## tadzio79

man, I'm so sorry Jess. Girls sometimes cause more drama than the stupid boys!

:huggies:


----------



## michal_cohen

its 6 and im at home hehe cus from now im started at 7:30


----------



## PinkOcho

:bud:


----------



## michal_cohen

cute:glasses:


----------



## PinkOcho

haha im bored :ninja:


----------



## michal_cohen

who isnt?


----------



## han

haha^^


----------



## Gwendela

I just took two exams and I have things like autosomal dominant and Klinefelter Sydrome floating around in my head, but I'm officially on spring break! Yaye me!


----------



## michal_cohen

im tired

and i got this awful toothack

:sssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

Oh yeah... genetics and molecular bio... hehehehe!!!

Have a blast during your spring break!!!

awww I'm sorry Michal, hope you feel better soon! :handkuss:


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola!


----------



## tinktink22

i just had my spring break fall apart!!!! ahhhhhhh mut is keeping me ocupied for now


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks sweety

its 02:07 right now and my dogs want to go outside altho they were outside at 8


----------



## daer0n

Hey Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :wave:


----------



## michal_cohen

hey

whats happend while i was trin to sleep lol

my dogs are like a little babes


----------



## Gwendela

Now that the weather is nicer my dogs want to go outside all of the time. 

I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

now i dont feel any pain but sometimes its so strong

hey this is my 6800 post


----------



## tadzio79

I try and try, but you always outpost me Michal, lol!


----------



## brewgrl

thought this would be the PERFECT place to place my first post!

thank you thank you thank you for giving me a place to obsess!


----------



## tadzio79

Hello brewgrl, welcome!!! I'm JooYeon.

nice to meet ya! :shakehands:


----------



## michal_cohen

welcome:glasses:

ill try to be here more today

its 14:17 right now

so i guss ill go to sleep to be here later


----------



## daer0n

Im boooooooooored =_=

as usual -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

hey there


----------



## michal_cohen

love your new sig'


----------



## daer0n

i made that signature a long time ago =P

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

when ?

i didnt saw it


----------



## daer0n

i've got that hello image too, but smaller version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im happy happy happy

its 21:10 right now

and tomarrow i need to be at work at 7:30 until 3 so ill be a good girl and go to sleep

goodbye everybody

see you tomarrow


----------



## tadzio79

hello everyone!!!

awww Michal, that hello sign is so cute!!!

I have to get ready because I have 2 parties to go to today.

One is for my hubby's friend's baby's one year b-day party, and another for his brother's girlfriend's b-day party.

Hope y'all have a great weekend! :huggies:


----------



## pla4u

Hi Gang....whats cooking?


----------



## michal_cohen

lucky you

hey paula i woke up early its 04:04 in here i think i should return to slep in the next 2 hours

:s all my friends are gone guss ill go to sleep now


----------



## Cher

Perfect!!! I need to have 10 posts in order to see some of the info on this site (foolish rule!!) so I'll use this thread to get them.

Sorry, I don't mean to irritate anyone - forgive me.

This site keeps shutting down my pc.:kopfkratz:


----------



## Geek

Blame Tyler, this is his thread. LOL

BTW, Tyler, get your butt back here.

Our foolish rules keep the spammers at bey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Aquilah

OMFG! Ya'll! I never come in this thread, but dear goodness! 133 pages! Hello! Ya'll have been some busy MuTers! LOL!

***EDIT*** And this makes post #5316 in this thread! Sheesh!


----------



## daer0n

The foolish rules are the ones that made me an addict, by the time i had 10 posts i couldnt leave anymore :lol:


----------



## Geek

LOLOL! good one!


----------



## dcole710

same here!!! Now i need to get to 800 to see some videos!


----------



## michal_cohen

this thread is addictive


----------



## daer0n

MUT is addictive *nods*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Hi Paula!!! How are you?

yup, after 10 posts you can't stay away from MUT, LOL!!!

My day was pretty good. both b-day parties were nice &amp; pretty laid back, and I ate loads of Mexican Food at both parties, lmao!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Cher

Ahhhh, I see (sort of).

OK I'll ask..... why would a site where advice for zit popping and makeup application be such a hot bed for spammers?


----------



## tadzio79

well, I'm sure other people will give better answer than I, but spammers are looking for places to advertise their crap, right?

So they will try to post their advertisements and links at forums where there will be lots of activities. By imposing a post count minimum, that would ensure that the new members are here to participate, not spread their crappy ads or links. at least that makes sense in my head.


----------



## Cher

You explained it quite well - it makes sense. I've belonged to other message boards and never seen the spamming problem handled that way - seems they could learn a thing or two from doing it this way.

Hmmm, it happened again....would anyone have any idea what could cause IE to give an error report message and shut down so often when I'm browsing or posting on this board?


----------



## dcole710

i'm starting to feel anxious about the impending downtime....:bawling: :sadyes:


----------



## tadzio79

sorry you keep getting error messages. I searched around general help forum and this might help, I'll copy and paste since you can't see links:

Q: i was in the skincare forum earlier looking at posts then all of a sudden i get a explorer error message then my computer clicks off , it only happens when i come to this website this is the message i get explorer caused an error in unknown

A: Try clearing your temporay internet files and cookies. If that does't work, try using Firefox browser

Clearing Cache on MicrosoftÂ® Internet Explorer 6.0 

[*]Click *Start*, select *Settings* and *Control Panel*.

[*]Double-click *Internet Options* to open *Internet Properties*.

[*]Click *Delete Files*.

[*]*Select Delete Cookies*.

[*]Click *OK* on the *Delete Files* dialog box.

[*]Click *OK*.

*Clearing Cache on Firefox *

[*]Click *Tools* and select *Options*.

[*]Click the *Privacy *Icon.

[*]Click *Clear* across from the *Cache* option.

[*]Click *Ok*.

[*]Exit and relaunch the browser.

You can download firefox browser at firefox.com (www in front, hehe)

I hope this helps! :handkuss:

I know hon, I'm with ya! but it's supposed to be at midnight, so we have like 13 minutes left! but it should be up and running in the morning! so don't worry and get some beauty sleep! :love5:


----------



## Cher

You're so sweet for getting all that info for me, thank you!

I'll give that a try right away!!

{{{Big Hugs}}}


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin to sleep soon

im so tired


----------



## Jesskaa

I just finshed a 5 paragagraph essay.

Then I have latin homework, I need to tidy up my room a bit.

&amp; i need to find an outfit for tomarrow [which could take forever.]

and i need to shaveee and all that.

&amp; the laundry's going and i got a lunch for tomorrow to pack.

ahh, so much!

opps i forgot to mention i have english homework and i forgot the packet at school [which is due tomorrow and i never did like any of it.] so Im gunna makeup it all at home and then copy it on the packet which is a awful lot of work, for me todo. But I might be up night but i need the grades!


----------



## tadzio79

happy April Fool's day everyone!!!

dang Jess, you got lots of stuff to do today! I'm still on my first cup of coffe, hehe!

I'm sorry you forgot your packet at school, that sucks!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I got some of my latin done [its not due until tuesday but im a serious procastionater usally.]

I will clean my room after i make my outfit [i make a mess with clothes] which is after the laundry [because all my good clothes are in the laundry!]

and, I should get to working on the packet thingy, because im super sneaking about it. I had like 3 months to get this packet done but completely forgot about it and i was gunna bring the packet home [its easy when you have fregging papers!] and do it this weekend [i have like 4 out of 10 done] and ugh! i'm so mad at myself, its a 100point packet!


----------



## TylerD

Howdy homies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im having a bad day I got drunk last night and lost my cell phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BLAH!!!!! No cell phone, I might as well just be walking around naked lol.

Hows Jess and everyone?


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh, that sucks. Did you cancel the stuff for it?

I'd miss my cellphone if i ever lost it!

I'm pretty tired.


----------



## TylerD

Naw just got it suspended so nobody can use it, incase I find it..... But I dont remember wheere I lost it cuz I drank to much and dont remember much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  .

Yes I miss it but what ever if the place was open I would go buy a razor but its CLOSED  FRICKIN place.... im mad.

Anyways WHy you tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Where you with your friends? Could they know?!

Ahh I have the razor.

my procastination has caught up with me.


----------



## TylerD

I asked them they were drunk to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i prob just lost it in th ebar it prob fell out I called but they didnt see it...

BTW Im drinkin ga coke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

that sucks pretty bad.


----------



## TylerD

Nope Im having a coke so im happy.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, i thought you said "nope, im on coke so im happy."

because i scrolled down way to fast and my computer caught up and just flew right down the page so i read it all wrong.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha you silly willy... BUT the question is is coke better then pepsi YES IT IS!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Nahh I like pepsi more.

But i prefer Dr.peper or rootbeer.


----------



## TylerD

yes those are both good I also like red shirts and apple sauce with my pork chops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mmmmmmmmm,..

So whats on your agenda for tonight?

I believe i will go look for my cell and then relax cuz i work tomorrow.


----------



## Jesskaa

a little hyper today?..

my agenda is to clean &amp; do laundry and get ready for school tomorrow.

sounds pretty good, relaxing is nice!


----------



## TylerD

Haha not really just havent been on this site much in the past couple months so just talkitive.

Well you sound like you have a good night lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel like Dairy Queen mmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

:6:

I'm sorry about your cell Tyler. Hope you find it or get a better one soon!


----------



## CellyCell

my tummy hurts.

random. i know.


----------



## Cher

I'm eating jelly bellys. The popcorn ones taste like [email protected]

How's that for random? :bigeyes2:


----------



## tadzio79

as far as popcorns go, I love kettle corns!!!

regular one are blah to me, lol!


----------



## Cher

And caramel corn too - don't forget the caramel corn!! Mmmmmm!!


----------



## tadzio79

Oooh yeah, those are good too! hehehe!!!

dang girl, you're making me hungry! lmao!!!


----------



## Cher

lol, I'm bad for that - you'll see. I'm a junk food junkie who loves to share her addiction :zahn:


----------



## Gwendela

Darn it I wanted DQ tonight too, but noooo my husband decides that he is tired. :fad: So I'll just settle for Heineken instead. :thumbsup2:


----------



## TylerD

Haha well thats too bad Ill eat a blizzard for you though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> MMMMM!!!!

BY the way I went around with my friends adn found my cell phone hahahah my friend josh said I was doing backflips by Burger King last night so it might have fell out around there so we went around there and sure enough I found it.... Was laying down in the grass I cant believe I found it, Josh showed me where I was and I looked.... I was so happy when I found it WHOOOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Woohoo!!! I'm glad you found your cell Tyler!


----------



## jessimau

That's awesome Tyler. And wow, you can do backflips drunk and be around to post about it? That's some skill!

I just took a final yesterday and had to turn in a paper all about my family, but now I'm on spring break for a whole week. Doesn't mean much, though b/c I still have to work all week. Blah. We went and re-visited the place we're getting married and decided on a ceremony location. I'm SOOO excited! It's so tranquil out there!


----------



## tadzio79

another day has started!

Where's everyone???


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Hi Hi Hi!! What's up my lovelies??


----------



## daer0n

hello everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Hello lovelyarsenic and daer0n! how are you?


----------



## michal_cohen

but rc is better then both:moa:


----------



## daer0n

dum dee dum...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

this thread started to be a lil too much weired even for me

i have a date next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

cool for you Michal ! how come i never posted here before ? :kopfkratz:

:sheep: (because i love that smiley)

my brother is watching one of the matrix movies.


----------



## han

whats up everyone


----------



## Kathy

Not much Han...I should be working and I'm not. I'm on mut instead!

Hey everyone!


----------



## daer0n

and, i shouldnt be bored, cause im on MUT lol

but i am!

*goes to use the new photoshop CS3*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lol magossiene, you never posted here before?

kinda funny, this is the official "chat" thread on mut :lol:


----------



## daer0n

oh wait a min, im downloading something, i cant open photoshop

bwah! T_T


----------



## Shelley

I have major gardening fever right now..

Today I plan on planting my canna rhizomes to get them started inside. My plumeria is showing signs of life, I noticed a leaf today.

Ack! Why can't the month of May arrive faster, I want to play in the dirt! :vogel:


----------



## daer0n

LOL! @ play in the dirt

:rofl:

must be fun hey, i bet my daughter would like it too, but she would definitely do it differently :lol:

my mom loves plants too, she grows tons in her garden, i like them, but i just like looking at them i would only have plastic ones, i suck at taking care of plants, when my mom went out for vacation with my dad i would let them dry out cause i never watered them :rotfl:


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

Ooh Michal, how exciting!!! Hope the date goes well for you! :handkuss:

you should post here more often, hehe!

How are you liking that CS3? Are there a lot of new features and improvements?

hehe, I like looking at them, but I'm too lazy to get dirty, lol!

Oh btw, did you hear from the doc's partner? How did it go?


----------



## daer0n

i havent done anything on it yet lol :lol:

havent had a chance, been sorta busy, cant wait though, i was just getting a plug in for it but, tsk, im gonna go play with it now for a lil while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hey hey hey

i cant sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't stop looking for love

It can be found

In the strangest places

Just when you've given up

Along comes a miracle

That turns your life around

So don't stop, looking for love


----------



## magosienne

haha, well i'm considerably low on discovering how MuT works, stupid me. :rotfl:

lol, don't tempt me :rotfl: :moa: :brsh:

lol, it's 7:30 PM here. i'm hungry !!!!


----------



## daer0n

You live in Paris! well, i knew you were from France, but i didnt noticed what part of France, cool! :glasses:

it's only 12 pm here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

my bro is here

goodnight


----------



## daer0n

nite nite :wave: -_-ZzZ


----------



## magosienne

haha, that's funny. bon appÃ©tit !

actually i live in the suburd, not Paris itself, but Paris sounds better and we're so close it's not a lie.

hehe my bro' gave me the first matrix on my flash key i'm watching it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

'nite Michal


----------



## daer0n

cool, my husband is a big fan of that movie, we had a fight over it one day lmao, it was funny after all.

i want to see 23 with Jim Carrey,  im gonna see if they have a good quality one to download it :brsh:


----------



## magosienne

it sounds like an interesting movie. i'd love to watch 300, though i'm sure it's far different from the original greek legend.

i have to download the last episode of Doctor Who, i love that tv show.


----------



## daer0n

i've seen Doctor Who only once, but that episode was kinda odd, i didnt understand it since ive never seen it before, but it looked good

300, omg, i really wanted to see that movie but jeez, it was so violent, i had nightmares after watching it, legs arms and heads flying all over the place &gt;.&lt;

i couldnt finish watching it, my husband did though, and when it ended he was like, that was such a great movie, and i was like, woot, you're crazy it was too violent..but you know, ...guys :tocktock: oh and, the sex scenes they just made me ick lol


----------



## magosienne

i hate sex scenes (yes, i have never watched porn in my life, just don't see the "fun") but i have no prob' with violence, must be my tomboyish side :rotfl: and i know the Greeks died after fighting for days, so i'm prepared.

doctor Who is kinda weird. i remember when i saw the episode called Androids of Tara, i saw a man with a long long scarf playing chess with a metal dog, travelling in a police box and i wondered : "WTF ???". but after i watched a few episodes i was like "haha, too funny !".


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

yeah, ive only seen doctor who once and i just didnt get it :lol:

and yeah, i hate sex scences too, and i certainly dont like porn at all!

i dont see the need for sex scenes in movies :sleepyhead: but i know they do it to be able to sell, its just too sad that the thing that sells the most nowadays is sex :frown:


----------



## daer0n

Yikes, it's already 2pm, i gotta go work out !

talk later! :wave:

P.S.

im gonna change my profile today again lmao!


----------



## magosienne

yep, that's just sad, maybe they compensate for their lack of imagination? mm, they should contact me, i have plenty :moa:

lol, again? i'd like to change my profile a bit, but i have no inspiration at all.

see you later.


----------



## daer0n

hmm, my computer takes forever to load the videos :kopfkratz:

i can code one for you if you want, just let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh finally my videos opened lol dang computer gets pretty slow sometimes :sleepyhead:

seeya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I have never watched Dr. Who. The weather has been nice for the past while but today it was -21 with a north wind, yikes! I hope it warms up again soon.


----------



## magosienne

thank you Nurinia ! well, if you have some time to loose :eusa_whistle:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ok, so now it's 11:18 pm, hmm, if i don't want to sleep in class tomorrow (pff, like i don't do it because the teacher knows nothing about her stuff :rotfl: ) i have to go to bed.

good night ! (lol soon for you )


----------



## Jesskaa

hello!


----------



## tadzio79

dang daer0n, the determination!!!

I wish I was more like you when it comes to exercising, hehe! :sheep:

Have a good nite!

Hello Jess, what's up? :laughing:


----------



## daer0n

Haha, i just think of the times when i felt better (physically) i look at my pictures and i am like dang i have to look like that again!!

and then i go and work my butt off :lol: i like it too, it makes me feel good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

good morning

i need to go to work soon


----------



## tadzio79

Hello Michal! it's 8:24 PM over here.

I'm munching on celeries and carrots because I'm a little hungry but I don't want to eat so late, so yeah...


----------



## Kathy

Hi Michal! How are you? Long time no talk to...


----------



## dcole710

hey there!

is this thread an ongoing convo or can one post pretty much anything?


----------



## tadzio79

you can carry on the conversation or be as random as you want!

the only objective is to make sure the thread doesn't die! LMAO!!!


----------



## magosienne

hello everyone, it's 8am here and i'm taking my breakfast.

and i'm listening to Bob Sinclar just to wake me up :tocktock:


----------



## jessimau

Good morning! It's so weird to say that when I'm getting ready for bed.


----------



## dcole710

wow where is everyone? it's so quiet on here. it must be nice to sleep like a normal person...


----------



## magosienne

why, you don't sleep? :kopfkratz:

i'm just finishing eating, and it's 2:30pm, yeah i know but i got home at 1:30 because the teacher took a loooong coffee as usual (grr) and i had to buy some fruits because i've decided since last week to eat 3 fruits a day.


----------



## AngelaGM

I am bored and I need to clean but here I am on MUT!


----------



## daer0n

That's good, i love fruit, i just never get to buy a whole lot, fruits and veggies are ridiculously expensive here in Canada, well, here in Calgary at least :sleepyhead:

oh and morning everyone, its 6:31 am here lol :brsh:


----------



## magosienne

morning ! (lol)

yep here too it's expensive (i nearly got a heart attack when i saw the price for one mango), but i have weight to loose and i just told myself i should first try to eat more healthy.

and i hate fresh fruits and vegetables lol, so i do smoothies, hehe i love my mom's new blender.


----------



## michal_cohen

i just return from work


----------



## daer0n

My mother in law gave us one of these blenders they sell on tv ads, infomercials, supposedly works wonderfully, and...gosh, it does ok, but, its so noisy, when i turn it on my daughter freaks out lol! she starts screaming and getting all scared..:add_wegbrech:

i love fresh veggies and fruits, i used to hate them, but i psyched myself out and i kept massaging my brain with the thought of "they're good for you, they taste yummy" :tocktock:

lol :lol:


----------



## daer0n

How was work?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

lol, mine too is noisy, scares the cat (the hoover too, so i'm not worried:rotfl.

i also have the habit of covering my apples with a lot of cinnamon, lol.

oops, gotta go, law class in 45 minutes. bye !


----------



## tadzio79

hello everyone!

I'm feeling so groggy... couldn't sleep till after 2am, and woke up not too long ago...


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! sorry, that must be hard.

i have a migraine.arg. my episode of doctor who has finished downloading (yes, finally ! ) and i'm going to eat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry about your migraine hon, hope you feel better soon!

hehehe, I've recorded Planet earth (discovery channel) and just finished watching one last night, it was so amazing!!!

bon appetit! (did I spell that right? lol!)


----------



## daer0n

Ack, sorry to hear that Joo :S i know, i sometimes cant sleep either, but, just cause my baby wakes me up, oooh you girls should see my under eye circles, theyre almost down to my knees! cant ever sleep very good T_T

Have fun watching dr who magosienne, hope it's a good episode  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

i looove discovery channel, that would be the only reason i would get cable, cause i dont even watch tv anymore :lol: im here all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Nurinia, Planet earth series is so awesome!

Last night, I was like, is that Sigourney Weaver narrating?! and I was right, lol!

More than five years in the making, PLANET EARTH redefines blue-chip natural history filmmaking and continues the Discovery Channel mission to provide the highest quality programming in the world. The 11-part series will amaze viewers with never-before-seen animal behaviors, startling views of locations captured by cameras for the first time, and unprecedented high-definition production techniques. Award-winning actress and conservationist Sigourney Weaver is the series' narrator

Discovery Channel :: Planet Earth :: Portrait of the Planet

you can see some clips on the website there.

they're selling the dvd of the series also, I'm debating if I want to get them or not.


----------



## magosienne

thank you ! i feel better now, i just had to wait until my meds work and it takes some time.

yes, you spelled it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i heard about Planet Earth, i'll try to get my hands on it.

:10:

when i was a baby i used to confuse day&amp;night, and my dad was just a cop he wasn't an officer yet so he could be called in the middle of the night, so between the phone and the baby, it wasn't easy for him to sleep, so one day mom and dad woke up and put me in another room where i could train my voice without disturbing them ! :rotfl:


----------



## daer0n

That is soo exciting!

i love everything they show on the discovery channel, i am a big fan.

i download the stuff off the internet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cheaper for sure :lol:


----------



## daer0n

LOL

good idea, we put our daughter in another bedroom now, but jeez, sometimes she comes and lays down by the door crying and screaming cause she doesnt want to fall asleep, followed by the crying chorus of her lil brother :lol:


----------



## tadzio79

haha, downloading the stuff of the internet is way cheaper for sure!!!

I probably will hunt around online for those episodes, but then again, I want them in nice packaging! lmao!!!


----------



## daer0n

lol! yeah, if you collect movies that is a good idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you could also print out the covers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

:add_wegbrech: my parents had more luck my brother wasn't born yet.

^^ i do that too, lol.


----------



## daer0n

i download everything off the internet, that is how i got photoshop lol

torrent websites are great like that, i have to see if they have that 23 movie, i forgot to look for it yesterday ~_~


----------



## magosienne

i do too, for stuff i can't have in France, doctor who for example. even among french sci fi fans, it's not known by everyone.

i just watched the first episode of the season 3, i'm lovin' it, the new actress is really good. i can't wait until next saturday.


----------



## dcole710

ARRRGGGHHH! It is snowing...a lot. It's April for goodness sakes AND it was hot all last week like 80 degree weather! I was soo ready for winter to be over...


----------



## daer0n

Oh i didnt know the show had a new actress...wonder who it is?


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, it is snowing here too, with a temperature of -6

Spring, where are you??! T_T


----------



## magosienne

Freema Agyeman. she was a guest star in the last double episode of season 2, and the producers were amazed by her talent, so they decided to hire her as the new doctor's companion. i'm very sad they had to sort of kill the last companion, she was a good character and the actress was amazing too (Billie Piper), but that's the philosophy of the show.

haha at least i can see Christopher Eccleston in Heroes.





that's the new actress with David Tennant as the doctor.

i love this show they seem to pick only good actors and that's fantastic.

eek, it's almost midnight here, good night everyone !


----------



## michal_cohen

its 01:16 in here

i just here for a while and ill return to sleep ill be here again in a few hours

im so sick :s

my nose killin me and i got tears in my eyes

and my truth :s

my ears hurts and my teeth too

i dont know how im gonna work for 8 and a half hours tomarrow


----------



## daer0n

just drink lots of lemon tea, vitamin c helps a lot

colds suck mega!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hate a grape fruite even without suger and it was sweet hehe

i lost the taste of things

im gettin antibyotics for the cold i took one pill yestrday and one today tomarrow ill start to take 2 and then 3

i dont want to miss work

i hope it will despear until next week

3 days ago i clean a place in the mall that got a lot of dust and thats where i got it

im ellergic to dust :s


----------



## tadzio79

Oh no! I'm so sorry you're not feeling well Michal!

I agree with Nurinia, vitamin C really helps!

hope you feel better soon! :huggies:

yikes, I never had allergies so I can only imagine. That sucks!


----------



## michal_cohen

yea it suck to be sick :s

but hanks to you i allready feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Michal, I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling well. I agree that Vitamin C does help. I hope you feel better soon!

We had a light snowfall the other day but now it is melting. April is such a screwy month, you never know what type of weather you will have day to day.


----------



## TylerD

Hello folks, thought I would stop by and see what everyone is doing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered Smashbox Primer on Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it sucks im gonna be mad cuz it was expensive lol.


----------



## Shelley

Tyler did you order it from sephora.com? You should be able to send it back if you don't like it.


----------



## Gwendela

Michal I hope you feel better soon. I'm allergic to dust, dust mites actually it's not fun at all.


----------



## TylerD

No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered it from Smashbox website I didnt know you could order it anywhere els.... Well I didnt really check I just went to smashbox.com and did it there because i thought that would be easiest.


----------



## Shelley

I have never ordered from the smashbox website, but you should be able to return it if you don't like it. If not you could always sell it on MUT, there are people who love this product. l I hope the product works for you!


----------



## TylerD

Good point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks... You know my lise watier primer actually works good at covering but I cant wear it anymore because it flakes so bad Its not my skin either, its the actual primer for some reason it just turns white flaky as soon as I apply my makeup... I dont know why it does that, Hopefully the smashbox wont do that.


----------



## Shelley

That's strange about the LW primer. I have never used it before, have you been using it for awhile or is it relatively new?

Right now I am using CoverFX primer, I really like it.


----------



## TylerD

I have been using it for a long time for like 2 years. It always does this to me even since the day I got it, but it is a bit worse now I dont know why.

And I was thinking about trying the coverfx primer but I wasnt sure if it would be good for deep pores or not, it looks more less to just hold makeup in its place not specified to cover large pores is it?


----------



## Shelley

Maybe it was a bad/defective product or it is just like that, which sucks. I believe the CoverFX primer is for prepping/smoothing the skin before applying foundation, not sure about covering large pores.

Okay, I found this info on the CoverFX primer (Skinprep FX) from their website...

A revolutionary skin treatment and priming serum to help prepare the skin for foundation application.








All skin types including sensitive.
Step 1 : Priming Benefits COVER FX foundations are professional textures with optimum coverage potential. _SKINPREP FX_ allows COVER FX foundations to simply glide, effortlessly blend and easily build coverage on skin. COVER FX cream foundation will continue to bind to skin and last all day, even on top of _SKINPREP FX_. Dermaveil Technology reduces the appearance of fine lines and pores. Foundation will look fresher all day! *Step 2 : Cosmeceutical Benefits*









Oil free, non-comedogenic (will not clog pores), fragrance free, dermatologist recommended.


F,A,C,E multi-vitamin technology : *Vitamin F *is an omega-3 fatty acid used to treat dry, atopic skin by repairing the lipid barrier of the stratum corneum and reducing trans epidermal water loss (TEWL) significantly ; *Vitamin A *is an established anti-wrinkle active by repairing UV induced damage to guard against premature aging. Fine lines and wrinkles are noticeably smoother while pigmentation is normalized ;* Vitamin C *increases natural collagen formation by cells, resulting in more plump, youthful looking skin. Vitamin C functions to reduces the appearance of sunspots and uneven pigmentation to improve overall skin tone and radiance and clarity. Vitamin C is a free radical scavenger to protect natural collagen and elastin from UV degradation. *Vitamin E *protects lipids and cells from free radical and UV damage while increasing skin moisturization 
All ingredients are certified to be non-comedogenic. 
SKINPREP FX contains anti-inflammatory ingredients 
SKINPREP FX provides supercharged hydration to the skin 
SKINPREP FX results in clinically proven skin rejuvenation


----------



## TylerD

Hmmmmm this sounds interesting how much is it?


----------



## Shelley

Around $35.00-38.00 Canadian.

I know at the Shoppers Drug Mart near where I live they are good in regards to returning products. You could ask about returns if you don't like it, allergy to it etc. I have very sensitive face skin and it doesn't irritate me.


----------



## TylerD

Well I may have to take a little trip down to shoppers hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully some old fat guy is working there, I prefer buying makeup from them rather a good looking girl makes me feel uncomfortable hehe.


----------



## Shelley

lol! Maybe the girl will give you a sample to take home, doesn't hurt to ask.:vogel:

I'm heading off to bed, goodnight everyone!


----------



## TylerD

Haha thats true... I could ask... Ooooor I could use my ravishing good looks to get her to give it to me for free hehe jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do need something new Damn Lise Watier  It seems you will like a product fior a while then hate it, I cant belive Pure Luxe eraser I used to love it and now it does nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a pitty.

But I have to get going now thanks for the advice Shelley I will pick some of that up tonight if they give samples and let you know tomorrow how it is haha or Els Friday take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

> Haha thats true... I could ask... Ooooor I could use my ravishing good looks to get her to give it to me for free hehe jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> im goin to work
> 
> see you later ppl


----------



## daer0n

> Hahaha :moa:
> i hope you have a great day at work! and that you feel better today, take care!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

you know what I say, if you got it, work it! LMAO!!! :moa:

[quote=michal_cohen;918145:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

im goin to work

see you later ppl

Hope you have a great day michal!


----------



## magosienne

hey everyone !

sorry to hear you're sick Michal, if it's allergies maybe you just need to take some antihistaminics. i'm going to the doctor this afternoon just for that, lol. spring coming back sucks sometimes :rotfl:

oh my ... the bad guys in doctor Who are wearing New Rock shoes, which are gothic shoes, big, a bit heavy, with metal. :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## tadzio79

Good morning!

god, it's been like forever since I've been up this early.

it's 6:10AM here, and what do I do? Log into MUT, lol!!! :vogel:


----------



## magosienne

loooooool that's what i do too.

haha, i know why my eyes were itching and why i didn't dare to wear my contacts : my lids are irritated because of my allergies.


----------



## daer0n

LMAO

that is what i do too, after my husband leaves for work, i come sit here and log in to see what's up, and well to check on my forum too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

how's it going magosienne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So you are really into that Dr. Who show hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

though i must say i didn't watch many episodes of the old series. one day i'll just plan a trip to London and buy some DVDs, lol.

rhaa they didn't have my antihistaminics at the pharmacy, gotta go back tomorrow.


----------



## daer0n

cool and you let me know how the old episodes were lol cause i only watched one :lol:

that's too bad about the antihistaminics, maybe you can search for natural ones on the internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

yeah, i should do that, cool idea thanks ! they say i should have my antihistaminics tomorrow, so that's okay.

i only watched three complete episodes. they're kinda funny, i mean what's cool with a tv show that old is watching an episode is like being a witness of how much the special effects have changed. they were good, considering they had not much money and equipment.

i've seen the first episode called "an unearthly child", it was made in black and white and the way they played with the light created a creepy atmosphere. that's impressive.


----------



## daer0n

in the one i saw the special fx were like sorta low budget lol!

and i was sitting on the bed thinking, gosh this show is weird and those special fx are funny, kinda like the ones my siblings and i used to try to reproduce when we were kids :add_wegbrech:


----------



## magosienne

lol, sometimes i feel like that too. but they're still better than that old show my mom and dad used to watch as kids. recently they bought a dvd, and my brother and i watched it by curiosity. we couldn't stop laughing, haha, and we used to practice fencing so we know some stuff about swords, and the fights were so ridiculous !

it's called Thierry la Fronde, and it's just like Robin Hood, but in a ridiculous french version.





look at that daft face !


----------



## daer0n

LMAO!!! :add_wegbrech:

kinda reminded me of my mom and what she used to do when she was a teen, she said her and a cousin would turn the tv on, and then they would watch this weekend show, where they had all the famous singers of the moment, in mexico, and so they were watching and this famous spanish singer would be on the show all the time, but, his way of singing was ridiculous and the faces that he would make too, they turned the volume all the way down just to watch the faces he would make while singing, he was also kinda gay so you go figure, they would just sit there with the muted tv and laughing their a$$es off all afternoon. :lol: :lol:


----------



## magosienne

LMAO !!!

we also did that once when my bro and i were watching tv, and of course there was nothing good that night, so we just watched Conan, and it was sooo funny ! haha, we also love RPGs, though we rarely play.


----------



## michal_cohen

what a night mare i couldnt enter mut all night


----------



## tadzio79

Hi Michal! how are you doing?


----------



## daer0n

hahahahaha that must have been funny :lol:

i love RPG's too!

i rarely play too, i used to play a lot with my husband, but, you know, kids happen &gt;.&lt;


----------



## daer0n

i couldnt enter MUT all afternoon either!

but i dyed my hair instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im still in pain but im ok

im going to sleep mpw i have only halp an hour befor i need to go to work

in which color in going to salon next week im think


----------



## daer0n

the color was Light Ash Blonde but on me it never turns that color, it tends to get red, but i like the color that i get, so i keep using the same color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Oooh what color is it??? I bet it looks beautiful!

oh no! :10:

I'm sorry hon, hope you don't have to work too hard at work today!


----------



## daer0n

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, it was light ash blonde but it never turns blonde on me, it always turns out redish, so, it kinda looks the same as in my pics but, slighty lighter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

we wanna see pics anyways Nuri! lol pics pics pics!


----------



## tadzio79

yes! ditto on the pics!!!


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

that would be good...the only tiny lil prob is, my camrea is broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im so upset about it, i was gonna post a thread about it but i decided not to, my camera, that we got for our anniversary is broken :frown: :scared:

we have to send it to get repaired and i just called today to see how much it will cost and they told me about 240 dlls..

i dunno when we are gonna take it in though T_T


----------



## Jesskaa

ouch that's a painful trip to the wallet.


----------



## magosienne

ouch sorry to hear that Nurinia. i wonder why each time you want to repair something it costs a lot of money, almost as much if you bought a new one. my dad's camera fell on the floor and we never got it repaired because of that.

i love your avatar Michal.

yeepee, spring is here ! back for good i think, it's warm, there's a beautiful sun in the sky, and with 16Â°C outside you could almost go out with a teeshirt. i love it, i'm a spring person.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

nuri i jope the camra will work with the new card


----------



## TylerD

Holy crap this is the earliest ive ever been on this site haha, its 9:33 am here and I have to work at 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes on Good Friday even though the gym is closed I have to go in for some stupid reason, probably bring in new equipment or something. Oh well its only a 4 hr shift and I get double time and a half  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juicycouturegrl

my boyfriend called me at 8:55 this morning and woke me...he was up awfully early for some reason! and we didn't have school and i didn't even have to work so i was going to sleep in...i tried to go back to sleep, but got up and had some cereal and decided to surf the MUT forums for a while instead! well, happy good Friday everyone!


----------



## michal_cohen

what do you say maybe you will borrow me some of your shifts ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

i know :S


----------



## daer0n

My husband said its not too bad though, but we will see how much it costs :S

we should be able to take it in soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its nice to have some sun, its awful in here, -7 and coooooooooooooold


----------



## magosienne

funny, because here it's warm as if we're in May. there's just a cold wind sometimes to remind us we have to wear something on our arms. my cat's very happy to go outside (we have a balcony where she can go).


----------



## TylerD

Haha sounds good to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My boss is a jerk haha but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whos boss isnt lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

yup

my boss his a jerk and single no one can beat that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my teeth are kilin me i hope i live to see next week

lol

i think my face is going to swollow :s


----------



## tadzio79

dang! I'm so sorry about your cam Nurinia.

repair cost sounds expensive, is it an expensive camera? if so then it'd be worth it to fix.

I'm sorry you have a toothache Michal, do you have an appointment with a dentist?

I just chilled out today, hubby didn't have work so we went out for brunch and basically stayed home and cleaned around a bit, hehe!


----------



## michal_cohen

no

i will go on sunday to the family doc so she will sebscribe me some pain killers

cus this pain is really kill me

its hurts even when im walk or type :s


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> holaaa.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

hows goin?

you look great


----------



## Jesskaa

Heyy Michael.

Not much, you?

Thanks!


----------



## michal_cohen

i have a killer teeth ack its began a 3 days ago

:s

and i can go to an doctor

becue the accident i had i need to go only to an exspert and befor the tretment i need

to pay him just for lookin at me

and its expensive :s

so i go tomarrow to the doc to give me some pain killers

i have 2 dates next week


----------



## Geek

hi


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

i see you are in pain too

wat you got?


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw, toothaches suck really bad. Like ear aches are even worse.

hope it goes by fast.

But the dates are good news!

hiii tony.


----------



## Geek

oh just recovering from hernia surgery


----------



## michal_cohen

oh:scared:

have a fast recovery

when i had a surgery its took me 3 month to recover

hope you will have a super recover

yep

i found them in a dating fourm

but we desidad to be friends

i cant feel anything to no one


----------



## Jesskaa

ahh well, give it time. you will find a man in time i know it.

But being friends is a good place to start for anything.


----------



## michal_cohen

yup espiceally for me

love your video by the way


----------



## Jesskaa

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank ya.


----------



## michal_cohen

when you going to do another?


----------



## Jesskaa

Not sure. I'm probably going to make a lot more now since i know how to use my camera, i love it.

I might make one tomorrow, but I wouldn't know what to say!


----------



## michal_cohen

you can tell about your day

or to take us to a short tour in your house or outside


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats veryy true!


----------



## michal_cohen

it can be fun


----------



## Jesskaa

very true. I might hafta get some intresting plan for a video to share tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen

can wait to see it

im not goin to work tomarrow

becuse my pain and ill stay home monday too

so ill be here


----------



## Jesskaa

Alrightyyy. Im gunna be around awhile a lot tomorrow because im staying home all day and relaxing.


----------



## michal_cohen

me too

but my bro will be hre what a bummer he works from 3 at the morning until 6 in the morning and the rest of the day he is sleeping

so i have only 3 hours to be here


----------



## Jesskaa

bummer.

Its 2:48am

&amp; Im not sleepy at all.

so by the time i wake up tomorrow it will be past lunch time!


----------



## michal_cohen

like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its 10 at the morning in here

i wanted to go to my grandma but my dad dont want to go :s

its sturday so we dont have buses until the evening


----------



## Jesskaa

like you.

oh wow, i wish i was up at 10am.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know how the buses work around her, hmm.

My mom,dad, or brother are usally my taxi, lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin to my grandma maybe ill sleep there

wow i need to take like a million things

have a great day everyone


----------



## magosienne

hi everyone ! have a great day Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I woke up at exactly lunchtime. haha.

I'm listening to justin timberlake.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

I woke up late as usual today too, lol!

my hubby wen to play golf and I'm watching Flavor of Love marathon, woohoo!


----------



## Jesskaa

I was watching that too.

But then my parents left, and I decide its time to blast the music and clean

and then I'm going to go shower.

And I might make a video because I know Michal wants me too.

Not sure what im going to do on it though.


----------



## magosienne

a tutorial of your fave look ?

i'm listening to Phil Collins (i can't stop loving you-love that song).

my cat's sleeping on my bed, as usual.

i wanted to do some dessert for tomorrow but my mom had already something in my mind. i should have said more clearly i wanted to do something, i'm angry at myself. i thought it was obvious that if i was going shopping at the health food store it wasn't to buy a soap or a moisturizer.:kopfkratz: oh well, it's not like i can't do it another day.


----------



## tadzio79

I agree, Do a tut Jess!!!

I just got done with dinner. Made curry tonight, it was yummy, hehe!

totally random, but I get annoyed when people tell me how to do stuff when they don't lift a finger! argh! sorry just had to vent, lol!


----------



## Jesskaa

Picture182.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

^^ new video.

i'm acting stupid, but whatever. Its almost embarrassing to post haha and the playback was torture.

the camera quality sucks.


----------



## tadzio79

hehe Jess, you're so cute!!!

at first I thought you were doing a tut, and then I was laughing because you were like hell no! lol!!!

your new keyboard looks great!

your room is nice, mine is so messy!

I like how set up your MU stuff, I've yet to have a full set up for my stash.


----------



## Jesskaa

hehe, thanks!

lol, i thought people would think that so i started off with that first.

thanks!

i like having nice orangized places for my make it makes the morning much easier.


----------



## magosienne

you're very cute Jesska !

yeepee ! i got a chocolate rabbit from my mom, and it's from Lindt, so it's a good chocolate, yum !

hehe, finally i got to do my recipe, though my mom was a bit surprised it involved matcha tea.

she's cooking some meat, and we have a delicious smell of thyme and rosemary in the kitchen. yum, i love that smell. though i don't like much meat, when it's my mom cooking, i can eat.


----------



## michal_cohen

the holiday was awsome

i was a lil beat despointed cus the zoo and all the musuems had free enter and didnt went to any of them

i didnt had with who :s

maybe next year


----------



## daer0n

Heya girls im just stopping by to say hi real quick here cause i gotta go get ready to go out here, my hubby, me and kids are all going out today again, so i have to get ready but i love muut!!!!!!

anyhow, hugs for you all, i miss mut lol, ill be back on monday again to check and chat around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a great day girls!


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope you are having fun dont forget to tell us how it was

im sooo happy for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

hope your day is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

there's those days i wonder why i got up. i fu**** my makeup twice, and my nails too, arg i hate my OPI start to finish when it comes to nail stickers.

i can't find my flash key, so i can't work on my stories grr, i'm gonna kill my brother if he took it to his girlfriend's house. i don't mind him using it, but it's mine.

i wanted to go out in this sunny day but finally stayed home. but tomorrow i decided i'll go to montmartre and luxembourg (it's a garden).


----------



## TylerD

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:d:d:d

Sorry those were suppose to be smily faces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my tooth harts again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i need to return to work at the uni tomarrow and i dont feel like it


----------



## tadzio79

I hope you had a wonderful time with your family Nurinia!

Michal, I'm sorry you're still not feeling well. :huggies:

it was a pretty relaxed day, my sister came over to hang with me and my hubby. We went to Redondo Beach Pier because we were in the mood for seafood and ate so much!!!

I haven't been wearing MU at all lately. I'm so lazy, lol!


----------



## Gwendela

Is it bad that I hear Redondo beach and I think of the Beach Boys?

Well I tried going to sleep but I'm so nauseated. I just tried to register online for my classes and their stinking site is overloaded!


----------



## tadzio79

hahaha no, it's not bad, but it wasn't sunny at all today!

it was pretty hazy and windy, not a lot of people were there as usual since it's Easter. But we were there to pig out, so it didn't really matter, lol!

good luck with your registration hon!


----------



## Jesskaa

Its 3:0AM i need to up in 3 hours and a half at the latest.

goshh.


----------



## tadzio79

dang Jess, you need to go to sleep! why are you up so late?

I'm usually up until 2am or later because I'm a night owl, haha!


----------



## Jesskaa

Because I`m also a night owl.. and I can never sleep!

I didnt see this yesterday.. thanks!


----------



## tadzio79

hehehe!!! glad to know I'm not the only one!

I try to get to bed earlier, but I lie wide awake in the dark.

I hate how my mind starts to wander like crazy!

sometimes I force myself to read a book or watch tv to bore myself to sleep.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a notebook beside my bed so i can record my thoughts because right before bed i think of everything! And I hate it, it ruins my sleep.


----------



## tadzio79

I noticed that you had that sound machine thingy in your video, maybe you should try to listen to the sound you like and try to relax and close your eyes.

I have nothing to do tomorrow so I can sleep in, but I think you have school tomorrow, right?


----------



## magosienne

hi girls ! i'm ironing my clothes. arg, i hate it.

Edit : i'm going to Montmartre, i hope i can take nice pics. if i do, i'll post them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yes ! i quoted myself ! :rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen

tomarrow im workin in the uni again

i dont feel like it

someone want to swap a job with me?


----------



## Jesskaa

I always try that, but it never calm me. Even when I'm so tired my eyes feel like falling out- i still cannot sleep. I have school on tuesday!


----------



## PerfectMistake

I haven't been in this thread in here forever!!! Helllooo!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello! Whats new?

I'm sooo tired.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Nothing you haven't seen a thread about! LOL!

I am pretty tired, too. I am supposed to be looking for a job...aparently, that's not happening right now HAHA!


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL!

Well, I'm not doing what im suppose to be doing right now either!


----------



## tadzio79

I saw your thread! the pics were lovely! one where you see the stair and the buildings, reminded me a little of san francisco. I miss being in northern CA!

I would trade with you Michal, but then you'd be broke since I'm unemployed, hehe!

I was thinking about you when I woke up today. Thank god you don't have school! I would be so groggy if I didn't get enough sleep. :handkuss:

Hello Alex! I'm supposed to be looking today too but haven't yet either, lmao! :tocktock:


----------



## magosienne

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've never been to San Francisco, interesting comparison though.

yeepee, the new album of Moi dix Mois is released in my country april 20th ! (this is my fave visual kei band).


----------



## Gwendela

Thank you dear. I ended up registering when I got up at 7am. So that is out of the way.


----------



## daer0n

Hey girls!

how are all you doing?

i am sitting here pissed off at my foot lol

for some reason my ankle hurts like hell, when it was fine yesterday and this morning.

I went back to sleep after my husband left for work and i woke up with an ankle pain like if i twisted it, couldnt work out as much as i wanted today because of that, im so frustrated, stupid foot lol!


----------



## magosienne

:10: sorry for your ankle Nurinia. try to do small circles, and if you have one apply an anti inflammatory gel/cream on it.

oops almost 1 am here, good night ! bye !


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm getting stuff outta the way so i can go to sleep tonight early, hopefully. I need sleep!!

Aww, I know. I would have been horrible person to go to school with!


----------



## Gwendela

Were you kicking your husband in your sleep? :laughing:

Seriously though I hope it feels better soon. I don't want you having to hobble around like this old fart. ldlad:


----------



## tadzio79

yay! I'm glad you finally got through with registration!

I get random pains like that too but it's because I don't move around as much and don't really work out as much as I should. I know that's definitely not the case for you since I know you work out a lot!I hope it feels better soon hon!

yeah I think I'm going to try to sleep earlier than my usual 2am today. I've been waking up late and the day goes by so fast! it sucks!


----------



## Gvieve

HI everybody. I just got back from Spring Break down in Miami where BET had shot the big Spring Break Blast.

Think I had fun? How bout not a second to breathe. Was chaperoning a group that was competeing (they won yeah) but try and keep up with 25 pubescents who want to do nothing but ditch you and have their way! Now I need a vacation for real.


----------



## Gwendela

Oh my! You definitely need a vaca of your own now.


----------



## daer0n

Lmao!!

thank you Magosienne and Gwena  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Thank you Joo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, i hope it goes away and that i can work out normally again tomorrow, i hate not being able to work out T_T


----------



## michal_cohen

im so lucky i was sepous to return to work today altho my teeth are harts

i calld my boss at 5:45 and i a wake her altho she was sepous to wake up to work

she was so thankful that she let me desiad if to come today or not

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

that's so nice of you Michal to call your boss to wake her up!

if you don't feel well and don't want to work, then you should take the day off.

When do you get to see your doctor again? I hope you get this taken care of soon!


----------



## magosienne

lol Michal.

my cat wants to eat and my brother wants her to stay on his bed. i don't think he's gonna win, when my cat wants to eat, there's nothing you can do-apart give her some food.


----------



## daer0n

this sucks, it's 6 am and im bored, wtf lol

how is every one??

sleeping i see :add_wegbrech:


----------



## magosienne

nope, i'm not sleeping. of course, it's almost 4pm here.

i'm writing down a letter for a job. i'm listening to Sun hits the sky from Supergrass (love that song) and i just finished watching the last episode of doctor who. it involved witches, and since then i'm singing in my head "ding dong ! the witch is dead ! which old witch? the wicked witch ! " (from Klaus Nomi).


----------



## daer0n

Witches hey :tocktock:

well, it's too early here and there is nothing on tv lol

although i could download something like a movie or something like that

i want to download movies but, i cant think of any :sleepyhead:

I want to watch Bridge to Terabithia, someone said it sucked but i still want to see it, and i am also looking forward to see Shrek 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

yeah, i'd like to watch terabithia too. there's nothing on french tv at 6am too lol. and after it's shopping shows. i actually love to see this, i love how they show the new wonderful thing to cook vegetables etc... and special offer today if you call this number you have 20% off _and_ you get the cookbook specially made for the object by a great cook with i don't know how much stars in the michelin guide.

that and the fitness stuff :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## daer0n

LOL

me too!

i watched this one that was for the magic bullet, i wanted it so bad, and one day my mother in law showed up while we were visiting my brother in law, with a christmas gift for us, the magic bullet!!! lol

then i used to watch this ad for the Power 90 videos, i wanted them so bad too, i always looked for them on the internet without any luck, once i went to the website where i usually download stuff from and i found them, so now i have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now i want some pilates machine they sell on this infomercial, i wonder if i am gonna get it too :lol:


----------



## magosienne

LMAO !!!! :add_wegbrech:

my fave is this famous tights spray. the lady came in starting to explain how her legs felt. it was like look ! i don't wear any tights, i spray this thing on my legs, and woosh ! it's like i have tights. without of course the inconvenient of having to put them and discovering there's a hole.

and me, in front of my tv i was like : why don't she simply wear pants ? :tocktock: :brsh:


----------



## daer0n

rofl!

wtf with the tights spray, i was wondering when i watched that one :lol:

like, that spray looks like these shiny ones that ho's wear lmao

i wouldnt buy that even if she pointed me with a gun :add_wegbrech:


----------



## magosienne

:add_wegbrech: me too !

or i'd answer back with a hairspray, because frankly, it just looked like my elnett !


----------



## daer0n

lol

i'd use spray paint instead :lol:

now i know i wouldnt get holes in my spray paint tights :lol:


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

I just preordered tickets to Rush concert, woohoo!

I was supposed to order the tix for 6 people, but there were only limit for 4. so I'm not sure who's gonna end up going, my hubby wanted me to go because I'm the DD, but we'll see what happens.

My cousin owns a hair salon and she just got some equipment yesterday that's supposed to perm your hair in like 10 minutes or something and she wants me to be a guinea pig, lol! so I'm gonna get ready to head out soon. I hope she doesn't mess up my hair!


----------



## magosienne

lol good luck tadzio.

good idea Nurinia !

i went mad and did some reviews, lol, and now i'm going to eat, i'm hungry.


----------



## PerfectMistake

AHHH!! I have never done a perm! Good luck.

Hopefully it's like normal perms and if you don't like it you can wash it out right away!!


----------



## AprilRayne

Nurinia, I bought the Power 90 videos too! I've had them for 4 years and have yet to do it for 90 straight days! When I do do it, it kicks my butt though!! LOL


----------



## daer0n

LOL

i love these videos, although i've been using the Billy Blanks Bootcamp (Tae Bo) ones and Winsor Pilates more than the P90 ones, they are all awesome!


----------



## TylerD

I just got off work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And am now eating a Mint Aero Bar What is everyone els doing?

OOOOOOOOH I also ordered smashbox photo finish primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!!! I heard everyone on this site say it was good so if its not good, you all owe me huge haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

hehe I have the old power 90 videos too, never did 'em for 90 straight days. Maybe I should start and see what I look like in 3 months, lol! :laughing:

Tyler, I hope the smashbox primer works out for you. I use it and I like it, or should I have kept my mouth shut in case you don't like it, lmao!!! :moa:

Thanks magosienne &amp; Alex, I'm not sure how I feel about my hair yet. :tocktock:

The perm took longer than 10 minutes, lol! They had this hot roller thingy that they used to perm my hair (normally I think they use unheated ones and use harsher chemicals). Overall it wasn't that bad, I think I was done in like 1 hour? I know usually it takes much longer to get a perm.

for anyone who's interested, here are my before and after pics :eusa_whistle:


----------



## magosienne

i like it. you look cute.

my cat took a shower, and my dad's blowdrying her as i'm writing this. have you ever seen a cat completely wet? it's sooo funny. if you intend to wash your cat, i strongly advise you to take off your clothes first :rotfl:


----------



## tadzio79

awww thanks hon!

I haven't had curly hair for several years, so it feels a bit odd but it's growing on me, hehe!

OMG, I've given my kitty a bath a few times in the last couple of years, she hates it every time, lol! I've sustained lots of scratch marks! I never even tried to blowdry afterwards because she would freak out even more. I'm waiting for the weather to get a bit warmer before I give her another bath.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

you look awsome


----------



## tadzio79

why, thank you Michal!!!

it still feels a bit weird to me. I'm not supposed to wash my hair for like 2 days, and my hair already looks like crap because I toss and turn a lot when I sleep, hehe!


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe like me i did a hair cut like 2 days ago and now its short until the shoulders i had a long hair like yours

now my hair is stright and in a dark brown

my cem doing some problams so i cant post pic


----------



## magosienne

loooool i've got a natural tousled hair, and i always complain about it, and when i blow dry it and it becomes more straight, i hate it! :tocktock:

we usually wash our kitty every 2 months with a special shampoo for cats. my dad has just the right technique (well, he puts a firm hand on her neck) and now she knows she just have to wait until it's over. then she licks herself :rotfl:


----------



## daer0n

Oh wow!

that makes such a difference, i really like it! You look awesome!


----------



## daer0n

Lol @ the cat showers :lol:

Hey Girls how are you doing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just woke up lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *yawns and stretches*

oh bout the P90 videos, i definitely have done the winsor pilates ones for more than 3 months and whoa did i ever see the difference


----------



## tadzio79

I would love to see a pic of your new hair too!

I'm sorry your cam is not working right now, I hope you'd be able to work that cam soon!

I have thin hair, naturally straight, so I have a hard time trying to make it look like anything other than flat and limp. I hate my natural hair too!

I think I'm going to have my hubby trying to give my kitty a bath next time. He always says no, because he knows she hates it and he wants to be that good dad and I'll be the evil mom, lol! I should try the firm hand on the neck thing next time! thanks for the tip!

hehe, thanks so much Nurinia! :handkuss:

since I'm not that flexible and so out of shape, trying windos pilates depressed me so much! I gave up after a few tries, lol! I have no idea where my P90 dvds are, I should start doing them. I also have Peter Gunnar's core secrets video somewhere... I've been thinking about ordering turbo jam but my hubby says no because he knows they usually end up collecting dust. :eusa_whistle:


----------



## daer0n

Lol, collecting dust  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, you actually don't have to be flexible before you start doing the pilates ones, they make you flexible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it is frustrating at first, id say :S i got frustrated too at first but now im ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus, you dont have to buy all of them so that you dont waste money in case you dont like them, you can download them off the internet, which is what i do, my husband bought me the first three Winsor Pilates DVD and i downloaded the rest that i have now :glasses:


----------



## daer0n

oh i just found the turbo jam ones, ill check out the website and see if i want to get them

im craazyy!!!!!! lmao, i have so many video workouts, my husband is gonna go WTF for sure :rofl: oh well, yup i love working out that much, jeez i have to switch from pilates to tae bo, and im starting with the p90 ones next month , so now i would have to add the turbo jam ones to the routine lol, on lazy days i only do pilates though -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so its good that way cause i have a choice if i feel really lazy XD


----------



## tadzio79

Ooh I should look around and see if I can find windsor pilates to download online! hehehe!

yeah, turbo jam looks really interesting, and it looks like it's a lot of fun. I like the idea of working on abs without having to lie down!


----------



## daer0n

Yes! i found them! im downloading them right now, and i also found another new one for me, never seen it before, its called hip hop abs, ooh im so excited cause i love to use dance as a work out :rockwoot:

here's the site:

Hip Hop Abs Fitness, Nutrition, Diet, Weight Loss Official Site

you can check these out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, let me know if you want to download any of them and ill send you the link to the website where you can get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im downloading ALL of them :lol: im on a download rampage right now :add_wegbrech:


----------



## tadzio79

OMG Nurinia!!! I would SO appreciate it if you can send me the links!!!

Oooh that hip hop video loks awesome too!

I need some new videos to whip me into shape, lol!


----------



## daer0n

NP Girl!

ill pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also, since this site has their subscriptions closed, its only by invite, ill send you an invite through a pm, that way you can download whatever you want, they have TONS of stuff on this website, all for FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im not sure if it was you, but, i found the planet earth shows there too, or was it magosienne the one that wanted the DVD's? :kopfkratz:

anywho, ill pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Woohoo!!! Thanks so much hon! I'm so excited!!! :rockwoot:


----------



## magosienne

:add_wegbrech: ROFl i'm so sorry, but each time i hear about P90 i can't help but think about that :





(this one is an airsoft gun, but it's just the same as the original).

my brother promised next time he'll go practice, i can go with him and he'll show me how to use a 9mm gun. yeehaw !:rockwoot:

i went to the library today. it didn't happen sicne a long time. i took five books :

Benjamin Constant-Adolphe, one of my teachers said it was good, so why not?

Mitchell Graham-The fifth ring

Nagao Seio - murder at Prince's Genji court

The Black Company from Glen Cook (dark, full of sarcasm and black humor-i LOVE it )

Christian Jack-RamsÃ¨s (it's funny compared to my scifi books, and i'm not looking for learning something about ancient Egypt).

surprisingly i managed to take only two books of scifi :rotfl:


----------



## daer0n

NP! im so excited too! lol :lol: cant wait to get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LMAO!!

i cant see myself working out with an airsoft gun :rofl: those would be the Rambo workouts :lol:


----------



## daer0n

Hey, i found the new Power 90 Extreme work outs *faints*

i have to get these too lol :lol:


----------



## tadzio79

OMG, they look awesome!!! there's no way I'd be able to keep up with that one yet, so I'm going to stick to turbo jam for now, lol!


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, i dont think i can either :lol: but, just in case you know, cause the download disappears after it's done seeding for sometime :tocktock: so gotta download them now since they're still there :laughing:


----------



## tadzio79

ahhh now I see, that makes sense!

my stupid internet connections seems slow and it's taking forever! argh!


----------



## daer0n

Yeah mine is sucking right now too :/

i really want to see the hip hop ones and the turbo jam ones, im too excited, i want them to be done already :lol:

oh well, i hope they're done at least by tomorrow :S


----------



## han

i like it, you look pretty


----------



## tadzio79

awww thanks han!

How are you doing today?


----------



## han

ok i guess, i have a cold so im at home trying to post, im almost to 5000 and i want elite. dont look like you got far to go either:laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i could give you some of mine

i dont need them

but i want to see when ill get to 10,000 posts

maybe in 2 years

i guss i own tyler half of my posts becuse of this thread

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Oh no, I hope you feel better!!!

hehe, yeah I guess I'm not far behind you, but elite seems so far away, lol!

Michal, you will get there soon! I know you can do it!


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

yup someday

but no more posts for today im going to sleep hope to be here later

have a great day everybody

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tadzio79

Sweet dreams Michal!!! :huggies:


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

im goin to sleep now


----------



## magosienne

LMAO !


----------



## Gwendela

Cute! It looks like it would be easy to style.


----------



## Aqila Dixon

hmmm. cool concept!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 04:14 in the morning and im waiting for my dog to return i want to return to sleep

im so tired


----------



## TylerD

Wow Michal you stay up late haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldnt do that, well if I didnt have to workl the next day I could but get a good sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nighty Night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i slept from 12 but my dogs a wake me and now i need to stay up until th return

but its nice to be here

cus you are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Awwe I wasnt going to stay long cuz I was going to have supper but I can stay a few whats new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMaryMac

I'm a newbie. Do we just post random things to keep this thread alive?


----------



## michal_cohen

lets see:

new job a maid in student from over seas hotel

new haircut (dark until the shoulder stright)

and a new foundetion (i didnt used a foundetion like 10 years )

its an israeline brand its in a powder and its awsome

welcome to your new home


----------



## TylerD

Thats awesome wow Take a pic of your new Hair michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And for the new person YES anything just type what ever lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

my cem does some trobulls again but ill buy a new one

i have visa now

and a lot of money on the bank

jk

i have 200$ at my wallet and i can do whatever i want with them

altho im paing the cable internet and more stuff

naybe ill buy a digital cem next month

and im thinking of stright my hair for good it will cost like 100$

but im worth it

i learn that from you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes straight hair would look good, but damn thats expensive :| Holy crap.... Your hair looks good now to but I like straight hair, although im not fussy hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hair is nataurally straight.


----------



## dcole710

:scared: :2: i love this thread but i always feel like i'm interrupting a conversation...


----------



## michal_cohen

lucky you

im look so younger right now haha

he cut more then 40 sentimetrs but im happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

maybe ill buy my bro cabels for his cell pone so i can post pic its cost like 60$

its even more cheaper to buy a new digital cem

i work in so many temp job i think they will move me to the uni again in 2 weeks

why you think that?

a lil secret i felt the same in the afternon

but your welcome to enter my convo anytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Haha dont be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just talk, I do it all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CUZ ITS MY DAMN THREAD!!!!!!!!!!! Lol jk of corse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We all talk to eachother cuz were awesome, there is no intterupting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No such thing .... We can all talk.

Michal.... How does that work getting your hair straightened permanintely. ( damn Im a bad speller) How could you do that??


----------



## michal_cohen

well its not execlly for good it will be stright to the next 6 month altho i can wash it ( :rotfl: )

its a spiceal tretment but it doesnt burn the hair

my hair will grow like 20 sentimetrs a month

its sound painful but i thinking of doin it next month


----------



## TylerD

Oh :| Wow well good luck with that, do what makes you happy and if you make a change get it on Cam haha. But I WILL RETUrn soon I have to go and have some supper now, Im hungry I will leave my comp on tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

have a wonderful supper

i will go to sleep as soon as my dogs return

but until than im here

ill ask about dig cem and maybe i buy one

my dogs didnt return yet and im soooo sleepy its 05:20 in here


----------



## tadzio79

thanks hon! I guess it shouldn't be that bad, but I'm so used to just towel drying my hair and leaving it alone, lol!

hehe, it's funny how I got my hair curly and you're thinking about straightening it! :laughing:

oh don't feel that way. I cut in all the time, lmao!!!

Glad to see you back on Tyler!


----------



## michal_cohen

maybe we can swap but mine its kinda short right now its only until the shoulders it was long as yours

i wanted to light my hair but the hairdrser said that i have to dark it cus i had this red color (cus i tried to light it myself last month)

so now i have color that even darker then my original hair color

tomarrow ill have 7000 posts

i really hope so

my dogs returnd

i got to sleep i have a long day today (its allredy 05:50)

see you tomarrow (yours tomarrow)

take care

m


----------



## TylerD

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My work schedule has calmed down so im on alot more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Hey Tyler! Did you try the CoverFX primer? I gave you the wrong price, lol. It is actually $45.00 CDN. I believe the end of April or early May they are coming out with some new foundations, but also keeping the other formulations.


----------



## TylerD

Yes I did I got a sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But sadly to say it didnt do much for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I could tell fo ranyone without large pores it would be great, but didnt do much for my pores but it did feel nice haha. I ordered the smashbox photo finish and it came in 2 days ago I will try it tomorrow I hope it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It seems your skin will change though, Lise watier primer works great some days and then others it sucks.... does it seem that way with you or not really??


----------



## Shelley

That's too bad it didn't work out for you. I hope the Smashbox is better for you.

I think because of our climate, your skin changes. I know mine does, so that could be part of it. Throughout the winter mine is more dry, warmer more combination, so that could be another reason why. The CoverFx has worked well for me, so far so good.

I'm off to bed now, I have to go to hand therapy tomorrow. Have a goodnight!


----------



## TylerD

Alrighty Good luck with that good night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im going to bed soon myself after I eat some pizza pops.


----------



## magosienne

hi guys ! it's 12:30 here, and i'm hungry. i didn't have much time this morning, so i only ate a soy yogurt and a bowl of tea. and i couldn't stop by starbucks,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

what the hell is that ugly pic

this girl look like she saffer from a dry lips or something

we have a better avatar pic in the site to pick from

i just post like 40 avatar pic and they all gone im pissed


----------



## magosienne

sorry michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i like yours, reminds me of some character but i can't remember the name.

my new shampoo smells sooo good, it's summer in a bottle. yum !


----------



## michal_cohen

sound good

i love anime pic

i forgat this character name


----------



## magosienne

yeah, me too, i love japanimation. though i chose a jrock singer for my avatar instead, lol :rotfl:


----------



## daer0n

ooh i see, i was gonna ask you who the guy was, he totally reminds me of the Final Fantasy characters, i love that movie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

me too, it's true he looks a bit like Cloud. must be the haircut.

it's Gackt, he's such a cutie.


----------



## daer0n

Yeah these guys are so pretty they almost look like women lol

I was watching Final Fantasy Advent Children one day, and my husband came and he saw Cloud, and he said, she is pretty for being an animation, and i said, *cough* SHE? and he said, isnt that a girl? 

and i said, no stu, ( we call each other stu lol, the short of stupid lmao, but just in a jokingly way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) anyways, i said no stu, its a GUY, and he was like ooh haha, i thought it was a girl, he is too pretty :lol:


----------



## magosienne

LMAO !!!!!

and they play with that on purpose ! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## magosienne

what can i say? it's a short of fetish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The smashbox primer worked out well today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With the lise watier I used both them together and my face is smooth yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just a bit flakey grrrr!!!


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

Tyler I'm glad smashbox is working out for you. Why did you mix it with Lise Watier?

It's so windy here today, I can hear all kinds of noise outside. scary!


----------



## daer0n

Hello T and Joo

i just worked out and gosh im beat lol

i watched these turbo jam videos after finishing my work out and omg omg omg i love them!!


----------



## TylerD

Haha Ive never heard of Turbo Jam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took today off working otu and tomorrow cuz im off work haha so im staying away from the gym, but going back Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Hi Nurinia!

I only got to download the smaller videos separately, haven't gotten around to watching them yet, hehe!

apparently bitcomet doesn't register the download/upload ratio (which sucks because I was seeding all night and my ratio was over 1), so I just got bittorrent today, but dang it, it's still slow! trying to seed but it's not uploading fast enough... I hope I don't get a warning for low ratio, argh! :scared:

haha, I totally understand Tyler. I wouldn't want to be at the gym either if I was working there! :laughing:


----------



## TylerD

But I now have to go for supper I will return later probably  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz im just that awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Bon appetit Tyler!

I just finished eating lasagna, yum!


----------



## daer0n

Nope, you wont get a warning for low ratio  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that is why i love demonoid, you can download as much as you want, your ratio doesnt matter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

if your downloads are still slow with bittorrent, i recomend utorrent, you can set it to download as fast as you want, and it tells you the upload ratio and what not, i have it too, the only thing is, it makes your computer kinda slow, it takes a lot of memory for it to run :S but, its better that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Yuppers, bon appetit T, i just finished eating some all bran cereal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lasagna sounds soooooooo yummy! we're having chicken thighs in mushroom sauce with white rice tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Oh good, I thought I'd get kicked off or something, lol!

I'll give bittorrent a couple more days and switch to uTorrent if I don't see any changes.

Oooh that sounds so good!!!


----------



## daer0n

I hope it is good, im cooking it myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, my hubby likes what i cook most of the time so i guess, im not such a bad cook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my daughter made a mess with her toys, agh, she drives me crazy sometimes lol

oh well, kids :brsh:


----------



## tadzio79

hehehe, yeah, kids! I could only imagine since I don't have any of my own.

But anyways your kids are so adorable!!!

I'm sure the dinner will be amazing! i'm drooling over here, haha!


----------



## daer0n

LOL

aack! speaking of, i have to take the chicken out of the microwave, jeez i forgot about it :lol:


----------



## tadzio79

hehehe!!!

Just a random thing popped into my head when i read your post Nurinia.

Did you watch the 1st season of Flavor of Love?

this one girl, Hottie, put chicken in the microwave (and I'm talking about a WHOLE chicken, not chicken breasts) and thought microwave would cook the chicken! She served the whole chicken basically raw (the thing defrosted but that was about it) to Flave and his mother! LMAO!!! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

im so bored

its 05:47 and my bro need to return from work

so im here until than

everyone went to eat

will return to sleep soon and later im goin to shop with my antie maybe ill find some clothes

arrrr i hate buying clothes


----------



## TylerD

Im going to blockbuster tonight gonna get a movie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thats a plus lol, skin is dry thats a minus.... Ummmm thats all that comes to mind for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just thought I would share that with you all.


----------



## michal_cohen

we are the only ppl in the thread hehe

im going to a movie on monday

wow the last movie i saw in he cinema was blade 3

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz we rock lol

Blade 3 was good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I see movies in theatres all the time haha, but thats cuz I get to for free cuz my friends work at the theatre.... tonight were just gonna rent one though, not sure which one.


----------



## michal_cohen

how much is cost to rent

i can buy here 3 dvds in 20$

but i dont have with who to watch and i dont like to watch alone


----------



## TylerD

Its 5 bucks a movie or 6 bucks but we dont have late charges here haha so we keep the movies for like 2 weeks and then return it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I sometimes watch movies alone Tonight Iw atched ThunderHeart alone hahaha thats an awesome movie, sometimes its better to watch alone cuz my friends yap alot through the movie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

haha

i talk a lot when i see movie too

i never rent a movie cus i never had visa but next week i will have my first visa hey

and maybe i buy a dig cam

i never heard of this movie


----------



## TylerD

Awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck with that lol and what movie did you never hear of??? My friend is almost here gotta go soon./


----------



## michal_cohen

ThunderHeart







my bro need to return from work so i need to go too

no workin today im happy cus yestrday i cut my finger with a window in the hotel and i dont want to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Yes that is the movie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ITs great get it, I like it alot!!

Wow thats good you dont have to work but I hate cutsr haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUt I have to run my friends are here so ill talk to you later Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have fun. Night.


----------



## michal_cohen

have fun

and dont 4get to tell me what you rent

good night to you

good morning for me its 06:10 in here i hate to be up in this hour if i dont havee to

im just waiting for my dogs

i see you become a big val kilmer fan


----------



## TylerD

Haha Val Kilmer is the man and if anyone here doesnt like it you are not apart of MUT  lol.... jk..... maybe...

How do you put youtube videos on here the yt sign doesnt work anymore??


----------



## magosienne

hi guys !

about the youtube videos, it's still working, i used it a few days ago with no prob':kopfkratz:


----------



## crystal37

Yayayyaa

=]

Hahahhaa


----------



## han

Good Morning everyone hope you all have a great day/weekend..


----------



## magosienne

i'm off now i have to take pics for some job applications. pisses me off a bit, you never really know what they do with a pic.


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Good Morning Everyone!! How is everyone doing today??


----------



## magosienne

hey you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sometimes i swear, i'm a freak:tocktock:. i've just downloaded and installed 2 softwares so i can extract and convert audio files from videos, one so i can handle the idtags of about 12Go of music eusa_whistle: i don't know how i got that much music, but trust me i listen to all of it, and i should mention all my mp3 are mini 128 kbps or 192 kbps, quality means more Mo). and a last i particularly love when i want to encode some videos with subtitles.

i'm listening to Forrest Gump soundtrack, good stuff there.

i also started a music database on Access, but it takes time, arg.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know i have pro with my sig :s

yup


----------



## magosienne

it's really simple you just use the code as indicated in the how to forums


----------



## michal_cohen

i still cant do it so i pass

this clip is scary


----------



## magosienne

oh, yeah, it's kinda weird, i love the song. the clip apparently shows a guy committing suicide so he can join his wife in death. i love the last picture, though, with the two kids and the horse.

ok, so you go on youtube. you take the whole URL http://www.youtube etc...........

you take the code : it's the part with letters and numbers you find after the = : ZXVCS3h0IEE for example

then you need to use these : []. put the letters YT inside. then paste your code here. use again [] but this time put a / before the YT.

you can also simply click on the YT button and paste your code between.

and you get this :


----------



## daer0n

How come the videos disappear sometimes after posted? :kopfkratz: i wonder if they are deleted..


----------



## magosienne

it's possible i guess. sometimes they're deleted after a request or smthg like that.


----------



## daer0n

Well, that weird, cause, Michal was saying the other day that the avatars that she posted disappeared so, i dunno, this thread is magical lol :lol:


----------



## michal_cohen

ok ill try:

YUP I DID IT

im in love with sasuke


----------



## daer0n

yay Michal! :rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen

[No message]


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!thanks for the tip! I always wondered how to post the video.. tried but it never worked, lol! I'll try it!

testing:

woohoo! it worked! I like this girl's voice btw, she sings old songs really well!


----------



## magosienne

ROFL !!!!

i'm glad i could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (says the girl who spent time figuring this out, lol )


----------



## daer0n

Yup, its pretty easy, there was actually a thread that Tony started about making youtube videos smaller, dont remember how it was called, but there is a way or resizing them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tadzio79

teehee, I love how everyone can learn something here on MUT!

you guys rock!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

this is cool i love breakdance


----------



## daer0n

i think im gonna go workout now, im gonna use my new turbo jam videos :rockwoot: im too excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

ill see you later

tell us how it was

have a great workout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

that's an awesome video Michal!

have fun working out Nurinia!


----------



## daer0n

Thanks girls!!

*off to work out*

see ya later! :wave:

i have the feeling that im gonna be sore after these videos :lol:


----------



## michal_cohen

hey new avatar

i see everyone chancing stuff today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

hehe yeah, that's rufus wainwright - I'm going to see him in concert in a couple of weeks! yay!!! I'm looking around for new backgrounds to put for my profile. haven't found one I like yet!


----------



## michal_cohen

what do you like maybe i can help

here a few:







*



*

*



*




































http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/3708/50005wallpaper2806vq.jpg

http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/2276/26117529911zs.jpg

http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/298/29802638710zv.jpg

http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/2449/39094wallpaper2804hx.jpg

http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/4508/41993wallpaper2802nz.jpg

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7600/27349574276px.jpg

http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/9672/27349570294sv.jpg

http://p.webshots.com/ProThumbs/29/42029_wallpaper280.jpg

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/474/16bi2.jpg

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/9029/10te1.png

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/5286/28gd.png

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/414/31ii.png

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2986/43jp1.png

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/3320/59pj.png

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6729/69in.png

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/759/72vr.png

http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/3907/83ps.png

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3987/95ws.png

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/1820/106sh.png

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/4130/118bv.png

http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/8004/124oo.png

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/6222/138qg.png

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_splash.jpg

*http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_togetheragain.jpg*

*http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_wildspirit.jpg*

*http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_circleoffriends.jpg*

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_dontmess.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_dolphinrides.jpg

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/1159/207ti.png

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_lilmermaid.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_avalanche.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_livingin.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_stairway.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_paradise.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_comeoutatnight.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_gallopingwaves.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_wildwater.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_teaparty.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_eveningcomfort.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_romantic.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_naturesembrace.gif

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_princemermaid.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_avalanche.jpg

http://www.jimwarren.com/images/fine_fearlessfaeries.jpg


----------



## tadzio79

I was feeling like purple today, hehe, so I've been looking at purple backgrounds. I have one up now, I'm not sure if I like it or not yet, but oh well, lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

i just saw it

purple is my favorit color

i like your background


----------



## daer0n

Girls, before i say anything about the pictures and Rufus Wainright, one word for these videos, WOW 

i am SOAKED!! sweating like a madman, im impressed, these videos are my HG videos now, i LOOOVE them!!! :rockwoot:

if you guys could see me lol, well, better not, im too sweaty, gross! lmao! :lol:


----------



## michal_cohen

i glad you like it

if you are sweating its mean its works


----------



## daer0n

oh my gosh yeah! they work so well!

i have never sweat like this before lol

if these videos dont tone your whole body i dont know what will, they are awesome.

I think i dont need to do anything else for the rest of the year :lol:


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

you go girl


----------



## daer0n

That is Rufus? my gosh, i have a song that i really like from him, i dont remember how its called but its beautiful, he's handsome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These pictures are very nice Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

AWW the puppies!! so cute!


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to sleep for a while its 01:30 at night

im goin to my anut at 10 so i guss ill be here when i wakeup

ill go to sleep in a half an hour


----------



## daer0n

im gonna go have a shower here, i have to wash all the sweat off my body, eww &gt;.&lt;


----------



## michal_cohen

ok have fun

im going to sleep its 2 at night in here


----------



## tadzio79

hehe, thanks! the pics you posted are amazing!!!

hehehe, Yep, that's him! he's one of my favorite musicians ever!!!

I have all of his albums and most of his b-sides and rarities. :laughing:

there's a concert in San Diego towards the end of this month, I'm going!!! woohoo!!! I missed Rufus for so long, lol! (I also have the tix to go see him at Hollywood Bowl in September)

there's another concert going on sale tomorrow for May 1st, I'm super excited!!!

Oh, and his new album is coming out on May 15th - called Release the Stars.

:rockwoot:

Sweet Dreams Michal!!!

hehe, I'm glad you really liked turbojam! I finally burned them into cds today, I'm hoping to get my butt in gear tomorrow!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 7 at the morning i need to go to my anut :s

i slept like 4:30 hours

im still tired


----------



## tadzio79

Hi Michal!

you didn't get enough sleep! I rarely can function well if I sleep for less than 7 hours, lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

me too i even need 11 hours hehe

ill be here when i return


----------



## tadzio79

ok Michal, have a great day!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

I JUST RETURN i loved this angel apisod

it was funny

here some of my fab shows

i watched them every day

6teen

dark Oracle


----------



## daer0n

Heya Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how's it going?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeee

i add some pic to my profile and i love them


----------



## daer0n

ooh im gonna go check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to go soon ill be here later

im going to take a shower now


----------



## Gwendela

I'm so jealous! Rufus is fantastic! I love this video Rufus and my beloved Sean singing together.

YouTube - Sean Lennon, Robert Carmine, Rufus Wainwright- This Boy

Darn it I can't get it to work right. If someone wants to fix it for me I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi gwena whats up?


----------



## Gwendela

Not much sweetie. Just trying to figure out how to post a video. I'm reading the instructions, but I'm not mastering it.

How are you doing?


----------



## michal_cohen

i fine i have to go now its very easy to apply video just copy the vid no and post it between the


----------



## Gwendela

I tried that and it only showed a white box. I am techno impared. :laughing:

Talk to you later.


----------



## bluebird26

Hello girls, how are you doing today, I feel like having some hot chocolate

Michal your profile is sooo much fun!!!


----------



## daer0n

Click the YT button in the posting window, then put this code in between Qh1B6Je2kGo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that should work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

Ah just fine here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ps'ing some baby pictures here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i feel like having some Tim Horton's coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

Well I did what the directions said and highlighed the code and then clicked YT. It showed a big white screen, but no video.

That's weird. It wouldn't work when I highlighted it, but following your directions it works. Anyway.... yippeee! There's the Seanster and Rufus.

Hot chocolate sounds good. It's so rainy and dreary here today.


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, it didnt work for me the other way either, cause when you highlight the code it makes it so that somehow you leave a huge space in between the tags and the code, and that is why it shows a white screen instead of the actual video, but doing it the way i told you is easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

glad it worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

It is way easier that way. Thank you sweetheart!

If I ever get a chance to use my laptop while my husband isn't online I'd love for some help with the PS'ing stuff you gave me. I've yet to figure out how to get it. :tocktock:


----------



## daer0n

You are very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, do you have photoshop already?

i sent you some links to some tutorials right? but, im not sure if i sent you a link to get photoshop :kopfkratz:


----------



## Gwendela

Yep you sent me the link to get it, but I'm utterly clueless. I want to put it on my laptop so I'm not at the mercy of him and his computer. (He plays some army game online and has two computers devoted to his hobby). So I want to have it where I can access it when I want.

If you think you'll be online later this evening I'd love to have a little help.


----------



## daer0n

Sure!

uh, it all depends on if my husband uses my computer lol

he's got his own but only this one has a connection to the internet so go figure, the man kicks me from the computer to download his stuff too, ugh, :sleepyhead:

what exactly are you having a hard time with?...i can write you some instructions step by step or show you with screenshots how to do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

I have no clue on how to get it from the site to my computer. :laughing: Yeah I'm a little slow.

I guess I'm not the only one with computer issues. He has two computers in here. One is called the gamer and the other one has his server on it. Oh well it keeps him from running wild. lol


----------



## daer0n

ooh i see!

uhm, well, since that is a torrent site you have to get either the utorrent program or bittorrent. and after you get them you go to the website and search for whatever you want and download it, there should be a button to the right side of any file that you want to get that says download, but, if you dont have any of the programs then that might be why you cant get the downloads, the urls to the program websites are: ÂµTorrent - Powerful BitTorrent Client and Now Playing - BitTorrent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

I will read this more later. When I'm on my laptop. I will let you know if I need anymore help.

Your the best!! :rockwoot:


----------



## daer0n

Alrighty, pm me if you need any more help with your downloads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also, refine your searches by language and operative system (windows or mac) there, because they have programs in so many different languages, same for the movies and other files, i sometimes downloaded something without noticing that it wasnt for windows, or it was in another language :/ lol so make sure you are getting the right thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

Okie dokie artichokie. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## daer0n

No problemo oliceman: :glasses:


----------



## s0nicp

ok so i have just started reading the original post and im onto page fifteen and my eyes are hurting...


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hehe


----------



## magosienne

lol

a quick hello, i've been the whole day at asterix (which is like disneyland, but based on the comic asterix). had fun, migraine (hot june april day). bought myself a nice bracelet and won a small stuffed bunny. and my feet hurt, lol.


----------



## daer0n

lol

hi Mag, that sounds like fun, i have never won anything, well, just a doughnut from Tim Hortons :lol:

now im off to work out, even though my legs are as sore as heck lol


----------



## magosienne

looool. i'm not a big fan of doughnuts, my brother is ! (it's funny because now we both know what the other one will take at starbucks :add_wegbrech. usually i don't win anything, so i was happy i got smthg. and my friend who's the official organisator/cooker/photographer took a pic of me after i got completely wet("le grand splash" is a funny attraction. it starts with a nice ride full of water columns and fountains, and ends with a waterfall of 11 meters. you know it means you're gonna get wet but i thought i was protected because i was in the back.well, i wasn't. ).



and everyone could see under my beige hiking pants my blue knickers (blue with a cat ^^, very cute)... i had to tie my sweatshirt around my waist :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Jesskaa

i feel like a fool. I let a guy i really happen to like, just break my heart.. again &amp;&amp; its the same boy and i just cant seem to let go. Its driving me crazy.


----------



## daer0n

and everyone could see under my beige hiking pants my blue knickers (blue with a cat ^^, very cute)... i had to tie my sweatshirt around my waist :eusa_whistle:



That sounds like so much fun!!
even more with how hot it is here and after working out like a mad woman lol
the part that wasnt fun is the part where everyone could see under your beige hiking pants lol!
oh well, i guess you didnt have an idea that that could happen :tocktock: 
im cooking supper here, sheppards pie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yum yum


----------



## daer0n

Sorry to hear that Jess, guys always break hearts, but the thing is they dont even realize it most of the times :S


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. But I did this the worst way. All my friends told me he was going to break my heart. But, what do i do.. not listen to them. I should have and I keep trying so hard to stop caring so much because hes a real player for being an 8th grader and just ugh. Hes such a...... ughhhhhhh.

gosh, ignore my rambling.

i cant think straight.. i want to so badly.


----------



## daer0n

I know how you feel, ive been there too, that's why i dont wish i was 13 again lol, im loving my age and where i am right now, with my husband and kids, even though i have a lot of responsibilities, but, that's life, love bites sometimes &gt;.&lt;

There will always be a better one, there's lots of fish in the water, even more at your age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One day you will look back and realize that, after all, it wasnt so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

14. If i woke up everday &amp; had children who loved me and that your rasing along with a husband who loves you. Id like your life too.

I know. But things are so much easier said then done. Im trying to get a break from him, he gets mad so fast at anybody for anything and everybody says i deserve better, and i just hate it. I cant stop liking him.

i really want another fish :frown:


----------



## daer0n

ack, i forgot you were 14, :sleepyhead:

yeah, i know, things are easier said than done, that definitely is true, the good thing is though, that you only like him, it would be worse if you were in love with him &gt;.&lt;

You'll get over him eventually, you must be having a hell of a hard time right now, i know, but you could find other things to do to distract you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sure there will be another guy soon that you will like and be better off with liking too, my life isn't that easy either there is a downside to everything, you just have to try and make the best of life as much as you can.

I think i agree with your friends you deserve best, but, really when you like someone its not like you cant stop liking them from one day to another so i totally understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I think i just like him, I dont know. Ive never been in love.

But i do know that i like him A LOT.

I hope, this boy has given me such a heartache.

ughh.

I like him.

but then i cant stand him. Its so aggravating, to know hess not as stressed as i am.


----------



## ~kath~

Aww... I don't know your entire situation, but I feel your pain! Guys suck sometimes, don't they? Don't worry, another fish will come along and realize how amazing you are!


----------



## Jesskaa

Ive done wait i needed to do for about an 1 and 41 mins.. which was leave him alone.

Im putting him to the test, you know. If he wants to talk to me he can. But Im giving it a few days, and he if doesnt talk Ill decide what to do then. But its pure torture to sit here know hes online and not talking to you.

it makes me cry, a lot.


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! i'm sorry to hear you're going through a hard time Jesska.

grr, i'm trying to determine which codec i don't have so i can download it. it's annoying. lol and i just installed 3 more programs on my computer, all useful.


----------



## daer0n

oh i know how that is, ive done it tons of times lol

but, i get them as i go though, like everytime i install a program or try to use something it pops up that i need some kind of codec, so i go and get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

gosh, mut is back up, i couldnt get into mut for a looooooong while, i was starting to get a panic attack :lol:


----------



## Gwendela

We're supposed to go to a late Easter dinner at my in-laws today, but my husband is sick and I don't want his "Aunt" who is undergoing chemo to get what he has. My m-i-l will probably be upset, but she'll just have to get over it.

I think I'll dye my hair today. My roots are showing. :scared:

I'm glad that MUT is back up!! :rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen

yea 7000 posts

thats funny


----------



## TylerD

Hey Michal and everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im only on for a sec haha im at my friends work just waiting for him to get his crap together then were going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just thought Id stop by and see whats up..... Ill prob be on later tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi amigo have fun

im goin to sleep soon maybe il be here in more 5-6 hours but im not promise

and that remind me this

its great


----------



## Jesskaa

hello.


----------



## daer0n

These videos are sooo cool Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

hey jess

how you feelin' today?


----------



## Jesskaa

not good.


----------



## michal_cohen

why?

guy problam,ha?


----------



## kiwimoncur

It's raining...it's pouring... this Sunday mornings boring!


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i could dance like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its look so fun

here is allso sunday but 21 at night hehe


----------



## daer0n

aah its boring as heck in here too, but im making some banners on ps so, its all good, until i finish them and i get bored again lol


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt remove my mu from the morning and now my face itch maybe its a moscito i dont know

but ill go to sleep soon ill try to be on later when my brother will go to work in about 5 hours but im not promise cus maybe i wont woke up im so tired


----------



## Gwendela

I am about to embark on the not so exciting task of reworking a research paper. I love how my psychology instructor accepts extra credit papers, but I do wonder if he reads my paper and knows my secret.



I have issues!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.


----------



## yourleoqueen

That's why I'm easy, easy like Sunday morning, yeah


----------



## michal_cohen

I HAVE A LIL DES'avo you allready wrote it inthis thread

we got a prob in the matrics:rotfl:

i want to wash my hair tomarrow but im so affriad to see it with out stright

it will be a lot shorter and curly

scaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## magosienne

i am bored ... i listen to Moi Dix Mois (visual kei band), search asian makeup tuts on youtube, write a story now that i have my flash key back and read a manga... ^^Â°


----------



## Gwendela

OK the paper is officially done. Yippee! The first paragraph kicks butt and then it goes downhill from there.

I'm giving myself a few minutes to play around then it's laundry time and more studying. Yaye me!


----------



## tadzio79

Happy Sunday everyone!!!

I wasn't on MUT yesterday, feeling like I missed out sooo much!

a friend of mine was supposed to order the rufus concert tix, but they were sold out already... bah!! then I get a surprise e-mail and she got 'em somehow!

so I get to see him 3 times this year! woohoo!!!

Good luck on your paper oobladi! I'm sure you'll kick serious butt!!!

dang my computer is really slow today, I can't read all the posts I missed!!!

did you get the straight perm? I wish you could take pics!!! :scared:


----------



## daer0n

Yuppers gwena, im sure you will do awesome!

Missed ya Joo!

that is grea that you get to see Rufus, three times this year, how cool is that!

Michal, im sure you look great with curly hair, even if is shorter now, dont worry, use a serum to settle it down so that it doesnt get frizzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

no i still with the hair doe that the hair druser did for me

and i dont have anyhing to stright it back

next week ill get my visa and maybe ill buy it

im scared i bought a moss today so maybe my curls will look good tomarrow

i think that they will be very angery at me cus i stright them

hehehe


----------



## magosienne

i'm watching a funny anime called keroro gunso.


----------



## daer0n

Lol

i see you really like anime too Mag, my sister loves anime too, she had a trauma for anime cartoons for a looong time, then she learned how to draw anime and she drew this for me, and i colored it in photoshop.


----------



## michal_cohen

wow that is amazing


----------



## tadzio79

awww that's so sweet of you! I missed you too! :handkuss:

hehehe, I'm so excited to see rufus, I followed him all over on his last major tour, I saw him in San Diego, Los Angeles, then San Francisco (back to back, for 3 nights! Muhahaha!!!)

I'm sure your hair will look great tomorrow Michal!!! :laughing:

The curls didn't come out much at all for me at the back of my head, so I'm planning to buy those curler things today. I'm so not used to styling my hair at all, so it's very frustrating for me, hehe!

hehe so cute!

Oooh your sister is so talented!!! Just like you!

I love it!:rockwoot:


----------



## daer0n

Aww thanks so much Joo!

yeah she is good at drawing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I gave up on styling my hair a long time ago, i dont use hairspray or mousse or gel, i wear nothing in my hair lol, i just use the hair straightener and a little bit of serum to keep it from getting frizzy.

My husband and i are allergic to hairsprays, perfumes, anything that has alcohol in it or very strong smells, so i cant use any of that :S


----------



## magosienne

Kawaii !!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

everyone tell me that if i got a curly hair i need to stight it in the salon and then to use the hair straighter they said that it doesnt work in any other way


----------



## Jesskaa

Ive damaged my hair a lot.

But now i have serum to use before heating products like a hair straightner which i use every single school day and a hair dryer.

Ive also died my hair which im comletely stopping that now.


----------



## magosienne

i try not to damage my hair, it's thin and the ends can be dry very easily, so i try to avoid hairsprays, gels, etc..


----------



## tadzio79

I haven't dyed my hair in like oh gosh, 3+ years. I've been thinking about doing it in about a month or so, my hair color just looks bleh.

I'm not bleaching it though! Did that years ago and my hair was so damaged!

I'm weary about blowdrying my hair too - because I'm lazy and I'm afraid I'll start damaging my hair. so I'm planning on getting rollers to set my hair since it's curly now (I'll have my husband do it, hehe!)


----------



## magosienne

lol !!


----------



## Jesskaa

Ive bleached my hair to get the black out.

i used the lighest stuff


----------



## michal_cohen

this is the jurney of a mut member

page no290

the planet mut barly showes a life signle there only 4 members on the site

i dont know any of them

its 4 at the morning

im alone

waiting for a new signels

help

roth over

i guss mut was dowen for a while

its 04:10 and now there is 48 ppl on the site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

where my ppl at?

yup im sleepy and bored


----------



## han

you recently bleached your hair??


----------



## michal_cohen

hi han whats up?


----------



## han

i dont blow dry my hair either but i should instead i use straight iron to smooth it out.

my friend blow drys hers everyday and she has silky hair thats not damage

hey michal im bored.. whats new with you


----------



## michal_cohen

pretty much the same

i did a haircut in a salon now its short until the shoulder

its in dark brown and now its still stright tomarrow im going to wash my hair but im affriad to see how its look with curels

my boss send me to a lot of job one of them was at the mall

nicleback are awsome

i love sasuke alltho i never saw a single apisod of this show


----------



## Ricci

I never blowdry my hair it would get frizzy I let mine natually dry


----------



## michal_cohen

[No message]


----------



## daer0n

the video didnt work


----------



## michal_cohen

i love your hair

you are so lucky that you have a stright hair

:s i want to drink but there a rat in the kitchen

im affriad

my dad love to leave the windowes open so the rat came in

oh well i will catch him tomarrow and set him free outside

i want my kitchen back

here is the same song with another clip


----------



## Ricci

Thanks! Michal Im growing it real long

Ask for your Kitchen back


----------



## han

rats are better than roaches


----------



## michal_cohen

im envy you so much :tocktock:

i dont know how many they are cus they usally call some other rats

they live on a tree close to our kitchen

i know it sound weired


----------



## Ricci

Get a Sedu Michal


----------



## daer0n

Yeah that is true, my mom used to kill the rats, by throwing a knife to them &gt;.&gt;

brutal :S


----------



## daer0n

> Get a wut? :kopfkratz:


----------



## Ricci

Sedu Beauty Products: Flat Iron, Hair Straighteners and more The best ver I had one but my hair was tooo straight and dint like it now I wish I saved it for curling hahah dumb ass me

Get a wut? :kopfkratz:

But I bout mega pigments wit the sale heh

Jeeses :add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

we have here a trap for rats its doesnt hart them just catch them and then i put them outside

my dad likes to drawen them so they want come back :s

cus one time the same rats came back 3 times

its not like we had a lot of food or something

check this out:

when i had a cat she used to do this


----------



## daer0n

yeah i forgot to say that my mom use to drown them too &gt;.&lt;

savage O.O


----------



## michal_cohen

yes

i always feel there pain :s

im goin to sleep the 2 hours that left its 5 at the morning in here

my dad need to wakeup at 7 and give me money to pay the billsand i want to drink and i cant

ill see you later

bye for now


----------



## TylerD

Wow Michal your a trooper haha, Its crazy how you can sleep for only 2 hrs.


----------



## Ricci

I cant do that anymore .. I feel sick the next day lol


----------



## KimC2005

Wow! Hard to believe this thread is still alive and kicking!


----------



## TylerD

Haha I know I hear that!!!! Me too... I hope your tummy feels better btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

AND YES THIS THREAD IS ALIVE AND WELL WHOOOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz MUT ppl rock.


----------



## Ricci

Aw thanks Tyler Im feeling 100% better


----------



## TylerD

GOOD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Me too.... I never had a stomach ache  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But you can pretend I did if you like, although I dont kno why you would do that :| lol.


----------



## Ricci

LOL I wouldnt wish anyone tummy pain my throat hurts too ugh I discovered tonight (from throwing up)


----------



## TylerD

Bah Pain I hate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Throat aches suck. Althouigh I dont normally get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

wow, MuT is extremely long to load. whatever.

i get every winter some throat ache, i don't know why but i always get a rhinopharyngitis.

i have a little blister on my left ankle (i don't know how i got it). and



i have my period.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes i am im the trooper that post everyday in this thread

its my second home

its so quit here and the ppl are so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

me too. when i was younger i could stay up for days.. well with a lil help.lol


----------



## michal_cohen

now i need to wake up at 5 at the morning :s

ill return to work in the uni tomarrow

:s i need to go to sleep soon and i dont want to







i lovvvvvvve that pic


----------



## daer0n

LOL @ the Jim Carrey icon :add_wegbrech:

Hm, when i lived in Mexico i was always sick, ive been living here in Canada for 3, and i only got sick twice, with a cold, that's it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ack, Mag, your period, :frown:

i havent got mine for three months :tocktock: im living happy right now lol


----------



## magosienne

oh cool, naruto pics !!! reminds me i have to get my hands on the last book

you're lucky ! i feel like sh*t, and i know tomorrow's gonna be hard

love the avatar :rotfl:

and i'm going to eat, bon appÃ©tit !


----------



## daer0n

Bon Appetit Mag, i hope you feel better!

take an aspirin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it always helps me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i know, i am affraid that when i finally get it after being done breastfeeding its gonna go hardcore on me :S yikes, i dont want to get my period ever again! LOL


----------



## Ashley

michal! I look very quickly and thought Sasuke's pants ripped and his butt was showing!


----------



## tadzio79

happy monday everyone!

wow, that sedu ceramic iron looks awesome! maybe I should look into getting one, hehe!

OMG, speaking of rats... it's been a while since we had one in our house but it used to drive me absolutely crazy! in the beginning I was really afraid of them and had my hubby set out the traps and get rid of them, but after a while I was the one catching 'em, lol!

roaches are worse! thank god we don't have any!

when I was a kid, my uncle had a huge house with the trash bin built in by their gate. They used to get rats all the time, and to get rid of them they used to set it on fire. whenever rats came out screaming my aunt used to whack it with a broom. now, I wouldn't have the guts to do that!

EDIT: OMG Nurinia, I tried turbo jam learn &amp; burn, and realized I'm way more out of shape than i thought I was!


----------



## michal_cohen

heheh

i was on this site and i saw sasuke in a thong and it was so funny

i prefer him with clothes

i love him

i never saw any apisod

we dont have it here

i bought today a yu yu with his pic on it

it so cute

omg that is scaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

almost midnight in here i guss i will go to sleep for a while ill be here later in about 2-3 hours if ill wake up


----------



## tadzio79

yeah, it was a traumatic experience for me just watching! :scared:

Sweet Dreams Michal! I'll check back in after a while to see if you're up. :handkuss:


----------



## Jesskaa

hello.


----------



## tadzio79

hi Jess! how are you doing today?


----------



## Jesskaa

pretty good. feeling better about boys, working my way around him day to day now.

&amp;&amp; I just got a new keyboard because my last one the 'p' didnt work. :[

this keyboard is very cheep &amp; is going take some time to get used to.

And i got my report card i got all a's and one D.

smash.

smash.

I need to do my home.

but im very hungry.

so, how are you?!


----------



## magosienne

don't worry, i have stocks. migraines meds, regular pain meds, and stomach/guts cramps.

i'd love to try breastfeeding (meaning i need : 1) a father 2) a baby lol). i once fed one of my cousins, she kept falling asleep and chewing her pacifier :rotfl:


----------



## tadzio79

I'm ok, thanks for asking!

I got a little annoyed today because of my MIL, it's no biggy though.

Congrats on your report card - almost straight A's!

I'm sorry for that D, but I'm sure you'll pull it way up next time!

did you get another keyboard? I thought I saw your new keyboard several days ago when you posted your video.

hehe, you're feeling your motherly instincts today!

I've never been a mother either, but I'm scared about the breastfeeding part. i heard that mothers breasts just start dripping milk whenever they hear a baby (any baby, including public places) cry.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well thats good. I know, when i went away the class i got a D in was the one that was the hardest ever to catch up in [math] which i suck at anyways.

Yes, i did. My last one broke.. it coste $34 dollars and broke 3 days after getting it and i just not got a new pathetic but working $12 dollar keyboard.

ugh, expensive.


----------



## magosienne

ehhh, so you like Sasuke Uchiha ?

you can try download the episodes. if you like the manga, you have to know the story takes a completely different turn after 100 episodes in the tv series, meaning Naruto and Sakura go directly searching for Sasuke and fight Orochimaru. i honestly stopped downloading and watching them after that. the manga get a bit boring too sometimes.

ok, and i just realised now i lost all my mangas/anime bookmarks. arg, just when i wanted to watch some episodes. f*****************************ck !!!!!!


----------



## tadzio79

dang that sucks! it was expensive too!

was there any warranty? maybe you could at least get a replacement or your money back.


----------



## hs769

Hello


----------



## Ashley

hello hs769

michal, you can also watch it on youtube.


----------



## daer0n

how come you keep losing your bookmarks? :kopfkratz:

that is weird, maybe you should save em in a notepad and email them to yourself and keep em all there just in case you lose them again :S


----------



## Gwendela

Hello all. I had a productive day today. School, grocery shopping, and I dyed my hair.

Tomorrow we're having a carry in at work and I plan on getting up earlier tomorow to make monkey bread. I've never made it before, but it sounds simple.

Hugs and Kisses all around.


----------



## michal_cohen

thamks everone i will do it

i kinda understend the story from the clips in my profile

its 5 in the morning in here

goddddddddddddddddd i want to return to sleep

i need to be in 6 in the uni my boss called me yestrday and asked me to wake her with a call in 5:30 :s

i will work until 2

so its good

alltho i still got this dam tooth ack and in antibiotics

so sad i need to go i womt be here until night cus that is whenmy bro go out to work :s

its 5:20 at the morning and i need to go call my boss to dress and to put mu

i dont want to gooooooooooooo


----------



## tadzio79

what color did you dye your hair? I want to see!!!

I'm glad you had a productive day!

I'm not used to waking up early at all, I don't know how you do it!

I'm sorry you still have the toothaches, I hope you feel better soon! :handkuss:


----------



## LisaLu

I thought this was cute.

She Freakin' Blocked Me - ebaumsworld.com


----------



## magosienne

i lost them when i got my new xp version, but i just realised yesterday i lost them, lol. now i'm saving them almost daily on my flash key.


----------



## daer0n

that's good, that would piss me off lol

i have like at least 300 favorites and i wouldnt want to lose them all :S


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

im takin antibiotics 3 times a day

i need to start workin at 6 at the mornig so useully i go to bad at 7 a wake at 9 and i here until 11-12 and then im going back to sleep and here again at 2 or 3 at the morning until i need to dress to work


----------



## Annia

The virtual soccer thing is cool! Check out this site -- Natural Interaction

They are similar except that this one is a huge next generation touch screen only difference is the moves of the person are detected from above instead of on the screen itself


----------



## magosienne

rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa what the f*** is wrong with them?

my mom asked me if i wanted the last piece of pizza, i said yes, but my cat came back home and i was the closest to her box of food, so i put my plate on the table, fed my lovely cat, and when i turned back, my mom and dad were eating the last piece. arg, and they already had finished the other pizza together.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i took my dessert but i'm still hungry. i've come to hate pizzas because each time it's the same, everyone has big pieces of pizza, my mom serves me a little one (you know girls and their weight sort of thing) saying i can take some more after, and i can't. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

if i can't even have a proper pizza meal once in a while, i might as well stop eating it and cook my own meal.:eusa_wall:


----------



## tadzio79

ahhh i see you sleep in shifts! lol!

I'm such a heavy sleeper that when I pass out, I don't wake up till the next morning, hehe!

there was a HUGE earthquake here years ago (the northridge one), I woke up for like what, 30seconds? and the bed was literally moving side to side violently, and I just said "it's just an earthquake" and fell back asleep! LMAO!

I'm sorry mag, I hate it when that happens to me too! :handkuss:

only I've never been too fond of pizza, so I'm like meh, but yeah if my family were to finish eating what I was planning to, I get really mad! they usually know better than to touch my food, LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## magosienne

lol, i'm stupid because each time i fall for it.

arg, and i'm really disappointed. i received a no for a job application at starbucks. grr, yes i am a student, but YES i wanna work !!!!! i'm so sick of it i don't even want to write more letters, but i really need money, for clothes, shampoos, moisturisers, buying me a birthday present, etc... damn you employers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry hon, I know how you feel.

I was in school and just graduated last summer. I've been searching around for jobs but they want experience (which I don't have), so I'm kind of stuck too.


----------



## Gwendela

I dyed it a soft black. I'll have to take a pic when I'm not lazy. Right now I have it back. I used a bandana as a headband. I must buy more of these!

My girls just went outside to play and they're too hot. What? The first nice day and they don't want to play outside b/c they think it's hot. Pfffftttt! I'm going back outside! :rockwoot:


----------



## magosienne

ok, i feel a bit better now, i just downloaded the soundtrack of "good morning vietnam" and i'm listening to "i got you (i feel good)" from James Armstrong. it's always surprising to hear a song and realise you know it, you just didn't know who was singing it.


----------



## Gwendela

I'll have to check that soundtrack out. A lot of my favorite music comes from that era.

Is it Friday yet? :laughing:


----------



## magosienne

lol ! yeah, my parents say"you know, we like old stuff, from our youth, old REAL rock", and i'm like, well you know Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Blue Oyster Cult, even AC/DC are more your stuff than mine, but i'm the one listening to their music.:add_wegbrech:


----------



## han

whats's up peeps


----------



## magosienne

i'm going to bed, nite ! (it's 1 am here ^^)


----------



## Jesskaa

My mom needs to buy me like a huge thing of lotion.

Acutane tries ya out like crazy!


----------



## michal_cohen

wow thanks



> ahhh i see you sleep in shifts! lol!I'm such a heavy sleeper that when I pass out, I don't wake up till the next morning, hehe!
> 
> there was a HUGE earthquake here years ago (the northridge one), I woke up for like what, 30seconds? and the bed was literally moving side to side violently, and I just said "it's just an earthquake" and fell back asleep! LMAO!
> 
> i wish i could sleep in a row
> 
> its 04:30 in here im here for few and ill return to sleep
> 
> its 05:30
> 
> i just wokeup and i gettin ready to work
> 
> my boss boss calld me yestrday and told me that today he will pick me up from the uni to a diffrent place
> 
> the good news is that ill work until 2-3 the badnews is that they dont have there where to bu drinks or food and that i need to return on my own
> 
> have a great sleep everyone
> 
> i wish i could sleep too
> 
> i cant belive that no one post here since i went to work
> 
> i jut returend
> 
> im soooo tired
> 
> here the forth episod of naturo part 1
> 
> its 20:43 in here just stoped to say hi and bye im goin to sleep ill be here later
> 
> why no one post in this thread


----------



## magosienne

oh my ...! this is the first time i hear the english version of naruto... i watch it in japanese (which is pretty cool because i love japanese) with french subtitles.

the reason why i love to watch movies or tv series in the original version is because the french tv usually sucks at it. the translation is good, but the voices ugh ! you loose half of the show's quality.

lol, i've watched Supernatural since the first episode, and a few weeks ago the first season was on a french tv channel called M6, and i said to my bro "you know, what's most frightening in this episode isn't the woman in white, it's the voices" and my brother said "yup". :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

I hate hate hate picking out what to wear for the next day. Its so UGH because whati wear depends on how i feel and i feel depends on what i`m wearin which relates how to confident i am that day. but no time in the morning to choose and it takes me hours.

no exageration i spend like 2 hrs a day just picking out what to wear and its not even special stuff like usally jeans and a teeshirt.


----------



## daer0n

LMAO!!

you dont like series in your own language thats funny! :lol:


----------



## magosienne

oh yeah ^^Â°, thanfully we're better at movies.

hey, Jesska, relax. i don't know if you're like me but i'm not (definitely not) a morning person, so i take forever to get ready, so usually i pick the first pair of pants i see, the first teeshirt in the pile, and if it looks good together, let's go. mind you, most of my pants are jeans, so it's easy, i think everything looks good with jeans.


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m trying to relax haha. Thats what i usally do, but since i have no life after school [sadly.] i pick out a nice outfit that way my mornings are all for makeup &amp; hair.


----------



## han

pick it out the night befor. i use too spend hours picking stuff out too, my dad use to say i go to school to socialize and mom said the stuff i wore look like i was going to a party..lol


----------



## michal_cohen

:laughing:

me too

its 05:26 in here i just wokeup i need to goo to work soon my boss asked me to wait him near hospital i really hope that i wont clean an hospital today

please pray for me :tocktock:

haha

i need to take 2 buses and tobe there at 7

i will pay for some hours to sleep altho i slept at 9

well i woke up like 3 times at night

its freezing in here


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry Michal, hope you don't have to clean hospitals today! :handkuss:

I've been tired all day... Got some mini curtains washed and got into an argument with my MIL for it, which was totally trivial and stupid. Times like that I wish john and I had our own place, but we're saving money so it's something I have to deal with for now.


----------



## TylerD

Damn I have evening shifts this week so havent been on here much and same with next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had today off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Anyways just decided to drop by and say hey peeps.


----------



## magosienne

hi !

my cat decided to change bedrooms for night. arg, i'm almost out of migraine meds, stupid me, i should have asked for more last time. oh, and my mom bought recently a magazine, and said it's possible to heal from migraines, and there are specific medications. well, thanks mom, but you know, i'm already on special meds, lol.


----------



## tadzio79

Hey Tyler, I'm glad you dropped by, come back soon! :handkuss:

I'm sorry mag. are those migraine meds by subscription? hope you get 'em from your doc soon!

I'm trying to work on my resume, but as always I have to be on MUT first, lol! :laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

I haD an intresting day!


----------



## tadzio79

hey Jess! what happened?


----------



## magosienne

yep, they are. since i'm going to the same pharmacy for almost two years now, i can get some if it's an emergency (and i promise i got to my doc the day after).

cleaning your own room is good you know(please don't tell my mom !!!). i found some cooking recipes i completely forgot i had. :tocktock: my cat is so cute on my bed, she's in "bodyguard" mode and her eyes are quite frightening.

i'm listening to Shiina Ringo.


----------



## Jesskaa

We got a new girl in school today who moved last year and then came back.. but i wasent here last year at all &amp; nobody likes her whatsoever.

And you know i had no reason to hate her until today.

I CANNOT STAND HER, SHE BUGS ME TO PIECES &amp;&amp; shes so rude my friends and everything. I thought kids were kidding [or just over exgaterating] about her yesterday when we found out she was comming, but i reallly do not like her.


----------



## TylerD

Damn her , Jess do you want me to kill her :|


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

how agressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

man, that really sucks!

I'm sorry hon. Do you have to interact with her (in the same class or something)?

I'd suggest staying as far away from her as you can, I assure you she's not worth your time!!!


----------



## MindySue

LOL


----------



## magosienne

LOL ! i'm sorry Jess, try to avoid her. the best attitude (well, if you don't want to go to jail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) is just to ignore her. remain polite if she comes towards you, but the rest of the time, she's like the invisible woman, you don't see her.


----------



## tadzio79

Good morning everyone!!!

whoa, I'm NEVER up this early, but no one's here... I wish I slept in now, lol!


----------



## Gwendela

What a day and it just started. :10: The key won't turn at all in the car's ignition and I'm glad that my husband was home today otherwise the kiddies wouldn't have made it to school.

Please thing positive thoughts that my husband can get it fixed.

Peace out!

Good morning sleepyhead. Did you go back to bed?


----------



## michal_cohen

i will help

ill bring suske with me

you know but sometimes girls act like that to hide something

you are better than her so just ignor her


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! men are useful, lol.

yup


----------



## michal_cohen

that just cracked me up:


----------



## magosienne

:add_wegbrech::add_wegbrech::add_wegbrech::add_weg brech::add_wegbrech::add_wegbrech:!


----------



## michal_cohen

check this one:











my dad just cught the mice he so cute but now he going to kill him :s

at least ill have the kitchen back

lets all have 2 minutes of silence for the little poor fela


----------



## tadzio79

Hello Oobladi! I hope your hubby got the car fixed today!

hehe, no I thought about it, but didn't go back to bed. It's been raining here so I've just been sipping on my coffee and playing computer games, lol! :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen

and some more avatars and stuff:


----------



## tadzio79

hehe, that's so cute Michal!

yikes! ::bows head::

they can be cute, but the rate they breed is so scary!


----------



## Gwendela

He finally did. Yippee!

I'm sorry it's raining there. It's actually nice here today.


----------



## tadzio79

yay! woohoo!!! I'm glad he fixed it! :rockwoot:

yeah the weather's been kinda weird here, and it's supposed to rain again on Sunday I think? but after that it should be back to sunny.

I'm still lounging in my pj's, lmao!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Shelley

Those are funny Michal. :add_wegbrech:

Help! My bird is about to attack me...


----------



## michal_cohen

i love your bird


----------



## Shelley

Thanks! He is full of mischief lately.


----------



## Gwendela

I'm wearing my exercise clothes, but I haven't exercised yet. Uh-oh.


----------



## tadzio79

hehe, I exercised for a couple of days this week, then got lazy... on top of it, my aunt "flo" came to visit so i said no more this week, lol!


----------



## Gwendela

Well I planned on taking the kids to school and then coming home and hopping on the treadmill but the car threw a wrench into my plans. ha ha ha a wrench.

Anyway I go to pick up my oldest here in a little while and I'll either hop on the treadmill when we get back or go on a walk. (I'd rather walk on the treadmill when the girls are either asleep or not at home.)

Darn Aunt Flo she needs to figure out that she isn't wanted, but not in that way. :eusa_whistle:


----------



## daer0n

These avatars are funny Michal, i saved the tra la la one lol

That pic of your bird is soo cute and funny Shelley :lol:

how have these TJ videos work for you Joo?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love them, i just worked out my anger too -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aunt flo lol!!

Have fun on the threadmill Gwena, that sounds good! i want a threadmill too!


----------



## magosienne

lol ! i love your new avatar Nurinia ! i stick to my cutie.


----------



## Jesskaa

Rember how i said they're was a girl in my school [new girl] &amp;&amp; she was very rude to me and my friends. will today she completely changed but only shes rude to the teachers.

But, now im just like whatever it doesnt concern me.

Having a boyfriend

break up with you and tell you

"We can still be friends"

is like your dog dying

and your mom telling you-

"You can still keep it" &lt;|3

^^ i really like the similie in that quote haha.


----------



## daer0n

haha thank you thank you *bows*

yeah, that guy in your avatar is a cutie!!

so pretty it looks like a girl, my husband would say :lol:


----------



## michal_cohen

im so bored its 01:20 at night i think ill go to sleep

ill be here later

its 06:37at the morning i slept from 1 at night

and i slept stright i dont remember the last time i did it

im happy

i wanted to sleep some mor but i didnt want to wake up with a head ack


----------



## TylerD

Im bored to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn I put a new pic up in my profile I took just now yay cuz im awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think im gonna have to have some beers tonight with friends cuz I deserve it lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

hii tyler.

long time no talk.

guess what.

my 2 months o accutane is on the 30th &amp; today is the 21st.


----------



## Ricci

I changed my Avatar lil ole blurry me lol


----------



## TylerD

YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />: Congrats.... You excited haha ?

You look really good in your pics though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont even think you would need it, but I wont say anything cuz I was told that lots and went on it anyway.

Battgurl Why can tyou change your avitar so strange :|


----------



## michal_cohen

have fun

you look great


----------



## Ricci

Thank you! xoxoWhat u mean??


----------



## Jesskaa

Very excited!

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yay jessica

you look awsome


----------



## Ricci

Im so happy for you!


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks you two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

your welcome :laughing:


----------



## TylerD

Hi Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi tyler


----------



## Ricci

Hi Tyler and Michal


----------



## TylerD

Howdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hows it going all


----------



## michal_cohen

you cant sleep?


----------



## Ricci

Ohh yep I can Im falling asleep goodnight Michal see u tommrow!


----------



## michal_cohen

have sweet dreams


----------



## Ricci

Thanks!


----------



## TylerD

night night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

so i guss their just two of us then


----------



## TylerD

IT is jus tthe two of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortantely I have to go too bed soon cuz im going out to brunch with my mom tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Michal you and me will go to brunch soon enough right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yes we will

but its only depend on you

there only 20 ppl on the site include me

too bad i have to go

im here again

dont you happy to see me;p

im happy happy happy happy


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !

grr, i'm getting sick of the eagles, my dad's watching his dvd every weekend:sleepyhead:. and i had to put my earphones just to hear my music, lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

:s at least you can do someting aginst it

my dad hear the tv so loud that even when im on the other room my ears harts

:rotfl:


----------



## magosienne

well, he closed the door (he's in the living room) and i closed my bedroom's door. i _had _to go into my room. usually i don't like watching tv a saturday afternoon, but there was this movie, and it was interesting, and he rose the sound loud i couldn't hear a thing, i was a bit pissed, so i turned off the tv and went into my room.


----------



## Ricci

I see the sun comming over the mountains it looks so pretty... wow I wish ya all here wit me to see this


----------



## michal_cohen

i love sunrise

i will see one when ill woke up

ill woke up at 5:30 so i still see the moon and than when the sun is comeing up

its must be love love love

nothing more nothing less.........


----------



## magosienne

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

wow

how romantic

i had such a great day

but i need to go to sleep now

too bad i didnt talk with nuri today

but i will.... tomarrow

huges and kisses all around

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im happy


----------



## Shelley

Those are gorgeous pics magosienne.


----------



## Jesskaa

I went out got a tan today.

Im gunna dust and clean my room.

&amp;&amp; in the process i`m making a video.

Anybody have anything they'd like me to say on it?


----------



## magosienne

great ! me i only had enough courage to use the hoover, dust will be for tomorrow. hmm, can you do a tut....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :eusa_whistle: sorry, i had to say it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's what i think too. have a good night.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you. i copied them from this site (it's in french though, sorry). now you know why i love Brittany lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. I knew somebody would bring that up. haha.


----------



## magosienne

i'm sorry, i couldn't resist, lol.

ok so i posted a few letters for jobs. i have nothing to loose now.

hey, anyone knows about the Subway restaurants? because i applied for a job at Bastille (in the center of Paris) which is the first restaurant they opened in France. it looks like a cool concept, and at least it's different from MacDonald's (i applied once there and basically i was told i could be a student but had to work 4 months full time and every weekend plus some nights so the training i'm given is worth to be taught, and me able to work by myself :kopfkratz:.... still today i'm wondering how i am supposed to study and sleep at the same time. i know some people, students or not, have to work that hard, but i'll never give up some of my chances for a job like this one. my goal is higher, my goal is 3x the mcdo's paycheck). oh well, it can't be worse than my previous job, i swear there's some interesting stuff for a factory inspector(well, the man or woman inspecting employers and checking working environment etc...), if i only dared search for that phone number and dial it.

edit : i'm going to bed, nite !!!


----------



## michal_cohen

i bored and sleepy at the same time

haha

my bro just went to work and i relis one of my dogs so i waiting

i love that song i wish i could found it with another clip

i love duncans song i just dont like duncan

haha

morning

its 6 in here

so wierd my boss from the uni didnt call me

and her boss didnt call me

so i guss ill stay at home today

its my fuelt i didnt calld them yestrday to ask where i need to be today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my bro sepous to come from work anytime

i guss ill go to sleep soon

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## magosienne

it's nice and cute to see you happy michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i like the song. the man, well, he's kinda cute, but not my type.


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

well its not my type eiter

but he got a great songs

its not that im happy im super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my cat's on my bed (as usual), and my window's opened. she tried to catch a mosquito but missed, and now she has that frustrated face ...:add_wegbrech:


----------



## michal_cohen

hehe

my dog love to catch flies


----------



## Jesskaa

my mom is the bathroom

and i really need to get in there.

lollll.

i just wokeup &amp; its almost lunchtime!


----------



## michal_cohen

haha

here is 8:30 at the evening

i need to go to sleep soon if i want to woke up at 2 at night and be here again

im still chancing my page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

ohhh, you sleep in shifts?

I could never do that!

I need to make a do to list.


----------



## michal_cohen

yay i love to be here befor im going to work

anyway my bro need to return soon

too bad


----------



## Jesskaa

bummer.

I get on for a few moments before school.

I might start doing FOTD`s before school.. only if i have the time.


----------



## michal_cohen

that will be cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Blah Missed Michal haha, I wont be on to much for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UI have some time off coming up in a while but till then im getting alll these late shifts 1 till 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah...... but I will be on on the weekends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you can see it in a good way at least you get paid well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

hey michal


----------



## michal_cohen

hey

i dont feel like going to work today

i just want to sleep forever


----------



## hs769

I rarely feel like going to work.. but of course I do anyway..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I hardly like going to school.. well i like it i just hating getting up early!


----------



## KimC2005

Getting up early stinks!! I have never liked getting up early

I'm reallllyyy bored..


----------



## michal_cohen

me too

if my boss will not call me im stain at home

haha

ill go to the doctor or something

i must be sich

haha


----------



## MindySue

i hate going to work too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i've had to work like every day the past few weeks (ok exageration) and i've had horrible cramps and it's been awful!! ahh!! atleast i have tomarrow off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

hope everyone's weekend was awesome!

I'm going to be helping my mother's friend study for her beautician's license tomorrow so I probably won't be on much. I miss you all!!! :huggies:


----------



## MindySue

fun! i want a beauticians liscense! lol


----------



## magosienne

hi there. i went to bed last night with a small headache, and manage surprisingly to sleep well, but i still have my headache lol.

my brother's sick, and unfortunately our doctor had a car accident (he's okay, but he won't be able to work for a few weeks). luckily we got an appointment with another doc. i'm afraid my bro might have caught the flu, i just hope he won't be kind enough to share his microbes with his sister :rotfl:

it sucks though, today was his A levels exam in sport. well, you don't choose when to be sick.


----------



## Gwendela

I hope you and your brother feel better soon magosienne.

My daughters woke up nicely this morning and were ready for school in record time, that is a miracle I tell ya. Well since they were ready so early I let them watch some television. Evidentally the little one was pestering her sister b/c I heard the big girls say "get up out of my grill." :laughing:


----------



## magosienne

lol ! thanks !


----------



## michal_cohen

ill miss you


----------



## Gwendela

Grrrr! So I was doing dishes and looked out the window and the neighbor that lives behind us has their son out putting a trampoline together. These people are old so I can only guess that they're putting it up for their grandkids and great-grandkids. All I want is a peaceful backyard and not kids hopping and screaming and the other idiot neighbors stupid dog barking it's butt off at the kids playing. Yes I am grouchy today. I hope that their trampoline breaks, but i don't want anyone to get hurt.


----------



## michal_cohen

:rotfl: :rotfl:

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Gwendela

:moa: Glad I made you laugh.

Oh Michal last year my girls were playing in the backyard (it's fenced in) and I went and checked on them and my oldest had a plastic wiffle ball bat hitting the neighbor's bird feeder like it was a pinata. I about fainted.


----------



## magosienne

looool :add_wegbrech:

reminds me of a gymnasium i used to go as a kid, with my schoolmates and teacher. there was this huge trampoline, great, but underneath there was nothing, it was hole, so between the big elastics, you could see the first floor. it was bit scary if you're a child with a great imagination, thinking it could fall at any time. but it was also funny because sometimes people got hit on the head by a sneaker :add_wegbrechUFO : Unknown Falling Object:rotfl. i think they had to forbid its use soon after that.


----------



## michal_cohen

haha

i just slept all this last 2 days but now i feel so good

and you are helping ;P

i cant lugh anymore my stomace hurts


----------



## magosienne

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

my brother went to party its israel indepnden day

its 1 at night

i did a lot of threads today but im so tired and i dont want to sleep i guss ill keep the comp open and nap for a while


----------



## magosienne

lol it's only 22:36 here. you can still watch some dvd/divx on your computer.


----------



## michal_cohen

im so tired i guss ill go to nap like a hour and two and than ill stay up until 12 at the afternon


----------



## magosienne

i'm going to bed i'm almost sleeping in front of my computer, yawn. nite !


----------



## Shelley

I just came home from the mall, bought myself a white purse for summer. Other than that, Aunt Flo came to visit, yuck. I feel like the Goodyear blimp. :scared:


----------



## michal_cohen

:s thats too bad

at least you can enjoy your new purse


----------



## han

Hey Michal, how are you today?


----------



## Jesskaa

I would have been on much more tonight if t wasent for the essays i need to write and i hafta remember a poem by wednesday for school, I've been working so hard for a week [thats all we had to memorize] so memorize this poem, i don't know how i`m going to recite it. Im not nervus about talking infront i`m scared i can't rememeber!

I have the responsibitly of calling my friend over and over again until she wakes up at 6:00am.. because im usally up and she wants to be up early.

uhh so much so little time!


----------



## michal_cohen

i just saw this its so funny:add_wegbrech:

i napd for a while daring the night

but now im going to sleep haha

its 11:30 at the morning

ill see you later

good night everyone


----------



## magosienne

lol Michal, have sweet dreams.

i'm going to the pharmacy for my bro, i knew they didn't give him enough meds. whatever. i managed to hurt myself during the night, but it's just a bruise.

my cat's very nice lately, she keeps sleeping with my bro and me.


----------



## michal_cohen

hope your brother will feel better soon

itrs funny that your cat act like that today i woke up and for the first time i saw my dog head next to mine

he put his head on my pillow and fall a sleep

usealuy im not aloud him to come close to my fillow but i tought it was so cute and sweet

its 14:15 in here i just eating an humburger and a salad yum

in hebrew hunburger its hamburger

and salad is salat

and dont you dare to say i didnt tought you something

jk

im in this funny mood today

dont know why

i got this great feeling

hallo?

im bored someone want to talk with me?

battygurl so sweet she left me a sweet nassage and she calld it hi sweety and sent me this:


----------



## magosienne

so sweet from Battygurl!

lol at your dog. my cat sometimes comes next to my head and does that "rrrrouuuuu !" but it's just for food :sleepyhead: (i'm hungry, stop sleeping !).

ok, so now, french lesson time :

in french hamburger is.... hamburger lol (usually we don't pronounce the H).

salad is...saladE lol.

hmm me i had some quinoa (quinoa) and vegetables (lÃ©gumes). i drank some water (eau). and i bought some bread (pain).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## _natty

hi guys, new to the forum!

just watched Stomp the Yard at the movies, now im online trying to waste time before picking the boy up from the Casino.. will see what other threads i can find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you can drop hereanytime i leave here actully

im tired but my brain want me to stay here go figure

i went shopping with my dad and i bought ice cream

yum

its vanilla chocolate with chocolate syrup

this spelling toolbar work awesome

just fantastic

im so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my brother still didnt return he need to go to work in 4 and a half hours

its 21:30 right now

i Guss ill go to sleep altho i will just nap if ill wake up and he still wont be here ill be on

but if he will be here ill be on in more 4 and a half hours

take care everyone


----------



## _natty

i love that these forums have ppl from all over the world! its great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina

Hello everyone....how's everybody?


----------



## magosienne

yum ! Michal, but as many french people, vanilla is my fave (but i have no problem with mixing it with other flavors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

hi Miranhat ! how are you?


----------



## _natty

its a public holiday tomorrow, get the day off work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is why im online at 3am! still waiting to pick the boy up but will prob go sleepies soon.. he can catch a taxi home lol


----------



## magosienne

lol Hi Natty.

i'm listening to Ronan Hardiman, and it's actually quite good. i'm all nervous and stuff lately (well, i think i know why lol) so i need a slow music and ethereal voices.

my cat's sleeping on my bed as usual:rotfl:.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there

ppl

just sayin hi

ill be here in about an hour if my bro will not return

its 11 at night

and im so tired just release my dogs out side ill be here until they return i Guss

and then ill finally go to sleep

its 11:23 at night now my dogs didnt return yet but im going to sleep anyway

night everyone

ill see you when ill wake up again maybe in more 4-6 hours and then i need to go to work


----------



## magosienne

hi there !

i'm doing a green clay mask and have to wait like 20 minutes before taking it off, i look like Yoda arg and i can't type really well since i don't wear my glasses pr contacts and i'm myopic.


----------



## michal_cohen

haha

i can imagine you

i put a mask earlier but it was white

ill be here for more 10 sec' and ill go to sleep


----------



## magosienne

lol i do white clay masks in winter.

good night btw


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

im afraid to sleep Caz when my dogs return they will wake me and it be hard to return to sleep

one of them just returned

i need to go to work in 7 hours

yep this thread is in his 300 page

that awesome

his dad will be fraud

lol


----------



## magosienne

LOL ! we just have to keep it going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i bought my marie claire maison (with articles about decoration and tons of photos) and there was this small catalogue. i want a tropical shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (you know those big shower heads). there's even one with leds, and you press a button and woosh, the water is blue or purple, or green (8 colors in total). i swear i'm getting that in my house when i have one.


----------



## michal_cohen

that sound sooo great

i slept for a while my dog dint return yet

i had a night more and that saying that ill have a bad day today at work :s


----------



## magosienne

don't worry, sometimes all you need is to talk about it.

too bad the price for the showers isn't so great (but i'll still have one in my house)

i'm going to bed. nite !


----------



## Jesskaa

Man its awfully hotttt.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes it is

haha

i just woke up from another nightmare dammm i hate thos

im goin to try to sleep the two hours who left me

im so tired that i tought that you wrote man are awfully hot:add_wegbrech:

and i was like what the hell is happning here?

:rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

I wish we could take guns to work and kill ppl, Id kill my boss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways whats up peeps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL.

Nah, Its soooo hott in PA i think i'm gunna melt!


----------



## michal_cohen

heck why not to kill all the ppl on work you will stay the only one and youll be the boss

dont mind me i just woked up

its 3:16 in here


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a feeling you dont like your boss.


----------



## michal_cohen

i :add_wegbrech: myself

i was like what what


----------



## TylerD

haha sometimes I do he just doesnt like the way I train ppl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But hes a moron about it..... I just felt like letting out some steam thats all.

Whats new jess havent talked to you in 23. 7 and a half years.


----------



## bluebird26

What's up guys, not many people like bosses, I don't like mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci

If u kill thee boss U wont get paid


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Haha good idea, But there is people I like at my work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO i dont know if that would work or not.


----------



## bluebird26

What holiday are you celebrating? I love holidays, as long as I don't have to work


----------



## Jesskaa

I know right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nothing much.. school sleep... brushing teeth.. haha.

what about you?


----------



## michal_cohen

so keep just the nice ppl

i bet that if you ike them they like you back and let you be the boss;P

we also had an holiday thee independent day it was yesterday and we had fireworks and famous israelin singers

(but i dont listen to that kind of music just english)

all israel its cover with flags right now

:s we dont have light in the bathroom and in my room

now if ppl will ask me if i dressed it the dark

ill be surprised how they know

well i take it as a chalance really

im thinking of moving out from here but it will take time

so i just saving for now

and selling some stuff in here

soon ill have a digital camera so i could download some pic


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I have been up to nothing same old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thats true Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

what do you mean by that?


----------



## TylerD

What you said haha

so keep just the nice ppl

i bet that if you ike them they like you back and let you be the boss;P

lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

ill search a new job soon

so im hoping that the ppl there will be nicer

the 2 last week i worked in a weird places with two russian guys that dont know a word in Hebrew but we did get along it was so funny cus i talked with them english they understand but they cant talk so well


----------



## TylerD

haha , I think it would suck tow ork with someone in a different language if you didnt know it wow that would be so frusterating


----------



## michal_cohen

i was so impressed of myself

haha

well its cool i think cus if i can talk with ppl who dont understand kinda well

i wonder how ill talk with ppl who do understand

;p


----------



## Jesskaa

oh my word. I have a poem i need to memorize by tomorrow.

ahhh.

I did my last one really well and my teacher got upset and we all had to choose new poems! And i just picked a really easy one.

welll... i tell you.. I memorized it all but i get so nervus!


----------



## michal_cohen

dont be you will be great


----------



## kaylin_marie

In the spirit of totally random pictures. I love these girls!







http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u148/berilynURIEFACE/Jac%20Vanek/l_c3597ea58710c2eb4326e343df1c0d57.


----------



## michal_cohen

sorry i dont know them


----------



## MindySue

:yey: im drinking my fave thing ever.. pina colada


----------



## michal_cohen

cool


----------



## TylerD

mm sounds delicious haha what ever it is.


----------



## MindySue

lol, it's pineapple and coconut blended with ice. you can add alcohol too but i don't drink


----------



## Ricci

Lets laugh!!







OOooooooOooo I want one now


----------



## MindySue

ahha battygurl!

im off to play the sims before i go to bed!! seeya guys later


----------



## _natty

It's Anac Day.. To remember the Anzacs that fought in the war - i just went to a memorial for them this morning!


----------



## magosienne

hi guys ! one hour before going to uni and still have to eat breakfast, take a shower, brush my teeth, etc...


----------



## _natty

i have a tafe assignment i need to finish by monday and i was meant to do it alll day and i havent even looked at it!! :banghead:


----------



## magosienne

that happens. means you're gonna have to work late this night if you want to keep up with your schedule.


----------



## tigger-

second pic on initial post is truly creepy! And I scare easily.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello!!!

I haven't been around for a couple of days, man, this thread has grown so much!

I went to help my mother's friend translate the other day, but the terms used in the test were technical and I couldn't pull it off. Oh well, at least I tried.

Nothing new has been going on, but my sleep pattern is totally whack right now, I can't sleep till like close to 4am and get up after 11am. argh!


----------



## Shelley

Silly people...I dialed the wrong number by accident, a woman answered, I said sorry wrong number, she said 'screw you', so before I hung up I said 'screw you' Normally I would hang up, not say a word, but I was feeling bratty. :moa:


----------



## tadzio79

dang, I wonder what that woman's problem was?

I'm sorry Shelley, just brush it off and don't let that bother you hon!


----------



## Shelley

Oh, it doesn't bother me, just found it funny.:vogel: :rotfl:


----------



## Ricci

Just trying to breathe right now lol..

and waiting for a very important call..

Im bored too


----------



## daer0n

Hello!!

im bored too -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i have to do my makeup lol, im going out, nothing special, just buying groceries LOL :lol:


----------



## Ricci

Hers my cat Bravo askin me to pet him


----------



## tadzio79

hehe I have to go grocery shopping too and was thinking about putting on MU, lol! :rotfl:

awww your kitty is so adorable battygurl!


----------



## Ricci

Yeah ty! er dont mind the ripped up chair its a temporarely one lol


----------



## daer0n

LOL!

aren't we both pisces?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

can't go to the grocery store without makeup hahaha, actually, its just an excuse, i NEVER get to wear makeup, and my husband and i havent gone out in like weeks so i havent had to wear any, so, at least i get to wear some to go grocery shopping :4:

Awww Batty, your cat is so cute, you should leave the chair there for him, he might rip up another one lol


----------



## daer0n

Well chickies i gotta go put my makeup on for the special occassion :add_wegbrech: my husband should be here soon, talk to you all later!! :wave:


----------



## magosienne

Batty your cat is cute lol ! mine loves the kitchen chairs very much...too much lol and she's always scratching mine ! some day i'm just gonna fall on the ground:rotfl:.

haha ! Nurinia, have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I had to recite a poem and it was pretty crucial..

As soon as i got up there i like FROZE.

and i was like.. "UHM, WELL.. A NEED A MOMENT."

so, then i got myself together and pulled it off pretty well until the very end.

but i got a 71/80. Which is good to me because I do not remember things well whatsoever.


----------



## magosienne

that's good ! don't worry, i used to be part of a theater club, and i nearly lost my lines in front of the public (school teachers, parents, schoolmates...arg !) :rotfl: .

i'm going to bed, nite !!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh i could never. I was soo worried over the poem i couldn't do math. Its i`m a really out going girl in class.. so it was weird. All my friends were scared too, but they all said to me.. "YOUR SCARED?? YOU'LL SAY ANYTHING! TO ANYBODY!" haha. It was kinda weird.

But i think i did well.


----------



## MindySue

battygurl cute kitty!!

im laughing at the girl who said screw you when you said wrong number, canadian gurl. thats just rude! i love how you said it back


----------



## TylerD

Im lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

you're lost?


----------



## leezer83

very nice


----------



## TylerD

haha ya out of the convo it doesnt matter lol, I just join in whenever.


----------



## MindySue

lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

same.. i just read everything i missed and then comment!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi everyone


----------



## TylerD

haha gotcha, I sometimes do that but im pretty lazy and dont feel like reading much right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So sometimes I just make up a story that sounds like what that person would say then I commment, no wonder why people find me weird on this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

haha! weird is a good thing, to me anyways. so, you're weird!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha well thats good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im glad Im not ummm Normal :| :| :|


----------



## MindySue

ditto!

umm i cant wait to get to millennium  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you will be there soon

have fun at your friends tyler

its 4:30 inhere i need to go to work in an hour so im goin to sleep for more half and hour

bye see you all tomarrow

bye bye


----------



## tadzio79

Hello Michal!!! Hope you have a wonderful day today!

I just got back home from grocery shopping and I'm exhausted!

I went to target first to get the new cd that came out yesterday and apparently they received the shipment but didn't put them out yet so I hate to wait forever to get it. I haven't eaten at all today so I need to eat something, lol


----------



## magosienne

hey guys ! what's up ?


----------



## tadzio79

Hello Mag! how are you doing today?

I just woke up a while ago because I had to move my car for my hubby to go to work. I'm gonna try to stay up because I need to change my sleeping pattern, lol!


----------



## MindySue

im cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I'm off to a good start for staying up in the morning, lol!

had breakfast (which is a miracle because I don't tend to eat till well in the afternoon), and doing couple loads of laundry. I'm going to work out in a bit, then i'll be attacking my room today. woohoo!


----------



## magosienne

hey guys ! it's almost noon here, and i should have gone to sleep last night, but instead i stayed up, and now i'm yawning and i'm so feeling tired.:frown:


----------



## Shelley

I saw the cutest dog today, a english bulldog. I stopped at the corner pet store, they don't sell pets, just supplies and one of the women working there brought her dog in, a female bulldog named Nugget. Nugget was up on her hind legs, with her two front feet on the bottom shelves, walking along on her hind legs, sniffing and snorting at everything. She almost gave me a kiss, lol.


----------



## MindySue

lol a funny name..nugget


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m sleepy, And I have a full day tomorrow.

Im getting blood taken.. which takes 40mins to get there and of course 40mins back.. And I'm leaving at 10AM, and I'm taking my friend along. Then me and her are going out to buy my other friend a birthday gift and then were having a sleep over.

&amp; i worked hard all week to make $25 dollars. few, its been a week!


----------



## TylerD

Howdy Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have an extremely sore throat  I hate them so F'ing much... BLAH!!! Anyways had to let that out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola Tyler!

I wakeup with sore throats.. then i go brush my teeth. lol.


----------



## TylerD

Reallly brushing your teeth makes your throat better??? For me it makes it much worse cuz it drys out my mouth really bad and that makes it worse haha, sucking on Halls or Fishermen Friends makes it better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... Also Tylenol... I hate them you cant enjoy food or drinks or anything. It was so bad this morning it woek me up at like 7:00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone is sick around here, I knew it was onlky a matter of time till I got it.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, It usally goes away when I brush my teeth haha.

sometimes when we have Halls i use them, or my mom buys those little lollipops for sore throats that taste really good.. i love them things.

I think I'm getting a cold because my nose is stuffy.

and i just completely used up my last bit of chapstick.

which really sucks because i'm going to need that in the morning.


----------



## TylerD

Haha awwwe, thats to bad... Ya the flu is going around crazy here im not sick just bad bad sore throat and I dont care about during the dayu its night time that sucks cuz when i fall asleep it gets bad during the night cuz my throat gets dry then it wakes me up... I hope it simmers down by morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Well maybe you should keep like water next to your bed or gargle with salt water before you go to sleep.

I hate waking up from being sick because then i can never go back to sleep.

so then i go to school sick, sleepy, and normally i have a test that day. haha.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I agree I hate it to!! And thats a good IDea I will have Tylenol and water beside me... I wish I had some of that Throat spray that numbs it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I hate how it does it to your entire mouth hahah, but oh well... I hope its better tomorrow was suppose to go out with a ton of friends but im not if im feeling like this no way!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah I've used stuff like that.. that numbs your throat and like the whole rest of your mouth.. it feels weird haha.

That sucks, i hate not being able to go out with friends and its even worse when your sick!


----------



## TylerD

I know blah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LEts get off this subject img etting mad hahah!! Hey Jess have you ever heard the song Lips Of An Angel by Hinder?? Thats such a good song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay. Haha yes, I have. I like Hinder and that song!


----------



## TylerD

GOOD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes its good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNND Blue eyes Blue by Eric Clapton, and Cocke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats a good drink.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have Eric Clapton CD'S i don't know which ones but.. some how i have them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Haha thats awesome hes great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have his cd The Clapton Cronicles thats a gooder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey by the way how is your skin doing you look good in your pics in your profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

well, then maybe i should dig them outta my cd pile.

Thanks! Its going Pretty good.. I have 4 days left of my third month on accutane.. and My derm said last month when i sad him i should have already had an intial breakout now or whatever and that i should have started to get a lot of acne appearing this month.. its still not happening.. because i rarely get a new pimple anymore.

BUT I SURE DO HAVE THE CHAPPED LIPS, FOR GODSAKES ITS ANNOYING.

i can't go anywhere at all without chapstick.

i hate it!!!

okay, i had to mention that because i left my chapstick at home today and it was painful.


----------



## TylerD

Some people dont get an inital breakout haha as a derm he/she should know that hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My friend took accutane and his acne stopped dead in its trakcs and went away within a month with no initial breakout. I barelly got one either... Not everyone gets one so maybe you wont. And YES the chapped lips are annoying.... I hated that so much, There were times in school I would have to go home haha my lips weerre so gross when I didnt have lip chap.. It was terrible.


----------



## aginn111

okay...if it will keep this thread going &amp; get me closer to my required 10!!


----------



## TylerD

Haha.. Yes just post random crap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You know if I didnt take such a big break from this site I bet I would have been in umm.. I forget is it the millenium club??? Well when your name turns gold haha... But i didnt come on this sitre for like 4 months well only once a week or so.... Damn!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I hope i do not get an inital breakout! That would be pretty sweet.

I wanted to go home so badly and get my chapstick! Last week it was so bad, i couldn't even open my mouth really wide, haha. I hate it, I must have like 5 different chapsticks at a time and they all run out at once it sucks.

You'll get there in no time!


----------



## TylerD

Wow that is crappy :| Ya its so crappy when the corner of your mouth get dry and you try to open your mouth and it starts to crack eeeeew.... I wouldnt ever kiss my old girlfriend hahaha... So embarrasing.. Good times on that stuff lol, Im sure glad I wont have to go on it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Atleast I hope.


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh yeah I know its quiet annoying and gross. Thats the only part i hate about all this and plus accutane is a really big hassle to get from the pharmacy each month too! I'm completely used to get my blood taken now..

lol and its only my third month.


----------



## TylerD

Haha yes I was used to that by the end too.. Sometimes worse then others... Sometimes I felt really sick after, and others I just never noticed it at all (getting blood taken I mean) But it was all well worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So you got any big plans this weekend?


----------



## Jesskaa

well before i had theese reasons to have a needle shoved in my arm, my mom could rarely even tell me when I'd have to get a shot.. because I'd get sick like weeks before i even needed it and on the way there i'd be so sick to stomach!

Yes, i do. I have to wake up in about 5-6 hours to go pickup my friend and then I'm going to get blood taken then going shopping and having a sleepover and yeah, making cookies.


----------



## TylerD

Wow.... Why your not in bed is beyond me hahaha... I have to be up for 10 to go for breakfast haha but thats it, I was suppose to go out with friends to the bar tomorrow but im sick so screw it...

But sounds like you got a good weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

lol, I have some stuff to do so i can wakeup tomorrow a little later, haha.

But anyways, I have to get off before my mom runs in here in a fuss about me staying up all night, so I'll talk to you later &amp; i hope you feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Alrighty good plan im gonna get going myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So ill talk to you later good night and thanks I hope I get better haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

hi guys !

i went grocery shopping with my parents this morning. my mom nearly got a heart attack when she saw me coming back with a pot of palmer's coconut oil conditioner. yum ! except she asked me if it was cheap, and that just pissed me(yes, it was). i put it back on the shelf, hell, i nearly killed her with my eyecream two weeks ago, i guess i can't have more than one skincare item per month.

pff, seriously, legally my parents are supposed to buy me this stuff, and i always pick drugstore products, i look at the prices, i compare how much they cost by liter, i compare the ingredients, and then if i can i pick a nice smell. i don't think it's too much asking. and of course, now i have a nice headache.

on the bright side, my mom bought me the bare minerals kit for my birthday, and i managed to get a sample of Clinique All about eyes (rich). as i'm a nice person, i also got her a sample of Helena Rubinstein's Face Sculptor, apparently it's a really good anti-wrinkle moisturizer.


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh la la Bareminerals.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i still have to wait until my birthday :scared:


----------



## MindySue

my mom/dad always ask me if it's cheap. they have a lot of responsibilities and budgets to make. i don't think it's too wrong of her to ask. maybe you should get a job so you can buy your own stuff? it's much funner that way anyway.

tyler - i know how much a sore throat sucks. i hope it goes away SOON! I feel for ya!


----------



## magosienne

yeah, i know, except it's the only thing i asked for when i needed more and each time i want smthg costing a little more, i buy it with my own money. my mom was willing to buy me a pair of pants, my conditioner would have cost her less. and it's also the fact that for each thing you're doing, my parents like a report full of details of why we should do that/take that so sometimes this type of question is their way of criticising your judgement, because of course they know better. sadly, i also grew up very sensible on that point.

as for the job, i've been searching one since september, but employers don't like students, because that means part time jobs, exams so they can't be at work one day, and you can't change their hours or make them work more because studies are the students' first priority. so trying to find an employer willing to consider the job app of a student isn't easy. i saw once a 6 months experience required for a simple secretary job. that and the discrimination...


----------



## TylerD

Thanks I hope it does to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Today its ok im on a ton of medicine haha so its not to bad but later it will be bad again....

I still think im going out tonight tho lol i promised some friends I would go out so i may just have to brave it.


----------



## Momo

lmao oh my gosh I know. I get sooo angry when I would like something, don't really need much of anything else, but my mom would rather get me something else that's like way more expensive and I don't really need! Sometimes she comes home with tacky stuff that was on sale (if it's on sale, it's like someone's holding a gun to her head saying BUY IT. I'm like that too though.), then later uses it against me like "What do you want now? I just bought you that purse!!" even though I didn't want it, don't use it, didn't ask for it, wanted her to return it. lol

Not that I don't appreciate her buying me stuff... But honestly why should she spend all her money on things that will never be used? lol and then hold it against me!

(haha btw my first post on this thread. tada)


----------



## magosienne

lol ! my mom rarely does that. oh but when we're together in a clothes shop, well, she tends to pick up things for me and say it would look good, except i'm a little bit younger than her :rotfl:

i bought a nice nailpolish at claire's, it's blue (i did try to pick the green one, but my blue fetish made me take the blue :sleepyhead. we'll see how long it lasts.

oh and they have these individual eyelashes, i don't know if they're good, but they're neon yellow, pink and green, they look fab. they cost 6â‚¬90 i wonder if i should try them.

it's your first but not last post here momokins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i just returnd from my friend house i was there 3 days

if she were a guy i swear that i would mary her

hahah


----------



## TylerD

Oh yaya im just leaving now My throat hurts gonna go cut it out and throw it in the garbage yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha jk... but im gonna go lay down now.


----------



## MindySue

:marchmellow:


----------



## kaylin_marie

Ahh I so miss the days when my mom used to buy me stuff all the time. I wish I still lived with my mommy.


----------



## MindySue

cant go to bed till I reach my 1,300th post! Im crazy!

8 more to go!


----------



## magosienne

lol ! you're there now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hi guys ! my cat's adorable this morning.


----------



## Gwendela

My neighbor's daughter is weird and creepy. Some parents need to teach their children that it's rude to stare. Seriously! If I had a third boob or horns I could understand being stared at for great lengths of time.


----------



## magosienne

haha lol i hate when they do that too.


----------



## cotton_candy

yeah me too hahha


----------



## TylerD

You know what was weird cuz im really sick lsat night for an hr straight my eyes kept watering when I was trying to sleep... Was so annoying damn dry eyes.... Felt like letting you all know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So we can all share the great wonders of my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jk lol...


----------



## Gwendela

Do you have allergies Tyler? I do and it has caused them to water in the past.

I just came inside and the creepy kid was outside staring again. :sleepyhead: Get some damn toys kid and play with them. Freak! I know she wants to know where my daughters are and after the crap she pulled last year she is not allowed on my property nor can she play with my daughters. Ugh!


----------



## MindySue

ha! sorry to hear tyler.

on the subject of staring, my dad does something worse. he POINTS right at people if he's talking about something about them, and talks so loud. especially when in the car and passing. it's really embarassing. also hes ususally talking about the type of car, and he will point and make it SO obvious he is staring, in fact he stares at the car next to him and it must really creep them out. when i try to talk to him about it he gets all mad and says im too uptight. he doesnt understand its extremely rude and can be uncomfortable. blah whatever i try to deal with it but whenever he does it i get soooooo annoyed but dont say anything becuase it's useless


----------



## magosienne

lol ! my eyes tend to be watery when i'm yawning, but most of the time they're dry so i have to use some drops of physiological saline if i want to wear my contacts during the whole day.


----------



## MindySue

what happened? little kids don't know it's rude to stare so i cant really get mad at them..they dont care at that point but hopefully she will grow up and realize it's rude unlike my dad


----------



## Gwendela

:add_wegbrech: I bet that is embarrassing.

My Mom would always say rude things when we were in the car. You know the things like look at the plumbers butt crack showing on that guy or that woman is older than Methuselah.


----------



## MindySue

my moms like that. shes so judgemental. it bugs me. quit talking about people already. she has awful road rage too.


----------



## Gwendela

Well they don't know it's rude to stare if their parents haven't taught them any better.

Well I was mowing the back yard last summer and my daughters were in their kiddie pool. The neighbor girl was just sitting by the pool talking to them. We have a rule that we don't splash b/c my youngest has a rough time with her ears. I remind the girls of this when they go swimming and the neighbor girl heard this reminder. No sooner do I make it down to the end of the yard to turn around and see her intentionally splash water in my youngest daughters face.

I'm sure it sounds trivial and I'm overreacting but a child that intentionally hurts another child cannot play with my daughters.


----------



## MindySue

I understand that, she sounds like a little troublemaker. Prob no discipline coming from her family.


----------



## Gwendela

I really think that they just don't pay her any attention at all positive or negative.

Well I think I'm going to go back outside. I might start vogue'ing or crumping if I know I've got an audience. :rockwoot:


----------



## MindySue

Kinda seemed like it if shes always outside. Thats sad.

lol


----------



## Gwendela

Awww don't be sad.

Here's something disgusting but somewhat funny.

Earlier today when she was first staring while I took my dogs out to do their business. Her dog was at their side of the fence barking at my dogs. My sheepdog walked over to him, lifted his leg, and peed on their dog. :moa:


----------



## MindySue

LOL what did she do?


----------



## Gwendela

Well I don't think she even noticed that my dog peed on her dog.

I'm going to blast some tunes and clean house.


----------



## dcole710

omg that is too funny!:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

I have some cleaning

to do, but first i must make a todo list!


----------



## Shelley

I was outside raking up the garden, cleaning up the yard for about 3 hours. Warm temps came early this year, I already have a tan. The bumblebee's look confused, zero flowers outside. My rose bushes are starting to turn green, and the rhubarb is popping up like crazy, yay!


----------



## Jesskaa

I bought a hermit crab with my friend, haha were trading it each week.

And i`m so scared of it.

I`m eating shrimp for dinner tonight!


----------



## TylerD

Haha well thats awesome, I also have a tan but its going away cuz I havent been outside lately due to sickness haha. BTW Dont you hate cleaning leaves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to do that blah takes forever hahaha.

Jess I had shrimp lsat night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel sorry for this guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

why nuri isnt here today?


----------



## MindySue

good question..hmm


----------



## michal_cohen

i missed her

i wasn't here like 3 days

its 4 at the morning in here

i just pmd her this huge pm she will need to spend an hour to read it (lol)

im going to sleep for an hour and than to go to work


----------



## MindySue

sleep well


----------



## TylerD

I know your all curious so I will tell you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im drinking a Dole sparkler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

a whata? lol


----------



## TylerD

So delicious

Its like healthy drink but in pop form haha try one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

interesting im not much of a soda drinker, when i drink it which is once every few months it doesnt settle right cause im not used to it

not gonna lie though, i am tempted to try one..lol


----------



## TylerD

Awwe really.. ya i dont drink it much either, I enver drink coke... Well sometimes but thats if im drinking rhy and coke or something... This has half the calories as normal pop and sugar, its apparently really healthy as far as pop goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it taste so gooooood!!! I cant taste it cuz im all stuffed up, but yes its good you should try one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if its gonna make your tummy sick then maybe dont haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What do you drink then?? Just water and juice and milk


----------



## MindySue

which flavor or flavour as you canadians say, are you drinking?

i drink skim milk (as my thread states haha) with specific meals, like i love drinking it with potatos, macaroni, anything sweet or filling, if that makes sense. for everything else i love fruit juices, all kinds, and iced tea and green tea thats iced. water i love drinking with candy haha which is bad..but water makes skittles and starburst have soo much more flavor ahh soo good


----------



## TylerD

Hehehe thats awesome, I love how your food tells you what to drink Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually just drink what is convienient *SP* So at work it would be like a bottle of water or Ice Tea YUM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am drinking Grapefruit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont like the flavour as much as cherry my dad got it, I may have to yell at him later hahaha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also Choc Milk with cinnamon buns are delic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

yucky i forgot to mention the only juice i dont like is grapefruit hahah. eww. but maybe in a pop (we say soda) it would be better.

umm yeah it's weird, different food tastes best with a certain drink to me, and it CALLS to me. I get mad if we don't have the drink I want with a certain food haha. ruins some of the taste

i cant drink flavored milk with something it has to be regular skim, but on occasion ill have choc or strawberry milk on it's own because it's like a meal to me cause of all the sugar, (i dont have a sweet tooth just for some candies like starburst and skittle) but it ususally makes me feel kinda sick after like i shouldnt have drank it


----------



## TylerD

Really haha, I always have a sweet tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I rarelly listen to it lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... And yes I hate grapefruit juice as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes i hate orange juice to especially after I finish brushing my teeth blaaah so gross haha.a

I dont eat much sweets anymore, the only time I ate lots was when II quit smoking haha any time I craved one I would have a choc bar lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

mm i love orange but only for breakfast with pancakes or muffins or other breakfast foods. haha. but yeah after brushing teeth ewww. i make sure to after. oh and when i have breakfast i have a huge conflict between milk and oj because they both go good with breakfast so i fill 2 glasses half full with each and take turns. LOL


----------



## TylerD

HAHAHHA Omg lol thats brilliant Why dont I ever do that hahaha.... Next time Ill give that a try lol...

Well im going to lay down now thanks for the chit chat though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha Im going to give your breakfast drink theory a try next time I cant decide between two drinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy the rest of your night take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hehe tell me how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im about to go make potatos, cook corn, put the corn on top of the potatos, and put applesauce on top of the corn which is on the potatos. it makes the best tasting food in the world..not even joking..it's my favorite thing to eat ever and then im going to have a glass of skim milk with it and that completes my favorite meal ever although when im not lazy i make macaroni and cheese to go with it (not in the mix but on the side) and its the ultimate food hahaa..i need a life :/

tootles


----------



## michal_cohen

im eating a banana chip at 05:20 at the morning


----------



## MindySue

im just gonna add that to me the drink is as important as the food. the potatos and corn and applesauce and macaroni and cheese would not taste the same if i drank juice or something else with it..HAS to be milk!

i love banana chips, i also love apple chips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i probably scared everyone away with my crazy talk


----------



## michal_cohen

not me

i love talkin with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lol yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like talking to you too

my mom made banana bread and pumpkin bread today and they were both soo good and tasted excellent with milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

lol ! today i woke up at 9:30 AM, lazy girl, so i didn't take a breakfast, i just drank a bowl of milk with two teaspoons of nesquik :rotfl:

i also love, during the day or before going to bed, drink a glass of milk. my mom even bought me two glasses with a little cow painted on them just because she said i had to have a special glass to drink milk in. lol.

each time i cook a cake i can't help but cut a slice and dip it in milk. if it tastes good, then my cake is good.


----------



## TylerD

Spider man 3 looks like the best movie on the friggin planet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ANd thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## MindySue

tyler, saw those dole drinks and was tempted but theyre damn expensive lol..so not today. maybe another day


----------



## Geek

Transformers! July 4th


----------



## MindySue

haha nerd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Awwe Ill send you some money in the mail you can purchase one haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes they are expensive I gues cuz they are healthy.

LMAO And Tony haha yes I look foreward to that as well lol YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley

Ugh! My boyfriend already bought tickets to see Spiderman 3.


----------



## Geek

LOL, how did ya guess?


----------



## MindySue

haha it's not that im poor i can afford it it just kills me to spend that much on it..well my dad would really and he's cheap haha

today my fingernail got cought on something and ripped off. it hurts soo badd..ughhh..i wish it would grow back in like two seconds. lol its like half gone and looks and feels gross. blah!

lol. lucky i guess. it's cool i love nerds. theyre quite attractive my bf is a huge nerd and it's "sexy" LOL. always been my type.

something interesting: ive never seen any of the spiderman movies and ive never wanted to but when i saw the previews for this one i was like hmm i kinda want to watch spiderman now...so if i ever get the chance i will. i dont wanna start with the 3rd though thats silly


----------



## TylerD

Haha good man, My friend is a manager at galaxy so he is having a screener for it on Thursday at midnight so im going then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus its his bday damn What am i gonna get him.......

Lol well thats ok, I Spend my money on pointless crap to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But its so fun. Once I move out wont be able to do that anymore thast why Im doing it so much now haha i move out in Sept WHOOOOOOOOOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

spiderman doll?


----------



## MindySue

haha tony good sugguestion

yeah im used to spending my money on makeup and clothes and other random crap but when i go to college next year im not gonna have a job and no money and its gonna SUCK!! AHH!!


----------



## Ashley

haha in high school, I had a shirt that said "I :heart: nerds". You should get one! But guys always feel inclined to say, "Hey! I'm a nerd!" when they see that.


----------



## MindySue

i had one but it said dorks..and then i gave it away cause i got sick of wearing t shirts and i havent worn a plain looking t shirt in years ha


----------



## TylerD

Haha I Actually have one, its more of a pillow tho.... I sleep on it sometimes haha. So im covered in that area :|


----------



## MindySue

:rotfl: hhaha..ahh..tyler thats very interesting.

anyways guys im going to bed i got school in the morning..i was on MUT really late last night like till 3 am and I had to get up at 7 and I was one grouchy person at school cause I was so freakin tired, and now im doing it again it's 1 and im still up..boo..I shoulda been in bed hours ago to make up for last night.

im kinda dissapointed in myself though didn't post too much today like i ususally do! bad mindy!

night guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Ok nighty night have a good sleep i think im gonna hit the sac here too Im tired and work tomorow not till 1haha but still need my beauty rest.


----------



## _natty

hello, how is everyone?

i went to a wedding on the weekend, probably the most beautiful ive ever been to! it was a medieval theme &amp; the bride was dressed in a long gold velvety dress, it was on the river &amp; the sun was sunshine.. gorgeous! :heart:

i should get off the internet i have soooo much homework!


----------



## tadzio79

Hello!!!

I've been MIA for a few days, hehe! Went to a Rufus Wainwright concert in Solana Beach (San Diego) on Saturday night, and it was amazing!!!

then I had to recuperate, I was standing in line for like 5 hours before the show and was standing in front of the stage area so my body had a hard time, lol!

anyhoos, there's another rufus concert tonight at el rey theatre!!! woohoo!

I'll be standing in line again, but it's all good.

I'm drowning in rufus love at the moment. :rockwoot:


----------



## MindySue

hope you have fun again..i know someone who is obsessed with him too


----------



## TylerD

Well I was gonna ask you why does your current mood say lonely, but apparently your off line so I guess in other words im talking to myself here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I like how wayy back in the day [okay months ago] My thread totally had more posts then your and but now mine is at 65 and your at like 309. haha.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im always talkin to myself in this thread

like now....

i think ill will do a privat thread and ill be the only one who writing

jk


----------



## MindySue

and now you're offline! i had to go to my rehearsal for my fashion show or i woulda normally been on..im lonely cause my bf lives in canada and it gets reallllllll saddening sometimes..only 4 more months to go till i can be with him everyday. we just saw eachother in feb and it's been going by SO SO SO slow and torturous.

i woulda said we should meet or something since im moving to canada but LOL it's like 20 hours away..and it's only 12 from here to where im going. silly canada

hey how are you today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

now im here everyones offline..haha


----------



## Aprill

i'm online han  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I had major computer withdrawl for the past day and a half. My computer was in the repair shop and I just got it back tonight. Now I am busy downloading Internet Explorer 7 etc etc.


----------



## iyoung

Hi all!!!


----------



## TylerD

Awe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well Soon you will see him and wont be lonely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im a guy that doesnt care about being lonely hahaha, some do and some dont. I hate enuff friends but If I dont have anyone for a few months haha I just read lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I do like to go out.... Ive never been in the position of not beeing around anyone for longer then a week. Maybe ill give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hey i totally understand wanting to be alone. thats what i like to do best, i ususally reject plans cause id rather stay home alone and go online/cuddle with my cats. but ya know, after almost 7 years of liking the same dude when you're only 17, (soon 18) you kinda wanna be around him once in a while..LOL. it was easy the first few years but the last few years have been really horrible..we went a long long long time without meeting. in feb was our first meet. when i was in middle school i had a lot of bfs so we werent exclusive but like 3 years ago i decided i wanted just him and it's been great even since except the distance. it was also a lot easier before we met because i wasnt used to his company in person anyways, and now i find myself missing it soo bad and the way he smells/talks/smiles etc etc. ive wrote a book now.

i definately am a loner even though i feel lonely..lol. if that makes sense. ive always been an independent person, but when you love someone you want to be around them a lot..although ocassionally i want my alone time (not sure id want it in real though!)

in other news, i have a heart monitor on right now to record my palpatations and see why i get irregular heart beats. ACK!


----------



## dcole710

okay i'm trying to make it to 800 without doing a bunch of random posts and threads, but by golly it's harder than I thought!!!! This last stretch is killing me!

My SO moved to vegas last friday and it is really starting to sink in and I miss him and I bet he's having nothing but fun, viva las vegas, bah humbug!

How's everyone else's day?


----------



## MindySue

congrats i see you made it to 800 and sorry about your SO, that sucks.


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great day everyone


----------



## tadzio79

Hope everyone's having a great week!

I took me a while to come back, had a blast on tuesday night and had to recuperate, lol!

then I tried to get on yesterday during site maintenance (doh!) and I couldn't log off and couldn't access any of the threads. but it's working now, yay!


----------



## michal_cohen

im alone here hhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

i just hate everyone today

and dont want to talk about it

i just had 2 bad days

my bosses was bad to me

a guy flirt with me alto he got a gf

some guy wanted to buy me ice cream and said that i need to go out with him cus he got money

and more.....

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but im fine now im at my friend house


----------



## MindySue

sorry to hear that, cheer up!


----------



## Ashley

Sorry to hear that dcole..but more reasons to go to Vegas!

Hope you feel better michal!

Hey Mindy, did your post count drop? I swear I had over a thousand. Now I'm back to 930!

EDIT: Nevermind! Tony made a thread about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks you are sweet

im feeling better


----------



## MindySue

good!

i had no idea about the drop but i dont think i dropped any


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks for the talk

you helped me a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

did i really? im glad!

gotta head off to work now ttfn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im bored im at norad house and she dont want to go out

who want to hang with me?

im so deppresd dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## magosienne

maybe you could organize a nice day/evening, with lots of movies, and those things that help you gain some weight lol (sweets, icecreams, marshmallows)?


----------



## TylerD

Why arr you depressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im home alone but im not depressed haha, its not the end of the world just read a book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats what I do I like to read sometimes.... Tonight im going to spiderman 3 though which i am looking foreward to yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

its a great movie i watched him like 3 month ago withourt subs

cus im so smart

i cant read anymore

i used to read some much

but i do have a comics collection all in english

just some superman x man spiderman and blade

well never mind

im goin to a walk with nora

there this guy who calld her and said that he loves her but she in love with someone ells ansd all day she hear deppresing song

i just want to cry


----------



## TylerD

Awwe sorry your having an off day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you feel better soon, Ill be off and on.. I have a friend over so I cant stay on the comp all day lol its kind of rude.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes it is

im at my friend house and im here

but she is on the pone and shetalks arabic so i dont understend her anyway

and she cant read this

lalalalala

i just return from the walk

i just figured out that im like 200$ - at the bank

ha i dont care

i dont know if i ll go to the trip next month

she still on the pone but she want the comp

im going to take off my mu and to sleep

i cant stand thos sad songs

i just hearing a song that sound like this:

its hurt so much to see you go

maybe i was a lil drunk cus i wasdepand on you

why did you left me you should tought about it

what is that crap


----------



## TylerD

I hate depressing songs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats why I listen to Rock haha, Something like Bon Jovi but not his slow love songs, or Michael Jackson lol I hate depressing songs.


----------



## MindySue

i love depressing songs when im sad hheehe.

but i love rock way more..songs that make me happy and are 'hard'


----------



## michal_cohen

and its in hebrew with arabic music

and they all like the world is bad i want to die

well the world is bad but i sure wanna live hahaahah

i hate them

i love songs just in english

i love sad songs when im happy cus they make me lugh

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

i prefer rock songs, of course if it's heavy metal it's even better. though there is also sad hard rock songs. try to hear Forever love from X-Japan, it's heartbreaking, even if you don't understand japanese.


----------



## michal_cohen

WOW

at first they carse etch other and than start fighting and trow shoes at etch other

my shoes

and than they ask me why i look tired all the time

i really get into depretion

but than its over

and now everything make me lugh

i guss some ppl ;ove that way


----------



## Jesskaa

man, Tyler is lucky.

I wanted to see spiderman 3


----------



## MindySue

why dont you go home michal?


----------



## Jesskaa

^^ wondering the same.


----------



## MindySue

i cant stay at a friends for even a night or i get home sick and want my own room


----------



## Jesskaa

I can be at a friends house for a nigh and do okay.

I can stay with family for a bit and do okay.

But i always miss my own house.


----------



## TylerD

Its not that good you didnt miss much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really it was quite boring, there was 2 good action fights.... But there was way to emotional crap in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn I was dissapointed.


----------



## Jesskaa

aww reallly?? that sucks!!


----------



## TylerD

Ya agreed it does suck haha but its ok lets not pannic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tonight im going to a party so thats good news.


----------



## dcole710

oh no i was really looking forward to it. I was afraid it was going to be a let down. I think i have to go see it anyway, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TylerD

Haha no problem number 4 will be good tho it has venom again plus lizzard and Carnage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its suppose to be 18a so we can trust it will be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />D


----------



## magosienne

my brother said it was good, but i don't really care, i didn't want to see it anyway. hehe, i'm waiting for pirates 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## TylerD

Everyone is waiting for pirates and shrek 3 haha I hated both those movies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah.


----------



## usersassychick0

What??!??! Pirates is the most amazing movie ever! haha what happend to your taste??? ..............I am really disspointed in you tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that was the just the ultimate deal breaker right there, hahah


----------



## magosienne

i love pirates since i'm a kid, so i don't care if it's disney, as long as there's pirates and treasures involved, i'm watching it. and come on, Jack Sparrow is a funny character.


----------



## MindySue

i only saw the first one (potc) and it was good however i never saw the second one and i didnt want to either. nor the third do i want to.


----------



## Jesskaa

I love potc! I think I saw the second like 4 times at the movies.

But I ADORE spiderman!


----------



## Shelley

Today I plan on cleaning my bedroom, but so far I only made my bed, lol. I better get cracking at it. A good day to do it, cloudy and raining.


----------



## Jesskaa

I havent done anything and the days almost over!


----------



## Sirvinya

I saw Spiderman 3 last night and it was absolutely awsome!

And today I bought the tickets for Pirates 3.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone! hope everyone's enjoying an awesome weekend!

my hubby and I were invited to his boss's house to watch the oscar de la hoya fight last nite. It wasn't anything spectacular, and I was so disappointed that there wasn't any blood! LMAO!!!

I mean, after 12 rounds, you expect them to get bloody and stuff. nope, nothing of the sort. oscar looked tired since round 2 and the other guy didn't even break that much sweat through the whole thing. At the end both were emphasizing how the viewers got their money's worth. whatever! :bringiton: :eusa_naughty:

none of them was eloquent in terms of speech. The only funny part was how the other guy's manager told him to "whoop his ass (de la hoya)" during the break, lol! and he commented afterwards 'I told him to whoop his ass, and that's what he did, he whooped his ass." that was about the funniest highlight. Muhahaha!!! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

Did you happen to get an extra ticket?!

just kidding, lol.


----------



## MindySue

:moa:


----------



## magosienne

:sheep:


----------



## TylerD

You liked it?? wow.....

I think the people that didnt follow spiderman like super close liked it, but the people that did didnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasa a nerd when I was young hahaha and followed the comic book and the movie just wasnt like it at all, Plus they put it to much emotional MJ and Peter Parker love stuff.... Thats good to have but they way over did it.


----------



## Jesskaa

well... i'm still dying to see spiderman.

I don't think when i was growing up the comic books were 'in'. haha.

So, I've never seen them.

BUT I STILL LOVEEEEEEE SPIDERMAN.

i do not know why, haha.


----------



## TylerD

Ya it still is good to see...

I think there is over 2000 spiderman comics and yes I ment 2 thousand haha there is sooooo many different sagas and what not. I believe the first one was released in 1962 but I could be wrong.


----------



## MindySue

i love love. ahaa. i love romantic movies so i'd probably like it.


----------



## TylerD

If your into that stuff you prob would haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was thinking a bout making a new magic video, but damn im so lazy and the thought of going upstairs to get a deck blah makes me sick.... Screw it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hhaa. im feeling lazy too..


----------



## TylerD

Yes Those are good times arent they hahaha. I should probably go to the gym though later On Need to do something with myself lol.... Dont wanna just sit in the house but the sad thing is Yes I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

LOL "Dont wanna just sit in the house but the sad thing is Yes I do " that made me laughhh

i feel the same


----------



## TylerD

Haha well Im glad lol but i have to go do something productive now and eat Pudding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Take care,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I shall return later tonight quite possibly not many ppl are on right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Im lazy too.

I just tried to clean my room

and i ended up shoving everything back haha.


----------



## TylerD

Hahahah thats my way of cleaning to


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, my moms gunna be mad.

but i personally would rather just sit here.


----------



## MindySue

have fun being lame and actually doing something, tyler!

im gonna just lay here in my bed and do nothing


----------



## Jesskaa

i'm going to fastly tidy up my room, and i mean fast.

whatever is not done in 10 mins

is staying were it is! lol.


----------



## MindySue

you clean it a lot !


----------



## tadzio79

which reminds me, I haven't cleaned my room in a while...

nah, I'll leave it alone till tomorrow, lmao!!! Sunday is for chillin'.


----------



## nshoren

lol!


----------



## TylerD

Im bored holy hell.... Nobody on msn and my friends are all at work Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!!!! I feel like complete crap today as well, dont even have any makeup on haha thats right just plain.... Maybe ill go for a jog later, although there is some sick maniacs that come out at night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

LOL i always want to do this but I fear it because of all the horror stories I hear about girls that 'go out for a run' and end up dead in a river..and I can never find anybody to go with me


----------



## TylerD

Hah ya exactly, i guess im not a girl so maybe I have less chance but then again If a bunch of guys in a car see a guy jogging they might get out and start trouble.... Thats why you carry Mace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ANd soak them and kill em muahahahha.. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dont do that, lets just play it safe and stay in and watch the Simpsons.


----------



## tadzio79

I used to exercise at night too, but I got too pumped afterwards to fall asleep at night.


----------



## MindySue

LOL! you're funny.

i'll be playing it safe oliceman:

dang, i've always wanted to use that smiley and now i can although it doesnt fit this situation all that well

im going to try to use a smiley for each post from now on..in this thread anyways.


----------



## TylerD

Ya exactly i hate that to, But sometimes it tires you out so you can sleep lol i guess just depends what mood your in.

Hahah well good luck with that, ill be like your little score keeper to see when you miss one.... Lets see how determined you are on this


----------



## MindySue

ill probably forget eventually:doh:


----------



## TylerD

Thats ok we all forget to do things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forget to do things as well....... yes I do... and im perfect.


----------



## MindySue

:add_wegbrech:

(so dramatic)

:idea: i could get quite the post count by the time i used every single smiley on here


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha ya no kidding, that reminds me my friends always complain cuz I use a smiley in every text on my cell phone lol such a force of habbit.... eventually its going to be like second nature... I dont know all the smileys here cuz i always just go to quick reply so much faster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

yeah it takes forever to find the appropriate smiley.

some of these are rather violent...

bang: :keule: :nzd: :idiot: :stupidme


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha ya thats so much effort, I just rather put one of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im so used to msn smileys cuz im, always on so I always put things like   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :|  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And none of them ever show up haha.


----------



## MindySue

well a ton of these are soo cute i need excuses to post them maybe i should just post them anyways and be really random

:mar: duno whats up with this one hehe


----------



## TylerD

Haha yes do it there is nothing wrong with being random... Im the guy who comes into a convo about organic foods and talks about socks... Being random is hip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lol

ugh. i hate to go but im dead tired and got school tomarrow.

nighty night :9:

leaving you with this guy - ldlad:


----------



## TylerD

Awe haha well alrighty thanks Ill charrish him haha, Night night have fun at school tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should takke off as well.. Have a good sleep.


----------



## magosienne

hey guys, what's up?

after the elections some people got mad, burnt some cars and cops had to intervene.


----------



## michal_cohen

im here alone again


----------



## MindySue

crazy!:SHOCKED:


----------



## magosienne

haha someone loves smilies ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :moa:


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!

yikes, that's scary! hope you're somewhere safe away from that craziness!

There was a protest thingy here in LA regarding immigration, and the cops went nuts and beat people and stuff (including the media people). I'm hoping the cops are sentenced what they deserve for what they did. otherwise I'd be afraid a riot might break out in the future.

The thought of the LA riots back in the 90s... ::shudder::

Hello Michal! I'm sorry I missed you. It feels like I haven't talked to you in a long time!

Hope you're having a great day!!!

It's bloody hot here today! I'm sitting in my room panting like a dog.. lmao!!!


----------



## magosienne

yeah, don't worry, i didn't go out and i live in the close suburd, and the events took place in the center of Paris.

they threw rocks at cops and a journalist got hit on the head. the images we saw on tv just saw a face with a good amount of blood and cops giving him first aid. awful. then we heard those same people complain because the cops answered with tear gas :sleepyhead:.

those are the people who voted for the other candidate...and fear the "military oppression" as they say because well, the new president will make them respect the law, hey, since when did it became normal to break it anyway?


----------



## TylerD

Gentleman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm in chorus class.. and we ahve concerts soon

and like I'm not even tall enough to be on the risers [they're step things.. long steps looks like http://www.casaparaninos.com/uploadf...improvised.JPG only much better] well i'm standing on the floor with all other short kids and the lines of students go tall in the middle.. and the further out you go, the shorter the children are.

WELL, I'M THE LAST PERSON.


----------



## tadzio79

I'm glad you're safe, mag!

haha, tyler, that was hella random! lmao!!!

Oooh Jess, what will your choir be performing? I was in the university choir for a few quarters and it was a lot of fun! One time they had the Kronos Quartet do one of their pieces and we were singing for them, that was so awesome!!!

I'm a dork, haha!


----------



## Jesskaa

Cool cool.

Were singing.. "Lean on me"

"100 hundred years"

"In my daughter eyes" were going have have like photo's of the girls in my chorus class and there moms going in a little slideshow while we sing this song.

The guys are singing something thats like "grumble to much" or something.

Were singing "sixites with a twist" which as 'its my party and I'll cry if i want"

and born to be wild.

We have a few others.

but were singing for the 6th grades then the 7th and 8th graders

and then to our parents to its all crazy haha.


----------



## tadzio79

sounds like it'd be a lot of fun Jess!

any chance you'll get the performances recorded? I would love to watch it, hehe!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Might be a slight chance, I could ask my mom to video record it a little.


----------



## MindySue

:yaya: im back

and everyone leaves.. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

I'm still here! how are you today?


----------



## MindySue

im ok! been better still feel kinda crappy:ill:


----------



## TylerD

Whats up G units lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

haha..oh darn i missed you

poo

now i have no one to talk to

:frown:


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry mindy, hope you feel better tomorrow!

where are Michal and Nurinia? I miss you guys!!!


----------



## magosienne

hi guys !

mmm, my mom has made some lasagna, yum !!! can't wait to eat !


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m eating breakfest

trix and milk

and then some toast! AND THEN CRANBERRY JUICE.


----------



## michal_cohen

IM STIIL AT NORAS'

i missed home (can you belive it)

well tomarrow ill return home and friday ill come here and sturday me and nora will go to my grandma


----------



## magosienne

hi Michal ! well that's great you're visiting your friend and your grandma.


----------



## michal_cohen

im was at my friend all week

its time for me to return home

my dad callad and said that he missing me ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

all week i saw romantic movies and cried

if you are alone do not watch romantic movies cus you will feel even more lonely

this thread does have ghost in him you said this before


----------



## MindySue

i thought he said not to come home?


----------



## michal_cohen

i post this before i post on jess thread

i dont know what will happen ill not give up on my friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

ooh sorry yeah thats a tough situation and an unfair one

my signature is dedicated to all the talk tyler has been doing about spider man!


----------



## michal_cohen

haahah

i saw spiderman 3 and it was awsome

there so many good movies lately and i donrt have anyone to go out with :s





im so bored

no one is here to talk with me?


----------



## TylerD

Just wanted to pop by for a sec, Gotta go to work soon Just wanted to say Howdy Hooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I could stay longer and talk with you Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I have to go in like 2 minutes or i will be late haha, Just wanted to come here for as ec.


----------



## michal_cohen

i need to go to work soon as well

im starting a new job tomarrow

and i need to do two shifts

have a great day

hope you are feelin better

no pro

life is like that

work is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im goin to sleep

have a great day


----------



## Ashley

I just took a look at Tyler's profile. Doesn't he look a bit like Eddie Brock Jr. in Spiderman 3?


----------



## MindySue

if only i knew who that was

i just got back from work

so ha ha tyler


----------



## michal_cohen

everyone think that tyler look like someone elles

but there only one tyler

but to say that tyler look like toper grace blha this man is ugly

i couldnt stand him in the 70s show


----------



## MindySue

haha i like him


----------



## michal_cohen

really?

i like this guy

here when you can see him

TELEVISION

Days of Our Lives Eric Roman Brady (1997-2000)

Dark Angel Alec/X5-494 (2001-02)

Dawson's Creek C.J. (2002-03)

Smallville Jason Teague (2004-05)

Supernatural Dean Winchester (2005-)

FILMOGRAPHY AS ACTOR

Devour (31-May-2005)

Blonde (13-May-2001)

his name is jensen ackles






















this from 99:


----------



## Ashley

Maybe just a little?

http://ekle.us/media/Spiderman3/EddieBrock.png

http://blogs.allocine.fr/blogsdatas/...rman3set10.jpg


----------



## magosienne

lol Jensen is cute in Supernatural (i loved him in Dark Angel too).


----------



## MindySue

its probably just the hair

and yeah he's cute michal i know who he is


----------



## michal_cohen

maybe the hair but just in this pic

cus i saw a lot pic of tyler and he always look diffrent

yea i just wrote it too

well i didnt knew his name until now

i saw the super natrual show at nora's we got a diffrent cable and the episode were so stupid and i tought maybe just girl look at this show cus he there

who care about the show :moa:


----------



## magosienne

lol. the tv show in itself is just classic (classic story, classic way of shooting the scenes) but it's still interesting. it's well made. and yeah Jared (Padalecki) and Jensen are so cute it's at least a good reason to watch the show. not mentioning the good music and some cute quotes/jokes.

some stories are better than others, which episode did you watch ?


----------



## michal_cohen

i watched two

one is with this bigfoot in the woods and one is with the mother who drowend her kids in the living room

i cant believe that i remember cus i just stared at jensen all the time

lol


----------



## magosienne

lol those are the first two episodes :rotfl: and not the best IMO. after it becomes interesting. there's this episode called "hellhouse" which is a parody of ghost hunters, it's really funny to watch (hmm, and in one scene Jared is only wearing a towel...yum ! ).


----------



## michal_cohen

he is a cutey but i dont like his body too much






here is the episod you talked about:


----------



## magosienne

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

like this one ?


----------



## michal_cohen

this guy is not my taste at all his body is too big and i dont like his face so much

what you think about:

he got a pretty face but i dont like his boddy eiter he and jessen act toghter in days of our lives:

















and if we talkin about towels:






he got great face legs and shoulders but i dont like the rest


----------



## magosienne

not my style either (Jensen or Jared), but still pleasant to look at.


----------



## michal_cohen

yup i like their face

what is your type

what is your style?


----------



## magosienne

i dunno, i like asian men for sure. brown hair, blue/green eyes. tall (at least taller than me lol). with muscles yeah, but maybe not that much.


----------



## michal_cohen

i like man with skin tone like mine

great equal lips cute nose cute ears (tiney ears)

great neck shoulder and back

i dont like muscles

i like nice nipples and belly button

blackbrown hair

blackbrowngreen eyes

HEY

he might be short but he is a good lookin:

mark dacascos






i love him in the crow


----------



## magosienne

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love Mark Dacascos, especially in Crying Freeman


----------



## michal_cohen

i looked for you

here a guy i tought you may like

he his single and funny

he wrote some things next to his pic






_Thank God Iâ€™m half whiteâ€¦otherwise I would never get laid.â€_






_I swearâ€¦Iâ€™m not gayâ€¦Iâ€™m just very very pretty.â€_


----------



## magosienne

kyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa he's so pretty !!! :inlove3::inlove3::inlove3::inlove3::inlove3::inlo ve3::worship:


----------



## michal_cohen

i have this movie on dvd i like the american SAMURAI he is bad there

and bad is sexy

NOW you need to find me someone

lol


----------



## magosienne

well, i love this man, he's cute :











but he's married with Lexa Doig.


----------



## Ashley

Who is that guy that's half white?

LOL i loved Magosienne's reaction!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

sorry too old for me

i just wrote Asian man and he popped up


----------



## Ashley

lol. he's pretty good looking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should do searches for "asian man" more often.


----------



## michal_cohen

haahahahahah


----------



## magosienne

lol ! :rotfl:


----------



## michal_cohen

i found some funny avatars:


----------



## magosienne

cute pics :


----------



## michal_cohen

i love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i never so thos before


----------



## magosienne

the last one is from Chobits, a cute manga from Clamp (agroup of female mangaka). those girls are really talented, i have some posters and mangas from them.


----------



## michal_cohen

very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i found some too:

im a romantic person :







































































/parakiss.JPG

i love that one:


----------



## MindySue

a lot has gone on in here!


----------



## michal_cohen

what you mean?


----------



## MindySue

i mean theres tons of pictures and conversation going on that i missed in only a day


----------



## michal_cohen

blame me for that ;P

this couple look so in love:


----------



## MindySue

my bf just called me i love hearing his voice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

although i dont get to that often he lives in canada

but so will i in a few months

yay


----------



## michal_cohen

wowowowooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

im happy for you

yea its great to hear your lover voice when he tell you that he love you

its so wierd that im alone but postin all thos pic' i dont even know why im doin it

by the way i found a pic of a guy that look like the one from the mall

do you want to see?


----------



## MindySue

yes! of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

its a guy kissing but he look the same like he does they got the same profile, head,hair&amp; body

just the guy from the mall got a a whiter skin tone


----------



## MindySue

well then he looks cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

yes he does

i stareda new job today it was a tamp

it was close to the mall and my new boss annoyed me so much that i just cried i walked into the mall crien and search for my dad (cus he just finished work and i want t drive with him home)

and i was near to the place this guy work

he wear a grey shirt with no sleeves and look so adorable

but he didnt see me i felt like he lookin at my way but nothing more :s

than he went to smoke and a girl set next to him (i think she a waitress too and she stair at me )

i thought ill feel better if ill see him but i didnt

too bad


----------



## MindySue

aw. you are so sad lately cheer up!!


----------



## michal_cohen

its hard when i have all this pro at home

my family dont wantme to speak with my friend cus she arabic

my boss dont call me to come to work everyday

and im alone

half year with out someone to hug

well i did had 2 bf at this time one for 8 days and one for 4 days

but it wasnt love

sometimes guys do flirt with me but they not my type

i want someone that ill find intrsting and attrective


----------



## MindySue

i know how you feel i have problems at home and it's hard to deal with...

i also know what it's like i've been like 4 years without having someone to hug, even though i loved someone..but i didnt see him till february of this year and then we finally got to be together but we are apart again till august and it's driving me crazy


----------



## michal_cohen

wow four years that's a lot

but when you in love you got this feeling that he live inside you and you feel like you can touch him

i dont want to fantasies on a guy that will never be mine

i want to be in love ........now:frown:

at least before my birthday (in more 5 month)

my anut son have a wedding next month and i wanted to go with someone but i dont have with who

im almost 27 i want to move out

i want to start a new life with a partner


----------



## MindySue

yeah it sucks being alone.! ugh.

youre a great girl though should have guys lining up for you haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

you can send this to your bf:


----------



## MindySue

hah aawwwww i will


----------



## michal_cohen

i just found this its cute:


----------



## MindySue

aww! thats so cute haha

i wonder if ill ever get to 5000 posts


----------



## michal_cohen

i just want one

my spiceal someone :handkuss:

offcours you will if i can barley write in English and i have almost 7000

you can do it easily


----------



## MindySue

i want instant results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## michal_cohen

i want instant bf

so we even than :glasses:


----------



## MindySue

lol

poor michal

thats probably one of the worst feelings..i hate feeling lonely


----------



## michal_cohen

im old lonely and i dont have money at the bank

and im a weak at 5:30 alto i dont have work

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

but im happy cus i found this site and i have wonderful ppl like you to talk with


----------



## MindySue

me too i love MUT it always makes me feel better and i like making people feel better too


----------



## michal_cohen

Im Goin To Sleep Now My Eyes Hurts So Much

well you did made me feel better its always fun to talk with someone

ill think ill go to sleep now its 6 at the morning

ill talk to you later


----------



## MindySue

bye michal sleep well


----------



## michal_cohen

its 7 at the motning

i woked up but im returning to sleep

why is that?

cus i can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chantelle8686

it is now 2.18 om here!!!! on thursday!!, hmmm waiting for the weekend!!!


----------



## TylerD

Haha Michal you so silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a weird day today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A good day.... I feel good right now almost like a monster :|


----------



## michal_cohen

IM GLAD

i hope ITS A GOOD MONSTER like the cookie monster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







ME TOO

im goin to buy my dad a t.v as a present

cus he was nice the last 2 weeks


----------



## TylerD

Haha yes michal its a good monster dont worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

ok so now you are ready to go






ahhahaha


----------



## magosienne

pffff, there's those days where i suck at makeup.... i managed to poke my left eye with my mascara wand and it hurts ! pff, and i have to go in Paris later to register for a job and next i'll meet my best friend who doesn't want to study for her exams :rotfl: (which means starbucks !!! yeehaw ! ).

ok and now i'm gonna feed my cat before she scratches me on the arm or the leg (yes, she can scratch your skin through your jeans, my cat is a psychopath :vogel.


----------



## AngelaGM

I was alone for many years so I know how it feels to be lonely. You are a beautiful woman and you will find someone special=)


----------



## MindySue

tyler you're crazy..a monster. haha


----------



## michal_cohen

love is the best feeling

and the worse


----------



## MindySue

what happened?


----------



## Ashley

My friend Steven calls me Monster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's a pretty crappy nickname. hahaha


----------



## michal_cohen

i worked at the mall yesterday and their was 2 waitress but not the waiter so i guesses that he dont work there anymore

and than that guy came to me and flirt with me so i gave him my no i need a friend maybe ill go with him to a movie or something

later that day i got a call from a friend i met on a dating fourm he from usa and came to israel 5 years ago e said that we gonna meet on the mall

i came to the mall and waited for him but he didnt showed up i came down stairs and than i saw in the restaurant the waiter

and i was kinda happy cus i thought ill never see him again and than i thought maybe he chance his ships because of me because when i near him i cant stop looking at him

i called my ex collect so he will call my bro gf so she will come to meet me and we will eat in that restaurant

i needed a pan i decided to go and ask from him a pan but than i saw that there is a waitress with him and i gaved up

my bro gf refused to meet me

i walked like a million time next to the returent to the 3th floor to see if this guy will showed up and the waiter looked at me and went to smoke like4 times he is very nervous lately

i cant came and talk with him i dont want to be annoyed (alto i already am)

suddenly i saw this guy who flirt with me before (in the afternoon) he bite my hand and said i really like you you know do you want to go for a coffee no i said i waiting for a friend

im jealous he said he hold my hand and said ill never let you go

i felt bad i told him to call me tomarrow and that we will talk

my bro gf calld my bro and he came to pick me up home when i was at home my dad asked what happened and i told him even if ill meet a milion of guys it wont work cus i got someone in my heart

and i told him who he is

he told me i think he too young for you

and he kinda short

i told him you dont choose we you care about you just do

and he said i dont want you to date no one from the mall i work there everyday

i: i bought you t.v yesterday cus i care about you if you care about me you will tell him something about me cus you talk with him all the time

michal he yelled at me i dont want you even to look at him

i work in the mall today too but i guss that if he had a late shift yesterday he wont work there today

the guy that i spouse to meet leave me a massage that he did was there but i dint saw him

i just had wired day

i cant see nora my friend i cant choose the guy (alto we never spoken)

i feel like my family killin me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

why he called you like that?

my uncle call me kukula since i was a lil girl until now


----------



## MindySue

wow your life is crazy! it's hard to follow. im sorry though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

aplsmash, my bf calls me a monster, or a mutant, and smelly, all those nice names lol


----------



## Ashley

lol, he calls me monster because I am mean to him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

well my bf calls me those just because he can haha..

im watching the south park episode with paris hilton and it's soo bad..ha


----------



## michal_cohen

how can i fight on a guy that i even dont know what he think of me ?

i thought to write him a letter that say

hi

this is the young cleaning lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think you are a nice guy

if you want to call sometimes and talk here my no

but if you dont want ignore that letter

or something like that and give it to him with a friend or something

but he saw me alone yesterday while he took like a 4 breaks to smoke he could talk to me

well i dont know anything anymore

im so upset on everything and i just want to cry

ill fight with my dad later and tell him that i really liked this guy

yesterday he told me why dont you return to your ex he got job now

i told him i dont love him anymore i care about this guy and if my happiness important for you you should understand and respect that

i dont care not to wear heals or even if he is 22 i like him


----------



## Shelley

I'm glad my bird is back to normal. He was moulting for a few weeks, grumpy, and nippy. Moulting is pms of the bird world, lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

im glad your bird feel better

wow your birthday is soon


----------



## magosienne

well Michal, screw your dad. maybe you should go directly there and ask him?


----------



## michal_cohen

i worked at the mall today its my last day Sunday I'm returning to the uni

i looked at him and he looked back but it look like something gone

so i decided not to look at him

maybe ill work there again next to him and i don't want to be embarrassed and if ill work there ill try to talk with him or i see how he react to me

but its look like he got a gf he act that way

yesterday i was at the mall alone and he saw me he took a few breaks to smoke and if he really cared i think he could come and talk to me but he didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so i thought to let it go for a while

so i can clear my mind


----------



## MindySue

It's thundering, raining, and lightning out..making this day soooo much better (sarcasm)


----------



## michal_cohen

haaaah

i like to use sarcasm too a specially when im hurt or in pain like now

my jaws killing me

its hurts a few times this month and its getting worse i think i need a surgery

im affriad


----------



## magosienne

i'll be working tomorrow morning, and will have to clean up my room the afternoon because sunday my dad's cousin and her husband will come home. not that i'm not pleased to see them, it's just i would have preferred to go outside that day.

arg, i'm destroying my hair each time i brush it because my ends are dry, whatever i do. i simply need a haircut but i don't want to spend my time searching for a new hairdresser just for some dry ends and two pieces of hair to layer just a bit.

ouch ! did you go to see a doctor?

wise decision.


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm not in schoool.

I had a stomachache and just didn't want to go... reallly badly.


----------



## Origam

Why is it the people who don't know how to make coffee always seem to be the first ones in the office.. and why do they feel obligated to make a pot of coffee? Yuck.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well 2 years ago i broke my jaw and i have 2 palatines in my chin so i need to go only to an expert i know i cant wait forever cuz its hurt like hell

ill go to the doc at Sunday and ask her to send me to an expert

you can use a silicon drop for your hair its help lot

i dont know really

but i dont drink coffee :{

hahaah smiley with a moustache

yea school tech you just the bad stuff

i hope you are feeling better now  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hahaahah thats funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

thanks, i'll check that Michal.

Origam :

you mean the basic coffee machine? well you take the special spoon and basically it's one spoon for two cups of coffee, so you choose how many cups you wanna do and then you put the coffee in the filter and let the machine do the rest.

haha i learned that during my last summer job (last summer).

never mind, i saw you posted that pic i nthe other thread.

okay now i'm gonna finish my little things for tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## michal_cohen

I'm using a silicon drops for split ends but i put in all over my head and its got a great smell too


----------



## Origam

We've got the premeasure packets of coffee.. you just open them and dump them in the filter, put it in the filter basket, hit the button and poof.. coffee. Not that hard to do, but people still goof it up. Theres a lady here who thinks that it's to strong so she uses half a packet and it looks like iced tea.. and a guy who thinks it's to weak so he uses a packet and a half.. might as well chew it because it's like mud.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hello just dropping by but i've got to go get ready for work anyways and leave at 4


----------



## magosienne

:add_wegbrech::vogel:

haha, we didn't have those premeasure packets, just plain old packets. lol at least with my method, everyone could drink my coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :rotfl:

are you feeling better? or do you have some medicine in your pockets (lol, doesn't sound like meds addict at all :eusa_whistle: :eusa_whistle:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## MindySue

lol i dont think the medicine will help me right away the pain come sand goes and ihave no idea when it will come back

i guess i feel better ATM in a physical sense but otherwise i feel horible, my dad and mom are fighting downstairs, (as always) and my dad has complained a dozen times today already about how he had to go to the hospital, and is being negative and saying i shouldnt have gone, being really horrible basically, and then he wonders why i didnt wake him up but instead called my mom..


----------



## magosienne

pfff, like you were born to make his life miserable :vogel:

never mind them, you know better and you have other things to do than listen to those stupid comments.

at least my parents know better, like the time my bro went skiing, and got himself injured trying to save a few of his classmates (they were beginners and the teachers forced them to go on the hardest slope). he had to leave his job, go to the hospital and my parents waited with him for hours in the ER and paid for the teachers' mistakes:sleepyhead:. they didn't even sue him.


----------



## Ashley

Mago, what does the sign at the bottom of your signature say?


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone, happy Friday!!!

Mindy, I hope you feel better soon!

yikes mag, I would have sued the teacher!

I just got a part time gig on tuesdays and thursdays, basically running errands and picking up the kids from school for this one lady. I started this week, and things went well.

then I log onto MUT and a wonderful surprise - I was nominated for MOTM! woohoo!!! kaville is such a sweetheart!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!! ::huggies::


----------



## magosienne

ah yes, it's a bit too small so you can't read it, but it's really funny : "don't drink and fly".


----------



## Ashley

lol! Cute. Reminds me of this kind of Christmas decoration:

http://www.offbeatenough.com/wp-cont...decoration.jpg


----------



## magosienne

that's awesome !

yes, we should have, and my brother wasn't the most injured, he told me each day (on one week !) there were a few injured, and one broke his two wrists and had to go back to the hospital because the guys at the ER did a very bad job :sleepyhead:

basically all the teachers did the whole day was drinking and smoking at the bar near the slope while my bro and some of his friends were "playing" rescuers.

when my bro came back to school and went to see the teacher to say he couldn't go in his sports class for a while, the teacher accused him of faking up the whole thing (haha, yes, he hid his injure for 2 days and a half just because he didn't want to see his teacher arrested). my bro wanted to kill him so badly.


----------



## Ashley

Congrats on getting nominated, Tadzio!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79

thanks mag and aplsmash! I didn't even expect to be nominated, so I was so happy and excited! hehehe!!!

wow, I can't believe that teacher... I'm glad he got arrested!


----------



## MindySue

yay for being nominated, good job


----------



## michal_cohen

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i missed talkin with you

im close to 7000 posts

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TylerD

Whats up Thuggeroonies.... I aint staying long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> JUst wanted to see what my homey G's were up to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yup im down.


----------



## michal_cohen

you never staid too much

we already used to it

whats new with you

i bought a dig cam today i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee her

she cost 200$

im still learning about her

i can take photos in the dark and make videos and everything


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohhh reallly, Michal?

Are you gunna upload some new ones?!


----------



## michal_cohen

my dad took a pic of me and its doesnt look like me hahahaha

when i realise how to use it ill invite my bro gf and we take a few pic' and wewill do some fotds


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats cool i look forword too it.

I'm about to go record the last part of my video I'll be posting shortly...

when i feel like getting up, haha,.


----------



## michal_cohen

i like your videos you are so talented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww, thank you.


----------



## michal_cohen

you dont need to thank me you should i know im so great and talented that way i want to Sher it

hahahahahah


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

I just finshed the end.

now imma gunna edit it alll up.

then post a thread.

BUT FIRST ICE CREAM.


----------



## michal_cohen

awwe ice cream

i love ice cream

i can eat ice cream all day

and milkshakes


----------



## Jesskaa

mmmmm,.... me too.


----------



## michal_cohen

yumi:







ill think ill return to sleep soon so i wont go to the kitchen to eat

its 5 at the morning ahahahah


----------



## Jesskaa

alrightyy/


----------



## michal_cohen

i need more 10 posts

yea

here some milkshaks:

one for you and one for me ;p











dont forget to give me the link


----------



## MindySue

cant wait to see pics you take michal

theres a mouse in the garage and my kitty is trying to play with it..oh no

i had to bring him in


----------



## Shelley

I love milkshakes, especially chocolate ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

good idea

i love t see cats plaing

me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i dont like vanilla at all i dont know why

when i was with my ex we used to fight on which ice cream we will buy cus he was a vanilla fanatic and i love chocolate

now when i date someone ill ask him what he prefer vanilla or chocolate

and if he said vanilla he doesnt the one for me

hahahahah

jk


----------



## Jesskaa

I like choc. with marshmellow anddddd then sprinkles allll in it.


----------



## MindySue

i dont have a sweet tooth thank god

but i love things like buttered popcorn and salty stuff.

i think i have a 'cheese' tooth LOL because anything cheesy i crave it and will choose it over all else (maybe thats why i have kidney stones..too much animal product causes them but i could never give up my cheese or milk)


----------



## michal_cohen

we dont have things like that on here

just bored stuff

i like marshmellos too

here some from israel:
















i love peanut butter

and Cheetos

but lately i gave up on all the salts because my skin


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh lala.

video posted.


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin to serch for it

yea i got 7000 posts


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay! nice michal.


----------



## MindySue

aw those marshmallows look so cute i wish they looked that cute here


----------



## michal_cohen

pm me your address and ill send you some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just saw it

it was great

im goin to sleep now see you all later


----------



## MindySue

just reminds me of that horrible song..my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...and theyre like..

ok ill shut up.


----------



## michal_cohen

yea

i hate that song

its stupid


----------



## MindySue

No way!! you'll send me marshmallows! i love you! hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that makes me happy

i think it'd be soo neat to have something that came from israel

i wanna see more pics of stuff from israel!


----------



## tadzio79

hehe, thanks michal!!! now, if only I can get some people to vote for me... Muhahaha!!! :eusa_whistle:

wow 7000 posts?! that's awesome! I barely got myself into elite finally!

congrats on getting a new digital camera, I'd like to see some pics! :laughing:


----------



## MindySue

elite! it's soo pretty *wahhh*

anyone else now just noticing there is no longer a 'status' on what you're doing? like surfing mut sleeping working etc etc.

im going to go play sims!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im gunna play the sims 2... also.


----------



## michal_cohen

love you too ;p

ill send you more stuff from isreal too


----------



## MindySue

sweet! i wonder what makeup products look like there, show me pics of makeup you wear (if you wear any) i'd like to see!


----------



## michal_cohen

i will take pic soon of some israeline brand

i took some pic of my self with no mu but i look so wired ahhaahahh


----------



## MindySue

you look good from the tiny avatar i can see! yay how exciting


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woked up i didnt even did my hair and i didnt wash my face

dont tell anyone

ok so ill take some mu pic now

just a sec


----------



## MindySue

aha ok i wont :eusa_whistle:

okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

jade:

my mu bag (i put inside just es)







jade es &amp; gloss gloss:





ill post more in a sec


----------



## MindySue

i cant see them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know why this one is so big

what do you see?


----------



## MindySue

nvm i can see them now

theyre huge though maybe you should resize them

im exhausted i gotta get to bed, good night michal have fun taking pics cant wait to see more tomarrow


----------



## michal_cohen

here a scary pic :






i still learning here my foundetion










i have one more just a sec

here careline palette






here my avatar big






ahahah scary

i dont know why the pic disappear

scary pic:


----------



## MindySue

michal you remind me of alanis morisette in that last picture.

thats a cute foundation too bad i cant see the other pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

some ppl tell me that i look like alisa milano

ill try to take more pic tomarrow

i took so many today

i have some photos in my notepad


----------



## MindySue

i can see that also. either way theyre both beautiful so it's a compliment!

i'll go look at them


----------



## bluebird26

Hi girls,

Nice pictures Michal! Grrrrr I wish I could stay in bed, I gotta go to work for a little bit and then I gotta clean the house, my sister in law and her hubby are visiting today.


----------



## MindySue

this kitten in your notepad looks exactly like my cat when he was a kitten (i miss him being a kitten sooo much)






and here is my cat






































those pics are crappy quality i didnt have a good camera back then


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks

have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

they do look a like

he is so cute

i lovvvvvvvvvvvvvve cats


----------



## magosienne

Michal you look very cute in that pic.

ohh, Mindy your cat is sooo funny.


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks i have more pic at my profile

i love my new cam

i calld her kimmy

hhahahahaha


----------



## magosienne

lol ! Kimy, well, that's a funny name.

my mom made a nice cake for tomorrow. i'm hungry. maybe next time i'll eat before trying products at sephora :sleepyhead:


----------



## michal_cohen

i bought my kimy 2 days ago when i had a break but befor i bought some food and drink

i bought my dad a t.v and a d.v.d

now im broke

but for what we got money

to enjoy it ,right?


----------



## magosienne

lol ! exactly !

hmmm, i'm officially hating you for posting those yummy icecreams pics, Michal ! (lol just kidding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## michal_cohen

:s

when i see ice cream and sweet stuff i think of kissing

hhahahah

and there one guy i will like to kiss and tomarrow if ill bump into him ill give him a letter that say that i think he is intrsting guy and my no but without name

i dont know his name eiter

but i know he like me

and ill write that if he dont want to ill understend and that he can act like he never got this letter and i act like inever wrote it

but if hre will return and ask my name he is intrsting

and ill be happy happy happy

and we will eat a lot of ice creames till the rest of our life

the end

hhaahhahahahahahaha


----------



## MindySue

lol aw


----------



## Jesskaa

Im getting a new the sims game probably. My mom said I only play it on the weekends though or for that hour i have after school.

but, I'm excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

which one!! thats cool

i cant play sims for just an hour it's soo time consuming!

i sugguest pets or seasons


----------



## michal_cohen

hey hey hey i just eat pizza after 2 month

but i dont like pizza

i bought two jeans today wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

i lost so much weight im size 6 now

and all my pants in my closet are 40

its 11 at night and i need to be up at 5 to go to work

can i make it

off cours i can

but i dont want to

:moa:


----------



## magosienne

great !

pff, i'm always more or less daydreaming, lost in my thoughts, and as a consequence i hit the wall frequently. arg, and my skin on my hands is so thin i sort of rubbed it and now i have a few small cuts, like i've spent some time in a blizzard with no handcream :vogel:.

lol when i was learning to walk i also hit the walls in the apartment, and my bone (on my forehead) didn't have time to heal so for years i had this nice "bump" on one side. it only starting decreasing now.


----------



## michal_cohen

:s

thats too bad

i need to go to sleep but i dont want to:eusa_whistle:

i need to get up at 5 and now its 11 :s


----------



## magosienne

you should go or you'll feel like a zombie :rotfl: .


----------



## michal_cohen

after work ill go to my dad work at the mall

im workin there sometimes to and there a boy i like and im goin to give him a letter

ahhahahahaahahh


----------



## Jesskaa

I ended up getting open for business.... I have heard both good and bad about this game... but I reallly like being in control of things.. so, i think i'd like playing it.

But who knows my mom said if my grades go up and she'll get me more.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

Michal, your pics are awesome! I'm so happy the new digicam is working so well for you! and congrats on losing weight! hehehehe!!!

it's been a chill day like usual, slept in super late, and my hubby brought home cherries, yum!


----------



## magosienne

sweet dreams Michal !

lol tadzio,the cherries sound yummy. do you plan on making a pie ?


----------



## tadzio79

hehehe, actually, he just brought home a small bag, and I ate them all! LMAO!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

god its 4 t the morning and my bro staid here so i cant be here until he will go later he his in the bathroom right now

goodnight everybody

and dream about ice cream

hahahahaahah


----------



## TylerD

Awesome pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> michal you look good in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

omg, its so hot in my house.

i feel so sick because of the heat and its like 9:52pm.

myyyyyyyy goshhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## TylerD

I know its so hot in here to, im all sticky yucky :S


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

when we are goin to see more pic of you ha ha ha?

i have an answaer to your pr if you think it will be too crowded to sher 2 bedroom place with two guys you can shar it with two girls


----------



## Jesskaa

me too.

its been hot all day.

i got 2 fans going

and a little light on.

ughhhhhhhhh.


----------



## TylerD

I have a pic of me and that girl u wanted to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUt its on my cell phone and I dont know how to upload them to the internet I Dont even have it on my phone I will start taking pics on the web cam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Haha its ok i think we are all goiong to try it out and see what happens..... I Dont think i would want to share an apartment with two girls haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

here it was wonderful sunny but with wind

i bought two pairs of jeans finally im size 6 again

hahahaahahhahahaah


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't know what your talkin about tyler. but anyways...

danggggggggggggg.

your lucky, as heck.


----------



## michal_cohen

why you want sharean apartmant with your girl?

and a friend you both know?

i put an x on the waiter guy

he is stupid

hahaahahahahahahah

im going today to ask someone out

thats too wired ill do it with a letter

ill go after work to the mall and if ill bumped into him ill give him the note

he also a waiter ahhahaahahahaahahha

but i know he likes me

wish me luck

dam this comp is so slow


----------



## MindySue

hi guys i think im getting a sore throat!! ahhh


----------



## Jesskaa

I like waiters.

well, they bring you food.

so, usally they're pretty sweet.

inless there mean.

otherwise, i dont like them.

Im watching America's next top model.


----------



## TylerD

Jess its between me and Michal ahaha so you wouldnt understand it was what we discussed through pm's wasnt ment for you to read haha but feel free.

Michal GOod luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I dont know whwat you mean about the apartment, but its already set we are on the waiting list I have my 2 roomates So I think we are going to try it like this and just see what happens,....never know till you try right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

i love americas next top model!


----------



## michal_cohen

i bought plip plops





haahahha

well this one is really sweet

if he will agree to be with me ill take pic tomarrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

or after a few days


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh well... then. I'll go on with my own converstation.

......

........

.........

...........

.............

okay, no i wont. I have nothing to discuss.

I hope that one chick wins.

been on a little spending spree lately Michal??


----------



## michal_cohen

its sound so much fun

i was once in a trip from school and i was 7 days in a room with girls from other school

(3 girls)

and we Sher the same room it was fun to hear stories

make sure that at list one of them can make a dissent food

hhahaahhaah

tyler moving to a new place with more two guys that the deal

yup im loving my self lately

i everything i got hahahaahhaah


----------



## MindySue

that one chick? lol who is that


----------



## michal_cohen

ok im goin to get ready for work i need to be out in 15 min and i didnt wash my face yet

and this comp is so slow

i hope my day will be great

i got my note in my pocket

i know me im not goin to do that

but ill try

what you talkin about?


----------



## MindySue

open for business is pretty fun for a while but i get sick of it. i love seasons because of all the neat features with gardens and rain/snow. it also has pretty sweet items. pets is just cool cause you can have kitties!! hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know her name. shes the blonde girl thats left.


----------



## MindySue

oh she wants that 'one chick' to win from americas next top model but i dont know who that is

renee? shes okay. i want natasha to win! i was so mad when they ganged up on natasha in this most recent episode


----------



## michal_cohen

have a good night everyone

im out

ha you talking about american next top model i tought you are talkin about tylers girl

oopsssssssssss


----------



## Jesskaa

YES RENEEEE. YES HER.

oh, i dont like natasha at all.


----------



## michal_cohen

mister d if you still here you can always e-mail pic from your cell to your comp

we all want to see your chicka

bye ppl im late

kisses hugs and whatever

love love love

i need to be pusetive today


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea I want to see tyler's chick too.

haha :]

just kidding.


----------



## MindySue

seeya michal

well lots of people in the americas next top model thread like her so :moa:

renee is a *****

lol

i was so pissed when she beat dionne or whatever and she was mad and didn't hug natasha back, she was just mad that natasha beat her after they tried to get her off. it backfired!


----------



## Jesskaa

mehhh, natasha is alright. I'd be okay if she won.

But i really like Renee for some reason I used to hate her but now i love her.

&amp;&amp; i do not like britney!

Do, you own "open for business"?


----------



## MindySue

britneys long gone, she suckssss

her hair was awful

yes i own all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Well i never reallly watch the show until the marathon came on today.

And its down to Renee,Britney, and Natasha and some other girl.

Have any tips for me on open for business? game is hard for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

oops then i spoiled it haha

it's hard? whats hard about it? hmmm i duno what to say i havent created a business in a long time..i use cheats to make it easier though, do you use cheats?

::Snooty Sims::

thats my fave sims site and those are a bunch of cheats for the game. i always use maxmotives and the money cheat.


----------



## Jesskaa

okay thanks.

yes, i use both those cheats ALOT haha.

there really the only to i know.

Well, I knew britney was leaving i saw commercials.


----------



## MindySue

i am watching a really old episode of SNL and destinys child was on..and they were terrible. haha. singing that survivor song.

'you know im not gonna diss you on the internet, cause my momma tought me better than that' awesome lyrics right there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

do you play while on mut? i always have to leave for hoursss to enjoy myself


----------



## Jesskaa

I loved them, haha. now i find them to reallly annoying.

Well on the weekends, I take breaks i'm on and off mut and the sims.

but after school i have an hour so its like 30mins sims and 30mins mut,myspace, and everything else.


----------



## MindySue

i seriously cant invest less than 3 hours of sims at a time. it takes me like 2 hours to decorate a freakin house, im so slow


----------



## Jesskaa

will, when you live under my after school restrictions.. your only choice is really 30mins inless you wanna give up mut along too. So i divide it.

and on the weekends i usally spend all sunday doing nothing cuz' i did everything i needed on saturday.

but im slow to.. i love to build houses but i take forever!


----------



## MindySue

that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my parents always threaten to kick me off but it never happens

i literally spend half my day here, gotta leave time for sleep and school and work.


----------



## Jesskaa

My parents are extremly strict sometimes.

plus my grades dropped BIG TIME.

so, i think its for my own good.


----------



## MindySue

yeah no doubt just ive never had strict parents so i cant imagine what it's like


----------



## Jesskaa

lucky.

mine can get really harsh and unreasonable.


----------



## MindySue

well theyre not good parents,they yell a lot and are hard to live with..just arent strict


----------



## Shelley

I'm not fond of my parents either.

Today was nice and warm outside. My patio is starting to look like a jungle with all the plants/flowers I bought for the garden, lol. This week I hope to have everything planted.


----------



## MindySue

pretty


----------



## Jesskaa

My parents argue a lot. We can't even buy a computer game without them yelling at eachother.


----------



## MindySue

sounds like my family. i wish they'd split but they insist on torturing me

the mix between this vitamin e throat soother thing and my toothpaste tasted exactly like throw up..eww


----------



## magosienne

ouch mindy, sounds ewww ! (lol)

whoaaa, i'm happy my dad's cousin came home today. i learned her daughter (which is also the eldest) has adopted a baby girl from Vietnam. she told us many things about adoption, most of them kinda scary, like when she learned her daughter got a knife pointed on her because she didn't want to pay 3 times more than she had to the cab, and got her life saved by two english tourists who were just passing by at the same moment. that and how the baby girls are treated there :sleepyhead: i'm happy this girl got France (the daughter's name ^^ ) as a mom, she's such a sweet woman. though our family ties aren't that close by blood, she's more my cousin than the others. probably the closest i had as a kid to an older sister.

we're going to the son's wedding in June.

they're paying us the hotel ! my dad tried to negotiate, but they insisted. hmm, i must say when France got married, we were with her parents the only ones who came from her family.


----------



## Shelley

I planted some flowers today in my garden. Two dracena's and twelve petunias. I hope to finish the rest by the end of the week. My aunt from Calgary is flying in on Saturday, day of my birthday, so I also need to get cracking on cleaning the house.


----------



## michal_cohen

k so in the morning i waited for my boss t take me to work but she didnt showed so i drove with my dad to his work

i took my dig with me and i wanted to take a few pic of the guys i talked about butthe flash was too strong so i didnt

i saw the guy i wanted to give him the note and i couldnt at that time cus i were with my dad

but i waited until he will come back and i saw that he got more 3 brthers and they all work there and they look a like now im conpuse i was affriad that ill give the note to the wrong guy

one was to skinny one was to short and one looked kinda like a gay so i dont know even if the guy i talked about was there ahha


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone! hope y'all had a wonderful mother's day!

we went to my sister in law's, and went sailing for like an hour, which was nice. we got home not too long ago, hehe


----------



## dcole710

I had such a horrible week. I just finished a "guided meditation" to help deal. I hope I can bring some positive energy into this new week. Does anyone else use meditation to relax and reflect?


----------



## tadzio79

I'm sorry you had a bad week dcole! Hope this week would be much better for you!!! :huggies:

I've been up for an hour, but I'm still sleepy! hehe


----------



## magosienne

well, that's surprising. saturday i woke up at 6 so i can be at work at 8:30 (with one hour for the underground), and at 6pm i was sleepy.

yesterday, i had 7 hours of sleep and sleepy at 6:30pm.

today i woke up at 4:45am, it's 18:11pm and i'm not sleepy at all ! yeah !

hehe, i did it again. i bought myself a nice pen (pink) at Muji. it's cool because you can choose the "body" of your pen (plastic, grip plastic, metal) and the ink cartridge itself, with 3 different sizes(.3, .5, .7 mm) ! and all i had to pay was 1 euro ==&gt; LOVE Muji.

i also bought a tangerine soap for the bathroom, my mom and i share a passion for scented soaps.

and i bought 2 other nailpolishes at claire's, bright green and bright yellow, so now i have four and i can do a rainbow on my nails(i already have a purple). besides, i wanted a yellow nail polish for years. and for 2â‚¬50, they're cheap, nice, and better than others.


----------



## MissOli

well this is one cool thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So what have I been up to today?

First of all when I woke up I notice that I probably should have waited abit longer before going to bed yesterday(my nails hadn't dried) *lol*

Off to school by bus --------&gt; batteries died..so no music  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At school----&gt; The first lesson on Mondays are a nightmare it last like 2 Â½ hours...and each time the teachers talks about the same thing over and over again + we always watch movies that are sooooooooo boring.

Off to the next lesson -&gt; English..got or tests back...went alright..these tests are really weird so no surprise that everbody hates the points they get...and let's not mention our teacher..gosh his jokes are sooooooooo dry...and his english isn't better than ours.

Then I went to eat lunch..nothing fancy...mashed potatoes and such things XP

And then we got the notice that our Swedish lesson was cancelled *yay*

Back at home...checked on my lizard(he's such a sweet heart)

and turned on my comp...and went on MUP of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just ate dinner..was delicious!

Listening to music and typing this now...


----------



## magosienne

hey MissOli !

don't worry i used to have a perfect moron and idiot as an english teacher. my mom helped me more in english grammar than him.


----------



## MindySue

hi

i feel like shit today..absolute crap.


----------



## Shelley

What's wrong?


----------



## MindySue

cold, fever, sore throat, headache  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

:s sorry to hear that

hope youll feel better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

Mindy I hope you feel better soon!

My school semester is finished. I have almost a month off before the summer semester starts. Yippee!


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, to stop in and say hola.

I decided to spend my hour playing the sims sorry, girls... I miss my game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but, i hope you all are having an amazing day!


----------



## michal_cohen

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

enjoy the game jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Awwww.... I hope you feel better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

i dont blame you jess i've been neglecting mut lately for sims as well


----------



## TylerD

Everyone has left me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will cry myself to sleep now no mut buddies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

hey guys. my cat is sooo adorable. yesterday when i came home, i searched for her, and when she saw enter the living room, she ran towards me. then she sat on me during one hour and a half, purring. then she went to bed with me, as always, and this morning she did it again.


----------



## michal_cohen

hey at least you got a girl to hug  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aww i wish i had an extremely loveable cat, i love my cat and he sleeps with me but he always wants to do his own thing, he's so busy


----------



## michal_cohen

if everyone is complaining ill complain too

its so hard to see someone you like

to look into his eyes

to be so close

and not to be able to hug him

i envy at the cigarette he smoke

why not to be addicted to something better

like..... like....

me?

haahahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

well, she has her times. for example she slept the whole day on my bro's bed. she almost owns mine. she's nice with my parents when her belly aches, but then ignores them. she likes to be in the same room as us, but she's rarely in "need" of being on someone's legs and purring. she purrs when i give her food :tocktock:


----------



## michal_cohen

i used to had a cat and she loved to sleep on my pillow hahaah

she was cute

and sometimes when i couldn't find her at home all i need to do is to open the pridge

and she thought its feeding time


----------



## Shelley

The new summer Sephora catalogue arrived in the mail today. Ack! There are so many items that look interesting.


----------



## magosienne

lol Michal ! my cat is a smart one. she always comes home for food, so when you don't find her, you just have to say "croquettes". she also recognises the smell of tuna from far away. we can't open a box without a cat suddenly between our legs and purring :rotfl:


----------



## michal_cohen

hahaahah

she used to play with marbles allover the house and to run after her tail


----------



## magosienne

haha mine too ! it's sooo funny. sometimes she still looks at her tail, and her look just say "oh, WTF ?! i have something attached, it's a tail, but.. what's it doing here?" lol.


----------



## Ashley

I want a pet cat!

There was a cat outside my dorm the other day...


----------



## magosienne

cats are the best !

careful about cats, if they're living in the streets, they can carry diseases.


----------



## babiguhhangx504

this sound fun!


----------



## Ashley

lol I know. I'm too scared to go anywhere near it. I'm scared of pretty much anything that moves. Even cute little kittens and puppies.


----------



## michal_cohen

i have this huge scar on my hand from my cat

but i still love cats


----------



## MindySue

im scared of a lot of animals..but i love love love cats


----------



## michal_cohen

someone have a great time with his gf

hahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## magosienne

i used to be scared of dogs, and i still am, but i love cats. i have some scars on my left hand, from my cat who was really entertaining herself trying to catch my fingers. but they have almost disappeared, you can't really see them unless you stare.


----------



## michal_cohen

s:

i dont feel so good i had a teeth ack and i took so many mads and now i feel really sick

so i cant stay im returning to sleep

i need to work at themall today for 8 hours i dont know how ill do it


----------



## MindySue

sorry michal! im starting to feel better and you get sick..

im soo happy i just watched american idol and blake is in the final two!! so surprised

too bad natasha didnt win on americas next top model


----------



## michal_cohen

thank you

im glad that you feeling better

i need to go to work soon

imworkin at the mall today at the second floor where the guy i like workes but i think that he he will work the late shipt today cus he did last week so maybe i wont see him :s

but in the other hand it will be so hard if he will be there cus i cant take my eyes off of him


----------



## MindySue

seems like you work every day


----------



## michal_cohen

this week i did

but i still dont know about tomorrow

yestrday was wired i used to date this guard from the uni

and it didnt worked and he return to his ex

(we used to date like 3 month ago)

a week before valentine day and we broke up a day after valentine's day

and at valentine day he had a test and he went with some friends to a movie

but he called me and said Sweet happy valentine day

it didnt worked out

anyway yesterday i cleaned next to him and he said that the only thing he regret in his life is the fact that he with out me

and that he still attractive to me (he didn't said that he still feel something)

and that he want me back

i said to him i got in my heart another guy we can be friends if you like

and he said wow that one lucky guy does he know you like him, how old his he, whats his name?

he told me that he got bills and i gave him my number and told hi that he can search a two hand shop and ill give him some items to sell

he was so depressed cus he need to ge 100$ in 4 days so he looked at the floor

i hold his hand and told him look at the full side of the glass it can be much worse

and he said it was better if you were with me

i am i said as a friend

he squeeze my hand and touch my head and said " you are more pretty than ever and i like your new hair cut and your face look great'

i told him compliment cant buy me buddy

im sorry i dont looked at you in that way anymore


----------



## MindySue

your life is a soap opera  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farris2

I feel sick,Melinda booted from AI but thats not why I feel sick......I work tomorrow then have the next 3 days off with my husband.....yippeee :cloud9:


----------



## MindySue

aw lucky..have fun with that

i was glad she was booted. !


----------



## TylerD

Damn im always getting on so late Ive been working alot again lately all these crap 1 till 10 shifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope i get on this weekend a little bit to chat.


----------



## magosienne

it's raining. that sucks i wanted to go in search of an indian shop in Paris.


----------



## michal_cohen

lalalaalalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllaaaaaaa

im bored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and i dont know if im working tomarrow


----------



## Shelley

I just planted some flowers outside, hibiscus, geraniums. Looks like I need to buy some more soil.

I better get cracking at washing the kitchen floor etc, my aunt is flying in from Calgary this Saturday.


----------



## magosienne

something weird happened to me. i thought we were friday today. :crazy: :beerglass: :spank: feif:

anyway, i'll go tomorrow in search of kajal and coconut oil.


----------



## Lia

Random thought of the day : damn i really needed to shave my legs - just noticed it today (i was wearing a skirt)...

I fell on the floor really hard this Tuesday - i was wearing high heels, tripped on my pants and fell from the last 3 things that i don't know right now its name to the floor and hit my head, my right knee and my leg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thoughtful thought of the week: why sex is so complicated?


----------



## michal_cohen

ihope it didnt hurt to much

well you ask the wrong girl

i didnt had sex like a half year

:4:

not happy with it


----------



## Lia

Haha, don't worry, i managed to survive, lol... Had only a few bruises on my knee and forehead (it was pretty swollen yesterday and tuesday).

I'm just wondering because of some events that happened the past few days... No, i'm still a virgin (lol)


----------



## michal_cohen

i like the sig'

what funny about sex is that its always different

but there nothing better than make love with the man you love

awwweee

i want to be in love too

i want a bf

in so envy at you

you look so perfect toghter


----------



## MindySue

michal you look so good in your avatar


----------



## michal_cohen

hey

thank you

i tried to join the dare to be a bronze chick

and this is one of the pic i have one more at my page

i want to see more pic' of you


----------



## MindySue

i havent been in the mood to take any lately but when i get in the mood i ususally take many

im getting a new digital camera for my bday so ill prob take some then


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope so

i had a bad day yesterday but i still took some pic it cheer me up

i need to go to work soon in more 3 hours

yesterday i worked at the mall and today im working at the uni

its driving me crazy that everyday im in a different place

i have a head ack

im going to try to sleep again im on antibiotics for my teeth


----------



## Lia

Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really am in love with him ... Although i don't 'feel' that much (because i'm a pretty much strange person, and i got so used to hide my feelings that i don't know anymore 'how' to be 'deeply in love') i get really happy when i'm near him and it seems that everything vanishes around me and i really lose track of time ...

The situation was that we reached a quite intimate level and he politely asked me if i wanted to do 'it' with him... and i declined... but not because i don't want it too, but because of other reasons... And i got worried these past few days until i explained to him my decision (although he said i didn't need to explain anything neither i had to worry, because it will happen when the timing is right and he wants it to be special, as every moment we spend together - we remember even the clothes we were wearing the day we first met)

I declined because i don't want to be irresponsible... I'm a person who is too much afraid of murphy's law - sure i could do it only using condom as a protection, but i can't give any chance to bad luck and murphy come get me... So, i want to take bc pills, but then i'm afraid of forgetting to take them , because i forget things too much... And then , sex involves other things, as diseases *some works say it makes you more prone to vulvovaginitis, and it's related to UTIs* and i have a feeling that it makes everything more complicated...

So, i explained it to him briefly and then i got peace in my mind - i couldn't stop thinking on it and on my reasons - i'm too much shy to verbalize that, so i wrote him a message....


----------



## Shelley

My face is sporting the new makeup look. Greasy sunscreen mixed with gardening soil. If your wondering how the soil ended up on my face..... I turned the hose on, and the spayer was set to jet, needless to say the soil splattered back in my face. This is a lovely look, you should try it. Anyways I have to take a shower and wash this all off. Ack this sunscreen I received for free at the drugstore,greasy stuff, some type of gift with purchase. Can't remember the name, but I might as well rub crisco oil all over myself, lol.

Lia that is great you are holding your own and not giving in to something you want to wait for. I admire that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

its good youre concerned about all these things but you should also know that sex is good for you! (if you are with the same partner for long periods of time) im not condoning you to have sex because you should only do it when ready, and heck im a virgin myself, but heres an article i found for you to maybe think about things other than the negative

If you thought that making love was just a gesture of love or for pleasure, think again. Sex has much more to it than most of us think and know. Did you know that sex is a form of physical exercise? Sex three times a week burns lots of calories, and if maintained throughout the year, is equivalent to jogging 75 miles. To make it simpler, a vigorous bout burns around 200 calories, about the same as running 15 minutes on a treadmill. Regular sex is regular exercise and has similar benefits, including improved cholesterol levels and increased circulation Apart from giving you a good work out, sex once or twice a week improves the immune system as well.

Research has shown that an active sex life helps us live longer. Organs and systems in the body perform better and remain healthy because sex increases the supply of oxygen to the cells and stimulates the activity of various organs and systems within the body. People with complaints of cholesterol, take heart! You have a good medicine, which you would not refuse. Where sex balances out the good cholesterol to bad cholesterol ratio, it also simultaneously reduces the overall cholesterol count in the body. So there you go, you can now control your bad cholesterol with pleasure. By having sex three or more times a week, men reduce their risk of heart attack or stroke by half.

Aches and pains? Studies have shown that sex reduces headaches and joint pain. In medical terms immediately before orgasm, levels of the hormone oxytocin surge to five times their normal level. This in turn releases endorphins, which alleviate pain from everything, headache to arthritis to even migraine. So next time instead of the pill, it is your partner you need to reach out to.

Prostate gland-related disorders are known to be caused by or worsen as a result of the secretions from the gland. Regular sexual activity eliminates these harmful secretions and also helps protect prostate from cancer. In short it means sex for a healthy prostrate.

Life today is highly stressful. Sex is a great stress reliever. The relaxation after sex is beneficial for the mind and the circulatory system. Sex works like therapy in our stressful lives and helps flush out tension. In 1997, British Medical Journal, published a report that men who reported the highest frequency of orgasm enjoyed a death rate half that of the laggard.

In women, regular sex increases the level of female hormone, which reduces the risk of heart disease and softens the vaginal tract. Sex also prompts production of estrogen, which can reduce the pain of PMS (Pre Menstrual Syndrome). This is not all. Regular sessions can tone and firm all those not- so pleasant abs and the behind. It also improves posture. Studies have shown that sexual activity might prevent endometriosis, a common gynecological condition that occur in women, when the tissue lining the inside of a woman's uterus grows in other places, such as on the ovaries or fallopian tubes. This growth can be dangerous causing pelvic pain and sometimes infertility. The study, published in 2002 in the journal Gynecologic and Obstetric Investigation, found that women who were sexually active during menstruation were 1.5 times less likely to develop endometriosis than women who didn't have sex during their periods. Sex has much more to offer than what it just seems to be. Did you know that thousands of years ago, people used, now what we call 'sex energy' to reach higher degrees of awareness?


----------



## Lia

Yeah, although i'm not quiiite holding on... Haha.

He got so worried he would be pressuring me! It was very cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know sex is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Our gyno teacher said to us on our menopause class: the key to live longer is to eat less, do exercises and have a partner or good social relationships... My friend added on the exercise part - sex included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

good 'luck' for lack of a better word to fit your situation..haha


----------



## Lia

Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gotta go study, i have tons of tests these 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

wow i dont thing you are strengh im admire you for waiting

and i know that even make him love you more

wow


----------



## candyfloss10

droppin by to keep the thread alive!


----------



## michal_cohen

hey


----------



## magosienne

hey candyfloss, i'm Aude btw.

wow, Lia, that's on the contrary very responsible of you.


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i was like that

my first time was so boring it was like a random thing

and after that he started to argue with me that it isn't my first time

we date like 3 month

we slept after a month

and than we broke up

he was cheating on me


----------



## Colorlicious

hello hello, i'm just contributing so this thing wont die, ::sighs:: i'm gonna go wash dishes now ............... why is MUT so damn addicting!?!??! why?!? i spent the whole morning on here lol


----------



## michal_cohen

im here about a year i cant live without it

i have here all the friends i need


----------



## DreamFormality

my eye itches


----------



## michal_cohen

im sooooooo sleepy


----------



## Lia

I'm booored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im just tired


----------



## Lia

Yeah, i understand... I think we both want it to be special (awww cute) :love5: not something done in the heat of the moment ; he thinks it's very good that i'm responsible (i kinda have to be, i study medicine ,i know what can happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## michal_cohen

hhahaa

you are soo funny

im admire you so much

ill be your fan forever


----------



## clwkerric

Okay, I give up... I'm trying to post a pic but it won't post!!!

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...****3em5mr.jpg


----------



## michal_cohen

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

my first ex might like this one

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

i like that one:












hi veryone

its 6 andi just woked up

im goin to my anties soon maybe ill take some pic to show you


----------



## TylerD

Wow I made it on... I rock, Yes I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

FINE!!! dont talk to me then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its ok..... I got myself..... I dont need any of you...

Who am I kidding, Yes I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well thats life... Im watching spider man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Im partialy drunk... so its a rootin tootin good time.


----------



## michal_cohen

ha?


----------



## magosienne

hey ! my cat's sleeping on my bed, she's so cute, i wanna take pics but the batteries are dead and they take like 8 hours to be fully charged.

a year ago i subscribed to a law magazine, it was like a month free trial and then we could subscribe for a lower price (they're sooo expensive ). i like that magazine, but it talks more about public law than private, and i'm doing a private law course, so i decided i won't subscribe for a year of 5 magazines per week i wouldn't really read. but since last week, i'm receiving those again. i didn't answer their last mails since it was just offers i didn't want to subscribe. i suppose they're trying to make me subscribe but no way. funny thing is i'm actually reading the last issues, there's some really interesting articles, lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know why lately i just cant read its give me a head ack

at lest im reading some stuff over here ;p

i need advice there is a guy i like

i told 2 girls the story one said that he ad a crash on me and That why he act like that and he nervous and the other said that he is a jerk

here the story:

saw this guy at the mall 3 month ago and he had so much confident he worked at this restaurant alone and he was so pretty

"too much confident for me' i thought

anyway i sometimes cleanse in the mall

one day i cleaned next to him and i couldnt stop staring at him and he look back at me and blush and everywhere i go i felt his eyes on my back and i turn around and he was there looking and blushing

he even did a trick he talked with his boss and full a lil of his shirt and scratch his belly just to see if im lookin

2 days later i needed to meet a friend at the mall but he didnt showed up i walked next to him again and again he looked at me took some cigarette brake but didnt came to spoke with me

2 days ago i worked again at the mall at his floor he was there alone i decided t talk with him to see how we connect

he saw me from far wave his hand but didnt looked at me

i went close to him and said good morning still no answer

the radio was on like always and was weaseling:eusa_whistle:

like always suddenly the song "im soo in love with you was on"

he walked behind the wall Wiesel the song and sang thecouros

i felt like he mocking me

than his boss came

i cleaned underneath the tables and suddenly he told me without lookin at me "my soul dont do me a mess"

wtf he should thank me that i put my heart into the job so the place he worked will be clean

i passed near him and looked at him he is so beautiful

but yet stupid

he cant look me at the eyes

all day he looked at me from far away

i need to return there about 3 times so i cleaned like i dont feel like it

what he think im his maid

but in the other way maybe he do like me and he afraid so he trien to act like he is on control

anyway i dont love this games

alto its make it more interesting

sometimes my boss call and tell me that im working at the mall

the guy (his name is guy) working at the second floor but its doesn't matter when im working cus when i need to swap the water i got to pass near him and he looking at me all the time


----------



## magosienne

maybe he has a crush on you and is too shy to talk to you and uses funny methods to get close to you. maybe he thinks you're unapproachable and since he can't be with you he decides just to play with you instead. i dunno. maybe you should go directly to him and force him to tell you if he's serious. because if he's playing he might also be a jerk.

ah well, it's not like i can give real advice, would a guy have a crush on me i wouldn't notice.:vogel:


----------



## michal_cohen

well one day a guy came to me at the mall and bite my hand and this guy so it and later my bro came and touched my shoulder and he saw it too

i guss ill ignore him for a while if ill be there

or i send my ex to talk with him haahhhhh

i dont want to be in a situation that ill wont want to come to the mall again

i dont even know if he have a girl

i did my part i tried to talk with him

and if he really like d me i dont think he would say "my soul dont give me a mess"

he sould thank me that i cleaned there

i almost cried i wanted to kiss him until he choked and die

jk


----------



## magosienne

lol

yeah he looks kinda weird. wait for his next move.

my cat is cute. last night i went to bed without her, but she was there when i woke up. the day i move i'm gonna take her with me. my brother can't and my dad wants to go working on a french island, and he'll probably go if he has the opportunity, so of course, i don't want my cat dying on the plane or at customs.


----------



## MindySue

michal it sounds like you need a man not a child. you dont need guys who are gonna stare at you and not talk to you, if they like you. it's not worth your time and i would forget about it


----------



## magosienne

i love the smilies

:moa::sheep::rockwoot::brsh: :laughing: :glasses: :sh uriken: :lol: :angel::ven::bath::add_twinkle::zorro: :val::mat::hahaha::bang::thrashi::box::rock3::clou d9::bud::eiertritt:

sorry, i had to smilies abuse you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farris2

long day today...son had a 9 am game,then from there off to the fair in the town sqaure,walked around a bit,came home,cleaned,went to Target,jumped on MUT for a bit(thats the fun part) and now I still have to go to the freakin gym!


----------



## Lia

Today i went to the club (i think that's the name in english - anyways it has a pool) with Bruno and got a little tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's good because it covers my bruises better *i woke up today with a slightly green tint on my forehead (if you read some of my previous posts , you'll remember i fell tuesday)*, plus we spent a lot of time together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also i discovered that we have another thing in common - we both cannot stand to have our faces wet while showering! And i thought i was the only one who had the odd habit of drying my face while i'm showering

Ah, yesterday he said for the 1st time that he loved me (and i said it to him too - i'm pretty sure i do - he's like no other guy - maybe it was written on the stars? if you read some of the really old posts on this thread i already told how we met)

And i changed my avatar - we took that photo today - maybe later i'll take a pic of me slightly tanned

PS: he looks so sexy on that pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clwkerric




----------



## magosienne

lol ! that pic is so hilarious (the actor looks ri-di-cu-lous) :rotfl:


----------



## Lia

Really, Jim Carey looks really bizarre


----------



## magosienne

yup, i don't like him much.


----------



## Lia

Did you like my new pic?


----------



## farris2

Love the photo Lia!


----------



## michal_cohen

awweee that so sweet

you look so great toghter

now i have tears in my eyes

viva love

cute sig'

its remind me a line i saw somewhere

"dont tease me if you cant please me"

hahahahh

anyway tomorrow im working late from 8 at the evening until 1 at night my boss take me and my friend to there and back

we are goin to clean the auditorium IT the student s day and a lot of celeb will do some show

maybe ill meet there someone who worth my attention

ahhhaah


----------



## MindySue

lol lets hope


----------



## michal_cohen

no work today

so im going to clean some and to sleep

have a great night everyone


----------



## MindySue

later


----------



## magosienne

your pic is cute Lia !

my cat is soo cool. mmm, well, wait til i wanna get back the sweater she's sleeping on. i think i'll jsut take another one, she's so cute when she's sleeping.


----------



## michal_cohen

i have at my notepad a pic' of my dog sleeping

i miss the time i had cats


----------



## farris2

No work today here.I am spending my last off day with hubby..back to work tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen

sound like you are having a great day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

i reached 2000 posts finally


----------



## michal_cohen

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa

in the end its an professors event

so tomorrow Ill work from 6 at the morning until 2 and than from 6 until 1 at night i will not have time to sleep so i Guss ill go now to sleep (its 6 at the evening right now)


----------



## MindySue

ouch doesnt sound like fun


----------



## michal_cohen

well

ill try to have fun ill be with my friend nora

and in the end of the month ill get some extra cash

so its fine by me


----------



## MindySue

cool


----------



## farris2

I am,we just got back from the gym...I havent been in a year and a half.Now we are grilling out some fish. We have seperate off days,so we dont get to do this often.


----------



## magosienne

sounds cool michal.

i am STUPID.

oh yes, i am.

i was eating a small cube of cheese, and managed to cut myself with the aluminium like wrap.

now i have a tiny cut on my lip, and it hurts so i have to open my mouth and avoid touching the area.

i am STUPID.

oh, and as we say here, bad news travel by packs (that's not the exact translation but you get the idea).



i have my period. ugh.


----------



## michal_cohen

awwe

its happen to everyone

today ill have a ruff day

wish me luck

its 4 in the morning right now so im going to nap more half an hour


----------



## MindySue

i drive myself crazy


----------



## TylerD

I dont worjk till 4 tomorrow which means I can sleep in yay I worked at 9 today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate morning shifts.... I like night shifts tho yay.... Anyways its a goood time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

my cat didn't sleep with me last night, but with my bro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

arg, but the lovely kitty knew where to find me for her food. :frown: :rotfl: :vogel:

i woke up at 6:37am and bought some fresh bread for my parents. it was cool, i like when the sun is already up in the sky but there's still nobody in the streets.

last night i put on my hair a mix of olive oil (haha, i just noticed the label was in italian), coconut oil and palm oil. very effective, my hair looks like i still have some on it.

later i'll go to the pharmacy buy something for my belly, painkillers aren't that effective (well, it's paracetamol)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aude, i woulda marched into my brothers (in my case sisters) room and took my cat and brought it in my bed. i cannot sleep without my kitty!


----------



## Shelley

I received a nice compliment at the MAC counter yesterday. The SA asked me how old I am. I said 36. She said "No way! I thought you were maybe 26 at the most!" I thought that was nice of her to say. I didn't buy any products but made a list for next time.


----------



## farris2

My son played baseball tonight and they won again.I am so proud of them.Now we find out we have 2 tournaments in June....looks like my spa business will be on a bit of a hold for another month....oh well its worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i worked so hard yestrday

from 6 until 2 and than from 6 until 12 at night

but im  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

lol ! don't worry, her compass never lost the way to my bedroom !

guess where she slept last night ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley

Hi everyone. I'm going to get eyelash extensions today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

yay ! is it painful?

i love that video, hahaha, it's too funny (hmmm, the singer is cute).

warning : it is visual kei. go beyond the look and the excitement on the guitars at the beginning.


----------



## clwkerric




----------



## MindySue

it creeps me out..lol

eyelash extentions! sounds cool


----------



## Ashley

No, it shouldn't be. They glue individual lashes onto your regular ones.

Here are some pics I found:


----------



## magosienne

i just watched the last happy tree friends("and the kitchen sink"). ugh. it's horrible.


----------



## TylerD

Whats up homeys.


----------



## michal_cohen

thats look awsome


----------



## Shelley

My betta fish is building a bubble nest, I think he is looking for a mate. Apparently the males looks after the little ones for approximately 10 days , then they eat them, how nice. Anyways whenever I approach his home, he flares his gills at me, angry, trying to protect his nest. This is the look Kalea gives me when he wants to fight me, lol.


----------



## MindySue

aww, they eat them..thats sad.

tyler i thought you said whats up honeys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farris2

My NBA team (memphis grizzlies) just got screwed on the lottery pick! We got 4 th! issoff:


----------



## TylerD

Hahah naw im not that much of a player haha jk.

I thought I had to work today lmao I get in to work and Im there for a half hour and look at the schedule and today was my day off and it turns out I work tomorrow..... Man Im starting to really slip in my old age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

ive done that many times and i always feel stupid if im not 100% sure im working i get paranoid that it'll happen again. eek. i second guess myself.

thats so cool how long do lash extentions last? i assume they would eventually fall out or something


----------



## TylerD

Your status says you are depressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why are you depressed.


----------



## michal_cohen

goodbye

im out for good

have a great day


----------



## TylerD

Bye Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

thats so wired its seems that when im on and you are on you logged off just not to talk with me

oh well.......


----------



## magosienne

hi guys !

hehe, my cat didn't sleep with me, but guess who came at my door when i woke up? it's cool she's letting me have my bed for myself during the night, though i didn't mind before when she stayed with me.


----------



## TylerD

Its as if I have psychic abilities, I can tel when your on so I can log off hahaha jk.... I think your bein ga bit paranoid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.... Its just a coincidence... I only come on for a few seconds, and then Go offline.


----------



## Shelley

I hope we don't get frost tonight because that means I will have to go out and cover up all my flowers. Argh! Crazy weather. It is so humid right now, rained for the past few days. I don't want frost! Go south! lol.


----------



## TylerD

Its so cold here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shelley make the cold go away.


----------



## Jesskaa

I was a cute kid.


----------



## Shelley

lol!:add_wegbrech:Sure I will wave my magic wand and make the cold go poof! The weather is screwed up. It is humid outside but the wind is cold. I wear a jacket, take it off, wear it again, take it off. Yesterday poured rain, today it poured, sun came out, rained again. It is suppose to rain for the next several days.:sleepyhead: :scared:


----------



## MindySue

cause life sucks!


----------



## rrrmarie

hi. i just wanted to post in this thread. (a weirdo newbie here). :moa:


----------



## magosienne

haha ! no problem, welcome aboard !

arg. i woke up breathing with only one nostril, and i have a headache. and i don't know if it's a cold (probably) or if it's gonna turn into sinusitis. (lol, maybe i should add i just watched some episodes of House).


----------



## clwkerric

I can't STAND it when I can only breathe through one nostril!!







I love this pic!


----------



## MindySue

ooh pretty..same here especially through both


----------



## magosienne

i have a little inhaler with EO that helps a lot.

nice pic ! i saved it on my comp.


----------



## TylerD

Wow nice pic, Shes naked.... how strange :|


----------



## MindySue

lol..

tyler im almost cought up to you in post count


----------



## farris2

That is a cool pic


----------



## magosienne

this morning, my cat was in the living room, tanning under the sun, and now, there's a weird light, and a thunderstorm. i'm switching off my comp bye.

(damn, our street is descending, so rain is like a small river, it's really impressive. thank god mom didn't go to the grocery store. but my dad's still at work and he's going home with his motorcycle. let's hope he comes home safe).


----------



## MindySue

it's freakin hot here today! my cat is lounging with me in my room with all the fans on


----------



## TylerD

Its not hot in Regina, its cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As usual.


----------



## MindySue

don't be so sad. heat sucks!!


----------



## Lia

I'm worried &gt;p


----------



## chocobon

I miss my hubby he's left to new york 2 days ago to sit for the CPA exam,he'll be here on friday but I feel so lonely cuz it's the first time we've been apart for a week!!!

That's why I've been posting like crazy!!


----------



## magosienne

i cleaned my room, yay ! i also ironed some clothes and sheets. now i just have to sort some stuff, but i'll do it after i watched an episode of House.:moa:


----------



## Jesskaa

I just wokeup.


----------



## magosienne

hi Jesska ! how are you? cute avatar !

my mom didn't have tiem to buy some apples so i went to the grocery store, and bought also some pineapple juice and some coconut milk. :yey:

pff, i open the coconut milk my cat start licking the top of the can ( :rotfl: she also licks my skin when i've applied coconut oil) so i had to stop her before she cuts her tongue, then my dad comes tasting it too and my mom thought i had bought orange juice. lol i hope one day she'll remember i hate orange juice. then, without a shaker (another thing i need to buy lol) i mixed my milk and juice and my mom came into the kitchen and said, hey can i taste that?

can i drink my pina colada alone?:sleepyhead: :vogel:lain::nixweiss: it's just a cocktail, mom, you don't need to jump on your feet. and i can make one for you if you ask.


----------



## MindySue

oy


----------



## farris2

I agree! I hate the heat!

Why are you worried? Everything ok?


----------



## Lia

Stressed with my experiments that are not working, the laboratory and tests and etc... I want vacations :scared:


----------



## MindySue

i swore you said i want a vibrator. hahaa :/


----------



## farris2

I hear ya...the company I work for stresses me out


----------



## MindySue

wee


----------



## TylerD

Gentleman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I hate when my mom comes in the room and i jump.. because she thinks I'm doing something bad or whatever.. but its really just because if i had the door closed or everything was quiet she walks in yawning, talking, or something and it scares me outta my mind!


----------



## TylerD

Haha Jess that happens with me and my dad too haha...

Hey I was taking pics of myself today and my twin brother.... Here is one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I see how ya'll are twins!


----------



## TylerD

Haha indeed..... But in seriousness I have a canker sore on my lip and it hurts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

that sucks.

I don't think i have anything that hurts right now.. maybe my head.

but, I can't tell. lol.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha thats odd..... I think mine is from eating spicy burning food or something but damn it really stings right now its like on the inside of my lip like my gum.... Its annoying.


----------



## Jesskaa

ouchies!


----------



## KatJ

Why Cant I Sleep?


----------



## magosienne

i f***ed up my eye makeup, but manage to save most of it and make it look decent.

i will probably have to go to the pharmacy and buy some drops because my eyes hurt, and i have like a tiny tiny pimple on my waterline on my right eye. it's annoying, though it's not particularly itching. and some of my blood vessels in my eye look scattered so i'm stuck with my glasses for today.


----------



## MindySue

hahahaha tyler.


----------



## Lia

No! haha! plus i wouldn't say out loud :laughing:


----------



## magosienne

lol !!


----------



## MindySue

haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Wow you changed your name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats crazy


----------



## Geek

No, she didn't, I did it

LMAO


----------



## Jesskaa

haha tony.

well, nice name Mindy.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha Tony..

Change my name To Im a god and awesome and I own this site and Tony is no longer Admin cuz I am Can you do that for me buddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

ya'll its hot in my house.


----------



## TylerD

Really its cold in my house, but then again im drunk and have like only shorts on hahaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

well.

i'm not drunk or wearing shorts.

but either way..

ITS LIKE FIRE in my house.


----------



## TylerD

Wish I could help you out but im to awesome so I cant lol jk.... But I know that feels like, maybe if you would go outside or something or wear shorts might be better haha i dunno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..... I always wear shorts in the summer even if its rainigng... its a sweet good time.


----------



## MindySue

thanks hahahaha tyler


----------



## Jesskaa

its 1:21AM.. like i could really go outside? haha.

Welll i got the window open the fan going, and i'm about to go change clothes!

grr. i hate heat.

i think most guys i know were shorts in the summer.. because they can get alway with it.


----------



## TylerD

hahaha yes I agree.. Well I feel sorry for you.

Hey Jess I got a new girlfriend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Isnt that awesome we started dating 3 nights ago...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How you and the guys doing haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

haha thanks.

thats great tyler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me and guys are alright hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

tyler you frigen crack me up..jess you do too..you guys together is like a comedy act  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

I wear shorts year round, but then again, I am in Southern CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jesskaa

lol, thanks!

:rotfl: i'm pretty hyper, right now. Maybe it was the salsa and chips i ate earlier.

as said before.. you're also a guy, so you get away with it! oliceman:


----------



## MindySue

haha

salsa and chips clearly known for making people hyper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Whooo for ppl bveing on line haha Hey Beer makes you hyper to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But in all seriousness...... Jess.... And Mindy whats the deal with soccer balls?


----------



## Geek

Tyler, Imma tell all your d00d friends that when you're drunk, you come onto a makeup site. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jesskaa

keyword, clearly.

you kick them.


----------



## MindySue

Lmao Tony


----------



## TylerD

Lmao tony its ok hahaha, I dont have much use for them anymore hahahaha. jk But tell themn if you please... They might laugh or els kill me not sure which  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jess I compltely agree.


----------



## MindySue

ahahah im so glad im here in this thread right now.


----------



## TylerD

Why are you glad your in this threa darent you scarred Ill eat you then feed your scraps to my friends or lady friend?


----------



## Geek

LOL, Tyler. I take paypal and cash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Hey we're happy to provide a fun place for ya when you're drunk. Now, make sure you visit our sponsors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerD

Tony I donno what your saying my friend about sponosrs and pay cash and all this stuff but what if I eat Spiderman something crazy.


----------



## MindySue

lmao.

thats why


----------



## Jesskaa

its nice to know you care about us all.


----------



## MindySue

im dying of laughter over here, no joke.


----------



## Jesskaa

Wanna know something crazy?

I have a pretty country accent, for being from Baltimore.

its weird.

i say "Ya'll a lot" and stuff. hahaa. :vogel:

oo0o0h and man, i feel like i'm in an OVEN!


----------



## TylerD

Hahahahah NO I careabout ppl but this is funny im listening to dennis leary sing about life sucks lmao its the funnioes tthing ever hahahaha..... Hey do you girls wanna see the coolest picture in the world Tony you to cuz I know you hreree.

Check it out spider man and his clone here it is man i love this...better hten like a wedding or something...


----------



## Geek

I mean't I take cash NOT to tell your buddies what you do when you're drunk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

omg, you are drunkers.


----------



## TylerD

I LOVVE ACCENTS HAHA Thats cool... Hey its ok open your window  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HAHHAA Oh gotcha lol Dude ok I will give you 2 dollars canadian To keep quioet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lmfao! tyler you're crazy. and 'drunkers'


----------



## Jesskaa

tyler you have some obessession thing with Spiderman.

sometimes, you think your spiderman.. some days.. you know your not.

i think you got like split personality thing going on.

might wanna seek help, for that man.

I do not like my accent. its outta place for where i live, haha.

did you ever think justin timberlakes back was hairy? well its not..

its his tatoo's just incase you were wondering.


----------



## Geek

Are you sure he doesn't think he's Kirsten Dunst?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MindySue

i dont like my mainers accent!

hahahha tony..


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I only kid.....

BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT heres the thing.. with accents... Chineese people have them and so do white people so its completley ok so just enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank me for my councleing help later its all good peeps.


----------



## Jesskaa

he just might, you never know! :rotfl:


----------



## MindySue

i love that im building my post count by contributing to this hilariously crazy convo


----------



## TylerD

Bastard haha I do not have boobies


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha, you have a mass, accent. so you car weird. man i hate when i go there and i gain that accent.. so its like country girl meets CAHHH (car).


----------



## TylerD

Its all good cuz ur relaxed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

LOL! We can agree on one thing, she (Kirsten) sure does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jesskaa

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: . that was hiliarious.


----------



## MindySue

lol!!! ahhh. maybe im drunk too cause everything is making me laugh. hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah i was gonna say, CAHHH!(car)


----------



## Jesskaa

man theese pringles are go0od.


----------



## MindySue

what flavor?


----------



## Jesskaa

isn't it sad that my first celeb crush was on

wallly from leave it to beaver?







that show was so old, by the time i was BORN. haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

bbq, flavored.

oh &amp; i ment like wally.. when he was in show. not outside the show. ahaha.


----------



## Geek

goodnight peeeps!! had some fun 2nite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jesskaa

goodnight.


----------



## TylerD

GOOD NIGH TTONY DUDE&gt;&gt;&gt; HEY MAN Dream abouit me tonight WHooo. Good night dude Goo Budweiser Whoooo.....

Mindy Jess... If i got your names Right... Whats going on?


----------



## MindySue

hahaha i love wally. that show rocks!!

i understand your crush..a guy with buck teeth never looked so good!

night tony, i wonder if tyler passed out drunk by now or what

nevermind.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know right.

My mom acutally kinda liked my guy intrest at that point and time. hahaha.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha What passed out lol never.... me never... lol And who is buck tooth...thats crazy I saw a rabbi ttday hahaha holy hell your psychic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont think anything is going on.. BUT BOY MEETS WORLD IS ON.:vogel:


----------



## MindySue

ahhahaa

i also had a crush on corey from boy meets world!! hahaha

i love the nerds..

and shia labeouf from even stevens


----------



## Jesskaa

at first i thought you said "rabbi" means like a jewish preacher giy.

but now.. i think you ment rabbit.

I liked shia and still do.. man i saw Disturbia, gosh he was good looking.

but, boy meets world.. SHAWN! I LOVED HIM!


----------



## MindySue

dang you made me miss that show..

but my favorite show of all time, dawsons creek, well joshua jackson was the best ever..omg..!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerD

Hahhaa Boy meets worl dhas the guy frtom that show on that ghthing..

YHes I ment Rabbit...hahaha Sorry my bad,,,,

I was suppose to stya out later trnight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But my fruiends are asleep so I sit here drinking cuz im thirsty and like drinkin g

ALSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!. Ummm thats all end paragraph.


----------



## Jesskaa

I never watched Dawsons creek. Shockingly... but I do know that Joshua Jackson is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

tyler i think it's good your drunk ass is inside!!! haa


----------



## Jesskaa

dang, tyler.

well said! haha.


----------



## MindySue

jess i think you should watch it. it's soooooooo good.


----------



## TylerD

Yes he is cute Actually i dont knwkl hin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah... guys cute thats gross..

Mindy haha, naw.... It sprob better that im out side in case I puke haha jk.... I wont but i enjyo myself a lot morewhen Im outside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I can see what your saying.... Your saying You dont want me crawling on walls instead rather be inside on mut talking about boy meets wolr dnad ummm..... What ever els we talked about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd probably love it.... I'll look into it. haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha, tyler your a crazy drunk!


----------



## MindySue

lol tyler, everything you say is making me laugh. and if you were outside you couldnt be making me and jess laugh.

good! cause you wont regret it lol i duno if they play it on tv anymore..but i have the dvds and im hooked!


----------



## Jesskaa

ya'll know that shawn from boys meets world real name is "Rider strong" and you say it like "RIDE HER STRONG." sick name,

I'll deff. look into dvds and everything.


----------



## TylerD

Haha well what ever.. Im totaly lost in your convo tho about dawn creek or w hat... everhowever Al I KNOW is that.. in scarry movie he came up and was like WRONG SET LMAO HAHHHAHAHAHA OMG LMAO!!!!

THAT WAS SO FUNNY HQAHAHA&gt;.. seriously im not kdiding do you all rememnebr that lol... Was the funniest thing i couldnst stop laughing Im gonna go watch that later tongith even tho i work at12


----------



## MindySue

its thundering out scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha jess


----------



## Jesskaa

oh man oh man.. corey and topanga are going brakeup, I always feel bad when they do. haha.

its sad, i used to cry.. but not anymore.

yeah tyler, i totally remember that. hahahah LMAO, FUNNY FUNNY.

like 12 in the afternoon?


----------



## TylerD

Its not thundering here HAHAHAHHAHAHA OMG lmao... thats funny.. cuz its thundering there... GET IT???


----------



## MindySue

nope. LOL


----------



## Jesskaa

it was suppose to thunder here... never happend.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah ya that was aweosme lo... Yes 12 in the afternnooon but im up at 10 to do makeup and shit cuz im workjijn gthe front desk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO I can wear makeup tomorow yay so shower, eat, amkeup and stuff takes a lon gtime....


----------



## Jesskaa

oh man now they got corey topanga flash backs after the brakeup.

gosh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah completely awsome! cool.. front desk.


----------



## TylerD

Jess I Dont follow you at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *cries*

Mindy... I dunno but thats ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is everyone doing at this very point&gt;???

Im drinking a malt house I wish Ic ould take a pic of ,me drinking it but im on my friends comp damn my crap self should go to a library anyways and im also listening to umm.. Seal.. Kiss from a rose greatet song in the eniternity of all Time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

holy crap lightning now too..ahhhhh. i hope i dont lose power like last night it was frigen hot cause the fans werent working!


----------



## Jesskaa

at this very moment.. i'm sitting at my desk.. its dirt as heck.. my cellphone is to the side and i got my salsa still around with the chips.. a soda can.. empty at that.. and pringles.. and its all dirty. haha.

andddd, im listening to NOTHING,.


----------



## debbiedeb77

look at my gorgeous son, just wanted to share! hope everyone is having a fantastic memorial day weekend~ aloha~ deb


----------



## MindySue

im about to go to bed!! but i dont wanna cause you guys are very entertaining but im tired


----------



## Jesskaa

well, goodnight then! i wont be tired for another hour atleast.


----------



## TylerD

GOOD NIGHT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />: SLEE PTIGHT ANd hye if you get scarred form the thunder remember ther eis alwyas beer waiting for you my hindu friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YTOur aweosme night night

ANd ummm Deb....whats up dog??? You look pretty cool...

JEss me to I m not tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lmao cant wait to get up tomarrow and see what you guys said when i was gone.


----------



## Jesskaa

of course your not tired your drunk. haha.

:rotfl: .


----------



## TylerD

NO ITS OK GUYS I HAVE TO GO seirous my friends need the computer or osmething Im sorr U nbeed to go hahaha LTER GIRLS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SOrry I have tgo cut this short but im suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SOrry friends atre sucky or someting or dad I Dunno LATER EVERYONE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

okayyy then, bye.


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !

why is it raining?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wanna go out !


----------



## MindySue

its beautiful here! sorry aude


----------



## magosienne

hopefully it will be sunny soon. tomorrow i'm going out to buy some gift for my mom and meet a friend. i'll try to buy the khol Rosie is so fond of, it's rimmel so if it's a few euros, i'll probably buy it as a treat for myself.

i need to save money for the next harry potter book.


----------



## MindySue

i cant wait for the new harry potter movie!


----------



## magosienne

me too. i said i would go see pirates 3, but i think i'll download it. i know, bad bad girl, but i don't wanna go to the theater. in paris (the city itself, not the suburd), you can see the movies in english with french subtitles.


----------



## Jesskaa

I need to make a to-do list. haha.


----------



## magosienne

good luck. i spend a lot of time trying to make one, then spend the rest not doing it ! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa

haha me too, me too.

When i do get the stuff done.. there usally a lot of procastination involed.


----------



## MindySue

haha yeah same


----------



## magosienne

yeah ! i just received the new linkin park album. i hope it's the good one this time.


----------



## Jesskaa

yay linkin park!


----------



## MindySue

i dont like them at all


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, i love linkin park.

what music do you like?


----------



## magosienne

nope, it wasn't the good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> too bad

instead i'm listening to their live album^^.

i love music (my 12 go can testify for me). i listen to all types, but i can't stand classical music and jazz, and i don't like much stuff like Eminem.


----------



## Jesskaa

I like allll kinda, mostly country.

But, I listen to Eminem a lot... then i probably should and all that rap stuff, but i guess i listen to it for the memories not for the music most of the time.

I dont like hip hop all too much.


----------



## MindySue

i like a lot of stuff that is out there but not country. i like the beatles as a classic, i love the killers, i like justin timberlakes new stuff, i love our lady peace, i used to really like green day until american idiot, weezer,death cab for cutie..uhh and i love blake lewis from american idol, which reminds me of maroon 5! that type of stuff.


----------



## Jesskaa

o0o0oh, sounds like a pretty good music intrests.

except for the not country part, haha,


----------



## magosienne

most of my stuff is metal and of course japanese stuff. i love songs more than albums or even bands. i like some classical stuff actually, Lunasa is great but that's just because i love the tin whistle. i love the cranberries, the Corrs, i listen to old stuff like Jimmy Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, The Sex Pistols, Guns N Roses, even some stuff from Bob Dylan because hell he knew how to write a song.


----------



## MindySue

metallica!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't know much Metallica stuff, but I'm sure if i took the time out to listen to them I'd eventually LOVE them. I don't know why, but I can tell. My dad likes them and I just know. haha.


----------



## MindySue

hhaha my sister was the same way


----------



## Jesskaa

I think i can get into anykind of music really.. if i listened to it enough. I used to hate country, i mean i was like against it. But then i moved to another state and i fell in LOVE with it.


----------



## MindySue

weird!


----------



## Jesskaa

your telling me.


----------



## MindySue

i frigen hate when my sister takes my stuff. cause whenever i want to borrow something of hers she flips out on me. yet she can go in my room and help herself. stupid hypocrit!


----------



## PinkOcho

:zorro::thrashi:


----------



## MindySue

lol random


----------



## PinkOcho

haha yea :iagree:


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh, you have a sister?? How old? Well thats me and my brother are... only i'm the hypocrit mostly.. but i still blame him. haha. oliceman:


----------



## MindySue

Lol jess

I have 3 sisters, 21, 25 and 35. I am the youngest clearly, and the 21 year old acts younger than I do! Shes immature. Shes the one who steals my crap

I think I have a UTI. BLAHH!


----------



## Jesskaa

I have no sisters. One older brother 22, And a 27 year old step brother.

I'm 14 &amp; the youngest, and the only girl haha.

Don't worry! Im still suffering this eye infection.


----------



## MindySue

LOL yeah. everyones got something going on!


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah, you know it.

I've been treating my eye every hour.


----------



## MindySue

i need some meds for this UTI!


----------



## Jesskaa

I think i'm about to go bed.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and hope to god my eye looks a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## MindySue

good night!


----------



## TylerD

Holy crap my back hurts so bad, I just got back from the gym and wanna die lol im in PAIN BLAH!!!! Need Pills haha. But on a much lighter note.... I feel happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farris2

Did everyone have a great holiday?


----------



## PinkOcho

mine kinda sucked haha what about you?


----------



## Jesskaa

Mine was rather dull.


----------



## farris2

I had to work so it pretty much sucked....


----------



## MindySue

me too farris!


----------



## Sabrosa

Well I live in Canada soo my Monday wasnt a holiday,, but my weekend suck too cuz i had to work


----------



## MindySue

i love this show!


----------



## Geek




----------



## MindySue

hell yea tony!!!! i love that show too. hahaha you made me happy when i saw that


----------



## magosienne

hey guys ! how you doing?


----------



## MindySue

grrrrrrrreat!


----------



## pinksugar

Gloomy. My rabbit that I was babysitting is getting taken away on friday. I feel like I'm losing a member of my family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was sitting in the garden with him today, and I just started crying. I don't want her to take him away. I love him


----------



## magosienne

sweetie, i'm so sorry. i know you love this rabbit, but you knew you were just baby sitting him. i suppose there isn't a way you could keep him with you, so you just have to let him go. enjoy your few moments with him until the last.


----------



## pinksugar

what's worse is, if she really gave a damn about him, she'd have come earlier to pick him up, or at the very least come to visit him. She only lives around 2 blocks away from me, and not once has she asked to come over and see him in THREE WHOLE MONTHS. I hate to think that she's taking him home, and she wont take him out of his tiny little cage because shes at work 6 days a week. It's so irresponsible and it's not considering what is best for him.

I think you should have to prove you'd be a good owner to get a pet. The way she treats him is almost inhumane. But he's not really mine. I guess I was just hoping she'd never get round to collecting him.

And I'll miss him so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

that sucks ! hell, i think people should have a licence to own a pet. what, does she have a new boyfriend/girlfriend she needs to impress, liek she's a good caring person ? (lol)

i suppose you couldn't sneak in her backyard and steal the cage:eusa_whistlejust a joke, i don't want you to have troubles).

at least you had him longer than you were supposed to, and thanks to you and your family this rabbit had some happy moments in his life.


----------



## MindySue

rosie you should offer to pay for him. if she really doesnt give a damn about him she will certainly let you buy him off of her. i feel bad hearing about this, she doesnt deserve the bunny! i wish you could keep it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

good idea, Mindy.


----------



## TylerD

boooooooooooooooored


----------



## MindySue

hey tyler


----------



## TylerD

Hey there friend hows it going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry I left the site haha cuz I didnt see anyone on I knew I didn tknow you were online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !

it's almost noon. i gotta go to the mall this afternoon, still in search of smthg for my mom. i hope it'll be there, i'm a bit tired of going everywhere just to find a damn body moisturizer.

good thing though, i got a sample of the yellow face moisturizer from Clinique.


----------



## MindySue

listening to alice cooper..

im eighteen and I don't know what I wanttt


----------



## magosienne

i don't like much Alice cooper.

my head hurts. counting the days...i'm pretty sure it's not a migraine.

happy birthday Mindy !!!!!


----------



## MindySue

me neither but i love that song im eighteen..haha

have you heard it?

we are the only users online basically haha only 14 people..

thank you aude!


----------



## magosienne

lol. ok. i lied. i'm listening to School's Out.

haha ! i love when we're only a few here. shows the addicts.

my best friend comes to my home to have lunch with me. yeepee.


----------



## MindySue

well today 'im eighteen' is going to be my song!

except it's kinda depressing sounding and i relate it to one of my favorite movies about the vietnam war where the song was playing and then i think about all the young men who were drafted and died! oh dear.

im going back to bed! i duno why i woke up at 5 AM anyways.

talk to you later!


----------



## magosienne

reminds me of "Feeling Good" by Muse. the song is very sad, contrary to the title.

i've listened to Alice Cooper. nice song, kinda sad.


----------



## MindySue

wohooo


----------



## magosienne

have you seen Alex Rider Stormbreaker? it's based on a book written by Anthony Horowitz, i used to love his books as a teen, i still have some of them.


----------



## Shelley

I'm so itchy, ugh! It is hot and humid outside and my arm splint is driving me batty, arm is totally itchy. I discovered I can actually slip it off my arm but I am not suppose to. :whistling:


----------



## magosienne

oops. don't move it too often though, or your arm might not heal as well and quickly as it's supposed to.

yeepee, my bro gave me casino royale. i like the new actor.

i went grocery shopping with my mom and bro, but didn't find a lipbalm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol, my bro and i took the same box of cereals, except mine is all chocolate, and my bro's chocolate&amp;toffee. :add_wegbrech: we're definitely siblings !


----------



## TylerD

Thanks you for sharring shelley lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

tyler you missed my birthday!! you jerk


----------



## magosienne

boys ... :sleepyhead: :laughing:

hey guys ! how are you today? (wait, it's 9:42 am here, what time is it in the US ? :kopfkratz: ).

poor mom, she had to do a blood test (5 tubes !! ) and there was some queue at the lab.

my cat's so cute, i wish i had my own camera to take pics, she's sleeping her head on a small stuffed rabbit. and she slept next to me on my bed the whole night.


----------



## MindySue

i always wish i could take my cats pic when hes doing something cute then when i get the camera he stops it! darn cat.

im eating whats left of my fruit torte from my birthday yesterday!


----------



## Loreal

Hmm... I updated my profile and avatar!!! Yay!! Look at it! My kitty is on there now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't figure out the times on here... it says it's like 6:00 a.m. or somethere here... no, actually it's 10:26 a.m. Way early for Saturday, but I'm taking care of my neighbors dog's while they are in TURKEY!! So I had to get up... lol

OK, I'm done.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aww love your kitty


----------



## Loreal

Hee hee!! Thanks! her name is Sammy.:lovelovee:


----------



## magosienne

aww, just took a look at your cat's pic, someone's comfy !

(damn Mindy, stop tempting with your b-day cake, looks so yummy !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :wish::yuck2::18: )


----------



## MindySue

lol it was goooooooooood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

i can't tell if it was good, but it _looked_ good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

haha

dont worry it was


----------



## magosienne

lol talking about b-day cakes, mine was good too. i asked for a charlotte with fruits in it, except the fresh cream (? is that how you say it?) wasn't cold enough so it fell on the plate like an octopus ! my mom was so sorry, but i just laughed. perfect cake for a witch !

mm, yum, now i want one.


----------



## MindySue

haha


----------



## magosienne

pfff, life's so unfair ! each morning, i have to scream to eat, and then when i go back to my room, and sleep on my bed, i get kicked like the ground's moving under my feet. sometimes i like to go in the living room, sat on an armchair, enjoy the warming sun through the window. lots of car passing outside. then noon's coming and i have to scream again to get food.

the afternoon's is more calm, i can sleep as i want. my roomie lets me sleep on the bed, sometimes she makes funny noise like "ooooh, you're too cute !", or "ooooh, i love you, you're so beautiful". sometimes she says i'm as arrogant as the reincarnation of Bastet, the egyptian goddess. pfff. she's nuts this one.

i'm also annoyed people feel the need to kiss me and caress me, even when i'm sleeping ! grrr.

but i'll never tell them in the end, i kinda like it.

yeah, a cat's life is really hard.


----------



## MindySue

aww haha at first i was confused


----------



## magosienne

lol, that was intended. i was seeing my cat being teased by my mom and wanted to write smthg about it.


----------



## snowjesh

at the 1st page 1 pic is so beautiful


----------



## MindySue

i got 65 dollars worth of money from various people for my birthday today! (which was yesterday but got them late)


----------



## magosienne

yay !! more mac e/s?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my eyes don't really itch anymore, but they're dry, my lids are so gross and make a big bump, and if i put physiological saline in it it itches and almost glue my lids and lashes together.

my parents said i have to go to the doc first thing tomorrow, because in pharmacy they can sure help but that's temporary, it's only the first years of medicine they have in common with docs anyway.

(lol though their are considered as docs and we make sure they know what they give to people, legally they're considered as venders).


----------



## Loreal

Ahh!!! Only 82 days til' I have to go back to school!!!!!!! *tear*

And I have a basketball game Tuesday at 9:00 at night. Randomly late... Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But it's dumb... it's like this summer league thing, but my team isn't even practicing... we just show up and play!! What is that?!? It's going to be craziness!:wht:


----------



## MindySue

yes more mac e/s and im gonna turn in my old e/s cases for free lipstick!! woohoo. i love the new colors from moonbathe.

thou shalt not let this thread die!!


----------



## TylerD

Keep it alive Mindy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I havent been around lately Been feeling like sh*t... And nobody to talk to anymore on this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

pft, talk to me! im always here.

why you feeling like shit


----------



## Allie47

Its alive, its alive! Thank God we have our makeup kits and a little extra eyeliner and lip gloss. This is going to be a long trip to.....?


----------



## MindySue

which?


----------



## magosienne

i am stupid. i planned to wake up before my parents but i just wanted to sleep, so i forgot to ask them leave me a check for the doc, and they forgot too. yesterday they just wanted me to load myself up with anti histaminics. well, the dose is one per day, that's what i take. besides, i hope they know it's possible it's not an allergic reaction, in which case, i can contaminate them. which would please me btw.


----------



## MindySue

hmm!


----------



## magosienne

hey Mindy, it's weird, i can't load the page of your hello kitty thread, it says 'database error". it's torture ! i so love HK stuff !!

(lol, a sanrio shop opened recently in Paris, now i have two shops to buy HK stuff ! isn't that cool?).


----------



## MindySue

UHH YES. basically i talk about how freaking jealous i am of all the people who have tons of hk stuff..and that i wish we had more stuff here. lots of cute pics.


----------



## magosienne

it's so cute !

i'm trying desperately to find that website selling bentos, i spotted cute HK ones, totoro and such. want one !

and the next watch i'm buying will be hello kitty.

take a look at this blog Mindy, that's so sweet !

rhaaa, this one is giving me bad ideas...


----------



## MindySue

i have a bento! i bought it on ebay cause it was hello kitty and i have a few spoon and fork sets of hello kitty too that come with chop sticks. sooo cute.

i love totoro!

and omg i could never eat it it looks too cute


----------



## magosienne

me too !

i'm jealous now, hk bento  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :laughing:

another reason to go visit the new sanrio shop, lol !


----------



## PinkOcho

:thrashi::keule:

yay i just got some more mmu samples in the mail!! :zorro:


----------



## TylerD

Yes you are right I have you haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Umm I will tell you over a pm on the weekend lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Id rather not bring it into the thread....

However right now I am eating toast and drinking Evian Water.... Now that is something money just cannnot buy...

Unfortantely It can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So why do you havfe a pic of a guy hitting himself if you got samples haha does that mean you shouldnt have gotten samples but did anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If that is the case then thats aweosme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkOcho

haha no, im just weird and use the smilies randomly:roflmao: haha no actually i ment to use:1f:...i didnt realize it messed up though :turtle:


----------



## magosienne

that's great for you !

the doc gave me a new anti histaminics, along with a product for my eyes, and another for my nose. i also bought some physiological saline. and i forgot to buy kleenex tissues.


----------



## MindySue

okay tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im so sick of my dad trying to cut me down. he's always basically telling me that im not as great as i think i am. it really hurts my feelings. firstly i have many insecurities and hate the way i look and everything without him basically telling me 'im nothing.' he asked me to clean out my shampoo/conditioner and keep the ones i need and there was a bunch of bottles that i switch off because if i use the same one twice it does NOTHING for my hair. well when i said i need them all he got all pissy and said 'you think youre a movie star dont you' and i just looked at him and he said to my mom 'well she really thinks she is..' in a tone like, youre nothing special, stop trying to make it seem like you are. has nothing to do with me thinking that..i just need my hair to behave. it's very thick and curly and very hard to manage. he has NO hair and my mom has no hair and my sister has very fine hair so they don't understand. he doesnt know anything. im tired of him trying to cut me down, he always say things like 'you think youre something special' and whenever i go around talking about vegetarianism he tells me that i think im so great and that im really not helping because i dont give them money? to support it..and basically tells me im full of shit. my mom said "shes gonna save the world some day" and my dad said "yeah right she is all talk" how MEAN is that? its like he believes im going to just..exist..thats it. for the rest of my life. it's so annoying. i seriously hate every day more and more that im here. he will be sorry when i go to canada and NEVER come back. i dont even know how i survived this long, everyday is a constant battle. im definately living in canada, as soon as i go to college there is no bringing me back. screw them.

i guess its so hard for me to understand how someone who raised their child for 18 years and loved them and concieved them could be so cruel to them..and purposely try to make them feel bad?


----------



## Shelley

Mindy, I know how you feel. My parents are similar, nasty. When do you go to college in Canada? Once you are out of their grip, you will feel better. I know what it is like. hugs to you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

:hugss::hugss::hugss:

last year, when i learned i had to do a second third year just for 2 classes, i got all mad at work, and one woman saw me, asked me a question, and i just burst into tears, i was so embarrassed. she let me cry, and told me i would have my degree the next year, which happened, and she also told me she had parents who constantly repeated her and her sister they weren't good for nothing and full of sh*t. her sister committed suicide because of it. so, sometimes, when i feel down, i think about her and i just scream in silence until i can go out of the house. two years.

that's great you're going to Canada, you'll feel much better once you're gone. when are you leaving?


----------



## MindySue

im going aug 27th.

my picture didn't show up in the year book and my mom is seriously screaming all over the place. she called the school up and was *****ing at the receptionist (who has nothing to do with yearbooks) and they said theyd have someone call her back tomarrow. shes now running around the house screaming say "this is just what i need" and that "if this wont give me a stroke i dont know what will" complaining that i've done so good these years in school and now they didn't even put me in, not even my name. she went on to say something completely racist, and im sorry if this affends anyone, i dont feel like this at all. "they make sure they put all them somalians in there but they forget my kid" my mom is always blaming the immigrants for stuff. thats just another reason we don't get along. anyways shes *****ing and screaming. im not the only person whos picture was messed up, and it's not that big of a deal. i didn't even like my senior picture anyway. but shes acting like shes the only victim, and they did it on purpose. shes really out of control..i feel bad for the people shes going to ***** at at school because it's an honest mistake. im glad i never have to go back there to face them again.

plus shes returning my yearbook for the money and i atleast wanted to have it to see my friends...


----------



## magosienne

that's sad. but hey, you're leaving in august, that's great ! how are you going to move all your stuff?


----------



## Emmaaa

*Mindy*
*Take it easy .. same thing here*
*My Dad always say oh we should talk about everything, oh we are an open up kinnda family, donâ€™t let it inside, express ur feelings. We, we, we.. but when I tell him How I feel he yell, scream, call me names, (he always apologize after but it wounded me forever) so now I learned that NEVER open up To your parents!!*


----------



## MindySue

umm no idea ill probably leave most of it here just take the essentials (clothes and makeup hehe)

omg cant wait. i love my bf so much. (duh hes my bf but ya know..he rules)

i looked at my yearbook that i wasnt pictured in today and it made me sad to see all the senior write ups. makes me feel like i missed out on a LOT. and i did.


----------



## Jesskaa

i hope to raise this post count up by like 100 maybe?


----------



## MindySue

i hope to raise mine up 3thousand


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah thats what im goaling for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe by tonight. hahaha, i';ve done that many months ago i think when i got to 1,000 my name was all over the forum!


----------



## MindySue

damn! yeah ive done tons of posts considering i've only been a member since like, february? or something..id have to check


----------



## Jesskaa

yea, you haveeee!


----------



## MindySue

yep yep how lame am i

hah


----------



## Jesskaa

ha, well.. i used to talk alot then it got less and less.


----------



## MindySue

i know what you mean

i only go in these few threads ususally


----------



## TylerD

I Stay in this thread cuz im aweosme...most of the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

i used to be all over the boards and now its rare i go out of the general talk.. like my thread and this one and the d2b, usally. its sad... i used to talk to sooo many people on here, now they're never around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i miss them.


----------



## TylerD

Im just not on the boards much anymore period haha. So If I do come on its to answer personal messages and toss in the odd comment in here, I never look in other threads anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. i dont get on because of school.. but the summer is back around in a few days.. so i'll be on,


----------



## TylerD

Haha ya I dont get on cuz work and otherwise im with my gf but I try to come on as much as possible haha.

BattyGurl COME HERE AND TALK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !!


----------



## MindySue

wish i could be with my bf to distract me from mut!


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm getting a job.

for the summer, so i can accutally do something.


----------



## TylerD

Whats weird is everyone on thsi board finds me funny but everyone at my work finds me so weird hahaha, THey say Im really weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont understand lmao but They like it I hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... DOwn With weirdness yAY L


----------



## MindySue

tyler i wish that i was going to live near you in canada, you have the kind of humor that is most humurous to me..and id love to hang out with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but 32 hours is wayyy too far. poo


----------



## magosienne

what job did you get Jess?


----------



## MindySue

yea? you have to be 15 to get a job here and thats with a permit.


----------



## magosienne

around here it's 16, during summer holidays. and 14 if your parents have a shop and you help them.

why do glasses get dirty so quickly? it's frustrating.


----------



## MindySue

i want glasses! fake ones.


----------



## Jesskaa

everybody place around here is different.

And I'm not sure yet, im going out looking tomorrow.


----------



## magosienne

lol Mindy. i had a pair of fake ones, round and blue. i think i lost them when we moved to brittany. too bad, they were so hippie ! :rotfl:

good luck Jess !


----------



## MindySue

argh!


----------



## TylerD

Howdy fellas.... OR girls w/e I think its the same thing


----------



## MindySue

yo tyler


----------



## Jesskaa

yo.


----------



## TylerD

Whats up Double Dogs hows it going?????


----------



## MindySue

tyler you should do FOTD'S!


----------



## TylerD

What does that mean how would I do that lol???


----------



## Jesskaa

FOTD.

Face

Of

The

Day.


----------



## MindySue

yeah, you post pics of yourself everyday but you dont really wear makeup besides foundation correct? so you'd look the same everyday. ohwell lol


----------



## magosienne

lol !

my brother is eating at one of his friends, and she's allergic to milk, like deadly allergic, so she asked for my bro to bring dessert, and of course my mom's doing a pie.

oh well, maybe i'm the only one searching recipes on the web...:sleepyhead:

it's funny now, i see "allergic" to and i'm like : okay, let's do this ! let's take a recipe ! let's use rice flour instead of wheat flour ! where's my soy milk? where's the tofu? where's the agar agar? lol. i know, i'm a freak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lol well we dont want her getting sick!


----------



## Geek

omg tyler, you didn't know what FOTD is? kicks shins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MindySue

you should ban him tony

or do something cool to his name like tony(admin) only TylerD(dumbass)


----------



## magosienne

:add_wegbrech:

lol, well if she's so concerned about desserts (for 15 minutes repeating every dessert she can't eat, i think my bro [meaning mom as my bro doesn't cook] can read a recipe) she could do one herself. i like to have people to torture when i test a new recipe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i spotted one involving rice flour and raspberries, i'll put some mangoes instead, but they're still a bit too hard to be cute in slices.


----------



## Shelley

Hmmm.... very very strange...

This past Monday I saw an orthopedic/trauma surgeon, his clinic number &amp; address is in the phone book, but when I looked under the college of physicians and surgeons website in my Province he is not listed. You can look up their credentials etc.. maybe it was an imaginary doctor I was speaking to or a ghost,lol.


----------



## magosienne

lol ! maybe it's a scam or the list isn't updated.


----------



## Shelley

I hope they forgot to update the list. Maybe it is someone 'playing' doctor, lol.


----------



## MindySue

i felt like a ghost when my name nor picture was in the yearbook, like i never existed!


----------



## TylerD

YAY For Ghosts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

lol hey tyler do your FOTD today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ok..i cant believe tyler just came on, said YAY for ghosts, then got off..that ONE post.


----------



## TylerD

MINDY!!!!!!!!!! Talk with me Lady friend.... However ive had a few beer in me and listening to lips of an angel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

oops missed ya


----------



## TylerD

Its ok im back for now.... Well my friends make the BBQ haha its raining here how crazy is that I can be here for a while Mindy Back to you???


----------



## MindySue

what time is it there?


----------



## TylerD

Sorry Mindy I missed ya was with mates.... Its 12:24.... I have to go to bed soon cuz I work at 10 am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84

You start work at 10am! That is so awsome! I start at 9 and still am always an hour late! hehe. My mom starts work at 5:00am though. :scared:


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !

i made a great mistake yesterday. i bought cereals, and they're so delicious i could eat the whole box in an instant.


----------



## MindySue

what kind?


----------



## magosienne

they're from the brand Jardin Bio(logique). it's an organic brand sold in regular stores, and this box was so appealing (and less expensive than other boxes of cereals too). let me grab the box :

the four main ingredients are : quinoa, oat flakes, barley flakes, wheat flakes, plus some coconut and chocolate.

here's the whole list of ingredients :

oat flakes, quinoa 12%, cane sugar, barley flakes, rice flour, wheat flakes, palm oil, puffed rice, grated coconut(2.8%), oat, glucose syrup, low fat cocoa powder 2.6% (cocoa butter 10%), wheat flour, honey, barley, chocolate 0.48%( cane sugar, cocoa butter 24.5%, whole milk powder, cocoa paste 12.5%, soy lecithin), caramel, soy flour, sea salt.

YUM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

yum is right


----------



## magosienne

i didn't tell you, i love your sig Mindy, very cute.


----------



## MindySue

thanks!


----------



## farris2

I lost 5 pounds this week! :rockwoot: I have been working really hard at the gym and eating right sooooo its finally starting to pay off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

woohoo! good for you


----------



## ~Crystal~

Way to go Farris!! I am down about 30 since having a baby 6 months ago. I was just about to go do my nightly 1 mile walk.


----------



## TylerD

Good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hey tyler its the end of the weekend you never shared your problems!


----------



## bCreative

wow 347 pages!!

Just Postin' Crap...........hi!!


----------



## TylerD

Im sorry Mindy haha I actually Dont think you should hear about them hahaha, Its to odd.... I even had trouble telling my friends on msn hahah, but Your still very awesoem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hi back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

oh come on tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dont get me wondering now...


----------



## TylerD

Haha Its actually nothing mayjor Over the weekend I thought i had a drinking problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then my friends told me I didnt and I moved on hahahaha.... NO but seriously im gonna stop drinking for aa while cuz im aweosme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

THE END&gt;&gt;&gt; Now tell me your problems.


----------



## MindySue

i hope you do cause youre so young and got years to enjoy wait till your 40 and OLD and have nothing to live for to get wasted every night. LOL. joking..(kinda) i just wanted to piss off the oldies on here


----------



## TylerD

Lmao thats what my friend said to hahaha, hes like well it wouldnt hurt to tame it down cuz when you hit in your 50's thats when you can throw your life away lmao... But I love 50 yr old ppl they rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MY girlfriend is 50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Naw...shes not *Sigh* Its ok tho... So anyhwho... I wont be on much longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im goi ng to have an orange milk 2 go then burgers and go to bed I work at 7 am man I suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mindy you should go to bed to that way I wont feel like such a loser lol.


----------



## MindySue

loooooool tyler it's too bad she aint 50 eh.

fine fine ill go to bed ,,,not!

first tell me what kind of makeup you wear and then ill let you go unless youve already gone then screw you. haha

((orange milk wtf..ew))


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha its SOOOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously holy crap, its delicious... Have some one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ye my gf is 18 good enuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I wear coverfx creme foundation with Lise Watier primer I need to switch its sucking for my scars and pores grrr bastard hell.... I was gonnna go tal,k to the makeup guy at shoppers hes new and see what he thinks but he wasnt there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some good looking woman so I had to pass it down and got a choc bar (twix) Instead *For shame*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What do you wear?


----------



## MindySue

LOL tyler you're funny and i dont even know what orange milk is?? is this some crazy canadian custom ill have to get used to when i move there?

i wear mineral foundation (lumiere cosmetics) cause mineral foundation rocks. and then mineral blush or mac whatever dont matter as long as i have mineral foundation, i got a lot of mineral e/s but i mainly like mac e/s!! yeyeah!! i find i dont need primer but i use one anyway and it hasnt made a difference one way or anyone, got a recommendation on the mineral forum about mary kay after sun replenishing gel that works awesome aparently, but my makeup stays on anyway, but it's blue and smells good so i use it anyway!


----------



## Shelley

Hey Tyler..

but I also wear CoverFX (NaturalFX) foundation but now CoverFX has a new foundation out called Skin Tint. It's like a tinted moisturizer, really nice, plus it has a primer built in. The same primer they sell separate on the shelves.

Orange milk Ha, I have seen it in store, but never tried it. I love chocolate milk, but orange milk.. meh.


----------



## TylerD

Mindy, I tried mineral foundation once but didnt care for it didnt go well with a primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It sucked for me... You dont need one cuz your skin is pretty (For that you will suffer) No you wont Im sorry... I have crap scars that need to be filled in and some days it goes great and others its horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *cries* I need help lol.

Shelley I tried their primer but Sadly to say it didnt do much for me, it just wasnt thick enuff I donno why.. My skin is a real bugger to cover the stupid pores and scars and what not.... I may have to threaten the person who invented a primer to invent a better primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

Flavored milk makes me sick,,and the thought of milk and burgers (besides being a veggie) wtf..lol

tyler one day im gonna add you to msn or something, one day.

tyler what kind of mineral foundation did you try ?? dont give up buddy they have many great brands, id love to help you...if i knew how. hehe

mineral foundation goes great with primer as long as you let it dry! tons of peope in the mineral forum use smashbox primer with their mmu and it works good.


----------



## TylerD

No shelley have orange milk its so good.... Mindy it just came out so dont feel bad,,, ITs delicious I thought it would be bad but then it was like Holy friggin crap its a party in my mouth with orangeness...that is milky.


----------



## Shelley

That's too bad.

Have you tried Smashbox primer? I have never tried it, but maybe someone can send you a sample, or order it off Sephora website.

I'm so bad. I discovered I can slip the splint/cast off my wrist. It is so darn itchy, so sometimes I take it off and just wrap a tensor around it. I'm careful with it. Why can't they invent non itchy splints/casts!


----------



## MindySue

lmao. i wish i lived near you cause id love to hang out with you, i love that silly humor..not many peope posess it! atleast not here.

PS tyler i dont have nice skin i have acne prone skin, the only good thing is i dont have oily skin so makeup stays on without a problem or use of primer. i do have scars from acne but they arent that big of a deal, and my face is very red when i take off my makeup at night! yuck! hate looking at my bare face.


----------



## TylerD

Hey add me to msn whenever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[email protected] AND IF ANYONE ELS DOES THEN GRRR&gt; hehe jk.... ANyone feel free if your name starts with a Z.

I tried physicians formula and coverfx formula I think powders just make my piores look like crap... Creme is good cuz its thick and goes so well with a primer, so i think i need to stick with a creme to give me half what I want haha I have tried powders before and sadly to say they Just dont work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its like Milk going together with a leaf or something just doesnt work u know... Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I have smashbox and holy crap Dont wanna say this but it sucks for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To think lol.. tjhe only primer that will work for me Is one with silicone I think one that is REALLY going to cover pores...

I hate to say it but alot of the girls here that love it dont have problems with their skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or they might but not like I do... However I cant be sure all im saying is it didnt work for me and Burgers and Milk is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

lmao! Okay next time I head to Shoppers I will try the orange milk.


----------



## MindySue

holy crap tyler the way you talk id think there were huge craters in your face!! i wanna see a pic of your bare face, i bet it's not THAT bad!

ill add you now and we can talk sometime


----------



## Shelley

The other day I ate sour cream &amp; onion potato chips and washed it down with chocolate milk. Yum it was good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I had pms so anything goes, lol.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha If they did they would prob be expensive hahaha, Maybe Just like put goldbond in there lmao.

Holy crap your my hero thats so good lol!!


----------



## MindySue

im gonna add you to AIM too

you guys are crazy with your food and drink. tyler i explained to you once that you need the correct drink with the correct food, and today i had potatos with my milk! yum yum


----------



## TylerD

Well then come live by me you silly goose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well umm... Your still pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So no worries mate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would take redness over scars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I dont have huge craters just blah its like I dunno hard to explain lol I will never EVER EVER NEVER ENVER EVER HOLY FRiggin crap I cant express that enuff send anyone a pic of my skin without makeup hahaha.

The only person who has ever seen my skin without makeup Is like well obviously my family and my gf.... cuz she sucks!!! And thats it lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I should buy some of that goldbond, they advertise it enough.

lol at the hero thing. It was quite good actually. I prefer chocolate milk over drinking Pepsi etc. I hardly drink pop/soda, prefer water, white and chocolate milk. I hate coffee and rarely drink tea.

I use to eat peanut butter and banana sandwiches when I was a kid, lol.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I loved those too... SADLY I dont drink a ton of milk anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makes my complexion look bad so I had to cut it out a tiny bit Man....If only god were awesome enuff to give me milk that made my face better.


----------



## MindySue

i love sour cream and onion chips but they don't love your breath after you eat em..same with garlic flavored stuff.

what are you talking about milk making your face bad..you're crazy!!


----------



## Shelley

I have never heard about milk making your face bad.

I always brush my teeth and use mouth wash after eating sour cream &amp; onion chips. I agree they make your breath smell icky.

You know what a good drink is.. vodka and mountain dew, yum!


----------



## MindySue

I don't drink so I have no idea haaha


----------



## Shelley

I hardly drink but once in awhile I like to have one. Speaking of chocolate milk... I knew someone who use to like to drink chocolate milk and vodka together, ewwww.


----------



## TylerD

YUCKY YUCK YUCKY!!!!!! Vodka is gross!!!! i like beer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also Like Sprite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats where its at lol


----------



## Shelley

I like beer, vodka, rum &amp; coke, margaritas, mai tai's, vodka coolers etc..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Shelley your making my tummy hurt stop talking about hard alcohol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol BEER!!!!!!!! Get involved in a real adrink haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I shouldnt talk all my friends love hard alcohol.


----------



## Shelley

I'm heading off to bed. It's only 10:32pm, but I am tired. That's what happens when you are 36 years old.. joking! Goodnight Tyler! Have a beer for me . :rotfl: Goodnight Mindy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol! I also like beer but only when it is cold. Warm beer sucks!


----------



## TylerD

Haha I agree and I cant shelley sorry Im quitting drinking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but ill have a water for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Night Night Old chap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha jk.


----------



## MindySue

has anyone tried pepsi and milk? like on lavern and shirley? so gross..im scared to try it but ive always wanted to


----------



## TylerD

Mindy stop talking you have made me sick... Im sorry Keep talking I like your voice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lol! my voice eh

is this mic on?? *taps


----------



## TylerD

YES YOur voice we are talking through our brains...what is that called... ummm.... Well Ill call it shining from the moving Shinning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lol .......RIGHTY THEN


----------



## Jesskaa

bounce wit it, drop wit it, lean wit it rock wit it.


----------



## TylerD

Jess your weird... Do you have a pudding high?


----------



## Jesskaa

Tyler, you're weird. no way, I'm just naturally like that.

WHEN THE SUNSHINES WE'LL SHINE TOGETHER, SAID I'LL ALWAYS BE HERE FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## TylerD

And im freaked out now hahaha... Jk I love your singing such a beautiful Voice *Winks*


----------



## Jesskaa

hahahaha thanks kiddo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm crazy and I'm clumsy but i've got friends that LOVEEEEE MEEEE.

I DON'T KNOW THE FREAKING WORDS, BUT WHO CARESSS.

YADDDAAA YADDDDAAAAA BLAHBLAHBLAH.


----------



## farris2

:10: 40 is the new 30 and so on....

Good for you! Be careful on your walk.


----------



## TylerD

Jess is scarring me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha... Well as long as your having fun hahaha without alcohol props to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats great!!!! And Your welcome!!!! I like to sing in the shower.


----------



## MindySue

woohoo!


----------



## Jesskaa

I'LLL BE RIGHT HERE WAITING, SEARCHING FOR THE THINGS TO SAY.

i sing britney spears in the shower a lot.

no, im not kidding. hahaha.

WELL, TYLER...


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha well thats cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha as long as your happy

Well Jess

Im talking with Mindy and Rachelle on msn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

i love hanson


----------



## Jesskaa

cool, i use AIM.

because thats what the TEENAGERS do nowadays.

jaykay, i wasen't saying you were OLD.

in ANYWAY.

o0oh dude, i loved HANSON.

they were hot when i was little.


----------



## TylerD

Hanson Tisk tisk tisk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont like much....


----------



## MindySue

tyler dont be silly hanson rules

i loved them back in the 3rd grade and still do...

wheres the loveeeee

i use aim too jess but i also have msn


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats Cool.

We Should Aim Eachother Sometime Mindy!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

okay ill add you


----------



## Jesskaa

okay

whatupjess x3

is my name.


----------



## MindySue

jess i added you and my aim errored and closed lol bad luck


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

i hate when that stuff happends makes me MAD.

grrr.


----------



## TylerD

Blah I deleated my AIM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only use MSN thats what al the cool canadians use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

well i better get used to it though

but hey tyler my boyfriend is a cool canadian and he uses aim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

i may not be a canadian

but i'm a pretty spectacular pa-'er'.

oh i think i have msn, but i never understood it.


----------



## TylerD

Well I used to use it all the time but then I guess I got super un cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

yea you did.

you poor person.

I'm here without you babyyyyyy

and blah

and tonight its onlyyyy youuuu and meeeee.

sometyhingdfjknkgjfjks;


----------



## MindySue

dont like that song


----------



## Jesskaa

i like itt.


----------



## TylerD

I dont know what song that is :'( Cries


----------



## Jesskaa

blahblahblahhhhh.

I drank shampoo today!


----------



## TylerD

WHAT YUCK Go to bed Lmao your to hyper hahahha.


----------



## MindySue

LMAO tyler is telling you to go to bed you know you should, especially when he calls you hyper! him of all people.


----------



## Jesskaa

it was orangey.

like yummymymymymymymymymymy.

OH MY MY MY.

YOU DONT HAVE TO COOL.

O

HAHAHA.

very true, about tyler.

but, i guess he hasen't much BEER tonight.


----------



## MindySue

orangey, like orange milk


----------



## TylerD

Lmao Jess are you Drunk???/ Yes Im laying off alcohol for a while Im starting to question myself....Im drinkin to much, I have to lay off for sure.... its worriyng me.


----------



## Jesskaa

no like shampoo SWAVUE. or sometihng.

nah, i'm not DRUNK! DUUH SILLY.

WERE COULD I GET BEER?

good luck with that! :cowboy:


----------



## MindySue

hhaa omggggggg loving this thread tonight


----------



## Jesskaa

so today, i tried to have a yard sale.


----------



## MindySue

hhaha..just randomly by yourself?


----------



## Jesskaa

no silly billy.

with a friend.

we just rolled out a table.

and smashed stuff together

and shoved signs in near by cars driving.. DASH BOARDS!


----------



## MindySue

did anybody go

im so tired


----------



## Jesskaa

if we were a movie you'd be right guy and i'd be the bestfriend

you'd fall in LOVE with.

no, nobody went!


----------



## MindySue

aw that sucks

im going to bed

seeya and ill talk to you on aim soon!! when it's not being dumb and freezing on me


----------



## CellyCell

Im bored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar

me too


----------



## Jesskaa

me and my friend are too.


----------



## CellyCell

Boredism - horrible disease. Yep.


----------



## Jesskaa

dude, i want a cool siggy like mindy has!


----------



## MindySue

I just peed for like 5 minutes! I swear to god! I had to pee throughout the night and didn't pee till just now and wowowoww i've never peed that long/much. Thought i'd let you guys know.


----------



## magosienne

lol you're funny Mindy. this night i have to go to the bathroom three times, not counting the two others before going to sleep.

Note to myself : never again drink verbena infusions after dinner.


----------



## Ashley

Hello!!

I'm so nervous! I have two finals today from 3-9!


----------



## TylerD

Mindy Thanks for that info.... To bad your not me, I have trained myself to never Have to go to the bathroom again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont eat or drink there for I never have to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aplsmas that sucks lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

i got my haircut today.

its getting dyed soon.

and im so SLEEPY.


----------



## Shelley

What color are you dying it Jesskaa? Please post pics of your new 'do.

My yellow rose bush has about 50 buds on it and a few came out today. Woohoo! Here is a pic of a bloom..


----------



## MindySue

lol ty


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't a clue what color!


----------



## MindySue

jess i really liked the color nury showed you in your thread about it, that was nice.

i love the color yellow especially on flowers


----------



## Jesskaa

im planning on doing something like that, i think.


----------



## MindySue

yay! itll look awesome


----------



## Jesskaa

thanksss


----------



## MindySue

cant wait to see it cause you better take pics hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

theres my hair right now, i cut alot of the end and got some sidebangs and i've kinda been messing around with it.

when i dye it its going some type of brown, for sure.

i need to spruce up my the sims games.


----------



## MindySue

aw you look so cute, are you not wearing makeup? im jealous if so cause you dont need it!

your skin looks amazing, it's hard to believe it's the same skin as it used to be looking at your thread talking about it


----------



## Jesskaa

aww thanks.

accutane is some AMAZING stuff.

i skipped a month because of some really lame reason but my acne never re-appeared and im getting back on track soon, but im pretty happy with my skin now, and its only going to get better!


----------



## greatnana

silly thread lol


----------



## MindySue

thats awesome im happy it worked for you.


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks mindy.


----------



## MindySue

congrats on 3000 posts!


----------



## Jesskaa

OH YAY!

I FINALLY MADE IT.

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA.

i didn't even realize.


----------



## MindySue

haha, nice. i cant wait to get there myself


----------



## CellyCell

Cute hair jes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

blahblah.

job calls.

i think on wednesday.. im working with my friend at her familes restaurant and we've gotta clean up the upstairs for people who are comming on saturday.

I will get paid.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> money.

thanks!


----------



## MindySue

wooho money, what you gonna buy? makeup?

i get paid wed even though i just went on a huge shopping trip today (check out my haul) and plan to buy either more makeup or clothes..or finally an epilady that nury recommended to me.

i hope tyler comes on tonight, i had a lot of fun talking to him last night!


----------



## Jesskaa

depends how much i get... i'm kinda in a money saving mood.


----------



## MindySue

weird im never in that mood haha

i just washed my face with my new tangerine dream cleanser and it smelled soosososo good and then the moisturizer smelled like watermelon, i wanted to eat it


----------



## Jesskaa

well it wouldn't matter if i was or wasent. my moms making me save it.


----------



## MindySue

why that sucks although its the smart choice..


----------



## Jesskaa

i can spend $20 at the movies and it only costs 8 toget in.

i can spent over $40 just walking around in little shopping centers.

i'm a money spending person.

so, my mom is making me save.


----------



## MindySue

ah. i kinda wish my parents made me save cause i have to go to college in a few months with nothing to my name.


----------



## Jesskaa

that sucks.

I should save for more highschool stuff, im working hard possible to get jobs being 14, nobody really wants you to work.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i know what you mean


----------



## Jesskaa

it sucks because it makes me and my mom argue she acts like i don't try to find work


----------



## MindySue

your mom shouldnt even be wanting you to work when you havent even entered highschool..thats what being a parent is, supporting your kids until theyre old enough to do it themselves.. i didnt get a job till my junior year in highschool.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i know, we went threw all of that.

then my mom said.. "find work or else i can't play for anything".

she wouldn't make me work, but we don't have the money for her to pay for my other stuff besides food,cloths, and house ect. She can't pay for my movies, and stuff... so my only option is really a job.


----------



## MindySue

that sucks


----------



## Jesskaa

i work tomorrowwww at 5.

and i should go to bed.

5pm.


----------



## MindySue

5 pm haha

well i go to work at 4pm


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, what time do you get off?

i dont have an time.


----------



## MindySue

4-8 but i ususally get done at 7-7:30


----------



## Jesskaa

oh thats pretty cool.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think im going to go to bed, im sleepy.


----------



## MindySue

okay good night


----------



## TylerD

Mindy come on MSN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

i am silly

oops no im not lmao


----------



## Jesskaa

oh man, i had one serious nightmare.


----------



## MindySue

about what?


----------



## Lia

Hey peeps! Today is brazilian's valentine's day! I'm happy


----------



## MindySue

aww thats cool hows it going?


----------



## magosienne

hey guys ! found a book for my dad, got a new card at virgin megastore, but i didn't find a shirt for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i went by the galeries lafayette and the Mac counter, nothing was really appealing and i didn't find their lipglosses(what do you think about Love Nectar?). and i hate how they were avoiding us. maybe that's because i told my bro's gf their foundations caused sometimes allergies? :eusa_whistle:i didn't say it out loud and they were busy with another client paying her stuff.

and i don't know where i can find some bangles, maybe in the indian shops of Paris, but i'm lazy today i don't wanna take the underground.


----------



## bluebird26

I didn't know Brazil had its own Valentine's Day, how cool!


----------



## MindySue

wow they ignored you at MAC? theyre always eager to help at my MAC.

Aude I saw you on the user list and I was like aude is on, I bet she will be posting in this thread soon and then I look and you already did hehe, I just got stuff at MAC yesterday under my hauls thread.

love nectar looks really pretty online but ive never seen it in the store, id say it was a great color though.


----------



## Lia

Yeah, a store created it some decades ago. We never celebrated St. Valentine's day (mostly because it's not a Portuguese tradition), so February 14th is a regular day here


----------



## Lia

I was trying to discover if here in brazil there's a place that would sell coconut oil - so far no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> funny thing, palm oil is extremely easy to find here


----------



## MindySue

weird you can get coconut oil anywhere here


----------



## magosienne

lol Mindy ! usually that's the first thread i check...and i also check if you posted smthg there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :add_wegbrech:

Love nectar looks really pretty. orangey colors don't look very good on me unless i use light shades or combine them with other colors, so i thought this might be one.

that's weird they ignored me at mac, usually when i go to sephora, they're always here to help if you need and don't leave you clueless, searching for the lipglosses. this is what i get from walking into a snobbish shop.

i've been wondering with my type of pants if my shoes will look appropriate. they're white, so are my pants, but i wonder if i shouldn't use another pair of shoes, like sandals of some kind. like i wanna spend one hour in each shop just ot hear "sorry, we don't have your size anymore". arg. can i fake sickness June 23th?

great news : i received a 20% discount at sephora for next week, i hope i'll be able to buy some UD e/s, they'll cost 3 euros less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol ! you can check indian shops if there's some in Brazil.


----------



## MindySue

lol aude well i love to talk to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what size shoe do you wear?

i wish i had a sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

here at my city there's none available. The items i can find easily are the ones Japanese cuisine related - we have a big community here..

Shoosh... Will have to make soaps without it - but i'm sure i can work it out... The thing i have problems with are the fragrances - how am i supposed to make them work?I have no talent on mixing smells


----------



## magosienne

eeek ! you don't have one? i'm lucky, i guess, i've always lived near some not too far away.

in french size it's 41 but in US size i think it's 9 (and i'm talking about regular shoes, for sneakers it's one size bigger !). the problem is 41 is the limit in women's shoes, and usually each shop received one pair per collection, so i'vepretty much given up buying shoes. oh yeah, and i have problem wearing thin shoes or heels. i like my boots anyway, nothing better to catch my bus lol.

that's too bad (lucky you though for the jap stuff!!). can you order online?


----------



## MindySue

well i live in a smaller city even though it's the biggest one in maine but maine isnt very big anyways.

i just mixed milk and dr pepper together cause of how on lavern and shirley lavern drank milk and pepsi, figured hey might be the same thing, and omg it's so gross.


----------



## Lia

I wish i had a sephora too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

that sucks aude, im lucky to be blessed with smaller feet..im a 6 1/2

we can be in pain together over it.

and i wish i knew what to tell you about the soap thing but honestly i have no idea. never attempted or would be good at it either.


----------



## Lia

Not really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But instead i think i can manage to find babassu oil, brazil nut oil, which here has its original name = parÃ¡'s nut (which is our state's name - it's a local nut which is getting popular around the world), MAAYBE (a big big one) cupuaÃ§u butter (similar to cocoa one) and other local plants and oils (copaÃ­ba, andiroba, etc etc)


----------



## MindySue

i want to reach 3000 posts tonight, it'll be easy with the way i post and it's only 1 pm now.


----------



## Lia

Don't worry, we have the supreme prophet: Mr. Google, better than any hero (watching too much heroes. lol)

My feet size are 8.5 - left foot; 9 - right foot


----------



## magosienne

lol !

maybe you can adapt a basic soap recipe with the local products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (oh, and i was thinking maybe you could perfume them with EO?).


----------



## Jesskaa

dude, my brothers paying me to burn him 6 cd's, do his laundry and clean his room area.

all of which is to easy for words.

and i know i'll get paid because my mom controls his money.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

plus i work tonight.

so, i'm in LUCK!


----------



## Lia

I'm planning on doing the perfume with some local essences (maybe i'll drag dear bf to the Ver-o-peso - a big open market full of those local stuff - someday -&gt; he's going to buy some local soaps to send to his sister)


----------



## MindySue

he better pay you good!


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh i know, he's going to.


----------



## Lia

Great - i love to earn some money - btw , maybe in August i'll start to get paid by the university ! Yay!

Unfortunately, i gotta go study right now - see you later!


----------



## MindySue

bye bye!


----------



## Jesskaa

oh man all the sudden i got a really bad headache.


----------



## MindySue

i hate headaches


----------



## Jesskaa

i think it was because my mom made me sooo mad.

she forgot that she had towls in the dryer and she went to walmart and my options were to just shove them ontop of the dryer and leave them there, or fold them because they were dry. Well, we were having a good-day and getting along so i folded them to be nice &amp; she comes home from walmart walks downstairs and was like '" hope you weren't expecting money for folding theese." and i was really mad i wasen't expecting money but i had high hopes for a THANKYOU. but instead she goes over the washing machine and goes "you have it on the wrong settings" and she was all po'ed about it and she was being so mean, when she left i started crying for no reason because i was so MAD. im trying to get money, which she wants me to-do and i really don't mind getting jobs at all, but she wont stay OUT!


----------



## MindySue

thats really horrible, my mom does the same..when i do stuff she complains about it but she always complains i dont help enough. i remember once i cleaned the whole kitchen and she didnt even say anything.


----------



## Jesskaa

thats exactly how my mom is.

she only likes to point everything wrong i do &amp; when something is done nicely.. she'll just pretend she didn't even notice.

its so mean.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i think it's just she doesnt know how to show affection, let me guess, you guys never hug or kiss either?


----------



## Jesskaa

no we stopped that. But i think its weird to just hug or kiss your mom at 14, just randomly. I mean when i go away for a week or more she'll hug or kiss me goodbye and whe i come back we'll hug.


----------



## MindySue

oh, i figured you never had that kind of bond, becuase me and my mom dont and she acts the same way. its ususally a sign of not knowing how to show you care, when you dont appreciate things. i dont think it's weird, if it's the right kind of mother daughter bond, but me and my mom dont have that so it would be weird. i think the last time i hugged her was when she found out her sister died. that was a few years ago, but she did hug me when i graduated..and it was awkward


----------



## Jesskaa

My mom and I have a weird relationship. She never cares about the good things i do, but i can tell her anything going on with boys &amp; friends.

it all depends on how the day is.

to me hugging and kissing.. your mom random will always be odd.


----------



## TylerD

Im bored.....


----------



## magosienne

i'm ordering some stuff to make my own lipbalm. i'm pissed, the last one i bought is so fragile it nearly broke today, just a week after i bought it, obviously the brand has to work on the texture.


----------



## MindySue

guys i just got out of work and you have to punch out with your number and ive been doing it for a year and a half now and my number just left my head and i sat there for 10 minutes trying to remember it and gave up and went home without punching out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wtf lol

now i remember its 1173


----------



## TylerD

Mindy your just flying with posts lmao.


----------



## Jesskaa

holaaaaaaaa.

my friends are so annoying.

gosh.


----------



## MindySue

heck yea tyler


----------



## Shelley

Hey everybody!


----------



## TylerD

Jess im gonna go ahead and agree with you there I hate my friends right now to haha.

Mindy I have been here way longer then you and your kicking my a** in posts lmao.... its so weird.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

i can't stand them right now.


----------



## Shelley

Well guess what Tyler?! I am also kicking your a** in posts and I have been here longer than you, lol! :moa:


----------



## TylerD

Hey shelley whats rockin Dog

Hahah well thats understandable tho lol......

Hey Best body spray ever I got today Bod Musk Soooo good Im in love with it... Makes my skin feel greasty but still smells so good.


----------



## Shelley

lol! Not much, I drank a few rum and coke earlier. :moa: I also barbequed chicken and potatoes, yum!


----------



## MindySue

tyler you suck come on MUT more and you can catch up


----------



## Jesskaa

i think its cool that i made 3,000 yesterday and mindy made it today.


----------



## TylerD

lmao shelley are you drunk then??

Mindy I cant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I cant take this place much hahaha jk jk....Im just to busy for this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Agreed


----------



## MindySue

you're lame then!


----------



## TylerD

Haha.... I try to tell you im not as aweosme as some ppl make me out to be hahah


----------



## Jesskaa

move along move along just to make it through!


----------



## Shelley

Not drunk, just feeling tipsy and good, lol. :sheep:


----------



## MindySue

yep youre right

just kidding


----------



## TylerD

Hahah thats awesome I like being tipsy Your making me wanna drink now *cries* But Im giving it up for 2 weeks blah its so DAMN HARD!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

so after two weeks your going to drink again?


----------



## MindySue

yeah, i dont get it? lol


----------



## Jesskaa

after 2 weeks of no drinking.. can you imagine how much your going to want?


----------



## TylerD

Yes after 2 weeks im drinking... What dont you get Mindy Lmao.... I need 2 weeks off drining... Im not going to stop ever.... Its just ive been drinking tons lately so im taking a while off and then Ill go back after 2 weeks lightly... ANd no I wont want it super BBad my body can only take a certian amount of alcohol no matter how bad I want it... after 9 or 10 beer Im hammered thats that lmao


----------



## MindySue

tyler i duno it was a weird ammount of time to pick but i guess i understand it now


----------



## TylerD

No its not its perfect if u think about itlol... a week is to short... and 2 weeks is just to much come on now 3 weeks or more your just wanting to kill me now.


----------



## MindySue

lol tyler

sing a song


----------



## Shelley

I drank more when I was younger. It takes time to cut back. You can do it Tyler!


----------



## TylerD

Mindy I wont sing a song cuz its late and im going to bed now hahaha, ANd thanks Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I believe in myself as well.... I like alcohol its good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I will cut back or come and live with you and Drink all your alcohol... Ok lets go with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

fine tyler


----------



## MindySue

this thread needs to be bumped up again


----------



## TylerD

Lol I think this thread needs to die.


----------



## MindySue

no way?? why


----------



## girl2006

wanted to contribute to this never ending thread!


----------



## magosienne

sorry i'm not on MuT those days, and sadly, i don't think i'll be there as much next week too, i gotta find a ****in' linen outifit. pff, i already have the pants, but white linen, and in my size, i didn't think it would be that hard. i also wanna find some kind of outfit like the actress playing Cameron has in House, i love this style.

and i'm currently trying my new kajal fro mdeborah, and trying to figure out how i'll put makeup next saturday. seriously, this wedding is seriously starting to annoy me to the point i don't even wanna go.


----------



## Shelley

No way! This thread is going to live forever! :cowboy: :rotfl:


----------



## MindySue

yea! ty started it and he cant finish it hehe


----------



## TylerD

Lol I know ahahah im so surpised this thread is still going you guys are so aweosme Holy crap its like almost 2 am hahaha.... And I aint drunk whoo I rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Going on almost a week without drinking its been a challenge but I have succeeded so far lol.


----------



## Shelley

Congrats Tyler! Cheers! :trink4: Sorry I just had to say that, lol! :rotfl:


----------



## MindySue

silly


----------



## TylerD

I failed Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I drank on Sat night lmao I didnt want to but it was Goldys gym party and we had free alcohol I had to Blah...but now im good again hahaa.

So anywhooobie... Trying to keep this thread going it seems Jess is kick my a**...for that I have to throw snakes at her :|


----------



## MindySue

tyler!!

you did too want to

no one forced it on you you bad boy


----------



## TylerD

Hahah well I know the alcohol forced me into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was calling my name I had to blah!!!!

MIndy I wish my skin was smooth like the silver surfer, I just told you that on msn but thought i would say it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I agree with Mindy.

And please no snakes! lol.


----------



## MindySue

Haha!


----------



## TylerD

Hahah ok no snakes Kitty Cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aww kitties


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay, I like kittys!


----------



## TylerD

You dont anymore haha jk


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks, thanks a lot. haha, but the kitty is still CUTE.


----------



## TylerD

BY the way I forgot how young Jess what GOD!!!! lol Abandon that rule haha jk.


----------



## MindySue

lmao


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.


----------



## MindySue

ty why wont it let me message you anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Is msn being crappy to you... Try singing out and in again...Mine is working fine it must be yours I think hold on i will try singing out and in again.

Ok no its deffinitely mine my msn wont even come up now what the hell...it wont work NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *CRIES*!!!!! Why is everything failing me today.


----------



## MindySue

ooook


----------



## TylerD

YAY its working


----------



## MindySue

lol you overreactor


----------



## TylerD

I do overreact but its ok cuz i love apple juice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

me too!

yum yum yum yum

and all juice except grapefruit juice ewwwww


----------



## TylerD

Yes I agree I hate that crap hahah Pineapple is sso good too mmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

mannn i feel sick.


----------



## MindySue

whats wrong? me too. i always do though cause of the stones.


----------



## magosienne

i have my period, so i don't feel so good either. just having to go in a clothes store was a torture.

i made some dessert but i didn't put enough sugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

i just got a stomach ache.. it sucks.

and im cleaning so im all hot and sweaty.


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! it sucks !!


----------



## MindySue

try having kidney stones...it feels like period cramps but worse cause you cant stand up and it gets all swollen. and also i get cramps like 5 times a month instead of my regular period ones...wahhh


----------



## magosienne

arg. yes, you are our master, sigh. did they told you how long it could take you to get rid of them?


----------



## MindySue

nope oh well


----------



## Shelley

I'm not in a good mood right now. I just came back from a doctor's appt, didn't go well.:banghead: I *itched about it in the MUT advice forum. :madd:


----------



## MindySue

uh oh..ill go look

im in a good mood because my payment of residence was payed today for college, so now just have to pay tuition and im ALL SET. i didnt think it would happen.


----------



## Shelley

A few nights ago I was at the senior home where my aunt lives. My cousin brought in pizza etc, we used the multi purpose room for our dinner, get together etc. There was about 15 people. Anyways my cousin just phoned and said the ward my aunt lives on is shut down. There is a rampant stomach flu throughout the ward and apparently my cousin and about half the people who came to the dinner all have it. So far so good, I feel fine. Yikes!


----------



## MindySue

wow thats scary! hope you dont get it.


----------



## Jesskaa

ow, i hope you do NOT get it.


----------



## TylerD

Oh god Shelley Im praying you dont get it.... Blah thats horrible....

ALso Im not getting my text messages FRICKIN SASKTEL !!!! Blah My phone is going to have a seizure within the next hour or two... DAMN!!


----------



## Jesskaa

texting is pretty fun. aha.


----------



## TylerD

Im texting now I text a random person by accident when I got my new phone and now she texts me all the time hahaha.... how strange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

well thats a cool way to meet new people. hahaha.

i have somebody who calls my cell looking for carlos to talk to him about his bills and its just hiliarious because the lady will go "carlos?" and i'm just like "no, not carlos." and then she'll go on about him being in debt and sometimes she asks for his wife named Anna.


----------



## TylerD

Lmao thats so strange.... hahahah I would laugh so hard tooo.....

Yes Jes Im having a long convo with this girl now shes like I need ur number cuz i just got a new phone I need as many phone numbers as possible and now ere just talking shes 21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and she likes teh bar and hates relationships and apparently me cuz I have a gf LMAO.... She has a razr tho so shes kewl...

Jess take a pic of ur razr I would take a pic of my phone but im lazy as helll!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

haahha.

she sounds rather intresting.

okay, i will. but thats only because my camera and phone are right next to me.


----------



## MindySue

tyler why are you such a pimp..


----------



## TylerD

hahaha YAY Ok I wanan see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have my comp camera here bnut if you wanna know what mine looks like look up samsung a900 on the net they all look the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is so many diff looking razrs

And she is interesting... I told her to add me to msn talking over text describing yourself can take light years haha.

Im not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why arent you talking to me on msn???


----------



## MindySue

cause i just got back to my computer silly


----------



## Jesskaa

okay the photo quality sucks though cause my camera batteries are L0O0OW.

&amp; not to mention is 1am and im take pictures of my phone. ha.







the front, its dirty.. lol.






flipped open!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hey who is that guy? is that shane west?


----------



## Jesskaa

YES IT ISSSS :luv:


----------



## TylerD

Thats a nice phone I love razrs they even look better then my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... Is hould get one... But damn they are expensive without a plan and I already got this new one hahaha oh well they are farelly similar.


----------



## MindySue

i thought so..what a cutie

shane west is cuter than the silver surfer..lmao (waiting for tyler to kick my ass)


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, i don't care to much what cellphone i have aslong as i got one.

yes shane west is pretty hotttttt.


----------



## TylerD

I damn well do... if I have one of those loner phones I freak out gaaah!!! They are ugly... Im all about style. Just like I would never wear swear pants.


----------



## MindySue

i wear sweat pants lmao.....and i have style hey im gonna be a fashion designer. i buy mine from american apparel and theyre cute.


----------



## Jesskaa

well i don't want one of those lame phones either hahaha.

but still.. if i ever needed it, i'd use it.

you don't wear pants?!?!!?!!?!?!

man, i have this headache and my head is like idk what the word for it is.

but i just said the most embarressing thing to the wrong aim and man it really sucks now. hahaha, and i can't eve think of an excuse to get outta of it exept for the truth "wrong aim" but man MAN MAN MAN.

headache.


----------



## TylerD

I hate headaches!!!!! well girls cann pull off sweatpants Mindy.... I CANT HAHAHA


----------



## Jesskaa

my brothers into fashion... i find it to be hiliarious.


----------



## MindySue

whatd yo usay jess?

tyler yeah guys in sweatpants is creepy


----------



## Jesskaa

i have a friend named jason and instead of saying hi, when i aim him i'll say something completely random. So i was like "if you saw that i had really big and pretty doll house and pretend you got jealous would you try to build a bigger better one than mine? with like candy inside!!?!" and i didn't click the right aim name and sent it to this boy Nick, who i like [kinda] and he thinks im completely strange/random.

yeah, i know.. but who would ever say that to a guy who you like? jeez.


----------



## TylerD

YOU BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just saw this now.... I dont know shane west but silver surfer would beat his ass YA THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## MindySue

you only saw it cause i told you to look. now calm down!!!!!!

hahaha jess thats so random

i bet tyler would build a big doll house


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha i bet tyler would!!

the kid nick was like "you need some sleep."

and then i aimed it to the right person and he was like "yeah &amp; i'd go buy better barbies then you have too."

oh &amp; what the heck is a silver surfer???


----------



## TylerD

Fu**ING cell phone GOD stupid text messages dont stop im throwing it out of the damn window now Im frickin mad  i hate ppl...

So whats up Peeps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The most awesome person in the world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

tyler pay attention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

impossible.


----------



## TylerD

Well its hard with my stupuid phone going off I hate ppl.... Why dont they go eat peanut butter and be quiet for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

why dont you just shut it off or stop [email protected][email protected]#!*#!


----------



## Jesskaa

why dont you turn the valume down?


----------



## TylerD

For your information Miss I frickin no everything I DID TURN OFF MY PHONE  hahaha!!! SO YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But im almost going soon going out with friends for pizza and have to be up for 8 tomorrow to work at 9 blah


----------



## MindySue

jesus youre going out for pizza at 12 am??


----------



## Jesskaa

if you take the u out of jesus you get my name..

and if you take my whole name first,middle and last.. you can spell sinner in that order.


----------



## MindySue

hmm..interesting


----------



## magosienne

hey guys ! need to go to sleep but don't want to. yawn.


----------



## MindySue

boo


----------



## TylerD

BOOOOO Homies... Hi Mindy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got off work I hate my boss alot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hey ty (do you hate that or should i call you tyler)

im reviving this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Thank you MIndy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:

No Ty is fine I just hate when my fricking dad calls me it cuz i dunno hahaha and he always does just to annoy me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lol well dads suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Oh god mindy im being nice stayuing up so you can boost your post count hahah you suck im so tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

i dont care about boosting my post count i just wanna talk to you so i say you cant leave till then itll give us more time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

awwwwwe *wuuuuub* I feel so special  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Well then I will stay for a couple more mins hahaha.... however My eyes are like so heavy bastards Ill cut my eye lids off eeeew i wont.


----------



## MindySue

lmao don't make me feel bad for making you stay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

hahaha I wont im sorry I feel great for staying


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good

but it's almost time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -cries-


----------



## TylerD

YAY come on 4 more posts hahaha oh god I made it I feel great and yet so tired lmao


----------



## MindySue

poo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerD

You made it Mindy congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CELEBRATION NOW lets celebrate by going to bed... Now Mindy Glad I could keep you company your awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Talk with you tomorrow nighty night I will enjoy my sleep on the floor.


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> byeeeeee nerd


----------



## magosienne

i posted less these past days....and i'm frustrated, grrr. can you believe it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm so helplessly mut addicted sigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :brsh: :glasses:


----------



## MindySue

i've noticed aude!! where you been.


----------



## magosienne

shopping trying to find shoes and some linen shirt (i'm telling you : cotton is now gonna be my best friend). i've also worked last week so i had consequently less time to log on mut and post.

haha i've watched some malcom in the middle, that's so funny.


----------



## MindySue

tyler changed his av like i said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

i think he super young is avatar then his profile picture he looks more his age.


----------



## MindySue

it might be cause of the hair/tiny facial hair growing over his lip

but i like his hair better in the av  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love short hair on guys..

aude i love malcom in the middle!


----------



## Jesskaa

yep.

I usually like long hairr but i think tyler looks better with short.

i need to showerrrr.


----------



## MindySue

thats it, hes cutting it ! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.


----------



## MindySue

yay


----------



## TylerD

Im home now from work, I didnt get tomorrow off Damn I needed to go to a wedding so i will only make the supper now im off work at 4 so I can sstill go there for supper.. and ummm *cough drinks cough* lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I like weddings.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

pfft tyler. has it been 2 weeks

i have tomarrow off


----------



## TylerD

So close but not yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love weddings i wanna go... but oh well just make the supper will be good enuff.

Your lucky mindy I dont :'(


----------



## MindySue

you love weddings but theres lots of people there..and dancing


----------



## Jesskaa

i went to a wedding over the summer.

it was pretty sad the day after my cousin Ross who got married ended up being sent to war. It was depressing.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

think PA, is gross.


----------



## TylerD

Well I can Dance mindy haha im just not a fan... ANd yes there is lots of ppl there but its family ands tuff I like my family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jess thats sad... Try to keep things postivie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

its weird to think of tyler dancing..

so i'm not going to think of it.

lol, i am.

atleast PA schools get out earlier.

=]


----------



## MindySue

lets see you dance tyler

Lol Jess.


----------



## TylerD

Didnt you guys see that video I had of me up of doing D lites and dancing?????????????? Everyone loved it And said I was a good dancer it was a magic performance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

no let me see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

nah. i didnt.


----------



## TylerD

No lets not hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

why not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah why nots??


----------



## TylerD

Ok MIndy Saw it over msn hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz I dont want ppl seeing me dance...its strange.


----------



## Jesskaa

k.


----------



## TylerD

Awe JEss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dont give me the k...................................

Here watch it then haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

YouTube - Photon


----------



## MindySue

lol jess


----------



## Jesskaa

what else was i supppposeee to say?

uhm. intresting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im lacking words today.


----------



## farris2

My 24 year old son is partying in New Orleans tonight.I hate it when he goes there! No offense to the city but it just makes me nervous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

im sure he will be fine!


----------



## Jesskaa

aw, he'll be a ohkay.


----------



## farris2

Thanks girls...he just texted me and told me he got a job there....working 9pm to 5 am....now it looks like he will move there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh man. I'm sure your son is smart enough to stay out of trouble down there or up there.. whichever.


----------



## farris2

I just dont think working in clubs will pay his bills,I did it while he was growing up and it sucked.


----------



## Jesskaa

aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Thats the trouble of being a teenager we all like clubs... Well I dont I rather just sit at a bar with a couple friends and drink, but still.... Yes its spendy tghats for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

teenager.

strange WORD.


----------



## MindySue

i dont like clubs or bars ty


----------



## farris2

Yeah I know.Its just the night life thing,I did it,my friends have done it,you tend to not go home or go to bed after work,then you get your sleep all screwed up etc etc.Oh well,Im gonna try to get some sleep.Nite ladies...thanks again.


----------



## Jesskaa

well, i hope sleep cheers you up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

all my friends think im going to be most party one.

the drunk one.

hahahaha, is what they say.

i think i'll be an angel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.


----------



## MindySue

better be an angel jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

haha... i will be i don't think i'll be a big drinker.. because im usaully always hyper at night.. and thats when you club right? yeah well im set.


----------



## MindySue

lol so i noticed..


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehehe.


----------



## MindySue

im going back to watcing dawsons creek!


----------



## Jesskaa

cool. :0


----------



## MindySue

im craving hot chips..

you know ones that set your mouth on fire.


----------



## Jesskaa

mmhmmmm.

man i just snuck downstairs.


----------



## magosienne

hey girls ! i did my hair, my makeup apart from mascara, and god i hope i'll be able to walk with my new shoes because i didn't remember until last night i had to throw away my previous sandals, i loved them so much but they were just unwearable. god i hate weddings. right now i'm ok because we'll change at the hotel but i always feel like a clown, and wearing shoes with heels... oh, yeah, worth a lot. if only i could wear my goth shoes, i would feel so much more at ease. did i say i can't dance?

pff, and i'll wear white pants and shirts, i should have taken black, with the weather i'm thinkign it would suit best, we're in summer but it's only 18Â°C, and it's raining from time to time, the sky covered with clouds.

and i don't care about that "rainy wedding, happy wedding" say.

at least this would have persuaded me to finally take care of my feet and put some nailpolish on them also. and i managed to put neutral polish, i swear i wanted to go turquoise but told to my freaky self it would be too much.

and right now i'm listening to nightwish, i love that band.


----------



## MindySue

i LIVE for dressing up. im such a girly girl. i love it. high shoes and all.


----------



## Jesskaa

Meee too! on school nights i almost did it everyday shove on an old dress &amp; heels and dance to music in my room. lol.

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## MindySue

i remember when i was in middle school my computer was downstairs in this room and my dad would be sleeping in the living room next door. i used to stay on till 3 or 4 or even 5 and always have to sneak out past him when i was done, because he would wake up and realize i was still up and flip out. ahh, i miss those days. those were the days i LIVED for being online, it was so fun, now im just here cause i have lack of better things to do.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. I i snuck downstairs and for the first time ever i went alll the way down toget a lollypop and my dad was down there so i ran back up!


----------



## MindySue

hhaha i used to do that all the time. id be so scared theyd wake up. now i dont care what time im up cause im 18!! woohoo. haha. not, theyd still get mad. but it's summer so i doubt they would, id have to do it for school nights. thatll never happen again! cause when i go back to school ill be on my own!! wow scary.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, when im 18 i dont think my parents will care.. they only start to care when its like 3am and im not sleeping.. and i always have to remind them ITS SUMMER! ha.


----------



## MindySue

heck yeah. i love summer. or i did every other year up until high school. now that it's over it just seems like well i never have to go back there anyways.

my summer before high school was the best summer i ever had. i miss it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

This _is _my summer before highschool.

ahhh nervous!!!


----------



## MindySue

yeah i know but im sure itll be awesome like mine was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lets just hope your highschool days will be funner than mine

im sure they will though since you have a good group of friends?

but i did too..and then i lost them all in highschool ahhhh.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i dont know what highschool will be like.

because my 8th grade year was at a new school, so i had to make new friends, and everything.. so i hope im still friends with most of them when i go into highschool.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

awe, why was highschool bad for you?


----------



## MindySue

cause i didn't really make any friends, the only remotely good year was my freshman year because i still had SOME of my middle school friends and everything was new and exciting, and new people. the only friends i made i lost basically or they were only around sometimes, werent real friends.


----------



## Jesskaa

awe, will atleast your out of that now.

Im kinda plan on making some new friends beacause 2 of the girls i hangout with they keep on talking about how they got high with eachother the other night and they keep inviting more and more of our 'group' to join in with them and so far only me and my bestfriend are the only 2 who wont go and they never even asked me and im glad.

so most of the people i thought were goodfriends came out not too be over the summer already.

so, i hope to make new friends.


----------



## MindySue

omg jess, i hate to say it but...it all goes down hill from there.

thats how i lost most my friends, they start getting into that shit..i NEVER did. and there i was alone. atleast your friend is sticking by you, i had no one.


----------



## Jesskaa

will i'd rather be alone during highschool then get addicted and be a drug addict.

yeah my bestfriend is for now, but when they first asked her to go with them to sneak and get the stuff she freaked out and called me, and i think she was expecting me to tell her to go! and i was just like "im not going to give you permission to ruin your life!" idk i guess she finally realized how lame it is.


----------



## MindySue

:/ well dang i wish i had people like you around..no ones clean anymore. my good friend is all about ecstasy but he's such a good guy. he's the only real friend i've got here but even he isnt clean.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah, but i had to learn the hard way what drugs were alll about &amp; seeing how it can just rip a family apart and thats why i choose not to do it plus i don't wanna be known as my parents second screwup, the only that makes them proud of me is the fact that i do stay away from drugs.

yeah, I know a lot of people are not clean. But onces your addicted, your stuck.


----------



## MindySue

aw there is a lot more to be proud of you than just that.


----------



## Jesskaa

awe, i hope so though.


----------



## MindySue

i bought this blanket today


----------



## goddess13

That is a cute blanket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is the weather like everyone?


----------



## MindySue

so-so

i wish all fish talked like in finding nemo


----------



## Aprill

It is hot here


----------



## MindySue

is anyone else too challenged to braid their own hair?

im eating now and laters.

i had taco bell today (obviously not meat cause im a veggie) but im seriously in love with their cheese quesidillas (theyre so big and have that spicey sauce in them that i LOVE) and their cheesy fiesta potatos!!! yumm i wish i had more of them right now even though it's a zillion calories.


----------



## TylerD

Ok MIndy you aint on Im Somewhat drunk right now, wedding was delicious and i got to bed now cuz i work tomorro wat 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO Good night peeps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well im glad you had fun, sorry i missed you


----------



## magosienne

what a cute blanket Mindy !

mymymy, i really need to cut my hair. how do you cut your own hair (well, the ends) so it doesn't look "homemade"? my mom could do it but she doesn't have time, and i don't know where to find a good hairdresser.

talking about braiding your own hair, i can do it starting form a ponytail, but eahc time i wanna do something more classy and original, like herringbones, it becomes time consuming and messy. so hard to style my long hair.


----------



## pinksugar

i could braid my hair til i got it chopped off. Now i cant even tie it up.


----------



## magosienne

i can't have my hair cut too short or it doesn't look good on me, so i always have it cut around my shoulders, so even when i'm out of the hairdresser i can tie it. besides, when i'm working (or like now on the comp) i _have_ to tie it, i can't stand working with my hair falling everywhere :rotfl: .


----------



## MindySue

yes and it's too cute rosie. i never regretted cutting mine off, it's funny cause i never ever imagined having short hair.


----------



## TylerD

Blah Nobody is on :'( *cries*


----------



## magosienne

sorry you felt alone T, i was probably sleeping. then having a breakfast (hehe i can't live without my quinoa/chocolate cereals, yum !!! makes breakfast yummier:yummy.

on the other hand, each time i have my period, it ends with a big headache:headache:. i wanna puke and my belly feels like it's upside down.

i was teasing with my cat, and then suddenly i don't know why, she freaked out and ran away like crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. i never saw her run that fast before. i managed to calm her down a bit, but i'm still wondering why she did that:bigeyes2::nixweiss:.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone!!!

dang, I've been away for too long I need to get caught up on this thread, LOL!

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! :huggies:


----------



## MindySue

tyler i tried to get on but my computer just like fried on me last night..im on my moms right now it wont even format i dont know what the heck happened to it but im gonna have to send it away i think and will be computerless for weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sigh


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, that upsetting!


----------



## MindySue

yeah but i fixed it..

but i still wanted to talk to tyler! it died like an hour before he came on.


----------



## Jesskaa

well atleast you fixed it.


----------



## MindySue

mmhmm


----------



## magosienne

i suppose now you're having fun (ironically of course) re-installing all your stuff. you said you lost your music. i would be so mad to loose my music, i have 12Go and half of it only is saved on cds.


----------



## TylerD

Howdy.... Just came by for a sec.... Saying hello...... Been a bad couple days. Work is bad haha.... I might be getting a new job YAY FOR ME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I see your on MIndy....... BLAH YOUR ON YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wont be here long at all tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

hey T ! yay for the new job.


----------



## TylerD

Howdy there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes I am quite happy about that hahaha.... It seems you can never be happy about one thing though with another thing coming in that is worse Blah  .... Oh well Yay for new jobs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

yay new job.


----------



## MindySue

hi tylerrr


----------



## magosienne

hi guys ! please someone log on mut, i'm alone here !!!

bump !!


----------



## tadzio79

Hello mag!

dang, I finally get on and no one else is around. BOO!

Nothing exciting happening today, just trying to make a dent in my room, hehe


----------



## TylerD

WHoooooo Im here fo ra second... Got off work My back is KILLING ME.... Standing at the frickin till at golds gym for 7 hrs straight... My god lol.


----------



## MindySue

hey tyler poo poo head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Hey Mindy Poo Poo face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hey thats not nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you hurt my feelings


----------



## TylerD

Im sorry MIndy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I asked you to marry me on msn DOnt let this change your mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..


----------



## MindySue

poor tyler

it did

that and your gf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Haha blah and your boyfriend lmao... Lets not forget him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We love him now dont we.


----------



## MindySue

yes yes we do


----------



## TylerD

HEHE BUT Unfortantely its that time I have to go now Mindy We will continue this tomorrow or Thurs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Night NIght


----------



## MindySue

nooooooooooooooooooooooo cries


----------



## KatJ

Who is around? I cant get on myspace and i'm having withdrawals


----------



## MindySue

aw haha wish i could have been there for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

must..not..let..die


----------



## magosienne

indeed, let's keep it alive !

how cool, there's another reality show this night (it's the first "episode"), it was shooted in the philippines (Palawan they said). it's a group of 16 people who have to survive 40 days, and each week they eliminate one or two. it's actually funny because you see how people react and it sorts of shows their "real" self, free of all the usual social rules, even those we don't think about.


----------



## MindySue

hm


----------



## KatJ

Hey Mindy, I know you're around here somewhere posting away


----------



## magosienne

I'm re-watching House, loooove that tv show.


----------



## MindySue

actually i had to go to work. but im here now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

Well, good thing I didnt hold my breath waiting for you!


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo Im finally back home now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ssssssssup


----------



## MindySue

finally


----------



## TylerD

hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

I hate it when My dad just sits in the living room grrrr hahaha its so annoying sits there and watches law and order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He had the hole day off from work and I worked 10 till 7 I havent home in three days I want the living room *cries* haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## Shelley

Hello.


----------



## magosienne

hiya !!

i got a headache. figures, i can't hardly breathe with my nose blocked.

and because of my puffy eyelids (ok, also because my glasses are dirty :lol: ) my vision is a bit blurry.

i tell you guys, allergies SUCKS !!! :scream3::bowl2: :soap:


----------



## MindySue

im glad i dont have any

hope i dont jinx myself


----------



## magosienne

still i prefer that, when i was younger i had asthma, and some days when there was more pollution, i had to carry my inhalers with me at any time in case of a crisis.


----------



## MindySue

that sucks!


----------



## magosienne

hey Mindy, have you noticed my post count? hehe i can't help myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

ouchies..ok you are gonna beat me. thats ok i knew it all along. lol. ive been the opposite, i've been playing the sims and not going on MUT or im sure I woulda been in the 500's by now. Ohwell. I don't want to force it!

congrats on being nominated!


----------



## magosienne

thank you !!! i'm so happy now, good thing i'm sitting on a chair or i would jump everywhere !!


----------



## MindySue

haha


----------



## magosienne

and counting my posts lol.


----------



## Lia

I hate the feeling that my mom is going to talk with me because i said to her that i was in bruno's house today watching cartoons ... She probably will talk about how i should take care of myself , and that's too early to be spending time on bruno's home and etc etc, which means basically: wait until have sex with him, and do it safely!

I know that already, that's why i'm 'cooking him with a double boiler' (i think that in french is bain-marie, at least in brazil it's called banho maria, a way of slow cooking something, and in that case someone).

That's why i'm stalling to start to take my BC - i wanna wait until the end of the year.


----------



## MindySue

you made it!! wooo


----------



## TylerD

Its Friggin boiling in my house!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

pooooooo!


----------



## TylerD

I know honestly i cant take this frickin crap im passing out almost seriously its sick lol.... ANd on top of that im trying to like get my new cell phone to work and its so frusterating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz its so much different then my last one.


----------



## MindySue

how hot


----------



## TylerD

Honestly HOT hahha Id unno how hot just friggin HOT!!!!!!!! Poopy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

thats right

POOPY


----------



## magosienne

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :rockwoot: i made it Mindy, that's so great ! now it's your turn !!!!

hehe Jess is gonna be so mad when she'll come back from Florida :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD

Holy crap congrats you made it thats so awesome, I thought at one pointi was going to make it haha now its not going to happen... I make like 3 posts a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

yeah im going slowww the past week


----------



## magosienne

lol, you know i started low, and now i'm visiting every forum and post on almost every thread :vogel: so that's also the result. you should post here more often Tyler !

i don't like much forums and chats, so i'm never logged on msn (also because one guy was apparently falling in love with me and i didn't want to break a nice girl's heart) and the only thing i love to do is log on MuT and see the new posts. which is great because there's so much more here than just talks about makeup.


----------



## MindySue

im about to post my bare face..only thing is idont know where to post it.


----------



## Lia

I downloaded and installed theme hospital again! yay! Now i'm gonna play for a while


----------



## MindySue

i posted my bare face in the MMU forum you should all go have a looksie so I can feel less guilty.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...uys-59108.html


----------



## TylerD

YOu still look good as expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

thanks but nohehe


----------



## TylerD

I really dont see any difference at all, I mean obviously you can tell the difference when anyone has makeup on or not but you rstill pretty... Doesnt make a good difference or bad difference.... Just a difference. I hope you kno wwhat I mean haha.


----------



## MindySue

aw...thanks that makes me feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

cause to me it looks sooooo ugly


----------



## TylerD

Awwe your not seriously.... There is some girls that without makeup its like wow that is ahuge difference cuz they have lots of scars or acne or something... Thats like me hahaha, but in your case you look just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> youre awesome


----------



## TylerD

Hehe well I try my best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

good to know my boyfriend wont dump me when he sees my bare face!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

PFff he would never do that!!!! And if he did Ill kill him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont worry Mindy you look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay


----------



## magosienne

lol Tyler

i don't know if it's the same in your countries too guys, but here not all but a majority of employers have tickets for your lunch, they give them to you (and you only pay like 40% of them, so for me i have a 6â‚¬ ticket for my lunch everyday, they'll take on my paycheck 2â‚¬50 per ticket, and the employers pay the rest). you can give them in restaurants, bars, etc... wherever you can buy a lunch, and well i brought my own lunch yesterday and today, so that makes 12â‚¬ i can spend later in a restaurant.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sushi bar, here i come !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

never heard of it but i work in a kitchen where we eat there heh.


----------



## magosienne

i used to do that too at a previous job, but coca cola, ham, not so fresh salad and mozzarella, well, that's enough for once.


----------



## Harlie

It does not look like this thread really needs my help staying alive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:


----------



## magosienne

lol harlie, you're still welcome to contribute !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

stayin' alive, stayin' alive.... (ok, no more saturday night's fever for me :rotfl: )


----------



## MindySue

hahaha aude.

i changed my options to have 40 posts shown for page and now this got a lot smaller!


----------



## Shelley

Walmart is always busy but today it was chaos. Probably because they were closed on Canada Day. I only bought 7 items and seems like I was there forever, lol.


----------



## xEdenx

I have never shopped in walmart. I feel so sheltered.


----------



## KatJ

Walmart was closed on Canada Day? It doesnt close here on Independence Day. Looks like the US doesnt seem to care quite as much about their holiday.


----------



## Shelley

I was surprised, because they are opened most holidays in Canada.

Really? Makeup at Walmart is cheaper than drugstores.


----------



## MindySue

cause canada is more proud..and they should be. canada rules..

i just thought of this, when i go to college in august i can change my location to canada and have the canadian flag under my name!! thats so exciting haha sorry..but its cool!!


----------



## TylerD

Im hot and sweaty EEEEEEEEEEEW!!!!!! I better go shower soon however im lazy so I wont till tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

poor ty ty


----------



## magosienne

lol Mindy, that's a cool flag indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm alone at home, guess what i do : i listen to ELO (mr bluesky-love that song) and i don't mind if the neighbors do too lol !! yaaaay.:add_twinkle::thrashi::headphonedance:


----------



## MindySue

i duno what it is but i hate the american flag..

please nobody kill me saying that on the 4th of july  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

lol, i find mine pretty boring, just 3 colors (blue and red, colors of Paris, and the white because it was the color of the royal family-just ot prove i didn't sleep in all my history classes :rotfl: ).

bump !!

lol i'm going to bed, see ya tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :wavey::wave::mog:


----------



## abelawson

Apparently, I need 10 posts to be able to see links. Here's number 3.


----------



## Jesskaa

Holaa


----------



## pla4u

HI Evryone!!! just popped in to see whats up..

you all have a GREAT 4th!


----------



## MindySue

i remember when i needed 10 posts for links ..so long ago. haha not.


----------



## TylerD

I remember that too.....it was a long time ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now look where I am... Lots more posts and choc milk in hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

no beer??


----------



## TylerD

Haha nope!!!!

Oh god I called sasktel cuz they charged me 400 dolllars today dumb asses forgot I had unlimited texting... THen when I was at work they called about my new phone, I donno what thats about.... Im getting mad and hate them and want to switch... They are retarded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

WHY NOT?

bummmer. that happend when i first got my phone.


----------



## TylerD

What did they call about??? I tbothers when ppl call and I dont know why..

And Cuz im trying to cut down on my alcohol.... lol

Also my face is looking pretty bad lately from alcohol I think... New pimples and pores ands tuff look bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so time to call it quits and go to water for a while.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know, my mom handles that phone stuff.

which includes the yelling at me when im using it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OO0OH. bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Haha ya my mommy payed for my phone to haha.... Why does your mom yell at you when using it? Dont you have unlimited text messaging ooor do you use it lots during the day to haha.

And yes yes it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stupid face haaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

well i text and talk at the same time &amp; i dont have free mins until like 9pm and im on the phone all the time during the summer.

i have 1,200 some texts a month.

and my mommmyyyyy likes to complain about my talking habits.. she says if im not sleep im on the phone. haha.

i can get on my accutane again tomorrow.


----------



## TylerD

Thats hilarious... my free time starts at 6 though, But yes I ususally go t hrough like 100 texts a day haha or close to it.

But I try to stay off the phone till 6 to talk.

And thats aweosme how is your skin doing


----------



## Jesskaa

i use a lot of texting.

and plus my homephone its cheaper for us to have 500mins with some plan for our homephone and when people call us it doesnt count for our mins and we pay like $20 for it... so i use those mins too. cause i feel dumb telling somebody "oh call my homephone im wasting mins." LOL.

its doing good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i got a tan thats starting to peel off my face, ha. But no acne, or anything.


----------



## TylerD

Thats funny hahaha... I never use my house phone anymore, I text super fast so I text during the day and then at night I talk on the phone haha thats how I roll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thats great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had no acne till like 2 days ago now I have 2 pimples blah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And still shitty scars and pores but oh well could be worse  /emoticons/bigg[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Most people i talk to can't text!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

awe, that sucks.

I have a lot of scars! BUT i think something happening to them after accutane.


----------



## TylerD

Really...Everyone In canada mostly gets unlimited text messaging its so worth it....oh god if I didnt my bill would be like 400 dollars a month ahaha like it was today.

You are a lucky one some accutane makes their scars better and some (me) Makes them HElla WORSE!!! Mine got so much worse after accutane that is one thing I hated about it but oh well.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.

Awe, that sucks. Mine have stayed the same in my opinion.


----------



## TylerD

Thats good!! I dont know how it happened, I guess just dried them out so bad and my pores maybe opened up bigger or something to release oil I have no idea.. I just remember before accutane I like never ever noticed my pores and then half way through i was liek Damn those things are getting huge and then after I was like OH GOD NEED PRIMER hahahah!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

hahahaha. I don't think mine are big and your probably imagining stuff.


----------



## TylerD

No seriously im not lol. Im not one of those guys that is like one of those gilrs OMG MY FACE IS SO BAD...and turns out they have like 2 pimples. Mine is I have scarred pores, they really are bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With primer on they are fine...Noticable but not bad.... I would get surgery or something but I am to pooor...Would try peals but screw it not going to waste the mo ney haha


----------



## Jesskaa

tyler.. really its okay Mindy imagines things too.

man i feel mad for some reason.. but im not? haha.


----------



## TylerD

lmao well thats strange hahaha...Being mad but not knowing why ahahaha...... How odd That happens to me as well lol.

I hate when Someone looks at me and I think tehy are looking at my imperfections OH GOD DIE DEVIL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OK I feel better now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

well maybe they're staring at something else? cause.. uhhh its your imagination!!!


----------



## TylerD

Hahah pretty sure its me when Im working till and signing someone up for a membership hahaha Otherwise I try not to give anyone eye contact lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

you and mindy both force me to use big font.

TYLER! ITS YOUR IMAGINATION.


----------



## TylerD

HAHAHAHA!! Well I cant believe that cuz I know its not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will take a pic for you some day without makeup and you will see hahaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

i don't care if you don't believe it... but its the truth.

ohkay.

I have a problemmmmmmm.


----------



## TylerD

Oh God I work at 8 tomorrow its bed time now I didnt even realize hahaha GOod night all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jess thanks for the entertaining convo as always  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Goodnighttttt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

missed tyler.oh well.

lol


----------



## KatJ

Jess whats your problemmmmmmmm?


----------



## MindySue

she has a problem?


----------



## KatJ

I was trying to catch up on the thread and i ran across this. but then tyler got off, so i dont know if the problemmmmmmm got fixed.


----------



## MindySue

lol oh i didnt see that..hm


----------



## KatJ

and now she dissappears...


----------



## Jesskaa

My problem?

I run out of things to start converstations with.


----------



## MindySue

LOL jess.

ahh you're too funny. and i love you cause you bring my post count up way more than anything else on here. when you were gone it was like blahh i gotta go talk to myself in a bunch of other threads, lol.

and tylers full of crap i remember he sent me a pic of it once and it wasnt that bad. but im the asme way, i think i look horrible but everyone else convinced me i looked ok.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha. I felt bad leaving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think you both see things in your imagination.


----------



## MindySue

nah it's just insecurities lol.

everyones got em.

and im trying to release mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

guys dont have to look good to get a pretty wife as long as they got money !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and ppl here pretty much dont mind if a guy got scarings coz here ppl think only gurls rely on looks which is sad.

oh i wanna have a lok too he said he was going to post some naked face pic on your thread

yes yes yes


----------



## MindySue

welcome max..i was wondering when you'd post in these threads! my fave threads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

just a few mins ago~ i m doingh my job hunt and posting at the same time just wanted to see wt u guys are talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

nothing everyones gone to bed on me haha.

i wont sleep till i get to 4,700


----------



## Savvy_lover

thats very soon! i m sure u ll get it done real fast ~ i thot u were talking to you boyfd


----------



## MindySue

nope he went to bed,.

and he got his internet back today!! woohooo.


----------



## Savvy_lover

haha good for you ~ dont miss him too badly u are going to see him soon anyways. i cant wait til that happen to me~!


----------



## MindySue

ooh i know it's a dream i've dreampt of for like 5 years..hard to believe it's gonna come true. sooo unreal. soo happy.


----------



## Savvy_lover

have u guys met each other before?


----------



## MindySue

yes. in february  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i cried when i came home. i felt like i didnt belong here anymore..like that was where i was supposed to be. thats how i knew it was right to go to school there. i missed home for the first two days and after that i didnt want to come home, i felt good there.

53 days left!


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh poor girl! i didnt really feel like i belong to us maybe i have grown so old i dun feel that anymore. but i did cry a whole lot when i went home. afterall the most important things to me are in us. first MONEY second Beauty. bf? haha comes third but u ll see him very soon again i m so jealous


----------



## MindySue

lol!

yeah i hope you can see him realll sooon. you got to be with him a lot longer than me and my bf though, lucky, 1 more post so im heading to bed! nice talking with you.


----------



## Savvy_lover

haha okej gdnight see u later !

hope u dream bout your bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there ppl

im back and ill stay until youll ask me to leave

hhahaahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## MindySue

lol michal.


----------



## magosienne

hey mindy ! good night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

whats new with you?


----------



## MindySue

umm nothing really that i can think of


----------



## magosienne

dinner for me, see ya later !


----------



## MindySue

bye


----------



## Jesskaa

i've got a serious case of the butterflies. LOL.


----------



## KatJ

butterflies? whats up girlie?


----------



## Jesskaa

hehe not much.

just got off a 84min phone converstation with a boyy.


----------



## KatJ

awww!!! thats so sweet.

last time i got butterflies on the phone was when i talked to my babydaddy!


----------



## Jesskaa

awww.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i like getting the butterflies. lol.


----------



## KatJ

its a great feeling.


----------



## magosienne

lol Jess.

oh my, apparently my dad and mom will have to buy their house one month early, but the current owners only have their new house at august 30th (which is the first date they all agreed to be the day of the final sell).

hmm, now my dad wants them to pay the costs, electricity etc as if the owners, if the house was to be bought at the end of july instead of august, were for one month tenants. and my dad wants to write himself a contract for that month(of course!).

hmm, at least he knows it's a private law contract. i can't help but think this situation can lead to problems. lol, i was already thinking on how we coud make them go out of the house if there were any problem.

this is how law studies corrupt you. what you learn is how to deal with things when they go wrong, but you tend to forget in most cases, they go just perfectly right.


----------



## michal_cohen

congrats jessica

im happy for you


----------



## Jesskaa

aww thanks michal.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

WERES MINDY??


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

I'm sooooo ready to get off of work, I;m sleepy and I'VE BEEN SLACKING ALL DAY!


----------



## MindySue

right herrre..lol


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

hola.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

I am now $200 in the hole cause of that stupid online hacker crap.


----------



## MindySue

ouchies!


----------



## magosienne

sometimes that happens. i've been sleepy the whole day too, at work the tea kettle is broken, there's water everywhere but in it, so the only thing they have at work is a coffee machine, and of course, i hate tea.

how can i work properly without my daily five cups of tea? i can only bring one travel mug at work.

pff, can you believe they don't even have a microwave so when we bring food we're obliged to eat sandwiches or salads of some kind?


----------



## michal_cohen

its 22:30 and i guss im going to sleep

i just chat with this cute guy he had 27 b-day two days ago and he was so cute

we love the same movies and i cracked up when he write that he love bsb

hhaahh

we both love vampiers

he sent me some of his pic and he is such a big man he wight 84 kilos and he higher than me in 4 sentimetres -not good

he is bold and got a faical hair

he look so scary we live far far a way

but we tought to meet next week and to become friends

i desidad that my guy should be younger than me and that it


----------



## KatJ

yeah, and i still dont have a job. If the bank takes care of it it can take up to 120 days.


----------



## michal_cohen

love your sig'


----------



## magosienne

pure morning from placebo. love that song


----------



## KatJ

Thanks, a friend of mine sent me that text message one day when I was really down, and nury made the part with my name.


----------



## Jesskaa

so Michal.. does your computer work now? or are you using somebody elses?


----------



## MindySue

michal i cant keep up with all the guys you talk to lol


----------



## KatJ

I know Mindy, its getting kind of confusing, I miss one post and I miss out on like 3 guys!


----------



## MindySue

yep


----------



## michal_cohen

im at home everything its ok now

i just returnd from work

hahah i dont know so many

i just want to find my spiceal someone

by the way i have a date next week but we will be just friends ..........


----------



## pla4u

Good morning gang!


----------



## MindySue

morning paula

(afternoon)


----------



## michal_cohen

mindy now you can say that i have too many guys i met someone on singles site yesterday dont know how he look just that he got brown eyes black eyes he taller than me in 9 centimeters younger in almost a year

(i like everything i red)

we talked on the pone today and he sound so emotional almost gay even

he study in the same high school like me and he live pretty close

he wanted to meet but i said that wil meet only next week (i want to look nice)

im existing

hope its will be nice

i will update about it

its 4 at the morning and im borad this is how i look right now

its look like im on drugs hahahaah





here one that i took earlier:







im all alone in here oh well

i guss if youll see that pic' you will runaway anyway

hahahaha me without mu

but honstly i kinda like it


----------



## TylerD

I just burned the roof of my mouth so bad from pizza it hurts so bad, and its numb now pooop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

poor ty


----------



## Jesskaa

awwww.


----------



## MindySue

aw aw aw aw


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha you silly people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im boreda nad its like soooo hot tonight oh my god im dieing blah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sucky!!!


----------



## MindySue

tyler thanks for commenting michals page and not mine i feel so unloved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and youd rather me not compliment you

tear


----------



## Jesskaa

I know he didn't comment mine back either.

lol.


----------



## MindySue

guess we know who he likes best


----------



## Jesskaa

i guess so!


----------



## MindySue

lets beat him up


----------



## TylerD

Lmao holy shit you guys lmao!!! Calm down hahaha Mindy I dont feel the need to comment on your page cuz I talk to you all the time on msn and Jess I didnt even see ur comment on my page :S


----------



## Jesskaa

yes.. Lets beat him to pieces.

haha. yeah right he works at a gym.

hahaha.

i feel loved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks.


----------



## MindySue

lol jess

2 on 1 we can do it

he's goin down


----------



## TylerD

Well my apologies I love you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

who do you love

me or jess


----------



## TylerD

BOTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You both rock my socks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

who more

come on i can take it

it's jess isnt it

lol ..just playing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

Lmao... My gf the most hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

:bawling:she wasnt an option


----------



## Jesskaa

I cant think of anything clever to say at the moment.

but its all cool cause... im a happy camper.

so i forgive you tyler.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha sorry Mindy I love you both the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ANd IM glad Jess hahaha..... YAY Blah Im hot, need water, phone is melting, glasses aare warm on my eyes thats how hot it is


----------



## MindySue

dang get under the sprinkler tyler


----------



## TylerD

I would but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To lazy haha the air conditioning is going so its aweosme now yay for daddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

ok suit yourself


----------



## TylerD

I will poopy head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

ok poopy brains  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

That wasnt very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.... Oh man Im getting tired already must be from all this heat has just drained me or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

well you cant go till you see me make elite club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

OH GOD!!!! HURRY hahahah post like crazy and I will be here to congragulate you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

is elite 5,000 or 6,000?


----------



## TylerD

if its 6 im goiong to bed now hahaha screw waiting that long that is way to long lmao


----------



## CellyCell

Thats booty that there isnt nothing after Elite.

Would be cool to have continuing ranks...


----------



## MindySue

5,000

lol tyler


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh really? then your like close as heck.

you can make that by tonight.


----------



## KatJ

I agree


----------



## MindySue

i can make it in the next like 10 mins lol.


----------



## KatJ

countdown for mindy

9

8


----------



## Jesskaa

yayyyyy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think Mindy should be a Mod one day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

7


----------



## MindySue

man i love you guys.

except tyler

jk i love him too. he's just not posting as much as the rest of us hehe


----------



## KatJ

6

woohoo!


----------



## Jesskaa

i think mindy should be a mod one day, cause she'd rock at it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tylers just a little.. shy.


----------



## KatJ

there's a suggestion


----------



## MindySue

yeah im on here enough haha

but who knows i might not be in the fall when i go to college!


----------



## KatJ

5


----------



## TylerD

Hahah sorry Mindy im trying to get organized for this party tomorrow talking to a bunch of ppl right now, but just logged off msn and Im sorry mindy I cant stick around to weatch you make elite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im very tired and work early tomorrow blah Sorry!


----------



## KatJ

sorry for hijacking your thread tyler!


----------



## MindySue

aww tyler.

whatever.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

have a nice party wish i could go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Will you be pretty close to your boyfriend then Mindy?


----------



## MindySue

mmhmm.

he told me hed most likely get an apt within walking distance of my dorm. so we can be together every day wow which is great compared to the 0 days we are together now and for the past years.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha Mrs Jones its all good thats what its here for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep talking

Sorry MIndy I wish you could to D:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But im off to bed now good night Fellow mutters.... Enjoy the chat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nighty night


----------



## KatJ

whoops

lost count

3

night tyler

hope you stay cool


----------



## MindySue

goodnight..gonna miss it by like 3 posts.


----------



## Jesskaa

2 moreeeee.


----------



## KatJ

here it goes, its almost here

2 more to go


----------



## MindySue

oooomg!

how cool.

like. omg!


----------



## KatJ

1


----------



## KatJ

YAYAYAYAYAY

I raise my water to you MindySue


----------



## Jesskaa

YAY! mindyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MindySue

hahaha i raise my warm water to you too..yuck.

i think its gonna take a while to change like it did last time


----------



## CellyCell

just wait till it changes.

you get the pretty stars now.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i love them and the goldy color of the name!

personally i hated the millenium stars haha i wanted to get rid of them soo bad.


----------



## nwperson

just keeping it alive!


----------



## Jesskaa

i have an opinion to express.

omg! its like and hour and half until he comes over and im so freaked out!!!

okay im done. haha.


----------



## MindySue

ooomg!


----------



## magosienne

i'm thirsty.

my cat is hungry.

oh yum, i bought myself some coconut yogurts, yum !!! can't wait to taste one.


----------



## MindySue

ive never heard of that, but they have coconut popsicles that are sooo good.


----------



## magosienne

it's a brand called Mamie Nova, they have the best pistachio yogurts i've tasted (mom and i almost fight each time to get the last remaining in the fridge lol). the coconut yogurts are new, and well, it says coconut on the packaging oops::yuck2::canabis:


----------



## MindySue

yum


----------



## magosienne

indeed !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol i love how my cat suddenly is huggy. just to get attention and remind me she's hungry :rotfl:


----------



## MindySue

my cats napping


----------



## magosienne

lol mine will soon go back in my room digest.

yay for Muse !


----------



## Shelley

I just cleaned out and organized the fridge. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## MindySue

heh


----------



## magosienne

i'm watching some videos on daily motion.


----------



## Shelley

I'm suppose to buy groceries, but I am too lazy to go to the store. Right now the temp is 91 F but feels more like 100 F with the humidity. The grocery store is only a 7-10 min walk.


----------



## Jesskaa

he just left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mindy's gotta be on when i discuss. haha.


----------



## Shelley

Hey Jess,

Inquiring minds want to know. Okay we can wait for Mindy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.

Just a hint, its good stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

cute stuff.

But Mindy's gotta be here.


----------



## MindySue

haha i feel so special jess. im here now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Colorlicious

ahh i just wanna leave my house, too many kids ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## MindySue

i know i hate when my nephew comes over and hes just one.


----------



## KatJ

I'm so excited, I'm getting ready to go out!


----------



## Jesskaa

And now your not!

GET BACK!1


----------



## MindySue

lol im back


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh well hello there.

hahaha.


----------



## MindySue

hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just had lots of difficulty trying to put my mooncup in and it makes me sad.

but i know nobody wants the gross details.

soo..how was it


----------



## Jesskaa

Well my parents left when he first came over and we just sat on my couch and we watched some tv. then my parents came home.. and they met him and then they left again.. And we walked down the ice cream place and got some drinks and went back to my house and then we watched a movie.

then his mom came at like 5 and he came over at 1. And his mom talked to me [i already know her.] and then he hugged me goodbye and it was over.


----------



## MindySue

was it fun??


----------



## Jesskaa

Id say so.


----------



## MindySue

good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

YAY Off work ready to party soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

yay party.


----------



## TylerD

I think i am going to the park with my gf for a while, then partying haha.. I dont even feel like partyiong really just feel like going for a walk tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

awe, how romantic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

woo.


----------



## TylerD

hehe I thought so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah...others wanna tag along now stinkin bastards  lol...But I gotta jet Friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Talk to you all later yay bye bye, hugs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

bye


----------



## Jesskaa

bye tyler.

You alright Mindy?


----------



## MindySue

im alittle stressed


----------



## michal_cohen

awweee someone is deeply in love

that sweet

wish me luck ppl i have a date 2 days from noe he os younger than me and we both learn in the same high scholl but never saw etch other

yep another blind date he sound sweet

and if it wont be it i guss ill be alone for now its ok as well

wish me luck ppl i have a date 2 days from noe he os younger than me and we both learn in the same high scholl but never saw etch other

yep another blind date he sound sweet

and if it wont be it i guss ill be alone for now its ok as well


----------



## pla4u

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## michal_cohen

thanks im so exsited u talk to him 2 days ago

but he wont tell me anything about himself he want us to have some things to talk about

he sound so emotional


----------



## pla4u

Juat be your self .....dont try to impress....let what happens happen and have FUN!


----------



## michal_cohen

whats new with you where all your pic' gone ?


----------



## pla4u

Still have pics in my image gallery

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...imageuser=6138

my wife really does not like Paula so have been tonning it down a bit...


----------



## michal_cohen

why is that?

i love the pic'


----------



## magosienne

you look great !! please come more often !!

yawn, i'm gonna go to bed.

i bought white pants saturday (i hate white pants usually) and it's raining the whole week. what's the point of buying smthg i can't wear ? :frown: stupid weather.


----------



## MindySue

i like white pants.


----------



## saintcloudgirl

just some random writing here from saintcloudgirl. I am on a search for the new Max factor line with the Gold digger lipstick. Its being advertised on line but I cant find it anywhere!!


----------



## pla4u

Well my wife just does not want to feel her partner is another woman...

not many girls want a man in a dress as a lover....even if just a part time dresser..


----------



## KatJ

Aw, Paula, you made me sad by saying that.


----------



## pla4u

thank you for your kind words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do try to look my best :silvia:


----------



## saintcloudgirl

White pants are awesome!!

Right now in Florida its shorts time.....I hate this heat!!


----------



## MindySue

white shorts are pretty cool too.


----------



## magosienne

i hate shorts, lol actually that's not true but the only shorts i wanna wear are very ..ahem short and in vinyl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. must be my goth genes.

i'm stupid, i planned a night with my bf, just to realise the day of doc's appointment was also tomorrow. stupid me. i so wanted to go see harry potter with her tomorrow, i was gonna ask her, but now i have to warn her i can't. i hope she won't mind if we do this thursday instead. i wasn't born with a calendar for sure:frown:.


----------



## TylerD

YAY back from work....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DakotaJade

Heyyy Tyler!

PS. this is jess &amp; dakota.


----------



## TylerD

YAY that is sweet she got a friend on this site haha, Man the day I get one of my friends on this site HAHAH ya just wouldnt happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## DakotaJade

pretty sweet. haha.

im not so sure most of your friends wear makeup, tyler. haha.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I Know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But funny im the only one out of the group with a gf SO HAH to them lol... Actually they all do cries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man i suck.... oh well makeup kicks ass.


----------



## DakotaJade

so if your only one with a girlfriend does that make you the cutest out of the group?

agreed makeup rocks!


----------



## TylerD

Haha.... naw they all do I was just trying to make me look cool... Most of them have gf to but mine is the hottest MUAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! I dunno Its hard to compare me to my friends hahaha... Im like more trying to be super perfect, skiinny nice hair hahaha... Most my friends are teh rugged rough guy type look to them, guess just depends what you like.


----------



## DakotaJade

well i [jess] am going stick with the idea of you being the cutest.

haha.


----------



## MindySue

i was just gonna come and and say i miss jess.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah aawwwe thanks jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YOur awesome.... YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well since you gave me a compliment its only fair I compliment you. Your hot and have a hot phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HI MINDY HOLY CRAP I wasnt on last night felt like an eternity hahaha... Wont be on tomorrow either im closing the gym tomorrow poopy pants I work till 11.


----------



## DakotaJade

I miss you too. :frown:

Haha thanks Tyler!


----------



## MindySue

Tyler..I notice we use the word poo/poopy a lot. Hehe.

poo head


----------



## TylerD

LMAO Mindy I know hahah thats aweosme I love poop....

Jess what is you friend doing while your on her account lmao.


----------



## DakotaJade

shes making me ribs for dinner. haha.


----------



## TylerD

HAHAHA thats so aweosme.... Oh god its like 10:30 here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> poo.... What time is it there


----------



## MindySue

LOL tyler you love poop.

ahahhaa.


----------



## TylerD

Yes Yes I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## DakotaJade

its 12:27Am.


----------



## TylerD

HAHAHA what... And she is making your ribs at this time of night LMAO thats hilarious.


----------



## MindySue

lol ahh i love you guys.


----------



## DakotaJade

she made herself too.

we each got 3 cause we are pigs.

LOL.


----------



## TylerD

We all love eachother yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I am heading off to bed. Goodnight everyone!

P.S. I don't love any of you.. ha, I'm just joking!


----------



## MindySue

woo big happy family.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes you do..it's impossible not to.


----------



## Shelley

I'm just joking. Yes I love you guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Goodnight!


----------



## DakotaJade

i might be late.

but yay i love you all too.


----------



## TylerD

Night Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im also heading off here pretty quick....


----------



## MindySue

:lovelovee:good night shelley!

damn you poo head


----------



## DakotaJade

JUST SO you all know my ribs were good,.


----------



## TylerD

haha Jess I am happy that they were good lmao.. Your friend must be a hell of a cook... ANd a good friend to make you Ribs hahaha.... at this time of night lol..

Well Everyone Im off Nighty Night night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mindy dont be angry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY NIGHTY NIGHT!!


----------



## MindySue

fine. bye tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fake smile.


----------



## norfolkchica

:hide:Hello I just seen this section lol

Good Bye:undwech:


----------



## Savvy_lover

gdnight all dont miss me


----------



## TylerD

Such a bad day at work today, I got written up cries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was working till at the gym and somehow was 14 dollars over on my till.... What the hell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont know how that happened, Im like never off.... I must have shorted some customers... Poo I feel horrrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aww tyler poo poo pants. is that why you got written up?

feel better


----------



## TylerD

Ya it is.... For Froad I guess is what you would call it...cuz I shorted customers... I honestly Dont know how I did... THat is the worst part about it at no point can I remember Giving a customer a 10 instead of a 20 or something....

I hate it cuz its like 7.50 for the day and when customers pay with 50's that is probably why... Always huge change throws me off... I have to go super slow now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The manager is going to freak on me tomorrow poopy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

poop!

:hug:


----------



## emmalee13

this is such a funny idea for a topic...


----------



## TylerD

Sup gangstas lol!!!!!!!

FINE!!! Ill talk to myself cries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

Aw, Tyler. Poor thing. This thread isnt gonna get any longer if you just talk to yourself.


----------



## Jesskaa

sometimes.. i feel bad for this thread.

but not usually.

cause tyler doesn't post in mine.

justkidding.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

smile everybody.


----------



## TylerD

I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poopy head people wont talk to me cries!!!

Hahahaha i post in urs i just dont for a whole but then in a night i will post like 50 times in ur thread lol... its cuz u guys always talk about girly things in there lmao and im so outta place hahaha


----------



## KatJ

HAHAHA Tyler, you can't complain about us talking about girly things on a girly site.


----------



## Jesskaa

.. but then.. you can show your girly side tyler!!!

haha.

that you don't have.. well you might i dont know.. you could own like nailpolish or something. How would i know.

I don't even wanna know.

im talking to you now!


----------



## TylerD

Lmao good point girls haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, but I love this site and I dont care haha im very girly in the part where I wear makeup but I think thats about it hahaha.... I dont talk about nail polishes, or blus, or like what kind of sunblock i use etc etc.... hahaha

I more talk about ummm like yay I like girl underwear.........on girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

Well Tyler, I have a comment about the girls underwear, but if I say it it'll probably get deleted and I'll get a warning!


----------



## Jesskaa

i like guy boxers... on me.

LMAO.

no, im not kidding i make my brother buy me some when he buys himself some.

cause they're comfy.

ohh i like girl underwear too.. to wear.. of course.

now, thats torture.

cause i wanna know the comment. haha.


----------



## TylerD

hahaha YEs I wanna know the comment to oh god tell tell lol.... Send it in a private message to me and jess hahaha.. Yay for dirty comments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

haha tyler.


----------



## TylerD

Mrs jones tell me ur real name please so I dont have to refer to u as YOU haha or mrs jones hahaha.


----------



## KatJ

hahaha... I'm Kat or katherine. Whatever is easiest for you to remember.

And it wasnt extremely dirty. Just something I think I would probably get in trouble for.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha well Kat... ill call you kat you wouldnt get in trouble for that Tony would laugh BELIEVE ME in the past i have posted alot worse then that hahahah, and if it is bad tony or one of the mods just deleates it and thats all.


----------



## Jesskaa

you havn't been around much... tyler. LOL.

i knew you'd end up calling her kat.

i like kat better then katherine.

Kat reminds me the chick from Maimi Ink, who left and got her own show soon.

she's pretty.


----------



## TylerD

kat reminds me of a girl with crazy like green kitty eyes hahaha unno...

Im listening to big girls dont cry by fergie yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

i like that song.

my favorite part is were she goes....

idk. but she talks about holding hands. haha.


----------



## TylerD

Lmao well ok thanks for sharing hahaha, but yes its a good song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also like..... Nobody wanna see us together and cell phones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

I love Kat, shes an awesome chick.

Everytime I turn the radio on that Fergie song is playing. It's starting to drive me a little crazy.


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh Akon.

good songs, tyler.. I see you've gotton more cool with your songs.. girlfriend teach you those songs?


----------



## TylerD

Haha i dont watch miami ink or whatever.....

Yes its on the radio lots hahaha gets better and better every time I hear it... Some songs I can listen to a million times and not get sick of it this is one of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I like hey there deliah.


----------



## KatJ

I love Plain White Ts. They're really awesome. I loved their first song too.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha yes she likes those songs and yes that song Im not ah uge fan of but its starting to grow on me its on the radio lots and lots hahaha...

Jess do you ever have nightmares??? I had the worse one of my life last night... Dont you hate them and you wake up and your heart is going like crazy and your to scared to go back to sleep hahaha

Ive never heard of them kat sorry cries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh me too!

Haha. i had a feeling *she* [since i dont know HER name] liked those songs.

YES! I have horrible nighmares.


----------



## KatJ

Hey there delilah is by them

I didnt know it for the longest.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a serious obession with Hey there Deliah.

I just love it!


----------



## TylerD

hahaha well then thats sweet hahaha,. I love eric clapton

This girl on msn is trying to analyz my dream damn shes so good..... Its like freaky....

For some reason tonight my palms and hands keep sweating and are oily like crazy what the hell lol....


----------



## Jesskaa

i think you've told me that you like eric clapton.. since like when i first joined MUT.

aw, what was your dream?! can i ask?

well i did anyways.


----------



## KatJ

nervous about something?


----------



## TylerD

Haha yes Jess...... Kat are you talking to me.... Im not nervous I was last night.... K jess you know how I said I had a bad day at work cuz i was 14 dollars over on my till so was scared my managert was going to bed mad... Well anyways I think I just had alot of stress so had a weird dream

Anyways i wasnt in the dream but it was just this girl was at a mental hospital and it looked like a juvy for kids with the wood doors where there is a window with bars over the window... Anyways there was like 8 levels and rooms on every level.. Anyways this girl was freeaking out cuz she didnt wanna go in this one room and was screaming so loudly.. ANyways the doctor put a needle in her and she couldnt move...

THey took her into the room and she went inside and then saw this girl and both girls starting screaming and fell to the floor, and that was it haha... Iw oek up after I dont kno wwhy but it was just so scarry i guess the expression and the screams... Jesus im like still freakin about it :S


----------



## Jesskaa

that _is _pretty scary tyler..

do you know who the girl was?


----------



## TylerD

NO i have no idea that is the creepy thing just 2 random girls... I cant remember their faces either... I just remember the screaming and them crying blah oh god.... terrifying.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. atleast it wasen't like your girlfriend or an ex girlfriend or something.. cause that woulda been weird.

Did you watch any movies like that lately?

I have no idea what that could mean.

Have any place you dont wanna go?

GIRL PROBLEMS? haha.


----------



## KatJ

Wow, thats pretty scary. It freaked me out.


----------



## TylerD

My friend julia thinks its just cuz i was super stresed about what my boss would do and she is a girl and I imagined her freaking out and screaming at me so in the dream it was a girl screaming... I guess thats what it ment possible....

Kat yes I am scared thinking of it to...blah i dont ever want to have that again... I hate nightmares so damn much all this talking about it will prob make me have another one tonight pooy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

You have a lot of nightmares?


----------



## Jesskaa

Sounds likely.


----------



## TylerD

No I never do that is the weird thing...it was my first one in like months...my friend JUlia has them constanly she hates sleep...I feel so bad for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But Im like never having them.... If that happens again Im not sleeping... Stupid scary dreams I hate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Cries!!!!


----------



## MindySue

tyler poo poo!!!


----------



## KatJ

Yeah, I agree that its the stress then.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im so cloose to 4,000!


----------



## TylerD

Haha Mindy poo poo whats up lol Mindy made elite that is so aweosme haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay lets take my mind off that stupid nightmare however oh god its almost bed time for me pooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Im burning to a crisp here peoples.


----------



## MindySue

crap..pooo..shit.. i missed all tylers talking he was on for like 40 mins..and i was away doing my myspace!!

remember when you said it was boring ty, not anymoreeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

Just think about that pm that I sent you...


----------



## TylerD

hahah Jess I take it your house is hot lol..

Mindy Im sorry poo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we will have another chance to talk tomorrow or saturday YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We can talk all night

Kat hahah your absolutely right lol... I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thank you for that... I wil go to sleep turned on lmao and laughing hahahaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol!


----------



## MindySue

dang i feel so out of the PM loop.

i miss nury  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i feel bad her life isnt going good right now.


----------



## Jesskaa

aww mindy


----------



## magosienne

yes i miss her too, i hope things are going better soon for her.

well that's it, hello&amp;goodbye, gotta catch my bus

see ya tonight !!


----------



## KatJ

HAHAHA Tyler.

I miss Nury too.


----------



## Jesskaa

oooh Hellogoodbye.

good band!!1


----------



## MindySue

oooh..hanson.

LOL. ..

..

i love hanson


----------



## TylerD

I dont know who that nury is or w/e

ANd im sorry Mindy haha you should have been here we had such a good convo going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FOr once I was apart of it and didnt join in like 20 minutes later lmao.


----------



## Jesskaa

mee too MiNDY.

idk why i typed your name like that.

..for once..


----------



## MindySue

dont make me sad tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i know i missed it.

(nury is daer0n)

do you really jess? thats awesome!! theyre my guilty pleasure.


----------



## KatJ

Well, since we're all admitting it... I still MMMbop


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, i do.. Mindy.


----------



## TylerD

hahaha wow this got weird haha anyways Im gonna go People  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im talking to someone on msn i will finish that convo within the next 20 mins then going to bed Night Night everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Night tyler.

sweet... dreams!


----------



## MindySue

pshh tyler. you just left cause you were afraid to admit you like hanson too..

congrats jess! 1000 more to go haha


----------



## KatJ

Night Tyler! Sleep good!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha thanks Mindy!


----------



## MindySue

im leaving this to go to jess's thread...i hate posting on two it's so confusing haha. plus tyler poo poo is gone sooo..yeah.


----------



## KatJ

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## michal_cohen

I Have A Date Tomarrow

We Talked All Week On The Pone And He Scared That It Might Not Work Cus We Live So Far Away


----------



## Jesskaa

Im going shopping today!


----------



## michal_cohen

yay

i did some shoping yestrday for my date tomarrow

i bought some shirts and a jeans and im almost blonde now

i have a lot of stripes on my hair and its shorther


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw thats coool. Im getting bra's and stuff today.

awsome.


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

what about the guy did he apolizies

(sorry about tipos :s)


----------



## Jesskaa

nah, he ended up calling.


----------



## michal_cohen

so whats up with you two now?


----------



## Jesskaa

nothing really. haha.

were making plans for when i come home from vacation.


----------



## michal_cohen

where are you right now?

im so jelous i want a vacation as well

maye next month if me and this guy will get along ill go to his house for the weekend

he is a farmer


----------



## Jesskaa

Im home right now. but i leave tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen

to where

and how long?


----------



## Jesskaa

Ocean City.

And for a week.


----------



## michal_cohen

sound sweet

where is it ?


----------



## Jesskaa

In Maryland.

3hrs away.


----------



## michal_cohen

your going with your family or with your school


----------



## Jesskaa

my parents are taking and im being dropped off at my grandparents.

well, i g2g cause i need to shower and whatever.


----------



## michal_cohen

sound awsome

have lots of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Just got out of my shower!


----------



## michal_cohen

that was quick


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah haha i left my face wash in my room.

so i couldn't wash my face.

and my hair was being a pain so i just used shampoo.


----------



## michal_cohen

hahaha

you are so funny

i missed to talk with you


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

thanks.


----------



## michal_cohen

im trien to call the guy im sepuse to go out with him tomarrow but he dont answer his cell im pissed :frown:

i sepous to go to a city that i dont know an hour away (its not his city is in the middle from our cities)

and he will invite me to a resturant so we will talk and if everything will go well he will come to my house for the next weekend


----------



## Jesskaa

well that sounds good.

Maybe he's busy.


----------



## michal_cohen

maybe he lost it

i tried to call the last 5 hours once an hour and no answer

that suck

i know that he workes from the morning until 9 at night .....


----------



## magosienne

i'm listening to Garbage, lol, old 90s stuff.

i'm also trying to choose what i have to buy first in order to make lipbalms (tinted or not) and e/s, as i also want some EO and clays.


----------



## KatJ

Mag, I love Garbage!


----------



## magosienne

yay !!

ok i must confess i hate their second album (version 2.0), but i love the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hi ppl

whats new with you

how's life talk to me .......

ok i quit

im going to sleep its allready 3:30 at the morning have an important date tomarrow

what no one was here the last 4 hours

shame ppl

its 6:38 right now and just woke up


----------



## magosienne

hey michal !!!

grr, gotta go see if the lab is opened for my blood test. i hope it is, i skipped breakfast for that purpose. not that i'm that hungry, but it's my favorite meal of the day.


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow wts that date about !!!

are u gonna .... with him....?


----------



## michal_cohen

hope everything turn ok

hey hey dont go there

its the first time we meet ever i only saw his pic'

and it was kinda blury

i know that he is bold with a beard

he is 27 (he had b-day last week)

(i bought him a present )

and we love the same movies and music

we meet on a single site

he calls me everyday to say good day and stuff

and yestrday he told me i cant belive you are still singles i guss everyone around blind or drunk

if the date (he invited me to a resturant)will go well next week he will stay in my house for the weekend and than ill stay in his we both live with our family

i really like him altho we live 4 hours away


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow ~ sounds nice ! but only 4 hours away u guys should be able to meet each other often!!!

do u like beard?


----------



## michal_cohen

no i like tall guys with no faicel and with hair on ther hear but he is kinda spiceal he diffrent i really like him

and i will not try to chance him cus this is the way he is and im honer that

we will meet every weekend if it will work today


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow thats so cool i hope it will work out for u 2 !!

have u picked what to wear yet ??


----------



## michal_cohen

yup i bought new clothes its the best option

i bought a yellow top with red glitters on it and a dark jeans

too bad i need to wear shoes without heals (cus he kinda short but he higher then me )

ill take my digital cam and try to do some pic hhahahh


----------



## magosienne

i'd love to see the pics hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

im chating with him right now

and i dont have hebrew in this key borasd so we talking english such a turn on

his family had an argew so he cant come but he promise that he will make it up next week

i dare him

its wired i never met him but i feel like i missing him

so wired


----------



## magosienne

you'll find another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

he will be here all the weekend and we will see

sometimes i think that im better of alone

good night

its morning in here its like 5 and something im getting ready for work

i cried all night and now i just dont care anymore

my life is complicted enough i dont need more drema


----------



## farris2

I hate drama...ugh


----------



## michal_cohen

so do i


----------



## magosienne

today is a sunnyyyyyyyy day woohoo !!!

good thing i bought some hairprotector. but i need ot buy susncreen, 20 seconds out and my skin starts burning :frown: :kopfkratz:

and yesterday i put some eyepencil and didn't cry, woohoo !!

but my UDPP is dry, i have to buy another soon :scared:

(but it's only goona be my second !!! i kept this one 1 year yay !!!).


----------



## michal_cohen

whats up?

im goin to nap soon

did you got my pacage yet?


----------



## AngelaGM

I sharted!


----------



## michal_cohen

hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my dad will be here soon and im sure that he will want the comp

lots of love

ill be here later


----------



## Kathy

LOL @ Angela! Kinda random!


----------



## michal_cohen

hey kaville


----------



## Kathy

Hi Michal! I've seen 3 different avatars on you this morning already! lol...


----------



## michal_cohen

hahah

yes its hard to choose

i chanced all my profile too

i have some spare time


----------



## Kathy

So...what's the deal with this new guy you're seeing?


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont know i met him on the net and we talke about a week on the pone like 6 times a day and he was so sweet

he live far away so i asked him if he want to come to me for the weekend at first he said yes

so i knew he had b-day i went and bought him a present and a b-day cake and i bought a lot of food did a new hair cut bought a new clothes and then he called and said that its not fair and he want us to meet in a place in the middle of our city and that he will invite me to a resturent

he said that if we will not like etch other he dont wont to stay 3 days cus he will not have a way to return home

so i agreed and than in the day we was sepous to meet(yestrday)

i call him and he said that his mom and dad are screem at etch other and he got to stay

we talked yestrday and he told me that he will call later (he dont have calls he need to go to his grandma and he work late everyday he is a farmer)

but he didnt calld yestrday

and useally he calls me everyday to say good morning and have a great day at work but he didnt calld today eiter (its 5 afternon now)

i calld him and his brother answer and told me to call after 5 min

i called after 10 and the cell was close

:s

he his sepoes to stay at my house next weekend and he promise that he will make up for everything

i dont like when ppl act like that


----------



## Kathy

Hhhhmmmm...that's pretty weird! Sounds like maybe he thinks you're moving too fast for him. It's not very nice of him to act like that though, instead of talking to you about it. Maybe you should back off and give him a little space. If he's that interested he'll come around. Otherwise, it's his loss. Don't chase him, that'll just make him run away more. Know what I mean?


----------



## michal_cohen

he was the one who always talked about the fact that he want someone to be with him and to stay for ever and he always said that im the sweetest girl he ever met


----------



## TylerD

Blah work has been crazy past couple days.... Wont be on much this week..... I work late shifts Tomorrow tues and then wed and then I leave to Edmonton for 5 days so wont be on for a week poo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

lucky you i just woke up and i need to go to work

its 5 and i slept at 12:30

i want to return to sleep *cries*


----------



## TylerD

Hahah yes that sux  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hey tyler poo poo

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

hey mindy what about me

:10:


----------



## MindySue

lol michal, you've been on, i just noticed that tyler came on.

didnt realize i hadnt said hi to you, cause ive seen you posting around.

hello


----------



## Savvy_lover

the first time i see him actually online when i m too~


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke up 15 min' ago and got dresses to work

im ready to leave in 15 min'

i know how much you want me to leave

jk

its so wired i talked to a guy last night and its turnd up that we were at the same class and we didnt remember

but we rememberd all the rest of the ppl


----------



## MindySue

yeah. it's always a suprise

i dont want you to leave lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

i tought i remeberd than am all he saw me in a site and he tought that we must know etch other and than we talked from 10 at night until 12:30

:laughing:


----------



## TylerD

YAYA me and Savvy are on haha!!!!

Hey Mindy how are you today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh blah no mut for a week or like 8 days horrible life haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

im okay..but missing our poo poo talks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha


----------



## Savvy_lover

and then u 2 would realise u r made for each other and live happily ever after


----------



## michal_cohen

yea tell me about it

savvy is a great sweet person &amp;mindy too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

who you talking about?


----------



## MindySue

thank you michal


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I know sorry MIndy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do to.... stupid work gaaaaah!!!! I havent even had much time for my gf either which is like killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stupid STUPID WORK GRRR!!!!

Savvy You are correct Me and Mindy are made for eachother.....like ketchup and relish.... or u know, something els...I dunno I forget now I feel stupid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Michal you are right hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i never lie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

Thxmichal~!

i m talking about u and the other guy

lol so forgetful when ur so young


----------



## michal_cohen

i tought she was talkin at you too in the beginin so i just asked but yea i think you and mindy are made for etch other but rach too

ok you are a nice person too :glasses:


----------



## MindySue

aww tyler. like ...like poo and poo. i duno hhhahaaha.


----------



## Savvy_lover

relish.. wth s that


----------



## michal_cohen

pu and pu

its remind me legal blonde when he called her "my little pu bear"

im headin for work now

have a great sleep nice pic'

love ya

bye


----------



## TylerD

LMAO yes Poo and Pooo hahaha.... Thats such a good comparison Mindy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think me and Mindy do awesome together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i think we can both agree we are made for our significant others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

gdbye michal


----------



## MindySue

rachelle has got nothin on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

i m lost


----------



## MindySue

heh.

just remember that ........

poo!


----------



## TylerD

Haha no worries Savvy.... its all in good fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mindy is just saying were all awesome in her own words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a much lighter note my new makeup spong...SUCKS WHY DID I SWITCH DAMMIT i will go back to usinbg my old one and use it for the rest of my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

haha ewwwwwww tyler


----------



## Savvy_lover

u have to buy new ones eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

have u tried minerals?


----------



## MindySue

tyler doesnt like minerals.

haha i answered for him.


----------



## TylerD

HAha I know poop but damn for some reason when I start a new sponge it sucks poop.... It doesnt cover pores ggaaaah the freshness of the sponge kills it lol.

No I havent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blah i dunno if that will work good for me or not.... It seems only creme based makeup works well.. THey should make bare minerals creme lol.

LMAO Mindy hahaha.

Sorry Savvy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know you might like mineral foundation but I have tried a couple and it just doesnt do much for me and cover like I want it to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh too bad .. what about mixing them with creme....?

ahh u 2 know each other so well i should just leave u two alone!


----------



## MindySue

lol no cause i love you max.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

haha NO DONT!!!!!!!!!!!! You can get to know as well to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just add us on msn...we talk lots on msn that is why im talking to her now on msn hehe.

I could mixw ith creme, HOWEVER..... I do use 2 primers, a special thing on my nose and a creme foundation and 2 cleansers if I add another foundation I might as well just jump off a buillding... K no im sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But blah.... So much stuff hahaha how do women do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

haha i dont do that much.


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow u must know a lot then. hrmm i m a gurl and i dont knwo nearly as much as u do ~!

msn ? ohh ~ my msn ..*EMAIL ADDRESS REMOVED BY STAFF*


----------



## TylerD

I Love Her First  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerD

OK savvy go on msn Im on now.... we can talk about water, and stuff...


----------



## MindySue

no tyler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you love me.

lol


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow that sso bold. and ur straight...?


----------



## TylerD

YEs your right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I feel bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mindy is straighter then a straight edge.... Ya thats right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

gosh this got so bad now


----------



## MindySue

yes. i just love cool people. sorry? lol.

not in that way.


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope you are not depressed becuse tyler

:s

i just returnd and everyone here is a sleep

i had a blha day

but when i return this guy left me a cute massage and told me that he didnt knew until when ill work so he didnt call but he will later

sweettttttt


----------



## magosienne

i have to iron my clothes i washed this weekend but don't want to. so lazy, but i already cooked my vegetables for tomorrow, no more work for me please.


----------



## michal_cohen

up to work now

i love that pic':







its been 5 hours since someone enterd this thread where are you ppl?


----------



## TylerD

Oh god I come back from Edmonton to find my thread is dead cries!~!!


----------



## Shelley

It's now alive Tyler, thanks to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How was Edmonton? Did you go to West Edmonton Mall? What did you buy me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

yay tyler!!!


----------



## TylerD

SHelley Mindy YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I did go to the mall hahaha spent lots of time and money there, and am broke like SO BROKE loL!!!! My god.... It was so aweosme though, but was starting to m iss regina.... HOWEVER my god the people in Edmonton are so NICE!!! Honestly so friendly, I met so many people down there... Its so much different then saskatchewan...in Regina ppl are really rude, and would never talk to you if they didnt know how you are... It was a change..

How are the two of you.....

Mindy My msn isnt working properly either pooo...I dunno whats wrong with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

your thread is dead dude, face the facts.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just playing. haha.

Welcome.


----------



## TylerD

lmao.... I will haha, Unfortantely I dont come on the site much anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I cant keep it alive blah well it had a good run haha... if it dies it dies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

It wont die.

I feel really sick and nervous.


----------



## TylerD

Why do you feel nervous and sick, what did you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I got to call my boyfriend between now and the next 30mins.

&amp; i dont know why but i feel reallly sick and nervous. Odd.

I usually don't feel like this.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

blahblahblah.

Hahaha, I didn't do anything. btw.


----------



## TylerD

Oh did you ask out that guy, and I took it he said yes Or not yet... you guyus are just like (almost) dating so to speak....


----------



## Jesskaa

uhh idk which guy your talking about because i don't remember which one we talked about.

but i think this guy is a new a guy that i haven't discussed with you yet.

but, no.. were acutally.. going out.


----------



## TylerD

lol alright fair enough... WEll congrats thats awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. Well, i called him. and Idk why i was so nervous.

silly meeee.

whats new everybody?


----------



## TylerD

Well I was watching a trailer for that movie that comes out on 1 18 08.... My god no name and LOOKS.... just wow haha... Apparently it has been getting the most publicity and talked about movie EVER!!! Youtube has like 12 pages of comments on it....

Some monster movie... Go to youtube and look up 1 18 08 and watch the trailer its crazy.


----------



## MindySue

hmmmm.


----------



## michal_cohen

hey jess are you still here?

i guss not

im so bored oh well i got a lot of things to do clean the house go to the bank take a shower and stuff

and to get ready for the weekend


----------



## michal_cohen

too bad that same of the posts despear :sssssssssssssssssss

now i need to chance my profile again

i put there the mcr song "im not ok" and it was delted so i guss that now ill have to be k

haaaaaaaaa


----------



## MindySue

poo i know youre there


----------



## michal_cohen

yup he is there somewhere

i had a wired day tody

ohhhh well


----------



## magosienne

i look dumb with only one hand with lavender nailpolish.

i want sun

i want sea

i want holidays


----------



## michal_cohen

i love purple nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its 6 and i just return from work i had a tuff day

i had a pacage in the mail but the mail office was closed :s


----------



## TylerD

Oh blah feel bad not posting much anymore... So here is my post lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

as you should jerk!

i miss you!


----------



## michal_cohen

you two are crakin' me up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ahhaahah

and this is another post closer to my goal 10,000 posts


----------



## magosienne

now i have nailpolish on both my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i washed my brushes, big time. tomorrow i'll try putting on some e/s. unfortunately i'll have to do without mascara, and i don't wanna rush it, two conjunctivitis are enough for me.


----------



## TylerD

Oh blah sorry,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont kno wwhat is wrong with my msn anymore either... GIve me your msn and I will add you on a different account mindy... I cant stay haha Im leaving to a movie now yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Leave your msn in my profile comment or whatever its called haha.


----------



## tracybryant

Check this out.... Indian Thriller... it kinda cracked me up cause I have NO idea what they are saying... anyone who can translate let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thats funny


----------



## magosienne

lol tracy i love that video !! much more than Mickael's version !

i need to go at the library pick up a method for my dad, he wants to learn english, and i odn't know which i'll take. i'll see. hmm, i also need to pick up a book there for myself, there's a movie i wanna see but it's based on a book so, better read the book first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (The Seeker : The Dark is Rising, seekthesigns.com for those who are interested).


----------



## magosienne

BUMP !!!

i love my shea butter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sw33tness

hehe, this is cute


----------



## Shelley

I'm bored.


----------



## lovelyknickers

Finally ten posts!!!!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

just keep posting

everywhere....


----------



## TylerD

I guess Ill make a post in here lol... I feel weak and tired blah but dont wanna sleep cuz i work at 9 tomorrow and then wont fall asleep tonight... I cant take these early 7 am shifts Poop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate em lol..

Anyways I think Im going to try the new cover girl advanced radiance restoration or restorative whatever lol Creme foundation.... I think its their first real creme foundation they have made that is like actual creme foundation, Not fake crap like aqua smooth where its all wet and liquid/creme... So im interested as the only other creme foundation I have used is coverfx and merle norman (merle norman sucked was to oily)


----------



## MissMaryMac

I miss coming here. Work has been so busy.


----------



## TylerD

Ya work is busy for me to, However I make time for the comp but usually just go on msn.


----------



## tracybryant

Im bored as crap... and boyfriend ditched me for tonight.... gimme some ideas on somethin to do...


----------



## MindySue

all i can sugguest is MUT


----------



## TylerD

Haha I dont have ideas.... go to a movie or something, yay me and my gf are going to a movie tonight.... hmmm... I dunno which one tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Movies are great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and if all els fails just roam around on mut..


----------



## MindySue

poo


----------



## tracybryant

Thats what Im doing for now. I would go see a movie but I dont wanna go alone lol, that would kinda make me feel weird. All my friends are out with their bf's tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD

poooo.... Ya going to movies alone is weird, if it makes you feel any better ill ditch my gf naw I wont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but maybe something good will happen to you. like you'll find a loonie or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck.


----------



## MindySue

a loonie..you silly canadians

i just made macaroni and potatoes yum yum


----------



## SqueeKee

Haha! Don't forget the Toonie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

lol! when i first heard that i thought my bf was joking with me..loonies and toonies.

wow i never realized youre from canada kee until this post haha.


----------



## SqueeKee

LMAO!

Best thing about Toonies is Toonie Tuesday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

well i've got a headache.


----------



## MindySue

omg! he said that too and i was like 'youre kidding..' haha


----------



## SqueeKee

LOL!

I'm wondering what they're gonna call the 3 dollar coin if they ever come out with one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

haha..i can only imagine.


----------



## Shelley

I agree! Although I haven't visited KFC for about two years now.


----------



## MindySue

the KFC there is soo different than in the US. i dont eat meat but my mom said the chicken was so dry and the coleslaw lime green? it's definately not lime green here ahah..and like real potatoes. gasp.


----------



## magosienne

my brother told me KFC was just crap, especially the one he visited near our home, stinks oil he told me, and very minimal hygiene. he prefers going to McDo's. and i prefer cooking my meals myself lol.

i tested my lily lolo foundation yesterday, and i love that stuff. it stayed 10 hours and my nose didn't shine at the end of the day like with BE. made me realise how much BE was crappy in comparison.


----------



## magosienne

i know ! i've bought 4 samples and i have to control myself or i'd buy the full sizes right now !


----------



## michal_cohen

i hate my friend

if he will not come today ill never speak with him again

i started a new temp job ai helped a student in the uni with some words in hebrew and he asked me if i want to tech him hebrew and he will pay

i said off cours

he is helf canadian half fransh so he have two exsents

he love to learn langwichs he know 5 until now

he offer me to come with him to franch

yep like ill do that

so we are talking in english a lil hebrew and a few word in franch and spanish

its fun

he help me with words that i are diffculte to me like bath

i always says bash

haahah

its fun


----------



## SqueeKee

About the KFC coleslaw. I have a friend who works at KFC, he says NEVER eat the coleslaw! He won't say why, but I'll take his word for it!


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! good to know Kee.

that's great for you Michal, what words do you know in french?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

eww kee. lol.

i dont eat there anyways "kentucky fried cruelty"


----------



## stefawn

First time here.... but I won't let it die! LOL


----------



## michal_cohen

merci

megnific

merci buko

bon apptite (i used to say the last t but he tech me that i need t osay bon aptie)

komci komca

ce

no

and some more that i dont remember right now

not a lot i know


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang dropping in to see whats going on...

am a bit tired out today ...did some kayaking this morning had a good time but can take a lot out of you..........


----------



## michal_cohen

good morning

i need to go to work now

and im happy

cus last week my boss said that ill never work at sunday's anymore

and today i do

wooooooooooo


----------



## han

Hey michal


----------



## pla4u

Have a good day at work Michal..

Hi Han how are you?


----------



## han

im good. how about you?


----------



## saintcloudgirl

Have a shoot tomorrow....hard work. But the Halloween DVD is looking great!!!!


----------



## moonrose64

*I'm new and want to see all the great pics :cowboy:*


----------



## michal_cohen

we always keep missing etch other :s

i had a nice day at work today

welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee

Welcome Moonrose!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover

i was wondering if theer are ppl who are actually mmu company owner here who hide their identities and good mouth their product and bad mouth others .

i knwo its a bit mean to think ppl do that ~ i just have that Question pop out of my head suddenly~


----------



## Thais

Who do you have in mind?


----------



## magosienne

yawn, i have to wait until my mom finished ironing her clothes before ironing mine, or i'll have nothing to wear for tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen

god im bored

next month they will fire me from work

and hire me again after 3 month but until than ill serch for another job

i have a million things to do

im out


----------



## saintcloudgirl

Found a great tip guys.....sore lips? Get a wet tea bag, not the flavored tea, but black or green, and put it on your lips. It will help because of the tannic acid. Just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## Savvy_lover

not sure . dun rmemeber their name specifically ... just sometiems see some posts and wonder


----------



## BeautifullyMADE

Ur sig is so cute Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

thx

you are sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farris2

that sucks....why do they do that?


----------



## michal_cohen

they do that so if ill want to quite they will not have to pay me money

today my boss told me to stay at home until sanday :s


----------



## michal_cohen

this is how i feel right now:

its great pic' but i think it will look better if she be barefoot


----------



## Jesskaa

im covered in baby oil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

geez, haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont like that stuff


----------



## Jesskaa

It helps me tan.

but its a little to freaking hot out.

i couldn't take the heat.


----------



## michal_cohen

it work on everyone except me

i like the johnsonds body lotion that build tan daily

its really good


----------



## Jesskaa

i used to use that.

but i prefer to just burn than tan.


----------



## michal_cohen

ouch

a few ppl in here (in israel) using cooking oil they say that it help them to see fast result


----------



## Jesskaa

ahh i love burning. haha, crazy. I know.

Yeah cooking oil attracts sun too.


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i was tan

maybe ill go to the sea in the end of the week

i need to go like 3 times a week if i want to have tan


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah im not real tan, but im not pale either. I like my skin color, i wish i was a little darker. but hey.. pale wont work for me!


----------



## michal_cohen

on me eiter

guss who calld me right now?


----------



## Jesskaa

? that guy.. you keep talking about?


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

we didnt talked like a week and HALF

HE CALLD AND SAID THAT ALL THIS TIME HE WAS AT HIS BROTHERs house

and that he dont know why he didnt calld

i said that i startd to think that something happend to him

he apolizes and said that from now on he will call a least once in 3 days


----------



## Jesskaa

oh well.

guys never have a good reason.

they're not like girls.


----------



## michal_cohen

yup

i do have calls i lied to him and told him that i dont have

so from now he will have to call

haha

at first i found him attrective and intrsing i adored the fact that he learnd so much and did so much in his life

and than i saw he dosnt intrsting so i start to act like a friend

and than he start to flirt with me andwheni flirt back

he was gone

for a week and a half

so from now ill act just like a friend

he want to play

he will get a game that he will never forget ....


----------



## Jesskaa

will if he wants to talk he'll call you.


----------



## michal_cohen

he said that he going soon to see a friend that leave in my towen

and i felt like he wanted me to ask if i want to see him today

i got the feeling that he wil lcall me in the middle of the night and ask if i want to see him

i cant wait to this moment when ill say nop im sorry im too tired

maybe another time


----------



## magosienne

i'm watching Wasabi, too funny that movie.


----------



## MakeupJunkie007

pink is my favorite color but i hate to wear it

I hate tomatos but i love Katchup

i hate mushrooms but i love them in my pasta

I hate milk but enjoy a nice cold bowl of cerel

i'm weird!


----------



## michal_cohen

its k we all like that

i hate mushrooms but im order them on a pizza just to take them off cus i love the taste that stay on the pizza


----------



## MindySue

pink is my fave color too and i dont wear it! i dont hate to wear it but i just dont own anything pink! weird!


----------



## michal_cohen

i love to wear pinks and purpels

i love all the colors

wheni was younger like 3-15 i wear only black


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang..

I have a pink top I like hase a high neck and teemit with a patered skirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am fine with mushrooms myself


----------



## michal_cohen

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this thread is dien no one wrote here since yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amharris3

freaking....


----------



## KatJ

I'm pissed off. I burned my thumb yesterday, then tonight when I was cutting a pepper I cut the same one. I'm trying to wash dishes and it's freakin torture.


----------



## Jesskaa

heyy heyy i wanna be a rockstar!


----------



## farris2

hello everyone....whats up?


----------



## MindySue

I just had an epiphany..I decided that I would rather be in Fashion Mechandising than Design. Too bad im already enrolled and only 18 days until I have to go..I have no idea if it's possible to switch but dear god I hope so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

OH NO MINDY!!!!

I hope you can get everything straightened out.


----------



## SqueeKee

Hayyyyy Jess, Farris, Kat and Mindersss!!! How are you all doing tonight?? :wave:

I'm very hyper! :yesss:


----------



## MindySue

i got 2 shots in my arm today, on both arms, and it hurts like hell, tetnis and menengitis (im too lazy to look up the spelling on that) and i cant lay on my sides in bed like i always do! im not gonna be able to sleep tonight..its soo sore to lay on them damnit!

but other than that im great kee, having a nice little 'convo' with my bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

how are you?


----------



## KatJ

woohoo Mindy!!!!


----------



## farris2

not much Kee....cant sleep....but hey,its the weekend!


----------



## Jesskaa

geez, i have problems.


----------



## farris2

whats up Jess?


----------



## SqueeKee

Not as good as you atm apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :laughing:


----------



## Jesskaa

i hate how i eat when i have problems.


----------



## farris2

I hear ya.I have had that kind of week,and I was doing sooo good.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeahh me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

whats wrong jess ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

idk.

i have problems.

like in my head.

im never happy with what i got.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

in general or smething specfic?

im happy with my life just not material stuff..now i always want more of that


----------



## Jesskaa

ugh boysss.

im fine with material stuff.

but boys.

friends.

and that drama.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just blah/


----------



## MindySue

sorry! that must suck


----------



## Jesskaa

it does.


----------



## MindySue

i wish i could chat with you about it jess but i have a huge headache and im going to bed.


----------



## SqueeKee

Nite Mindy!

I'm gonna eat some homemade fries, taco meat and grated cheese and I'm headin to bed too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great sleep mindy

i hope the headache will gone when you get up


----------



## Jesskaa

night mindy.

i've got a headache too.


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke up an hour ago


----------



## magosienne

dididabumplala ~~~


----------



## dancexoxdance

hey guys i'm new here and just want to see all the pretty pics! lol have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TylerD

Yay home from work and wow havent posted in a good while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

no kidding


----------



## TylerD

lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So busy, so hard to make it to a computer now days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *cries*


----------



## MindySue

cries


----------



## TylerD

Unfortantely I have to be off now haha, but IW ill be back on within a few days so no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

bye poo


----------



## SqueeKee

Ughh. So I got to bed last night at the craxk of dawn. Then damn landlord woke me up with his stupid lawnmower at 11am! This has happened to me like 3 times in a row now, some kind of noise wakes me up wayyy before I should!

And tonight I finally pass out just a few hours ago and what happens? Two hours later my stupid dogs wake me up whining to go outside and I can't fall back asleep.

*sceams*


----------



## KatJ

Stupid summer sleeping habits.

I didnt get up till 10:45am today and then went back to sleep at 11:15am for 45 minutes. And now I'm lonely cause husband isnt home, and I just cant sleep.


----------



## SqueeKee

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This sucks all around then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

I WANT SOME COFFEE ICE CREAM!!!!!

That would make me feel better.


----------



## Savvy_lover

i ve tons at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glitterbug

ok, i'm new! so i'll start off by saying HELLO! to everyone... Nice to meet you!


----------



## michal_cohen

just returnd from work

my comp didnt worked for a few days


----------



## magosienne

i need to buy a new hard drive, but i don't know which one to take (actually the question is will the one i want compatible with my comp?). and i'll also buy some cds just to save some of my music, i downloaded some jrock cds i can't have elsewhere, even in specialised shops.


----------



## hearthnsoul

abesmom,

sorry to hear about your son, Thank goodness your boss allows you to take him to work with you, that's worth it's weight in gold.

Hope things get better


----------



## magosienne

hi !!

i'm thinking about what i'm gonna do this afternoon, it's so windy and cold i don't wanna go out.

maybe i'll go at Truffaut, it's a shop selling gardening stuff, along with cookbooks, scented candles, and my favorite stuff for crafts, with a great range of scrapbooking accessories. i need a small small whisk for my lipbalms.


----------



## michal_cohen

welcome


----------



## saintcloudgirl

welcome!!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 7 and im soooooooooo bored

im goin to hadsome pic' to my notepad


----------



## TylerD

Well its official Im selling my computer to my brother prettyq uick here, just for th efact that I never use it anymore and he needs one and I need money haha...

I have been pretty much living at my girlfriends now and Just am never home to use a computer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really have just lost touch with the internet and this lovely site cries lol.... I will tryt to make it on this site when I can whenever im at my friends, but just will be like not much..Once a month or osmething... Im not sure when i am selling the computer prob within the next week I hope....

Anyways I miss this site but my gf doesnt have a comp, and when i aint there im working...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poo.


----------



## michal_cohen

i think that its amsome that you live at your gf now:laughing:

good luck with that


----------



## kittykupkake

Here I am (a noob) keeping the thread alive and bumped!

My randomness: I look forward to getting to know some of you on here! I love this place already!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

im michal

and now you know me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you can go to my profile anytime and write about yourself


----------



## kittykupkake

Hi michal! I'm meredith  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

nice to meet you


----------



## tadzio79

Dropping by to say hello to everyone!

it's been forever since I've posted in this thread.


----------



## magosienne

hi !!

it's kind of sleeping, we post more in the "okay talk to me" thread now.


----------



## tadzio79

Oh i see, I shall check that thread out then hehe!


----------



## lagirl1578

Don't let it die then hehe


----------



## MindySue

this thread just isnt the same without tyler..


----------



## farris2

Ok I gotta go to bed...on the couch that is! Hubby is snoring and boy is he going to pay!


----------



## michal_cohen

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## cocopuffsweety

iim sooo fuulll

i just ate so any french fries!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

the depressing thread.


----------



## michal_cohen

let me add someting

we all have thos time that we think

that we are in a bad point in our life and that love suckbut life still go on

so we need to look at the bright side

if anyone know how to do it please pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Hello


----------



## farris2

So tonight was my sons 1st school football game..he has never played for school,just for the local youth leagues.He made 3 tackles,he got clipped pretty bad in one play though,but they won 32-16! :rockwoot:


----------



## farris2

Now I'm bummed! My other son in New Orleans just moved into a room he is renting from someone who is renting a bigger home. Well the owner is throwing out the lady he is renting from because she quit working for her! The owner is an attorney. I cant believe this! He cant afford 1300 in rent for the whole house. His rent is 200 for just the room. There should be some law against retaliation evictions.

p.s. mods feel free to move this if its not in the proper forum


----------



## michal_cohen

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

we can post in this thread what ever we want


----------



## farris2

where is the youtube thread??

Duh found it


----------



## michal_cohen

hahahha

i think ill take a break and just be alone with myself


----------



## rockchick22

tell your son congrats on his tackles...Im just chillen at work. My boyfriend has a show tonight (he sings in a band) I can't wait to finally get dressed up. Ive been schlumpin it cause ive been so tired/busy


----------



## magosienne

that is cool !! what kind of music are they playing,

i'm blogging !! me !! that is awesome, trust me, MuT is rocking :rockwoot:


----------



## ticki

college football season is in full swing! not that many of the ladies really care... =D


----------



## KellyB

Oh baby I care. I plan my saturdays around games during football season.....Go Gators!


----------



## ticki

wahaha! good thing i'm not a fan of FSU then!

go falcons!


----------



## JennyMcL

Looks like a really long year for us Notre Dame fans. My other team is Northwestern and its always a long year for Northwestern.


----------



## ticki

at least you're not Michigan! they're going to have a really rough year losing to division I-AA Appalachian State. goes to show you that preparation and heart can do wonders.


----------



## michal_cohen

hey ppl how are you today?


----------



## KellyB

Hi Michal....I just woke up. It's 8:40am here. Drinking coffee and watching news. What are you gonna do today?


----------



## michal_cohen

nothing spiceal really

i had a date yestrday

and we talked on the pone

im going to nap a lil beat and than to clean my room


----------



## JennyMcL

I can't believe Michigan lost. A lot of people predicted them to win the National Championship.

Today's Chores:

Clean the car

Go to office store

Replace phone that I threw away by mistake

Go to car wash

Clean Apartment

Laundry

Geez, that's a lot for labor day weekend.


----------



## michal_cohen

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i finished with the laundry and the kitchen

now i need to clean my room

to put all the clothes in the closet but i dont want to

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ticki

cleaning is one of those things that i always put off. i like it clean, but i don't like to be the one cleaning! XD


----------



## Geek

Imma go ahead and bump this thread. I know it's old.....but since this is the "most reply to thread" on MUT, Let's keep it going, people!


----------



## pinksugar

lol tony, I thought it was closed for some reason!

Ciao Muters! how are we today?


----------



## Geek

lets get it back open!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## jodevizes

In the spirit of keeping this going, here is one of my favourite cars, Maserati 8C


----------



## Karren

That's sweet!! My neighbor has a Morgan.. The other neighbor had a De Tomas Pantara.. Think they sold it..

I'd love to have a Pagani Zonda...


----------



## Ricci

Check out this dasboard


----------



## Karren

So what are you selling in your garage sale, Ricci??


----------



## Geek

ugh the smoking here in Finland is crazy, can't get away from the coffin nails


----------



## Adrienne

We're so dead here at work. We have no internet connection and everytime we have a customer we have to call a neighboring location. I guess it's a good thing we're dead lol.


----------



## Karren

Ewwww... Helps them deal with all that fallout from Chernobyl?


----------



## Geek

Imma go ahead and bump this thread. I know it's old.....but since this is the "most reply to thread" on MUT, Let's keep it going, people!(RT)


----------



## emily_3383

why not start a new one?


----------



## divadoll

Then that defeats the purpose on the 'don't let it die' part of that title if we killed it!  :


----------



## Geek

Start a new one when we have this one with over 8,000 replies?  LOL Keep it going, peeps.


----------



## emily_3383

Well it certainly died. Its like a grave for all the cool people who dont post here anymore. oh well.


----------



## LisaF1163

Well, I'm brand new, but I'm happy to help!


----------



## divadoll

I think the members right now are cool so it should keep going.


----------



## reesesilverstar

LOL. I think I've been on MUT since'07 and I don't remember this thread at all!


----------



## Shelley

I remember this thread! I've always  wonder what happened to Nuri, Ricci, Celly, Michal, Tyler and other MIA MUT members.


----------



## pinksugar

I'm still here, shelley!

I sometimes wonder that too.

Lol, this thread is still entertaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

Don't let this die!!!!


----------



## janetgriselle

I've never seen this thread either, but it's hilarious.


----------



## Johnnie

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't let this die!!!!



I won't!!

Let me think....randomness:

My daughter and I made a bird feeder today with peanut butter and seeds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am going to make eggplant tacos tonight. Yummy!


----------



## Geek

Yay don't let it dies!  random!


----------



## janetgriselle

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't!!
> 
> Let me think....randomness:
> 
> My daughter and I made a bird feeder today with peanut butter and seeds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am going to make eggplant tacos tonight. Yummy!



Eggplant tacos seem way cool! I've never tried them before. What do you put in them?

And for more randomness, who loves the kia soul hamsters. I think they are simply fantastic.


----------



## Johnnie

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggplant tacos seem way cool! I've never tried them before. What do you put in them?
> 
> And for more randomness, who loves the kia soul hamsters. I think they are simply fantastic.


 Peel your eggplant, cut it into 1" rounds, add extra virgin olive oil to a hot pan and cook the eggplant until browned. Remove from heat, season with salt, pepper and garlic powder, cover and let it sit for 5-10 min until softened. I saute bell pepper and onion to go along with it and of course shredded lettuce and vegan cheese.


----------



## reesesilverstar

That sounds like a recipe my mom would LOVE!

I remember she decided we needed to go vegetarian when i was 13 and she tried to convince me that eggplant was chicken... Yea...


----------



## 13Bluestar97

After three months of being dormant, I am resurrecting the thread for september ^^


----------



## jeanarick

Im about to hit the kitchen and start cooking lunch. I'm frying shrimp, French fries and hush puppies. A special treat for us, not something we can afford to eat often. One of my customers who's become a friend found out it was ours and my parents wedding anniversaries in one week and gave us some fresh shrimp for our celebration! It's such a good feeling to have such caring friends!!


----------



## aleeeshuh

Jean I had cajun shrimp for lunch... YUMMMM. I'm still full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoy your dinner tonight


----------



## BreAnnNicole

Just found this thread and figured I'd throw in a post for good measure lol This cracks me up! Do any of the people from the first page still post?!


----------



## 13Bluestar97

What are hush puppies??


----------



## jeanarick

Hush Puppies are a fried dough made of cornmeal, flour, egg, milk and seasonings.  They are very similar in flavor to cornbread.


----------



## jeanarick

Do you know what a thread that never dies needs?  Well I do.  It needs a.......

Song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend.  Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because....This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend.  Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because...

Bet it's stuck in your head now!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

omg jean.........  EEEEEVIL  I'm going to be singing that all day now


----------



## BreAnnNicole

Bahahaha that was very mean of you Jean I'll have it in my head for a week! I just hope I don't sing it around my daughter by accident and teach it to her, I'll never hear the end of it lol You also have me craving hushpuppies. Mmmmm may have to make some for dinner tomorrow now I like mine with lots of super finely chopped onion in them


----------



## jeanarick

@Breann, me too!  I like very finely chopped green onion in mine!


----------



## katana

Ive never heard of hushpuppies, they sound yummy though!

I always thought hushpuppies were slippers, lol.

MMMmmmm, thinking about food is making me hungry! I want perogies now....hehe

I had chili for dinner, my loving fiance brought it home for me while I slept. He woke me up and said "Here Sweetie, Baby needs to eat, 'he' is hungry"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im so lucky to have such a caring and loving finace to watch over me while I'm pregnant.

I have an appointment for an ultrasound next month to find out the sex of baby! I can't wait!!!! I'm so excited. I will be 19 weeks when I finally get to find out! WHoohooo!


----------



## BreAnnNicole

@Katana- that's so awesome! And you're husband is so cute with that!!! Mmmm cheddar and onion perogies with a little sour cream sound good right now too. You said you were about to find out the sex of the baby... have you heard of gender revealing parties? Even if you didn't do a big you could still get the gender reveal cake! You get the ultrasound tech to write the sex of the baby down without telling you, fold it up and put it in an envelope which you take to a bakery and get them to color the inside of the cake the appropriate pink or blue for the baby! You can have the outside decorated with question marks or gender symbols, and then when you cut into the cake you find out what you'll be having! Just heard of this idea, and I thought it sounded SO fun!


----------



## Ms-Jelena

13Bluestar97, in Australia Hush Puppies is a footwear brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Yeah they have them here in America too...I meant the food lolz

 



> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 13Bluestar97, in Australia Hush Puppies is a footwear brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick

What's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Slinkycats

I am recovering after my injection therapy yesterday and today and hopefully I will be feeling a lot better by tomorrow so I can record a few tutorials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also am trying to get myself fully prepared and organized for IMATS YAY! What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## jeanarick

Nothing fun or newsworthy!! Lol. Hoping for peace and quiet.


----------



## katana

I have never heard of this, but the idea is sweet! It sounds like a lot of fun!! I may think about doing the cake idea, and perhaps finding out at my parents house with family. This is such a cute idea, thanks for sharing!!



> Originally Posted by *BreAnn Shepherd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Katana- that's so awesome! And you're husband is so cute with that!!! Mmmm cheddar and onion perogies with a little sour cream sound good right now too. You said you were about to find out the sex of the baby... have you heard of gender revealing parties? Even if you didn't do a big you could still get the gender reveal cake! You get the ultrasound tech to write the sex of the baby down without telling you, fold it up and put it in an envelope which you take to a bakery and get them to color the inside of the cake the appropriate pink or blue for the baby! You can have the outside decorated with question marks or gender symbols, and then when you cut into the cake you find out what you'll be having! Just heard of this idea, and I thought it sounded SO fun!


 No plans here for the weekend, Just relaxing at home with my SO and watching movies, while visiting MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97

I LOVE FRIED DOUGH!
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hush Puppies are a fried dough made of cornmeal, flour, egg, milk and seasonings.  They are very similar in flavor to cornbread.


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never heard of this, but the idea is sweet! It sounds like a lot of fun!! I may think about doing the cake idea, and perhaps finding out at my parents house with family. This is such a cute idea, thanks for sharing!!
> 
> No plans here for the weekend, Just relaxing at home with my SO and watching movies, while visiting MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem @Katana. You'll have to post pics if you end up doing it! 

Took our daughter to the pumpkin patch and painted our pumpkins this weekend! Yesterday for Halloween we went to a carnival at her pre-school then to my mom's house to hit a few houses in her neighborhood so Piper could get the full experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also made these really fun bat cupcakes for the cake walk at the carnival!


----------



## LuluGranis

nice cupcakes! though at first i thought they were little piggies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> looks yummy though!


----------



## katana

> Originally Posted by *BreAnn Shepherd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No problem @Katana. You'll have to post pics if you end up doing it!
> 
> Took our daughter to the pumpkin patch and painted our pumpkins this weekend! Yesterday for Halloween we went to a carnival at her pre-school then to my mom's house to hit a few houses in her neighborhood so Piper could get the full experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also made these really fun bat cupcakes for the cake walk at the carnival!



Those cupcakes are so cute! I bet your daughter loved them!!

I have decided that I will make some cupcakes, or even better, lollipop cakes and colour the inside depending on if I'm having a boy or girl. Then take them to share with my family! I can't wait!

Thanks for the idea BreAnn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will make telling my family so much more fun when they get a neat way to find out! Much better then a phone call or text! lol


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Those cupcakes are so cute! I bet your daughter loved them!!
> 
> I have decided that I will make some cupcakes, or even better, lollipop cakes and colour the inside depending on if I'm having a boy or girl. Then take them to share with my family! I can't wait!
> 
> Thanks for the idea BreAnn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will make telling my family so much more fun when they get a neat way to find out! Much better then a phone call or text! lol


 Thanks! She did and they were picked first as a prize in the cake walk too...I was proud! 

Oh my gosh! The cake pops are such a cute idea for that! I'm really glad that you're putting this idea to good use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I found it and fell in love with it but unfortunately due to medical reasons I'm not able to have anymore of my own so it really makes me happy bc I still love looking at cute crafty stuff like this hehe


----------



## aleeeshuh

i went to disneyland last weekend and i had soooooo much fun!


----------



## katana

I will definitely have to post some photos of the cake pops!

I havent been to Disneyland since I was 5 or 6.

We took a trip to Florida a few years ago, but no one wanted to visit Disneyworld except me and my mom! So we never got to go. Instead we spent days at Universal Studios and visited Marine Land.

I hope in a few years to perhaps go with our little one, although I am not comfortable with the pat downs, or xray machines.....at all!



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i went to disneyland last weekend and i had soooooo much fun!


----------



## aleeeshuh

disneyland is better asa grown up lol. if you ever get the chance to go, you watch all shows my favorite is fantasmic and seeing tinkerbell fly out the matterhorn. oh and at california adventure they serve beer lol. they have this water show called the world of color. it's amazing!!!!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will definitely have to post some photos of the cake pops!

I havent been to Disneyland since I was 5 or 6.

We took a trip to Florida a few years ago, but no one wanted to visit Disneyworld except me and my mom! So we never got to go. Instead we spent days at Universal Studios and visited Marine Land.

I hope in a few years to perhaps go with our little one, although I am not comfortable with the pat downs, or xray machines.....at all!


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> disneyland is better asa grown up lol. if you ever get the chance to go, you watch all shows my favorite is fantasmic and seeing tinkerbell fly out the matterhorn. oh and at california adventure they serve beer lol. they have this water show called the world of color. it's amazing!!!!!!!
> 
> Quote:


bahahaha I love Epcot at Disney World because it's the only park that serves alcohol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll

You know what, every single time I see the title to this "The official don't let this thread die thread" I'm reminds of this song (blame Jean):

Lyrics in my signature. LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Hahaha thanks zadi....now it's gonna be stuck in my head again


----------



## katana

Hahaha, I remember lamb chops! My sister loved it!


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what, every single time I see the title to this "The official don't let this thread die thread" I'm reminds of this song (blame Jean):
> 
> Lyrics in my signature. LOL



Zadi, every single time I see a post by you I remind myself "don't read the signature" because it gets stuck for hours! It's like a horrible chain reaction, thanks to me getting it stuck in my head on here and then he heard me and has been literally singing it for 3 days straight hahaha


----------



## zadidoll

LOL @ Bre... you can blame Jean. See the other day on my main Facebook acct I said I taught my youngest son the "shave and haircut, two bits" song so he could drive his teacher nuts with it. She suggested I should teach him that song. LOL So I went to look up the video and posted it on her wall then posted the lyrics in my signature mainly to drive her nuts for the suggestion since I got the song stuck in my head for two days! LOL


----------



## BreAnnNicole

Bahahaha it's horrible! Thankfully I don't know the "shave and haircut" song. I would ask but judging by what it was brought up in reference to I don't think I want to know what it is  




 &amp; I just spent an embarrassingly long time trying to find a smiley with its ears covered lol


----------



## 13Bluestar97

I never knew people capitalized "lol"......


----------



## makeupgooroo8

did anyone besides me get their new beauty test tube today? what did you think?


----------



## Pancua

I had taken today off for a car trip to Tulsa, Oklahoma but the trip ended up getting canceled. Since my SO was off work today as well, I decided to not go into work and spend time with him. 

We walked around downtown Austin, hitting some of the little mom and pop vintage stores. They had some really awesome stuff and I found a fedora that was just too cute.


----------



## katana

I love fedoras!! That one is definitely stylish!

The cookie jar that looks like a pooh bear behind you is uber adorable too!


----------



## BreAnnNicole

@Pancua I LOVE your top!


----------



## antonella

im cinfused about this thread what is it for?


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love fedoras!! That one is definitely stylish!
> 
> The cookie jar that looks like a pooh bear behind you is uber adorable too!


I hadnt noticed it in the store! It is cute! Good thing I didnt notice it though, that might have had to come home with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Pancua I LOVE your top!


Thank you!!  It is one of my faves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im cinfused about this thread what is it for?


Random stuff far as I can tell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

I'm so bored at work right now, I just gave myself a manicure minus the polish lol. Filed, exfoliated, and massaged my hands. Someone entertain me.


----------



## Pancua

No. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol I just placed my order on gifting grace. THANKS TO YOU AND MY BOREDOM.


----------



## Playedinloops

Why did I bring chili for lunch on the day I wore my new yellow dress? This is gonna end poorly.


----------



## katana

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why did I bring chili for lunch on the day I wore my new yellow dress? This is gonna end poorly.



Because chilli is sooooo good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so excited we are almost finished the babies nursery! Whoohooo! I can't wait to start putting all her cute little outfits away!


----------



## Rachel_

I could go for some chilli right now.. But what I'm_ really_ craving is Chinese food!


----------



## ladygrey

I just ate some Chinese food! But now you're making me want chili super bad...I might have to make some this week!
 



> Originally Posted by *Rachel_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could go for some chilli right now.. But what I'm_ really_ craving is Chinese food!


----------



## Pancua

My fave part of the day is late in the evening, when the SO and I are cuddled up on the couch watching West Wing.


----------



## amoxirat

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fave part of the day is late in the evening, when the SO and I are cuddled up on the couch watching West Wing.



That sounds sooo nice. â™¥ â™¥  I'm jealous!

I'm currently in a long-distance relationship, so I can't cuddle except on holidays. ( TT - TT)


----------



## aleeeshuh

i miss hawaii....


----------



## Pancua

14 hours of driving this weekend plus 5 hours of a very intense tournament equals one sore body. I'm going to go throw myself as my massage therapist tonight after class.


----------



## amberlamps

I hate when it starts to warm up here in AZ. The stupid huge (figuratively, they're the size of a house!) sewer roaches come out (and up through my pipes). Google them if you don't believe me, I'd post a picture but then I'd have to look at them again. I was washing dishes last night and one had a staring contest with me (I lost, tried to kill it with a knife but it scuttled away mocking me, and then I ran out of the kitchen). I was wondering wtf my cat was doing on the counter this week. I have long hair too, so after my encounter, every time my hair would fall onto my arm, I'd think it was a roach and nearly throw up.

I've lived in AZ most of my life.. you'd think I'd be used to these monsters by now.


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate when it starts to warm up here in AZ. The stupid huge (figuratively, they're the size of a house!) sewer roaches come out (and up through my pipes). Google them if you don't believe me, I'd post a picture but then I'd have to look at them again. I was washing dishes last night and one had a staring contest with me (I lost, tried to kill it with a knife but it scuttled away mocking me, and then I ran out of the kitchen). I was wondering wtf my cat was doing on the counter this week. I have long hair too, so after my encounter, every time my hair would fall onto my arm, I'd think it was a roach and nearly throw up.
> 
> I've lived in AZ most of my life.. you'd think I'd be used to these monsters by now.



That sounds horrifying! I lived in Tempe for a summer and I loved it, but I never saw one of those. I think I would've been on the next plane out if I had.


----------



## amberlamps

IIRC, they don't really come out in the summer.. but since it's nearing 80 degrees now, I think that's the perfect weather for them. Always in the spring, though I haven't seen any inside (with the exception of that one) in a few years.


----------



## Playedinloops

Yeah, I figured it was too hot in the summer for most bugs lol. We did have a cricket problem at one point, but thats about it.


----------



## Playedinloops

Why do I always want to eat lunch so early. blah.


----------



## Pancua

I just booked our B&amp;B for the night before we get on the boat for our Alaskan cruise!  The room is so freaking adorable!

I can't wait!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just booked our B&amp;B for the night before we get on the boat for our Alaskan cruise!  The room is so freaking adorable!
> 
> I can't wait!



Very cute! Jealous of your cruise!! When are you going?


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! Jealous of your cruise!! When are you going?


 We are doing a May cruise. My birthday, our anniversary and my BFF's birthday as well. A large group of friends are going.


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We are doing a May cruise. My birthday, our anniversary and my BFF's birthday as well. A large group of friends are going.



Ahh, have so much fun! It will still be pretty cold up there, right?


----------



## Pancua

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Ahh, have so much fun! It will still be pretty cold up there, right?



Probably, CANNOT WAIT!

I think I have my outfit for the formal dinner ready to go. Just need to figure out the make up I want to do and my hair. Thinking an explosion of curls.

Also trying to get as many casual outfits together that can do the whole mix and match thing so I dont have to carry quite as much luggage on the plane. Shoes....well...that may be a different story LOL


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> I think I have my outfit for the formal dinner ready to go. Just need to figure out the make up I want to do and my hair. Thinking an explosion of curls.
> 
> Also trying to get as many casual outfits together that can do the whole mix and match thing so I dont have to carry quite as much luggage on the plane. Shoes....well...that may be a different story LOL


 lol! I went to St. Petersburg Russia in May a few years ago, and it was freeeeeeeeezing and even snowed, so I can't imagine Alaska will be much better. 

You'll have to show us what you are packing before you take off, we can help "narrow it down" by which I mean encourage bad travel habits.


----------



## Pancua

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


lol! I went to St. Petersburg Russia in May a few years ago, and it was freeeeeeeeezing and even snowed, so I can't imagine Alaska will be much better. 

You'll have to show us what you are packing before you take off, we can help "narrow it down" by which I mean encourage bad travel habits. 
The weather actually doesnt look too bad. An average high of 65 and a low of 48. My kind of weather! Though I am from Massachusetts myself, my friends are born and raised in Texas so they may have a different opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh oh an outfit show and tell! I think that is an excellent idea!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The weather actually doesnt look too bad. An average high of 65 and a low of 48. My kind of weather! Though I am from Massachusetts myself, my friends are born and raised in Texas so they may have a different opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh oh an outfit show and tell! I think that is an excellent idea!



That will be quite nice! You guys will have a ton of fun I'm sure. I'm from Michigan, though I live in the DC area now, and that kind of weather is perfect for May to me.


----------



## Playedinloops

So I decided to eat off the salad bar at work today which is kind of expensive but so good. I picked a random salad, and its chicken, peanuts, grapes, pineapple, and apples all in kind of mayo type sauce? I didn't expect it to be good but its soooo delish!


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I decided to eat off the salad bar at work today which is kind of expensive but so good. I picked a random salad, and its chicken, peanuts, grapes, pineapple, and apples all in kind of mayo type sauce? I didn't expect it to be good but its soooo delish!


Oh that sounds yummy!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds yummy!



I thought the peanuts would be out of place, but they worked perfectly!


----------



## Pancua

I saw this at World Market today....had to share.

 ​  ​ 

​


----------



## amoxirat

That is soooooooo weird.  Spam mints!?!  I need some for gag gifts!!!!


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *amoxirat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is soooooooo weird.  Spam mints!?!  I need some for gag gifts!!!!


I think these would be AWESOME as gag gifts!  LOL


----------



## Playedinloops

omg lol! LITERAL gag gifts.


----------



## Pancua

I had a math test last week that  I was pretty sure I got, at best, a 70 but would not have been surprised if I had flunked it. 

Instead, I got an 85!!!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a math test last week that  I was pretty sure I got, at best, a 70 but would not have been surprised if I had flunked it.
> 
> Instead, I got an 85!!!



Nice!! way to go!!


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a math test last week that  I was pretty sure I got, at best, a 70 but would not have been surprised if I had flunked it.
> 
> Instead, I got an 85!!!


Congrats!! I have a BIO exam in about 30 minutes that I am probably going to fail due to skipping out on lecture frequently. I'm going to make sure I go to every class for the rest of the semester so I do well on the next test &amp; final.


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice!! way to go!!


Thanks! I am so stoked!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I have a BIO exam in about 30 minutes that I am probably going to fail due to skipping out on lecture frequently. I'm going to make sure I go to every class for the rest of the semester so I do well on the next test &amp; final.


Hang in there!


----------



## amberlamps

That went better than I thought.

BUT

I got summoned for jury duty!!!!!!! They ALWAYS summon me, as soon as the wait period is up. I think this is my 5th or 6th time, and I'm 25.


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That went better than I thought.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I got summoned for jury duty!!!!!!! They ALWAYS summon me, as soon as the wait period is up. I think this is my 5th or 6th time, and I'm 25.



woah, I'm 24 and have NEVER been called, thank goodness.


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That went better than I thought.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I got summoned for jury duty!!!!!!! They ALWAYS summon me, as soon as the wait period is up. I think this is my 5th or 6th time, and I'm 25.


Yikes! I have yet to be called for jury duty ever. *knocks on wood*


----------



## amoxirat

I've never been summoned for jury duty either!!

I honestly think it seems kind of interesting . . .


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *amoxirat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never been summoned for jury duty either!!
> 
> I honestly think it seems kind of interesting . . .


It's not. Unless you think driving to a courthouse at the buttcrack of dawn, struggling to find parking, then going through security with douchey guards telling you to SMILE only to wait 8-10 hours in a crowded room is fun. Oh there's a 1+ hour lunch, but then you have to wade through suits and junkies to find some gross, overpriced food downtown. Don't even bother driving, you won't get your spot back.

Only ONCE did they actually pick me for a jury, and by the time we reached the court room door, they already decided a verdict. So we were told we could go home.

I wouldn't be so jaded if I actually got to be a juror, but sitting in that room is awful. And they've only once ever asked me to the courthouse that I could walk to, and that was the one time I forgot about it and didn't go- and they dismissed me the night before anyway.


----------



## amoxirat

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not. Unless you think driving to a courthouse at the buttcrack of dawn, struggling to find parking, then going through security with douchey guards telling you to SMILE only to wait 8-10 hours in a crowded room is fun. Oh there's a 1+ hour lunch, but then you have to wade through suits and junkies to find some gross, overpriced food downtown. Don't even bother driving, you won't get your spot back.
> 
> Only ONCE did they actually pick me for a jury, and by the time we reached the court room door, they already decided a verdict. So we were told we could go home.
> 
> I wouldn't be so jaded if I actually got to be a juror, but sitting in that room is awful. And they've only once ever asked me to the courthouse that I could walk to, and that was the one time I forgot about it and didn't go- and they dismissed me the night before anyway.




Yeah . . . on second thought, that doesn't sound interesting at all!!


----------



## amberlamps

Yeah, it sucks. The first time I went I thought I'd go in, get on a jury, and go home, so I didn't bring anything to read/do. Talk about boring.


----------



## Pancua

One more day!  Then its the weekend! What are your plans?

Mine are getting up at the ass crack of dawn, throwing the SO in the truck and heading to Mississippi for a week of camping. SOOOOO NEED THIS TIME OFF!


----------



## amberlamps

I start spring break tomorrow.. but I am doing some serious spring cleaning during it since my bf's spring break is later.


----------



## Playedinloops

I think I'm going to spend this weekend at the hospital. : I have waht I think is an infected cyst on my back and I need to get that taken care of asap and it will probably included (minor) surgery for the excision.


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to spend this weekend at the hospital. : I have waht I think is an infected cyst on my back and I need to get that taken care of asap and it will probably included (minor) surgery for the excision.


Oh no, sorry to hear! Hope its a quick procedure!


----------



## amberlamps

Hope you get well soon, Playedinloops!





I didn't wash my hair today, it might be a little funky. However, I've slacked off all day so I'm going to have to OB dry shampoo it and hope for the best, class is soon.


----------



## aleeeshuh

beautiful day in san francisco


----------



## Playedinloops

Welp, ended up getting that issue taken care of tonight at urgent care because the pain was really bad, and apparently so was the infection. (gross). I do not see my skincare routine happening tonight or work tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, ended up getting that issue taken care of tonight at urgent care because the pain was really bad, and apparently so was the infection. (gross). I do not see my skincare routine happening tonight or work tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



aww thanks! At least it is taken care of, and I don't have to be in pain anymore!


----------



## Geek

Nice long thread!  Keep it going!


----------



## aleeeshuh

i love avocado in my sandwich  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps

I love avocado period.



Sometimes I'll eat a whole one, with a little bit of salt sprinkled on it.


----------



## amberlamps

Woohoo! My last conscious box shipped! I usually get it in like 2 days too, since they're somewhere on the west coast.

I might resubscribe when I have less credit card debt.


----------



## aleeeshuh

have you tried avocado with a burger??? yummmmmmmmmm


----------



## amberlamps

Better than that, Avocado with a bacon cheeseburger!


----------



## aleeeshuh

omg i just got really excited!!
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Better than that, Avocado with a bacon cheeseburger!


----------



## amberlamps

It's to die for!

I went to my parents house for dinner, and my mom wanted me to go to CVS with her because Coke 12 packs were FIVE FOR FIFTEEN DOLLARS! So I did, and with those 5 12 packs, they gave me $5 in ECBs!


----------



## amberlamps

Got March's ConsciousBox. After the February one, I am not impressed. February's box was AWESOME. This one is full of food stuff, and seeds. I did get a full tin of Minteas, which I've been meaning to try.. but it's in ginger pear. Sounds both delicious and disgusting at the same time. (OK just tried one, it smells gross but tastes good) No tea this time, but coffee. This was my third box and I only really LOVED the Feb box. January's box was okay. And I don't mind all the food, it's gluten free and my BF has been eating that way for a while now.

They did give me coupons for $$ off at places though, if anyone shops at these stores:

hipmountainmama.com $5 off w/ code CBOX (expires 8.31.2012)

teaforte.com free tin of minteas w/ $24 purchase code FREEMINTEAS (expires 4.30.12)

mineralhygienics.com $15 off code CONSCIOUS9215 (no expiration date)


----------



## amberlamps

I got my Mario Badescu samples in the mail today! They are pretty generous sizes. I got:

Seaweed Cleansing Lotion

Enzyme Cleansing Gel

Ceramide Herbal Eye Cream

Collagen Moisturizer SPF 15 (though the customized pamphlet that was sent with it says this should be Oil Free Moisturizer SPF 17, but it was free, so who cares?)

Drying Cream

Flower Tonic &amp; Mask

Strawberry Face Scrub


----------



## Pancua

Guess who just paid of the last of the neg creditors on her credit report?

This girl right here! Woot! Operation House Purchase is will under way and ahead of schedule!  Aw yeah!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess who just paid of the last of the neg creditors on her credit report?
> 
> This girl right here! Woot! Operation House Purchase is will under way and ahead of schedule!  Aw yeah!



yay go you!!!! 

My coworker gave me a nail polish she doesn't like (sephora by opi in show stopper copper). Made my day!


----------



## Pancua

Not only do I have a fencing tournament on Saturday, I also have to enter an Arts and Science competition (it's an all or nothing event). So I am in the process of bottling up all my cordials/tinctures as well and trying to come up with a display.

*freakout*


----------



## leighlee

A uninsured motorist hit me the other day and now my car looks ugly.


----------



## leighlee

I have full coverage insurance but due to the age of my car and mileage of my perfect little car that was fine before that jerk hit me, Geico wants to total it out!!


----------



## leighlee

I think I'm going to just get it fixed myself little by little...


----------



## leighlee

All it needs is two doors!


----------



## leighlee

Thanks Geico for having my back, being there when I need them and taking my payments for the past 10 years! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Pancua

2013 has really been rotten so far.

I brought in the new year sicker than I have been in a really long time. I usually get bronchitis or strep the first of the year so when I started feeling down, I didn't think anything about it. I went to the walk in clinic, got my usual scripts for meds and a zpac. This time, they didn't do anything, I was coughing so violently, I was dizzy by the end of it. Ended up having to be rushed to the emergency room when I started coughing up blood. Turns out I had pneumonia so I ended up missing an event I had been really looking forward to attending.

Once I got over that, work completely blew up and I've been working some crazy hours. Meanwhile, I am trying to get my stuff moved since the lease is up on Feb 14th. During all of this, my knee is bothering me from a fall that happened right after Christmas. It was getting to the point where walking was incredibly painful so I went to the Dr. The initial prognosis is a torn meniscus. I go in for an MRI this Monday and to discuss surgery options.

Tournament season starts on March 11th and I'm feeling like all the work I was putting in to prepare for it has just gone down the tubes. Thank everything for pain meds, at least it takes the edge off the frustration for awhile.


----------



## irene-

Gonna wake up this thread with a pic of me &amp; smokey the bear!!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo

new member here and just lovin reading this thread of randomness. a great break from reading all beauty and fashion related =)

anyways my contributions is -- I am in craving of Thai, Indonesian and Vietnamese dishes right now! besides my usual craving  of chocolate which is 24/7!


----------



## lovelycandygurl

I hope the Uni I been accepted to got my transcript.


----------



## LovePink89

A BIG HELLO from Sydney, Australia


----------



## Hokipoki1213

Hello Sydney (and the rest of the world)! This is Hokipoki calling from the Gold Coast in Australia!


----------



## LovePink89

Hello neighbour!!! How's the weather up there???


----------



## janetgriselle

> Originally Posted by *lovelycandygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope the Uni I been accepted to got my transcript.


If you were accepted, wouldn't they have your transcript? I've never been admitted to a university prior to admissions receiving it.


----------



## lovelycandygurl

I applied on online and i got accepted into UALR. They said I need my transcript from Texarkana College, and show proof of 2 MMR shots. I paid TC to send UALR my transcript. TC said it's still processing. I paid for it on May 17. When I get back home I will see if I can print the copy of the transcript. and I will send it to them. It's taking too long.


----------



## Hokipoki1213

> Originally Posted by *LovePink89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello neighbour!!! How's the weather up there???


 The weather is TERRIBLE up here wouldn't you believe! Rainy and cold- totally opposite to standard QLD weather! 

Is it getting pretty chilly down south?


----------



## OiiO

Got sick at my sister-in-law's wedding last weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hate colds!


----------



## lovelycandygurl

I went to Riverfest in Little Rock Saturday. I saw Sugar Ray live.


----------



## amoxirat

> Originally Posted by *lovelycandygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Riverfest in Little Rock Saturday. I saw Sugar Ray live.


Are they still awesome live? . . . They came out with a new CD a few years back, didn't they?


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Hey guys!


----------



## lovelycandygurl

They are. I think they did in 2009 but it didn't do so well on the charts.


----------



## LovePink89

> The weather is TERRIBLE up here wouldn't you believe! Rainy and cold- totally opposite to standard QLD weather!Â  Is it getting pretty chilly down south?


 NO WAY it is like that down there, yer it is getting chilly and yucky here too! Rain coming and going. NO WAY it is like that up there! It has been getti


----------



## lovelycandygurl

This thunderstorms (that are happening) is making me more anxious than I'm usually am.


----------



## lissa1307

daughter freaked yesterday over tropical storm andrea..even though it was less eventful than most thunderstorms.


----------



## irene-

This was made with love:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

> This was made with love:


 That is so cute! What is it? Salsa?


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This was made with love:


 don't know what it is but it looks tasty


----------



## irene-

> That is so cute! What is it? Salsa?





> don't know what it is but it looks tasty


 It's... uh... Texas Caviar?? I don't know haha. I think my mom bought it at costco. I ate some with corn chips, it was pretty good.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

> It's... uh... Texas Caviar?? I don't know haha. I think my mom bought it at costco. I ate some with corn chips, it was pretty good.


 Haha!!! That's a great way to market salsa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

random thought....it's friggen hot here..it was 80 when i woke up at 8am.(im off today got to sleep in..no 1 or 2 am today) its starting to storm now and its still 95...fudge....i'm not looking forward to august...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

> random thought....it's friggen hot here..it was 80 when i woke up at 8am.(im off today got to sleep in..no 1 or 2 am today) its starting to storm now and its still 95...fudge....i'm not looking forward to august...


 Where are you? I'm in TN and it was 80 when I woke up yesterday too :0


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are you? I'm in TN and it was 80 when I woke up yesterday too :0


 north fl


----------



## lovelycandygurl

Texarkana College mailed my transcript to UALR on the 6th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene-

So happy monsoon season is finally here!!!!!!!!!! (not my pics but it is the rain over my city from today or maybe yesterday)






This is for the Granite Mountain HotShots:


----------



## Dayo Steph

Xposting the pretty pictures. I went to the Bristol Ren Faire today and tested a new camera + got pics of some gorgeous makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene-

This is playing on TCM right now..Effin love this movie


----------



## Sakura83

My sister sent me this early birthday care package the other day, so thrilled. Can't wait to use them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

